#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> rsedak: Sasa Tekovic, ali bilo bi dobro i njega prvo pitati
<ivoks> sale: ^
<SilverSpace> master chef sale :))
<obruT> ivoks: jesi jos na Murteru ?
<ivoks> obruT: jesam
<ivoks> obruT: zakaj?
<SilverSpace> ima li jos turista
<obruT> ivoks: di si tocno tamo ? :)
<obruT> bio sam jucer na Murteru
<obruT> pa se sjetih tebe :)
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-me.org/site/irc/
<Mmike> buga :)
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> guba
<ivoks> obruT: u murteru
<ivoks> obruT: blizu slanice
<obruT> eh, ja bio tamo jucer :)
<ivoks> di tocno?
<obruT> slanica je ona pjescana uvalica di je blizu hotel i onaj tobogan i tako to ?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> bio sam 200-tinjak metara dalje, lijevo, na stjenovitom dijeli plaze
<ivoks> ja sam tam bio na rucku, u morskom psu
<ivoks> a kupao sam se na drugoj plazi
<ivoks> isto pjescana, ali manje ljudi, nema kafica i tak
<obruT> ma mi smo trazili onu neku tamo blizu, kvragu ne znam kak se tocno zove pa smo na kraju zavrsili ovdje
<obruT> izgubljeni ko ovce
<ivoks> podraduc
<ivoks> podvrske
<ivoks> cigradja
<ivoks> kosirina
<ivoks> gle, sve plaze su iste duljine :)
<ivoks> slanica
<ivoks> jedino je slanica izuzetak :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si3s5PUwN6Y
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj brijes, kaki je ovo disk: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=f6082d0ca8dce110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US
<jelly> stari? :-)
<jelly> to hocete staviti u server?
<ivoks> AS
<ivoks> desktop disk
<jelly> nema više "raid" diskova od 750GB, nama je vendor dao ST31000524NS SEAGATE Constellation ES za zamjenu
<ivoks> http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/enterprise-hard-drives/cheetah-15k
<ivoks> di si nasao NS constellation?
<ivoks> cini mi se da seagate vise nema iste oznake
<jelly> ima ih na dosta mjesta.  
<ivoks> prije je AS bio desktop, NS server
<jelly>  
<jelly> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?q=ST31000524NS&x=0&y=0 
<jelly> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/hdd-sata-ii-seagate-constellation-es-72001-35-7200rpm-32mb-st31000524ns/34623 
<jelly> http://www.magazinrs.hr/hdd-server-seagate-constellation-es-72001-35-1tb-32mb-serial-ata-ii-300/ST31000524NS
<ivoks> i svi su se zvali baracuda :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> seagate ih vise ne oznacava tako
<jelly> sad su Constellation ES i već ima Constellation ES.2 mislim
<ivoks> ah, glup sam
<ivoks> ST31000524NS
<ivoks> ja gledam SAS diskove :)
<jelly> nema 750
<jelly> SAS je... malo skuplje ;-)
<ivoks> NS je 3gbit/s
<ivoks> 01 je sas 6gibt/s
<ivoks> 11 je sata 6gbit/s
<ivoks> glupih li oznaka
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo zelis http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/enterprise-hard-drives/constellation-es/constellation-es-1/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> segata nema 15k diskove?
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> cheetah onaj
<ivoks> narvno da ima
<Mmike> to zelim! :)
<Mmike> 4 komada u raid 10 i 2 komada u raid 1
<ivoks> mislio sam da zelis sata diskove
<Mmike> al' ova skrtica mi nece to dat nego mi objasnjava da njemu bonnie pokaze 130 MB/sec pisanja po onim gore AG diskovima
<Mmike> ivoks, nema sata 15k? ivoks zelim ovom potrgat nokte, eto, to zelim
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dubrovnik--troje-gostiju-i-dvojicu-zaposlenika-hotela-libertas-iz-mora-spasio-brod-lucke-kapetanije/975019/
<Mmike> 'postgres je spor'
<ivoks> nema 15k sata
<SilverSpace> u tom Dubrovniku svako malo netko padne
<ivoks> ima FC, SCSI i 6gbit sas
<ivoks> obruT: pobjego si u zadnjem trenutku... danas je kisa i nevrijeme
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/5100/X7DCA-L.cfm
<Mmike> to je ploca
<Mmike> joj, joj
<Mmike> startupi :)
<ivoks> Delivers high performance with sustained data rates up to 171MB/s*
<ivoks> razlika izmedju NS i AS nije toliko u brzini, vec u kvaliteti izrade
<ivoks> NS diskovi prolaze ozbiljnije testove
<ivoks> uzmi si ovo
<ivoks> http://www.wdc.com/global/products/specs/?driveID=487&language=1
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> snadji se :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko koristio WD Raptor disk koliko se to cuje 
<Mmike> ma, kvaliteta izrade manje bitna
<Mmike> moraju biti brzi, i bok
<Mmike> a desktop diskovi na SATA kontroleru na ploci su brzi kad si ja doma slazem raid
<Mmike> i za udrugu se pokazalo da je brzo
<Mmike> al' kad lik ima oko 3500 transakcija u sekundi, onda je to mega pre sporo
<Mmike> i jos drekango povrh svega
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/piratska-stranka-usla-u-berlinski-parlament--traze-besplatan-internet-i-javni-prijevoz/975006/
<ivoks> takvo je nevreijem da se gubi i signal za mobilnu mrezu
<jelly> Mmike: onda mu uzmi dva SSDa u RAID1 i kraj price
<Mmike> jelly, bas mu pricam sad o tome, vidjet cemo sto ce rec :)
<obruT> ivoks: na podvrske smo htjeli otic... na kraju bilo ok i ovdje...
<SilverSpace> cca 3000$ :))
<jelly> jedan SATA spindl ti daje recimo 100-150 iopsa.  Jedan 15k ti daje 250 iopsa, bez 15 spindlova mozes se jebat
<Mmike> jelly, sve znam :/
<jelly> a enterprajz ssd bi mogao biti tu negdje sa cijenom
<jelly> consumer SSDovi vjerojatno lazu da su zapisali na disk pa njih nemres bas koristit za poslovne svrhe
<Mmike> brijes da enterprajz SSDovi ne lazu?
<Mmike> bila na postgres mailinglistama diskusija bas o tome, pa se ekipa jako zalila na SSDove
<Mmike> iako, ovaj brije da ce prijec na mysql, tako da mu 'zapisano na disk' valjda i nije tol'ko bitno
<Mmike> plus, cijela ta aplikacija je 'majko isusova' isprogramirana
<Mmike> sto koristite za testiranje sustava? stress, sysbench, netperf, nesto tretje?
<jelly> Mmike: enterprajz su obicno 3-4 puta skuplji trebali bi imati bateriju ili supercapacitor za flushati sve iz cachea na flash kad nestane struje
<Mmike> jao, kisica :)
<Mmike> jelly, a znam da bi, al'...
<jelly> interesantna stvar: novi hw raid kontroleri imaju istu foru, umjesto velike baterije imaju malu bateriju i USB stick/SD karticu
<Mmike> ili nesto takvog, jer je usb stick dozlaboga spor
<Mmike> gledam one pci usteknice sa po 128/256 GB rama
<Mmike> ssdovi, kakti, jel
<Mmike> Nije nit cudo da ekipa ima RAID50-60-milijardeset, sa hrpom spindleova, samo da moze sto brze :) 
<jelly> kad ne znaju pisat aplikacije
<jelly> ko ovaj sugavi billing na poslu.... nista nista nista i onda hoce zapisati 8000 iopsa odjednom
<jelly> naravno da sto god stavis bit ce sporo
<jelly> s/odjednom//
<SilverSpace> kaj se zamracilo vani
<jelly> kaj se svi cude kisi ko pura dreku
<jelly> mogu i nasi meteorolozi ponekad pogoditi!
<SilverSpace> lol http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/09/19/0332006.html?pos=n1
<ivoks> obruT: tamo sam ja bio cijeli dan
<ivoks> obruT: trebali ste ici na desnu stranu od slanice i samo do kraja
<obruT> e jebiga, na kraju mi nije zao jer sam imao prekrasan susret s morskim konjicem
<SilverSpace> kaj te napao :)
<obruT> ma super je :) fino omota repic oko prsta :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj si ronio?
<obruT> snorkali smo
<ivoks> pa no, to sam i mislio
<Mmike> uvijek me odusevi kad moram uploadati tonu dreka nekome, pa skuzim da mi je upload preko megabita :)
<ivoks> tko ti je to dao?
<Mmike> amis
<Mmike> standardno
<jelly> koliko imaš uploada
<jelly> moj router veli da linija nemre prek 1200-1500 kbps u odlaznom smjeru
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/atMAuEQe
<Mmike> ZDRKANI THUNDERBIRD
<Mmike> napisem emailcinu
<Mmike> i zaatachiram sranja gore
<Mmike> i mail nece proc
<Mmike> i thunderbird ga ne sejva nikud
<ivoks> kak nece proc?
<Mmike> pa neznam, mailserver s druge strane reko 'odjebi'
<Mmike> iil nesto
<ivoks> pa onda ti je u sent
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> da je bar :/
<ivoks> jelly: jel ti u ovom pastebinu vidis 1mbit/s?
<ivoks> ah, moj bed :)
 * Mmike je u tuzi
 * Mmike je u zalosti
<ivoks> pa po defaultu sprema u sent items
<Mmike> pa ivoks kaj da ti velim, nema
<Mmike> tak mi i treba kad pisem mailove kilometarske u mail clientu
<jelly> ivoks: cak i mrvu vise!
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi siguran da nije mozda poslao, a u biti se bunio da ne moze spremiti u sent items?
<ivoks> naime, to se meni desilo
<ivoks> ako se mail ne moze poslati, dakle pukne u smtp fazi, thunderbird uvijek ponudi retry
<ivoks> ili save as draft
<Mmike> yeps
<ivoks> ako pukne u spremanju u sent items, onda ti samo kaze 'mail je poslan, ali ovo nije proslo'
<Mmike> i onda kad kliknes cancel
<Mmike> moras i sebi po mozgu kliknut cancel
<Mmike> i pitat se zasto te majka nije cancelirala u pocetku odmah
<Mmike> umjesto da si ovako glup
<ivoks> a tu smo dakle :)
<Mmike> debil!
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> tak se rodis
<Mmike> k'o debil
<Mmike> jednostavno, to je tako
<Mmike> i nema tu puno pomoci
<ivoks> nemoj se kriviti
<Mmike> mosh se ti trudit i maskirat i pravit se ne-debil, al' takav si od rodjenja, i tu ti nema spasa!
<Mmike> de-bil!
<ivoks> da nisi koristio windows, nikad ne bi stekao naviku klikanja bez citanja
<Mmike> jeps, velis, nisam ja kriv sto sam retardiran, priroda je takva
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa, jebote sat i pol sam pisao taj izvjestaj!
<Mmike> dvostruki debil koji to ide drito u email pisati
<Mmike> pa di to fakin ima?!
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> moram ic rakiju popit
<ivoks> ja sam ujutro krenuo sa jagerom
<ivoks> mislim da cu sad chivas, zasjest na terasu i cifutat
<Mmike> #   Direct modifications to the Apache configuration file may be lost upon subsequent regeneration of the       #
<Mmike> #   configuration file. To have modifications retained, all modifications must be checked into the              #
<Mmike> #   configuration system by running:                                                                            #
<Mmike> #       /usr/local/cpanel/bin/apache_conf_distiller --update                                                    #
<Mmike> #   To see if your changes will be conserved, regenerate the Apache configuration file by running:              #
<jelly> kriv je kompjuter
<Mmike> #       /usr/local/cpanel/bin/build_apache_conf                                                                 #
<Mmike> o svasta :)
<Mmike> jelly, tako je! :)
<Mmike> sto ne smanjuje moju retardiranost
<ivoks> cpanel je govno
<ivoks> ispconfig, koliko god ruzan bio, mi je 100x bolji
<ivoks> on ti omogucava custom postavke u svim servisima
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> sve je to flj
<Mmike> lik ima na serveru oko 350 sajtova koje migriram i tak je zdrkano to poslozeno nemres nist automatizirati
<Mmike> a kao, trebalo bi se moc
<Mmike> ok, idem pisat onaj email iznova
<Mmike> u tekst fakin editoru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja iz iskustva prije slanja stisne da mi spremi u skice :)
<Mmike> necu nikad uzeti hub hosting
<Mmike> iz inata
<ivoks> vipu prokleti
<ivoks> kaj je tak tesko staviti isti pozivni broj na svaki racun
<Mmike> hhahaa
<Mmike> retardi, da :) :)
<Mmike> btw, poziv na broj, ne pozivni broj
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> glupani
<ivoks> i to jos moram pet nula upisati na pocetku
<ivoks> WTF?!?!?!!?
<jelly> kak ce onda znati koji mjesec placas!
<ivoks> jel bitno?
<jelly> mozda zelis disputeat racun za tocno odredjeni mjesec
<SilverSpace> pa kaj je to problem taj poziv na broj
<ivoks> je, problem je
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> problem je sto majstori jos nisu slozili automatsko filanje u e-banking
<ivoks> jer moram svaki put neki drugi random broj upisivati
<ivoks> i ako fulas, onda te jebu
<SilverSpace> copy paste 
<ivoks> copy paste iz cega?
<jelly> a kad budu slagali naravno da se nece sve banke dogovoriti oko APIja
<ivoks> iz ociju?
<jelly> ivoks: OCR!
<SilverSpace> iz njihovog racuna
<ivoks> SilverSpace: racun je papirnati
<jelly> ivoks: koliko bi platio aplikaciju koja to prepisuje umjesto tebe
<SilverSpace> to vjerojatno placas njihov racun
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> to je vec drugo :)
<ivoks> jelly: :D
<ivoks> trazit cu ja njih da mi salju racune mailom
<jelly> tko su "oni" u ovom slucaju?
<ivoks> vipnet
<jelly> vjerojatno mozes provjeriti racune na njihovom internetu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj nisi registriran kod njih 
<SilverSpace> meti na njihov web stize racun
<SilverSpace> meni*
<jelly> pbz netbanking ima template, pa onda primijetis da se mijenja samo oko pola poziva na broj ;-)
<ivoks> pa ima i rba
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-austriju-stigla-prava-zima-snijeg-u-dijelovima-salzburga-tirola-i-stajerske/572556.aspx
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCl3lfAx1Q&feature=fvwrel
<Mmike> herkules avion ima retro-rakete da se brze zaustavi kad slijece ;)
<SilverSpace> ima on svasta
<SilverSpace> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UDsBLie4l1U/Tncg9H5d6dI/AAAAAAAADZY/eGFVpz_ZHRA/h301/image001.jpg
<jelly> http://static.vg.no/uploaded/image/2011/9/19/Bil_Asker_BRUK.jpg ko u zemlju propao
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> s cime da zakriptiram nesto sa crypt funckiojim iz cmdlineta?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RuokhEwF2YY#!
<ivoks> e... ovaj vip web interface
<ivoks> mozes promijeniti lozinku, super
<ivoks> ali nikako ne mogu saznati koji je username :D
<Mmike> super je ubuntu weather aplet
<Mmike> kisa lije, a ovaj veli, blagi oblaki :)
<Mmike>  kak' fino pada, milinica :0
<ivoks> odakle to vuce uopce?
<ivoks> meni za murter kaze 'scattered clouds'
<ivoks> ovaj go weather plugin
<ivoks> a vani lije :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene pise oluja
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ima super lik jedan
<ivoks> kaj, samo jedan?
<ivoks> o, hvala hvala :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> svakih 3-5 dana dodje i veli da je zabunom napraviio UPDATE bez WHERE ili bez DELETE bez where i trazi da mu restoramo sa backupa :)
<Mmike> ivoks, skromnost nije mana, znas ;)
<SilverSpace> Hrvatskim juniorima vaterpolsko zlato
<SilverSpace> opet odlicna generacija
<SilverSpace> odlican dock za sata vanjski disk ugasi disk ako neko vrijeme ne radis nista na njemu
<ivoks> snijeg u salzburgu
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> samo kaj moras imati windowse da bi u lan mrezi radio
<Mmike> http://www.pidjin.net/2011/09/19/very-touching/ <- LOL
<SilverSpace> ovo bi mi trebalo http://is.gd/Tf9HK1
<Mmike> jos da moze raid5 napraviti, ihaj :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam ovog http://is.gd/ZIXxmS
<SilverSpace> jedan disk
<SilverSpace> steta kaj lan ne moze na linux raditi
<jelly> Mmike: ti golubovi su kanibali, pazi sadrzaj lonca: http://www.pidjin.net/2006/02/19/goofy-monday/
<SilverSpace> hm mozda i radi naso nesto 
<SilverSpace> idessss http://is.gd/6u2jyW
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2011/09/19/0877006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> nema sta, golf dobro koci :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kladim se pl tih diskova poslije nije radilo
<ivoks> gutam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kladim se da pol tih diskova poslije nije radilo
<SilverSpace> zasto
<SilverSpace> ove kaj vidis na pocetku su stari
<SilverSpace> poslje je zamjenio sa novim
<SilverSpace> diskovima
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> jer ih cijelo vrijeme zalijeva vrucim metalom
<SilverSpace> madari :)
<SilverSpace> fakat su imali srece
<ivoks> a i taj jedan ventilator...
<ivoks> hladi prvi disk, a ostali?
<SilverSpace> napravio je odozdola rupe
<SilverSpace> ali sve jedno mislim da se to grije 
<SilverSpace> opako
<ivoks> hm... americi ce ovi koji prihoduju vise od milje dolara placati veci porez od ostalih
<ivoks> sto to znaci? da ce, na pamet govoreci, netko tko zaradi 1,100,000$ placati 16%, a netko tko zaradi 990,000 placati 15%?
<ivoks> prvi ce platiti u to mslucaju 176,000
<ivoks> a drugi 148500
<ivoks> to je ok
<ivoks> al sta ako netko zaradi 1,000,001
<ivoks> taj ce platiti 160000
<SilverSpace> pitanje je opet taj kaj plati visi porez jel ce to ici iz njegovog depa
<ivoks> nego iz cijeg? :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> po meni je to glupo :)
<SilverSpace> od gradana
<Mmike> vise zaradjujes - vise plati :)
<Mmike> al' dobro, bas me zanima kak ce to izgledati :)
<Mmike> kak' fino lije, milinica
<SilverSpace> i meni je to glupo
<ivoks> Mmike: pa tako je i sad
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kak od gradjana? :D
<Mmike> kak mislis?
<ivoks> Mmike: veci dohodak, veca stopa poreza
<SilverSpace> pa ljepoo ako kerum todoric plate vise 
<SilverSpace> to ce si oni visim cijenama nadoknaditi
<ivoks> kak ce si nadoknad? :)
<ivoks> onda ce placati jos vise :D
<ivoks> a tebe nitko ne tjera da kupujes njihovo ili kod njih
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> tesko, ha?
<SilverSpace> nije to tako jednostavno
<ivoks> super su kada su im ducani blizu kreveta, ali su odvratni jer od toga imaju koristi? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije, uvijek placas isti porez
<Mmike> tj, istu stopu
<Mmike> aha, za zaposlene
<Mmike> ma, za firme pricam
<ivoks> ne, dohodak obrta, npr...
<ivoks> imas nekoliko stopa
<Mmike> sad je porez na dobit 20%
<Mmike> i uvijek je 20%
<ivoks> u biti, sad se to nesto mijenjalo
<Mmike> po meni je glupo da ak zaradujes k'o kerum i horvatincic skupa da imas stopu od 30%
<Mmike> zato veli,m bas me zanima kak ce to izgledati
<Mmike> dakako, o USA pricamo
<ivoks> kod nas jeovako:
<ivoks> 15, 25 i 40%
<ivoks> Prva stopa za dohodak do 3.600 kuna iznosit će 12 posto, od 3.601 do 10.800 kuna 25 posto, a preko 10.800 kuna 40 posto.
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pricam o porezu na dobit
<Mmike> ne o dohotku
<ivoks> al mi pricamo o dohotku
<ivoks> jer je ovdje rijec o oporezivanju osoba, ne tvrtki
<ivoks> tak da SilverSpace ta ekipa vec placa veci porez
<SilverSpace> pa da placa
<SilverSpace> veca hrpa veci porez
<ivoks> znaci, netko tko zaradi 20.000kn mjesecno, drzavi da: 432+1799,75+3679,6 = 5911,35kn mjesecno
<ivoks> a netko tko zaradi 3600kn, da 432kn
<ivoks> ovi prvi daju vise od 1/4 svojih primanja, a ovi drugi nesto vise od 1/10
<ivoks> od ovog prvog se isplate dvije mirovine svaki mjesec
<ivoks> od ovog drugog... olovke za ured
<ivoks> krivo sam i rekao
<ivoks> jos kad se doda mirovinski... ovaj prvi isplati 3 mirovine :)
<ivoks> drzava zivi od ovih prvih i zadnje sto zeli je sjebat ih toliko da pozele otici van :)
<ivoks> hmm... http://www.jutarnji.hr/kosovo--srpski-rezervisti-pozvani-u-vojsku-zbog-kosova-/975101/
<ivoks> bar je sezona zavrsila :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> idem van na kisu :)
<ivoks> ovdje se sve razbistrilo
<ivoks> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
<Mmike> jebote, ivoks
<Mmike> urla mi negdje neznam di
<Mmike> drunken fuckin' sailor ;)
<ivoks> :)
 * ivoks se prebacio na Ubuntu mono font
<SilverSpace> bome opera brza 
<ivoks> mislim da fali malo razmaka izmedju slova
<dodobas> yello
<nvucinic> pa djes
<sale> ivoks: lol http://translate.google.com/#sr|hr|%D0%94%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%20%D0%A8%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BD
<ivoks> hahahaha
<sale> ako se ne varam, ispravan prijevod bi trebao biti danilo Å¡egan?
<ivoks> da
<sale> mislim, wtf? :-)
<ivoks> nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> danilo je decko koji radi u canonicalu na prevodjenju
<jelly-home> ajme
<sale> ivoks: znam da, dobio sam jedan njegov mail, samo se potpisao na cirilici :-)
<Mmike> kak fino puse vani :)
<ivoks> da, to on uvijek tako
<ivoks> mislim, to je njegovo pismo, to je sve ok
<SaKiKhnh> pozdravljam
<jelly-home> a na drugu stranu je ok: Анте Караматић
<SaKiKhnh> evo jedno pametno pitanje
<ivoks> hehe
<SaKiKhnh> htio bih routati ovaj wireless signal koji hvatam dalje
<SaKiKhnh> dakle izlaz bi bio na ethernetu
<ivoks> rutati ili natati?
<jelly-home> briđati!
<SaKiKhnh> da da briđati
<jelly-home> as ti briđa
<SaKiKhnh> ulaz na wireless izlaz utp cable
<SaKiKhnh> i dalje u router ili swich
<SaKiKhnh> mislim znam otprilike kako
<ivoks> bridžati
<SaKiKhnh> da
<ivoks> sale: napisi Данил Шеган
<SaKiKhnh> he he
<SaKiKhnh> uf
<SaKiKhnh> Данил Шеган
<ivoks> SaKiKhnh: mi pricamo o tome kako je google translate potrgan
<SaKiKhnh> ма да
<ivoks> aj aj kapten
<SaKiKhnh> Bruce Springsteen i ti sheme
<SaKiKhnh> ma to se tamo neki srbi u googleu zajebavaju
<SaKiKhnh> on je Mile Kittić
<SaKiKhnh> Mille
<SaKiKhnh> Steve Murphy
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9190030.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> malo sunca se pojavilo 
<SaKiKhnh> ali ode da
<SaKiKhnh> dan
<SaKiKhnh> firestarter je za to
<SaKiKhnh> bridžanje
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prizor-koji-se-rijetko-vida--svercanje-na--pulferu-/975043/
<SaKiKhnh> he he
<ivoks> Nova avionska linija: “Flajdubai” uvodi direktan let Beograd-Dubai
<SaKiKhnh> kaj da radim u Dubajiu
<Marko> pozdrav ljudi
<Marko> dali mi se može javiti administrator foruma
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> ne znam ni tko je
<ivoks> sto te muci?
<Marko> moj stari acc
<Marko> nisam dugo bil na forumu, i nemogu na njega, zaboravio sam i mail sa kojeg sam pristupao, pa da mi admin javi privatno koji je mail u pitanju 
<ivoks> a to tesko...
<Marko> postoji li Å¡ansa da je obrisao moj acc 
<ivoks> ne mozemo reci email nekog od korisnika nekom random posjetitelju na ircu
<ivoks> ne znas si ni username?
<Marko> znam
<Marko> mogu spomenuti adminu svoja dva maila
<Marko> koja imam
<Marko> a nitijedan od njih ne prihvača
<Marko> da bi dobil novu Å¡ifru
<ivoks> aha, moras upisati oboje
<sale> Marko: koji ti je username?
<Marko> Markec
<sale> ok, daj mi minutu
<ivoks> mogu i ja
<ivoks> sale: os ici u rijeku na okrugli stol o prevodjenju?
<sale> ivoks: kakav okrugli stol?
<ivoks> nesto sto carnet priprema, koliko sam skuzio
<sale> imas neki link?
<ivoks> http://cuc.carnet.hr/2011
<Marko> ja vam ljudi jos pamtim staru šifru koju sam inače koristio jer sam zapisao ali jednostavno ne prihvača
<sale> Marko: nova lozinka ti je poslana mailom
<sale> provjeri je li sve ok
<Marko> sale
<Marko> mogu ti privatno
<Marko> cek
<ivoks> hotmail
<ivoks> b...._m....@hotmail.com
<Marko> a taj
<Marko> taj dugo ne koristim
<Marko> a znam na koji mislis
<Marko> benigno_marko
<Marko> hvala, samo da se sjetim Å¡ifre od tog maila :D 
<sale> e, to ti ne mogu resetirati :-)
<ivoks> bummer
<Marko> kad to napravim promjenil budem mail u postavkama
<sale> Marko: tesko. Cini se da ti je deaktiviran/obrisan mailbox
<sale> 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable (state 14).
<Marko> upravo sam ušao
<Marko> u poštu i prazna je
<rsedak> da li tko zna jesu li Apple proizvodi prevedeni na hrvatski?
<ivoks> sale: probaj opet
<Marko> ej sale, ako ti sad pošaljem poruku sa tog maila na tvoj mail jel to može biti dokaz da mi promjenis na drugu poštu 
<Marko> postavke
<neuroman> roby iphone je
<neuroman> vjerojatno i ovi ozbiljniji, macovi...
<rsedak> tvrtka iz makedonije pita koliko naprlacujem prijevode, zele da precerem appleove aplikacije :-)
<sale> Marko: resendao sam ti passwd
<neuroman> a to je vjerojatno konstantni proces
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam ja gledao OSX, nije bio preveden
<Marko> dobio sam :) 
<rsedak> sale: jel ti ivoks rekao za CUC i okrugli stol o lokalizaciji open source u hrvata?
<neuroman> ivoks je to ces reci i za linux ako je netko odabrao engleski jezik za sucelje...
<rsedak> u evzi apple odgovorit cu im da nisma profesionalni prevoditelj
<neuroman> ivoks i za windowse ces reci da nisu prevedeni?
<sale> rsedak: da, spomenuo je. O cemu se radi?
<ivoks> neuroman: ne, onda nisam vidio hrvatsku verziju osx-a
<rsedak> sale ma trla baba lan fora, barem mozemo otici na pivu :-)
<sale> rsedak: ha? :-)
<sale> Marko: stiglo? Ovaj put se poruka nije bounceala
<neuroman> rsedak a gle, vecina aplikacija u apple storeu sigurno nije prevedena
<ivoks> kaj si se ti sad zapjenio
<ivoks> jel osx preveden? nije
<neuroman> pa postoji lokalizacija
<ivoks> radio sam za distributera apple proizvoda
<Marko> sale, hvala, ušao sam prije par minuta, hoču promjenit poštu u postavkama
<ivoks> nisu imali hr verzije
<ivoks> no to je bilo prije par godina
<rsedak> sale: trenutni radni naziv mi je "Otvoreni kod i lokalizacija" i pricalo bi se o iskustvima i problemima lokalizacije s idejom promoviranja profesionalizacije tog posla
<rsedak> izbacujem ovo "mi"
<rsedak> i sto da odgovorim makedoncima, etika nalaze da im se zahvalim i kazem da sam amater volonter
<Marko> ej sale, mi obrišeš onaj prastari acc sa druge pošte ? 
<Marko> i tu poštu stavis na postavke Markec
<Marko> znam, kompliciram
<rsedak> sale: to bi bilo utorak 15.11.2011. u terminu od 17:30 do 18:45
<rsedak> ako si zainteresiran daj mail prosljedio organizatoru
<sale> rsedak: uh, daleko je to. Koji je deadline za prijavu?
<ivoks> kaj se moramo prijaviti?
<rsedak> uvijek se mozes ispricati zbog privvatnih razloga
<ivoks> mislio sam da ce nas rsedak pozvati :)
<rsedak> :-)
<sale> :-)
<Marko> evo snasao sam se :) hvala 
<rsedak> ja ne pozivam, ja prosljedjujem mail organizatoru da vas on pozove :-)
<rsedak> zeli li tko prevoditi apple proizvode? da ga prosljedim makedoncima?
<ivoks> na makedonski?
<rsedak> na hrvatski s engleskog
<ivoks> i to bi makedonci platili?
<ivoks> pa nije li to tragicno
<rsedak> valjda, oni organiziraju projekt
<rsedak> barem tako pise
<neuroman> http://www.jabucnjak.hr/forum/mac-os-x/61098-10.6.5-lokalizacija-na-hrvatski.html
<rsedak> da s/p pismo?
<neuroman> nije da je dobar prijevod:)
<neuroman> no postoji i ljudi trose
<neuroman> roby btw jesu oni govorili o osx ili iOSu?
<rsedak> Evo pa citajte :-)
<rsedak> My name is Kliment Karalievski, Project Manager at Zen Translations from Macedonia.
<rsedak> We have a client company who wants to move forward with localization of Apple products into Croatian. For that reason, we are currently looking for new vendors from English to Croatian in order to expand our database in this language combination with experience in the field of software localization.
<rsedak> I would really appreciate if you could confirm your rates for this combination (including translation and proofreading performed by two independent translators) as well as your daily translation output and your hourly rates.  Any info on your previous experience with the Mac environment (or if you do own Macs) will be welcome. Besides, we would need you to complete a translation test...
<rsedak> ...including several pieces corresponding to the texts we would be working with.
<rsedak> Looking forward to your reply.
<ivoks> necu prevoditi prop. softver
<rsedak> znaci nije OSX
<neuroman> rsedak imas hr firmu koja radi tu lokalizaciju
<sale> rsedak: mail mi je sale at ubuntu-hr.org
<neuroman> tj ima je napravljeno
<neuroman> a iOS je kompletno lokaliziran, nazalost...
<jelly-home> prop.?
<neuroman> i nazalost moji korisnici to dosta koriste...
<neuroman> http://www.apcom.hr/preuzimanja.html
<ivoks> jelly-home: vlasnicki
<ivoks> tocnije, zatvoreni
<jelly-home> ah, proprietary
<rsedak> sale sto za napisem po background? da si najvise prevodio ubuntu GUI?
<ivoks> laku noc
<rsedak> ivoks: ln
<sale> rsedak: prevodio sam svasta. Ubuntu gui, gnome aplikacije, Firefox, sada pocinjem Thunderbird...
<rsedak> odlicno
<rsedak> sale: poslao organizatorima mail
<sale> rsedak: kewl. Treba pripremiti nekakav govor, prezentaciju ili nesto slicno? Ili ce svi sjesti za stol i raspravljati?
<rsedak> mislim da cemo pricati iz glave
<rsedak> to je smisao okruglog stola
<rsedak> naravno tema je zadana
<Mmike> fljeeee
<Mmike> rsedak, kad je to?
<Mmike> ja bih isto isao rado ako mislite da ima smisla :)
<sale> Mmike: ako to nema smisla, lako skocimo do prvog kafica :-)
<Mmike> sale, lol :)
<Mmike> sale, you speak my language :)
<Mmike> neuroman, e, a, sto ono bi s mackom? imas samo muskog, 2 godine starog?
<sale> :-)
<sale> Mmike: btw. kad cemo forum nadograditi? :-)
<Mmike> sale, woot? mozemo sjutra, novo izaslo cega?
<Mmike> danas sam malo demode, ako ti ne smeta :)
<Mmike> i piwik novi moram staviti
<sale> nimalo :-)
<Mmike> sad imamo RAMa u serveru, 3 puta vise neg' prije, da vidis :)
<sale> inace, taj upgrade smo dogovarali prije ljeta, ako se sjecas :-)
<sale> Vlado9A3CY: bon zur? :-)
<Mmike> sale,  huh, moje stare kosti :)
<rsedak> Mmike utorak 15.11.2011. u terminu od 17:30 do 18:45.
<rsedak> Rijeka
<CrazyLemon> kako se več  zove hrvatska avto emisija -  ks magazin? il nešto slično
<Mmike> rsedak, to bih cak i mogao ako me ovi izrabljivaci puste ranije
<rsedak> malo sam odrijemao
<rsedak> moze saljem mail s tvojim imenom
<rsedak> Mmike daj mail
<sale> CrazyLemon: ks auto magazin?
<sale> zapravo, ks automagazin
<CrazyLemon> sale e to..tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> (nema Top đira pa nemam šta gledat)
<Mmike> rsedak, mario@splivalo.hr
<Mmike> kak nema top djira?
<Mmike> gotovo?
<sale> CrazyLemon: a neces se s time usreciti :-)
<sale> Mmike: gotovo do pocetka iduce sezone :-)
<rsedak> Mmike koji background da napisem?
<CrazyLemon> sale bolje išta nego ništa! :D
<CrazyLemon> a sad ce i đir..koji tjedan dva tri
<sale> CrazyLemon: fifth gear nije los za ubiti vrijeme :-)
<rsedak> a jesam ga preforsirao ovaj vikend s malo sna...
<CrazyLemon> sale ma slazem se..al da vidim kakav je ovaj ka es :)
<sale> jako los, ali mozda ti se svidi... ne znam koliko si ocajan :-)
<Mmike> ima onaj neki
<Mmike> autmomotive
<Mmike> tako nekako
<CrazyLemon> sale pa..ovaj voditelj u prve dvije minute več uspio spomenit "bling bling" i "pimp my ride" tako da..izgleda se vracam na 5th gear
<rsedak> Mmike poslao
<Mmike> gut :0
<rsedak> sad je da vidimo sto ce organizator reci i napraviti
<rsedak> ovo je najvjerojatniji termin
<rsedak> GMB824
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> zato mi se pojavljuju registracijski brojevi u line?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-20
<SaKiKhnh_> dobrojutro radninarode
<ivoks> jel itko koristi openldap?
<Mmike> jel' to onaj slapd?
<obruT> Mmike: slapd se zove daemon, da :)
<obruT> ivoks: koristi
<Mmike> :) 
 * Mmike nesto jako sitno i malo
<ivoks> obruT: daj mi reci... koristis neki interface za to?
<ivoks> ja sam pisao neke svoje, ali vec mi pun kufer toga
<ivoks> najbolje sto sam nasao je apache directory studio
<obruT> ma niti jedan ne valja... sa gq sam se malo zezao i to je to...
<ivoks> gq je govno
<obruT> je :)
<ivoks> http://directory.apache.org/studio/download/download-linux.html
<ivoks> pogledaj to
<obruT> isprobavao sam jos par nekih, moguce da sam i taj apachetova, ali to davno
<ivoks> nema onaj logicki pristup, vec low level
<ivoks> ne prikazuje imenik, vec ldap entrye
<obruT> napravio sam vlastite alate za administraciju tih konktretnih stvari za koje koristim ldap pa vise niti nemam potrebu za nekiom opcim alatima
<ivoks> ono, ne pokusava ukrasiti ono sto prikazuje
<obruT> ekipa zove, odo ja na rucak ;)
<ivoks> nda... to sam i ja radio
<ivoks> aj, dobar tek
<ivoks> jeb... pptp
<ivoks> ne mozes definirati dodatne rute
<ivoks> http://www.n2yo.com/
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> ivoks, ti kuzis yum u to? kako da vidim koje fileove je paket instalirao, i di?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> jos gore je
<Mmike> nije paket instalirao
<ivoks> kad sam se ja igrao s redhatom, yuma jos nije bilo
<Mmike> Auth_MySQL_Encryption_Types
<Mmike> sto je tu default?!
<Mmike> koji enc type?!
<ivoks> plaintext :)
<Mmike> hm, nije
<Mmike> jer su u bazi hashevi
<Mmike> a isto nije namjesteno nista
<Mmike> medjutim neznam izkreirati 
<Mmike> odnosno, na starom hostingu sam rekao ENCRYPT('nekipas') i to je radilo
<Mmike> tu nece
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> jos jedan fail u google translateu
<ivoks> translate.google.com
<ivoks> staviti za prevesti s hrv na eng
<ivoks> upisati Ante Karamatić
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :)
<ivoks> call me Steve :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Stevo!
<ivoks> pocela je sezona bura
 * Mmike tak uziva u ovom vremenu
<Mmike> 19C je vani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene kaze 17°
<Mmike> ubuntu ili ? :)
<ivoks> eto, mutavi carnetu, eto!
<ivoks> tocnije, nije carnet, vec unizg
<ivoks> glupave politicke odluke
<ivoks> naravno da su zbunili ljude
<jelly> to je srce i sveuciliste
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> neki su si zabrijali da je njihov email @domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> i takav mail objavljuju
<ivoks> zar nikome nije glupo da za webmail od @domena.hr ides na webmail.domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> arrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
<jelly> ček, zašto si webmail prebacio?  Nije li bila ideja da samo www.ustanova.hr ide na www.ustanova.unizg.hr
<ivoks> ma sve hoce
<ivoks> sve
<ivoks> cak i satnica.domena.hr
<ivoks> mutavo!
<jelly> to nama (adu.hr) nisu rekli
<ivoks> budu
<ivoks> dig satnica.grad.unizg.hr
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> is... pozlilo mi upravo
<ivoks> http://unizg.hr/
<jelly> jesu bar onda to napravili tako da ti imaš kontrolu nad master zonom za foo.unizg.hr.
<ivoks> Design by: M. Mačinković
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> konji
<jelly> nego...?
<ivoks> oni imaju
<jelly> ma jebe mi se, budem se s Icom dogovorio da se to složi drukčije
<jelly> valjda
<ivoks> count me in
<ivoks> hocu ovlasti nad foo.unizg.hr
<ivoks> ovo je presmijesno
<ivoks> ping pong non stop
<jelly> ja imam valjda 10-15 CNAMEova i poddomena i nema šanse da ću morati nekoga tamo gnjaviti svaki put kad me traže CNAME za neki projektić
<ivoks> ja imam 10-15 servera
<ivoks> mozes misliti koliko je to onda cnameova
<ivoks> imam i nekoliko MX-eva
<jelly> nek si slože DNS proxy sa rewriteom :-)
<ivoks> studenti ce biti odusevljeni domenom @student.foo.unizg.hr
<jelly> nadam se da je tu neko nešto krivo shvatio
<ivoks> pa naravno da je
<ivoks> u tome i je problem
<ivoks> ili napravite sve, pa isplanirajte to
<ivoks> ili nemojte raditi nista
<ivoks> a ne oni ovak... pola cemo ovako, pola onako
<ivoks> a mail, pa ne znam, ajmo ovako
<ivoks> cini mi se da su o svemu razmisljali 10 sekundi
<jelly> gle.  Stvarni razlog zasto se to radi je "ajmo napraviti nesto da Srce bude bitno/ima posla"
<ivoks> ma sve je meni jasno
<ivoks> sve je to politika
<jelly> korisnost, i onda fora sa web rankingom su bili izgovori
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> da je zg sveuciliste kampus, onda ok
<ivoks> al ovo je smijesno
<jelly> nadam se da ce ih {fer,pmf,irb}.hr odjebati u troskocima
<ivoks> www.fer.unizg.hr	canonical name = www2.fer.hr.
<ivoks> ocito nisu
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> sve cekam fly.srk.fer.unizg.hr
<jelly> jelly.web.srk.fer.unizg.hr
<jelly> jebo.to
<ivoks> eto ih... JOJ!!!!
<ivoks> http://satnica.grad.unizg.hr
<ivoks> sta mi ucine, majku im
<jelly> $78.00/yr za jebo.to... tempting.
<ivoks> ma.jebo.to
<jelly> ivoks: oces? $10 :-D
<jelly> jebo.me	Available	$7.49/yr ON SALE!
<ivoks> sta si kupio? :)
<jelly> jebo.me/pas ak nisam
<jelly> izgleda da je uvijek jeftinije kad neko tebe... nego kad ti njih
<jelly> .to je skupo
<jelly> cudi me da crnogorci nisu blokirali ocite gluposti
<SilverSpace> sad je i kod mene 19°
<ivoks> pa kod njih 'jebo' nista ne znaci :)
<jelly> khm
<jelly> al zato je jebo.org "possible abuse"
<ivoks> pa jebo.me je self-abuse :)
<ivoks> kak puse...
<Mmike> bura?
<jelly> ivoks: valjda je zato i jeftino
<ivoks> da, bura
<Mmike> jebeno
<SilverSpace> Imam primanja nešto manja od 1000 eura
<SilverSpace> kaze cacic
<SilverSpace> a ima tri stana
<jelly> hm, onda bi i ja mogao kupit jedno 3-4 stana
<jelly> mozda se bogato ozenijo
<SilverSpace> ma lazovi i ubica :)
<ivoks> primanja nesto manja od 1000 eura?
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> onda mu te firme slabo posluju :D
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> tak puse da mi ni sunce ne treba
<ivoks> vec se posusi za 1h na ovom vjetru
<jelly> 389DS izgleda manje amaterski rađen od OpenLDAPa
<ivoks> poznavajuci redhat, sigurno radi samo na redhatu i windowsu
<obruT> jelly: imas nekakvih negativnih iskustava s openldap-om ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> sugavo smece koje se stalno rusi i neoptimalno koristi BDB
<jelly> i to je samo slapd, libldap je isto tako nekvalitetan
<obruT> vidis, nisam imao prilike srusit openldap... u kakvoj ga okolini koristis ? za koju namjenu ? broj korisnika ?
<ivoks> meni se nikad nije srusio
<obruT> cisto me zanima...
<jelly> carnet ustanova, parsto korisnika
<ivoks> cek, aaiedu?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> ma daj... ja imam ustanove sa 1500 korisnika
<ivoks> nikad problema
<ivoks> a cak sam i prosirio ono sto carnet dila
<jelly> imas srece, valjda
<ivoks> dodao scheme, popunio atribute
<ivoks> pa odrzavam nekoliko aaiedu imenika, ne jedan
<ivoks> neki u VM-u, neki na bare metalu
<obruT> ja u ovom sustavu za koji sam nadlezan nemam nesto puno korisnika, par stotina, nije neka ultra navala, na tome radi pouzdano vec ne znam koliko... custom scheme i tako to...
<obruT> al nisam jos slagao nesto sto bi trpilo masu requesta... mozda bude trebalo pa me zato zanima...
<jelly> a debuggirati aplikaciju koja koristi libldap je zivo njesra, dok ne skuzis da library po defaultu pici debug na fd 2 _bez obzira sto je tamo spojeno_
<Mmike> php programeri su idijoti
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> majmuni
<Mmike> kreteni
<Mmike> koju varijablu environmentsku gnome-term cita za da napise fino u prozor gore nesto?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to si im trebao ic rec na okupljanju :))
<jelly> Mmike: u title?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, glupan, nisam bio
<Mmike> jelly, da
<jelly> to je xterm title, escape kodovi
<jelly> xtitle () {
<jelly>         echo -e "\033]2;${1}\007\033]1;${1}\007\c"
<jelly> }
<jelly> ima posebno za iconized (minimiziran, al ne bas i to vise skoro ni jedan WM ne koristi) i visible 
<SilverSpace> hebemti transmission zasto se sad nece pokrenuti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, strace je tvoj prijatelj
<obruT> Mmike: kazes, niti jedan sistem/baza ne moze biti jak i otporan koliko ga php "programer" moze zaklat ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ali nis ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> nanosleep({0, 100000000}, NULL)         = 0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tu zapne?
<SilverSpace> to mi samo ispisuje
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> negdje prije je bed :)
<Mmike> reci straceju da u file rokne to sve pa onda pogledaj
<Mmike> obruT, kazem!
<Mmike> obruT, al' manje vise to,... nego, koje su to bravure u kodu, i zelje za sustavom!
<Mmike> pazi, ovaj lik hoce da www-data moze dirati vhost conf fileove jer ovaj unutra mijenja stvari kako lik klikce po webu!
<Mmike> pa ono, ODAKLTE TI IDEJA ZA TAKO NECIM!
<Mmike> jelly, hm.... 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> - Vozač Chryslera počeo je kočiti tek nakon sudara - izjavio je prometni vještak.
<ivoks> Cacic ima automobil Smart
<SilverSpace> a nist instalirati deluge
<ivoks> suputnica Zoletanne Hitter koja je prilikom svjedočenja rekla da magle na autocesti nije bilo. Međutim, Hitter je policiji odmah nakon nesreće rekla kako je magle bilo.
<SilverSpace> na slikama se nije vidjela magla
<SilverSpace> doduse mogla se i meduvremenu razici
<SilverSpace> transmission mi nije uopce htio skidati i probao ga nadograditi sad se nikako nece pokrenut a deluge radi
<ivoks> koji paradoks
<ivoks> u zemlji u kojoj je nelikvidnost na apsurdnom nivou
<ivoks> cini se kako ima previse slobodnih kuna
<ivoks> pa ce HNB prisiliti banke da povuku 3,1 milijardu kuna u trezore
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sudstvo nam je koma
<ivoks> kakve to sad veze ima? :D
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kako smo to u pregovorima prosli
<SilverSpace> ima ima sa nelikvidnoscu
<ivoks> mislis?
<ivoks> ja cekam vec 2 tjedna da se drzava naplati
<ivoks> prijete mi blokadom racuna
<ivoks> a kad im zelim platiti, kazu mi da ne platim jer su vec pokrenuli ovrhu
<ivoks> a nikako da ovrse tih par tisuca i puste me da dalje radim :)
<ivoks> i nisu mi ni zablokirali racun
<ivoks> morat cu ih zicat da me zablokiraju, uzmu sto im treba i odblokiraju
<Mmike> ? :)
<ivoks> komedi-ja
<Mmike> cekas ovrhu?
<Mmike> zasto? :)
<Mmike> pa plati, jebote :)
<ivoks> porezna uprava mi savjetuje da ne platim
<ivoks> jer su pokrenuli ovrhu, pa cu dva puta platiti istu stvar
<ivoks> naime, porezna i fina nisu svjesni jedni drugih
<ivoks> a ti placas poreznoj
<ivoks> a fina radi ovrhu
<ivoks> i ako ti platis poreznoj, fina to ne zna
<ivoks> i onda ti i oni skinu
<ivoks> kuzis? :)
<SilverSpace> fuck :)
<ivoks> i tak si duzan i hoces platiti
<ivoks> ali ti oni nedaju
<ivoks> nece novce :)
<ivoks> uzas! :D
<SilverSpace> sve bi to trebalo razjebati u toj dezavnoj upravi
<ivoks> sutra cu zvati poreznu i pitati koji k
<Mmike> smijeh nad smijehovima
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> yum install vim
<Mmike> to ne radi
<Mmike> kako da instaliram vim?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na koji OS
<SilverSpace> kad je yum
<Mmike> na drekos, naravno
<ivoks> vi
<ivoks> oni vim zovu vi
<ivoks> prvo sto na redhatu napravim je alias vim
<SilverSpace> vim-minimal
<ivoks> nisam siguran je vi vim ili neki drugi vi-like editor
<sale> Mmike: vim-enhanced
<Mmike> sale, yeps
<Mmike> ivoks, nije, vi je vi
<sale> Mmike: inace 'yum search nesto' postoji s razlogom :-)
<Mmike> sale, yeps, i traje 3 gladne godine
<Mmike> uzas
<sale> ovisi koliko reposa imas :-)
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<Mmike> pa nema munin, znaci, nema reposa :)
<sale> Mmike: centos?
<Mmike> yeps
<sale> stavi si epel repo
<Mmike> ma jok, nije moj stroj, od klijenta, migrira se kod nas, sam mi bitno da vim imamm
<Mmike> i tak ce gasit to cim mu sve gole tete prebacim(o)
<sale> :-)
<sale> inace, na centosu su dovoljni base repo i epel. 90% najpotrebnijih alata se nalazi u tim repozitorijima
<sale> zacudo, epel cak ima i relativno nove verzije paketa :-)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/18/144
<Mmike> sale, razmazio me debian, jbg :)
<Mmike> akpopijem jos jednu kavu ,fljjjjjjjjj, fljjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Mmike> sale, ocemo sad upgrade? za cca 10-15 minuta? ces moc?
<sale> Mmike: moze, odoh provjeriti ako ce trebati prevesti neke nove lang. varijable
<Mmike> sale, :*
<ivoks> upgrade?
<sale> ivoks: foruma
<sale> minor release
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> da, i centos cemo stavit, kad cec pricamo o tome
<sale> :-)
<sale> Mmike: ocel' to?
<SilverSpace> oh 
<Mmike> 2 min, plz
<dodobas> 2 min until core meltdown
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a wordpress?
<Mmike> bil' to isto upgradeirali kad smo vec tu?
<sale> to sam htio predloziti nakon foruma :-)
<sale> + imam jos jedan zahtjev za WP, ali o tom potom
<ivoks> da ga maknemo? :)
<sale> skoro :-)
<sale> da maknemo twitter widget jer je strgan
<sale> trenutno pokazuje proslogodisnje tweetove :-)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> btw, taj wordpress je rupa nad rupama
<Mmike> al' ok, budemo to poslije
<Mmike> Kako se .hr kaze 'upgradeiranje'?
<sale> nadogradnja
<sale> Mmike: ja sam stavio forum u maintenance mode, ti skini i primijeni update, a ja cu kasnije provjeriti ako treba prevesti koju lang. varijablu
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> backupiram prvo, just in case
<sale> justin timberlake :-)
<Mmike> sale, aj na ubuntu-hr.org tutni da upgradeiramo forum i da jebiga :/
<sale> ok
<Mmike> sale
<sale> Mmike
<Mmike> veli da je functions.php bio mijenjan i da upgrade nemre to sam, i pita dal' da mergeam ili da kaj napravim?
<Mmike> what you say? :)
<sale> a koje su promjene?
<sale> mozda smo nekakav plugin stavljali?
<sale> makar se ne sjecam toga
<dodobas> jel probao tko kad 'corkscrew' ssh preko http proxy-a ?
<sale> Mmike: ako smo stogod mijenjali na forumu, onda svakako ide merge, download arhive (ako apache nema write privilegije), upload i overwrite
<Mmike> tja, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mijenjali nesto jesmo
<Mmike> al' ubi me sad sto
<Mmike> ti si mi rekao da mijenjam
<Mmike> al' mislim da u templateovima
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran aha
<Mmike> nasao sam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> onaj bbcode_htm
<Mmike> smo mijenjali
<Mmike> #<!\-\- l \-\-><a (?:class="[\w-]+" )?href="(.*?)(?:(&amp;|\?)sid=[0-9a-f]{32})?">.*?</a><!\-\- l \-\->#
<Mmike> to je bilo prije
<Mmike> #<!\-\- l \-\-><a (?:class="[\w-]+" )?href="(.*?)(?:(&amp;|\?)sid=[0-9a-f]{32})?" onclick="window\.open\(this\.href\);return false;">.*?</a><!\-\- l \-\->#
<Mmike> to je sad
<Mmike> vratiti cu originalnu verziju, pustiti da ovaj odradi posao, pa cemo poslije popraviti taj file
<sale> Mmike: a da, sjecam se
<sale> otvaranje linkova u novom prozoru...
<Mmike> mudro! :)
<sale> a mogao si i mergati. phpbb ima jako dobru diff skriptu koja kuzi nase promjene
<Mmike> sale, gotovo
<sale> ok, bacim oko
<Mmike> sale, aj se ulogishi pa vidi
<sale> Mmike: makni install direktorij :-)
<sale> rm slobodno
<Mmike> ok, al', neces prvo u admin-sucelju bacit oko? ):)
<sale> Mmike: vec sam tamo ;-)
<sale> klikcem... :-)
<Mmike> ok, micem install direktorij
<Mmike> maknijo
<sale> Mmike: ok, par ispravki ce trebati
<sale> odi u .../forum/languages/hr/
<sale> ./acp/board.php:'ACP_FEED_TOPICS_NEW_EXPLAIN'=> 'Omogući feed "Nove teme" koji prikazuje posljednje stvorene teme, uključujući i prvi post.',
<sale> bitno je ono 'Nove teme', ima neke hijeroglife umjesto navodnika
<sale> jos jedan...
<sale> ./acp/board.php:'ACP_FEED_TOPICS_ACTIVE_EXPLAIN'=> 'Omogući feed "Aktivne teme" koji prikazuje posljednje aktivne teme uključujući i posljednji post.',
<sale> ./acp/board.php:'ACP_FEED_OVERALL_FORUMS_EXPLAIN'=> 'Omogućuje feed "Svih foruma" prikazuje listu foruma.',
<Mmike> done
<sale> mislim da je to -to. Probam jos upload attachmenta...
<sale> Mmike: sve je ok
<sale> WP?
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> cek samo sec, mozemo i to sad
<Mmike> sale, ovaj automacki otvara urlove u novom prozoru?
<Mmike> sad sam stavio post u 'test' i otvori u novom prozoru
<Mmike> can you confirm, please :)
<ivoks> lolek i bolek :)
<sale> Mmike: da, otvara u novom prozoru
<sale> ivoks: nadam se da ih gledas na TV-u :-)
<Mmike> ok, ajmo sad WP
<Mmike> sale, imas tu kaj za reci, preporuciti? :)
<Mmike> cek sam da pocistim sranja koja sam napravio
<sale> lol
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<Mmike> ma backup direktorije i to
<sale> Mmike: prije upgradea WP-a bi bilo dobro maknuti "Ubuntu-hr na Twitteru" widget u desnom sidebaru
<sale> mislim da je to hardcodeano u template
<Mmike> sec samo
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dze je templejt? :)
<sale> Mmike: mislim da je u wp-content/templates
<sale> vidi sto ima u wp-content
<Mmike> imamo /var/www/web, /var/www/ubuntu-hr, /var/www/wordpress, cuda imamo
<Mmike> sale, sam sec da vidim koji je pravi dir
<Mmike> Joomlu mogu ubiti u mukama, jeld?
<Mmike> necemo to vise koristiti?
<sale> pa, ne bas :-)
<sale> to je odavno trebalo otici u /dev/null
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> e sad, jedino
<Mmike> nema templatea
<sale> wp-content/themes
<Mmike> ima :)
<sale> jedan od ubuntu-hr je onaj pravi :-)
<Mmike> root@ubuntuhr:/var/www/web/wp-content/themes# ls
<Mmike> backup-default  barthleme  classic  default  default-fedora-april  default.tar.bz2  index.php  twentyten
<sale> ako se ne varam, barem 2 su gore
<sale> bit ce default
<Mmike> znas napamet di je to definiraon?
<Mmike> da pogledamu confu?
<sale> Mmike: find /path/do/default/teme -type f | xargs grep -i "Ubuntu-hr na Twitteru"
<sale> :-)
<sale> ljencino
<Mmike> hm :0
<ivoks> sve vas gledam...
<ivoks> sam cekam da se neki pass pojavi na kanalu
<ivoks> #ubuntu-hr se logira
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> i logovi su javno dostupni
<Mmike> ivoks, ae, kaj sad, promienit cemo :)
<Mmike> sale, ti si admin na wordpressu, right?
<sale> Mmike: da
<Mmike> aj nacini mene adminom isto, necu moci bez toga, cini se. 
<sale> eto
<sale> ivoks: uzivas? :-)
<ivoks> ja? ne
<ivoks> slazem jedan privatni cloud
<Mmike> :) svi danas imaju cloud :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> pa da
<sale> openstack ili nesto drugo?
<SilverSpace> kišni cloud
<ivoks> openstack
<Mmike> sale, ok, naso :0
<Mmike> root@ubuntuhr:/var/www/web/wp-content/themes/default# grep -i twitt *
<Mmike> sidebar.php:                <h2>Ubuntu-hr na Twitteru</h2>
<Mmike> kaj sad? :)
<Mmike> wtf, uncle bens umak je - sladak!
<SilverSpace> hebes uncle bens
<Mmike> sale, plonk?
<sale> Mmike: da, mici cijeli twitter block
<Mmike> sale, mislim da jesam, jel jesam?
<sale> Mmike: cak si i previse toga obrisao :-)
<sale> osao tag cloud, arhiva, a mozda i jos neki widget
<sale> Mmike: daj se uozbilji :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> koliko ono tisuca servera? :D
<Mmike> fuck
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> rekao si cijeli blok, cijeli div taj sam maknuo
<sale> cijeli *twitter* blok
<sale> 20:00:58 < sale> Mmike: da, mici cijeli twitter block
<Mmike> ok, sto podrazumjevas pod 'twitter blok'?
<sale> Mmike: vjerojatno se unutar istog div taga ispisuje vise widgeta (twitter, arhiva, tagovi...). Trebalo bi maknuti samo twitter blok/okvir/stovec
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> cek
<sale> rado bih ti prstom pokazao, ali nemam pojma sto ti vidis :-)
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/VUZBm5mt
<Mmike> taj dio sam maknuo
<Mmike> zakaj ti nemas account na ubuntu-hr? ivoks, zasto on nema account na ubuntu-hr?
<sale> Mmike: makni samo linije 2-5
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek cek
<sale> Mmike: mislim da ne govoris istinu :-)
<Mmike> ma
<sale> maknuo si ti jos nesto :-)
<Mmike> nisam, tocno to sam maknuo
<Mmike> al' je unutra poziv php funkcije
<Mmike> koji nije maknut
<Mmike> i koji onda sjebe html
<Mmike> nemres zakomentirat, moras bas maknut
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> aj sad vidi :)
<sale> sad je skoro ok, daj nabaci reload stranice skuzit ces sto je jos od viska
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> srce mu 
<Mmike> cek :)
<ivoks> :D :D
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tko je ono radio tu temu? :)
<sale> Mmike: sad je ok
<sale> REI :-)
<Mmike> ha! :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> stacmo sad?
<Mmike> upgrade?
<sale> Mmike: ostatak ti je na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wp-admin/update-core.php
<Mmike> hahahaha
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ok, on it :)
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> nema me
<SilverSpace> majstori kako ide :)
<sale> SilverSpace: pitaj mmajkala, on se igra :-)
<SilverSpace> igre bez granica :)
<Mmike> kaj nekaj ne radi? :)
<sale> Mmike: zacudo, sve je ok :-)
<sale> radis uopce nesto ili? :-)
<SilverSpace> kaj niste maknuli twitter
<Mmike> sale, jos malo
<Mmike> btw, kaj nebi bilo bolje popraviti taj twiter plugin? ne, glupo je?
<sale> Mmike: bez brige, instalirat ces novi plugin http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/twitter-goodies/
<sale> kuzis, uvijek sam korak ispred tebe :-D
<Mmike> lol :)
<sale> plugin je kompatibilan s najnovijim WP-om, ima sve opcije koje nam trebaju i jos cemo ubaciti tweet button u clanke
<SilverSpace> g+
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Pala Slovenska vlada
<Mmike> sale, ok je da i upgradeiram ona dva plugina koja sad imamo?
<SilverSpace> Pahor vise nece posjecivati Jadranku
<Mmike> wp-polls i wp-polls-widget?
<sale> Mmike: isto nadogradi
<sale> to se koristi
<Mmike> kad te onaj pita za FTP password, sto si mu stavljao?
<Mmike> ima ftp na ubuntu-hr al' je anoniman
<sale> Mmike: zadnji upgrade je radio budz0r
<sale> nemam pojma
<sale> ja ne cackam nista s obzirom da nemam account if shit hits the fan :-)
<Mmike> sale, kak ti stavio novi twitter plugin? kroz web sucelje?
<sale> Mmike: probaj preko weba, trebalo bi ici bez problema
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cini se da wp-polls ne radi s novim ubuntuom
<Mmike> ovim, wordpressom
<sale> zaviri u error_log i messages, mozda je neka sitnica u pitanju
<Mmike> [Tue Sep 20 20:48:19 2011] [warn] [client 89.201.144.178] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  Cannot redeclare widget_polls_init() (previously declared in /var/www/web/wp-content/plugins/wp-polls/wp-polls-widget.php:33) in /var/www/web/wp-content/plugins/wp-polls/wp-polls.php on line 1480, referer: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<Mmike> nebih rekao :/
<sale> probaj maknuti deklaraciju widget_polls_init() u /var/www/web/wp-content/plugins/wp-polls/wp-polls.php on line 1480
<sale> ista se funkcija dvaput deklarira
<sale> Mmike: treba li nam uopce wp-polls-widget.php? http://wordpress.org/support/topic/wp-polls-no-longer-working-after-an-update
<Mmike> pa neznam :)
<Mmike> to su oni pollovi 
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> proradilo
<sale> Mmike: ...na nacin? :-)
<Mmike> zakomentirao
<Mmike> al' i handler prije
<sale> aha
<Mmike> pojma nemam sto ce se desiti, al valjda radi
<Mmike> pise mi jos jedan plugin da treba upgradeiradi
<Mmike> al' ne vidim di je taj
<Mmike> ima wp-polls i wp-polls-widget
<Mmike> taj -widget
<Mmike> je isto valjda upgradeiran
<Mmike> al' ovo zakomentiravanje ga valjda sjebalo
<sale> lako moguce
<sale> cek, probat cu ga disableati, mozda niti ne treba
<Mmike> tja :)
<sale> Mmike: da, sljaka bez beda
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> stacemo sad? :)
<sale> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/twitter-goodies/
<sale> i
<sale> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/facebooktwittergoogle-plus-one-share-buttons/
<sale> molim lijepo
<Mmike> a kaj s onim twitter pluginima koji postoje tamo?
<Mmike> i onaj hello dolly?
<sale> dolly je defaultni plugin koji dolazi uz WP, ignoriraj
<sale> twitter tools mozes obrisati
<sale> ne trebaju nam
<Mmike> sale, eto ih
<Mmike> aj vidi jel' ti arde
<Mmike> rade
<sale> Mmike: thx, odoh kliktati :-)
<Mmike> odo pisat, brbnem se
<sale> uuu, vidi gumbeke sjajne :-) http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/09/20/radovi-na-forumu/
<CrazyLemon> nisu baš  :p
<Mmike> sale, rade pluginovi, mosh ih enejblatdisajblat i to?
<Mmike> ne koristimo wpcache, right?
<sale> Mmike: pluginovi rade
<sale> wp-supercache koristimo
<sale> nikako micati, dusu dao za svaki WP ;-)
<sale> skesha stranicu i kod svakog iduceg requesta pljuje samo staticki html
<Mmike> sale, kako koristimo kad www-data nemre pisati tamo
<Mmike> aha, moze
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> budem samo dodao php_engine off na cache direktorij
<Mmike> zlu ne trebalo
<Mmike> i mislim da je to - to
<sale> yup, podesio sam twitter widget. Radi k'o veliki
<sale> Mmike: thx
<sale> Mmike: maknes jos samo WP-Polls Widget plugin? Smeta mi upgrade notification :-)
<Mmike> e, pa, nemrem
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jer je to dio wp-pollsa
<Mmike> nema posebno
<Mmike> tj, cek
<sale> pogledaj bolje :-)
<sale> mislim da ga mozes bez straha maknuti
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> mislim da jesam
<sale> Mmike: btw. i piwik te pita za upgrade :-)
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> nemrem to sad
<Mmike> piva mi se grije :)kad dodjem doma
<Mmike> btw, sale
<Mmike> [Tue Sep 20 21:27:02 2011] [error] [client 83.131.231.82] File does not exist: /var/www/forum/styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/theme/images/dock-top-decorate.gif, referer: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/style.php?id=2&lang=hr
<Mmike> tio smo pogubili negdje
<Mmike> ili ?
<sale> provjerim
<sale> odi sredi pivce :-)
<Mmike> :* :)
<Mmike> vfidim ose
<sale> c'ya
<sale> Mmike: slika postoji, ali... http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/theme/images/dock-top-decorate.gif.png
<sale> daj makni .png na kraju :-)
<jelly-home> .gif.png.jpeg
<Mmike> sale, maknijo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-21
<ivoks> er... jesam li ja poludio ili kaj
<ivoks>  /tmp/TEST ima 770, user:grupa
<ivoks> user2 je u grupa
<ivoks> ali ne moze uci u taj direktorij
<Mmike> Ooo, tu ste :)
<Mmike> Pa nema vas cijelo jutro :)
<ivoks> hah... ok... zanimljivo
<ivoks> idem...
<Mmike> Netsplit k'o u stare dane :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tko nemre uc u koji direktorij?
<Mmike> nek si prosiri vrata!
 * Mmike je sav vrckav jutros :)
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=7831
<Mmike> buni se covjek
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> buni se ma da
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mogli bi od crnogoraca pokupiti dizajn?
<ivoks> ovaj nas je zastario :)
<Mmike> Tja :)
<Mmike> Mogli bi, slazem se :)
<CrazyLemon> ima wordpress ubuntu theme ako vas takav dizajn zanima :)
<ivoks> pa no, to crnogorci imaju
<CrazyLemon> i slovenci če - uskoro :D
<Mmike> sale, cujes? :) pripremi se!
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel netko dirao nesto po tom forumu
<ivoks> moj username/lozinka vise ne rade
<Mmike> ivoks, upgradeirali smo ga jucer :)
<Mmike> kad si zadnji put se ulogirao?
<Mmike> pri micanju sa smfa u phpBB se dosta doga pomrdalo
<ivoks> pri micanju je radilo u testnoj fazi
<ivoks> a onda kada je islo pravo micanje, vise nije radilo
<ivoks> nakon toga sam koristio
<ivoks> i sad opet ne radi, ne znam od kad
<ivoks> mozda i upisujem krivu lozinku
<ivoks> nema veze, resetirat cu lozinku
<ivoks> uf, sad sam vidio poruku iz 7. mjeseca
<ivoks> netko hoce omoguciti unos glagoljice u ubuntuu
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ok, potrgati cu piwik, brace yourself
<ivoks> ionako ga samo ti koristis :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nish se nije potrgalo
<Mmike> gut :0
<SilverSpace> http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/20/canonical-supports-wayland-display-server-but-where-is-it/
<Mmike> pada nam posjecenost 
<ivoks> kakva pitanja na ovom forumu
<ivoks> jel postoji telnet emulator za ubuntu
<ivoks> wayland
<ivoks> svasta... mark je lijepo napisao da je to long term goal
<ivoks> kroz mozda 4-5 godina
<ivoks> a ovaj ga trazi niti nakon godinu dana :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<Mmike> dodobas, upgrade mongodba na 2.0, radio?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam jos probao, osim lokalno
<dodobas> to je proslo bez problema
<Mmike> tamo pise da samo ugasim, stavim novi binary, i upalim
<Mmike> fakat je tako jednostavno?
<Mmike> imam, niame, 5 servera u replikaciji :) 
 * Mmike tak ima filing da ce potrgat nest :0
<ivoks> ja bi prvo upgrejdao servere koji repliciraju
<ivoks> al, nemam pojma o mongou
<dodobas> Mmike: ja nisam imao problema, kad sam radio 1.6 -> 1.8 i 1.8->2.0 (lokalno)
<dodobas> stim da na 2.0 je journaling upaljen po defaultu
<Mmike> da, to bas citam sad, da uspori writeove dosta
<ivoks> da, uspori
<ivoks> al bar znas da je zapisao neki k :)
<ivoks> kad zavrse s dodavanjem svih sql featura, mozda vise nece biti nosql :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma ok je, to, document-based storage, kajjaznam
<Mmike> misilm
<Mmike> neznam, eto :)
<Mmike> ne kazem da nema primjenu, daleko od toga
<ivoks> ma znam da je drugacije
<ivoks> ali brzo je uglavnom zato sto nije sigurno :)
<ivoks> http://blog.wikimedia.org/2011/09/19/ever-wondered-how-the-wikimedia-servers-are-configured/
<Mmike> meni se redis jako jako dopada
<Mmike> nije za relacijske podatke, tj, sa OLTP sustave
<Mmike> al' je nabrijan opako, brz, pouzdan
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto ako ti baza ne stane u memoriju, jebiga onda :)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> 100/100
<ivoks> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<ivoks> ijao!
<ivoks> sad sam iskljucio adblock za jutarnji.hr
<igustin> koji?
<ivoks> pa jesu li oni normalni
<igustin> nisu ,)
<ivoks> sta koji?
<igustin> ovo gore je acid test nekog browsera ili sam pao s Marsa? :)
<igustin> hah... i meni na FF5.0 daje 100/100 ;) nice
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> chrome ne daje
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> dodjem na stranicu, ne daje
<Mmike> onda kliknem na onaj reference da vidim kako izgleda
<Mmike> i kliknem back, i onda daje :0
<ivoks> chrome da 97/100 kod mene
<ivoks> a prvi firefox koji daje 100/100 je ffx7
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pleso--zagreb--vec-13-aviona-gadano-laserom-tijekom-slijetanja-ili-polijetanja-/975397/
<Mmike> super je taj crhome, svakom radi drugacije :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koja verzija chrome
<SilverSpace> 100%kodmene
<ivoks> 14.0.835.163-r101024
<Mmike> 14.0.835.163 beta
<ivoks> U Hrvatskoj je kaznena odgovornost propisana Zakonom o ionizirajućem zračenju, a u proceduri je pooštravanje kazni. 
<ivoks> Amerika osobu koja laserom “napadne” avion tereti za terorističko djelovanje.
<Mmike> 14.0.835.186-r101821
<Mmike> imam noviju :)
<SilverSpace> 15.0.871.0
<ivoks> dodje ekipa iz vodovoda
<ivoks> u mercedesu c klase
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je vic? :)))))))))
<ivoks> ne, najozbiljnije
<ivoks> bijelom, s felgama
<Mmike> o, lol :) :)
<Mmike> elektra ima glisere
<Mmike> mega glisere
<Mmike> i onda s tim gliserima idu okolo i obavjestavaju da ce iskopcat ekipu ili iskopvaca ekipu
<Mmike> a taj gliser potrosi dok ovi idu to izvjestis
<ivoks> to u biti uopce nije tuzno
<ivoks> polupismene budale se vozikaju u takvim autima i gliserima
<ivoks> ne rade nisa
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> moj glas na ovim izborima dobit ce onaj tko mi obeca da ce otpustiti barem 40% tih parazita
<ivoks> niti kukuriku, niti hdz to ne obecavaju
<ivoks> dapace, ovi prvi obecavaju dodatno zaposljavanje
<SilverSpace> ni ne trebaju obecavati to ti je po defoltu tko novi dode taj zaposljava
<Mmike> hoh
<Mmike> nisam platio internet 3 mjeseca :)
<ivoks> nek ti sad zablokiraju racun :)
<ivoks> kad smo vec kod toga... idem zvat poreznu
<Mmike> sad su me zvali, da koji kufer :)
<Mmike> reko, molim? :)
<Mmike> reko, samo malo
<Mmike> reko - fakat nisam :)
<Mmike> sad sam platio
<ivoks> naravno, ne javlja se nitko
<ivoks> treba zavrsit solitare
<Mmike> jel' jeste na g+u?
<ivoks> srbija tuzi 40 branitelja vukovara za genocid
<Mmike> da, ivoks
<Mmike> tuzi
<Mmike> a connan o brian je gledao hamiltonovoj u sise
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> i stovise, slikali su NLOe iznad Fruske gore! :)
<Mmike> www.jutarnji.hr
<Mmike> your daily news source
<SilverSpace> hebemti metronet bio down
<SilverSpace> koji smo mi papci 
<obruT> jeste da :)
<obruT> zasto ? :)
<joostvb> za to!
<SilverSpace> koliko to oni naplacuju http://www.metronet.hr/it-usluge/cloud-usluge/vir2all-vps/
<Mmike> :) met-ro-net ;)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> to nije cloud :)
<ivoks> to su samo VPS-i :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: ...još uvijek šteka :-/
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSAfaajKeUU&feature=related
<SilverSpace> igustin: sad radi bar kod mene
<jelly> me3net
<jelly> dobro jel taj metronet igdje na webu ima cijene
<ivoks> me3ć
<jelly> j3Å¡ s1e to
<ivoks> s1e?
<igustin> SilverSpace: radi i kod mene *unutar* Metroneta, praktično cijelo vrijeme, ali izvan njihove mreže ne ide nikako ili strašno sporo
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> novi gnome nema mogucnost promjene fonta
<SilverSpace> kod mene je telefon radio svo vreme
<SilverSpace> igustin: samo internet ne
<ivoks> nemoj me jeb...
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479239
<ivoks> ne moze promijeniti font ako nisi root?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa oni nisu normalni!!!!
<ivoks> moras instalirati gnome-tweek-tool
<ivoks> brzo preci na kde/qt
<igustin> SilverSpace: da, i ovdje telefonija radi, ali ne i net
<igustin> ivoks: :D icewm rules :P
 * Mmike udzise
<Mmike> da,kde
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> unity na kde i bok
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/09/18/disaster-mysql-5-5-flushing
<ivoks> I observe it in very simple sysbench workload on hardware which can be considered as typical nowadays.
<ivoks> Hardware: HP ProLiant DL380 G6, with 72GB of RAM and RAID10 on 8 disks.
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> al svejedno
<ivoks> 4minute da ne procesira query...
<Mmike> Tja, mora flushunt na disk
<Mmike> samo sto mu lose ide
<ivoks> pa nek flusha
<ivoks> ne mora zatvoriti buffer radi toga :)
<Mmike> tja :)
<ajhi> grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<ajhi> 48
<ajhi> free -g | grep "Mem:" | awk '{ print $2 }'
<ajhi> 63
<ajhi> uobicajeno
<obruT> ajhi!
<ajhi> obruT!
<Mmike> ajhi uskrsnuo :)
<ajhi> pa ja sam uvijek ziv
<ivoks> jel netko vidio ili cuo za senka u zadnje vrijeme?
<ajhi> ja sam cuo da je ziv
<ajhi> pise po fejsu i to...
<Mmike> ziv, ziv
<Mmike> na twitteru stalno nesto prtlja
<Mmike> doso i njemu porez za platit, hvalio mi se neki dan :)
<SilverSpace> na twitteru je
<SilverSpace> ajhi: medu zivima )
<SilverSpace> kakav je to stroj 48 proc
<ajhi> a neki socijalni s Opteronima
<obruT> bas, slabo to nesto, nije za neki ozbiljan rad
<jelly> pa nije, cim se AMD kupuje
<ajhi> nije to 48 procesora, to je 12 procesora po 4 jezgre
<ajhi> ako sam dobro skuzio
<jelly> prije 8 puta 6core
<ajhi> sve kaj pomnozeno daje 48, dobro je :P
<ajhi> vjerojatnije je to kaj ti kazes
<ajhi> manje procova, vise jezgri
<jelly> nisam bas vidio skatulje za 12 cpuova
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju nisu socijalne :)
<ajhi> jelly: cak totalno kontra
<ajhi> 4 procesora s 12 jezgri
<ajhi> sad sam provjerio
<ivoks> di si vidio proc sa 12 jezgri?
<ajhi> aevo cek
<ajhi> http://products.amd.com/pages/OpteronCPUDetail.aspx?id=740&f1=&f2=&f3=Yes&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&
<ajhi> to su valjda 4 * ovi obični trofazni koje prodaje AMD
<ivoks> vidis vrag
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene kaze 4 mada su samo dvije jezgre
<Mmike> ajhi, imas pristup tome, radis nesto konkretno ili mozes malo benchamarkati?
<Mmike> kod mene kaze 6 jezrgi, i fakat ih je 6
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=YAf-UkmYiZo
<ajhi> Mmike: nemrem, produkcija
<Mmike> ajhi, rize mu! :) imas grafice neke? :)
<jelly> nisam radio sa workloadom koji moze iskoristiti vise od 8-16 coreova max, uvijek je nesto drugo bottleneck
<jelly> to ukljucuje vmware
 * obruT bi gore upogonio eclipse i zaklao stroj vjerojatno :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<obruT> nema tog stroja kojeg eclipse i java ne mogu unistit :)
<jelly> koji kufer ima eclipse rondat po procesoru, memorija da, al cpu?
<ivoks> ja jesam
<ivoks> imao sam worload koji je koristio 64 procesora
<ivoks> u to vrijeme, oko 128 corova
<obruT> da vidis samo, kad resolva dependencije kad imas jedno 20-30 povezanih "projekata" u workspaceu
<ivoks> i svi su bili maksimalno isokristeni, satima, danima
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja da imam 256 procesora na kistrama svi bi bili iskoristeni ;)
<ivoks> ovo je bio cluster :)
<ivoks> racunao je neke gluposti
<ivoks> cini se da je samsung ozbiljno krenuo protiv applea
 * Mmike upgradeira mysql na 5.5
<ajhi> al nije mi jasno kakvi su to odnosi kad samsung sam kaze da im je apple najveci kupac
<ajhi> ili se to tuze neki odjeli
<ivoks> pa samsung proizvodi iphone
<ivoks> samsung, foxconn i grupa maloljetnika u kambodzi
<ivoks> http://www.techuelx.com/apple-iphone-5-tear-down-with-foxconnsamsung-being-a-part-in-it.html
<Mmike> http://elguerrerojaguar.webcindario.com/Imgs%20para%20la%20pagina/arrachera.jpg
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> sve prsti od masnoce i karcinoma
<Mmike> karcinom slabo, al' kolesterol uhajhaj
<Mmike> idem ja sad pojest zdravu salatu
<Mmike> i stavit malo nezdravog ljutog umaka
<ivoks> ja sam juhu jeo danas
<obruT> Mmike: da roknem to sa stola, mislim da jedno mjesec dana ne bi mogao hodat :P
<Mmike> obruT,  :)
<Mmike> tj :/
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> :) a gle
<SilverSpace> tek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne stavljaj vise takve slike ovdje :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: jelda, samo nas zajebava
<obruT> mućki provokator
<ivoks> ja cu sutra na ribu
<ivoks> bas za inat :)
<SilverSpace> Hrvatski građani udvostručili svoju imovinu u 10 godina
<ivoks> ne... osiromasili smo :)
<SilverSpace> hebi ga
<SilverSpace> sad statistika drugacije govori
<Mmike> uvijek pretjeram s ljutim
<Mmike> ivoks, kome? :) zelucu svom? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ljutoga nikada dosta :)
<SilverSpace> bemti ja mislio da je utorak danas
<SilverSpace> Lag: 15.70
<SilverSpace> eh da
<ivoks> hrvatski otocni proizvod
<ivoks> kako su dobri!
<ivoks> rucno radjeni keksi
<ivoks> od badema i cimeta
<ivoks> http://www.gastronomika.hr/novosti/rapska-cokolada-krece-u-kinu/
<ivoks> ovi, da, ovi!
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnKH2763Wq4
<ivoks> ovaj nas sad prekida
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> ivoks: jel sta valjaju
<sale> A DBA walks into a NOSQL bar, but turns and leaves because he couldn't find a table :-)
<jelly> tuššš
<jelly> a junkie walks into a NoSQL bar, but leaves because they didn't have any ACID
<sale> :-)
<jelly> s/junkie/hippie/, možda
<boris> jes
<jelly> a koala walks into a bar eats shoots and leaves
<ivoks> jelly: pojeo sam cijeli paket
<ivoks> jelly: 150g
<ivoks> tvrdi, puni okusa... ono, odlicni keksi
<jelly> to je i ona rela!
<jelly> kkkkk
<ivoks> jelly: jesi ti popio malo, ha?
<jelly> premalo
<ivoks> ja sam danas pio i vino i pivo
<ivoks> sad je red i za zestoko nesto
<jelly> ja sam pio i vodu i kavu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/beast_exploits_paypal_ssl/
<jelly-home> old
<ivoks> pijan sam
<boris> živio ante
<boris> i ja sam
<boris> :)
<jelly-home> od ljubavi
<jelly-home> od tog slatkog vina
<ivoks> od chivas regala
<Mmike> ivoks, to je kul
<Mmike> ivoks, od tog ne boli glava ujutro
<ivoks> ijao...
<jelly-home> možda ako se sjetiš dovoljno hidrirati
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-22
<ivoks> jeste li primjetili ovu subtilnu razliku:
<ivoks> cat /etc/shadow
<ivoks> cut /etc/shadow
<jelly-home> nema razlike, ni jedna od tih naredbi ne radi
<MmikeMRMA> ma, kak nema?
<MmikeMRMA> razlicito ne radi!
<Mmike> LSI kontroler sa 10 SAS diskova u RAID10 polju ne radi kak spada :/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jelly: da, cut ne radi, ali ti zazebe oko srca kad vidis sto si napisao
<ivoks> ne zelim cuti za LSI i Promise, barem do kraja danasnjeg dana
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem!
<Mmike> imam drugih strojeva sa istim tim LSIjem, al' tamo nisu u raidu nego OS vidi sve te diskove. I mdadm raid10, i to radi izrazito solidno
<Mmike> a tu sam se morao radit pametan!
<ivoks> najgore od svega je ekipa koja misli da sve zna
<Mmike> nemoj rec :)
<ivoks> i imaju takvu ulogu u instituciji da ih se bezpogovorno slusa
<ivoks> i odna ti lik posalje mail 'posalji mi popis toga i toga'
<ivoks> posaljes mu popis, a on ti odgovori 'ne, drugacije ga slozi'
<ivoks> kako drugacije, jebemu mater?
<jelly-home> nazoves i odes tam i pitas sto nedostaje 
<jelly-home> s/i/ili/
<ivoks> on hoce drugacije formatirano
<ivoks> a ne zna objasniti kako
<jelly-home> uvijek ima neki korisnik koji se ne zna izraziti pa moras dumati sto on zapravo hoce
<ivoks> zna netko koja ekipa radi ovaj eduroam?
<Mmike> mislim da moja bivsa cura ima prste u tome :)
<Mmike> ivoks, upoznao si ju u Internacionalu na konferenciji :)
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 4 godine
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<ivoks> a cek
<ivoks> jesam mutav
<ivoks> lik se potpisao :)
<ivoks> Dub. Pen.
<jelly-home> jao, penezic je jos tamo
<ivoks> i sad on mene pita zasto meni treba proxy radius
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<jelly-home> kompliciras mu posao
<ivoks> a radilo je do sad i onda su oni ukinuli bez objasnjenja
<Mmike> Dubravko Penezic! :)
<Mmike> Pa nemoj Penezica ljutiti, srce mu srcano! :)
<obruT> Penezic :) bwahahahaha :)
<ivoks> nesto ne valja ako ja otvaram pivo u 10:$0
<ivoks> 40
<obruT> ih, ja dok sam pio pivu, nije nesto valjalo ako nisam otvorio pivu prije 10:00
<nvucinic> obruT: kada bajkamo ? :)
<obruT> nvucinic: nemam pojma, mozda u ponedjeljak... jebiga, prosli je padala kisa :)
<obruT> meni jarun (ako se ide odmah nakon posla) pase eventualno ponedjeljkom i petkom, ostali dani su popunjeni aktivnostima
<Mmike> e, a, kaj, jarun, samo u kurgu?
<obruT> kurgu ? :)
<Mmike> U krug :0
<obruT> na jarun se dolazi vozit cestovnim biciklom po cesti
<obruT> s traktorima se ide u sumu :)
<Mmike> pa to veli,m dodjes, zovis po cesti
<Mmike> kol'ko krugova?
<obruT> 6-10, ovisno o tome koliko se ima vremena
<Mmike> kol'ko vremena po krugu?
<obruT> nemam pojma, ne mjerim cak... recimo da za 10 krugova mi treba oko 2h do 2:15, ovisi o kondi, a i o tome kakav trening zelim napravit
<obruT> obzirom da idem na to da napravim duzu voznju, nije da sticem ko idiot pa tako me u biti nikad nije ni interesiralo za koliko mogu otpiciti krug
<obruT> ispada tak nekak 12-13 minuta na tim duzim voznjama, kad bih bas isao stiskat da vidim za koliko mogu proci krug, dalo bi se tu dosta skratit :)
<Mmike> ok, neidemo skupa na jarun :)
<Mmike> ja mislio danas otici, reda radi
<Mmike> al' mi je vec voznja do jaruna, pa nazad, uz krug ili dva tamo, milina za mene ugojenog :0
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> treba otpicit bar nekih 50-60 minuta da malo pokrenes tijelo... bez neke zurbe i stiskanja
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> $@%# "s obzirom da je MAXtv otkupio ekskluzivna prava za prikazivanje Formule 1 na području Hrvatske, svi ostali pružatelji digitalne televizije, pa tako i mi, ne smijemo više prikazivati Formulu 1 na svojoj platformi."
<obruT> jelly: pokrenite piratski stream
<Mmike> jelly, ?!
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj to znaci ??
<Mmike> jelly, a kaj je sa kapital networkom?
<jelly> znaci da ce Osjecka TV biti zacrnjena u to vrijeme
<Mmike> Kako molim!?
<Mmike> aha, cek... to samo za iptv?
<jelly> da
 * Mmike phews :)
 * jelly nema terrestrial
<obruT> Mmike: odma u ducan i kupuj maxtv :)
<jelly> morao bih spajati antenu i kupit tv
<SilverSpace> nek si hebu mater ni nogomet hr vise ne mozes gledati
<jelly> to ti je slobodno trziste
<SilverSpace> kapitalisticko smeche
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> imam nettv
<Mmike> imam vipstand
<Mmike> dost mi to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti nettv radi sad
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jelly> b
<ivoks> pgina, koja ima clear text prijenos podataka izmedju klijenta i servera je OK
<ivoks> ali captivni portal na kojeg je klijent spojen preko SSL-a i koji ima SSL vezu prema radius serveru - nije OK
<ivoks> prvi je siguran, drugi nije
<ivoks> tako kaze eduroam
<ivoks> idem po jos jedno pivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ja vidim zasto nisi iso na bike :)
<jelly> vidiš da se propio od muke
<ivoks> ma...
<jelly> bolje da ne znaš kakva je procedura i API bio za LNP bazu
<jelly> (local number portability)
<ivoks> 'ne radi nam server'
<ivoks> 'sto ne radi'
<ivoks> 'kad odem na vetis.asoo.hr, dobijem 'It Works!''
<ivoks> 'ali vetis.asso.hr nije nas vasem serveru, to je neka stranica'
<ivoks> 'ali ne radi server'
<ivoks> i sad ti objasni
<ivoks> i najbolje od svega
<ivoks> 'je, to je nas server, prva tri broj ip adrese su ista'
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ssl-konacno-razbijen/111128.aspx
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> TLS 1.0
<ivoks> bar ce se sad prije implementirati tls 1.1 i 1.2 :)
<jelly> staro!
<jelly> ivoks: prva tri velis
<ivoks> prva tri?
<ivoks> znam da firefox i chrome ne podrzavaju 1.1 i 1.2 :)
<jelly> prva tri broja u adresi
<jelly> 192, 168, 1 i četvrti dopunski
<SilverSpace> loto
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> da, lik, svasta
<ivoks> nekoliko brojeva je isto, pa je sigurno rijec o istom racunalu
<ivoks> a on profesor
<ivoks> informatike
<ivoks> Radimir Čačić zaista nema sreće za upravljačem, bilo da vozi automobil ili plovi jahtom.
<ivoks> heh...
<ivoks> Horvatincic je ubojica, ali Cacic nema srece :D
<ivoks> Nakon što je u siječnju 2010. godine skrivio prometnu nesreću u kojoj su poginule dvije osobe, zbog čega mu se sudi u Mađarskoj, i nakon što je prije desetak dana sudjelovao u lakšoj prometnoj nesreći u centru Zagreba, protiv prvoga čovjeka HNS-a optužni prijedlog podigla je i Lučka kapetanija Split zbog havarije njegove jahte Skitnica koja se dogodila potkraj srpnja ove godine u uvali Nečujam na otoku Šolti.
<ivoks> jahta registrirana za komercijalne svrhe :D
<ivoks> zasto je to uopce moguce? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, glupo pitanje
<MmikeDOMA> pokrenem gnometerminal i pise mi u title baru "mario@buntor"
<MmikeDOMA> odem na ubuntu-hr (sa sshjem), i gore mi se promijeni u mmike@ubuntu-hr
<MmikeDOMA> di to namjestam?
<MmikeDOMA> tj, koja env varijabla se promijeni da gnome term to skuzi?
<ivoks> to nije varijabla koliko ja znam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u profilu ima za to namjestanje
<ivoks> al cini se da cita PS1
<SilverSpace> meni non stop pise Terminal
<ivoks> nda.. ako promijenim PS1
<ivoks> onda u naslovu pise samo Terminal
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj ti to smeta
<SilverSpace> kaj gore pise
<SilverSpace> ustvari kaj bi ti htio da ti pise
<ajhi> interesantno
<ajhi> to sam se i ja pitao
<ajhi> uglavnom, po defaultu je inicijalni title "Terminal", to pise u profilu od gnome-terminala
<ajhi> e sad
<ajhi> kad se ssh-am na neki stroj
<ajhi> on postavi nesto tipa "ajhi@neki-stroj:~"
<ajhi> kad se odlogiram, to ostane
<Mmike> ajhi, meni ne, vrati mi se nazsad
<Mmike> al imam tu neku redhat kistru na koju kad odem, onda mi se to ne promijeni
<SilverSpace> da i meni isto na jedan se server promjeni 
<SilverSpace> a na drugom ne
<Mmike> i kad s te kistre odem opet na neki treci stroj di mi to radi - promijeni mi se
<ajhi> e sad
<SilverSpace> moguce da se turadi o PS1
<Mmike> jok
<ajhi> e ovak
<Mmike> ps1 kad namjestim, nis se ne desi
<ajhi> npr, sad sam postavio u .bashrc sljedece:
<ivoks> stavi 'export PS1="\u#\h: "' u .bashrc
<Mmike> tj, promijeni mi se prompt :)
<ajhi> export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<Mmike> PROMPT_COMMAND je naredba koju ce bash izvrsiti svaki put kad
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek
<ajhi> to onda uvijek ostavi gore u title-u user@host: ~current_dir
<SilverSpace> http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2011/05/bash-prompt-five-examples-set-your-own-1081.html
<SilverSpace> neloshe
<SilverSpace> export PS1="\n╔═ \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;0m\]\@ \n╚═══ \[\033[01;36m\]\w\[\033[01;34m\]->\[\033[00m\] "
<Mmike> ;)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kako u ps1 staviti 24h vrijeme
<SilverSpace> skuzio
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-9.png
<SilverSpace> http://linuxaria.com/article/tmux-the-terminal-multiplexer?lang=en
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> screen novi
<Mmike> super je!
<Mmike> jedino sto mu je defaultni ctrl-b binding za pumpek
<ajhi> za kaj!?
<Mmike> pumpek!
<ajhi> kaj je to
<Mmike> pumpek ti je pimpek, krvgavi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam znao za tmux
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ti si pejsto link :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da malo prije to pronasao
<SilverSpace> uvijek se iznenadim kaj sve moze wget
<jelly> geturl
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdNpFoWrBDQ
<ivoks> HAHAHAHAHA!
<SilverSpace> hebote film
<ivoks> predobar!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXPxP9pPpiw
<ivoks> to je kriva verzija
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<obruT> pih, redneki a nema bendza
<SilverSpace> Chuck Norris﻿ can cross it..........
<SilverSpace> jel pao satelit UARS
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> sutra ce
<Mmike> nece past an nas
<Mmike> u atlantik negdje ce se skroat, cini se
<SilverSpace> kinezi su svoje raznjeli u svemiru i sad imaju problem sto milijuni sitnih komada leti po svemiru brzinom od 30000-40000 km na sat
<SilverSpace> i to su zabranili vise se ne smiju demolirati explozivom
<ivoks> Thu, 22 Sep 2011 11:44:51 GMT
<ivoks> As of 7 a.m. EDT Sept. 22, 2011, the orbit of UARS was 115 mi by 120 mi (185 km by 195 km). Re-entry is expected sometime during the afternoon of Sept. 23, Eastern Daylight Time. The satellite will not be passing over North America during that time period. It is still too early to predict the time and location of re-entry with any more certainty, but predictions will become more refined in the next 24 to 36 hours.
<Mmike> kaj ti je 40k km/h :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iako, tak sitni komadi izgore u atmosferi
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> malo prije je bio nad afrikom
<Mmike> sad vec pici nad australijom
<ivoks> izgore u atmosferi
<ivoks> ali... ne mozes vise nista poslati gore a da ga ne pogodi neka matica
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> to je problem 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: komada otpada koji kruže u orbiti brzinom od gotovo 30 tisuća kilometara na sat
<SilverSpace> Američka mreža za praćenje svemirskog otpada u prosincu 2006. imala je katalogiziranih 9949 opasnih objekata u orbiti, a u srpnju 2011. popisano je 16,094 objekata.
<SilverSpace> Mreža prati objekte koji su veći od deset centimetara u promjeru.
<SilverSpace> ima jos jedan koji bi trebao pasti krajem 2011
<SilverSpace> samo taj ne bi trebao pasti na zemlju vec ce izgorjeti u atmosferi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Samsung više nije Appleov omiljeni dobavljač dijelova
<jelly> does anyone care
 * obruT napravio clean svih projekata u eclipsetu... ima da se srusi ne samo stroj, ima da padnu svi serveri u blizoj okolici zagreba
<ivoks> HEP ce kolabirati
<Mmike> nadam se da nece
<ivoks> Zakonom želimo proglasiti ništavima akte pravosudnih tijela bivše JNA i bivše države.
<ivoks> to je opasno
<ivoks> postoje i medjunarodni pravni akti
<ivoks> rehat prelazi milijardu dolara dobiti
<ivoks> nelose
<ivoks> cestitke
<jelly> pazi, dobiti, ne prihoda
<jelly> vrlo fino
<jelly> ivoks: ma jok, nije dobit vec prihod
<jelly> revenue = prihod vele mi tu
<ivoks> da, krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> bas sam blesam, nisam ni mislio na dobit
<ivoks> previse radim
<jelly> sto opet nije lose ali nije neka turbo vijest
<ivoks> trebam pauzu
<jelly> daj si jednu pivu mazni
<ivoks> nije turbo vijest, ali je dobra vijest
<ivoks> pa pijem, kaj je najgore
<jelly> uf, ne znam kaj da velim onda
<jelly> strusi jednog viskaca u pivu
<ivoks> ne, dosta
<ivoks> moram se naspavati
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> pa di sad spavat :)
<Mmike> desi, bhogner!
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebes tebe srusio si mi internet :)
<obruT> eto :) al resolvali su se svi dependenceovi tak da bi sad sve trebalo radit ok :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj metronet ovih par dana serucka
<SilverSpace> nigdje nis ne mogu saznati koji im je k
<obruT> frenda je jucer zvala korisnicka podrska i rekli mu da se nesto potrgalo, da ne znaju tocno sto i koliko ce trajat :)
<obruT> sigurno ovi moji opet rezu kablove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MISTERIJ nestalih putnika: Čak 164 osobe u zadnjih 16 godina iščeznule su nakon luksuznih krstarenja
<SilverSpace> opasno ici na krstarenje
<obruT> napili se i pali u more, ne znam sto je tu misticno
<jelly> nakon ili za-vrijeme?
<SilverSpace> ljudi idu na zadnje putovanje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, predji na amis
<Mmike> fakat su kul
<obruT> jel moras pustit bradu prije prelaska ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema ih ovdje kod mene u mojoj vukojebini
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace sam ja zadovoljan sa metronetom 
<SilverSpace> znam da se dogadaju sranja 
<hbogner> jel neko zna di kupit doljnji dio stolca, znaci potrgali se kotacici/mehanizam za dizanje/spustanje???
<SilverSpace> hbogner: imam ti ja jedan doljni dio ispravan
<SilverSpace> naslon fali
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja imam 1 ok i 3 sa potrganim "podvozjem", to na faksu u zboru
<SilverSpace> tesko da ces naci dijelove kotacice jos da ali drugo ne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto je to opasno 
<SilverSpace> opasno je da druga drzava sudi na teritoriji druge drzave
<ivoks> teritoriji? :)
<ivoks> teritorij je muskog roda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> opasno je odbaciti sve zakonske akte bivse drzave
<ivoks> to nema veze s ovim sto sad srbija radi
<ivoks> uostalom, to je komplicirano pitanje
<ivoks> mi smo sljednica sfrj, izmedju ostalih, i vezu nas neki ugovorni, pravni akti
<ivoks> neki cak idu i nama na ruku
<ivoks> odbacivanjem istih nasli bi se u jako gadnim problemima
<jelly> npr. http://www.istrapedia.hr/hrv/425/osimski-sporazumi/istra-a-z/
<ivoks> tako je
<SilverSpace> ma to ce se jos sve vuci desetljecima
<ivoks> mi ne mozemo negirati nadleznost sudova drzava sljednica SFRJ nad teritorijem koji je bio u sastavu SFRJ, za vrijeme zivota SFRJ
<ivoks> znaci, ako je neko kazneno djelo pocinjeno na teritoriju SFRJ, za vrijeme zivota SFRJ, sudovi danasnjih novih drzava imaju pravo ih procesuirati
<jelly> ali postoje izuzeci... it's complicated
<jelly> hoces li Srbiji izruciti nekoga tko je stajaznam napravio nacionalisticki ispad 1988 u Subotici
<ivoks> a ti na sudu uvijek mozes dokazati svoju nevinost
<ivoks> dobro pitanje jelly 
<jelly> ko ih jebe, takve stvari se saniraju diplomatskim dogovorima umjesto da se ide po mutavom slovu zakona
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> al mislim da imam odgovor na tvoje pitanje
<ivoks> mozes tuziti nekoga samo po zakonima koji danas vrijede
<SilverSpace> kad ni u jednoj drzavi ne znas ko pije tko placa
<ivoks> ako je u jugi bilo kaznjivo pjevati ustani bane, a danas nije
<ivoks> ne mozes nekoga procesuirati za pjevanje 1988
<ivoks> jer to danas nije kaznjivo
<jelly> dakle neki zakoni su definitivno jednostrano dokinuti
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> a neki su doneseni :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogubljenje-troya-davisa-potreslo-je-svijet-u-ime-americke-pravde-ubijen-je-vjerojatno-nevin-covjek/573181.aspx
<SilverSpace> evo ti na amera
<SilverSpace> ubise covjeka :)
<jelly> hoce to oni
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da bi slovenci rado raskinuli osimski sporazum :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali "Troy Davis je bio:1.) član bande2.) nekoliko sati prije ubojstva policajca, Troy Davis je ubio još jednu osobu što mu je dokazano3.) nakon što je ubio tu osobu, identično oružje je korišteno prilikom ubojstva policajca4.) policajcac je ubijen nakon što je pokušao pomoći beskućniku kojeg je cipelarilo devetero crnaca5.) nakon što su oba ubojstva počinjena, Troy Davis je odjurio doma, pokupio stvari i šmugnuo u Atlantu"
<jelly> pa ti vidi jel ga šteta, čak i kao nije baš on ukokao policjaca
<jelly> modulo tipografske greške
<ivoks> sve to stoji jelly 
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> za ubojstvo prve osobe ne bio bio pogubljen
<ivoks> pogubili su ga za ubojstvo policajca
<SilverSpace> lol http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/objektiv-kamere-pao-na-kucu-i-probio-krov.html
<jelly> ne bi, al jebemu mater
<ivoks> svejedno, da ga nije ubio, barem bi rekao tko je
<SilverSpace> jelly: da znam da prica ima dvije strane 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> transmision je drek
<Mmike> kak' se veli 'kako bilo' na engleskom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni do neki dan ok radio
<ivoks> ne treba ni zaboraviti da su inkriminirajuci dokazi odbaceni na sudu jer su prikuljeni bez naloga
<ivoks> kada ja nalog nabavljen, isti predmeti su nestali :)
<ivoks> e sad... ne tvrdim nista...
<ivoks> uostalom, nije moja stvar
<jelly> mmm... whichever way you want it?
<ivoks> nevini ljudi ginu svaki dan
<SilverSpace> ma crnjo je 100% kriv samo je pitanje koliko 
<ivoks> Mmike: whatever
<jelly> RASIZAM
<ivoks> ovisi o kontekstu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebiga sad jel crn
<jelly> nije crnjo 100% kriv, nego je lik 100% kriv
<ivoks> idem pod tus, pod brtivu, pa na bicikl
<ivoks> britvu cka
<ivoks> cak
<ivoks> majk!!! ti!!@ i tipkovnici
<jelly> biciklu pod tuš pa britvom
<SilverSpace> cek ti prije ides pod tus 
<SilverSpace> naopakii covjece
<SilverSpace> steka mii ii svaki put dva ii
<SilverSpace> opali 
<SilverSpace> skoro svakii put
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<Mmike> Ante, procurilo konacno? :)
<jelly> tiispuko
<SilverSpace> moguce
<SilverSpace> i ove balavice isto http://www.jutarnji.hr/nastavak-drame--nasilne-tinejdzerice-ponovno-pokusale-napasti-istu-kolegicu/975813/
<ivoks> a?
<ivoks> cuj ti facebook
<ivoks> kaze da mi treba flash
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ok, nisam jedini puko:
<ivoks>  Mislim da eć davati sve od sebe, a Tottenha će od toga profitirati
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pbenannnhhgfhhijhlpgfbjagebjeeel
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Sep 22 19:54:18 titan kernel: [43576.038910] kernel hacking is easy
<ivoks> ode HP u vrazju strinu
<ivoks> dolazi novi CEO
<ivoks> ode sve u pm
<ivoks> samo ce init i jamming adventures prezivjeti :D
<jelly-home> HP je otisao vec prije
<jelly-home> jos su im serveri ostali
<ivoks> ma znam
<ivoks> ali CEO kojeg uzimaju nikad nije radio u proizvodnoj tvrtki
<ivoks> uvijek u uslugama
<jelly-home> zapitaj se jel moze bit gori
<ivoks> je li to nagovjestaj da HP u potpunosti odustaje od hardvera
<jelly-home> od Carle i oivog zadnjeg
<chaky> nasao sam se i ja tu http://winter-is-coming.net/2011/09/day-60-tyrion-and-bronn-on-set/
<ivoks> govorimo o zeni koja je kupila skype, ali ne i patente koji dodju s njim :)
<chaky> Tyrion i Bronn u Gil's-a kao da su u kakvoj krcmi u Kraljevu grudobranu :)
<jelly-home> idem gledati My Little Pony - Friendship is Magic da ne poludim
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> chaky: nemamo pojma o cem pricas
<chaky> ivoks: nije vazno, ja to sam sa sobom
<chaky> hint, vidi link
<ivoks> vidio sam link
<ivoks> snima se film
<ivoks> ni prvi ni zadnji
<chaky> serija, trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ixEWrTLiZg
<ivoks> opet, ni prvi ni zadnji
<chaky> istina
<ivoks> ok, diablo je vani
<ivoks> update! :D
<SilverSpace> pljuga
<Mmike> diablo?
<SilverSpace> trailer
<SilverSpace> od chaky 
<Mmike> jel' gledate Sons of Anarchy?
<ivoks> 'ja mislim da je to charlie brown. da je to pas'
<ivoks> :D :D :D
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-23
<Neuromanc> Znanstvenici u u CERN-u otkrili su kako se čestice neutrino gibaju brže od svjetlosti i time u pitanje doveli jedno od osnovnih zakona fizike. Eksperimenti koji su doveli do ovog otkrića trajali su tri godine, a konkretno je izračunato da se neutrina gibaju 60 nanosekundi brže od svjetlosti
<Neuromanc> koliko glup trebas biti da bi mogao raditi kao novinar?
<ivoks> potres
<ivoks> il nesto
<ivoks> al kuca se zatresla
<ivoks> murter
<ivoks> kakvo je to ime Mirko Bor
<ivoks> dakle, Bor nije prezime, vec dio imena
<Neuromanc> staroslavensko;)
<ivoks> al sta ce onda ovaj mirko ispred?
<Mmike> Da bude u trendu :)
<ivoks> je, Mirko je bas trendy
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> Neuromanc: ijao novinara ;)
<igustin> Neuromanc: to mi je u rangu onog 'Nova tehnika "cutting-edge"'
<igustin> Neuromanc: http://is.gd/6PuMQW
 * Mmike bi veci monitor
<ivoks> sta ce ti veci
<ivoks> danas svi monitori imaju sugavu 19:9 rezoluciju
<ivoks> i koliko god veliki bili, uvijek im je to max. rezolucija
<ivoks> 16:9 naravno
<ivoks> joj, trebam kavu
<igustin> da, ni ja ne volim 16:9, a 4:3 gotovo više nisu dobavljivi
<ivoks> ja sam se opet krivo izrazio
<ivoks> meni je 16:9 ok, dapace, bolje od 4:3
<ivoks> ali problem je sto monitori dosegnu hdtv rezoluciju i onda ne idu dalje...
<ivoks> 1900x1080? :)
<ivoks> il koja vec
<jelly-home> pa dobro, neki su 1920x1200
<igustin> mah, monitor je meni primarno za za rad, a ne za gledanje TV-a ili filmova što mi se jedino čini pogodnim imati 16:9
<ivoks> vise terminala stane jedan do drugoga u 16:9, nego li u 4:3
<ivoks> jer terminal nije 4:3
<ivoks> da je, bio bi 80x60, a ne 80x25
<ivoks> 4:3 je oduvijek bio glupost :)
<jelly-home> mozda ti koristis terminal font sa istim xy, ja ne
<jelly-home> 4:3 je 80x30 znakova
<jelly-home> 16:10 je 80x25
 * Mmike ima 1680x1050, 22"
<Mmike> sto je u biti 21.5"
<Mmike> htio bih 1920x1200 (ili koju vec), i da je bar 24"
<jelly-home> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=ZR24w (S-IPS matrica)
<igustin> glupost ili ne, meni je ugodniji za rad
<igustin> ako mi treba veća površina radije dodam još jedan i proširim desktop
<ivoks> inace, 16:9 nema veze s filmovima
<ivoks> vec s vidnim poljem covjeka
<ivoks> sa vidnim? s vidnim?
<ivoks> sa vidnim, jel? :)
<jelly-home> ma, vidno polje nema veze s fokusom
<ivoks> nema, ali i fokus ti je siri nego visi
<jelly-home> nije problem izgovoriti s vidnim
<jelly-home> ali je prije 4:3 nego 16:9
<ivoks> jer su ti oci jedno kraj drugog, a ne jedno iznad drugog
<igustin> "s vidim"
<ivoks> moguce, sa ide ispred z, ž, s i š
<ivoks> koliko se sjecam :)
<jelly-home> nemrem držati terminal ili eclipse u 16:9 preko cijelog ekrana i pratiti cijeli sadržaj
<igustin> znam za vidno polje i kužim to, ali očito ~25 godina rada ispred 4:3 daje prednost :-/
<jelly-home> niti irc mi nije raširen po horizontali nego samo po vertikali
<jelly-home> isto je sa browserima
<igustin> jelly-home: upravo to - meni je aplikacija u full screenu na 16:9 preširoka, a stalni resize i move dojadi
<jelly-home> jedino gdje mi je cila horizonatla korisna su neke Å¡ugave excelice i web aplikacije sa tablicama
<jelly-home> al pazi, da je monitor _još širi_, recimo 22:9, onda bi bez problema držao dvije aplikacije pola-pola ;-)
<jelly-home> tu onda ide ona priča sa 2 ili više monitora
<jelly-home> i IPS matricom koja ne izgleda jadno kad ju pivotiraš
<ivoks>  /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT
<ivoks> i bok
<igustin> da, slažem se (konačno netko) ;)
<ivoks> da je monitor jos veci, ne bi bio monitor
<ivoks> nego radni ekran :)
<ivoks> pojam monitora je da mozes nesto monitorirati
<ivoks> pratiti
<ivoks> ako je 30:9, onda ne mozes pratiti, vec moras micati glavu
<ivoks> ili barem oci
<jelly-home> već na 16:9 moram micat oči
<ivoks> ma moras i na 4:#
<ivoks> 4:3
<ivoks> ali ne toliko
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak nemres? (drzati term/ecplipse preko cijelog ekrana)
<jelly-home> nije korisno
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da je kinezima drazi 4:3
<ivoks> japanci bi bili odusevljeni 9:16
<jelly-home> dok pređem očima na drugi kraj izgubim se
<Mmike> meni je to bas korisno
<ivoks> al mi pisemo po horizontali
<Mmike> pa da, al' ima smjesta za sve one djidje eklipsave sa strane
<jelly-home> ma to je sve floating
<Mmike> zato i bih 1920x1200, jer imam 200 pixela u visinu
<Mmike> tj 150
<Mmike> vise nego sad
<Neuromanc> ja taskbar stavim na stranu
<Neuromanc> da mi ostane malo vise visine
<Mmike> plus, veci je monitor, pa mogu biti dalje od njega
<jelly-home> eno ti 24" HP gore pa vidi
<Neuromanc> sirinu nadoknadim monitorima
<Neuromanc> imam lap s dodatnim monitorom, i jos cu dodati treci ekran na lijevu stranu
<ivoks> Via files suit against Apple for patent infringement
<ivoks> Neuromanc: a zasto ih ne slazes jedan iznad drugoga? :)
<jelly-home> jer nema dobro postolje za monitor
<jelly-home> i jer mu ne treba 8:3 nego 4:3
<ivoks> zato jer je prirodnije pogledati sa strane
<ivoks> nego ispod ili iznad
<ivoks> lakse je
<jelly-home> da, kad _mijenjaš_ fokus
<Mmike> pa, neznam bas
<Mmike> dal' je lakse sa strane
<Mmike> 24" mi stane u vidno polje
<Mmike> da imam 30" (k'o sto ima frend debil)
<ivoks> Mmike: je, oci ti pokrivaju vecu povrsinu s krajnje lijeve do krajnje desne tocke
<Mmike> onda bi to bio problem
<ivoks> imaju veci hod
<Mmike> taj monitor trebas drzati 2 i pol metra od ociju da mozes raditi na njemu
<ivoks> pa drugi je problem ako si nabijes glavu na monitor
<jelly-home> Mmike: uzmeš 30" i staviš ga metar i pol dalje, da pokriva isti vidni kut
<ivoks> da imas 4:3 monitor od 30", morao bi ga staviti dalje nego onaj od 16:9
<ivoks> to je poanta
<jelly-home> bonus: mijenjaš fokusnu udaljenost i manje umaraš oči
<jelly-home> a/fokusnu/žarišnu/
<jelly-home> s/a/s/ $%@#%
<ivoks> sve je to sranje, treba vise ici u prirodu
<Mmike> jelly, nemam tolko mjesta :)
<Mmike> ivoks, now you're talking
<ivoks> otisao sam biciklirati jutros, ne puno, 40ak minuta
<Mmike> LSD, i u prirodu! I da vidis bistrine boja ,fokusa i HD matrica :)
<Mmike> jutros, kad jutros? 
<ivoks> oko 7
<Mmike> Kaj te satralo sinoc, pa si u 21 vec u krevetu bio? :)
<ivoks> ne, sinoc nisam imao sastanke do dugo u noc, pa sam mogao normalno ici spavati
<Mmike> ajme meni
<Mmike> curka kojoj sam se upucavao pred 3-4 godine ima rodjendan za par dana i imati ce - 19 godina
<Mmike> srce im spaljeno nasminkano, ja bih zakonom zabranio da se cure kindjure dok ne navrse 18!
<ivoks> ili ti trebas bolje naocale? :)
<jelly-home> Mmike stari pervert
<Mmike> ok, bio sam ocajan malcice tih dana, al' svejedno....
<Mmike> mislim, ok i to sto moja curka izgleda k'o da joj je 26 sad
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> fuf :)
<Mmike> lijepo je sto je to sve iza mene :) jos malo, pa ce penzija ,unuci, eh heh, zivot je lijep
<Mmike> samo da kuna ne ode skroz kvragu, i da vidis
<Mmike> btw, dizem jucer paru s bankomata
<Mmike> a novcanice svjeze, mirisne, netom otpakirane
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELXNOPoCVgg
<Mmike> LOL LOL :)
<Mmike> "We are the firing squad, sir!" - "My heart bleeds for you!" - "We aim to please, sir!" :)))))))))))
<ivoks> zgodna nova mogucnost u ubuntuu 11.10
<Mmike> 3d unity? :)
<ivoks> jest da je uvijek bilo moguce, ali je bilo malo i pain
<Mmike> jelly, a ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65SjqV1tJLk&feature=related
<Mmike> bleh, morao bih ovaj stroj na 10.10 staviti prvo
<ivoks> s jednim klikom syncas instalirane aplikacije na stroju
<Mmike> erm, 11.04 
<Mmike> ivoks,  kaj to znaci, syncas? s cime?
<ivoks> reinstaliras stroj, pokrenes software centre i klik, sve se reinstalira
<ivoks> popis instaliranih aplikacija ide na servis koji se vrti unutar ubuntu one (pretpostavljam)
<jelly-home> i kak znaju da je to isti stroj ak si ga reinstalirao
<ivoks> pa nece se automatski po aplicirati
<ivoks> osnovna namijena je synkronizacija instaliranih aplikacija preko vise racunala
<jelly-home> ah, consumer stuff
<ivoks> ali meni se vise svidja opcija reinstalacije svih programa u slucaju reinstalacije sustava
<ivoks> da, consumer
<jelly-home> 'bes to
<Mmike> pa 
<ivoks> AdSense display ads will now feature the +1 button
<jelly-home> ja namjerno nemam iste aplikacije na desktopu i netbooku, koji ce mi kufer svo to smece na netbooku
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> nemres tak, jelly :)
<Mmike> guba je fora to ako moras, recimo, reinstalirati cijeli stroj
<Mmike> iz bilo kojeg razloga
<jelly-home> za koju godinu ce napraviti nesto korisno od toga valjda
<Mmike> recimo, prelazis sa 32bita na 64bita
<Mmike> iako, meni korisniije dpkg -l > nekud, pa apt-get install `cat nekud`
<jelly-home> pa da, ako koristis ubuntu nije cudno da moras reinstalirati cijeli stroj
<Mmike> dpkg -get/-set selections
<Mmike> jelly-home, jedini put kad sam ja reinstalirao cijeli stroj je kad sam prelazio sa 32bita na 64bita
<ivoks> jelly-home: kupio si novi laptop?
<Mmike> i na desktopu i na laptopu
 * jelly-home ceka multiarch
<ivoks> novi disk, itd
<ivoks> multiarch je omogucen u 11.10
<ivoks> ne znam je li bio i prije
<Mmike> novi laptop kad sam dobio - samo sam prekopirao cijeli disk sa starog na novi
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, netbook
<jelly-home> stari
<Mmike> i drkao se sa grafickom kratko jer je stari imao ati a novi nvidiju
<ivoks> Servers too busy... Try again later...
<ivoks> http://www.n2yo.com/
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i mene zanima :)
<ivoks> znas sto mene zanima
<ivoks> zasto ljudi misle da nije moguce putovati brze od svjetlosti
<ivoks> ili cak da bi to znacilo putovanje kroz vrijeme
<ivoks> ako od tocke A do tocke B ima X kilometara
<ivoks> za svjetlosti treba 2 sekunde da dodje od A do B
<ivoks> s/za/i/
<dodobas> mene zanima zasto su ljidi mislili da se sunce okrece oko zemlje
<ivoks> ako tebi treba 1 sekunda, onda si samo dosao brze od svjetlosti
<ivoks> ali svejedno je prosla 1 sekunda
<ivoks> nisi isao u proslost
<ivoks> ili buducnost
<jelly-home> So, how can I violate causality with FTL travel? http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=51782 
<ivoks> ovo je argument 'I assure you, such a reference frame does exist.'? :)
<jelly-home> ne, to je kratica da se ne bi crtali grafovi koje su svi vidjeli
<ivoks> ali nema smisla
<ivoks> prvi post govori kako su alieni vec ispucali zraku
<ivoks> dakle, to se desilo
<ivoks> ali zraci treba 10 mintua da dodje do zemlje
<ivoks> a ovaj, kako je brzi od svjetlosti, dolazi do zemlje i vadi zrcalo
<ivoks> dakle, zraka je vec na putu
<jelly-home> nije, like koji je putovao tamo u svom je dobio obavijest prije nego je alien opce pucao :-)
<ivoks> od koga?
<ivoks> od ovoga koji je vidio zraku?
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> pa ovaj nije znao da ce zraka biti ispaljena
<ivoks> decki su pobrkali neke stvari
<ivoks> alien i prvi lik su na istom mjestu
<ivoks> alien ispuca zraku brzinom svjetlosti
<ivoks> kako je alien jako daleko, zraci treba 10 minuta da dodje do zemlje
<ivoks> ok?
<ivoks> ovaj lik moze putovati brze od svjetlosti i sad putuje paralelno sa zrakom, prestize ju i dolazi do zemlje prije zrake
<ivoks> vadi zrcalo i preusmjerava zraku
 * jelly-home bjezi na posao, daleko od rasprave o relativnosti
<ivoks> ne, nema smisla
<ivoks> You have a friend traveling at a speed and direction where he would perceive your receipt of that message to happen before the aliens fired.
<ivoks> al to ne znaci da se to vec nije desilo
<ivoks> on to nije vidio, ali to se vec desilo
<jelly-home> ne, njemu se to jos nije desilo
<ivoks>  Your friend happens to be in a position to reach the aliens and blow them up really quickly.
<ivoks> ovdje je cijela greska pretpostavke
<ivoks> ne, njemu se to desilo, samo on to jos nije *vidio*
<ivoks> isto kao i munja i grom
<ivoks> znas da ce zagrmiti, ali ne mozes nista napraviti po tom pitanju
<jelly-home> nije se desilo
<ivoks> desilo se, alieni su ispalili zraku
<jelly-home> jer nije u istom frejmu
<ivoks> ovaj je prvi je nazvao frenda brze od svjetlosti
<ivoks> i rekao mu sto se desilo
<ivoks> ovaj drugi to samo jos nije vidio
<ivoks> sto znaci da mora biti jos dalje od zemlje
<ivoks> i sad ide prema alienima da ih unisti
<jelly-home> za ovog drugog vremenske koordinate nisu iste
<ivoks> znaci, frontalno se sudara za zrakom i unistava aliene nakon sto je zraka ispaljena
<jelly-home> jer putuje relativistickom brzinom
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> ma kakva relativisticka brzina?
<ivoks> gluposti
<ivoks> brzina svjetolosti je samo brzina koju ljudsko oko primjecuje
<jelly-home> dakle ako imas ansibl, ti mu mozes javiti o necemu sto se njemu jos nije desilo
<ivoks> nema veze sa vremenom, ona ne odredjuje vrijeme
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ti mu javljas da se tebi nesto vec desilo
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> ali se njemu jos nije desilo
<jelly-home> See Introduction to special relativity[1] for an explanation of how and why the plane of simultaneity varies from one person to another.
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_special_relativity
<ivoks> joj
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativity_of_simultaneity
<ivoks> teorije koje se baziraju na necemu cime covjek pojednostavljuje fizikalne zakone
<ivoks> koordinatni sustav nije istina
<ivoks> on je samo jednostavni nacin da se nesto shvati
<ivoks> In physics, the relativity of simultaneity is the concept that simultaneity–whether two events occur at the same time–is not absolute, but depends on the observer's reference frame
<ivoks> BULLSHIT!
<ivoks> to sto netko necega jos nije svjestan ne znaci da se nesto nije desilo
<ivoks> pa svaki dan gledamo dokaze kako je to sve bullshit
<ivoks> gledamo zvijezde koje vise ne postoje
<ivoks> i sta mozemo napraviti?
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> ako idemo prema njima, ako ispalimo zraku brzu od svjetlosti
<ivoks> onda ce tamo samo doci prije nego li mi vidimo da je onda dosla
<ivoks> ona
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Einstein_train_relativity_of_simultaneity.png
<ivoks> sta ovo dokazuje? ne dokazuje da 'trenutno' relativno, vec da je psjecaj trenutnog relativan
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> cijeli dokaz pocinje s necim sto se desilo u istom trenutku
<ivoks> dakle, bazira se na tome da 'trenutno' nije relativno
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> koordinatni sustav nije istina
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> kaj ti pricas? :)
<Mmike> viski od zaranka?
<Mmike> iako, nije ti opce to losa ideja :)
<ivoks> samo hocu reci da je teorija relativnosti teorija o ljudskom zapazanju, ne fizici
<ivoks> npr., slijepi covjek ce se uplasiti kombinacije munje i groma tek kada zagrmi
<ivoks> onaj koji vidi ce se uplasiti kada bljesne munja
<ivoks> a onaj tko ne vidi i ne cuje, nece se uopce uplasiti i za njega, to se nije ni desilo
<ivoks> ali, desilo se
<ivoks> samo ovaj zadnji toga nije svjestan
<ivoks> Mmike: pa si sad povuci paralelu... koordinatni sustav. slijepi covjek ce 0 staviti u trenutku kada je zagrmilo
<ivoks> Mmike: i onda ce se pitati koji kuraac su ljudi vristali 10 sekundi prije
<ivoks> i misliti ce da su putovali kroz vrijeme
<ivoks> isto je i sa svjetlom... mi stavljamo 0 u trenutku kada smo nesto vidjeli, ne kada se to desilo
<ivoks> i sad brijemo da ako putujemo brze od svjetla, da cemo doci prije nego se nesto desilo
<ivoks> e, pa, necemo :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> odakle ti ta brija da ako putujes brze od svjetla - putujes kroz vrijeme?
<ivoks> pa ja se pitam odakle drugima ta brija :)
<Mmike> pa di si vidio da drugi tako briju :)
<ivoks> http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=51782
<Mmike> bwah, xkcd
<Mmike> diletacija prostor vremena se desava kad putujes brzinama koje su blizu brzini svjetlosti
<Mmike> al', tebi, ne okolini
<Mmike> u teoriji, dakako
<Mmike> tesko isprobati u praksi :)
<Mmike> al ,ovo 'koordinatni sustav nije istina', to mi nejasno
<Mmike> to k'o da kazes 2+2 = 4 nije istina
<Mmike> mislim, nije, ako ti u svojoj glavi imas da je 4, kao znak, u biti zapis za broj dvajstosam
<Mmike> onda fakat nije istina :)
<ivoks> pa i nije, to su se ljudi tako dogovorili :)
<ivoks> salim se.
<Mmike> pa e :)
<ivoks> hocu reci da je koordinatni sustav u tim dokazima neistin
<ivoks> t
<Mmike> cijela matematika je stvar dogovora
<Mmike> tj, pardon
<Mmike> ne matematika
<ivoks> jer se odnosi na vrijeme onoga koji zapaza
<Mmike> nego notacija 
<Mmike> btw, ako nekoga zanima zasto nas nubiru i ini NECE ubiti: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.astrobobo.net%2F%3Fp%3D389&h=MAQCOk9VEAQBNmupPUHxojd_jt55ssfSsYk63WGjAFHuOfw
<Mmike> fakin kurac
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> http://www.astrobobo.net/?p=389
<ivoks> ubit ce nas neki vlastiti satelit
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> to samo ako odes gore pa te pokosi smetje
<Mmike> ok, klijenti su debili
<Mmike> mahom
<Mmike> ne svi, al' vecina
<Mmike> al' ok, razumljivo je
<Mmike> al' sad je javlja lik iz Level3 i kaze 'it is not working, please look into it'
<Mmike> kaj ne radi? di ne radi? kako ne radi? sto si napravio da skuzis da ne radi?
<Mmike> BILO STO, jebote Level3
<jelly-home> nije on kriv, nego firma koja ga je stavila na to mjesto i nije obucila da daje korisne informacije
<jelly-home> lik koji je nesto znao je otisao na bolje radno mjesto
<jelly-home> i ti sad radis s ljudima koji se rotiraju toliko brzo da odu taman kad postanu kompetentni
<jelly-home> zato svi izgledaju kao debili
<ivoks> level3?!
<ivoks> nama level3 mora sve rijesiti
<ivoks> nama eventualno dolaze kernel bugovi :)
<Mmike> level3 su idijoti, bar ovaj CDN dio s kojima ja komuniciram
<Mmike> proso satelit novi zeland
<ivoks> di to pratis?
<Mmike> na onom linku koji si poslao gore
<Mmike> bio uporan i pustilo me
<Mmike> ivoks, ti trosis k9 mail na androhadu?
<Mmike> jelly, poardon, ovo: http://www.nabava.net/monitori__90/asus-monitor-vh242s-lcd-24__685081
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> a mireo dragi...
<ivoks> ne oznace cestu, a li oznace makadam
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti je na sdcardu cijeli,?
<ivoks> mislim da nije uopce
<ivoks> u telefonu je
<Mmike> hm
<budz0r> ivoks: jel ti se povecala potrosnja baterije nakon sto si presao na k9?
<Mmike> budz0r, ja ga trosim vec pun kufer i ne osjecam nikakvu priomjenu
<Mmike> 2 dana mi traje baterija 
<ivoks> ne znam, koristim ga otkako sam kupio prvi android telefon
<Mmike> di se brise cache njegov?
<ivoks> settings, applications
<ivoks> manage applications
<ivoks> k9
<ivoks> ja to nisam nikad brisao
<Mmike> bah, cachea sam imao 80k
<Mmike> koji kufer onda zauzme 7MB?
<ivoks> pita mene lik zasto server ne radi dobro
<ivoks> a logovi:
<ivoks> end_request: I/O error, dev dm-3, sector 65
<ivoks> VFS:Filesystem freeze failed
<ivoks> i tako satima
<Mmike> a monitoring neki koji salje mail cim se to desi, pa ga preduhitris i kazes 'ne radi vam server dobro'? :)
<ivoks> server ima auto healing
<ivoks> za hardware errore se ugasi
<ivoks> tj, ne bas ugasi, ali prestane servirati sadrzaj
<ivoks> monitoring je old school :)
<ivoks> treba reagirati :D
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> reagiras klijentu kazes :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> uh bome ste aktivni jutros
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti glup da na ovom mjestu pretices http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-sudaru-dvaju-automobila-kod-v-gorice-poginula-zenska-osoba-clanak-329623
<SilverSpace> poznat mi je taj nadvoznjak
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> metronet ne radi jel' netko roka slobodnu dalmaciju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti radi slobodnadalmacija.hr ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi metronet kod mene
<SilverSpace> radi i slobodnadalmacija.hr
<jelly> Mmike: http://downforeveyoneorjustme.com/slobodnadalmacija.hr
<jelly> typo, sorry, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slobodnadalmacija.hr
<Mmike> meni radi isto
<jelly> meni sa iskona ne radi
<jelly> www.metronet.hr radi
<Mmike> jao!
<Mmike> pa danas je trening
<neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> neuromanc, !
<neuromanc> eh kad sam zadnji put na miru gledao formulu..
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za 10min
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace, kako je?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma ide lagano
<drac0_> jesi u krevetu? :)
<SilverSpace> nisam :)
<SilverSpace> cekam trening u 12h
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi nadostukao na oneiric  betu?
<SilverSpace> ima na laptopu
<drac0_> sve ok? :)
<drac0_> razmisljam da upgradeam
<SilverSpace> da radi sve
<Mmike> da, uplgradeiram si laptop za gledanje
<Mmike> dzjesi drakoslave :)
<SilverSpace> evo osunjcani singapur
<Mmike> ok, sad restart, reinstalacija glupog kernel modula za witreless, i taman krecemo s gledanjem
<Mmike> vipstand, my best friend
<SilverSpace> cek trening je po danu
<drac0_> oy Mmike
<drac0_> sta ti serafis? :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, novi dash izgleda do yaya
<Mmike> ne kuzim glupi android
<Mmike> kad mu kazem 'update'
<Mmike> zakaj sve odjednom updateira?
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> custom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sve 
<SilverSpace> aplikacije
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> ili ?
<Mmike> aplikacije
<Mmike> obrisao sam jedno 10ak aplikacija koje nisam koristio
<Mmike> pa sad imam mjesta za upgrade napravit
<SilverSpace> pa mozes svaku posebno
<Mmike> ap da, moram klikat jednu po jednu
<Mmike> jebo to
<Mmike> zamisil da ti apt-get odjednom pocne skidati sve pakete
<SilverSpace> a kak bi ti
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja tebe
<drac0_> ovaj Mmike stalno ima nekih problema :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji dio ti je nejasan? :)
<Mmike> stavim 'upgrade all'
<Mmike> i ovaj krene upgradeirat
<Mmike> al' ne jednu po jednu
<Mmike> nego sve od jednom
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: otvori terminal 
<SilverSpace> i pukni ovo u njega
<SilverSpace> export PS1="\n╔═ \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;0m\]\@ \n╚═══ \[\033[01;36m\]\w\[\033[01;31m\] ->\[\033[00m\]
<drac0_> wtf?
<SilverSpace> vidjet ces
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> nije neka zajebancija
<drac0_> nis se ne dogadja :)
<ivoks> djeca
<Mmike> :(){ :|:& };:
<Mmike> probaj obo onda
<Mmike> to ti je bolje
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> reci ti nama, tata ivoks :)
<SilverSpace> export PS1="\n╔═ \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;0m\]\@ \n╚═══ \[\033[01;36m\]\w\[\033[01;31m\] ->\[\033[00m\] "
<SilverSpace> falio je navodnik na kraju
<SilverSpace> bbl sestra zove rucak gotov da se ne ohladi
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ajde, bon apetite
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> ovi sarafe po stazi :)
<SilverSpace> brz sam 
<SilverSpace> ko i ekipa u RB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k1q73anASg
<SilverSpace> udahnes izdahnes i gume su promjenjene
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> koji k ovi rade po stazi
<drac0_> promjena instalacija
 * drac0_ is oceloting ...
<SilverSpace> lol tucnjava fotoreportera
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2lWxsVYkSY&feature=youtu.be&t=59s
<SilverSpace> isti stil voznje ko i danas :)
<Mmike> cuj lika :)
<Mmike> stop-go circuit :)
<drac0_> ne podnosim ovog stvora jerhovicha
<drac0_> mute
<SilverSpace> Direktor utrke, Charlie Whiting trening je zaustavio zbog problema s plastičnim rubnicima na 3. i 14 .zavoju.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa daj odrasti :)
<ivoks> ili izadji iz ormara :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj tebi opet smeta
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ivoks, mozda mu je vec netko u ormaru :D
<ivoks> awwwww i'm a world champion awwww buuuuhuuuu momy!!!
<drac0_> lol
<ivoks> kaze onaj filmic da se stil voznje nije promijenio
<ivoks> rekao bi da se puno toga nije promijenilo :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti nemres podnjeti da je vettel najbolji :)
<ivoks> kak ne bi mogao
<Mmike> tebi je zao sto schumacher nije faca 
<ivoks> pa najbolji je
<Mmike> drac0_, vipstand.com
<Mmike> jergovic je uzasan, da
<ivoks> heh, sumacher je svoje odradio
<SilverSpace> shumi stari kramp
<ivoks> pa je, star je, ali je jos uvijek bolji od vecine u tom cirkusu :)
<SilverSpace> samo smeta na stazi
<ivoks> meni se ne svidjaju ti novi vozaci
<ivoks> previse se oslanjaju na tehniku
<ivoks> i pravila su napravljena radi showa, ne radi rfer utrke
<drac0_> here here
<drac0_> hear hear
<SilverSpace> ~nemate vi pojma
<ivoks> sve stoji, to je utrka, ali su bar trebali promijeniti ime iz F1 u SuperTalent
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<Mmike> zakaj? :)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mu shumi ne pobjeduje :)
<drac0_> ivoks utapa tugu s chivasom opet :)
<SilverSpace> vec je maznuo par pivica jutros
<drac0_> chivas u regalu
<drac0_> kad mi sad sve prdne s ovim ocelotom ...
<ivoks> ne, jebe mi se za schumia
<ivoks> on je bio svjetlo u tom sivilu
<ivoks> al, nekad su vozaci F1 dobivali najbolje koke
<SilverSpace> joj da
<ivoks> bili su muski
<ivoks> vozili su s glavom na pladnju
<SilverSpace> konkurencija mu bila za kujac
<ivoks> a danas su gay
<ivoks> sto, ajde, nije tako strasno
<ivoks> em su djeca
<drac0_> s jabukom u ustima :)
<drac0_> onda su emo-gays
<ivoks> em vozaci iza tebe imaju gumbice koje kad stisnu idu brze
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> i to nije fer
<ivoks> a napravljeno je radi preticanja
<ivoks> i ok, ali preticanja su sad na ravnom
<drac0_> ivoks kaj nisi nikada varao u igrama :)
<ivoks> jer samo tamo gumbici imaju smisla
<ivoks> ili pred zavojem, kada se zalete
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj su nekada bile u zavojima preticanja
<ivoks> da, nekad su se i tamo preticali
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> ne bi vjerovao :)
<ivoks> dakle, sve je napravljeno radi showa
<SilverSpace> glupost
<ivoks> tako je i euroviziju zamijenio super talent :)
<drac0_> lol
<Mmike> "ivoks al, nekad su vozaci F1 dobivali najbolje koke"
<Mmike> LOL :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> a sad su gay
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> sad placu kada pobjede
<ivoks> WTF?!
<ivoks> placu!!!
<Mmike> jasno, nemaju oni forda dizla sa 150 konja koji trosi 3 litre po gradu :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<Mmike> plakao je i senna, i brundle, i jim clark
<Mmike> tak da ,to ti ne stoji :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jesu i zazivali mamu? :)
<SilverSpace> nemre on svariti malog nazija
<ivoks> ma... hocu reci
<ivoks> nije mi to vise to
<SilverSpace> smeta mu prst
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> zakaj?
<ivoks> pogledam ja utrku, al nije mi to vise to
<ivoks> nije vec nekoliko godina
<Mmike> formula je bas ultimate zadnje 2-3 sezone
<Mmike> prije toga je bila ocajna
<Mmike> prvo je schumacher bio predosadan
<Mmike> a onda su pravila bila takva da je utrka bila nezanimljiva
<Mmike> pricam o aerodinamici
<Mmike> sad su to konacno posolozili, i megasuper je
<Mmike> ok, DRS je sranje
<SilverSpace> shumi nije imao konkurenciju
<Mmike> al' eto, super je bilo gledati kako Hamliton nemre preteci Schumachera u Monzi, cak nit s DRSom :)
<ivoks> DRS je sranje
<SilverSpace> danas ima vise prvaka na gridu nego ikada
<ivoks> ono, totalna suprotnost sportu
<Mmike> ono sto je red bull napravio sa ispuhom
<Mmike> da kad puste gas da benzin jos tece kroz motor
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, jer na kraju godine netko mora biti prvak
<Mmike> pa to je, neznam
<Mmike> prejebeno :)
<ivoks> i svake godine netko drugi, jer, jebiga, nisu stalni
<ivoks> nisu prvaci
<Mmike> slicno k'o kad je tamo 76te tyrell zabrijao da zastso on nebi kotace zadnje stavio ODMAH na getribu :)
<Mmike> i napravio revoluciju :)
<Mmike> kak mislis nisu stalni?
<Mmike> pa super su, blizu su jedan drugome, zato je i zanimljivo
<Mmike> doduse, neznam sto massa jos radi tamo, al' ajde :)
<Mmike> meni je hokej, recimo, prije bio jeben sport
<Mmike> fakat sam gustao u tome
<SilverSpace> je massa nije na nivou
<Mmike> k'o klinac isao na medvjede i tak to
<Mmike> danas mi je to sranje
<Mmike> prvo pol stranaca
<Mmike> drugo mlacenje
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> jebo takav sport
<ivoks> kakvo mlacenje?
<Mmike> i onda ne idem na to, jer mi nije napeto :)
<ivoks> nema tucnjave u ebelu
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> pa danas ima najmanje tucnjava ikad
<Mmike> ne serem ispred dvorane 'fuj, to je bilo bolje pred 20 godina'
<ivoks> to je suspenzija
<Mmike> bottom line, hokej vise nije sto je nekad bio
<Mmike> zato ga, valjda, nit ne gledam
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> pricam, dakako , o sebi
<ivoks> eto
<SilverSpace> agresivac
<ivoks> ja te razumijem
<Mmike> ako vas veseli, i ako vam je super, uzivajte
<ivoks> tak je meni f1
<SilverSpace> meni naprimjer fali pirueta 
<drac0_> hebo hokej bez mlacenja, f1 na gumbice i zene bez sisa!
<SilverSpace> kaj je nekad sandra dubravcic radila 
<SilverSpace> ludnica
<SilverSpace> uh uh
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike ovo nije sad procitao
<Mmike> SilverSpace se pali na Sandu Dubravcic!!!!!!!
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> mislim da tebi fali muskosti :)
<SilverSpace> hebovas patak zivite u proslosti
<Mmike> ivoks, moram se JAKO sloziti s tobom! :)
<Mmike> MI!? A ti se na Sandicu palis?!
<SilverSpace> svaki kujac vam smeta
<SilverSpace> starite
<ivoks> smeta nam feminizacija svega
<ivoks> f1 s gumbicima :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> zene bez sisa :)
<ivoks> 'ak stisnem ovaj, idem brze'
<ivoks> ne znam zakaj, al idem
<SilverSpace> pa to je i nekad bilo sa turbom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> smijesan je ovja ivoks
<SilverSpace> vreme sene
<SilverSpace> reno se skroz raspada
<Mmike> kaj sad, crko mi strim!?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> upali dvb-t
<Mmike> neznam di mi je antena
<Mmike> i ne radi mi dvb-t bez toga :/
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> nist, odo pred telku malo
<Mmike> i nekaj pojest
<Mmike> brb :)
<drac0_> fuck, kernel 3.0 u ocelotu
<SilverSpace> tek
<drac0_> sad mi nece raditi dvb-t
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti petak
<drac0_> imam neki filing da ce mi i grafa prdnuti
<SilverSpace> usmrdise mi stan sa ribama
<drac0_> bit ce veselo za 14 min :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kakva grafa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ko jos vidio jesti ribu petkom :P
<drac0_> pa driveri :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> nvidia
<drac0_> sigurno ce se usrana nvidia uzjoguniti odma
<SilverSpace> ma to radi
<ivoks> zas ne bi radilo?
<drac0_> ma panicarim bezveze :)
<drac0_> btw ivoks, dobra tipkovnica ;)
<ajhi> ja sam si upiknijo novu nvidiju.
<drac0_> pazi ovog lurkera
<drac0_> pa desi ajhi
<ajhi> pa evo tu sam e
<ajhi> odviko sam se od irca
<ajhi> pa se sad opet navikavam
<drac0_> tesko zabu u vodu natjerati :)
<ajhi> a ono, nemam ni o cemu bogznakaj i pricat
<ajhi> pa vrtim 10.10 jos
<ajhi> :P
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sigurno Mmike vrti nesto starije
<drac0_> tako da uvijek mozes s njime 2-3 o tome kako nesto stalno ne radi :)
<ajhi> hehe
<ajhi> zajebato je to kad ti je to workstation, sve ti radi, nis ti ne treba drugo 
<ajhi> i ne da mi se onda zezati s upgrade-ovima
<drac0_> tako je
<drac0_> ne diraj konja koji pobjedjuje
<ajhi> samo sto sam napravio kardinalnu gresku sto sam stavio 32bit
<ajhi> a rami jeftini
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> a proc je 64bitni hehe
<SilverSpace> kaj ja ovu stazu ne volim
<SilverSpace> uzasna mi je 
<ajhi> kaj se dogadja, formula?
<SilverSpace> lol https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-yPCTdPjgcw4/TnxXS2pobhI/AAAAAAAAlUM/Ur2rJIlttrQ/w300/79a00895jw1dfpwu02j7jg.gif
<SilverSpace> ajhi: prvi trening singapur
<ajhi> a di to pratis?
<SilverSpace> tv nettv
<civija> djes ba ajhi 
<Mmike> raspada im se staza :)
<ajhi> djes civija 
<civija> kaze mi budz0r da si sirio lazi i neistine o meni i da si rekao da ces me razbit?
<Mmike> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<Mmike> /dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<Mmike> sto je rootfs, tj, taj /dev/root ?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> gdje si to nasao?
<ivoks> koristi se za live image
<Mmike> na serveru koji sam dobio za postsgres sloziti gore
<Mmike> od nekog hostinga
<ivoks> rootfs?!
<ivoks> al imas jos i / preko toga kao ext4
<ivoks> jel to VPS?
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/1JrWc8kB
<Mmike> nope, dedicated kistra
<ivoks> hm
<Markec> treba mi pomoč ljudi
<Markec> napravio sam glupost
<ivoks> u principu
<ivoks> imas image sustava
<ivoks> i na njemu ext4, pa sve sto zapises, ostaje na tom ext4
<Markec> zna li netko kako bi obnovio podatke na hardisku ? 
<ivoks> ono sto se ne moze naci na ext4, trazi se na rootfsu
<ivoks> Markec: ovisi o tome sto ti tocno treba
<Markec> ovako slusajte, ja mislio montirati onaj novi ubuntu na usb stick
<Markec> sa usb disk creator
<Markec> i čini se da sam odabrao krivi disk
<jelly> Mmike: mislim da je to ostatak od pivot_root procesa iz initramfsa
<Markec> umjesto usb sticka odabrao svoj externi na kojem čuvam podatke
<jelly> ignoriraj
<Markec> prvo sam otisao na erase
<ivoks> Markec: uff...
<Markec> dajte mi reci da se to moze obnoviti 
<jelly> Markec: koliko su vrijedni ti podaci.
<ivoks> pisanje image koristi dd
<ivoks> sto znaci, bit po bit
<ivoks> sto znaci da si sigurno ostao bez onoliko podataka koliko je taj image velik
<Markec> hmm vrijedi su, jer sam nakupljao ih hmm 700gb
<Markec> znam da hardisk ostavlja tragove, i da je moguče obnoviti
<jelly> Markec: www.helpdisc.hr
<Markec> no neznam kao to napraviti
<ivoks> ima jos jedan alaat
<Markec> hardisk je koristio ext4 datotečni sustav
<ivoks> ali moras znati da neces povratiti sve podatke
<Markec> hoče li 
<Markec> i najemu raditi
<ivoks> hoce
<Mmike> jao!
<Mmike> prost, mansel, arnoux, alboreto, wawrick, tambay
<Mmike> lineup za uturku koju pokazuju na vipstandu
<Mmike> ivoks, to je za tebe
<Markec> ćek zar ne postoji neki alat koji mogu sam koristiti 
<Mmike> keke rosberg, patrese, niki lauda, nelson piquet
<ivoks> ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove
<ivoks> mislim da ga je nasa napisala :)
<jelly> Mmike: ček jesu svi živi
<Mmike> Martin Brundle vozi za Tyrell
<jelly> Markec: ako su ti podaci vredniji od 2000kn, nemoj se zajebavat nego odi kod profesionalaca
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<ivoks> nije nasa, nego americke zracne snage :)
<Mmike> Markec, partimage, probaj s time, trebas jos jedan disk na koji ces vracati spacene podatke
<jelly> ako nisu, opet prvo nađi neki prazan disk, napravi kopiju, i testiraj sa kopijom
<Mmike> start!
<jelly> ništa ne raditi sa originalom
<ivoks> da, napravi si dd image diska
<Markec> aha
<Markec> a sto je na onom linku foremost ? 
<Markec> ili to nije za mene ? 
<ivoks> to je alat koji je nekima vec pomogao u takvoj situaciji
<ivoks> al moras se suociti sa cinjenicom da si neke podatke izgubio
<ivoks> jednostavno si prepisao preko njih
<Markec> ljudi
<Markec> nista nije prepisano
<ivoks> za neke jos ima nade
<Markec> čini se da je pisalo na usb sticku
<Markec> a obrisalo je ovaj externi hard
<ivoks> a onda je mozda samo obrisao particije
<Markec> kako fukcionira erase 
<ivoks> sto mozes vratiti s alatom koji se zove testdisk, imas ga i u repozitoriju
<Markec> kod starup disk creator
<ivoks> koliko je dugo trajao?
<Markec> trenutno
<ivoks> taj erase
<Markec> u sekundi je obrisalo
<ivoks> ma obrisao je samo particije
<ivoks> instaliraj testdisk
<Markec> ovaj test disk
<Markec> kako on fukcionira dali moram prebacivati podatke na drugi disk ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pokrenes ga iz konzole
<ivoks> odaberes disk
<ivoks> i nadjes tamo 'find partitions' ili nesto
<ivoks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Markec> ja sam pokrenuo preko konzole ali se samo konzola promjenila, tj nista se nije preko gui pokrenulo
<Markec> TestDisk 6.11, Data Recovery Utility, April 2009 Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org> http://www.cgsecurity.org  TestDisk need 24 lines to work. Please enlarge the terminal.  
<drac0_> back
<ivoks> nema guija
<SilverSpace> yah
<ivoks> dao sam ti link, prati
<drac0_> sve radi
<drac0_> samo se vuce nekako :)
<drac0_> tj. dash se vude
<drac0_> *vuce
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> hmm a vidi vidi
<Markec> ivoks, bi li mi pomogao u tome, jer neznam dobro engleski i nisam bas pametan
<drac0_> imam neki vdpau nv driver
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> za koju minutu, ne mogu sad
<Markec> moram naglasiti da sam imao i jos jedan disk kao fat32 ali je bil kao druga malena particija no za nju me briga
<Markec> samo hoču spasiti glavnu particiju
<Markec> pričekao te budem "ivoks" jer sumnjam da budem to sam mogao
<drac0_> :)
<jelly> meni nije jasno zasto se ljudi idu zezati sa alatima koje ne razumiju i potencijalno raditi jos vecu stetu umjesto da daju profesionalcima da rijese
<Markec> nemam para za to
<Markec> dao bi tebi ako si ti profesionalac
<jelly> nisam
<jelly> trazio bi slicnu lovu kao ovi testdisc, da jesam
<Markec> ej a taj  testidics bude samo obnovio jel ? i bit će kao prije jer ništa nije pisano jel tak ? 
<ivoks> Markec: gle, nisi nista obrisao
<jelly> vjerojatno
<ivoks> jesi pokrenuo testdisk?
<Markec> pokrenuti je
<Markec> nista se neda upisivati
<ivoks> pa nemoj tipkati bez veze
<ivoks> otvori si ovu stranicu
<ivoks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> vidis prvu sliku?
<Mmike> 1984ta, senna vozi za za neke cudne
<Mmike> kaj nije on u lotusu poceo?
<ivoks> naslov je Log creation
<Markec> ivoks, ali slika nije ista
<Markec> ona dolje je pokrenuta na windowsu
<Markec> i drugačija je
<Markec> ajd dam screenshots
<ivoks> pusti sad kako prozor izgleda
<Mmike> ta formula je bila toliko jadnija onda :)
<ivoks> ono sto je u prozoru je bitno
<Mmike> taj prijenos, pa to uzasno izgleda :)
<ivoks> jel imas isti izbornik, Create, Append, No Log
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> jedino kaj pada kisa k'o blesava i ovi se voze
<Markec> nemam
<ivoks> nego?
<ivoks> ajde stavi negdje screenshot :)
<Markec> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/1111ti.png/
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> uzmes mis
<ivoks> i povecas malo taj terminal
<ivoks> rasiris ga
<ivoks> jesi?
<Neuromanc> jel netko stavljao 2 monitora na t410?
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> pa zasto si ne stavis taj ubuntu na hrvatski kad vec ne znas engleski?
<Neuromanc> pretpostavljam da ne moze biti dvi i vga istovremeno...
<Neuromanc> nego recimo dp i vga
<ivoks> ok, sad odi na quit
<Neuromanc> ili dp i dvi
<ivoks> i enter
<ivoks> pa ponovno pokreni
<Markec> sto da pokrenem
<ivoks> a sta mislis? :)
<ivoks> testdisk
<Markec> tj ponuđeni su
<Markec> create, append i no log
<ivoks> odi na create
<ivoks> sad ces dobiti popis diskova
<ivoks> pazi, dobro pazi da ne odaberes krivi
<Markec> evo odabrat cu ovaj svoj
<Markec> od 1tb
<ivoks> jel to taj koji zelis popraviti?
<Markec> da
<Markec> sad se otvorilo ono
<ivoks> ok, odaberes Intel
<Markec> Intel, efi gpt, Mac, none, sun xbox  i return
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> odes na analizu
<Markec> samo je vidlivo 
<Markec> FAT32
<ivoks> sad ce ti ispisati trenutnu particijsku tablicu
<Markec> a nema one druge
<Markec> EXT4
<ivoks> da, to je ova koju si napravio kada si stisnuo erase
<ivoks> imas dole quick search
<ivoks> odi na to
<ivoks> jel nasao sta?
<Markec> samo je 
<Markec> fat32 vidliv
<Markec> i zelen
<Markec> a druge nema
<Markec> a te drugu hocu spasit
<ivoks> nije to fat od prije :)
<ivoks> to je novi fat
<Markec> aha
<Markec> moguče
<ivoks> ok, quick search nije nasao
<Markec> startup particionira na fat jer ne koristi drugi
<Markec> nista 
<Markec> nije nasao
<Markec> samo tu
<ivoks> moras ici na deeper serch
<Markec> evo jesam
<Markec> sad nesto analizira
<ivoks> da, to ce potrajati
<ivoks> jer sad bas cita disk
<Markec> ej moram ici dojdem za 5 minuta ili 10 
<ivoks> trazi superblock i tako to
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> gle, nije to moj disk
<Markec> znam
<Markec> moram ici jer me poljoprivreda zove
<Markec> brat nesto hoce 
<ivoks> a mene plaza
<Markec> ej ovo bude trajalo
<Markec> jer ima puno za analizirat
<Markec> 1tb je disk
<Markec> dojdem kasnije
<SilverSpace> papuce pa na velebit http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/hgss-spasio-dvije-njemice-u-papucama-zalutale-na-velebitu.html
<obruT> kak mozes u papucama zalutat na velebitu ?
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> to treba naplacivati
<ivoks> u toj istoj njemackoj bi te za to oprali masno
<ivoks> u francuskoj ne bi ni dosli po tebe
<obruT> u sloveniji imaju dobru foru, ak si adekvatno opremljen, ne naplate ti, ako nisi, fino ti naplate
<obruT> samo kod nas macke i cehe spasavaju na racun poreznih obveznika
<ivoks> Ubrzo je shvatila da su se zaključala sva automobilska vrata, a ključ je ostao u automobilu u bravi.
<ivoks> koje je taj audi sranje
<ivoks> kak se moze sam zakljucati dok je kljuc u bravi?
<ivoks> HAK-ov majstor nam je rekao da je obučen za ovakve situacije, te da na automobilu nisu nastala nikakva oštećenja nasilnim otvaranjem.
<ivoks> cek, znaci u audi se moze provaliti bez da ga se osteti?
<ivoks> pa meni se ford nece zakljucati ako je kljuc u bravi i ako auto stoji
<ivoks> tek kada je motor upaljen, i stisce se gas, onda se zakljuca
<ivoks> ili ako je ostavljen otvoren, a kljuc nije u bravi, onda se isto zakljuca
<ivoks> al dok je kljuc u bravi... pa pobogu, audi, debili
<igustin> to je by design, i Punto radi to isto
<ivoks> by design je da se auto zakljuca dok je kljuc u bravi?
<ivoks> kakav je to design?
<igustin> ne znam, i nas je izludilo dok se nismo naučili, jer nismo znali za to
<igustin> cca3 sata od kad je ostavljen ugašen, sa zatvorenim vratima i ključem u bravi - on se automatski zaključa
<ivoks> glupost
<ivoks> totalna glupost
<ivoks> meni se ford zakljuca sam samo ako ga ja otkljucam i ne otvorim niti jedna vrata
<igustin> pa, ovisi kako gledaš - ako ga tako ostaviš negdje, dobiješ na sigurnosti
<ivoks> onda se nakon 5min zakljuca
<ivoks> ne, sigurnost je da se zakljuca nakon sto ti izadjes iz auta
<igustin> ali ako ne znaš za to ili nemaš pri ruci rezervni ključ, može biti zabavno ;)
<ivoks> glupost je da se zakljuca uvijek
<igustin> pa zaključa se nakon što izađeš
<ivoks> ne, zakljuca se i dok je kljuc u bravi
<igustin> zar se ovaj zaključa dok si unutra? pa i ako da - lako se otvoriš
<ivoks> a to bi trebao biti kontrolni mehanziam da znas je li vozac unutra ili vani
<igustin> nisam probao čekati unutra 3 sata da bih znao tu varijantu ;)
<igustin> u početku smo mislili da je kvar, da se bez razloga zaključava
<igustin> onda je postalo pravilo, pa smo pitali, i tako nam objasnili
<igustin> prvi put smo mislili da nam se klinac igrao oko auta ;)
<SilverSpace> glupos su ta automatska zakljucavanja
<ivoks> nisu
<SilverSpace> ma jesu
<ivoks> glupost je da se auto zakljuca dok je kljuc u bravi
<igustin> a ovisi kako rade, nisam neki ekspert da mogu suditi
<SilverSpace> ko te hebe ak zaboravis zakljucati  to je za mutavce
<igustin> radije bih da moram odmah uzeti ključ, nego da ga zaključa nakon 3 sata, tada je vjerojatno već kasno
<SAKI_KNIN> kod mene je 28
<SilverSpace> cega
<igustin> ...sati nakon koliko mu se zaključa auto, vjerojatno ;)
<SilverSpace> zasto ti pises velikim slovima svoj nick 
<SilverSpace> igustin: aha :D
<drac0_> di se fakin ikone mjenaju u ovome ocelotu
<drac0_> sve su uhebali :)
<ivoks> -+
<ivoks> -+
<ivoks> -+
<ivoks> -+
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> ispricavam se
<SAKI_KNIN> da, 28 stupnjeva celzijusevih
<SAKI_KNIN> :)
<ivoks> di je sad ovaj Markec 
<SAKI_KNIN> SilverSpace: pa da se bolje vidi :)
<Markec> tu sam
<Markec> ali jos analizira
<Markec> jer je riječ o 1tb disku
<Markec> 24900/121600  evo tu je stalo
<Markec> jos je puno za analizirat
<Markec> 20%
<Markec> je sada
<ivoks> i sta sad
<ivoks> ja bi tu trebao cekati s tobom?
<ivoks> necu
<ivoks> idem na plazu, pa se vratim
<Markec> ovako odi
<igustin> ne, moraš čekati! :P
<Markec> ja budem ostaivl komp dok se ne vratis 
<Markec> i kad budem ja tu
<ivoks> cekati cu, nema problema, sjediti cu i gledati u prazno
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> 1h sjedenja i gledanja u prazno je 300kn
<Markec> a koliko ako gledas seriju Bračne vode
<ivoks> 300kn
<ivoks> jer i dalje to sat
<Markec> eh, odi na plažu
<Markec> ja budem tu valda oko 17 sati
<igustin> ivoks: nekako mi se čini da nam Markec nije na tržištu i u poslovanju... ;-)
<igustin> ivoks: da si se okupao do 17:00!!! ;)
<ivoks> igustin: ja sam davno odustao od hrvatskog trzista
<Mmike> daklem, ako imate 5.1 master-master replicaiju, nemojte upgradeirati na 5.5
<Mmike> ubijte jedan master, upgradeirajte drugi, i onda syncajte iznova
<Markec> naučio sam lekciju, ako budem drugi put nesto slicno radio, odma odstekavam usb diskove
<igustin> ti to o MySQL-u?
<jelly> obey your master
<Markec> ivoks
<Markec> pretpostavljam da dalje koraci nisu teski
<Markec> evo gledam na linku
<jelly> evo ja cu cekati sat vremena za samo 200kn
<drac0_> master master
<igustin> 199
<jelly> placanje paypalom
<jelly> unaprijed, ofskroz
<Markec> ivoks - pretpostavljam da dalje treba ići na rebuild jel tak ? 
<Markec> i to bi trebalo biti to 
<igustin> mislim da se on već kupa ;)
<Markec> opazio sam
<Markec> igustin i jelly imate li i vi externe hardove gdje drzite podatke 
<Markec> jesu li vam u raid modu ? 
<jelly> da
<Markec> ja nisam imao para za to , pa sam kupio običan hardisk
<igustin> 1) da 2) ne
<jelly> ja sam imao jedan dok nije krepao skup sa svim sto je bilo gore
<jelly> stoga su sad dva
<Markec> si uspio povratiti podatek
<Markec> podatke
<igustin> ja imam 2, ali odvojena, nisu u RAID-u
<jelly> ne, vracat cu ih kad budem imao 3kkn za baciti
<jelly> nisu mi kriticni
<igustin> ima nova firma za to, ako niste znali - datasector.hr
<Markec> aha
<igustin> koji ne naplaćuju dijagnosu i procjenu
<Markec> kako si se osječao, evo lčim sam ja vidio da mi je disk obrisan, dignuo mi se tlak :D 
<igustin> za razliku od onih prvih lopova
<Markec> jelly - daj mi reci dali je disk proizvodio kakve zvukove ? 
<igustin> Markec: znaš kako kažu... "Pametni znaju čemu služi backup", "Jedino smrt, porez i crkavanje diska su sigurni", "Nije pitanje da li će ti krepati disk, nego kada" itd.
<jelly> igustin: nisu puno jeftiniji
<Markec> u pravu si igustin
<igustin> nisu, ali barem procjenu ne naplaćuju
<drac0_> kakve su ovo gluposti
<igustin> Markec: to puštanje zvuka može značiti i bolji ishod
<igustin> drac0_: ke?
<jelly> Markec: ne sjecam se, vjerojatno nije
<drac0_> fakin ikone i font se ne mogu promjeniti
<drac0_> ocelot fail
<drac0_> neda instalirati gnome-tweak-tool
<igustin> drac0_: a promjena GTK teme? :)
<drac0_> hebo ih gnome3
<drac0_> kata-fuckin-strofa!
<igustin> gtk-chtheme ne pomaže? ;)
<Markec> čuo sam recimo zvukovi skripanja i slicno moze znaciti da je glava ostečena, i tada preporucuju staviti u najlosku vrečicu sa zatvaračem i u skrinju i kasnije spasavati podatke . 
<Markec> zamrzavanje na neki način daje više vremena za spasavanje
<jelly> ovaj moj stari, WD MyBook od 500GB, je imao problema sa Linux USB driverima pa nisam primijetio da cijelo vrijeme radi spinup-spindown i tako je stajao jedno 3 dana
<igustin> MyBookovi su rikavela, pregrijavaju se navodno
<Markec> moj je isto WD
<jelly> da, ali par tisuca spinup cycleova sigurno nije pomoglo :-)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> vjerojatno
<Markec> wd elements  TB
<igustin> mene Verbatim 500 služi dobro već godinama (kuc-kuc)
<Markec> 1TB
<jelly> imam gore stare usenet arhive, kad-tad cu dati nekome da ga popravi, ali mi nije presa
<igustin> Markec: ali to je 3.5"?
<Markec> DA
<Markec> da
<igustin> a, pa 2.5" su (abrem mehanički) izdržljiviji, jer su rađeni za notebooku
<igustin> -e
<Markec> moj hardisk uopče ne prenosim, a ovi manji su skupli mislim
<Markec> a meni veličina nije bitna
<jelly> i bolje podnose temperature od 45-50°C
<Markec> samo neka radi
<igustin> jel' ti važnije da je jeftiniji ili da radi? :)
<igustin> sve ovisi koliko ti vrijede podaci
<Markec> bitnije je da radi
<igustin> ako su to muzika i filmovi koje uvijek možeš skinuti opet s neta, onda uzmeš bilo što
<Markec> ali gle mislim da 2.5 ima dvije ploče a ovaj 3.5 tri ploče jel tak
<Markec> pa tri ploče je bolje imati nego 2 ploče
<jelly> ma meni se jako ne da trošiti vrijeme na "skidanje opet"
<igustin> ako su ti to poslovni podaci ili sorsevi programa koje razvijaš - ni najbolji disk nije preskup
<Markec> podaci nisu poslovni, ali to je moja arhiva, koju sam nakupio skidajuci sa neta filmove, serije, a osim toga ima i hrpa slika, videozapisa koje sam sam snimio s vremenom
<Markec> podatke sam prestao prziti na dvd, 
<Markec> ljudi doslo je na 32%
<Markec> jos je daleko
<Markec> jeste li živi
<Markec> izračunao sam otprilike, i jos bude trebalo ćekati 70minuta
<igustin> živi smo, ali nije nešto napeto pratiti tvoje postotke iz minute u minutu ;)
 * jelly je poluživ
<ivoks> ah, prekrasno
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfzmVUrZplw jedna stara od Sade
<ivoks> nikome nisam falio
<ivoks> jos bolje :)
<jelly> SVIMA si falio al te niko nije htio highlightat
<SilverSpace> drugi trening
<ivoks> jos cu navecer malo trcati
<ivoks> i tak svaki dan
<ivoks> nalo bicikl, malo plivati, malo trcati
<SilverSpace> aha
<Neuromanc> jebo ih office 2010...
<Neuromanc> nisu dosta usrali s office 2007..
<SilverSpace> drac0_: zasto ti se nece istalirati gnome-tweak-tool
<SilverSpace> koji krepilac ovaj alonso 
<SilverSpace> nataknuo si zlatnu kacigu na glavu kao ono ja sam najbolji 
<Markec> Ivoks, tek je na 60% 
<Markec> to b udem navečer radil
<Markec> ajd čujemo se tada
<Markec> ako budeš tu
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> ak je na 60%, zavrsit ce za 30ak minuta
<ivoks> nije valjda sad to ugasio?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> bit će on ili neko drugi 
<jelly> ups
<jelly> glupa plava enter tipka
<jelly> dobro da se nije upejstalo nešto inkrimirajuće
<igustin> thinkpad? :)
<jelly> kao http://bash.org/?246405
<jelly> igustin: ne, tastatura
<igustin> ima netko bolju preporuku od perl-DBD-XBase za DBF to CSV konverziju?
<Mmike> mods x,sp da formia ims itrvkec
<Mmike> Erm
<Mmike> nisam znao da formula ima rikverc
<Mmike> igustin, hoh, pa de di DBF nasao :)
<ivoks> \o/
<igustin> Mmike: :D nisam tražio, dobio kao upit za rješenje
<igustin> (kad se već izvorni programeri bahate, red je Linuxom to zaskriptati) ;)
<jelly> gle i ja bi se bahatio da neko dodje nakon 20 godina pitati kako konvertirati nesto sto je odavno trebalo biti migrirano
<igustin> nije to baš crno-bijelo
<igustin> ljudima treba još nešto što u programu nemaju, a ovi odbijaju ili traže nemoguće
<igustin> a migracija je planu, ali vjerojatno ne na ono Å¡to nude ti isti koji ucjenjuju ;)
<jelly> naravno, ali DBase3 se više ne extenda
<igustin> kako misliš - ne extenda?
<jelly> mislim niko normalan nece raditi ekstenzije u prastarim aplikacijama za sitnu lovu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne na svim stazama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<SilverSpace> rikverc
<igustin> nitko ni ne traži "za sitno", ali ako je jedina opcija migracija ~100 računala na win verziju aplikacije koja povlači za sobom 5+ novih servera, MS SQL bazu i ~50 jačih računala, na što treba otići 500+ kkn, onda rješenje za par tisuća kn možda ima smisla
<SilverSpace> singapur je specificna staza pa imaju rikverc
<ivoks> \o/ \o/
<jelly> možda, ali ja im ga ne bi naplatio par tisuća nego bi odrao 10% cijene migracije
<igustin> pa, budući da ima jedno 10 stvari koje bi im dobro došle, možda i dođemo do te cifre ;)
<jelly> onda udri po dbf2mysql ili Perluši ;-)
<igustin> ;)
<jelly> isto tak, drugo je ako je to ulazna opcija za kasnije migrirati cijelu stvar na tvoje rješenje 
<igustin> a btw, dobit će automatike koje ni win verzija istih likova nema ni u planovima ;)
<jelly> onda je prejeftino
<igustin> pa, prilika je da vide što se može linuxom riješiti bez kupnje nekih SAP-like rješenja
<Mmike> igustin, ako im ne budes gurao postgres, necu ti vise biti prijatelj!
<Mmike> jel' vam radi pecl.php.net
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo sad otvorilo
<Markec> ivoks - nisam ništa ugasio, još je u toku, ali bojim se da nije 30 minuta nego više od 70 minuta (tako sam izračunao)  evo sada je na 87% 
<Markec> dojdem najranije poslije 20h
<Markec> prije nemogu
<ivoks> tvoj disk
<ivoks> mene u 20h nema
<Markec> ok
<Markec> čitao sam malo ono jel poslije toga treba ići samo na rebuild 
<Markec> i to bi trebalo popraviti disk ? 
<Markec> budem se snašao nekako
<ivoks> ne znam di si ti vidio rebuild
<ivoks> nemas ti sta rebuidlat
<Markec> daj mi samo objasni
<Markec> koji je postupak poslije
<ivoks> kada nadje particije
<ivoks> moras znati koja je logicka, a koja primarna
<ivoks> nadam se da su ti obje primarne, ako si imao dvije
<Markec> riječ je o externoj
<Markec> externom hardisku
<ivoks> oznacis ih takvima kakve jesu, primarne ili logicke
<Markec> obadvije su primarne mislim
<ivoks> i ides dalje sa enter
<ivoks> ako su obje primarne, oznacis ih sa p
<ivoks> prije nego stisnes enter, mozes vidjeti imas li podatke tamo
<ivoks> sa strelicama lijevo desno
<Markec> aha
<Markec> inače neče li pisati dali je particija primarna ili logička
<ivoks> hoce, ali on ce nagadjati
<Markec> ej nekako je ubrzalo sad je na 97%
<ivoks> jer u biti to ne moze znati, particijska tablica je obrisana
<ivoks> to sve ovisi o puno faktora
<ivoks> kada radis sa testdisk, moras znati sto radis
<ivoks> a ti ne znas ni engleski :)
<Markec> znam, samo ono amaterski
<ivoks> pa nisam ga ni ja ucio
<Markec> par riječi :D 
<Markec> aha
<Markec> dojdem za 15 minuta, valda bude tada analiza gotova
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaze da ga ne moze instalirati radi distribucije
<drac0_> ma kenja nesto
<drac0_> smece
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> i sad imam odvratne ikone, fontove i ostalo :)
<drac0_> al ok bitno da sistem radi
<SilverSpace> hm naviknut ces 
<drac0_> je da
<SilverSpace> ja se vise ni ne trudim to podesavati
<drac0_> vuku te ikone vec koliko, 3-4 releasea
<drac0_> i samo trkeljaju kako ce ovo kako ce ono
<drac0_> onda bolje neka sute
<ivoks> koje ikone?
<drac0_> trebao bi se shuttleworth vise android looku okrenuti
<drac0_> ivoks, sistem ikone i fontovi
<ivoks> sistem ikone?
<SilverSpace> nautilus?
<drac0_> ikone pobogu, sta vam nije jasno u rijeci ikone
<ivoks> pa imas novu ikonu za ubuntu software center :)
<drac0_> aha da vidis :)
<ivoks> imas novu ikonu za settings/power menu
<ivoks> imas i novu ikonu za mail klijent
<ivoks> vise nije evolution, sad je thunderbird :)
<drac0_> kamo je skrenuo onaj devel za android fluidnost, sta je ono bilo da samo na intelu radi
<drac0_> kako bjashe?
<SilverSpace> ikone mjenjas di i wallpeper
<drac0_> a i dash fino cucla
<drac0_> ako maknem blur tek onda radi ok
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma nemoj mi reci
<drac0_> ako imas gnome-tweak-tool paket onda da
<drac0_> ako nemas onda kifla
<drac0_> radi usranog gnometa3
<ivoks> ne mozes ni ikone ni font :)
<drac0_> i neke njihove cudne politike :)
<drac0_> ivoks, da :)
<ivoks> moras imati gnome-tweak-tool
<drac0_> nemam
<drac0_> a nece instalirati :)
<ivoks> kak nece?
<ivoks>  gnome-tweak-tool : Depends: gnome-shell but it is not going to be installed
<ivoks> haha
<SilverSpace> mozes samo theme
<ivoks> a radilo je jucer :)
<drac0_> see :)
<Mmike> super je amis telekom
<Mmike> al' je HEP u banani
<ivoks> drac0_: instaliraj libcogl2
<ivoks> drac0_: pa onda instaliraj gnome-tweak-tool
<drac0_> no ok prezivjet cu s ovim 3 tjedna
<drac0_> ides ivoks sta je to? :)
<drac0_> hrpa paketa :)
<ivoks> gnome-tweak-tool treba libcogl2
<ivoks> a radi necega je instaliraj libcogl5
<drac0_> sad cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> clutter? pih...
<drac0_> nopes
<ivoks> ma da, sve je nes potrgano
<ivoks> gnome-shell se neda instalirati
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<drac0_> di ces
<drac0_> opet neki epicentar
<drac0_> nije losa ova nova opera
<ivoks> drac0_: jel radi ovo u njoj: http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
<drac0_> cool
<drac0_> radi
<drac0_> al i jedna jezgra proca isto radi :)
<drac0_> radi brze u chromiumu, al opterecenje proca isto
<Markec> Ivoks
<ivoks> Markec: 
<Markec> povako 
<ivoks> povako
<Markec> kakav je to HPFS
<ivoks> apple
<ivoks> to te ne zanima
<Markec> pronaslo je HPFS I FAT32
<Markec> znam
<Markec> ali trebalo bi pisati Ext4
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> jesi probao uci u taj hpfs?
<jelly> probao uci?
<ivoks> da
<Markec> joj
<ivoks> testdisk omogucava citanje
<drac0_> odoh i ja van, l8r ppl
<Markec> sad sam slučajno vratio na početak 
<Markec> menija
<Markec> joj 
<Markec> usao sam unutra
<Markec> nije bilo ničega
<Markec> pa sam stisnuo opet enter da se vratim na meni prethodni
<Markec> i sad me pita 
<ivoks> enter nije bio za pocetak
<ivoks> vec za 'apply changes'
<Markec> koja je tipka za natrag
<ivoks> q je bio za quit
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<Markec> joj
<jelly> bolje da nis ne velim
<Markec> pisalo je
<Markec> hpfs - Ntfs
<Markec> tako je pisalo
<Markec> a prije toga fat32
<Markec> samo te dvije su bile
<Markec> izgleda da sam pokrenuo ponovno skeniranje
<Markec> i opet bude trebalo čekati
<Markec> ej ivoks
<ivoks> znaci fat i ntfs
<Markec> idem ja, ostavio budem to tako
<ivoks> i ti si 100% siguran da je bio ext4?
<Markec> da ali nebi smio biti ntfs nego ext4
<Markec> pa kreirao sam Ext4
<ivoks> jesi koristio taj disk i na windows stroju?
<Markec> nisam
<Markec> fat32 jesam zato sam ga napravio on je bil malen, a ext4 nisam mogao . in je bil valda 900gb ili manje
<Markec> dali postoji neki drugi program
<Markec> osim toga
<Markec> makar i za windows
<Markec> ali mora podrzavati obnavljanje ext4
<ivoks> ne trebas ti obnavljanje ext4, vec obnavljanje particijske tablice
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> jel se moze doci do tog stroja?
<ivoks> sa ssh
<Markec> nisam razumio ovo zajdne
<Markec> malo mi pojasni
<Markec> bolje
<ivoks> jel se moze spojiti na tvoj stroj?
<ivoks> ono, da se ja spojim i sam to pogledam, prije nego udesis cijeli disk
<Markec> aha
<Markec> pa moze se
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<Markec> tj moras mi objasniti
<Markec> kako to ide
<Markec> nisam to jos radio
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> na adslu si, jel?
<Markec> da
<Markec> ali problem je u tome kaj moram sad iznova skenirat
<Markec> pa budemo par sati ćekali
<ivoks> necemo nista cekati ako se mogu spojiti
<Markec> onda mi objasni
<Markec> dal ti budem pristup
<ivoks> ali objasniti ti kako otvoriti ssh port na firewallu i napraviti korisnika, bojim se da ce to potrajati
<Markec> samo nemoj gledati moju pornjavu
<ivoks> ti to imas 900GB pornica?
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> aj bok
<Markec> nemam
<Markec> salim se
<Markec> naokolo po desktopu
<Markec> i svudgje su mi privatni podaci pa me malo to plasi
<Markec> objasni mi postupak
<Markec> ako mi popravis
<Markec> disk
<Markec> vidjet ćes sto je na njemu
<Markec> i definitivno nisu pornici
<Markec> Ivoks ? 
<ivoks> znas koji ti je ip stroja?
<ivoks> znas koji ti je ip rutera?
<Markec> neznam
<ivoks> znas pass za ruter?
<ivoks> e jebiga onda
<Markec> daj mi objasni, ako bi ti dao pristup preko teamviewera
<Markec> dali bi dobil kaj s time
<ivoks> jelly: jel znas kako pomocu screena i ssh ostvariti reverznu kontrolu?
<ivoks> jelly: nekako mi je ostalo u sjecanju da se to moze
<ivoks> da server radi na klijentu
<Mmike> ivoks, kako to mislis?
<ivoks> ne, krivo, zabrijo sam
<jelly> wut
<ivoks> ono je bilo nesto drugo
<Mmike> daj mu account kod sebe doma
<Mmike> i nek probusi tunel prema sebi nazad
<Mmike> on kaze: ssh -l juzer tvoj-ip -R 2022:localhost:22
<ivoks> da, dobra ideja
<jelly> ssh -R 10022:localhost:22 ... e, to
<Mmike> i onda se ti usshjas na 2022 kod sebe doma i kod njega si na stroju
<ivoks> al to ce malo pricekati
<jelly> osim sto je 10022 OCITO bolji port od 2022
<Mmike> nadas se da mu ssh radi, i tako to :0
<Mmike> jelly, ok, ok :)
<Markec> kako vam to fukcionira
<Markec> hočete li vidjeti moju sliku ekrana
<Markec> ili 
<Markec> jeste li tu
<Markec> moram ići, dođem kasnije
<jelly> [zrikavci]
<ivoks> Markec: cek malo
<ivoks> slusaj
<ivoks> ako hoces pomoc, odvoji vrijeme i cekaj da ti pomognemo
<ivoks> ako neces, nemoj se niti vracati
<ivoks> ili ti je bitno ili nije
<ivoks> nismo mi ovdje radi tebe i tvojih hirova
<jelly> er... pa, zapravo, jesmo
<Mmike> true :)
<jelly> niko te ne tjera da stojis tu i dajes besplatni support
<Mmike> true again
<jelly> kao sto niko njega ne tjera da pita pitanja
<Mmike> kad markec dodje nazad, a tebe nebude, well, tough luck
<jelly> ako su pitanja bedasta, a cuj, ko nije bio newbie
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/8pfVb4wr
<Mmike> covjek bi rekao da umire disk, right
<Mmike> no, ono sto je zanimljivo, kad nad tim podacima opizdim md5sum, disk radi k'o veliki
<Mmike> kad pak pokusavam to rsyncati preko mreze (internet, nista lokalno), onda pocnu iskakati te greske
<Mmike> wtf?
<jelly-home> dodaj -vvv na rsync i vidi jel bas taj fajl mozes md5sumati
<jelly-home> taj na kojem krepiva
<jelly-home> druga mogucnost je da se problemi desavaju na busu kad kontroler posalje hrpu zahtjeva
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> normalno ga procita
<Mmike> kad ga hocu rsyncati, umre
<Mmike> vish, da
<Mmike> kad ga skopiram na drugi disk
<Mmike> i s njega rsyncam, onda radi
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> novi konrtoler?
<jelly-home> kak bi mi znali?
<jelly-home> moze bi driver, moze bit kablovinje, moze bit svasta
<jelly-home> jel ima noviji firmver za te diskove
<jelly-home> jel ukljucen onaj... tagged command queueing.  Ne znam napamet kak se to vidi.
<jelly-home> jel ima noviji firmver za kontroler
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> to je PC kistra neka, nista fancy
<jelly-home> onda neces ni imati update kontrolera posebno, mozda cijele maticne
<jelly-home> lagano bi tipovao kablovinje, faktor 1.1
<jelly-home> i probaj iskljuciti taj NCQ pa vidi jel ima razlike
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> znas li kako da to iskljucim? :)
<Mmike> nemrem do stroja, daleko je
<Mmike> mysql5.5 je fakat nelos
<Mmike> i dalje je spor za popizdit
<Mmike> al' konacno ne moras prtljati po .cnf fileovima za replikaciju i tako to
<ivoks> pa nikad nisi ni morao
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nego, uzivajte... odljepljujem se od ekrana
<ivoks> euca-describe-instances
<ivoks> ;)
<Mmike> kak nisi
<Mmike> morao si :)
<Mmike> nije tjelo bez toga
<Mmike> ok, u 5.1 nisi vise morao
<Mmike> al' u 5.0 jesi
<Markec> evo mene
<Markec> no pretpostavljam da ivoks nije tu jer je rekel da neče biti
<Markec> ljudi, posao doma tj poljoprivreda nemam izbora nego ići van delati kad me pozovu. uglavnom slboodno vrijeme mi je poslije 20 h, mogu ostati i ponočči koliko god treba
<Mmike> Markec, nis se ti sekiraj, sam razumi da nas nitko tu ne placa za ovo sve, jeld :)
<Markec> No ajde, pošaljem vam bocu zagorskog gemišta
<Markec> 2 litre
<Markec> ako mi uspijete to popraviti :D 
<Markec> nije gemišt nego bijelo vino, gemišt postaje kad dodajes vodu u čašu
<Markec> ja vas razumijem ljudi, znam da se vi trudite
<Markec> samo mi se malo dignuo tlak kaj sam ostao bez tih podaka
<Mmike> oce to :)
<Mmike> kad ostanes bez njih
<Mmike> daklem, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> ivoks se htio spojiti kod tebe da vidi o cem se radi 
<Mmike> right?
<Markec> odsada do 7 ujutro sam dostupan, pa ako mi pojasnite kaj da napraivm da vam omogučim pristup kompu
<Markec> pa da provirite
<Markec> nisam mogao jer posao me doma ćekao
<Markec> mnike, sto se radi kod tebe
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> krpam mysqlove slazem postgrese i zajebavam :)
<Mmike> kopiram si neke stvari s jednog serverosha na drugi
<Mmike> i tak
<Markec> aha, odakle si
<Markec> ja sam iz Zagorja, tj grada Zlatara ako ti je poznato
<Mmike> Zagreb
<Mmike> znam di je Zlatar
<Mmike> vise sam se puta nalio tamo :0
<Markec> :D 
<Markec> mnike dali se ti kuzis u to u Å¡to mi je ivoks pomagao 
<Markec> ja googlao i našao nesto slično http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376383 
<obruT> wtf, zbog fraudanog certifikata oce mi apdejtat miljon qt paketa :P
<igustin> 16:28 < Mmike> igustin, ako im ne budes gurao postgres, necu ti vise biti prijatelj!
<igustin> LOL ^^
<igustin> Mmike: tu bi i SQLite mogao biti overkill ;)
<igustin> ali da - ako bude baza, onda bude Postgres ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ne znam zašto uopće sumnjaš, sve svoje radim na Postgresu
<nvucinic> igustin: ping
<SilverSpace> igustin: Mmike uvijek sumlja 
<igustin> nvucinic: ke?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Markec> igustin bok :) 
<nvucinic> igustin: (i ostali) trazim nekog tko zna Drupal :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: sumnjati da ću možda koristiti MySQL zvuči uvredljivo ;)
<igustin> Markec: bok ;)
<Markec> jos uvik nisam riješio ønaj sitan problem
<igustin> nvucinic: ne znam iz glave, morao bih se raspitati
<igustin> Markec: kasnije sam gledao Å¡to ti se u stvari desilo
<Markec> i sto si zaklučio
<igustin> Markec: tebi nije riknuo disk, nego si ga sam skršio :-/
<nvucinic> igustin: (i ostali) naravno neko vece iskustvo sa drupalom, za 2 tjedna konzaltinga, developinga i opcenito nadgledanja rada sustava koji se radi u drupalu 
<Markec> nije riknuo, to znam, slucajno sam obrisao
<igustin> nvucinic: raspitam ti se, mislim da znam ekipu koja je s time doma
<Markec> nisam pazio
<nvucinic> igustin: thx.
<igustin> lako da si obrisao, ti si *pregazio* s drugim sadržajem
<igustin> nvucinic: np, frende, za tebe uvijek i sve :P :D
<Markec> da
<Markec> ali nisam nista kopirao nego je samo kreirao fat particiju na cijelomd isku
<Markec> ej igustin, pogledas li ovaj link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376383 
<Markec> mislim da ima isti problem kao i ja zar ne ? 
<SilverSpace> igustin: on ti sumlja i u pivo da je prehranbeni proizvod :)
<obruT> nego, vi koji ste bili u vz-u, jesu se snimala predavanja ?
<igustin> SilverSpace: ijaooo ;)
<igustin> Markec: hm, nemam baš vremena baviti se time sada, a pogotovo je to nezahvalno ovako remote
<igustin> Markec: ali mislim da to nije isto
<Markec> aha
<Markec> hvala
<igustin> Markec: naime, ako je tebi samo promijenjen tip FS-a, onda ti lagano možeš tu particiju opet prograsit Linux particijom i bit će sve OK
<igustin> ali sumnjam da je to tako
<Markec> zasto ? 
<igustin> prije bih rekao da ti je tebi tvoja ext particija *preformatirana* u FAT particiju, a to je nešto puno gadnije
<Markec> da
<Markec> moguče
<Markec> zar nije to samo mjenjanje particijske tablice ? 
<igustin> ne znam što si u međuvremenu sve radio, ali ja bih od toga najprije napravio image ne dirajući sam sadržaj to pokušao spasiti (što se spasiti dade) kroz virtualizaciju
<Markec> taj erase se desio u trenu
<igustin> pa, quick format i prođe gotovo trenutno ;)
<Markec> ej taj image
<Markec> o kojem pričas
<Markec> kako se radi tj koji je postupak
<igustin> ali kažem - promijeniš tip particije iz FAT u Linux i probaš, ali suuumnjaaaam (više ne Mmike) ;)
<igustin> ali kažem - promijeniš tip particije iz FAT u Linux i probaš, ali suuumnjaaaam (više nego Mmike) ;)
<Markec> AHA
<Markec> aha
<Markec> ej dali promjenom particije može biti još gore ? 
<Mmike> hm?
<igustin> Mmike: probudio sam te hajlajtom? :P
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tu sam ja 
<Mmike> radim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i cekam zenu pa da idemo pit
<igustin> Markec: mountaj je readonly
<Mmike> vish ,mogo bi si bas viskach neki popit
<igustin> lol
<Markec> igustin, kako se to mounta tj sto treba napravit
<Markec> pa mountan je 
<Markec> ako fat32
<Markec> dakle odem u gparted i promjenim particiju u ext4
<Mmike> e, ali
<Mmike> cekaj
<Markec> dali će to utjecati na prethodni sadrzaj, jer nezelim jos pogorsati stanje nego što jest
<Mmike> zar nisi sa testdiskom isao vratiti particiju
<Markec> jesam, evo ponovno analiziram disk, postupak je spor, jer sam zabunom se vratio na meni, i sad moram sve ispočetka
<igustin> gle, prije svega, ovo nije nešto što bi itko bez iskustva trebao raditi sam
<Markec> kad sam prvi put to odvrtio onda nije bilo ext4 u ponudi, već samo fat3a + hpfs /ntfs
<Markec> ja bi dao nekome
<Markec> u blizini 
<Markec> ili u zagrebu
<igustin> Markec: moj savjet ti je da to daš nekome tko to bolje zna, jer je velika šansa da ukakiš stvar još više
<Markec> da mi pomogne to obnoviti
<Markec> ali kome
<Markec> para nemam
<Markec> pa mi se neisplati ono uzimati za som, ili dva soma
<Markec> da mi obnove
<igustin> ne mora to bit neka datarecovery firma, može i neki iskusniji linuxaš
<Mmike> a, cek
<Mmike> kaj imas gore?
<igustin> Mmike: pornjavu, hoćeš ti spasiti stvar? :)
<Mmike> nah, bum mu istovario svoje :)
<Markec> nije pornjava, to sam se samo šalio. na disku su filmovi, serije koje sam nakupio godinama, a osim toga ima i videosnimaka, slike koje sam skupio slikajuči 
<Mmike> huh
<Markec> skupljao sam i druge stvari, tipa programi, e sad za njih me manje briga
<Mmike> imas li jos jedan disk?
<Mmike> isti/slican/veci?
<Markec> nebas
<Mmike> pribavi
<igustin> misliš - da klonira i radi na kopiji?
<Markec> na laptopu imam 120gb
<Markec> ali je dosta u upotrebi
<Mmike> pa da
<igustin> uh :(
<Mmike> koliko je velik taj disk koji si 'usrao'?
<igustin> pa koliko imaš gore podataka?
<Markec> 700gb
<igustin> ijao
<Markec> particija je bila valda velika 800 gb
<igustin> a ja mu kažem da od toga napravi image pa da spašava u virtualki ;)
<Markec> kako se to radi
<Markec> u virtualki
<igustin> stisneš F1, pa Enter
<igustin> Markec: šalim se, nije to za tebe, poslušaj
<Markec> reci
<igustin> odakle si ti?
<SilverSpace> bilo kakvo prckanje po disku pogorsava stvar
<Markec> Zagorje, zlatar
<igustin> huh
<igustin> ne znam nikoga od tamo
<igustin> SilverSpace: pa da, bolje da ne dira
<Markec> ovako, razmisljam o tome da 
<Markec> nekako posudim ili nabavim drugi sličan disk 
<Markec> pa da napraivmo kopiju
<Markec> ako mislite da se može
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam u to
<igustin> pa može, naravno, tebi je disk očito fizički ispravan, samo je logički sprčkan
<igustin> SilverSpace: sirova kopija s dd će proći bez beda
<Markec> aha
<Markec> igustin
<Markec> morate mi pojasniti
<SilverSpace> igustin: aha 
<SilverSpace> na to mislis
<igustin> ili image u virtualku, ali na nekom kompu na kojem će stati image od 700 GB :)
<Markec> gle 
<Markec> moze li jos jedan externi hardisk 
<SilverSpace> da
<igustin> da, može
<igustin> Markec: do kud ti je došao testdisk?
<Markec> 51%
<Markec> ako budete za sat vremena tu
<SilverSpace> problem je ako si to prckao poslje frke
<igustin> kad je već počeo, pusti ga do kraja, da vidimo što će moći napraviti
<Markec> nisam nista mjenajo
<Markec> mjenjao
<SilverSpace> ni sa gparted
<Markec> ne
<Markec> sve je isto onako kako je bilo
<Markec> nista nije ni pisano
<SilverSpace> onda ima sanse
<igustin> SilverSpace: u biti, još ne znamo točno da li je samo promijenio tip particije, ili je preformatirao FS na FAT :-/
<Markec> samo je vrazji fat32 na njemu
<Markec> igustin, sto ako napravis ti pokus
<Markec> recimo sa usb stickom neki malenim
<SilverSpace> uh to cita prvi file sistem kaj jebio na njemu 
<Markec> samo kaj to nije isto kao hardisk jel tak ? 
<Markec> hardis ostavlja tragove a usb tj flash disk ne
<igustin> tragove?
<SilverSpace> Markec: drugi disk bi ti trebao bit barem isti ili veci
<Markec> pretpostavljam
<Markec> evo idem vidjeti kakve su cijene
<Markec> jer ovaj sam kupio prije godinu dana
<Markec> pa me bas zanima koliko je pala
<SilverSpace> meni je rinuo dis pa sam prebolio lakse nego da sam ga tak shebo
<igustin> :)
<igustin> sorry, idem, sretno, ln
<Markec> ajd
<Markec> budes mi objasnil drugi put
<Markec> kako se napravi
<Markec> preko virtualke ono kaj si pričao
<SilverSpace> jos sam ga lupio par puta cekicem i bacio u kontenjer
<Markec> lupio zato da ga  skitnica ne upotrebljava opet ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Markec> nisi ga smio baciti
<SilverSpace> ??
<Markec> dobar je za staviti ispod kave ili čaše
<Markec> me kuzis
<SilverSpace> ne bi ga mogao gledat ispred sebe
<Markec> aha
<Markec> podsjetio si me na neku scenu
<Markec> crvenog patuljka
<Markec> lister je imao obračun sa tosterom i velikim maljem
<Markec> tj ćekićem
<Markec> neznam dali si gledao, toster je bio dosadan, neprestajnim pitanjima pa ga je lister ćekićem ugasio
<SilverSpace> :) gledao sam tu seriju ali se toga ne sijecam
<Markec> uglavnom nije bilo te scene nego je to rekao
<Markec> da je to napravio
<Markec> kad ga je Kryten htio popraviti
<Markec> ej
<Markec> jel bolje WD ili verbatim ? 
<Markec> silverspace ? 
<Markec> si živ
<obruT> ako je kome ukraden bicikl, mozda je ovdje zavrsio ? http://www.24sata.hr/sokantno/umirovljenik-80-je-u-samo-tri-dana-uspio-pojesti-svoj-bicikl-235196
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soup_of_silkie_seahorse_and_cordyceps.jpg
<Markec> strasno je to sto je starac pojeo bicikl
<Markec> a jos je strasno sto 24 sata zaraduje na jadnom starcu
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-24
<Markec> ima koga
<Markec> ivoks
<Markec> halo
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> "jutro"
<SilverSpace> dan
<Markec> jutro silver
<Markec> jeste li raspoloženi za moj problem, nezelim vas gnaviti
<SilverSpace> Markec: ne kuzim ti se ja u to
<SilverSpace> nemam nikakvog iskustva 
<Markec> aha
<Markec> razumijem te, a ovako ti smijem pričat
<Markec> ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Markec> ej, mi mozes objasniti kako fukcionira postupak preko virtualke, pitao jednoga iskosnog linuxaša no nije znao o čemu je tu riječ
<SilverSpace> napravis image diska 
<SilverSpace> zatim u virtualnom stroju instaliras ubuntu
<SilverSpace> i taj image pregledavas u njemu
<Markec> aha
<Markec> hvala
<SilverSpace> tako da ne diras orginal
<Markec> znas ono skeniranje jučer dvaput evo vidi sliku ovako je ispalo
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ti je problem da moras imati za to mijesta na disku
<Markec> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/www1.png/
<Markec> skuzio sam, pričao si mi jučer pa sam razmislio o kupnji jos jednog 
<Markec> sličnog
<Markec> zanimlivo je to da nema ext4 na kraju, a trebao bi biti
<SilverSpace> koliko je taj disk veliki
<Markec> e sad skeniram na drugačiji način, nisam isao na intel, nego samo na non partition i vidi se da je tamo ext4 particija
<SilverSpace> 1T
<Markec> da
<SilverSpace> nisam nikada radio sa tim alatom
<SilverSpace> pa neznam sto bi trebao dobiti
<Markec> kaze ivoks da može obnoviti particijsku tablicu
<Markec> evo vidi sliku http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6059/testdisk.png
<Markec> mali prozor je skeniranje odjučer nisam nista izasao a veliki je ovaj koji je upravo u tijeku 
<Markec> ali trebao bi biti jedna ext4 tj ustvari i jest jer su sve jednako velike 
<Markec> ajd da te ne zamaram s time
<Markec> jer se ne kuzis u to
<Markec> stavio sam maloprije na forum
<Markec> samo kaj se malo ljudi javi, da budem precizan, nitko :D 
<SilverSpace> da sad se vidi
<SilverSpace> ali ti ja to ne kuzim nemam iskustva sa time
<Markec> ej te mogu pitati nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> rijetko tko obrise disk ko ti :)
<Markec> kakva su tvoja iskustva sa verbatim hardiskovima
<Markec> mislim da si rekao jučer da imas verbatim
<SilverSpace> verbatim ? prvi puta cujem da oni imaju hdd
<Markec> evo gledao sam na diskont24 i vidim da se prodaje jedan jedini sa usb 3.0 i to jest verbatim
<Markec> http://www.diskont24.com/home.php?cat=351
<Markec> ja nemam usb3.0 no doći će jednog dana vrijeme za njega
<Markec> i nije jako skupli od usb2.0 verzije ali podrzava i tu verziju
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati F1
<Markec> ajd
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: f1
<Markec> uzivaj
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ja tebe tak volim :)
<Markec> mene jos uvik ćeka moj problem, i nisam samo ja na gubitku, i moja mama je, jer je i njena serija bila na disku
<Markec> ja jučer razgovarao sa jednim forumasem, on kaze da napravi backup particijske tablice
<Markec> pa ako se nesto slicno desi samo obnovi tablicu i na staro je :D 
<dodobas> https://twitpic.com/6prect :D
<MmikeMRMA> LOL :)
<SilverSpace> koja njuska AN 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<Mmike> Covjece, ovi voze 1.47, a ja vozim 1.44 :)
<Mmike> doduse, kroz sat-dva cemo vidjti prava vremena :)
<Mmike> idem bas vidjet jel' ima novi singapore za rfactor
<Mmike> ovaj koji imam jel, well... krivi malo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<SilverSpace> kaj se Alonso bori na stazi
<Mmike> ovaj Jean Alesi
<Mmike> koji je to lik :)
<dodobas> hmm, live eurosport... cycling women
<dodobas> 3 hrv. predstavnice suckaju tesko
<dodobas> ne mogu pratiti pelaton
<SilverSpace> fuck metronet
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> skinuo sam novi singapore
<Mmike> i taj ima smisla
<Mmike> iako, i tamo napravim 1:45 a sklize mi se auto za poludit
<Mmike> sad sam skinuo novi mod, F12011
<Mmike> idem vidjet to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj imas volan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yeps :) dobri drug dodobas mi unajmio svoj za malu paru na puno vremena
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nisam jos slozio kak spada jer mi je stol zdrkan
<Mmike> al' 50000000005 puta bolje nego sa rumblepadom
<Mmike> btw, vozio sam neki dan NeedForSpeed Underground 2
<Mmike> koji je to smijeh od igre :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja odavno nis ne vozim
<SilverSpace> neda mi se pare dat za neki stroj
<SilverSpace> hm na serveru imamo zombije :) There is 1 zombie process.
<Mmike> Tasks: 145 total,   1 running, 144 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Mmike> ey?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm kad sam se sshal pisalo mi There is 1 zombie process
<SilverSpace> da sad vise nema
<dodobas> lol, netko treba javiti spamerima da hrvati ne koriste cirilicu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ??
<dodobas> dobio spam, rekao bih na ruskom
<dodobas> ali na nekom ultra losem ruekom
<dodobas> razina kvalitate google translatora
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> hm onda bi mu trebalo reći da mi nismo rusi :))
<dodobas> mozda je na azerbejđanskom... tko zna
<dodobas> pa je onda sve ispravno :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja nekog tko se ne bavi politikom.... stvarno se trudis baviti :P
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> sad sam se dogovorio za rostilj :/
<Mmike> i necu gledat kvalifikacije
<Mmike> tukan
<dodobas> Mmike: ajme buraz, bas si truba
<SilverSpace> bas :)
<SilverSpace> hebes rostilj :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kakva sad politika
<dodobas> a ovo na TW
<SilverSpace> aa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo pocinju kvalifikacije :D 
<ivoks> 'dan
<Markec> o Ivoks
<Markec> bok
<ivoks> zdravo Markec 
<Markec> si se okupal
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znas je li sportklub prenosi medvescak sutra?
<ivoks> cini se da ne :/
<Markec> ivoks, hmm jos uvik nisam riješio onaj problem
<Markec> neznam nikog drugog pitat
<Markec> tj nitko drugi nezna
<ivoks> pa Markec ak su ti podaci tako bitni, onda bar mozes ostati online dok ti se pokusava pomoc
<Markec> nadam se da ču ostati sada par sati, evo pogledaj ovu sliku http://imageshack.us/f/690/testdisk.png/ onaj mali je odjučer, i shvatio sam da nije ext4 na popisu uopče, samo je mala particja i ta se zove Ntfs, mislio sam da je fat32 ali nije. e a ovaj veći taj se upravo skenira, samo kaj u ovom slučaju nisam odabrao intel, nego ono Non partition , opazit ćes da je ext pokazalo više puta uglavnom jedno te istu particiju
<ivoks> to je tak mala slika, nista ne vidim
<Markec> stisni crtrl i okreni kotačić miša prema napred
<ivoks> to je zum u browseru
<Markec> da
<ivoks> slika je i dalje mala
<Markec> budem ti napravil drugu sliku
<ivoks> al dobro
<ivoks> ovo s lijeve strane
<Markec> ćek
<ivoks> to nas zanima
<Markec> da ali to sam skenirao drugačije, tj nisam isao na ono Intel nego non partition hoče li biti kasnije isto ? 
<ivoks> pa mozda particija nije bila intel...
<ivoks> ajmo od pocetka
<ivoks> iss, kak sam gladan
<Markec> moram ti priznati da ovo traje poprilično dugo, dulje nego onaj koji sam jučer, i trajat će bar do večeras
<Markec> odi jesti, jer skeniranje neče biti sad gotovo
<ivoks> cekaj
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno
<Markec> reci
<ivoks> ako hoces da ti pomognem oko ovoga, ne mozes dolaziti i odlaziti
<ivoks> ne mozes prekidati proces
<ivoks> i ako traje 24h, onda traje 24h
<ivoks> ne gasis racunalo, ne odspajas disk
<ivoks> nista
<Markec> nista ni ne radim
<ivoks> kad zavrsi, a ja nisam tu, ostavljas racunalo upaljeno
<Markec> laptop mi radi nonstop
<ivoks> i cekas da se pojavim
<Markec> već nekoliko mjeseci
<ivoks> onda nemoj gasiti tesdisk, ok?
<Markec> neču
<ivoks> ok, idemo pokrenuti proces od pocetka
<ivoks> ali ne skeniranje
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> vec ces mi nakon svakog koraka reci sto se desilo
<ivoks> dobro?
<Markec> ok
<Markec> jel da ostavim ovo kak ide, i pokrenem drugi terminal
<ivoks> rekao sam da idemo od pocetka
<Markec> ok
<Markec> onda prekidam
<ivoks> prekini sve sto imas
<ivoks> i nikada ne pokreci dva testdiska u isto vrijeme!
<ivoks> ok, usb disk je ukopcan?
<Markec> evo jesam,
<Markec> disk je ukopčan
<ivoks> jel ti se mountao?
<ivoks> ako je, odmountaj
<ivoks> znaci, desni klik, umount
<ivoks> ili kako je vec ponudjeno
<ivoks> ako nije ili ako si odmountao, otvori terminal i pokreni 'sudo testdisk'
<Markec> safe remove drive
<Markec> evo jesam
<Markec> pokrenut je testdisk
<ivoks> ides na create
<Markec> da
<ivoks> sad si dobio izbornik gdje biras disk, jel tako?
<Markec> da, ali je samo disk od laptopa vidliv
<ivoks> onda izadji
<ivoks> istekaj usb disk i ponovno ustekaj
<ivoks> nemoj ici na ;safe remove drive'
<ivoks> vec na unmount
<Markec> budem to u konzoli napravio
<ivoks> znas kako?
<Markec> cek
<Markec> znam
<Markec> folder u /media
<ivoks> direktorij se to zove
<ivoks> sudo umount /media/kako_se_vec_zove
<ivoks> jesi?
<Markec> cek
<ivoks> nema sad brata, rucka, vecere
<ivoks> :)
<Markec> evo, jesam
<ivoks> ok
<Markec> disk se nije zvao po imenu nego je po nekoj Å¡ifri, pa sam morao u nautilusu pogledati koja Å¡ifra predstavlja ovaj od 1tb
<ivoks> sad sudo testidks
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> sudo testdisk
<ivoks> ok, ides na create
<ivoks> pa odabers disk i onda ne radis nista
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> sad je na odabiru particijske tablice
<ivoks> reci mi
<ivoks> koju je on sam oznacio?
<Markec> pa na vrhu je intel
<ivoks> ali koju je on oznacio?
<ivoks> intel?
<ivoks> ili efi gpt
<Markec> nitijednu, samo prvu, ispod pise
<Markec> do not select "none" for media with only a single partition. It's very rare for a drive to be non partitioned
<ivoks> znam da to pise
<Markec> nista nije označio
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<ivoks> nije jedna oznacena bijelom trakom?
<Markec> to jest
<Markec> ali prva
<Markec> Intel
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File:Partition_table_type.gif
<ivoks> ovdje je intel oznacen
<Markec> isto je
<Markec> kao na slici
<ivoks> i to prosli put nije naslo nista, ha?
<Markec> nije
<Markec> dvaput sam skenirao
<Markec> naslo je samo Ntfs particiju kao na onoj maloj slici
<Markec> na obadva puta sam se jednako načekao
<ivoks> a ext4 je nasao kad si isao na none?
<Markec> da
<ivoks> aj pricekaj malo 
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> idem instalirati taj alat da nes provjerim
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> ok, odi na none
<Markec> imam ponudeno
<Markec> analyse advanced geometry itd
<ivoks> odes na analyse
<ivoks> pa na quick search
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> to traje, ha?
<ivoks> meni je na 1gb disku trajalo 10ak sekundi
<Markec> cek moram opet kliknut
<Markec> sad je zeleno
<Markec> opet na deeper search jel tak
<ivoks> sto imas pod zeleno?
<Markec> ona sadasna
<Markec> fat32
<ivoks> sto je quick search nasao?
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> deeper search
<Markec> evo krenulo je
<ivoks> i traje, ha?
<Markec> da
<Markec> odma je naslo 3 particije
<Markec> slicno kao ono na velikoj
<ivoks> da? jel li jedna ext4?
<Markec> ima više ext4
<Markec> 5 raznih 
<ivoks> ok, zaustavi ga
<Markec> kako
<ivoks> pise ti dole stop
<Markec> enter ili 
<ivoks> dakle, samo enter
<Markec> da
<Markec> evo jesam
<Markec> sad vidim 4 
<Markec> particije
<ivoks> sad sa strelicama odes na prvi ponudjeni ext4
<ivoks> pa stisnes strelicu prema desno
<Markec> evo idem
<ivoks> pardon
<Markec> neče
<ivoks> ne strelicu prema desno
<ivoks> slovo p
<ivoks> i?
<Markec> ej izaslo mi je iz testdisk
<Markec> ispod mi je nabacilo gresku
<Markec> p: command not found
<Markec> ali to se pojavilo tek kad sam kliknuo na enter
<Markec> prvo p
<Markec> pa enter
<ivoks> TKO JE REKAO ENTER?!
<Markec> nije htjelo uči
<Markec> na p
<ivoks> pa onda to kazes
<ivoks> jesmo rekli da ne radis nista sto ti nisam rekao
<Markec> oprosti
<Markec> dodem opet na isto mjesto
<ivoks> nemam ti ja sta oprostiti, sjebat ces si disk tako
<Markec> ok
<Markec> sad budem zaustavio kad se pojave
<Markec> ext4
<Markec> evo
<Markec> opet isto
<Markec> kliknem P
<Markec> i izađe
<Markec> iz testdisk
<Markec> uopče nisam kliknuo na enter
<ivoks> malo p
<Markec> da
<ivoks> cek
<Markec> mozda treba odvrtiti skeniranje do kraja da bi to sa "p" fukcioniralo
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> odi ti natrag na intel
<Markec> aha
<Markec> evo idem
<ivoks> pa na deeper search
<Markec> Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista ? [Y/N] (answer Yes if unsure)      
<ivoks> n
<Markec> krenulo je skeniranje
<Markec> samo je fat32 vidliv
<ivoks> to traje sat vremena, jel?
<Markec> više
<ivoks> na deeper search odi
<Markec> 2 sata
<Markec> jesam
<Markec> skeniranje je počelo
<ivoks> ok, jel pokazao sto do sad?
<Markec> ništa
<ivoks> ok, nek zavrsi
<ivoks> i kad zavrsi ne radi nista
<ivoks> cekaj
<Markec> neču
<Markec> ostavit ču kako jest
<ivoks> ok, ja idem jesti
<Markec> ajd
<Markec> smijem li ja ići
<Markec> dojdem kasnije
<Markec> kad završi
<ivoks> odi
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> kaj je volim ovu stazu u singapuru
<drac0_> smece
<SilverSpace> kanal
<drac0_> di mi je sad spa
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sere mi se od f1 vise :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebga vettel razbija
<SilverSpace> izade jedan krug i dosta mu je
<drac0_> an razbija
<drac0_> ovo ostalo kako se nadje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> danas u trecem treningu an malo razgledavao vettelov bolid 
<drac0_> joj moram van do ducana
<SilverSpace> sa nekom tekicom u ruci
<SilverSpace> ozbiljnom facom
<drac0_> da :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<drac0_> reko, nesto mi tu ne stima
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<SilverSpace> ima on ideja i previse
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> gotta go
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> hm dal se u ubuntu moze simulirati da imas ip od UK 
<SilverSpace> windoze ima neki programcic za to
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da taj programcic se zove PROXY
<SilverSpace> nis ja tu ne kuzim
<dodobas> SilverSpace: apt-get install PROXY 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja bi simulirao IP iz turske!
<ivoks> sto moram instalirati za to?
<dodobas> ivoks: neki windows programcic
<dodobas> ocito
<SilverSpace> http://download.cnet.com/Expat-Shield/3000-2092_4-75211377.html
<SilverSpace> hebavas sveznalice
<SilverSpace> mene ste nasli zajebavati
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma joj....
<ivoks> "Then it simply would not work. kept getting "openvpn.exe" error"
<dodobas> da mozes samo tako promjeniti IP adresu bilo bi super
<dodobas> ali eto... ne mozes
<ivoks> ma vpn
<ivoks> vpn prema ne znam kome
<ivoks> zamijeni ti default rutu
<dodobas> mozes se spojiti ili preko proxy-a ili preko VPNa
<ivoks> i sad sav tvoj promet ide preko necijeg rutera
<ivoks> ni ne znas cijeg
<ivoks> al naravno, to je samo za BBC :)
<ivoks> i onda naivci instaliraju
<ivoks> pa pokrenu outlook/thunderbird/stogod
<ivoks> i opa... odjednom im se promijenio pass za mail
<ivoks> da ne govorimo o facebooku i slicnima :)
<ivoks> to je najobicniji vpn
<ivoks> ja sam si slozio vpn prema jednom americkom serveru
<dodobas> jos ti taj program lijepo slozi proxy za browser...
<dodobas> pa tamo ljepo vrti neki sll stripper i voila
<ivoks> da mogu do pjesama koji su dostupne samo amerima
<SilverSpace> http://linuxcentre.net/getiplayer
<ivoks> dodobas: pa ne treba proxy
<SilverSpace> radi toga pitam 
<ivoks> dodobas: kad sav promet ide preko njihovog servera :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ma ok, ako imas vpn, ali ima softvera 
<dodobas> koji ti osim serach engina postavljaju i proxy...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ljepo zakupi linode VPS u engleskoj...
<ivoks> dodobas: pa ovaj gore softver je openvpn klijent
<dodobas> to ti je 19€ mjesecno
<dodobas> ivoks: vidjeh komentare... :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa si slozi tunel i gledaj bbc
<dodobas> mozda posotje i komercijalni proxy servisi, znam da za ameriku ima
<SilverSpace> hm naso taj get_iplayer u repozitoriju pa me malo zainteresiralo ali vidim da je to komplicirano za mene 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eto, Putin se vraca
<ivoks> godisnji zavrsio
<ivoks> opet ce biti predsjednik
<ivoks> Addressing the ruling United Russia party's annual congress, Mr Putin and current President Dmitry Medvedev backed one another to switch roles.
<ivoks> ovi nasi nisu ni do koljena ovoj dvojici kriminalaca :)
<ivoks> samo ce zamijeniti mjesta
<ivoks> podsjeca na srbiju gdje vise ne znas je li tadic predsjednik ili predsjednik vlade
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vec su se jednom zamjenili
<Markec> Ivoks, evo sada je na 98%
<Markec> još par min
<ivoks> pardon, kostunica, ne tadic
<Markec> evo sad će
<ivoks> jel je
<ivoks> jel je
<Markec> sad ti dam screenshots
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ajde
<Markec> nema ext4 samo fat32
<ivoks> nije li bio i ntfs prije?
<Markec> da
<ivoks> a sad ga nema?
<ivoks> EKSKLUZIVNO: Ivana Nanut otvoreno o eksplicitnim fotografijama!
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> no, di je screenshot?
<Markec> sad če
<Markec> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/eett.png/
<ivoks> će
<ivoks> meko ch
<ivoks> i sad ti meni reci
<Markec> aha, brzo sam tipkao
<ivoks> kako to da sad nema ntfs, a prije je bilo
<ivoks> nesto se piskaralo po disku
<Markec> neznam, meni se čini da pokazuje sadasnu particiju 
<Markec> koja je fat32
<Markec> nisam ništa pisao
<ivoks> kakvi su ti to dokumenti koje moras vratiti?
<ivoks> doc? xls? jpg?
<Markec> pa ima svačega
<Markec> videozapisi
<Markec> slike
<Markec> sve sam stavljao na taj disk
<ivoks> dakle, pornici
<Markec> nema porniča uopče
<ivoks> i velis nisi nista pisao
<Markec> nisam, 
<ivoks> ali si lupao enter gdje god si stigao i pokretao dva testdiska u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> joj joj
<Markec> onaj prvi je zavrsio analizu
<Markec> jučer
<Markec> a drugi sam pokrenuo danas
<ivoks> dao si mi screenshot na kojem imas pokrenuta dva testdiska u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> ajde ovak
<Markec> jesam
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Markec> da izađem iz onog
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 'zagorci se vinuli u nebo'
<ivoks> bjeste dok jos imate glavu
<ivoks> jesi instalirao?
<Markec> instalira se
<Markec> evo gotovo
<ivoks> cek, moram nes obavit
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> jesi, ha
<ivoks> ok
<Markec> tu sam
<ivoks> jel vidis moju privatnu poruku?
<ivoks> nije ni gpart los
<rsedak> Mmike si tu?
<SilverSpace> rostilja
<ivoks> ma jao
<ivoks> lijepo kazem ne 2 testdiska u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> a ono, 4 ih se vrti
<ivoks> idem si natocit viski
<ivoks> il jeger...
<ivoks> jeger je uzas
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> taj jeger nikada nisam volio
<SilverSpace> bolji mi je bio pelinkovac
<SilverSpace> od njega
<jelly-home> jeger rula
<ivoks> slijedeca casa je chivas
<ivoks> bojim se da Markecu nema spasa :)
<jelly-home> zas ne, testdisk (onaj prvi) je nasao ext4 superblock
<ivoks> ma koji?
<jelly-home> nije li bilo [Marko ext4] 
<jelly-home> u outputu
<jelly-home> a labela pise samo u superblocku
<ivoks> al particijska tablica je none
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly-home> pa orig. p. tablica je pregazena velikim fat32
<jelly-home> (i vjerojatno dio ext4 fs-a, al to je manji problem)
<Mmike> pa, uvijek moze uzeti photorec, vratiti ce mu hrpu toga
<ivoks> bas sam ga pokrenuo
<Mmike> photorec?
<ivoks> mpg: 3 recovered                                                                
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al nema mjesta za sve to
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> ak su ovi mpegovi pornici
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> testdisk segfaulta kad hocu pogledati sadrzaj ext4 particije
<ivoks> mozda da probam s novijom verzijom
<ivoks> ne, novije verzije nemaju nis bitno
<Mmike> kak' da velim rsyncu da mi izkreira direktorije na destinaciji?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa to radi po defaultu
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa to uvijek radi kad imas rekurziju
<Mmike> hocu kopirati /srv/storage/mario/file.1 na destination:/srv/relative/storage/mario/file.1
<ivoks> rync -a
<Mmike> al' na destination imam samo /srv/relative
<Mmike> kak da mi sam izkreira storage/mario/file.1
<ivoks> rsyna -a /srv/ destination:/srv/relative/
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa stavi destination:/srv/relative/storage/ kao destination
<Mmike> jelly, i kaze mi da nema taj dir
<Mmike> cek
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> al' ne izkreira direktorij
<jelly-home> rsync -Pa tmp burek:tmp/novi-dir/
<jelly-home> sending incremental file list
<jelly-home> created directory tmp/novi-dir
<jelly-home> tmp/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> da, ne radi
<ivoks> EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock Backup superblock, 974 GB / 907 GiB
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp/blot$ rsync -Pa 1/2/3.txt mike@som.megafon.hr:/home/mike/tmp/rsync/1/2/3.txt
<Mmike> sending incremental file list
<Mmike> rsync: change_dir#3 "/home/mike/tmp/rsync/1/2" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Mmike> rsync error: errors selecting input/output files, dirs (code 3) at main.c(632) [receiver=3.0.3]
<Mmike> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (9 bytes received so far) [sender]
<Mmike> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(601) [sender=3.0.7]
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ako znamo velicinu particije
<jelly-home> Mmike: a tko je rekao da ostavis "3.txt" u destinationu
<ivoks> mozda mozemo probati nesto na blef
<Mmike>  mario@buntor ~/tmp/blot$ rsync -Pa 1/2/3.txt mike@som.megafon.hr:/home/mike/tmp/rsync/1/2/
<Mmike> sending incremental file list
<Mmike> rsync: mkdir "/home/mike/tmp/rsync/1/2" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<jelly-home> to je vec bolje
<Mmike> velis, ljepse faila? :)
<jelly-home> kao sto vidis, pokusa napraviti direktorij
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp/blot$ rsync -R 1/2/3.txt mike@som.megafon.hr:/home/mike/tmp/rsync/
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp/blot$ 
<Mmike> i iskreirao je na remotetu u /home/mike/tmp/rsync 1/2/3.txt
<Mmike> :* :)
<jelly-home> hm to nisam ni znao da ima
<Mmike> da, sa -R ce izkreirati, -R = relative paths
<Mmike> e, sad, jedino
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> sto ako nisam u ~/tmp/blot
<Mmike> blj
<jelly-home> budi?
<Mmike>  rsync -avR /foo/bar/baz.c remote:/tmp/
<Mmike> rsync -avR /foo/./bar/baz.c remote:/tmp/
<Mmike> to,  ubiti
<Mmike> mi treba
<ivoks> ljudi uzivajte
<ivoks> pa uvijek rsyncas s a
<ivoks> osim ako ne syncas na fat
<ivoks> rsync bez -a nije sync, vec kopiranje
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/starica-dosla-kupiti-novi-automobil-pa-unistila-salon.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> kaj ti pricas?
<Mmike> ne rsyncas uvijek s -a
<Mmike> zakaj bi? :)
<Mmike> rsyncam file, ne hrpu fajlova
<Mmike> samo mi je bitno da se na destinaciji pojavi u diru, relativno, u odnosu na dir, gdje je na sourcetu
<Mmike> -R radi tocno sto hocu :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ rsync -Rvp /home/mario/tmp/blot/./1/2/3.txt  mike@som.megafon.hr:/home/mike/tmp/rsync/
<Mmike> 1/
<Mmike> 1/2/
<Mmike> 1/2/3.txt
<Mmike> sent 118 bytes  received 37 bytes  310.00 bytes/sec
<Mmike> total size is 13  speedup is 0.08
<Mmike> zhebenoa
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim taj rsync
<SilverSpace> uvijek nesto shebem
<Mmike> rsync je zakon
<Mmike> al' pomogne ako man stranicu procitas, cijelu
<Mmike> iako 90% stvari nikad neces koristiti
<jelly-home> sintaksa je iznimno precizna i jedan / mijenja znacenje i mozda napraviti rusvaj
<Mmike> yeps :)
<Mmike> al' ima i --dry-run
<Mmike> koji zna biti life saver :)
<jelly-home> al nema --dry-rum
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> s cime da iz relativnog dobijem apsolutni path:
<Mmike> npr, odem u /usr/local/, i kazem: tonesto share/doc/frka.txt, i dobijem /usr/local/share/doc/frka.txt
<SilverSpace> hrt2 jako dobar dokumentarac
<Mmike> readlink -f 
<SilverSpace> u oneiric ima novi beckup deja-dup nisam ga jos probao
<Mmike> Ok, imam jos :)
<Mmike> imam relativni filename: boo/bar/baz.txt, readlink -f mi da /usr/local/boo/bar/baz.txt, kako da dobijem samo ovaj /usr/local/ ? :)
<jelly-home> a=boo/bar/baz.txt; b=/usr/local/boo/bar/baz.txt; echo ${b%$a}
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> bas mi covjek na #sed to objasnio
<Mmike> zasto to radi? :)
<jelly-home> ${... % ...} ?  Zato sto je to neko dodao u bash, valjda
<Mmike> http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/pe
<Mmike> substring removal
<Mmike> megamrak :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ajde probaj backup :)
<jelly-home> lako za backup, _restore_ je ono sto treba probati
<Mmike> jelly-home, +5 XP
<drac0_> ne radi :)
<drac0_> krsi se mamicu mu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hm kaj ne radi
<drac0_> ma radi al se skrsi app
<drac0_> al izgleda mi cist ok
<drac0_> treba probati
<drac0_> i restore napraviti
<SilverSpace> nisam ga jos probao ono full
<SilverSpace> za sad radi
<SilverSpace> nije se jos srusio
<SilverSpace> brz je na usb disk
<SilverSpace> jos je i zazipao
<SilverSpace> pola gige
<drac0_> a sta nam je crnjo razocaran
 * Mmike prica arapski
<Mmike> preko google translatea
<Mmike> blazen bio xchat i unicode :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nije-zelio-prestati-govoriti-denis-kuljis-rastjerao-punu-dvoranu-weekend-media-festivala/573525.aspx
<Mmike> koji seljak :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kreteni kaj su ga postavili za moderatora
<ivoks> Mmike: -a sacuva uid, gid, ctime, mtime, itd...
<ivoks> zato kazem da je -a sync, dok je bez njega to samo kopija filea
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZD8W2nO1lY
<dodobas> http://planetf1.com/photo-gallery/7197850/Saturday-s-Shots-From-Singapore#photo=14
<dodobas> http://planetf1.com/photo-gallery/7197850/Saturday-s-Shots-From-Singapore#photo=3
<dodobas> super slike
<Mmike> ivoks, a, to
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, da, to mi ne treba ovaj put :)
<Mmike> root@li192-190:/etc/sysctl.d# sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=4402741248
<Mmike> kernel.shmmax = 4402741248
<Mmike> root@li192-190:/etc/sysctl.d# sysctl -e kernel.shmmax
<Mmike> kernel.shmmax = 107773952
<Mmike> wtc?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-25
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<ivoks> zna netko di se ovakve stvari mogu kupiti kod nas?
<ivoks> http://www.audiogear.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?key=Adpt2MsmMsf&preadd=action
<ivoks> ne treba mi tocno ovo sto pise... treba mi adapter koji prima single jack za mikrofon i zvucnik
<ivoks> i dijeli ga na dva adaptera, za zvucnik i za mikrofon
<ivoks> chipoteka?
<ivoks> mikrofon na laptopu mi je neupotrebljiv jer pokupi neki visokofrekventni sum koji se poceo pojavljivati
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> svasta je on tu nasao
<ivoks> i ext4, i hfs i xfs
<ivoks> ono sto definitivno znamo je da fs pocinje ovdje:
<ivoks> 45707 ili 45708
<ivoks> a zavrsava 164146 ili 164147
<ivoks> velicina u sektorima je 1902725120
<ivoks> The harddisk (1000 GB / 931 GiB) seems too small! (< 13196851 TB / 12002466 TiB)
<ivoks> ovo mi je bas cudno
<ivoks> jelly-home: si tu?
<jelly-home> mozda
<ivoks> trebam drugo misljenje za http://pastebin.com/cPVwEcRg
<ivoks> prva tri broja su start, druga tri su end i zadnji je velicina u sektorima
<ivoks> ne znam sto su ova druga dva broja od prvih tri i drugih tri
<ivoks> prvi je pocetak i kraj particije
<ivoks> hm... mozda je na ovim mjestima nasao superblock
<jelly-home> vjerojatno CHS offset ili adresa
<ivoks> sad sam dobio nesto ljepse
<jelly-home> 164146 113 23 izgleda kao C=164146 H=114 S=24
<ivoks> P ext4                     0  32 31 118439  73 32 1902725120 [Marko ext4]       
<ivoks> P ext4                     0  32 33 118439  73 34 1902725120 [Marko ext4]       
<jelly-home> za to si imao i jucer.  U principu CHS ti uopce nije bitan.  Samo iz velicine diska i velicine fs-a nađi di bi trebao biti početak fs-a
<jelly-home> http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6059/testdisk.png # tu
<ivoks> znaci velika je 118439cyl, 1902725120s
<jelly-home> taj s daje malo preko 118439 C u x/255/63 geometriji
<jelly-home> pocetak particije je na cudnom mjestu.  Mozda je prvi sb nukean pa ovo čudo nađe neki rezervni
<ivoks> i meni se cini da tu nesto ne stima
<jelly-home> koliko je tocno disk velik u sektorima?
<jelly-home> blockdev --getsize /dev/sdX
<ivoks> Disk /dev/sdb: 1953519616s
<ivoks> Disk /dev/sdb: 121600cyl
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> ako je vjerovati ovome gore, particija zavrsava na 118439 cyl
<jelly-home> cisto sumnjam da pocinje tamo di testdisk misli
<ivoks> pa zato kazem, zavrsava
<ivoks> cek
<jelly-home> ni to nije sigurno, jer je djubre samo zbrojilo ono sto pise u sb-u na pretpostavljeni pocetak
<jelly-home> ali kraj nije bitan, kraj stavis na kraj diska ;-)
<dodobas> moinmoin
<jelly-home> da vidimo gdje bi mkfs.ext4 postavio rezervne superblockove na particiji velikoj koliko je taj fs, dd if=/dev/zero of=particija bs=512 seek=1902725120 count=0
<ivoks> Superblock backups stored on blocks:  32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,  4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968,  102400000, 214990848
<ivoks> jesi dobio isto?
<jelly-home> da, al ko zna koja verzija e2fsprogsa je to formatirala.  
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> a mozda je alignment na 1MiB a ne na CHS
<jelly-home> sta ima na 2048s 
<jelly-home> yep, to je vjerojatnije... velicina tog fs-a je poravnata sa 1MiB
<ivoks> bah
<jelly-home> (tj. 1902725120 mod 2048 == 0)
<ivoks> hoces se igrati? :)
<ivoks> ja polako odustajem
<jelly-home> za djabe?  ne, hvala
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> vec sam se zezao tako, s gpart-om doduse, i sve u svemu nije neka zanimacija
<ivoks> da, ja sam gpart prekinuo
<ivoks> mozda sam ga trebao pustiti do kraja da odradi
<ivoks> a mislim, mozemo i to probati jos
<jelly-home> mislim da on suti dok ne prodje sve
<ivoks> da, suti
<jelly-home> al ako particija pocinje na 2048s onda nema mjesta za malu FAT ispred
<ivoks> ma i meni se cini da fat nije bio ispred, nego iza
<jelly-home> ja bi trazio superblockove samo na svakom 1MiB offsetu
<ivoks> ako pogledas i ovaj 118439
<ivoks> kak se to moze?
<ivoks> al cek, cak i ako nadjem superblock, i dalje ne znam di particija pocinje
<jelly-home> ak je na 2048s onda znas jer je to najranije sto moze biti
<ivoks> ja mislim da je pocetak na 118439s
<jelly-home> ak je na (32768+2048) onda je... zanimljivo <g>
<ivoks> ne znam, ne znam ocitati sto ovaj testdisk ispise
<ivoks> start, tri broja, stop, tri broja, velicina u sektorima
<ivoks> onda sam pretpostavio da i start/stop pise u sektorima
<jelly-home>  (C, H, S) pocetka,  (C H S) kraj, velicina
<ivoks> P ext4                     0  32 33 118439  73 34 1902725120 [Marko ext4]       
<jelly-home> (0, 32, 31) = 2047s LBA offset.  (0, 32, 33) = 2049s
<ivoks> to bas i nema smisla s ovim ^
<jelly-home> meni to lici na 1MiB alignment osim sto fali za 1s
<jelly-home> kajjaznam, jel dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=8 skip=2048 | file - javi da je to neki ext4 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> data
<jelly-home> a 2047 ili 2049?
<jelly-home> ne bi trebao, to bi znacilo da je alignment namjerno cudan
<ivoks> samo sekundu...
<ivoks> telefon (posao za koji sam placen) :)
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> ma nis, ni na 2047, ni na 2049
<jelly-home> a otkud ga je onda izmislio
<ivoks> Markec: jesi ti 100% siguran da je prvo bila mala fat particija?
<jelly-home> /dev/stdin: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=264ebccb-92bf-47f1-88e2-93f30828ba5c, volume name "Debian" (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<Markec> nisam
<Markec> davno je to bilo
<ivoks> super... :)
<ivoks> cek, pa imas logove
<ivoks> kada si udesio disk?
<Markec> nesječam se tocno, bilo je prije više od 3mj
<jelly-home> heh
<Markec> cek
<Markec> ako mi mislis gledati u home particiju
<Markec> logove
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> Sep 20 13:40:20 marko-laptop kernel: [   46.807226] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<Markec> jer promjenio sam acc
<Markec> pa na novom neče biti ničega
<ivoks> dakle, prva particija je bila ext4
<ivoks> druga nije bila fat :)
<ivoks> Sep 20 13:40:20 marko-laptop ntfs-3g[2081]: Mounted /dev/sdb2 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
<Markec> ntfs
<ivoks> joj... gdje bi mogli naci neke podatke o particijama
<ivoks> eto ideje, baciti particijsku tablicu u printk svaki put kada se ukopca disk
<jelly-home> imas li kompletan output of testdiska negdje?
<jelly-home> ma jok, ideja je imati bitne stvari na backupu
<ivoks> jelly-home: onaj pastebin
<jelly-home> to je sve?
<jelly-home> http://pastebin.com/cPVwEcRg ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i onda kad odes na continue
<ivoks> dobijes
<ivoks> 09:25 < ivoks> P ext4                     0  32 31 118439  73 32 1902725120 [Marko ext4]       
<ivoks> 09:25 < ivoks> P ext4                     0  32 33 118439  73 34 1902725120 [Marko ext4]
<ivoks> al cek
<ivoks> to znaci da mozda pocinje od 0!
<ivoks> to jos nisam probao
<ivoks> jer cijelo vrijeme brijem da je ispred fat
<Markec> ono kaj si me pitao kada mi se udesio disk ? jesi li mislio izbrisao ? 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al cek prvo da rijesim klijenta
<Markec> ok,  desilo se prekjučer, i par minuta kasnije sam došao na IRC da pitam vas što da napravim u tom slučaju. 
<Markec> ako startup disk creator sprema logoeve onda možemo pogledati
<ivoks> krasno
<ivoks> Sep 18 22:27:11 marko-laptop kernel: [119346.216541] EXT4-fs (sdb1): previous I/O error to superblock detected
<ivoks> Sep 19 09:22:33 marko-laptop kernel: [158667.863560] EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): ext4_put_super: Couldn't clean up the journal
<ivoks> Sep 19 09:22:33 marko-laptop kernel: [158667.863567] EXT4-fs (sdb1): Remounting filesystem read-only
<ivoks> Markec: ti te usb diskove samo istekavas? ne radis umount prije?
<Markec> nebas
<Markec> stalno su prikopčani
<Markec> najčesto samo reset narpavim kad hoću u windows uči
<ivoks> Sep 23 13:30:16 marko-laptop kernel: [258642.792748]  sdb:
<ivoks> tu si ga ujeb... :)
<Markec> jel to znači da smo otkrili mjesto gdje mora tablica biti ili ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> jesi ti taj usb disk particionira prilikom instalacije?
<Markec> instalacije ćega ? 
<Markec> kad sam ga kupio particionirao sam ga
<Markec> i kasnije sam smanjio ntfs i povečao ext4
<Markec> i više nisam nikad
<ivoks> smanjio si ntfs?
<Markec> da
<ivoks> mislim, obrisao si obje particije i ponovno ih napravio?
<Markec> ne
<Markec> bili su podaci na njemu, pa sam gpartedom smanjio ntfs i stavio ext4
<Markec> tj povečao
<Markec> nekako sam siguran tj ne 100% da je ntfs bil prvi, jer kad sam ga smanjio onda sam povečao ext4 ispred 
<Markec> sa mišem u gpartedu
<ivoks> pa jel ti citas svoje recenice?
<Markec> da
<ivoks> nekako si siguran da je ntfs bio prvi, ali si ispred njega povecao ext4
<Markec> hoču reći
<ivoks> uostalom, znamo da je ext4 bio prvi
<ivoks> nebitno
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> problem je sto ne znamo gdje je ext4 pocinjao
<Markec> zato hoču reći  jer mislim da je bil ntfs prvi, smanjio sam ntfs na desnoj strani sa mišem, i na lijevoj strani (povečao ext4) pa mi se zato čini da je ext4 bil drugi. Pitanjce, dali gparted prebacuje sve podatke na početak ako se oslobodi mjesto
<Markec> si me razumio
<ivoks> ne
<Markec> gparted ima na vrhu, neku traku obojano. ispred je bila mala kockica koja je predstavljala ntfs a druga je bila kockica velika koja je predstavljala ext4
<ivoks> Markec: aj, budi tiho :)
<Markec> ok
<SilverSpace> :) jaoooooo
<SilverSpace> ja samo ne kuzim zasto si radio ext4 na vanjskom usb disku ???
<Markec> zar nije ext4 za hardiskove ? 
<SilverSpace> a kaj ti nije bolje da ti taj disk cita i windovs i linux ???
<Markec> isprva sam htio nači drivere za windows da moze čitati ext4 no nisam nasao pa sam odustao. a linux koristim večinu vremena. 
<Markec> windows najčesto koristim samo za neke stvari za koje ne postoje tutorijali za linux evo naprimjer kad trebam flashati mobitel, rootati itd
<Markec> vjeruj mi malo idem na windows i na njemu je mala particija
<SilverSpace> to ti je bio glup potez
<Markec> linux najbolje poznaje svoje particije, svetogrđe je da na linuxu koristim nešto za windows. 
<SilverSpace> vanjski disk baciti na ext4
<SilverSpace> eto kaj da si morao nesto kod frenda prebaciti na win
<SilverSpace> kaj bi sjeo i plakao
<Markec>  ma nebi, njihov problem
<Markec> reko bi im da mi donesu svojd isk pa da im ja prebacim
<SilverSpace> ee vidim sad je to tvoj problem :)
<Markec> nevidim ništa lose u tome, ext4 je pisan za hardiskove bio on externi ili interni
<jelly-home> eh, ne bas
<ivoks> da, nije neka sreca na sporom usbu
<ivoks> al nebitno
<jelly-home> ext4, xfs i jos neki se lose ponasaju na mediju koji se non-stop cupa ili reboota na zivo
<jelly-home> no to je sad nebitno
<SilverSpace> predobra slika kako dize pijesak iza guma http://is.gd/z6Kdky
<SilverSpace> bas nebitno :)))
<Markec> prema testovima, ext4 daje bolje rezutate od fat32 i netfs
<Markec> ntfs
<Markec> mislim u brzini čitanja, brzini prebacivanja podataka
<jelly-home> ali ga treba i cuvati
<jelly-home> a ako je spojen preko usb2 nista mu nece pomoci da ide preko 20-30MB/s
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> ok, ja imam pol sata posla za klijenta, pa se cujemo kasnije malo
<Markec> ok
<MmikeMRMA> jedva cekam tu stazu u Autinu
<ivoks> di smo ono stali
<jelly-home> na pivi
<ivoks> ah da
<jelly-home> ovdje je nema i treba ic u ducan
<ivoks> ustanovili smo da je ext4 bila prva particija
<ivoks> kolike je velicine u sektorima
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> ne znamo di pocinje i di zavrsava
<ivoks> hm, ali kako onda testdisk zna velicinu
<ivoks> naime, velicina se poklapa s onim sto korisnik misli da je imao
<jelly-home> nasao je _neki_ sb, samo pitanje koji 
<ivoks> kak znas?
<ivoks> 164146?
<jelly-home> po tome sto zna tocnu velicinu fs-a i labelu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tocno :)
<jelly-home> a onda nabada pocetak isto kao i mi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vozis??
<jelly-home> proble mi je sto (45707,  72, 22) nije ni blizu ni jednom rezervnom superbloku
<ivoks> ajmo vidjeti sto gparted zna izvuci
<ivoks>   rescue START END                         rescue a lost partition near START and END
<jelly-home> gpart.
<ivoks> pardon, parted
<ivoks> searching for file systems... 56%       (time left 00:10)                 
<ivoks> aj, bar je brzi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, gnjavim se tu s losim hostingom i postgresom gore :/
<jelly-home> ak trazi samo pocetak bojim se da nece nista naci
<Mmike> Muvam neki file sa patricije na /dev/sda na patriciu na /dev/sdb, file ima oko 2 i pol gige, /dev/sda je znatno brzi u citanju no /dev/sdb u pisanju. Dobijem prompt skoro pa odmah, i onda flush-8 jos 2 minutie radi, Dal' je to normalno, nisam nikad takvo ponasanje prije promijetio...
<Mmike> ext4, stroj ima 24G rama
<jelly-home> jadna Patricija
<Mmike> lol, Mladen Gogala je kreten i na psql-performance listi :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: smanji vm.dirty_background_ratio
<jelly-home> stvar je u postocima ukupne memorije, i kad imas vise od recimo 16GB to bude jako previse
<jelly-home> npr.
<jelly-home> # 16GB * 3% = still a lot
<jelly-home> vm.dirty_background_ratio = 3 
<jelly-home> sysctl, jelte
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sam sec, srce mu, kak' mi se to ne desava na ostalim strojevima
<Mmike> jel' mozda ima veze sto je to ext3 sa data=writeback ?
<Mmike> erm, ext4, naravno
<jelly-home> ne znam koji je default
<ivoks> hebes takvu nedjelju kad telefon ne prestaje zvoniti
<ivoks> al dobro, novi ugovor je tu :)
<ivoks> Markec: e gle... odustajem
<ivoks> ne zato kaj me ne intrigira
<ivoks> vec zato sto je skoro podne, a nisam se ni umio kak se spada
<ivoks> ako su ti podaci jako bitni, nemaj straha, oni su jos gore
<ivoks> barem vecina
<ivoks> a sad, ti ces ili kupiti novi disk, pa sa photorecom izvuci sam sto mozes
<Mmike> drek, nemrem na stroj
<ivoks> ili odnijeti proficima koji ce ti vratiti particije i to dobro naplatiti
<ivoks> necu ja ljudima uzimati iz usta, ako vec necu i sebi staviti :)
<Mmike> vm.dirty_background_ratio = 30
<Mmike> lijepo :)
<ivoks> slobodno netko pametniji moze preuzeti
<SilverSpace> :)
<Markec> aha
<Markec> razumijem te ivoks
<ivoks> jos samo da jedno probam
<Markec> onda budem krenuo u nabavu novog diska
<Markec> slične veličine
<Markec> mi mozes reći dali moze photorec napraviti sliku podataka tj neki log 
<Mmike> jelly, al' cekaj
<Markec> po kojem se vidi sto je nasao a sto nije
<Mmike> jelly, ako kazem 'sync', onda to sve sto je u pagecachetu ode na disk
<Mmike> pa ako moja aplikacija zapise i kaze 'fsync', onda je to to, dirty_background_ratio nema veze
<ivoks> Markec: ukljuci mozak; kak ti moze reci sto nije nasao? da bi to znao, mora znati sto je sve gore, a onda bi sve nasao
<Markec> ok
<jelly-home> Mmike: a jel kaze fsync?
<Mmike> jelly, pa, postgres je, ak ne kaze, nabit cu ga :)
<Mmike> ok, mv ne kaze
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<Mmike> tj, neznam
<Mmike> al' mv je samo usputan test bio, bed mi je sto postgres, kad ga natjeram da radi, radi k'o mutav
<Mmike> i onda ga ubijem, tj, shutdownam,
<Mmike> i imam jos 2-3 minute pisanja po diskovima
<Mmike> flush-8 proces roka
<jelly-home> jesi smanjio onaj vm tunable na ispod 512MB
<jelly-home> to je kod tebe cca 2 
<ivoks> Markec: s obzirom da nemas ni FS, nece ti niti znati imena datoteka
<ivoks> Markec: tak da ces svaku datoteku morati otvoriti da vidis sto je
<ivoks> Markec: znat ce samo tip datoteke
<Markec> ajoj
<Mmike> jelly-home, nisam, eto idem sad... mislim, stoji trenutno na 30
<Markec> dakle ako imam raspoređeno videozapise po brojevima epizoda 1, epizoda 2 itd
<Markec> onda budem mora sve sam opet posložiti
<Mmike> Markec, sansa je da ces imati to tako
<Mmike> Markec, isto je sansa da ces imati f123123.mpg, f4234234.mpg, i tako dalje
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> nema sanse da ce imati rasporedjeno
<ivoks> nema FS
<ivoks> nema direktorija
<ivoks> nema nis
<ivoks> samo datoteke
<ivoks> bez imena
<Markec> ok
<ivoks> al jebemu ma...
<ivoks> iz ovoga bi morali moci nesto otkriti
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/cPVwEcRg
<ivoks> HFS je ntfs particija
<ivoks> da probamo nju izvuci
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXKDu6cdXLI&feature=player_embedded <- LOL :)
<ivoks> mozda cemo onda barem znati kraj
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> ne znam ja to
<ivoks> i bok
<ivoks> prepotrgan je disk, cak i za testdisk
<Markec> ajoj, ok
<Mmike> a jel' photorec sto reko?
<jelly-home> a gpart? :-)
<jelly-home> photorec ce izvuci hrpu fajlova, to nije problem
<ivoks> pa izvuci ce
<ivoks> ali ce im dati random imena
<jelly-home> yep
<Markec> dajte mi recite neki su spominali kopiranje cijelog diska na drugi. pa da na drugom pokusamo riskirati tj stvoriti ext4 naslijepo
<Markec> dali bi to islo
<Markec> nisam stručnjak
<Mmike> Markec, jedina svrha toga je da, ako neso useres, imas originalni disk na kojem nisi usrao
<Mmike> (vise no sto si usrao u samom pocetku)
<Markec> da
<Mmike> tako da, isti ces problem imati na kopiji diska
<ivoks> ma gle
<ivoks> cijeli dan na slijepo napikavamo particije :)
<ivoks> izrada particija ne mijenja podatke na disku
<ivoks> ideja je da slucajno napiknemo raspored particija na disku kakav je i bio prije
<Mmike> nebi smjela, jest
<ivoks> sto je gotovo nemoguce
<Markec> aha
<Mmike> http://www.westnet.com/~gsmith/content/linux-pdflush.htm
<ivoks> meni se vise ne napikava
<Markec> razumijem te
<Markec> onda nemroas, pokusat ćemo sa photorec kad nabavim disk
<ivoks> da si napravio backup particijske tablice, vec bi bili gotovi
<ivoks> sad si naucio
<jelly-home> righto
<ivoks> kada napravis particijsku tablicu, napravis backup tog rasporeda
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> i kada napravis mkfs.ext4, copy-pejstas onaj dio u kojem se spominju superblockovi
<Markec> kamo sprema imena fileova
<ivoks> i onda se uvijek mozes izvuci
<ivoks> osim ako ne prepises bas neki sadrzaj preko diska
<ivoks> ovak...
<ivoks> najgore je sto malo fali
<jelly-home> ima ljudi koje platis pa napikavaju (ili su kupili softver od 4k$ koji napikava) umjesto tebe 
<ivoks> ali to malo je tako nemoguce za pogodit
<ivoks> da, to ti je opcija
<jelly-home> ovdje je kombinacija dva udesa i jeftini softver ce imati problema
<ivoks> njih nitko nece zvat dok rade
<ivoks> i moci ce si kupiti kruh i mlijeko od tog posla :)
<jelly-home> ae
<Markec> aha
<ivoks> a mi morao raditi, jebiga
<ivoks> a vikend je za odmor :)
<ivoks> ja sam pokusao, nisam uspio, nosi dalje :)
<Markec> hvala  na trudu
<ivoks> di se ovo moze kupiti: http://www.audiogear.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?key=Adpt2MsmMsf&preadd=action
<ivoks> nemas frke, nesto sam i naucio usput
<ivoks> a sad
<ivoks> passwd -l markec
<ivoks> slay markec
<ivoks> slay: Done.
<jelly-home> hm to je obrnuto od onog sto ljudi obicno uzmu za duple slusalice
<ivoks> da, nije to ni tocno ono sto mi treba
<ivoks> nego slika najbolje opisuje
<ivoks> imam problem da imam slusalice sa mikrofonom
<ivoks> i to je sve na jednom jacku
<ivoks> a laptop ima odvojene jackove za mikrofon i slusalice
<SilverSpace> ivoks: preko neta ovako tesko osim chipoteke
<jelly-home> jack sa 4 kontakta?
<ivoks> jelly-home: valjda, da
<jelly-home> na slusalicama?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: imas na twitteru chipoteku pa ih pitaj 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne znam ni kako bi objasnio sto mi treba :)
<SilverSpace> bar su se do sad javljali
<jelly-home> znaci zapravo sluske za mobitel
<jelly-home> uslikaj jack i objasni im ko sto si tu objasnio
<ivoks> jelly-home: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR60F8bd5Z8
<ivoks> kuzis, jedan jack za slusalice i za mikrofon
<SilverSpace> to ti za laptop
<SilverSpace> imas jednu rupu na laptopu
<ivoks> i ne mogu to spojiti na laptop
<ivoks> na laptopu imam dvije rupe
<SilverSpace> aha
<jelly-home> mozes al onda nemas mikrofon :-)
<ivoks> jedna za slusalice, jedna za mikrofon
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> mogu slusati
<ivoks> al zelim i koristiti taj mikrofon
<jelly-home> pitanje je dal ce to radit sam tak, ako na njima ima i gumb za odgovorit na poziv onda obicno postoji nekakav mini-protokol 
<ivoks> imas tri tipke
<jelly-home> 3!
<ivoks> bah... dobro, kupit cu zaseni mikrofon
<jelly-home> da.
<ivoks> da, <<, II/>, >>
<jelly-home> pitanje je dal je mikrofon uopce ukljucen po defaultu
<jelly-home> adapter bi vjerojatno bio specifican za tog vendora
<jelly-home> da ne bi slucajno sluske od Nokie stavljao na iPhone ili HTC ili nesto
<jelly-home> iako svi imaju fizicki isti konektor
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwxGTbi9mQI&feature=player_embedded
<jelly-home> ivoks: ovakve neke? http://www.dealextreme.com/p/designer-s-earphone-for-htc-desire-desire-hd-hd2-57309
<ivoks> Za procesor koji ste odabrali ne možete odabrati RDIMM memorijske module. Odaberite RDIMM memorijske module.
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, to imam
<ivoks> vise mi se isplati kupiti dell server s windowsima nego s linuxom
<Mmike> ivoks, di kupujes to?
<jelly-home> tak je to kad placas list price
<ivoks> ma dell.de
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gold-plated-3-5mm-female-to-dual-male-audio-split-adapter-32328
<SilverSpace> ovo tebi treba
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwxGTbi9mQI
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<ivoks> iako boje ukazuju na to da bi rozi mogao biti za mikrofon
<ivoks> ma kupit cu mikrofon
<ivoks> ionako sam non-stop na telefonu
<SilverSpace> pise na jednom kraju mic
<SilverSpace> na drugom R/L
<Mmike> zasto ljudi tako vole unix timestamp
<Mmike> i onda to trpaju u bazu
<Mmike> i onda pisu mumbo-jumbo kod koji preracunava i racuna s time :/
<SilverSpace> http://www.dealextreme.com/feedbacks/browseCustomerPhotos.dx/sku.32328~id.43232
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, al meni to treba kod nas :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) da znam 
<SilverSpace> na mojem edge je jedna rupa tako da pase taj od htc_a dzek
<jelly-home> pase i radi?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da i radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto unix timestamp rula!  Bar do 2038
<jelly-home> Mmike: pusti, unix timestamp je jos super
<jelly-home> neki dan sam nasao tablicu u kojoj se kolona za vrijeme racuna kao polusatni offset od nekog blesavog datuma
<jelly-home> i tablica je particionirana po tom polju
<Mmike> o, lol :)
<jelly-home> DATE_TIME_ID = 0 = 2007-11-10 05:00:00 CET
<jelly-home> DATE_TIME_ID = 1 = 2007-11-10 05:30:00 CET
<jelly-home> DATE_TIME_ID = 2 = 2007-11-10 06:00:00 CET 
<jelly-home> DATE_TIME_ID = 59177 = 2011-03-27 01:30:00 CET
<jelly-home> DATE_TIME_ID = 59178 = 2011-03-27 03:00:00 CEST 
<ivoks> Particije Ne, GPT Omogućeno opcija koje ste odabrali nije u skladu sa H200 ili SAS6i Perc RAID kontroler .
<ivoks> arghhhhhhhhh
<ivoks> necu particije, necu raid polje
<ivoks> jeb... ma...
<jelly-home> particije?
<jelly-home> aha, da dobijes windowse predinstalirane
<ivoks> ma glupi dell izbornik hardvera
<jelly-home> ko je opce zastupnik za dell
<ivoks> ako odaberes 4 diska, onda te siluje da negdje moras odabrati gpt
<ivoks> a onda gpt kenja ne znam sto
<ivoks> pa onda 'ova raid konfiguracija' ne radi na ovom raid kontroleru
<ivoks> onak 7 stavaka za disk
<jelly-home> ne bi to uzimao da me na glavu postavis, sta fali HP Proliantima
<ivoks> daj mi raid kontroler i diskove, ostalo cu sam, dovraga
<ivoks> nasao sam mogucnost 'Nema operativni sustav'
<ivoks> hp.de je nemoguc:)
<ivoks> ne vidim kako konfigurirati sto zelim
<ivoks> uzas im je stranica
<ivoks> uzas
<jelly-home> tu se 110% slazem
<jelly-home> osim sto obicno gledam hp.com
<ivoks> eto, zato dell
<ivoks> hp.com je isto to
<ivoks> al sa dellom bar mogu sloziti sto zelim
<ivoks> ovi mi daju svoje neke konfiguracije koje ne zelim
<jelly-home> pa kaj nemas customize gore
<ivoks> RAID 10 ima najviše 3.6TB ograničenje prostora za pohranu dopušteno.
<ivoks> ma gdje?
<ivoks> pokazi
<ivoks> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/sm/WF25a/15351-15351-241434-241477-241477-3948598.html
<jelly-home> sto slazes? tower? rackmount? 1u? 2u? diskova?
<ivoks> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/sm/WF06b/15351-15351-241434-241477-241477-3948598-5061039.html
<ivoks> ma tower
<ivoks> 4 diska od 2tb
<ivoks> zelim 4GB RAM-a
<ivoks> raid kontroler
<ivoks> za raid10
<jelly-home> hmda, opce nema customize za ML seriju
<jelly-home> dakle sata sa smart arrayem
<ivoks> da 
<ivoks> slozio sam poweredge t310 za 2600 eura
<ivoks> ma znas kaj
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<jelly-home> mda, to je jebada.  Najbolje nazovi nekog distributera i trazi ponudu
<jelly-home> oni imaju pristup internim klikalicama
<jelly-home> (i to opet nije garancija da ti nece prodati nesto sto ima krive dijelove koji ne idu jedni s drugima ;-)
<SilverSpace> f1 studio 
<Mmike> nemrem gledat to
<Mmike> iritantan je onaj gregovic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ni ja ne gledam slusam :)
<drac0_> ima li sta gore od jergovicha
<drac0_> naravno da ima, kombinacija jergovich-sopek
<drac0_> omfg
<drac0_> ta fitness kucka vise nema sta za raditi pa se sad guzi bilo gdje
<Mmike> yeps
<drac0_> ma ok moze i f1, sta je to jel ...
<drac0_> i sad ti gledaj to
<drac0_> ma vipstand i boq
<drac0_> kata-fakin-strofa
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> vipstand fura bbc
<Mmike> a oni su MEGA
<drac0_> tamo mi je barem gust komentari
<drac0_> ne mogu vjerovati da mi fale ona muppet ekipa iz hrt-a
<drac0_> ovo je uzas
<Mmike> ja ne mogu vjerovati da su ovi forsali prebacivanje na digitalni signal
<Mmike> koji je pimpekast u odnosu na analogni :/
<drac0_> sve je to gola kifla
<drac0_> idem do susjeda na maxtv hd f1 :)
<drac0_> hebo sve kad to samo hitlertv ima
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj ste vas dvojica katastroficari :)
<Mmike> pa nismo, nego
<Mmike> taj digitalni signal
<Mmike> lose, brate
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> ali te mogu vise kontrolirati nego na analognom
<SilverSpace> 1 i 0 sve zapisuju
<SilverSpace> mamicu im
<Mmike> ne kuzim bas sad
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> gledat formulu
<drac0_> odoh i ja
<drac0_> usrani jergovich-sopek
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima neki jeftini standalone receiver koji hvata bolje od vecine ovih ugradjenih u TV
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> to su morali staviti mojim roditeljima u Puli koji su tocno u sjeni ispod odasiljaca
<SilverSpace> hebga moras imati dobru antenu
<jelly-home> ne pomaze
<jelly-home> mora hvatati sa drugog odasiljaca
<SilverSpace> ono sidite sa krova je bila takva laz da ma joj
<SilverSpace> koji pljugeri
<jelly-home> no, reklama ko reklama
<jelly-home> bas smo ovo ljeto mijenjali im antenu opet
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, imam neki telefunken, bolje puno nego sa starim no-nametom, al' i dalje
<Mmike> vidim dobro samo hrt1/hrt2 i novutv
<Mmike> rtl, rtl2, doma, kapital, nettv, i sve ostalo vidim tak tak
<Mmike> kako kad
<Mmike> kad kisa pada, opce ne vidim
<Mmike> nist, vipstand slozen, streaming radi, crt telka u pogonu, pozdravljam vas na slijedeca dva sata
<Markec> evo mene opet
<Markec> razmisljam o svemu onome photorec itd
<dodobas> Mmike: aj... :)
<Markec> bok
<Markec> jelly-home si tu :) 
<jelly-home> samo tijelom
<Markec> aha
<Markec> te smijem pitati
<Markec> zasto photorec nevidi imena
<jelly-home> imena se ne nalaze na istom mjestu gdje i podaci
<Markec> aha
<Markec> a ono vrijeme snimanja
<Markec> itd
<Markec> kreiranja i slicno pretpostavljam da neče biti vidlivo
<jelly-home> imena datoteka, struktura direktorija, atributi, to je sve dio filesystema i toga treuntno nemas
<Markec> ok
<Mmike> Idem malo do windowsa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gas gas
<SilverSpace> oj drac0__ 
<SilverSpace> jes ziv
<drac0__> evo me
<drac0_> SilverSpace, yo
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel i na maxtv komentira jergovic
<drac0_> nego sta
<drac0_> mamicu mu fufljavu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> 720p je prijenos
<drac0_> toliko o full hd-u
<SilverSpace> cek kaj nema full
<drac0_> ne znam, frend nije uspio dobiti 1080p
<SilverSpace> aa 
<drac0_> a ima 42" mrcinu full hd
<drac0_> i 720p je ok
<SilverSpace> rekli su da ima oba 
<ivoks> eh
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si pregazio covjeka
<ivoks> cini se da moj tv tuner losije lovi od ovog sto se moze kupiti u konzumu
<ivoks> ne, kupao sam se cijeli dan
<ivoks> hladio zivce
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> more jos dobro
<ivoks> jel netko ikad pokusao raditi live stream svog desktopa?
<drac0_> ne
<SilverSpace> nije ga bura razhebala
<ivoks> ne, more je super
<ivoks> oko 24C
<drac0_> taman
<SilverSpace> super
<ivoks> idealno
<ivoks> vani je oko 29
<ivoks> pa ti nije hladno kad ulazis
<drac0_> jao najbolje
<ivoks> bas odmor i gustanje
<drac0_> ivoks, jesi se izgustao ove godine dolje? :)
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce ebel
<drac0_> SilverSpace, samo nesto cekamo :)
<ivoks> pa i jesam
<ivoks> odradio zivotnu avanturu
<SilverSpace> hehe http://www.gp1.hr/massa-fia-mora-kazniti-hamiltona/
<ivoks> provezao vecinu staza na otoku
<ivoks> bio od 4 mjeseca
<ivoks> do polovice 10.
<drac0_> nice indeed
<ivoks> bas ono, zivot je lijep
<SilverSpace> drac0_: zivot nam prolazi u cekanju
<ivoks> malo je bilo gladno pocetkom 4. mjeseca, ali nista strasno
<drac0_> ivoks, zabusavas vidim a tko ce po serveru raditi :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek neki kujac cekas
<ivoks> mislim hladno, ako se uzme u obzir da se nisam pokrio kad bi spavao :)
<ivoks> drac0_: oh, radim ja po serverima, bez brige
<ivoks> a za ove nase klijente imam covjeka u zg-u
<drac0_> organiziran si :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cekamo i smrt :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0_> di nam je onaj budz0r
<ivoks> kaj, gotova je utrka
<drac0_> smece od utrke
<drac0_> starac se skuco
<drac0_> malo napeto u sredini
<ivoks> ne znam, ne lovim ove lokalne TV-e :)
<drac0_> i to je to
<drac0_> seb gaytell odvozio s gumbicima
<drac0_> ostali na repu
<drac0_> itd
<ivoks> klasika
<drac0_> nece ni suzuka biti ista bolja :(
<SilverSpace> papci 
<SilverSpace> mali je klasa
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> crnjo kreten
<SilverSpace> dobro mu je massa reko
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> a sta i taj massa je isto uqurcu
<SilverSpace> je 
<drac0_> a ni baricelo
<SilverSpace> nasli se dva prava
<drac0_> ma sve je to jedan veliki cirkus
<drac0_> s puno gumbica
<SilverSpace> ham je nervozan jer button nije jos potpisao ugovor
<SilverSpace> trazit ce button u ugovoru da bude prvi vozac
<ivoks> screen ima multiuser
<SilverSpace> ham je onda odhebo karijeru
<drac0_> kaj si lud
<drac0_> nedaju oni crnju
<drac0_> pa to je njihovo crno dete
<SilverSpace> dete kreten
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ha sta sad :)
<drac0_> hebe mu se
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi probao tmux
<drac0_> mene vise zanima sta se kuha kod crvenih :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: istina 
<SilverSpace> nis
<SilverSpace> za sljedecu godinu je sve isto
<drac0_> a fak
<drac0_> znaci sve isto sranje i 2012
<drac0_> kaj hoce smanjiti barem motore na 1.2l pas mather
<SilverSpace> nista se sljdece godinene mjenja
<SilverSpace> bar nista vazno
<drac0_> sgs2 prodan u 10 mil
<SilverSpace> sgs2 mah ne gljedam to
<drac0_> http://t.co/uhisz3W1
<SilverSpace> note mene zanima
<drac0_> chaky, neces valjda natrag na GV :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ti jos uvijek na htc
<drac0_> nego sta
<chaky> drac0_: ma kad si prije vidio????
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> drac0_: mozda, next week
<Mmike> 1:39
<drac0_> predobro mi radi miui
<SilverSpace> fuck koji app http://www.ikmultimedia.com/irig/features/
<Mmike> i otpale mi ruke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: japan
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da sick
<Mmike> japan
<chaky> drac0_: vjerujem ti. Pokusao sam koristiti MIUI na poslovnom mobitelu, medjutim teze se snalazim. Lakse mi je s stock android.
<drac0_> chaky, stvar navike
<drac0_> chaky, imao sam optimus par dana
<drac0_> uzas baterija, ekran nis posebno
<drac0_> odustao
<drac0_> cekam nesto bolje, desire mi savrseno radi
<drac0_> mozda htc vigor
<SilverSpace> votka
<drac0_> nego sta :)
<drac0_> vigorovka
<SilverSpace> nit mirise nit smrdi
<chaky> drac0_: btw. skuzio sam da na Desire _uvijek_ dobijem bootloop kada se isti puni. Pogotovo kada se ugrije kod punjenja. Evo vec 10-15 dana nemam reboootanja. Stavim ga puniti tijekom noci.
<drac0_> svasta
<drac0_> chaky, da nije do kernela?
<SilverSpace> pregrijava se
<chaky> drac0_: ne
<drac0_> chaky, to jos stock gore?
<chaky> drac0_: stock sto tocno?
<chaky> htc stock?
<chaky> ne
<chaky> Oxygen
<drac0_> aha
<chaky> vrtim Oxygen na Desireu i Samsungu
<chaky> kada ces kupiti sgs2?
<drac0_> jel ima GV za sgs2?
<chaky> nope
<chaky> ima vm7
<chaky> cm7
<drac0_> chaky, cekam sad lukavo do kraja godine da vidim sta ce doci nakon sajma
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> :)
<chaky> sgs3
<drac0_> ide neki novi lg, pa samsung, pa onda taj htc vigor
<drac0_> necu se zaletiti
<chaky> dobro dobro
<ivoks> moj slijedeci telefon ce imat webos
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ivoks, di ces to naci? :)
<ivoks> u ducanima
<drac0_> ajde dobro
<drac0_> ivoks, ajde da cujem par argumenata :)
<ivoks> argumenata?
<drac0_> u korist webos-a
<ivoks> promjena
<drac0_> aha ok :)
<drac0_> kupi Silveru onaj webos tablet, sad je u pol cijene :)
<drac0_> chaky, kako ti radi oxygen na sgs2
<ivoks> e vidis... to bi mogao
<ivoks> dati novi priliku cm7 sa svim ovim fixevima
<drac0_> ivoks, sta ti vrtis na sensationu, cm7 alpha?
<ivoks> gledam rtl i ne vjerujem
<ivoks> drac0_: leedorid
<chaky> drac0_: radi dobro. Stabilno.
<SilverSpace> 0:2 prva trecina
<SilverSpace> Villach 0 - 2 Medvescak
<ivoks> fino fino
<SilverSpace> samo da nas zaobidu ozljede i da se uigramo bit ce to dobro
<Mmike> ozljede od mlacenja? :)
<ivoks> evo, slozeno
<ivoks> terminal share
<SilverSpace> 4
<SilverSpace> 3
<SilverSpace> 0
<ivoks> 40
<SilverSpace> 0:3
<ivoks> naglic, zanoski, sertic
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> 0:4
<ivoks> brine je zabio 4.
<ivoks> 1:4
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> hah, schumi se zaletio
<SilverSpace> ko pocetnik
<ivoks> SilverSpace: hoces mi pomoci nesto testirati?
<SilverSpace> ??
<ivoks> pa... imas 5-10 minuta?
<SilverSpace> imam
<SilverSpace> 2:4
<ivoks> sorry, pukla mi veza
<SilverSpace> dobre ove nase odbojkasice
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi vidio private poruke?
<ivoks> pa dakle... to super radi
<ivoks> valjda ce biti ok i sa 20ak klijenata
<SilverSpace> kaj ubiti to radis
<ivoks> shaream screen session
<SilverSpace> aha da i jedna i druga strana vidi kaj se radi
<SilverSpace> ono receno zdravo seljacki
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> 2 - 4 zavrsila 2trecina
<ivoks> jedna ima kontrolu
<ivoks> drugi samo gledaju
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo i korisno
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/schumacher-pobijedio-vetela-prvi-put-ove-godine/968532/
<SilverSpace> evo i shumi moze dobiti :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj, hostas screen kod sebe
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> vjerojatno najjednostavnije
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> imam samo jedan bed
<ivoks> ah, znam kako
<ivoks> nema bedova nikakvih
<ivoks> sve rijeseno
<SilverSpace> Villach 2 - 4 Medvescak
<SilverSpace> kraj
<ivoks> odlicno
<ivoks> odlicno!
<ivoks> to je bilo prvo gostovanje na koje sam isao
<ivoks> villah vs medvescak
<drac0_> cak noris je ranjen, metak je u kriticnom stanju
<ivoks> joj, kad ce vise ti izbori proci
<ivoks> zlo mi je od ovih probisvijeta
<drac0_> true
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> cuj bbc
<ivoks> vise nece koristiti prije/poslije Krista
<ivoks> ali i dalje ce brojati godine od rodjenja Krista
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> pa zasto onda ista mijenjati? :D
<drac0_> sere mi se od ovih naslova na portalima
<drac0_> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/motociklist-naletio-na-djecaka-na-biciklu-koji-se-bori-za-zivot-236134
<drac0_> pobogu zasto je djecak vozio bicikl koji se bori za zivot?
<drac0_> preloshe
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eto, jos jedna nelogicnost u bibliji
<ivoks> The Gospel of Luke states that Jesus was conceived during the reign of Herod the Great[Luke 1:5] (i.e., before 4 BC) while also stating that Jesus was born when Cyrenius (or Quirinius) was the governor of Syria and carried out the census of the Roman provinces of Syria and Iudaea.
<ivoks> herod je umro 4.b.c.
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> a Cyrenius je bio guverner 10 godina poslije, 6.a.d.
<ivoks> kak sad, kak :)
<drac0_> mozda cern ima odgovor :)
<SilverSpace> hebga pa on je isus
<SilverSpace> sve moze
<drac0_> cak noris je tako rekao
<jelly-home> tebe ta biblija grdo bode, a ivoks 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: lol tek su se oni sad zaglavili
<ivoks> netko je zajebo
<ivoks> ili luka ili povjesnicari :)
<ivoks> ma ne bode me
<ivoks> nego sam isao malo citati
<jelly-home> cesto je spominjes
<SilverSpace> drac0_: neznaju sto je brze
<ivoks> jer me zanimalo koja je tocno godina 1ad
<ivoks> je li to zbilja rodjenje isusa, kako se smatra
<ivoks> al jebiga, biblija je prepuna kontradikcija o njegovom rodjenju
<ivoks> tj, datumu
<ivoks> luka jedno
<ivoks> ivan drugo
<ivoks> matej trece
<jelly-home> ko da je bitno jel rodjen 6bc i 1ad
<ivoks> a povjesnicari cetvrto
<jelly-home> ili
<ivoks> pa nije pretjerano bitno
<jelly-home> proslo 2000 godina, tko ce ga znati
<ivoks> ali ako cemo relativizirati kada je rodjen, upitno postaje i je li rodjen
<jelly-home> ma jok
<ivoks> jer ocito se nisu dobro dogovorili :)
<jelly-home> niko ne zna ni kad je tocno Tito rodjen
<jelly-home> pa se ne dovodi u pitanje je li postojao
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> kak se ne dovodi u pitanje
<SilverSpace> jel rus ili zagorec
<jelly-home> ehehe
<ivoks> doci ce i on na red da ga relativirizamo
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> jel bitno
<ivoks> ma nije bitno
<SilverSpace> je :
<ivoks> al jedan kaze nakon sto je harod umro, drugi kazi da je za vrijeme haroda
<ivoks> tu nisu bitne godine
<ivoks> to su logicke kontradikcije
<jelly-home> jebogapas, vidis da i za 10 godina nije jasno zasto su se srusili tornjevi 9/11, hrpa "kontradikcija"
<ivoks> uglavno, nebitno
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali nije upitno da su se srusili za vrijeme busha
<jelly-home> za sad, vidjet cemo za 50 godina dal su ce opce desili
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jos sedam dana imas vremena se kupati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i suti 
<ivoks> kupat cu se ja jos i u 10.
<ivoks> u bostonu cu si kupiti odijelo
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> to zakon
<ivoks> i veslat cu i po zimi
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> freak
<ivoks> ma kenjam
<ivoks> po zimi bordam
<drac0_> haha
<drac0_> samo sam te cekao :)
<ivoks> i to na whistler ove zime
<ivoks> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/index.htm
<ivoks> bajum badum
<ivoks> dnevna ski karta 100$
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> :D
<drac0_> jebiga svakoj budali njeno veselje :D
<ivoks> Residents of Canada and Washington State can save on lift tickets with the EDGE Card.
<ivoks> naci cemo neku kanadjanku i iskoristiti ju
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> jedva cemak
<ivoks> cekam
<ivoks> http://media.intrawest.com/whistler/trailmap/index.html
<drac0_> sick
<drac0_> symphony express :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di je to
<drac0_> canada
<drac0_> zgodan web
<drac0_> ides jebene fotke na panoramics
<ivoks> spustiti se stazom za spust s olimpijade 2010
<ivoks> sad kad pogledas
<ivoks> dnevna karta je 500kn
<ivoks> sljeme dnevna je 100kn
<ivoks> a ovo je 50 puta vece, ne 5x
<SilverSpace> i di bi isao
<ivoks> kaj 50, 500
<SilverSpace> opako izgleda
<ivoks> sve redom, tjedan dana
<ivoks> 7 dana, 500$
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> pih!
<ivoks> ski pas i smjestaj na stazi = 125$ na dan
<jelly-home> / woof \\
<jelly-home> //
<jelly-home> dammit
<ivoks> jet lag + snowboard = broken leg
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> e bilo je prije rijeci o prilagodbi phpbb prijevoda za forum
<hbogner> ocemo se s tim igrati
<hbogner> da to stavim na bitbucket?
<ivoks> 'noc
<lulz87> ej
<SilverSpace> no da
<drac0_> bit ce dosta
<drac0_> ajte noc
<hbogner> ode i ja noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-17
<ivoks> bestije
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yellll
<ivoks> dan
<dodobas> dobra vecer ivoks  :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255560_531607150187882_618255233_n.jpg
<ivoks> kakva vecer
<ivoks> tek je 3:30
<dodobas> ivoks: ma salim se..
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> odem kod klijenta na wc, prvi put
<ivoks> prvo sto pise 'digital toilet'
<Mmike> hemeoridalni problemi uzrokovani prekomjernim feferoniziranjem? :)
<ivoks> osim tipke za pustanje vode ima jos 14(!) drugih tipki
<ivoks> i sve pise na korejskom
<ivoks> ali sam prepoznao guzicu i prasnje supka
<ivoks> jedno u plavom, a drugo u crvenom
<ivoks> valjda razliciti mlazovi za muske i zenske
<ivoks> i ovo naprijed-natrag, gore-dole je, pretpostavljam, namjestanje sica
<ivoks> kao u autu
<ivoks> a ostalo, nemam pojma
<jelly-home> i jel sretno zavrsilo ili ne
<ivoks> pa potrazio sam klasicnu tipku i pokrio poklopac i nadao se dobrome
<ivoks> tako je i bilo :)
<ivoks> osjecao sam se ko stallone u onom filmu buducnosti gdje ne zna koristiti tri skoljke, a svi mu se smiju :)
<ivoks> valuta im je super...
<ivoks> 1000wona = 1$
<ivoks> nema tipova
<ivoks> svaki put se tocno mora dati/uzvratiti
<ivoks> ako im ostavis par wona (ono 100wona = 0.1$) ekia te gleda
<ivoks> kao da si ih uvrijedio
<ivoks> pa zavrsis s hrpom kovanica
<ivoks> a ovi kinezi i japanci se trude da mi posjet koreji ne bude ugodan
<ivoks> skupa s ovim mutavim tajfunom
<ravilov> ivoks, sta ima veze ako je sve na korejskom? pa vec si dovoljno dugo tamo da si valjda naucio jezik i pismo :p
<Mmike> botanicar
<Mmike> knj
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' udario tajfun?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> al ovdje smao pada kisa
<ivoks> ovaj kineski je smijesan jezik
<ivoks> TMD - tactical missle defense
<ivoks> ali na kineskom...
<ivoks> TMD - jebo ti pas mater
<ivoks> tocnije
<ivoks> TMD - jebem ti mater
<ivoks> TND - jebi se
<dodobas> a full version ?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> evo, lik mi pokusava objasniti :)
<dodobas> ili idu okolo po ulici i vicu 'tmd tmd tmd'
<Mmike> http://tehnoklik.net.hr/gadgeti/bezicna-sklopiva-tipkovnica-za-android-mobitele
<ivoks> e...
<ivoks> to i galaxy note 2
<dodobas> ali opet moras biti pogrbljen za stolom
<ivoks> Mmike: ali desire nema NFC :)
<dodobas> dok skiljis da bi vidio ista na malom ekranu mobitela... pass
<Mmike> ivoks, desire stosta nema :)
<ivoks> mobiteli odavno vise nisu mali :)
<ivoks> pogledaj galaxy note ili bilo koji galaxy
<Mmike> mali su, kak nisu mali
<Mmike> kupio bratic neki Ace
<Mmike> izvrstan
<Mmike> gigu i pol rama
<Mmike> snappy brz
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> ak ti treba pladanj, kupi ipad ili neki taki drek
<Mmike> iako nit z ato ne kuzim svrhu
<dodobas> magicna granica od 5''. my ass, 3.7 max za mobitel...
<dodobas> sve iznad toga je 'palmtel' ili kako vec
<ivoks> znas sta cu ti reci
<ivoks> gledam ove koreance po cesti kako hodaju s galaxy noteom
<ivoks> piskaraju, rade u koraku
<dodobas> TMD ? :)
<ivoks> na prvo ti se cini veliko
<ivoks> ali uopce nije
<ivoks> jer to vise nije telefon
<ivoks> ako prihvatis da je telefon sporedna funkcija tog uredjaja
<ivoks> onda ti se cini savrsene velicine
<dodobas> pa e... s dvije ruke ga moras pridrzavati dok telefoniras
<ivoks> i doista, to nije telefon... mislim, nemojmo zaboraviti da nove mreze izbacuju GSM iz specifikacije
<ivoks> ne, ne moras
<ivoks> slusalice i mikrofon
<ivoks> ovdje svi hodaju sa slusalicama
<dodobas> yes yes... potpuno odcjepljenje od okoline...
<dodobas> kao dronovi...
<ivoks> pa to si vec odavno :)
<ivoks> barem budi hi tech dron
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> upgradeaj se....
<ivoks> znas kaj sam jos skuzio
<ivoks> ekipa si kupuje antene za telefon
<ivoks> i onda gledaju telku! na telefonu
<ivoks> ja ih gledam koji bog s tim antenama hodaju
<dodobas> i solarni punjac :)
<ivoks> i onda vidim, lik gleda TV :)
<ivoks> al nema sta nema za samsunge ovdje
<dodobas> jel ima app za digitalne WC-e :)
<dodobas> NFC se za to moze koristiti :)
<ivoks> firefox i thunderbird mi pojedu vise od 1GB rama
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> moram poceti brisati mailove
<ivoks> 5,6G	.thunderbird/
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ du -sh .mozilla-thunderbird/
<Mmike> 406M    .mozilla-thunderbird/
<Mmike> zivio IMAP
<dodobas> 7,5G	.thunderbird/
<ivoks> Mmike: pa i moje je imap
<dodobas> i moje isto :)
<ivoks> dodobas: jel ti se teli kad ga upalis?
<ivoks> onak, bar 5 sekundi dok ne postane upotrebljiv
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi iskljuciti provjeru mailova pri startu
 * Mmike ima promjeru mailova pri startu
<Mmike> i ima imap-idle di moze
<Mmike> i radi super
<Mmike> misilm da sam samo cache ogranicio na 250MB ili tako nesto
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> sve to i ja imam
<ivoks> ali treba ocitati sqlite bazu od par GB :)
<Mmike> daklem, disk cache mi je 250MB
<ivoks> INBOX: ASCII mail text, with very long lines
<ivoks> omg
<Mmike> i rekao sam mu da 'compact folders when savings will be more than 20 MB'
<ravilov> ... kako vi mozete koristit IMAP i imat skoro 10 GB u TB profile?!
<ivoks> fuck... mbox
<ivoks> ravilov: sve se synca na lokalni disk
<Mmike> da, to imam ugaseno :)
<Mmike> nista mi se ne synca doma
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja to ugasiti
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ne...
<ivoks> pa ne?
<dodobas> zna se svakih 10dana zakucati na 100% proca... no restart thunderbirda pomace
<ivoks> zasto ne sprema imap foldere u maildir formatu, nabijem ga
<dodobas> upaljen mi je stalno, tako da... mozda nije upotrebljiv odmah po pokretanju ali ne smeta mi to
<ivoks> meni nije stalno jer mi treba ram :)
<dodobas> hmm, uzme samo 270...
<ravilov> mozda covjek ima 512M
<ivoks> meni je uzeo gigu
<ivoks> imam 2g
<ivoks> ok, nije giga sad... sad je samo 400MB
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<ivoks> + firefoxovih 300
<ivoks> i vec sam pola rama popusio
<ivoks> sad je tb skocio na 500MB
<ivoks> a nisam nista napravio
<dodobas> u petak sam gledao... 13.3'' laptop s 8gb rama :)
<ivoks> da, i ja
<dodobas> toshiba neka i macbook air :)
<ivoks> i sad kad odem u san diego, kupit cu si laptop sa sto vise rama
<ivoks> thinkpad x1 carbon
<Mmike> meni uzme 160 MB tb
<Mmike> gledas RES dio u topu, jeld?
<dodobas> ivoks jel ima 8gb rama, ako ima danas kupim
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dodobas: da
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> moze url na taj x1? i ja bih si to kupio :)
<ivoks> thinkpad x1 carbon je min. 10.000kn :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i, sto novo FIA veli ? :)
<ivoks> http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/
<ivoks> Gizmodo “If the MacBook Air is a porcelain doll, the X1 Carbon is a G.I. Joe strapped with Kevlar.”
<ivoks> 1600x900
<dodobas> yup, 14k kn
<ivoks> u sad-u je 1700$
<ivoks> to je 10k kn
<ivoks> i to najjaci model
<Mmike> 14.0" 
<Mmike> nije to veliko malcice?
<ivoks> ekran ili dimenzije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol evo alfonso piose zahvalu 
<ivoks>     331.0mm x 226.0mm x 18.9mm (13.03" x 8.9" x 0.74")
<Mmike> SilverSpace, htio ti to ili ne, on je jedan od najboljih (ako ne i najboli) vozaca koji danas voze u F1
<Mmike> ima puno losiji bolid od svih, a prvi je u poretku
<ivoks> moj trenutni laptop je velicine a4, dakle 297x210
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne sporim ja to 
<ivoks> a govorimo o 12.1"
<Mmike> ivoks, ekran, pise tamo da je 14"
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i meni nije simpatican, debil razmazeni, al' fakti su fakti
<ivoks> 14" 331x226
<ivoks> 12.1 297x210
<ivoks> 3cm duzi i 1,5cm siri
<ivoks> to nije nis
<ivoks> a 14"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet on ne sporim ja alfonsa nego hebenu fia organizaciju 
<ivoks> alsonso je najbolji vozac trenutno
<Mmike> SONSO!
<ivoks> alonso
<Mmike> ivoks, ja imam 14.nesto thinkpad (R52?) i velik je
<Mmike> pa bih rado manji
<ivoks> Mmike: pogledaj dimenzije
<ivoks> kazem ti, ja imam 12.1, velicine a4 papira
<Mmike> pa to je ok
<ivoks> to je 297x210
<ivoks> a x1 carbon je samo 3cm siri
<jelly> lenovo link je krepao pod navalom... Internal Server Error - Read
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne sporim ja alfonsa kao vozaca 
<jelly> tko je alfonso?
<ivoks> al i fonso
<jelly> fonz?
<SilverSpace> samo je cinjenica da ce on osvojiti prvenstvo zahvaljujuci fia zabranama 
<SilverSpace> a ne svojim inginerima
<dodobas> lol X1 nema ethernet :) nego kupis USB->ethernet :)
<ivoks> r52 314mm wide, 260mm deep,
<SilverSpace> zig zag
<ivoks> dodobas: da, to je ultrabook
<SilverSpace> bome se spremaju za rusiju
<ivoks> dodobas: ne moras ga kupiti, dobijes ga
<jelly> ali r52 je 4:3 
<ivoks> da
<jelly> a svi novi modeli su im 16:9 :-|
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali ovaj barem ima 1600x900, a ne 1377xnekik
<ivoks> 1600x900 je napredak u odnosu na 1280x800, koji sad imam
<ivoks> 1366x720 je onak... koji k
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam 1680x1050 na R52
<Mmike> hah, lazem
<dodobas> ovi ce u RH traziti 20kkn za top model... mogu si pop...
<Mmike> imam R61 :)
<Mmike> 8918-5QG
<ivoks> dodobas: s druge strane, koliko cesto ukapcas laptop u mrezu?
<ivoks> ja zbilja rijetko
 * Mmike ima stalno laptop u mrezu ukopcan
 * Mmike zato ima dock! :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ma da.. znam... skoro nikad... kad ruter doma hebe s wl... tj kad t-com rebootira..
<ivoks> meni je sad isto u mrezi
<dodobas> i bio sam kopirao 100GB... pa se pristekao na mrezu
<ivoks> jer ovaj klijent jos nije otkrio dhcp
<ivoks> pa svakom laptopu da javnu ip adresu
<ivoks> go figure
<ivoks> lazem
<ivoks> jos je gore
<ivoks> daje javne ip adrese, a onda ih ruta sve preko privatnog subneta
<jelly> sto opce nije problem dok je to njegov segment
<ivoks> a nije :)
 * Mmike si je kupio novi orman u sobi
<Mmike> sad cu i printer i sve rutere i modeme i switcheve i sve prebaciti tamo
<SilverSpace> u ormar :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: u orman ...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: u skrinju
<dodobas> Mmike: mora da ti je cura sretna sto se mora preskakati kablove... po stanu
<Mmike> ma jok, naucio sam ja to jos prije kak da napravim da se kablovi ne vide :)
<obruT> drj_cro!
<drj_cro> obruT: reci
<Mmike> FRKICA BRKICA!
<ivoks> aaahhh... hotel
<ivoks> oprana kosulja, ispeglana
 * Mmike se sjetio sad afrike
<Mmike> bili u hotelu, imali sve ukljuceno osim cuge :)
<Mmike> al' sve :)
<Mmike> od masaza, pedikura, manikura, sve sve sve :)
<dodobas> pa ti nemoj pit :P
<ivoks> pa naravno da je sve ukljuceno
<ivoks> ja placam samo pljackanje minibara
<obruT> drj_cro: samo da reportiram, obzirom da sam dobio slom zivaca i bio ocajan, na kraju sam se izao zajebavati s tvheadendom i xbmc + pvr... proradilo je, pa cemo sad vidjeti kako ce biti stabilno... inace tvheadend ima malo nelogican nacin upravljanja muxovima i kanalima...
<obruT> uglavnom, mythtv je zasad bacen u smece
<obruT> Mmike: jeste imali samo obicnu masazu ili masazu plus ? :)
<drj_cro> aj bas me zanima kak ce ti radit tvhead,ja sam imao vdr prije,a posto mi amis neda htv3 a zena kokodace da oce, sve mi se cini da cu opet morat upogonit dvbt
<obruT> dobro zena kokodace, cini mi se da cu zbog doticnog kanala mozda cak i pogledati tv tu i tamo :)
<Mmike> obruT, masazu plus. i cura i ja :)
<obruT> opa :) dobro da je cura dozvolila :)
<obruT> ja kad sam bio u Tajlandu, bio sam pod nadzorom na svaki spomen masaze :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cuj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to smo tek pocinjali onda, znas kakve su onda, zele se svidjeti :)
<Mmike> al' u biti opce nimso se masirali tamo
<Mmike> samo smo pili (tako je to kad ides s icom i emirom)
<dodobas> juha od blitve WTF
<ivoks>  http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/blog/eye-on-hockey/19384611/outdoor-hockey-coming-to-coliseum-on-shores-of-adriatic-sea-in-croatia
<dodobas> jel jeo to netko ikad?
<drj_cro> bljutavo
<Mmike> drj_cro, ++
<Mmike> meni blitva dobra samo kuhana, s krumpirom, i onda usitnjena na skoro-pa-kasu
<weshmashian> babyfood?
<Mmike> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/8a017a8f41abfb35d762bdf9bb75a123
<ivoks> 12:29 < weshmashian> babyfood?
<ivoks> 12:33 -!- weshmashian [~mcrnic@kor.hr] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<ivoks> doslovno, zadnje rijeci :)
<Mmike> ivoks 12:29 < weshmashian> babyfood?
<Mmike> ivoks 12:33 -!- weshmashian [~mcrnic@kor.hr] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<Mmike> ivoks doslovno, zadnje rijeci :)
<Mmike> * weshmashian (~mcrnic@kor.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> pa bemti metronet
<weshmashian> prije mjesec-dva nam radili 'upgrade' njihove hardverije za telefoniju i interwebz, od tad telefoni malo ne rade, pa net, pa opet telefoni...
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=qqXi8WmQ_WM
<datase> Mmike: Title: Show Me Your Genitals, Views: 57166353, Rating: 94.62986%
<weshmashian> to su jedno vrijeme obozavali petkom ujutro pustat na plavom 9 :)
<obruT> sva sreca da ovaj bot prikazuje titlove da nas postedi otvaranja takvih linkova :)
<Mmike> ne, to je jonlajoie
<Mmike> the legenda :)
<Mmike> SFW
<SilverSpace> vruce vani na suncu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/ostalo/video-kubica-reliju-izletio-sa-staze-zabio-se-drvo-clanak-453779
<Mmike> Dell U2412M
<Mmike> dobio :)
<obruT> nije los monitor
<obruT> u biti je :P
<Mmike> da, nije neka klasa
<dodobas> ubiti ?:
<Mmike> al' brijem da je vrlo dobar sveskup
<Mmike> u svakom slucaju bolji od 22" asusa kojeg sad imam
<Mmike> eh, sad mi FAKAT treba nova graficka
<obruT> monitor je smece je na njemu pogledam fotke, sredim sharpness, fotka super izgleda i onda to stavim na net, pogledam na losijem monitoru i dobim slom zivaca :P
<Mmike> obruT,  :))))))))))
<Mmike> obruT, s cim drndas po fotkama?
<dodobas> treba one lepe lenovo... :)
<hbogner> uu, ja nabavio dell monitor, obruT iz tvoje firme
<hbogner> nice
<hbogner> ljepa slika
<obruT> Mmike: ma u biti s nicim, igrao sam se malo s darktableom za raw fotke... a niti gimp nije los pa za par stvarcica
<obruT> u pravilu ne obradjujem fotke, isao sam isprobavati neke stvari
<obruT> hbogner: imam ja dva dell-a tu na stolu u firmi, ali fakat ovaj U2412M je puno bolji
<Mmike> obruT, nisi probao lihtzzone?
<Mmike> lightzone
<obruT> nisam
<ivoks> - Nemamo jednog, nego sedam sponzora koji će Medveščaku omogućiti da bude kompetitivan u našoj ligi. Govorimo o budžetu koji bi iznosio minimalno deset milijuna eura i sličan je onome koji imaju Donbass iz Donjecka, Slovan iz Bratislave i praški Lev.
<hbogner> obruT, ja poklonjenom konju negledam u zube, otpis :D
<Mmike> hbogner,  :) lol
<Mmike> da, ja sam si isto tak mislio
<Mmike> doslo mi nekaj drekavo
<Mmike> reko, kaj sad, ajde, nije lose
<Mmike> noviji monitor, bit ce ok
<hbogner> Mmike, ovaj je bolji od mog samsunga :D
<Mmike> opce nisam pojma imao da je ovo fin komadicak
 * Mmike ima Asus VW220T
<Mmike> isto nelos, al' 22"
<Mmike> a zena ima Aoc neki
<Mmike> ajme loseg monitora :0
<SilverSpace> nedostatak Dell je kaj nema hdmi
<obruT> SilverSpace: to se lako rijesi adapterom
<SilverSpace> ne tako uz dvi da je i hdmi
<dodobas> obruT: ocemo po pola -> http://i.imgur.com/CclfB.jpg
<obruT> dodobas: zakon je kuca, samo sigurno puno trosi :)
<dodobas> solarne celije... elektro motor...
<dodobas> :) nadam se
<Mmike> ovaj moj ima hdmi
<Mmike> neznam doduse di da to zapiknem :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: to je 24"
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ovo ce traziti privikavanja malo :)
<hbogner> kaj Mmike ?
<Mmike> i nema zvucnike :/
<Mmike> hbogner, upogonio sam Della
<hbogner> cool
<SilverSpace> Kina predstavila novi stealth borbeni avion
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> lik ima u potpisu: dipl.ing. CCNA, CCDA, CCAI, MCTS, MCSA, MCSE, MCITP, MCT 
<jelly> nemre skužit da njegova vlastita oprema blokira mail, a ne ISP
<jelly> istini za volju i nama je trebalo više od sat vremena da skužimo ;-)
<hbogner> to mi vuce na sheldona sa potpisom :D
<jelly> jok, sheldon koristi kvalifikacije
<hbogner> ma znam
<hbogner> ali po duzini ..
<ravilov> jelly, ti bi se sad trebao preimenovat u Jelly Bean
<ravilov> to je sad moderno
<Mmike> bed s monitorim - nema zvucnike :/
<Mmike> covjece, al' koliko je bolji monitor :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno :)
<hbogner> Mmike, koji tocno monitor imas?
<hbogner> net.pbz.hr je usporeeeeeen
<hbogner> kaj ims e desava
<hbogner> crk pbz
<hbogner> *crko
<jelly-home> ravilov: %#@$ li im jelly bean i highlighte
<Mmike> Dell U2412M
<jelly-home> prije nisi imao IPS?
<jelly-home> zvucnici na pivotabilnom (hrv?) monitoru bi bili cudno namjesteni
<hbogner> Mmike, nice
<hbogner> i kazes da je dobar
<Mmike> jelly-home, jok
<Mmike> (ips)
<Mmike> da, stoji
<Mmike> al' fale mi :)
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, daj mi tjedan dana da se priviknem
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> 1920x1200 je OGROMNO naspram 1680x1050
<hbogner> ja sam na 1280x1024 x2
<hbogner> ali 19" i 17"
<jelly-home> Mmike: onda je sve jasno
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh :)
<Mmike> malo mi pre bljesti, nekako
<Mmike> i misilm da cu morati fontove povecati :)
<Mmike> iako mi je niti metar od nosa :)
<jelly-home> za pocetak, ne sjebu se boje kad ga zaokrenes za 90
<Mmike> ne, boje su milina
<Mmike> konacno kuzim da kayako ima vise nijansi za status ticketa :)
<jelly-home> sto je super za por^H^H^Herm, stripove
<jelly-home> jos kad bi ivoks nekak mogao prosverati par onih jeftinjaka 26" 2560x1600 ips-ova...
<jelly-home> pardon 27" (repost) http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/
<jelly-home> i 2560x1440
<Mmike> ne mislis da je to malo preveliko?
<Mmike> covjece, pa stanu mi 2-3 klase na ekran u eklipsi :)
<jelly-home> ne, nije preveliko
<Mmike> uz ovu rezoluciju 12 virtualnih desktopa je mozda malo previse :)
<jelly-home> na mom Dell 2005FPW se u zadnje vrijeme zapeku pixeli
<jelly-home> al ima valjda 8 godina
<jelly-home> i 1-2 generacije IPSa stariji
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUm0F1vmIvE&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Supertramp - Child OF Vision, Views: 2390, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> moram zvucnike neke isfurat :/
<jelly-home> sluske i neku usb zvucnu iz koje se ne cuje kak radi HD i napajanje u kompjuteru
<hbogner> ja koristim slusalice vec godinama
<Mmike> nah, solo sam doma, nemrem sluske imat :)
<hbogner> onda kablom i na liniju :D
<hbogner> to su moje dvije opcije, ili slusalice ili linija :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: a koliko si zahtjevan glede kvalitete zvuka
<jelly-home> doduse ako si ocekivao zvucnike na monitoru... vjerojatno ne puno ili uopce
<jelly-home> meni su zvucnici na 32" TV-u sugavi
<jelly-home> Logitech X-230 u odnosu na TV od 3kkn je divota za slusati
<jelly-home> a to su onak, ne totalno najjeftiniji 2.1 zvucnici, ali nisu ni ko zna kaj
<jelly-home> i ova zvucna koju sam uzeo pred x godina za 100kn kad sam mislio da mi je krepala zvucna na laptopu http://www.links.hr/?naziv=zvucna-kartica-usb-c-media-8-kanala-vanjska&option=artikl&id_artikl=052.350.002
<jelly-home> 100kn je bila tad, bitno bolja od bilo kojeg onboard chipa
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-18
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, nisam, bitno da se cuje. 
<ivoks> and theeeeeen
<ivoks> and theeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
<ivoks> koji je to film?
<ivoks> da pustim koreancima :)
<ivoks> www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRN9zj7WLR0
<datase> ivoks: Title: Dude Where's My Car - And Then, Views: 305906, Rating: 98.523074%
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> nemam zvucnike :/
<dodobas> slozio sam si lenovo tp 430s, za 1429$... dakle u RH min. 16kkn
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<dodobas> ako uopce mogu naruciti 'custom' laptop
<Mmike> windowsi premium
<Mmike> pa fino, brate
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> eto, fino
<Mmike> pise u dokumentaciji da je binlog_format DYNAMIC GLOBAL varijabla
<Mmike> znaci da bi ju morao moci mijenjati bez restarta servera
<Mmike> i mozes
<Mmike> al' nema efekta
<Mmike> nikakvog
<dodobas> Mmike: ali pazi Home Premium... to je tak dobro
<Mmike> cuo sam
<Mmike> da je to super
<ravilov> Mmike, cek, ti ovisis o *monitoru* za zvucnike?!
<Mmike> tja, do sad su mi svi monitori imali zvucnike
<Mmike> ovaj sad nema
<ravilov> ali to je tako jadno...
<ravilov> neki od njih su jadniji nego oni u laptopima
<Mmike> ne, drug ravilov, to je tako prakticno
<ravilov> a dobro... ako ne cijenis usi... :p
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ravilov> (ne mislim da si ti jadan, nego da su ti zvucnici u monitorima uglavnom jadni)
<ravilov> Mmike, ma serem malo... pusti
<Mmike> pa, da, ne mogu se mjeriti s Boyinima koje imam u sobi do :)
<Mmike> al' su prakticni
<Mmike> cujem 'bip'
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> pa onda prilemi 3.5mm konektor na speaker iz neke stare kante i ustekaj iza na komp :p
<ravilov> isto ti dodje
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> imam u podrumu 2 mala zvucnika
<Mmike> neki MS speaker System
<Mmike> donio kutiju jucer
<Mmike> al' su unutra graficke kartice :)
<ravilov> a to ne daje zvuk?
<ravilov> tko bi rekao :p
<Mmike> pa mislim da su u kutiji di pise 'graficke kartice' - zvucnici
<Mmike> pa moram opet dolje
<ravilov> ajme
<Mmike> al' velim, mega prakticno je kad monitor ima zvucnike u sebi. nije poanta na njih slusati mozarta ili vivaldija iz .flaca, nego da imas zvuk, tek toliko, da cujes.
<ravilov> i to jos ovaj put noseci kutiju i dolje a ne samo gore!
<ravilov> strava i teror :p
<ravilov> a dobro ajde, prakticno je
<Mmike> Kad slusas glazbu onda se usshjas u mediaserver i tamo upogonis moc ili sto vec, i slusas na pravi stereo surround quad system tako da susjedi placu
<ravilov> ja imam doma jedan jedini LCD, ima ugradjene zvucnike i ne koristim ih uopce
<ravilov> a nista, sad sjedni pa iskodiraj wireless transfer zvuka do mediaservera
<ravilov> bolje nego ic dolje po kutiju, ne? :)
<Mmike> skoro ;)
<Mmike> najgore mi je sto svaki put kad idem u podrum stisnem - 0, umjesto -1
<Mmike> a glupi lift nema -cancel- tipku
<Mmike> dal' znate ikoji lift koji to ima? 
<Mmike> mislim, pa to bi bilo super, da ima, cancel.
<ravilov> a da
<ravilov> jos i da ima undo
<ravilov> i save game
<jelly-home> Mmike: bilo bi super i da ljudi ne rade stvari mehanicki po navici!
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh
<Mmike> jelly-home, kad idem u podrum govorim si -1, -1, -1, -1 i dok to govorim udjem u lift i stisnem 0
<jelly-home> nije lift kriv
<Mmike> naravno da nije
<ravilov> uzmi debeli marker i kod 0 napisi "NE TAJ"
<Mmike> ili 'DAL" MOZDA IDES U PODRUM" :0
<weshmashian> ili: 'gatest of hell'
<weshmashian> gates*
<ravilov> nego... otkad je to anti-glare postao feature prakticki iskljucivo business klase laptopa? :/
<ravilov> zasto ljudi toliko vole glossy? jel se stvarno vole ogledavati u ekranu?
<ravilov> ne vole mogucnost rada na otvorenom?
<Mmike> pojma
<dodobas> ravilov: glossy... se prodaje :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj struje nestalo bilo? :)
<dodobas> pa nije... samo mreza...
<dodobas> vjerojatno opet mis pregrizao kabel...
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> mongodb svako jutro popizdi
<Mmike> nemrem skuzit zasto da se na trepke postavim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima lift koji ima gumb za poništavanje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de?
<dodobas> samo sto na tom gumbu pise 'Drop' :)
<dodobas> freefall
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i to jos prije dvadeset godina u INA zgradi
<SilverSpace> >|<
<SilverSpace> tocno se sjecam koji znak je bio na gumbu
<Mmike> kaj to nije znak za 'zatvori vrata'?
<SilverSpace> :) znao sam da ces to pitati 
<SilverSpace> jao kakvih sve lumena srecem 
<SilverSpace> hebate 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to ima u zagrepcanci, i znak je za 'zatvori vrata'
<SilverSpace> kazen covjeku da nesmije ubdejtati iPhone i to mu kaze i covjek koji mu prodao karticu za otkljucavanje
<SilverSpace> i ovaj opet napravi update
<SilverSpace> koji krepilac sad nek si baci telefon u kantu za smece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znam da je znak za vrata ali ja ti vrelim kako je bilo u ini i da je ponistavao stisnuto 
<SilverSpace> 5godina sam radio u toj zgradi
<SilverSpace> gledam fotiche fakat danas ne znas kaj bi kupio
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ovi mali kompaktni 
<vileni> kakav trebas? :)
<hbogner> o vileni 
<vileni> jutro :)
<hbogner> jutro :D
 * Mmike danas ide vozit karting pa makar puk'o
<SilverSpace> vileni: imam olimpus
<SilverSpace> sa kojim sam tak tak zadovoljan
<vileni> SilverSpace: koji model? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: sz-30mr
<SilverSpace> slike super po danu ali cim su malo losiji uvjeti nisu bas dobre
<SilverSpace> stari canon imao bolje slike
<vileni> od tih kompaktnih dobar mi je bio canon hs230
<vileni> ali inace za uvjete sa manje svjetla tesko da mozes sa kompaktom, trebalo bi ici na mirroless/dslr kombinaciju :)
<vileni> i to jos nadoplatiti dosta za neki bolji objektiv
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> ja samo usporedujem ova dva kaj sam imao 
<SilverSpace> canon je radio bolje slike u slabijim uvjetima
<Mmike> i dslr sa losim senzorom/optikom je drek u malo svjetla
<Mmike> moj canon u malo svjetla reciom nece da fokusira kako kspad a;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas uvijek hardvera doma, imas neke male zvucnike morti?
<Mmike> e!
<Mmike> sutra idem knjigovodzi u dubravu!
<Mmike> rakija? piva? 
<dodobas> Mmike: čevap?
<Mmike> ak dodjes tamo u taj dio grada, moze
<Mmike> necu stic inace sve to
<dodobas> pa neki drugi dan... cekam te
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam ni ja zvucnike vec dvije godine koristim slusalice nikako da si uzmen neke male
<Mmike> dodobas, iduci tjedan, ovaj sam mrtav s obavezama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i mogli bi kad to planiras u koje doba dana
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a neznam
<Mmike> izmedju 9 i 11
<Mmike> znaci kod tebe sam izmedju 10:30 i 12:30
<Mmike> cca
<SilverSpace> super to mi pase
<Mmike> javim ti se svakako kad krenem tamo i to
<Mmike> ubiljezio sam te vec u biljeznik :)
<Mmike> da se ne desi k'o zadnji put
<SilverSpace> hebga kad si zaboravljiv :)
<SilverSpace> opa izgleda da Hamilton odlazi iz Mc...a
<Mmike> kud ce?
<SilverSpace> mercedes 
<SilverSpace> shumi odlazi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si vidio prognozu za singapur? :)
<Mmike> da? odlazi skroz?
<SilverSpace> svasta citam po vanjskim portalima 
<SilverSpace> ali gle to su sve novinarska naklapanja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj tajfun u singapuru :)
<Mmike> gledao sad na f1.com prognozu
<Mmike> kisa/kisa/kisa (pet/sub/ned)
<SilverSpace> tu stazu bi trebali izbaciti
<SilverSpace> uopce mi se ne svida
<dodobas> da, geytell je los na toj stazi...
<SilverSpace> ma izletiti ce 
<SilverSpace> prosli puta da nece zavrsiti ni jedan RB na kladionici bi zaradio hrpu love
<dodobas> pa geytell je pobjetio proslu?
<dodobas> naravno... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tILqds7-jg
<datase> dodobas: Title: 元首Rap：江南Style  Gangnam Style from Hitler, Views: 768, Rating: 98.34056%
<SilverSpace> datase: vn italije
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> lol
<SilverSpace> gladan ko pas 
<hbogner> dodobas, lol, 768 views, 5213 likes, nisu ni pogledali ljudi
<jelly> hbogner: brojač pregleda se rjeđe obnavlja od brojača likeova
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> jelly, nisam to znao
<dodobas> kao da je na webu IÅ TA realtime...
<jelly> exactly
 * Mmike puffs
<jelly> kao izgleda kao da je realtime, vjerojatno je samo animirani gif
<jelly> ako*
<dodobas> ste vidjeli onaj socket gif ?
<jelly> ne
<dodobas> https://github.com/videlalvaro/gifsockets
<dodobas> radi i na ie6 :)
<dodobas> The idea is pretty simple. We use Animated Gif images to stream data in real time to the browser. Since a gif image doesn't specify how many frames it has, once the browser opens it, it will keep waiting for new frames until you send the bits indicating that there's no more image to fetch.
<jelly> a browser jede sve više i više i više memorije, zgodno
<jelly> step 1) beskonačni gif step 2) ? step 3) profit
<dodobas> yeah
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pimpek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemrem sutra
<Mmike> zena me upravo zvala
<Mmike> moram ju vozit ujutro svukud
<ravilov> Mmike, a tako vi to zovete? :p
<Mmike> ravilov, imasl' ti zenu? :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol :)
<ravilov> moze se tako reci
<Mmike> khm? :)
<Mmike> In relation, but it's complicated? :)
<ravilov> it's complicated :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je normalno da jede sve vise i vise
<SilverSpace> svaki pocuclani MB znaci i vise love
<SilverSpace> Cirkus u Saboru: "Školovao otac sina, potrošio čopor svinja, a zauzvrat njemu škola vratila je kući bahatog vola
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> fakat je dobar monitor
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uu-o3aRvtqA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Tornado Of Fire Caught On Tape In Australia Fire Twister, Views: 3962, Rating: 98.624334%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je 24"
<Mmike> yup
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ima jedna druga zanimljiva izreka...
<ravilov> kaze "if you give a jackass an education, you get a smartass"
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha zato ima hdmi ja sam mislio uzeti 22" ali odustao kaj nema hdmi
 * Mmike ima neki Aoc koji prodaje
<Mmike> 1680x1050, 22", ima HDMI
<civija> Mmike: model?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 2230Fh
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Jm3rHONOr9o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Close "clear-air" lightning bolt!, Views: 8872605, Rating: 98.1948%
<ravilov> ovaj model zvuci ko hex code
<ravilov> adresa hardverskog registra ili nesto
<BotaniCar> bok
<hbogner>  http://media.fukung.net/images/2855/vim.gif
<jelly> apt-cache show vigor
<SilverSpace> joj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa desi!
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_8533.jpg&width=60
<BotaniCar> zmajoradim :)
<BotaniCar> pickumater, na kaj mene natjeraju .. 4x u istom danu mijenjam DNS recorde za iste servere .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: iz istog u isti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tak je isti Q, da se samo jedno slovo razlikuje, to se tak ne dela .. :) 
<BotaniCar> opet bum ispal posran 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' iams di kayako da radi na mysql-5.5 ?
<BotaniCar> kak vidim verziju ? 
<BotaniCar> rpm -qa | grep kaj ?
<Mmike> mysql -V
<Mmike> recimo :)
<BotaniCar> mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.95, for unknown-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 5            .1 ; to ti samo imam
<BotaniCar> 14.x beats 5.5 :)
<Mmike> 5.0
<Mmike> ajme meni
<Mmike> tja, ok
<Mmike> thnx :)
<BotaniCar> nemoj ti meni ajme meni, znas ti da meni yum ,selinux i cPanel diktiraju tempo azuriranja :) Ako si sam stavim novije, mogu staviti jaja na panj da nece raditi ako pol servera ne ugasim :)
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo na finu gomilicu dreka u koju me php akceleratori uvalise, al o tom neki drugi put :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa ti imaj stari softver
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj imate cpanel?
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: zato kaj prije 5 godina, akd smo zakupili taj server, nisam znao dovoljno o linuxu da si sam slozim sve kaj mi je trebalo. Bar ne tak brzo kak se dalo proletit klikanjem kroz cPanel
<BotaniCar> sad to polako micem na 'obicnu' linux kantu. 
<BotaniCar> jos metar dana i licenca manje za placanje
<dodobas> stigo racun za carnet@vip data karticu....
<dodobas> od 21.08-31.08 3 GB prometa
<dodobas> ukupno 3.5.... dosada je najveci racun bio na 100mb... od kada ta data kartica postoji...
<dodobas> prokleti vip
<dodobas> opet si resapodjelu po ljetnim mjeecima radili
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<ivoks> 210 milijuna! :)
<datase> ivoks: Title: PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V, Views: 209438570, Rating: 96.69398%
<ivoks> da, popio sam :D
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU
<datase> dodobas: Title: PSY싸이 - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) Waveya 웨이브야 Korean dance team, Views: 17151597, Rating: 97.198306%
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> php5 (5.4.4-5) unstable; urgency=low "Previously, [...] default configuration would allow the interpreting of files with a double extension, e.g. an uploaded file named blackhat.php.foobar or index.php.cs would be interpreted by PHP."
<ivoks> a jon ga se jo!
<jelly> i ja te bi
<ivoks> kam sa ham mi da
<jelly> dodobas: vrlo dobro otkrice
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> mi smo kreteni
<ivoks> mi kao nacija, i sve europske nacije
<ivoks> ovi koreanci
<ivoks> mozes mu zile rezat, nece kupiti nista strano
<ivoks> bas nista
<ivoks> zna da njegovo nista ne valja, ali je njegovo
<ivoks> ponos je kupiti domaci proizvod
<jelly> kod nas se ide na jeftino
<ivoks> ak se netko pita kak hyundai jos nije propao
<ivoks> nek dodje ovdje
<ivoks> svi auti su hyndai ili kia
<ivoks> tu i tamo neki samsung auto
<ivoks> europski cine 0,01%
<ivoks> amerikanaca nema
<dodobas> jelly: ;)
<ivoks> plocice, prekidaci za svjetlo, sve, korejsko
<ivoks> i znaju da ne valja, ali ubio bi se prije nego da kupi sony
<jelly> i kaj vrijedi kaj cu ja kupiti domaci sir, cokoladu ili omeksivac kad ce 90% kupaca uzeti ono sto je jeftinije i sto se reklamira
<ivoks> ono, toliko cijene svoje da nece izvoziti sve
<ivoks> jos mi zena kaze 'ovo mozes kupiti ovdje i nigdje drugdje'
<ivoks> u ameriku i europu izvozimo ssmece
<ivoks> tako je i s autima
<ivoks> da vidis ove hyndaie ovdje
<ivoks> kie
<ivoks> pa jebote, nema tog merdje
<BotaniCar> jelly: da pocnes od sebe, dalje bi dosli , nego ako pocnes gledajuci druge :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbbQdYKKMyA
<datase> ivoks: Title: Kia K9, Views: 2476, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.hyundai.co.kr/
<BotaniCar> HUD rula, na bilo kojem autu
<ivoks> na naslovnoj stranici KIA
<jelly> taj most/vijadukt izgleda kao da je renderiran
<jelly> vibra u sjedalu je super ideja
<ivoks> auto postoji
<jelly> (ne samo za cure)
<ivoks> gledam ih svaki dan po cesti
 * Mmike misli da je ivoks otisao u neki VR
 * BotaniCar nods
<ivoks> nisam
<dodobas> pa hebem VIP...
<dodobas> bijah 4 dana na Učkoj.... pri vrhu... ne da nema data prometa... signal mobitela postoji na jednoj cistini...
<dodobas> VIP je 'obracunao' 4.5 MB
<obruT> sta si radio gore ?
<dodobas> KAKO faking KAKO
<obruT> kako gospodine budisa, kako... ? pa ja ne znam...
<dodobas> obruT: http://www.dragodid.org/najava-radionica-suhozida-dry-stone-workshop-petrebisca-2012/
<jelly> tako sto racunaju pakete koji su isli prema tebi, nema veze sto nisu stigli
<obruT> zanimljivo :)
<dodobas> jelly: ali to je tako supacki...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lovio si slovence i talijane na kucki
<dodobas> tj. kako uopce mogu pratiti koji paketi idu prema meni... ako se nisam prijavio na mrezu...
<dodobas> uzmu zadnji IP adresu ?
<dodobas> WTF?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ganjao kineskinje....
<jelly> dodobas: kak se nisi prijavio, jel mobitel ima signal ili ne
<dodobas> nope... airplane mode...
<jelly> hm
<dodobas> jer nije bilo smisla.. kad nema mreze...
<SilverSpace> sto si slao toliko slika na mms 
<dodobas> dakle prate broj... IMEI, sto god .... da bi mi naplatili dolazni promet koji ne mogu dostaviti...
<jelly> yep
<dodobas> a taj dolazni promet mi salje netko ?
<jelly> tj. counter stoji negdje ispred tvog zadnjeg tornja
<jelly> "Kako ispeći janjca na ražnju – radionica iz ekspirimentalne arheologije"
<dodobas> i sad jos bolja stvar... na zadnja 3 racuna.... postoji obrazac...
<jelly> nisam čitao detalje, link mi stoji negdje u RSS readeru doma
<dodobas> 10 dana na pocetku mjeseca... puno prometa... onda 10dana nista... pa 10dana na kraju mjeseca ponovno
<dodobas> nek mi netko to objasni :)
<jelly> bila je fora da ih možeš sjebati jer neki ne računaju dns promet
<dodobas> jelly: ako ga pronadjes... bit cu ti zahvalan...
<jelly> Re: dns, http://code.kryo.se/iodine/
<dodobas> znam za iodine...
<jelly> jelly-home: ^^
<SilverSpace> jelooo jelooo piloo piloo
<SilverSpace> kina japan 
<SilverSpace> japanci poceli zatvarati tvornice u kini
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> taman kak su rekli
<Mmike> kraj svijeta dolazi
<BotaniCar> Došao električar kod Hase da popravi struju. Pita domaćina:
<BotaniCar> - Hoćete li visoki ili niski napon?
<BotaniCar> - Visoki da djeca ne mogu dohvatit', nije se sa strujom igrati.
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ako vam se ikad ukaze prilika da radite s koreancima
<ivoks> morate znati jednu bitnu stvar
<ivoks> oni ce pojesti i govno, iako znaju da je govno, ako su se na to odlucili prije nego im vi nesto kazete
<ivoks> ako misle da je govno super i vi im objasnite kako nije
<ivoks> i ako oni fakat znaju da je to sad govno, oni ce ga pojesti, pa kud puklo da puklo
<dodobas> shit ivoks says ep 1 :)
<ivoks> i da, samsung je kopirao apple
<ivoks> namjerno
<ivoks> kladim se da su kupili par iphonea, otvorili ih i napravili iste dijelove
<ivoks> 100%
<ivoks> jer u ovoj zemlji sve tako funkcionira
<ivoks> sve su kopije
<ivoks> neke su dobre, vecina je losa
<ivoks> al hej, 1 od 100 uspije i svi se obogate :)
<ivoks> idem prije nego dobijem otkaz
<ivoks> moram manje pit
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> manje pit' ili manje pricat' ? Zbog  pijace jos nitko nije dobio otkaz :)
<jelly> ... right
<BotaniCar> Dođe Mujo u dućan i traži maslinovo ulje. Prodavač mu ponudi litru od po 200 kn. Pita ga Mujo “pa zašto je tako skupo?” Prodavač: “to je extra djevićansko maslinovo ulje”. Kaže Mujo “dobro, dajte mi onda neko izjebano za 50 kn
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa , obicno se otkaz dobije zbog manifestacije cuganja (smrdis, bezobrazan si ..) , ne zbog cuge same. Na koncu, da je cuga / cigareta losha, ne bi ju prodavali u docanu, ne ? (dumbface)
<civija> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422820_504762889551915_483684764_n.jpg :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da je trava manje stetna od duhana, ne bi bila zabranjena, ne?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ispostujemo logiku end-to-end , mora da je tako ! :)
<obruT> koliko ja znam ekipe koja duva travu/pusi cigarete/pije alkohol... najmanje problema sto se tice zdravlja/ovisnosti imaju ovi koju duvaju travu
<obruT> :P
<obruT> dobro ajd, jedan se malo muci dok razmislja, al drugi su sasma ok :)
<SilverSpace> civija: :)
<BotaniCar> ja nemam problema s ovisnostima, jedini mi je problem nabavka tvari o kojima sam ovisan :)
<obruT> nabijem ja njih na kitu, 17.9. dobim u sanducic racun s dospijecem placanja 15.9.
<obruT> i tak vec nekoliko puta
<SilverSpace> proracunato kesnjenje
<obruT> pa da, pa ak mi okinu neke kamate, zvacu ih i jebat im rodbinu
<SilverSpace> okinut ce ti sigurno
<Mmike> obruT, tko su - oni?
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> pa i boje na forumu su sad nekako - superasttije
<Mmike> sale, kad ce novi dizajn? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dali ti sad i fontovi bolje izgledaju :)
<Mmike> oa
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> isto izgledaju
<Mmike> samo sto su sitniji :)
<ravilov> FYI... trava *jest* manje stetna od duhana
<ravilov> nekad ne treba slusat logiku jer kao sto znamo ljudska glupost nema granica
<SilverSpace> nema logike 
<sale> Mmike: kakva su to pitanja? Nadi, sredi nesto :-)
<Mmike> sale, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> pa ti si ziv :)
<Mmike> ravilov, zelena trava? ? :)
<ravilov> znas ti na sta ja mislim :p
<Vlado9A3CY> hello all ... dakle, big question... ima li mozda tu netko spremljen u kakvoj arhivi deb paket za adobe-flashplayerplugin ver 11.1 ... treba mi zato jer mi flash ne radi s verzijom 11.2 a radi s 11.1 (provjereno s jednom drugom linux distribucijom) ... tnx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di si ti uzeo taj dell ne vidim ga nigdje da ga ima kod nas
<Vlado9A3CY> ne mogu naci na intarnetu ...
<sale> Mmike: naravno. Ne updateaju se forum i wordpress sami :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> kao da je u zemlju propao taj stariji paket
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, nije stetnija od duhana (ako mislis na kanabidoidnu travu)
<Mmike> sale, :) :) :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pred jedno 5 godina u megatrendu
<Mmike> nisam ja, firma za koju sam raido
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: zasto bi trebao biti u deb paketu
<Vlado9A3CY> pa da ga mogu instalirati u ubuntu 12.04
<Vlado9A3CY> imam staru ati graficku ...
<Vlado9A3CY> verzija 11.2 (trenutno aktualna) ne radi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali 11.1 provjereno radi ... 
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ne mogu naci deb paket za ubuntu
<jelly> huh, You have version 11,3,31,230 installed
<Vlado9A3CY> konkretno ... privremeno sam ubuntu 12.04 pregazio s pclinuxos 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ja ima dva stara libflashplayer.so
<SilverSpace> samo ne znam koje je verzija
<Vlado9A3CY> u ubuntu 12.04 sam imao flashplugin 11.2
<Vlado9A3CY> hm ...
 * jelly ima godinu dana starih libflashplayer.so jer se isto opekao
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: 32 ili 64bit?
<Vlado9A3CY> uglavnom, nije mi radio npr youtube ...
<Vlado9A3CY> 32
<ravilov> Mmike, pa da, to
<jelly> meko ili tvrdo kuhano?
<ravilov> Mmike, to je bilo in reference to "<jelly> BotaniCar: da je trava manje stetna od duhana, ne bi bila zabranjena, ne?"
<Vlado9A3CY> privremeno sam instalirao pclinuxos ...
<Vlado9A3CY> tu mogu izabrati hocu li 11.2 ili 11.1
<Vlado9A3CY> 11.1 radi ...
<Mmike> ravilov, erm, hocu reci JE stetnija od duhana
<Mmike> ima puno vise katrana u sebi
<ravilov> da?
<Mmike> nema nikotina
<Mmike> izaziva manju ovisnost nego duhan
<Mmike> al' je stetnija za pluca
<ravilov> skoro bi se zakleo da nisam cuo da je itko umro od trave
<ravilov> but I could be wrong
<ravilov> FTR, nisam probao nijedno (duhan ili travu)
<Mmike> FTR, ima vas bolit dupe sto sam ja probao a sto nisam :)
<ravilov> evo mene boli
<ravilov> jel valja tako? :p
<Vlado9A3CY> ali je cijeli stos sto sam ipak u 9 godina staru masinu sa ati radeon 9200 pro grafickom uspio instalirati ubuintu 12.04 lts... i radi, ali me zeza taj flashplugin, za poludit ;)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i u ubuntu mozes staviti koji zelis da ti bude
<Vlado9A3CY> hm ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa kod mene ima samo moguce 11.2
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren, idem opdham izvaditi netbook gdje imam ubuntu ...
<SilverSpace> aha mislis na pakete
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren
<Vlado9A3CY> *odmah
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da si u home mapu mozes staviti libflashplayer.so koji hoces bez deb paketa
<jelly> Mmike: ma kakvog katrana o cem ti priiiicass
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ja ne znam taj flashplugin drugacije staviti nego iz synaptica :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a ako to funkcionira tako kako si rekao, da se taj *.so file moze samo negdje staviti ...
<Vlado9A3CY> onda bih mozda mogao probati ...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: imas u home skrivenu mapu .mozilla
<Vlado9A3CY> evo digao mi se ubuntu, idem provjeriti u synaptic jos jednom 
<Vlado9A3CY> idem vidjeti, samo tren
<SilverSpace> i u njoj napravis mapu plugins
<SilverSpace> i tu stavis libflashplayer.so
<jelly> imam FlashPlayer_10_3_183_7_FlashPlayer, FlashPlayer_11_0_1_152_FlashPlayer, FlashPlayer_11_2_202_235_FlashPlayer, FlashPlayer_11_2_202_236_FlashPlayer
<SilverSpace> ovdje vidis koja ti je verzija http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: nemam 11.1
<Vlado9A3CY> da, ali u tom slucaju bi mi to radilo samo s firefoxom ... samo tren da pogledam ovaj link ..
<jelly> bas taj preskocilo, ili su stari backupi istekli
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne od tuda ti u chrome vuce
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: a koliko razlicitih browsera koristis
<jelly> chrome ionako dovuce svoj flash
<jelly> (taj ultra mega novi 11.3.31.230 koji se vidi gore)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, je l' bi mi mogao kako poslati taj fajl ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo ako znas da je 11.1 ili nizi ..
<Vlado9A3CY> konkretno sad ovdje (u pclinuxos) vidim da imam 11.1.102 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a u ubuntu mi je ... 11.2
<Vlado9A3CY> u netbooku
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly, da dovuce isto 11.2 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da mi u konacnici ne radi ...
<SilverSpace> hm mozda bi se moglo i iz pclinuxos izvaditi 
<Vlado9A3CY> kvaka je u staroj grafickoj i trebam stari flash :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam kako pretvoriti rpm u deb ...
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: er, ne?  Kod mene (Googleov paket, Debian) je 11.3
<jelly> ii  google-chrome-stable                         21.0.1180.81-r151980        i386
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma ne samo iz terminala pogledaj dali ima libflashplayer.so u pclinux
<SilverSpace> morao bi biti isti 
<Vlado9A3CY> da, u ubuntu 12.04 u natbooku (chromium-browser) mi je verzija 11.2.202.238
<Vlado9A3CY> *netbooku
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren ...
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: http://jebo.me/paket/libflashplayer.so # 11.0.1.152
<SilverSpace> kod mene se jos uploda u dropbox
<jelly> dropbox droolz ssh rulz
<SilverSpace> i neznam koje su verzije stari
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/plugins%20flash.tar.bz2
<SilverSpace> dva su stara unutra
<SilverSpace> treba ih samo preimenovati
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozes napraviti strings libflashplayer.so | grep ^FlashPlayer_
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren ...
<jelly> 259f6fe9fd29a4636c4a13e24ebccc2d  libflashplayer.so # md5sum
<SilverSpace> old_libflashplayer.so 11_1_102_62_FlashPlayer
<SilverSpace> eto old je ova verzija
<jelly> \o/
<SilverSpace> uh 64
<SilverSpace> zajeb
<jelly> /o\
<SilverSpace> njemu treba 32
<Vlado9A3CY> i jedan i drugi su 64?
<jelly> zato smo pitali, jelte
<Vlado9A3CY> ma budem probao ovdje iz pclinuxos-a naci gdje se skriva taj libflashplayer.so ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa cu ga probati ukrasti za ubuntu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> decki hvala vam na pomoci ...
<jelly> lsof -np pid-od-firefoxa
<SilverSpace> ha ima ih ko u prici http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<jelly> ak ides s tim na internet, koristi flashblock ili nesto slicno i whitelistaj samo tocn one stranice/domene gdje eksplicitno zelis gledati flash
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, tnx ... vidim da ima tog apuno u zip arhivama, evo skidam prvu 11.1 da vidim kaj se skriva u njoj :)
<SilverSpace> ima unutra sve samo kaj ces rucno morat sloziti
<SilverSpace> nema deb paket
<jelly> kaj će mu paket, nek sam strpa datoteku gdje treba biti
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> jelly: thx za skolicu :) nis znao za ovu naredbu 
<jelly> strings mozes po bilo kakvoj datoteci opalit za izvuci, jel, stringove (tekst) van
<jelly> za iskompajlirane libraryje i izvršne datoteke tu se vide simboli i koješta 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... idem sad ovdje ponovo instalirati ubuntu 12.04 ... javim se navecer, tnx jos jednom SilverSpace, jelly ... :)
<jelly> .o/
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ja probati 11.4
<SilverSpace> a ne 11.2 je zadnji za linux
<civija> strings je jako korisna naredba za debugiranje :)
<civija> pogotovo na utuntu 12.04 gdje nm za svaki .so prijavljuje 'no symbols' ...
<jelly> http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/459446
<jelly> client-side attack [...] results in an attacker purchasing items without having to pay for them # FREE STUFF 
<Vlado9A3CY> nova instalacija u tijeku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> cinjenica je da ubuntu radi jako dobro i da u repozitorijima ima sve sto meni treba :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> najvise me se dojmilo sto ima cqrlog :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i librecad ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i jos neke sitnice, mkoje druge distribucije nemaju ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i da radi jako dobro, ai i super izgleda vizualno :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> lol koja makina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8pxT7jTGSs&feature=related
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Biolite Campstove Review, Views: 18230, Rating: 98.72%
<SilverSpace> punjac na drva
<Vlado9A3CY> cool :)
<Vlado9A3CY_> e tako, instalacija uspjela, a sad idem dalje probati flashplugin :)
<Vlado9A3CY> proradio mi je flashplugin, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx SilverSpace ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFIXvgIG1RA
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<datase> Vlado9A3CY: Title: Rolling Stone Gimme Shelter Bridges to Babylon, Views: 24688, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<SilverSpace> super prica http://svejed.com/izradeno-rukama-prica-proizvodaca-nozeva/1948
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9f6_1277351258
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<SilverSpace> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_makcziBKrN1ryi1myo1_500.gif
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-19
<ivoks> ah, lufthansa
<ivoks> hot spot iznad mongolije :)
<weshmashian> \o
<nitro-x> hi
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> rus ispred mene se nacugao
<ivoks> i sad dira stjuardesu za guzicu :)
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> lufthansa mi dala voucher zbog strajka
<SilverSpace> bemti sto sve ne izume ljudi http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NaN-Emvizq8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Lamello Invis Mx Starter Kit, Views: 424511, Rating: 98.38862%
<BotaniCar> jutro o/
<SilverSpace> pospanac :)
 * MmikeDOMA je bio danas autom u dubravi u 8 ujutro :/
<MmikeDOMA> pa jebote
<MmikeDOMA> pa LUD bi bio da tamo zivim
<MmikeDOMA> pa kak uopce tamo ljudi prolaze autima?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sorry, nisam htio zvat, nisam znao dal' si medj' zivima jos :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> "I'd tell you a UDP joke but you might not get it."
<Mmike> LOL
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa na kakvu si to guzvu naletio
<SilverSpace> treba se znati voziti po dibravi :)
<SilverSpace> Dubravi*
<Mmike> zena isla nesh u resnik
<Mmike> pa ja isao u dubravu
<Mmike> obilaznicom dosli od spanskog do resnika za 20 minuta
<Mmike> nit toliko
<Mmike> i onda tamo ju ostavim, skrenem na culinecku
<Mmike> i mili lili pili
<SilverSpace> o da culinecka se ujutro izbegava :)
<weshmashian> culinecka se opcenito izbjegava :)
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> prije tri godine me zena napucala otraga kod konjscinske, stajao sam na crvenom
<Mmike> weshmashian, SilverSpace a kud se ide?
<weshmashian> Mmike: druga opcija ti je bila ic do 'vanje reke, pa skrenut lijevo prema metroju pa tam po zaseoku ic do sesveta
<Mmike> weshmashian, dosho sam od vanje reke
<Mmike> al' brijem da sam dosao u sesvete
<Mmike> i krenuo prema dubravi
<Mmike> da bi umro jos jace
<Mmike> eventualno po vukomerickoj
<weshmashian> neam pojma iskreno, nisam radio takve egzibicije u 8am
<Mmike> al' tam se nisam vozio 101 godinu a i kad sam se vozio, bila guzva :)
<obruT> zanimljivo... openoffice oce otvorit dokument, libreoffice zaglavinja :P
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad
<SilverSpace> dokument ti je u kvaru :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: neam pojma, uglavnom je u qrcu doc sa slavonske do djubrave nekak smisleno
<obruT> pa sad, je ili nije, ali mi je drago da sam si ostavio openoffice na kompu
<weshmashian> Mmike: barem s te istocne strane
<weshmashian> Mmike: al' moram priznat da prvi put cujem da netko 'ide po nest u resnik' :D
<Mmike> obruT, qua? mogu vidjet to?
<obruT> vidjet sto ?
<Mmike> weshmashian, jbg, mi iz spanskog to tak volimo :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa, morsku zvizdu! :)
<Mmike> obruT, taj dokument
<obruT> nebres jer je sluzbeni dokument s internalijama nekih sustava i ponudom za nekog korisnika :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko da je ujutro iz spanskog prema gradu bolje 
<SilverSpace> ista kefa
<weshmashian> Mmike: i kad sam bil u 'vanjoj reci resnik mi je sluzil da izbjegnem slavonsku ak' je slucajno bila neka guzvetina izmedju culinecke i 'vanje reke
<ivoks> idem spavat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, je, al' imas tramvaj
<Mmike> u resniku imas drek
<Mmike> ok, imas i bus
<Mmike> weshmashian, a di si ti sad?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, a ponocna premijera?
<weshmashian> Mmike: u djubravi :)
<Mmike> hbogner, desi!
<Mmike> weshmashian, aha! :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian,  a dje?
<ivoks> Mmike: ma ove sam filmove sve pogledao na dolasku
<weshmashian> Mmike: jel' znas di je jadran film?
<hbogner> Mmike, evo me, jedem
<Mmike> weshmashian, znam
<Mmike> hbogner, nekaj fino?
<Mmike> ivoks, sta se nudilo?
<ivoks> u avionu?
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, prek puta glavnog ulaza tam (prek oporovecke, jel)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542239_474909579196725_301316459_n.jpg <- LOL
<hbogner> Mmike, klasicni dorucak, kruh, margo, pekmez i kakao
<Mmike> weshmashian, aaaa, pa i tebi sam prosao blizo :)
<Mmike> auuuuuu, hbogner , kol'ko pekmez i maslac/margarin nisam jeo :)
<ivoks> ma ne da mi se gledati sto ima
<ivoks> uglavnom, dosadno
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, u Ulan-Barbatoru! :)
<Mmike> da, nema nesto filmova nekih
<Mmike> isli zena i ja u kino pred mjesec - dva
<weshmashian> Mmike: zeni i djetetu mi, delam na tresnjevci :)
<Mmike> kao, na buf
<ivoks> Mmike: to sam preletio
<Mmike> i NISTA nismo nasli vrijedno gledanja
<ivoks> u avionu sam, jel
<Mmike> weshmashian, kak ides tamo, autom, ili?
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj rec? pa otkad to ima internet u avijonima :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: rijetko autom, uglavnom trajvanom
<ivoks> vec dugo
<ivoks> kak je pijan rus
<Mmike> jebo ih porn.com
<Mmike> i mongodb 
<Mmike> weshmashian, kol'ko ti treba?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CtyFQRkhW9g#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: WARNING! ALERT! UFO FLEET 2012 STARTING FROM ALIEN MOONBASE FULL HD 1080P NEW SIGHTINGS SEPTEMBER, Views: 98888, Rating: 89.7076%
<weshmashian> Mmike: sat, sat i 15
<Mmike> uh, brate mili
<weshmashian> Mmike: autom (ljeti) ~20min, a kad su svi u gradu onda oko 35min
<hbogner> weshmashian, jesi razmislajo o biciklu do posla?
<weshmashian> hbogner: jesam
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: oo pa mi smo si blizu :)
<Mmike> pa to je 2 i pol sata dnevno na promet
<weshmashian> hbogner: isto tako sam razmisljo da ne zelim poginut po putu
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: yup :)
<hbogner> weshmashian, auu, tako zeznut put?
 * Mmike nekad pizdi sto radi od doma, al' onda se ovak brzo smiri
<weshmashian> hbogner: aj' se ti vozi po zelenom valu izmedju 7 i 8 am :)
<hbogner> Mmike, samo se ti smiri :D
<dodobas> weshmashian: svaki dan... 
<hbogner> weshmashian, uh
<hbogner> eto ti jednog bicilista
<weshmashian> dodobas: svaka cast :)
<SilverSpace> biciklom na posao nije fora
<SilverSpace> biciklom sa posla bome je
<weshmashian> kad sam delal iza palace pravde onda sam iso bajkom na poso, i to mi je bilo ok
<hbogner> ceak a tresnjevka je puno dalje?
<dodobas> weshmashian: treba samo paziti na dva krizanja gdje auti srecu lijevo...
<weshmashian> hbogner: razlika mi 2km, al' svejedno mi se ne zajebava :)
<dodobas> u godinu dana sam samo dva puta morao naglo kociti jer me kreten u SUVu nije 'vidio'
<dodobas> niti je dao zmigavac...
<dodobas> i to oba puta SUV...
<weshmashian> "sta onaj iza mene ima znat di idem.."
<weshmashian> Mmike: nego, da, jest 2h dnevno na promet, al' si za to vrijeme ili proucavam reddit il' citam nekaj po putu :)
<hbogner> joj to pizdim i u autu dok vozim, skrene pa onda da zmigavac
<hbogner> Mmike, bude onaj server uskoro? trenutni server na kom vrtimo trenutno fizicki crkava :D
<hbogner> sad cu morat na faks palit ga  i nadat se da ce izdrzat jos malo
<Mmike> dodobas, kak mislis, di skrecu ljevo? di se vozis ak tu si bed?
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj crkava?
<dodobas> Mmike: de se refraziraj... ne kuzim
<hbogner> Mmike, pa stari server na kojem rad radim
<Mmike> hbogner, ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj su bed auti koji skrecu lijevo?
<dodobas> jer... po pravilima oni mene moraju propusiti da prodjem ravno, ako vozim po bike stazi
<Mmike> Ahaaaaa
<dodobas> a oni kad skrecu lijevo, sjeku szatu
<Mmike> kontra-smjer lijevo skretaci
<hbogner> Mmike, ok, imamo stari desktop koji glumi server, on se fizicki gasi svako malo, umire, i postoji onaj server koji si ti spominjao, donirani, na koji bi se to trebalo migrirati... kuzis sad?
<Mmike> hbogner, pricas o ubuntu-hr serveru?
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ne... zeleni val...
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne, isti smjer sjekaci, radi se o bic stazi na zelenom valu
<Mmike> dodobas, kuzim
<dodobas> samo je jedan smjer... s kojeg se povremeno 
<Mmike> misilm
<dodobas> auti skrecu lijevo
<hbogner> Mmike, da, onom koji ce ubuntu dobit u donaciju i rekli ste da cemo ga moc koristit?
<Mmike> taj zeleni val i biciklisticka staza... eh
<Mmike> hbogner, ne kuzim, kaj umire?
<Mmike> onaj tko je tamo postavio bic stazu je notorni debil te idijot
<dodobas> Mmike: i to se desilo samo par puta...
<hbogner> Mmike, umire moj stari desktop koji sad glumi serer
<dodobas> ali sam uvijek pripremljen da se to dogodi
<weshmashian> imas izbor - vozit po stazi i molit se da te netko ne pokupi ili po pjesackom pa se molit da nema nadobudnog murjaka po putu
<hbogner> on je na faksu vec par godina
<Mmike> hbogner, kakve veze tvoj stari desktop ima sa ubuntu-hr serverom? :)
<hbogner> ajde bar kad danas idem do faksa, otic cu do chus pa na kavu :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, a kaj vrtite na ubuntu-hr serveru? ;)
<Mmike> weshmashian, redhat, kakvo glupo pitanje
<Mmike> i to sa mega-tech supportom
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa zato i pitam :P
<Mmike> hbogner, uptime je preko 2 mjeseca
<hbogner> Mmike, pa koliko se sjecam rekli ste da ce ubuntu-hr dopustiti ops-hr ekipi da koristi taj donirani server?
<Mmike> i misil mda je oso dolje jer je sturje nestalo
<Mmike> hbogner, hm?
<Mmike> hbogner, de me podsjeti, ne sjecam se
<hbogner> onaj sto ga moras pokupit, odnjet dodobasu, ivoks ga onda postavit ...
<hbogner> ti to mene zahebavas???
<Mmike> taj 'novi'/'donirani' server bi trebao zamjeniti ubuntu-hr. a trenutni ubuntu-hr server ce postati ono sto je bio prije, fileserver za mirrore
<Mmike> ne zajebavam
<Mmike> fakat se ne sjecam
<Mmike> da smo o tome pricali
<hbogner> ahaaa
<Mmike> znam da si pitao dal' ga mozes ti koristiti za sebe nesto
<Mmike> dok ivoks ne dodje po njega
<Mmike> i znam da je ivoks kenjao da nam ne treba novi server i da neznam sta, al' smo nekako zakljucili (bar sam ja tako brijao) da cemo ga uzet jer je fini serverchich pa sto da ne
<Mmike> zato, aj ti reci sto si ti imao na umu :)
<hbogner> aha, mali nesporazum onda
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> jer, mozda tamo ima jos koji server
<Mmike> ops-hr je isto udruga?
<hbogner> ako netko ima jos koji server za donirat nek s ejavi :D
<hbogner> nismo udruga
<hbogner> pardon, ops-hr= osm-hr aka openstreetmap hrvatska
<hbogner> greska u tipkanju
<hbogner> nismo udruga zato nemozemo sami primat donacije, nego preko drugih zicat :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> budem vidio onda, mozda mogu uzet 2 servera
<hbogner> cool
<Mmike> pa prebacimo diskove, vjerujem da vama treba vise diska nego ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> al' to fakat sad jako napamet pricam
<Mmike> i prije srijede slijedece se sigurno necu vidjeti s tim likom
<hbogner> ma kaj bude, ako bude super
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> tako da ne ocekuj taj server prije, tamo, neznam... sredine 10tog mjeseca?
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> jel' ima di tko kakav multiline-tab plugin za kayako
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> za chrome
<Mmike> poludit cu 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> in BOOLEAN mode!
<dodobas> Mmike: WFT ?
<Mmike> dodobas, :)
<dodobas> daj mi objasni sto je to?
<Mmike> dodobas, to ti je kveri za neki porno sajt :)
<dodobas> no shit... sto je in Boolean mode ?
<Mmike> mysql fulltext search operator
<Mmike> tj, ne operator nego
<Mmike> kvantifikator?
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en//fulltext-search.html
<Mmike> nije tu bed
<Mmike> nego u onom subselectu gore
<Mmike> koji nije u join(t)u
<BotaniCar> ja bi tak zapusio jednu debelu sad :)
<SilverSpace> kitu? 
<BotaniCar> pederu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> blokiraju viber
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> gubimo visinu
<obruT> viber je zidovski spijunski software... ne znam zasto bi to itko htio koristiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> opet mreza na faksu...
<Mmike> obruT, jel? gtalk je bojli :0
<obruT> mos mislit
<obruT> viber, gtalk, pa cak i skype
<obruT> sve to spijunira sto tko s kim...
<obruT> viber pogotovo, njima namjanje vjerujem, a zalosno je to da ekipa obavlja poslovne razgovore preko toga
<nitro-x> i kaj ak gledaju?
<nitro-x> pa neka se zidovi bogate
<nitro-x> nebi bili zidovi...
<Mmike> zalosno je kak ekipa passworde mailom salje :)
<Mmike> kad ih pitam za neki kljuc/enkripciju, onda mi kazu da sam paranoik 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i jesi :)
<SilverSpace> bojiš se doci u Dubravu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bi trebao na satove logike :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je logika? :)
<SilverSpace> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_makcziBKrN1ryi1myo1_500.gif
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: imas nekaj konkertno za linkati protiv vibera ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zdrav razum? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zajebi s nedokumentiranim pretpostavkama. Ocu crno na bijelo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj se passworda tice, di je bed, ako ih promijene cim ih dobiju ?
<BotaniCar|2> a, ako ne zamijene - PTP (polje tudjeg problema)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vish, to je lose
<Mmike> sto ja tebi sad moram objasnjavati di je bed
<Mmike> tj, sto po defaultu sistemci ne kuze di je bed
<Mmike> lose je, naravno da je lose
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, morat ces, razumijem sigurnosnu rupu u tom nacinu dostave, ali ne vidim di je bed 
<Mmike> pa u tome je bed
<Mmike> u toj sigurnosnoj rupi
<BotaniCar|2> pa , nije. Zamijeni pass cim ga dobijes, ako to ne napravis, bed je tvoj, ne moj
<Mmike> da, mozes reci - ma, tko ce meni na server, u tih 30s/60s/5m
<Mmike> da, a izmedju?
<Mmike> sto ako ne uspijes?
<Mmike> ciji je onda bed?
<Mmike> ili ces reci 'ma, koja je sansa...'
<BotaniCar|2> Tu sad moras napraviti procjenu rizika. Ja jednostavno ne radim s kompanijama koje su takva vrst mete. S onima kojima radim,a jesu - imamo drugaciji nacin dostave povjerljivih podataka. Za regularne firme/servere se uopce ne brinem oko toga - nisu interesantni
<weshmashian> side note: pass za vpn zg holdinga moras doc osobno podic kod njih
<BotaniCar|2> i, da se razumijemo, moji mailovi s passwordima idu skup s certifikatom, i passwordi nisu '123' , tako da je breach zbog jednostavnog passworda ili snifanog maila malo vjerojatan
<Mmike> ja konstantno dobijam mail s passwordom
<Mmike> super-strong password
<Mmike> al' doso mi je mailom!
<Mmike> pitaj boga tko je to sve procitao
<Mmike> i onda onaj s druge strane ne kuzi di je bed
<Mmike> ili mu posaljem svoj ssh kljuc pa me pita kaj ce s tim
<Mmike> a znamo svi kako je lako fakeati mail i napisati 'dajte mi promjenite password, molim vas'
<BotaniCar|2> Kuzim. Velim, kaj se slanja passworda mailom tice, stvar je procjene rizika, nista drugo, metoda je dobra do jednog nivoa
<jelly> hah, tek sad sam procitao da Bing Is Not Google
<BotaniCar|2> i, de me podsjeti, kaj s fejkanjem maila ? Ti mi posaljes fejkani mail za promjenu, i ja pravom korisniku dostavim novi pass, kaj dalje ?
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, u mom slucaju, dostavim mu pass-change-form :)
<Mmike> pa ak mosh bit siguran da je on fakat on, sve 5
<Mmike> al' ak misils 'ma, sansa da me netko sjebe je 1%', onda si sjebat :)
<Mmike> zato postoji: onetimeurl.com
<Mmike> pa ti dam ovo: http://onetimeurl.com/d72d01d0-88d7-4398-ae3f-431bdb620346
<Mmike> pa ti procitas
<BotaniCar|2> Slazem se, zato kazem, za promjene pasworda imamo online-forme, i automaCke mailove. Sjebat mogu biti samo ako klijentu haknu mail racun
<Mmike> nije super, al' je bolje nego slanje mailom
<Mmike> bar znas dal' ti je kompromitirano
<BotaniCar|2> al, velim, prvi pass saljem mailom. Nekak inicijalno mora doci do klijenta, a 'obicnom' korisniku kojeg imam se ne zajebava s fizickom dostavom, SMS dostavom i slicnim 
<BotaniCar|2> Da radim za neku BaMku, dosla bi kovertom, da to pokusam tu kod sebe, trazil bi posel drugi dan
<BotaniCar|2> usput, slijedeci tu logiku, postavlja se pitanje koliko mozes vjerovati 'rvackim postama za dostavu koverte , svom telecomu za dostavu SMSa , ili hosteru onetimeurl.com 
<Mmike> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/09/19/0362007.63.jpg
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOL :)
<Mmike> naravno, to se ne radi tako
<Mmike> asimetricna kriptografija se za to koristi
<Mmike> i radi super :)
<BotaniCar|2> Asimetricna kriptografija za dostavu lozinke Cvjecari d.o.o. ? Not likely. 
<civija> ekipa
<civija> koristi li itko od vas usb docking station za laptop na linuxu?
<BotaniCar|2> Ne ja
<chaky|lap> pa gdje si civija, od kada si se ozenio, nema te za viđet'
<BotaniCar|2> cek, civija ozenjen ? gz :) De neku sliku di si musav od torte :)
<civija> chaky|lap: pa nije me ni prije bilo za vidit, samo za procitat :)
<chaky|lap> ajde priznaj ti, da sada moras pitati zenu smijes li ircati :P
<chaky|lap> pricao mi prijatelj jutros, koji se isto tako ozenio nedavno da je sada postao "zena, majka, kraljica" :)
<chaky|lap> cisti, kuha ...
<civija> hehe
<civija> chaky|lap: pa i do sada sam morao sve pitat zenu ;)
<civija> mi imocani smo naprosto takvi
<chaky|lap> hehehehe
<civija> BotaniCar|2: http://foto.civija.net/Svatovi/Vecera/DSC_2329 :)
<civija> imam samo sliku di sam isprolijevan od gemista
<civija> nemam di sam od torte :)
<BotaniCar|2> civija, lepi ste, a ni kuma nije za bacit' :) 
<civija> kani se kume, to je samo za mene :)
<BotaniCar|2> meh, ja sam ozenjen , equals having no pimpek worth spominjanja :)
<civija> evo tu se vidi fleka na prsluku http://foto.civija.net/Svatovi/Vecera/DSC_2360
<civija> jer sam pio gemist iz vaze pa se 'malo' polio :)
<civija> a nemoj tako
<BotaniCar|2> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<civija> ako si zauzet nisi oduzet ...
<BotaniCar|2> zvucis kao Mmike na mojim svatovima :)
<BotaniCar|2> frajer se kladio da ce popiti vise od je'nog drugog lika, i skoro je dobio. Interesantno je da je mika pio gemist, a drugi lik sok od jabuke :) Svejedno ga je skoro zapio ! To je urbani junak :9
<civija> hehehe
<BotaniCar|2> civija: di si to imao svadbenu svecanost ?
<civija> u imotskom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pre smijesno mi to
<Mmike> netko se prosere
<Mmike> onda ovaj drugi malo nakiti
<Mmike> i eto ti lazi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nisam se ja ni sa kime kladio :) a i bilo je ocito (doduse, ne od samog pocetka) da majsi i bobo piju sok od jabuke :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: izjasnio si se vec da si bio svjestan da znas kaj tko pije. Sve drugo kaj sam napisao odgovara istini, ne ? 
<Mmike> ne, nisam se kladio ni sa kime
<BotaniCar|2> Majsi vise nije mogao piti sok, kak je bio napuhnut :)
<BotaniCar|2> Aaa, nije bilo klade ? O, svasta 
<ivoks> europa!!!!
<SilverSpace> na vidiku
<SilverSpace> ili si vec sletio
<Mmike> ivoks, znas ti koilko sam ja posla obavio dok se to preseravas u tom avijonu? :) znas koliko porno stranica je vratilo se nazad u zivot? :) znas koliko mladih, zadovoljnih djecacica i ostarjelih djedica ima sad smile na facama ? :)
<Mmike> koilko! koilko!
<Mmike> brijem da idem na karting
<SilverSpace> dofuraj se do dubrave :)
<obruT> jel se smije s tim carting vozilima voziti po cesti ? :)
<obruT> bilo bi gust umjesto vrtiti se u krug otici malo nekud na voznjicu :)
<SilverSpace> bio neki lik tu kod mene pa ga hvatala murija
<SilverSpace> znao je kasno na vecer prdit tu po kvartu
<vileni> nebi smio bez registracije to voziti, a i da ju imas opet je upitno :)
<SilverSpace> ma to ne moze nikako jer homologaciju ne moze proci
<vileni> najblize tome su oni buggy sa kavezom
<vileni> ali ni za to neznam kako je dobilo regu
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ti jos trazis mob ono? kolega prodaje rabljeni htc onaj neki z sa kliznom tipkovnicom
<Mmike> hbogner, kol'ko para, kol'ko star, kol'ko potrgan?
<Mmike> cini se da su im jos uvijek potrgani oni 'jaci'
<hbogner> Mmike, tele2 mreza, kao prvo
<hbogner> ako ti to pase pitam detalje dalje
<jelly> htc desire z ?
<hbogner> mislim da je
<Mmike> hbogner, to je minoran problem
<hbogner> ok poslao mu upit, cekam odgovor
<BotaniCar> 'el vi svi koristite u postfixu 'reject_non_fqdn_hostname' ? Jebe me kaj , kad pokusam slanje s stanice koja nema FQDN - odbije. Sad nisam pametan da li maknuti tu stavku, ili dodijeliti FQDN svim picekima koji ce se ikad kaciti na server ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa stavis relay_host right ?
<BotaniCar> ne koristim to, imam 'mynetworks' konfiguriran. I, ne vjerujem da bi mi 'relay_host' pomogao kod proxyanih dsl-spojenih radnih stanica. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel taj postfix sluzi samo za interne masine
<dodobas> zasto ih ne spajas preko vpn-a ?
<jelly> zasto ne koristis submission i autentikaciju
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne, u principu interne masine idu prvo na mail agregator, koji onda salje mailove 'van' ( agregator ima FQDN), testa radi (rikne agregator) sam probao direktno slanje i dobio gresku. 
<jelly> fino STARTTLS pa SMTP AUTH i vozi
<jelly> direktno kamo?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam sad cajta to slagati, ali budem, za sad je stanje - nemam
<jelly> negdje na public internet?
<BotaniCar> jelly: 'direktno' s mog lokalnog stroja na 'vanjski' MX
<BotaniCar> s tim da je moj stroj proxyan, i nema FQDN
<jelly> preporuceno zadnjih X godina je: ako si MUA i saljes mail, koristi submission port i autentikaciju
<BotaniCar> nda, velim, bit ce 
<jelly> samo ako si MTA, dakle mail server, onda vozi na port 25
<jelly> ako si ISP i ima legacy konfu gdje svi zivi i mrtvi idu na isti public ip na port 25, onda sjednes i places
 * obruT zna jedan ISP koji sjedi i place
<BotaniCar> srecom ili nesrecom nisam ISP :)  
<vileni> Mmike: koliko dajes za novi mob? :)
<Mmike> vileni, kajjaznam
<Mmike> ovisi koji :)
<Mmike> vileni, imas kaj? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_non_fqdn_sender,     reject_unknown_sender_domain, [...]
<vileni> Mmike: isto Z imam, dosta ocuvan :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne rejectam nista na osnovu hostnamea, ima hrpa korisnika bez PTR-a
<Mmike> vileni, kolko bi daio? :) jos te pustim krug/dva na kartingu :)
<vileni> Mmike: ako me pobijedis spustim ti cijenu :P
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> ajde, moze :)
<vileni> gledao sam jucer po njuskalu pa su oko 1500 bili ovi kao moj
<BotaniCar> jelly: trenutno imam http://jebo.me/pas/8 , mislis da olabavim malo ? 
<jelly> "check_helo_access, <-- zasto je tu zarez hash:/etc/postfix/helo_access"
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod mobitela, kakav kupiti za do 500kn ? Android ofc
<BotaniCar> jelly: omaklo mi se, bilo kako bilo , skuzio postfix da je zarez bezveze i ignorira ga :)
<jelly> i kaj ima u helo_access?
<BotaniCar> iss, preko 1k kuna za telefon ? Ja sam mislio da pretjerujem s svojim pragom od 500kn :)
<vileni> Mmike: imas jos onaj desire? :)
<vileni> nije to vise telefon
<jelly> pff, ja sam platio 190 ojra za trenutni mobitel :-(
<vileni> ja koristim 10min poziva mjesecno
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel se isplatilo, i hoce li ? :)
<jelly> nisam siguran, sad citam puno vise maila na mobitelu
<obruT> ja dobio od kolege koji je dobio od firme, ali nece taj jer ima svoj kupljeni ?!? :P
<Mmike> vileni, imam, da
<Mmike> vileni, onaj isti :)
<Mmike> vileni,  nisam ga jos nadogradjivao od onda :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: to me podsjeca na kolegu kojem su pred N godina 'poklonili' blackberry u firmi. Dva dana nakon toga je poceo pritisak da zakaj uvijek nema oko na mailu, nije da nema s cim gledati :)
<hbogner> ruucak, spageti po domaci :D
<jelly> ne znam, dok mene sync maila radi 08-18 i kasnije ne
<hbogner> sve se to da ogranicit :D
<BotaniCar> SPAM: 
<BotaniCar> "Zanima nas kada ćete se povući sa vlasti i pustiti sposobnim ljudima i vizionarima poput našeg Vođe Siniše Vuce, da spasimo što se spasiti da. Nećemo valjda morat silom doć na vlast, bilo bi fer od vas da se povučete i pozovete Vođu sa Apostolima u pomoć!", stoji u upitu, odnosno prijedlogu grupe Kurve janjetina i Vuco.
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/vlada-napokon-dobila-konstruktivnu-oporbu-kurve-janjetina-i-vuco-imaju--plan-za-bolje-sutra/637755.aspx
<BotaniCar> ki me vrag na index natjera .. 
<jelly> ima pravo dodobas, ak nemas vremena istraziti i sloziti postfix kak spada, vozi prek vpn-a
<BotaniCar> meh, odignorirali ste lajnu u kojoj sam napisao da mail flow u redovnim okolnostima ne ide tako :) Ovo je bio samo test. 
<BotaniCar> nu, dobio sam i vise od jednog odgovora, pa hvala
<jelly> to nema veze, ak ti je to fallback onda treba raditi, ak ne treba raditi, zasto uopce pitas
<BotaniCar> jelly: radoznalos, what else. Ne, nije ni fallback. 
<SilverSpace> ovaj se index svako malo skrsi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jes ti to skrsio index
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ne priznajem nista :)
<SilverSpace> vidi ove kako snifaju ljpilo :) http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/video-vozili-se-na-tramvaju-i-snifali-ljepilo
<BotaniCar> od ljepila i benzina boli glava, preporucam speed :)
<SilverSpace> nikada probao i ne kuzim u cemu je fora to ljepilo
<BotaniCar> normalno da ne kuzis kad nisi probao .. 
<Mmike> fora je u glavobolji i povracanju nakon toga
<Mmike> i 30 sekundi urbebesnog smijanja
<Mmike> tako kazu, /me isto nikad nije probao
<SilverSpace> mazohisti
<BotaniCar> ljepilo je uvjerljivo najgluplji nacin drogiranja za koji sam ikad cuo :) Ajde, da te bar drzi par sati - ok .. 
<chaky|lap> jeftinije je...
<BotaniCar> nda, i lako nabavljivo, al jebo to ako se moram drogirati svakih 2 minute 
<chaky|lap> a mozes ga legalno kupiti :))))
<BotaniCar> nek me opali, i onda da bauljam cijelu noc :)
<SilverSpace> ooo fuck http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/autozona/215413/Ovako-izgleda-kad-grom-pogodi-automobil.html#.UFnNbuCTHZg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: poslje toga ljepila bauljas citav zivot
<SilverSpace> vidio jednoga u kvartu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zajebi, ne vjerujem ti - nisi nikad probao :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ispije ti mozak :)
<BotaniCar> to mi i zena radi .. 
<BotaniCar> sad si mi dao za mislit'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi kad mi sve radi 
<SilverSpace> pod hitno bi si trebao monitor kupiti pa da napravim preorganizaciju na stolu
<BotaniCar> kak bi ja rado da mi je nekad dosadno .. zeni krepo laptop, sad moj komp uzurpira .. 
<SilverSpace> krepat cu
<jelly> ha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nANDpfZhszs
<datase> jelly: Title: NOVI FOSILI - Djeca smo, Views: 3924, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=dwp_1vHk0WY&NR=1
<jelly> [... itd]
<datase> jelly: Title: NOVI FOSILI - Razumljiva pjesma (kad sam bio mlad), Views: 3117, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> DJ jelly 
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Edward Maya presents Violet Light – LOVE STORY  (Tribute to Mexico  | New song 2012), Novi Fosili – Razumljiva pjesma (Kad sam bio mlad), Novi Fosili – Djeca smo, <Unknown> – Paprika_Soundtrack-The girl in Byakkoya, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic – Rarity whining
<SilverSpace> bemti quantal i njegov kernel malo hoce raditi malo ne 
<SilverSpace> nece bootat svaki puta sa 3.5 kernelom
<ravilov> pa uzmi stariji
<SilverSpace> da to i imam 3.2 koji radi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i, jesi prijavio bug?
<jelly-home> Earlier, French scientists led by Gilles-Eric Seralini at the University of Caen in Normandy unveiled a study that said rats fed with NK603 corn or exposed to the weedkiller used with it developed tumours. [...] NK603 is a corn made by US agribusiness giant Monsanto. It has been engineered to make it resistant to Monsanto's herbicide Roundup.
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-20
<dodobas> yelokao
<ivoks> http://esava.info/
<ivoks> stisni ctrl+l da dodjes do location bara
<ivoks> koji mulci
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19657646
<ivoks> A British servicewoman has given birth to a baby boy in Afghanistan having not realised she was pregnant.
<ivoks> nije znala da je trudna
<ivoks> kak to ne mozes skuziti?
<dodobas> ivoks: a 95% 'surfera' nema pojma kako to 'zaobici'
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> content disabled
<ivoks> ah, esava.info
<dodobas> ili ctrl-w da bi zatvorio tab... ali su mi ALL-CAPS naslovi....
<dodobas> pa super :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> load average: 301.78, 306.93, 269.89
<ivoks> koji k sad
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> cpu provodi vrijeme u kernelu
<ravilov> wow... a ja mislio da je uptime od 20-30 zabrinjavajuc
<ravilov> ivoks, "So-called denied, or undetected, pregnancies are rare but in some cases women do not show a bump and continue to have periods for the duration of the pregnancy."
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, nije, ako imas 64 CPUa u stroju :)
<ivoks> valjda load?
<ivoks> hrt3
<ivoks> poceli su ha
<obruT> emitiraju sad vec neko vrijeme :) i bome, nadje se stvari za gledanje za razliku od ostalih televizija...
<ivoks> jel
<ravilov> Mmike, a da, tocno
<ravilov> ivoks, ma da, mislio sam ono sto dobijes naredbom uptime :)
<SilverSpace> dan
 * hbogner nebi znao kako izgleda hrt3, imam tv preko bnet-a
<obruT> hbogner: nabavi usb stick s tv prijemnikom i rijesio si problem :) jos ako koristis linux, zabava je zagarantirana :P
<hbogner> obruT, imas usb stick za tv? radi na linuxu? koji model, trebao bi to nabavit
<SilverSpace> razletio mi se quntal
<obruT> hbogner: vjeruj mi, ne zelis nabavit ovaj model ako ti se ne da ceprkati po sourceu drivera za svaku novu verziju kernela... inace imam Avermedia AVerTV Hybrid Volar HX
 * Mmike ima usb stick koji radi na linuxu
<hbogner> ok znaci taj ne :D
<obruT> linux suppored od samog proizvodjaca do jedne verzije kernela, a od tad na dalje, jebanje sa svakom novom pa ono, ili ces imati prastaru distru i neapgrejdani kernel, ili ces nakon svakog apgrejda rucno kompajlirati i instalirati
<Mmike> cek da ga naddjem pa cu da kazem :)
<hbogner> Mmike, toooo 
<ivoks> pa i ja sam imao dva koji su radili out of the box
<ivoks> cak nisam ni birao
<obruT> ja sam birao, htio sam podrsku i za analognu tv i za dvb-t i da jos uz to bude supportan na linuxu... i naivno sam popusio to sto "proizvodjac podrzava linux"
<obruT> tad i je podrzavao
<obruT> a onda sam otkrio cari izmjene kernel API-a u svakoj novoj "minornoj" verziji kernela
<SilverSpace> Avermedia su dobro podrzane
<obruT> dakle, ne kupovati nista ciji drajver nije sastavni dio kernela i koji nema dediciranog maintainera
<hbogner> ili ne mjenjati kernel :D
<obruT> ili to, da :P
<obruT> ajd, sad mi radi na zadnjem LTS-u sve tako da to ne diram do smaka svijeta
<SilverSpace> obruT: brzo ce to
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> http://www.flightradar24.com/ fora
<SilverSpace> fakat mi se razletio quantal ne mogu doci ni do terminala
<obruT> fora za teroriste :)
<hbogner> obruT, pa sta mislis zasto ti ovo saljem
<obruT> da mogu isplanirati di postavit kakav ground to air missile :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> ground to air ? To ne radi toliko stete, daj ground2ground :) 
<hbogner> imaju sliku svakog aviona
<SilverSpace> hebote koja guzva
<hbogner> kod nas bas i nije
<ivoks> pa kaj nemate taj app za mob?
<SilverSpace> vidim ima i upitnika :) 
<SilverSpace> frankfurt se ni ne vidi
<Mmike> da, ne radi na ubunturu
<Mmike> nit kroz wine nit kroz vbox
<Mmike> hbogner, ovo je teratec cinergy XS
<Mmike> ima i digitalni i analogni tuner
<Mmike> sad, misilm da sam morao firmware na ruke metat
<Mmike> cek da probam na laptopu na kojem ju nisam nikad koristio
<Mmike> sam malo
<Mmike> da, samo instaliras linux-firmware-nonfree
<Mmike> i tamo je frmver
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> a di si to kupio?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to je staro valjda 4 godine
<SilverSpace> koji k 4G usb vise nije dovoljan za staviti ubuntu gore
 * Mmike ceka dan kad ce SilverSpace stavit arch 0
<SilverSpace> izgleda da nije to se nesto samo bunio usb stick
<dodobas> Mmike: jel tako :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moz misliti 
<SilverSpace> Error starting job: Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<SilverSpace> jao pametnjakovica ima prastaro racunalo i stavio win7 i sad kuka kak mu to ne radi 
<SilverSpace> nebijem ih na karanfil
<vileni> mene poceli ispitivati za win8 sad
<vileni> svi bi to, nitko nezna nista
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> Yo mamma is so old Debian has marked her a stable release.
<BotaniCar> windows 8 je super sve dok korisnik ne pozeli svoj start meni :)
<vileni> jedan hoce 8icu, a nije ni na 7 jos presao, drugi hoce 8icu na macbooku za program koji ima problema i sa 7 ponekad
<SilverSpace> :) sve to poslati u kujac 
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj sad ce se nacekati ko ga hebe malo da se opameti
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=8338&sid=479a7c5030fd6ff13edb626aa3f215c8
<jelly> kad otvorim HomeFolder zatim Download trebam cekati skoro 1sek # HAH
<jelly> i to mu je sporo, meni konqueror otvara $HOME 3-4 sekunde
<SilverSpace> kradem https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VVGHX5Vtf0Q
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: AMAZING RC BIRD!! Original RC Ornithopter!!, Views: 763796, Rating: 99.503108%
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako zelis nekom docarati sto je sporost, reci mu da radim upload 200MB materijala kroz T-Com DSL liniju, upload mi je nepostojeci :)
<jelly> promijeni providera?
<BotaniCar|2> ne isplati se, imamo popust na vezane usluge. I, nije problem, samoje sporo ( to i je poanta, sporost nije problem)
<jelly> ak imate i t-mobile, radi upload preko mobilne mreže
<jelly> da dobrom mjestu ćeš dobiti 2-3 Mbps (300KBps)
<jelly> (pretpostavljam da nemaš 4G)
<BotaniCar|2> dobro pretpostavljas && izvrsna ideja. 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, si vidio iznad: ' Yo mamma is so old Debian has marked her a stable release' ? :)
<jelly> ne, imam mentalni filter na yo mamma fore
<BotaniCar|2> Haha, mislio sam da keyword 'debian' overrajda sve :)
<jelly> http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/comments/104hbr/xkcd_click_and_drag/c6ac5zz
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<SilverSpace> radi quantal i sa novim kernelom nakon nove instalacije na frisko
<ivoks> jeste dragali do 'stupid freebsd'? :)
 * Mmike ima amis i 768kbitni upload :)
<Mmike> koji ode i preko megabita cesto
 * BotaniCar|2 ljubomori
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227955_4661183408208_1196619781_n.jpg
<ivoks> samo 5 znakova je potrebno:)
<ivoks> a ovaj nije los
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/561510_379950165408027_1133797588_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> chicha u dvije godine na lutriji dobio dva BMW a
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> treba igrat
<Mmike> a ne srat kak je sansa za dobitak nikakva
<hbogner> jelly, http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/
<BotaniCar|2> treba odjebat igre na srecu i ulagati u nesto za sto znas da ce ti sigurno vratiti, makar manje. 
<BotaniCar|2> Da rvacka lutrija propadne, ne bi ni osjetio
<BotaniCar|2> da sve kladionice u zemlji potonu u zemlju, mozda bi raja pocela nesto i raditi 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pa reci, jel lakse ici mudrovati nad 7 hokejaskom ligom Aljaske , ili otici na markov trg i pitati ih za zdravlje ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a kaj ces na trgu kad te oni ni ne cuju
<SilverSpace> mutavi politichari 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pa poneses nekaj kaj se cuje ( kalsa, C4, kamenje, megafon)
<SilverSpace> ne vrijedi 
<BotaniCar|2> si ziher ? ne sjecam se kad je zadnje netko probao 
<hbogner> evo kako na ajfonu ithledaju karte: http://i.imgur.com/RH2PU.jpg (ios maps)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> super cesta
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.doublelol.us/hr/images/posao-se-nagomila-kad-cekate-28.jpg
<civija> je li vama unity dash pamti zadnju pretragu?
<civija> meni na nekim masinama pamti a negdje ne pamti
<civija> a ne vidim da igdje ima opcija za ukljucit ili iskljucit
<ivoks> ima za ukljuciti
<ivoks> postavke sustava -> privatnost
<civija> ivoks: ne vidim opciju za disableanje samo toga
<civija> ako ukljucim privatnost onda nece nista pamtiti
<civija> mozda se nismo razumijeli meni kad otvorim dash, u search polju vec stoji tekst koji sam prije toga trazio
<civija> nije prazno polje
<SilverSpace> zadnje trazenje
<SilverSpace> to je ok 
<civija> meni nije ok
<civija> i zivcira me
<SilverSpace> civija: zasto
<civija> kako zasto
<civija> pa zato sto ocu da bude prazno svaki put kad otvorim
<civija> jer ako sam zadnji put pokrenuo terminal ne znaci da ga hocu sljedeci put opet pokrenut
<SilverSpace> pa i je prazno samo na to nastavis ono kaj oces traziti i onda se ovo ponisti
<civija> ma znam da hoce
<civija> ali mi je svejedno glupo
<civija> ocu stari nacin kako je bilo
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nije bas zgodno da pamti. Zamisli scenario gdje ti je zadnja pretraga bila za 'donkey blowjob' , i dodje ti doma neka zategnuta linux entuzijastica .. skuzi da imas ubuntu, oko joj zaiskri, ruka sama krene .. dekolte se rastvori dok se naginje da nekaj pogleda .. i onda vidi .. 
<BotaniCar|2> i , nema sexa 
<civija> upravo tako :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol
<civija> a nije bas isto kao da je prazno jer dok je termin upisan automatski i selektirani programi koji odgovaraju tom search terminu
<civija> onda kad pocnes tipkat novi search on trazi nove programe
<civija> po meni nepotrebno
<BotaniCar|2> ae, reindexiras bezveze ! 
<SilverSpace> ee
<BotaniCar|2> nisam ja hard na cesti nasao !
<BotaniCar|2> iako, takve su performanse ovih kaj ih imam, da bi mi neki s ceste (pregazen 3x) bio nadogradnja :)
<civija> hehe
<SilverSpace> pa stavi mapu koju neces da ti pretrazuje i bok 
<civija> ma kakvu mapu sad
<SilverSpace> pa sa p00rn
<civija> ma ti uopce ne kuzis u cemu je problem
<SilverSpace> pa ti nece traziti
<SilverSpace> ma kuzim 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to meni ne smeta 
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> zasto bih drzao pornice lokalno kad ima tih xxxtube portala koliko oces
<civija> a ima i youporn unity lens :)
<Mmike> freeporn.com
<Mmike> stileproject.com
<Mmike> xtube.com
<Mmike> tube8.com
<Mmike> :)
<civija> SilverSpace: znaci tebe ne zivcira kad otvoris dash a ono vec ima upisano 'gay pr0n' od prije?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1hsDn2kNriI#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: World Battleground, 1000 years of war in 5 minutes, Views: 1408613, Rating: 94.45403%
<SilverSpace> civija: takvo sto nikada ne upisujem u dash
<civija> ma je
<civija> meni i dalje ostaje misterija zasto na nekim masinama nakon ciste instalacije pamti a na nekima ne pamti
<civija> znaci nista nije mijenjano
<Mmike> meni je misterija zasto ljudi koriste mongodb
<Mmike> i onda mene tjeraju da im popravljam to
<Mmike> a ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> zato da bi mogao zaraditi masnu paru i jesti nemasno rostiljano meso, Mmike ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vidis
<dodobas> word !
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542243_429150907120375_1609791247_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto je web scale?
 * jelly mora prestati koristiti izlizane fore
<Mmike> a sad cemo ic upgradeirat replset od 5 servera
<Mmike> i potrgat sve
<Mmike> jer, mongo je mongo :/
<dodobas> i mnogo mongo je mnogo mongo
<dodobas> jel.... :)
<jelly> kaj nije 9 servera minimum za pravi HA :-D
<jelly> 3x3
<BotaniCar|2> ima neki alat osim 'w' i 'last' kojim mogu vidjeti da li je korisnik logiran/kad je zadnje bio ?
<dodobas> aaaaa WTFF
<dodobas> popuni formu... i onda za svaki hidden element appenda div s textom... WTFF
<obruT> jebo T-Com i njihov nacin izracun cijene usluge :P
<dodobas> obruT: pa fixaj... hebemu
<obruT> pa upravo sam rekao covjeku da je glupo to sto rade i nema smisla, svjestan je i on, ali jebiga...
<dodobas> mislio sam jedan mali update u bazi...
<obruT> a ne ide to bas tako :)
<obruT> vec bi ja apdejto :)
<Mmike> create or replace procedure ... ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.show.hr/poster/jees-zemlju-koja-bosne-nema/
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mozes gledati logove od servisa preko kojih se korisnik spajao (ssh? ftp? imap? pop3? smtp? telnet? brr)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: slazem si nekakav parser sad, al ocekujem iste rezultate .. to kaj sad delam je isti Q kao da sam lupio 'lastlog' , ne ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne, jer je različit izvor podataka.  strace -eopen lastlog ...
<BotaniCar|2> thx ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m98bl4FG2O1rbrhnko1_500.gif
<BotaniCar|2> NOT safe for work :)
<jelly> not safe for sleep
<BotaniCar|2> To isto :)
<BotaniCar|2> JO , bus bu mi zbegel, bok svima :)
<jelly> bezi jankec
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, LOL
<Hrki>  pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ima jedan bug
<ivoks> koji je u compizu
<ivoks> i fasciniraju me likovi koji dodju i kazu 'ja sam stalno imao taj problem, a onda sam presao na distro-x-koja-ne-koristi-compiz i od tada vise nemam problem'
<ivoks> kuzim kada rantas, ali staviti to u bug... :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: profil korisnika za koji se ubuntu od pocetka reklamira ne zna prijaviti kvalitetan bug report
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> samo *mene* to fascinira :)
<jelly-home> uzrok? posljedica? sustav?  to ne postoji
<jelly-home> radi se o ljudima koji jedva parsaju kljucne rijeci... dakle pogodio je "compiz"
<ivoks> nije, samo ja napisao da je problem rijesio instalacijom xubuntua :)
<jelly-home> _instalacijom_
<jelly-home> "ok, sve 5" CLOSED NOTABUG
<jelly-home> ma kuzim ja to, ljudi ocekuju da kompjuteri rade
<ivoks> pa kuzim i ja da ocekuje da radi
<ivoks> i sve to stoji
<jelly-home> a niti Microsoft sa svojim milijardama nemre natjerati stvari da rade u recimo bar 95% slucajeva
<jelly-home> kak ce Ubuntu koji nema 1% ljudi za QA i 0.01% budzeta
<jelly-home> koji te aspekt fascinira?
<SilverSpace> nikako da ja prozvacem taj HUD
<kizo> pozdrav ... interesira me dal postoji kakav program za ubuntu da proradi učitavanje otiska prsta (hp laptop) na ubuntu 12.04
<kizo> znači za login i slično
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-21
<MmikeDOMA> Zje-f
<dodobas> yeala
<Mmike> Leyal! A
<weshmashian> Leila!
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> Renata (43): Otkako smo dobili kćer, moj Erwin (16) skuplja petice
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio kako je Erwin sin, ali... :D
<ivoks> imamo problem
<Mmike> `````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<ivoks> nije moguce nadograditi precise na hrvatskom na quantal
<Mmike> potgalo
<ivoks> update-manager se zali za ne-ascii znakove
<ivoks> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc4 in position 8: ordinal not in range(128)
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sto je tamo
<ivoks> jucer sam bio na sastanku
<ivoks> gdje narucitelj posla veli kako za stroj koji je web server, dns server, proxy i firewall
<ivoks> ne treba vise od 512MB RAM-a
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme trazi stroj od 16GB RAM-a na kojem ce moci generirati certifikate
<ivoks> kako mi je nedostajala ova zemlja tih par tjedana sto me nije bilo
<Mmike> pa, ne treba, da
<Mmike> ako ima jedan sajt gore
<Mmike> kojeg gleda jedan korisnik :)
<Mmike> a certifikate
<Mmike> a cuj
<Mmike> mozda ih generira 1293814729348172041234 milijardi od jednom
<Mmike> pa da mu stane
<ivoks> ne, jedan na godinu
<Mmike> nemosh tako pocjenjivat klijenta :)
<Mmike> eto, ja sad liku objasnjavam sto mu krivo radi
<Mmike> lik ima media-ad service koji servira reklame na porno sajtovima
<Mmike> brijem da valjda jedino google servira vise od njeg a:)
<Mmike> i lik uopce nezna kak mu je sustav slozen, di mu je sta, i ima totalno nebulozne zahtjeve
<ivoks> kad sjednemo na pivu, moram ti ispricati o svom putu u koreju
<ivoks> pa da vidis kako kultura moze sjebat stvari
<ivoks> to njihovo fanaticno drzanje tradicionalnih vrijednosti
<ivoks> lik zna da to sto radi ne valja... ono, bez imalo sumnje *zna*
<ivoks> ali njegov sef je rekao da ce se tako raditi i on ce to napraviti
<ivoks> ali ne u smislu 'ma kad mi je sef rekao, debil, ovo ono', kako bi bilo kod nas
<ivoks> vec 'znam da nije dobro, ali moj sef je uvijek u pravu, moram vise uciti'
<ivoks> nesto neobjasnjivo
<ivoks> biti konzultant u juznoj koreji
<ivoks> najbolji posao na svijetu
<ivoks> platiti ce ti sto god hoces, a mozes im pricati sto god hoces jer te nitko ne slusa
<dodobas> koja je najbrza SD kartica ?
<ivoks> class 10?
<ivoks> decki, tko je za da za 13.04 napravimo akciju prevodjenja?
<ivoks> znaci ne tjedan, dva, vec da svaki tjedan od 12.10 do 13.04 svatko prevede 10 linija
<ivoks> 10 linija u tjedan dana je 5 minuta u 7 dana
<drj_cro> ja za
<drj_cro> tak da ovi moji bapci dobe pravi prevod na desktopu :)
<ivoks> hehe
<dodobas> ivoks: ima i neki uhs-i ... 90mb/s kao ...
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#UHS_Speed_Class
<dodobas> razmisljam da popunim rupu u laptopu... pa da onda tu karticu koristim za ... swap/junk/whtever
<dodobas> nesto sto smije roknuti
<ivoks> da vas cujem
<ivoks> tko je ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00521/clarkson_521488S1.jpg
<ivoks> ah, fak
<ivoks> ime je u linku :D
<dodobas> ah ivoks 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJfSS0ZXYdo
<datase> ivoks: Title: Jeremy drives the smallest car in the world at the BBC - Top Gear - autos, Views: 5438428, Rating: 98.8206%
<ivoks> cheaper than walking :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja za (prevodjenje)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja za (piva, al' iza utorka)
<Mmike> dodobas, meni je to sporo
<Mmike> dodobas, probao, i neznam
<Mmike> aha, SD
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> ja CF imam
<Mmike> hahaha, lol
<Mmike> zakaj to nisu dali stigu da vozi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da... ne znam, pitanje kakav interface imam na laptopu... da nije neko smece...
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<dodobas> Mmike: ima 4 komada u linksu -> http://is.gd/WhLYrh
<ivoks> "Made by Italians 40 years ago, improved by Russians, and now build by Egyptians"
<ivoks> Lada Niva :D
<dodobas> Mmike: vid' http://www.pablowe.net/2012/09/predicting-postgres-performance-by-looking-at-old-mysql-bugs/
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) nije pokrpano :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/iskreni-hamilton-alonso-je-neuhvatljiv/638103.aspx
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sa time 
<SilverSpace> ja ne sporim da je alfonso najbolji vozac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam to nit reko
<Mmike> sam ti ukazujem na url :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.novi-svjetski-poredak.com/2012/09/10/apple-je-odobrio-patent-koji-ce-gasiti-iphone-kameru-prema-lokaciji/
<SilverSpace> prvi trening danas u 12H
<dodobas> kad je trka u nedjelju ?
<obruT> taj Hamilton Alonso je neki novi Senna ili ?
<Mmike> obruT, ne, jody
<obruT> jody ? :)
<obruT> tko je to ? :)
 * obruT zna samo za Sennu i Niki Laudu :)
<obruT> ok, znam i za Alana O'Prosti ;)
<jelly> u redu je
<SilverSpace> dodobas: u 14h
<obruT> eh da, i "Nelson Piket" je bio u toj epizodi :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: a nigel mansell
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nika' čuo ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> legendarni brko http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigel_Mansell
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> mogo bi na bike pa u sumu da vidim ima li koji vrganj
<kizo> pozdrav ... radi li na ubuntu 12.04 login pomoću otiska prsta
<Mmike> dodobas, pazi ovo
<Mmike> mysql
<Mmike> cek
<kizo> i kako maknuti ovaj naporan keyring
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> kizo, mislim da radi, al' morati ces google pitati
<Mmike> a s keyringom, nisam siguran na sto mislis
<kizo> znači za svako unošenje web lozinkim novih lozinki u chromu il slično dolazi neka obavjest di se password treba 2x ponavljat
<dodobas> Mmike: :D
<dodobas> jesi siguran da se oba upita vrte na isto serveru :)
<kizo> nešto kao ovo http://www.auburn.edu/oit/wireless/images/ubuntu5.png
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ti imaj mysql i vjeruj podacima
<Mmike> i kverijima
<Mmike> i tome sto vraca
<Mmike> misilm
<Mmike> jel mosh to vjerovat?
<dodobas> ofkors... mysql je qunatna baza... napredni su skroz...
<dodobas> ovisno o 'observeru' podataka ima ili nema :)
<dodobas> *quantum
<Mmike> merge tablice
<Mmike> samo jos nisam skuzio koji kufer i zasto
<Mmike> koji DREK od proizvoda!
<obruT> samo pravi observer vidi prave podatke, drugi vidu lazne...
<SilverSpace> kizo: mozes to maknuti ti imas automatsku prijavu na ubuntu 
<kizo> imam
<SilverSpace> bolje ti je onda staviti prijavu na ubuntu i rijesio si se toga
<SilverSpace> ovako ako i to maknes opet zna zajebavati
<dodobas> ahhh... javascript i datumi....
<dodobas> pas masters...
<dodobas> kad ce neki drugi jezik zamjenit JS...
<BotaniCar> ima neki distribution independant alat koji će mi za servere koji koriste yum/aptitude/whatnot , kroz web sučelje ili mailom, poslati obavijest da postoje nadogradnje ? Preferirao bih nešto što ima 'look-n-feel' kao nagios, ali bio bih zadovoljan i s mail obavijesti (kumulativnom, ne 1 mail za svaki server, tko ce to citati i klikati :) ) ?
<SilverSpace> no dobro je
<SilverSpace> zaboravio sam uopce pogledati dali je webber nosio kacigu od one male hrvatice 
<obruT> taj ima malu glavu ili sto ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://is.gd/fV68Fz
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel sad znas :)
<vileni> hah, fora :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ha, sad bi ti i rpm i deb pod istu kapu
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Bilo kako bilo nasao sam neko polurjesenje kroz nagios, imas kaj bolje ? 
<jelly> ne
<jelly> za redhat imas redhat network
<BotaniCar> vezano moze i bez deb , ali mi je nespretnije. Management server za kojesta drugo mi je debian, a serveri koji vrte servise koji donose paru su centosi
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar> tak da mogu podici neko centos native rjesenje, ali onda mi nisu svi nadzorni alati na istom serveru 
<jelly> nisam istrazivao koji framework ima i jedno i drugo a da valja
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, preko kojeg online servisa kupiti slusalice ? ebay je podbacio, 2 posiljke su mi se zagubile po putu 
<jelly> kakve
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak vi nadzirete patch level kod sebe ? Vi imate daleko vise krame nego ja
<obruT> BotaniCar: jel to problem ebay-a ili onog tko preko ebay-a to prodaje ?
<BotaniCar> Sluske bezicne, i digital RF prijenos ako je moguce (mali mi uzima sve zicne slusalice,baca na pod i igra nogomet)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ovo drugoi, dlakocjepu nijedan. 
<BotaniCar> obruT: meni je manifestacija ista :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: pokazi malom sliku ili crtic gdje se vidi da se nogomet igra s okruglim predmetima ;) ajd da igra s okruglim akvarijem ili kuglom za kulanje, ali slusalicama... :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: a da ih kupis tu pa imas i neku garanciju?
<BotaniCar> obruT: zna on da ce se sport jednom promijeniti :9
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim kupiti jeftine sluske, za kvalitetno slusanje imam dobre zvucnike. Trebaju mi slusalice koje mogu odmah biti upotrebljive, a da ih mogu drzati okacene na neko nedohvatljivo mjesto. Kad ih uzmem zelim ih staviti na glavu i kako-tako cuti zvuk neke igre/filma. 
<BotaniCar> buduci kupujem jeftino, nije mi garancija prioritet 
<BotaniCar> nek potraju pol godine, kupit cu druge
<jelly> onda ces kupit jeftine s parcel trackingom pa ce opet doci skupo ko da ih kupis tu
<BotaniCar> jelly: pusti me da se opecem (a necu , jer su DRF sluske kod nas preskupe) , samo me zanima di osim na ebayu pogledati 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: dealextreme?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: koristio si ih, ok su ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jednom davno narucih nesto od njih, doslo unutar 3 tjedna (odokativno) iz kine
<weshmashian> jednom davno - prije dvije godine :)
<BotaniCar> thx
<BotaniCar> "Certain items (such as green lasers) are restricted in some countries. Please check your local regulations before purchasing these items" :9
<jelly> dx ima robu iz shenzhena sa nepostojecim quality checkom, a u zadnje vrijeme mi se cini da uopce nemaju stvari na lageru nego tek nakon narudzbe salju na proizvodnju
<BotaniCar> jelly: de preporuci neki sajt 
<jelly> ak kupujes jeftino smece, dx bi mogao ispasti ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: koliko traje dostava, po tvom iskustvu ?
<jelly> 3-8 tjedana
<jelly> najbrze mi je stigla najskuplja stvar, u roku od 2 tjedna ali to je vise iznimka
<BotaniCar> Nda, svi valjda pune isti kontejner za EU 
<jelly> mi nismo jos u eu
<jelly> dx ima skladiste u eu, ne isporucuju u .hr 
<BotaniCar> sreca moja pa imam i delivery adresu u sloveniji .. 
<BotaniCar> al, vidis, ovo mi bitno komplicira stvari 
<jelly> uklikao sam nesto iz tog skladista fore radi pa mi canceliralo
<jelly> ak imas adresu u .si drugi put cu tebi slati :-D
<BotaniCar> Je da, a na linkedinu mi nisi htio biti prijatelj, zajebi :) Ako mi sta stigne - pojest cu ti to :)
<jelly> http://dx.com/s/Wireless+headphones
<BotaniCar> ( me se nada da neces narucivati zivine toplomjere )
<jelly> linkedin je ulogiram jednom godisnje
<jelly> s/je/se/
<jelly> 95% ih je 2.4GHz band, koji je vec tak zakrcen, nije mi jasno zasto to koriste umjesto FM
<BotaniCar> hvala za url ,mogu tamo postaviti dodatne kriterije ( htio bih specificirati digital RF )
<jelly> BotaniCar: al recimo uzmes onaj mp3 <-> fm konverter za auto radio, i sluske koje imaju fm...
<jelly> ili nadjes novu upotrebu za stari WALKMAN
<BotaniCar> FM slusalice koje sam imao prilike probati (ne bas prejeftine) su bile strava .. bas,onak,loshe 
<BotaniCar> walkman za slusanje odakle mi bombe padaju dok se igram ? 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/poorest-president-donates-90-salary-205125869.html El presidente explained he receives $12,500 a month but keeps only $1,250.
<SilverSpace> drugi trening poceo 
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-apt/+bug/1039484
<BotaniCar> jel postoji radler od lubenice ? : )
<jelly> ivoks: wut
<jelly> pythonovo hendlanje stringova odn. nizova byteova cesto generira bugove
<ivoks> da, pa tako i ovaj
<ivoks> mislio sam da je nesto u prijevodu, ali ocito je bas u kodu
<jelly> zbog toga Mailman 2.1 iz cista mira zaustavlja mailove koji imaju neki strgani / neprepoznatljivi byte stream u poruci, iako bi trebao pustiti poruku as-is umjesto da kemija
<ivoks> kvragu, medvjedi ne igraju doma sve do 30.9.
<jelly> s jedne strane to je poznati problem, al s druge strane ako imas kodere amatere cesto ce naletiti na to i njima ce + i implicitni cast raditi dok god imaju samo us-ascii u inputu i outputu
<jelly> ne cudim se da update-manager u debianu totalni krs, 100% cpu usage, rusi se na sve strane
<ivoks> ovo je python-apt
<ivoks> lib
<Mmike> JOS MALO I IDEM PIT
<Mmike> jebem ti mysql
<Mmike> polu-kurcev-proizvod
<obruT> ne znam zasto ga koristite uopce :)
<obruT> reci klijentima: "klijent odjebi, evo ti postgresql"
<obruT> ima nekih sitnih bugova ko mysql sto je imo, ali nije bed :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti znas neku firmu koja se bavi sms porukama, iz pule?
<ivoks> Mmike: navodno imaju poslovnice sirom svijeta
<Mmike> ivoks, da
<Mmike> ivoks, info-bip
<SilverSpace> ma joj sad place a fino mu dolari uskacu od mysqla
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: znas nesto o njima?
<Mmike> ivoks, podosta :)
<ivoks> jesu ok?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovisi
<Mmike> kaj bi radio?
<Mmike> slao SMSovie, ili?
<ivoks> ja nista, ali poznanik se tamo trsi za posao
<ivoks> ja do prije par dana nisam cuo za njih
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tja, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mene su zvali bili
<Mmike> pa oso u porno-majstore
<Mmike> cine se ok, ovako, iz vana
<Mmike> malo pederski prema klijentima (iako su prema nama super bili)
<Mmike> i varaju drzavu, na legalan nacin :)
<Mmike> i operateri im nista ne mogu 
<Mmike> nek ode, brijem da oni nece propast
<ivoks> ok, hvala
<dodobas> need moar RAM http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar> yesh youz do!
<obruT> dodobas: sirotinjo :)
<dodobas> obruT: cek da kupim SD UHS-I karticu
<ivoks> dodobas: sorry, nisam imao vremena za obici ducane
<ivoks> dodobas: tako da ti nisam uzeo onu igru
<ivoks> sa sastanka sam direktno isao u avion
<obruT> jebemti android i smartfonove i sve
<obruT> rade budalu od ljudi
<obruT> jel moze meni tutleku tko objasnit, ako spojim mob na pc preko usb-a, odaberem disk drive, mounta mi se doticni kao disk na linuxu, sve ok, vidim fajlove... gdje da ja skopiram neki fajl da ga poslije mogu otvoriti na doticnom mobitelu ?
<obruT> sad sam skopirao fajl u Download dir pa ga ne mogu naci :P
<ivoks> pa jel imas file manager na telefonu?
<ivoks> na s3-u postoji 'Datoteke'
<ivoks> gdje mozes vidjeti sve datoteke na internoj i eksternoj kartici
<obruT> nisam nasao nista poput file managera, ocito cu morat downloadat nesto :P
<obruT> sto mi je nezamislivo na mobu s zadnjom verzijom androida
<ivoks> po defaultu, android nema file manager
<obruT> lijepo od njih :P
<ivoks> da, samsung stavlja 'Moje Datoteke'
<ivoks> onak, pristojno za default, ali nimalo mocno
<obruT> smirilo me to sto kad sam otvorio pdf viewer doticni je ponudio taj fajl za otvorit
<ipozgaj> 'dan
<obruT> evo spijuna :P
<ipozgaj> :P
<obruT> srecom pa nemam fb account :)
<ivoks> obruT: da, to tako radi
<ivoks> isto je i sa muzikom
<obruT> bome, petak, 17:21, a ja jos na poslu...
<obruT> mogo bi i doma :P
<ipozgaj> a nije subota danas? :D
<obruT> odoh :P
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> a ja pokrenuo nadogradnju... to ce jos trajati pih
<ivoks>  Each diner is expected to face away from the eldest male and cover his mouth when drinking alcohol. 
<ivoks> NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down
<ivoks> vrijeme je da i ja...
<ivoks> aj bok
<jelly> I require more cores.
<jelly>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jelly> 10070 jelly     16   0  397m 175m  976 S 1511.1  1.1   5:01.46 pbzip2
<jelly> ^#$@ xchat
<jelly>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-22
<ivoks> zgodno...
<ivoks> dash u 12.10 moze pretrazivati i google docs
<ivoks> i moze svirati muziku izravno iz dasha
<ivoks> 2,5k eura kvadrat stana
<ivoks> malo su pretjerali :)
<igustin> OpenVPN client for Andriod (no root req) https://t.co/S3yYO6HT
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: kvalifikacije :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-23
<jelly-home> http://jalopnik.com/5945284/how-a-ferrari-dealer-scared-a-small-canadian-blog-into-submission
<jelly-home> ivoks: i moze davati reklame kao rezultate! http://i.imgur.com/DxHu5.jpg
<jelly-home> hm, ili je prosao jako tezak tramvaj, ili je negdje bio potres 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-16
<lizard_> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa zasto potrgaste innobackupex :/
<hrvojem> sta mu bi
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtrabackup/+bug/1183322
<hrvojem> da, sad koliko je to bug sad, mislim mozes dignit max open files na OSu
<Mmike> sad ce kolege
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: vidim da je Alexey otvorio novi bug za ovo (ako user ima vise od 1048576 datoteka) https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtrabackup/+bug/1222062
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja ih imam jedva 100
<Mmike> erm, 1000
<obruT> jel zna netko nekog tko radi u laserlineu ? :) ili mozda u termama tuhelj ? :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> kak je laserline povezan s termama ? Da li terme griju vodu laserima, ili se laseri napajaju iz termalnih izvora ? 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, laserline je prodao ERP termama ! :) 
<obruT> yep :)
<BotaniCar> ima li tko iskustva s vnstat-om ? Može li se na lak način sloziti dashboard koji bi pokazivao statistike vise servera ?
<Mmike> [   61.698089] ata5: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Mmike> [   61.698102] ata5: reset failed, giving up
<Mmike> [   61.698125] ata5: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x80800 action 0x7 t4
<Mmike> [   61.698133] ata5: SError: { HostInt 10B8B }
<Mmike> [   61.698143] ata5: hard resetting link
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> na ata5 nemam nist spojeno 
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> Mmike: kontroler
<ivoks> prosli tjedan sam odradio 50h s jednim klijentom
<ivoks> uzas.
<Mmike> ivoks, da :/ na ploci :/ umro :/ tuzan :/
 * Mmike svaki tjedan odradi 50 sati
<Mmike> s jednim klijentom
<ivoks> ne ovakvih
<ivoks> kad inzenjere ucis koristiti git, patch i rpm
<ivoks> prebacuju se na ubuntu
<ivoks> pa im prvo nas kod dajemo kroz git iz cega rade rpm
<ivoks> pa ce onda zamijeniti distru s deb paketima koje im dajemo
<Mmike> jos ubaci u to git/puppet spregu
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> git
<ivoks> puppet je prelose za ono sto im treba
<ivoks> tocnije, ne moze to izvesti
<ivoks> za to se koristi juju
<Mmike> :) samo sam te cekao :)
<ivoks> al ozbiljno ti kazem
<ivoks> puppet je ok za postavljanje konfiguracijskih opcija
<ivoks> juju radi puno vise...
<ivoks> imaju drugaciju namjenu
<Mmike> mah, puppet je drek
<Mmike> brijem da je juju mega-drek
<ivoks> mozes staviti puppet recepte unutar jujua
<Mmike> kaj nisu recepti iz cheffa?
<Mmike> hrvojem, apt-get upgrade percona-server-server-5.6 se potrga :)
<ivoks> chef i puppet imaju istu namjenu
<Mmike> (kak je super imat frendove koji rade u tim velikim firmama pa ih mosh zajebavat kak im je softver potrgan)
<Mmike> k'o thundera s facebookom :)
<ivoks> pa juju nije idealan
<ivoks> zato smo i potrosili dvije godine na razvoj nove verzije
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> mi smo naletili na problem kod deploymenta na 20.000 servera
<ivoks> standardni alati ne mogu hendalt sve to
<ivoks> pa smo razvili novi u 'opskurnom' jeziku koji trpi i preko 100.000 simultanih konfiguracija
<Mmike> puppet se raspada na 100+ servera
<Mmike> tj, puppet master
<Mmike> doduse, mi koristimo prastaru verziju
<ivoks> e, a mi imamo deploymente sa 100.000 servera
<Mmike> vele da je u novoj to znatno ubrzano
<Mmike> 2013-09-16 12:30:11 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
<Mmike> 2013-09-16 12:30:11 8220 [ERROR] Fatal error: Please read "Security" section of the manual to find out how to run mysqld as root!
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> kak je lijepo sad u skradinu
<ivoks> jednog dana cu raditi ovo isto, na istom mjestu
<ivoks> samo na brodu, a ne u bircu :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to sam i ja mislio
<Mmike> al' onda je doslo dete :)
<obruT> ja sam svasta mislio, no uglavnom sve krivo
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> nije bed u perconi
<Mmike> nego u memoriji
<ivoks> mysql je povijest
<Mmike> izgleda da zadnja percona vise nemre radit s 256M rama
<Mmike> ivoks, oh, kako krivo, nazalost :/
<ivoks> mariadb preuzima
<Mmike> mariadb?
<ivoks> mislim, isto je sve to
<Mmike> pa to je isti kurac
<ivoks> za sad je
<Mmike> ma i bit ce
<Mmike> nemas ama bas nikakvih prednosti s mariadbom u odnosu na perconu
<Mmike> mariadb koristi perconin xtradb plugin (innodb implementacija)
<jelly> ivoks: jesu li rh i debian postavili mariju kao default?
<Mmike> dok percona ima xtradb ukompajliran
<ivoks> jelly: mislim da rh je
<ivoks> jelly: ubuntu ce u sljedecem LTSu
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto nije percona uzeta?
<jelly> ivoks: sljedeci je 14.04?
<ivoks> za godinu dana, jedina distra s mysqlom ce biti oracle
<ivoks> jelly: da
<jelly> to je blizu 
<ivoks> Mmike: zato sto nije binarno kompatibilna
<Mmike> ne vidim nikakvu prednost mariadba nad perconom - stovise, mariadb kaska za perconom
<Mmike> sto znaci - binarno kompatibilna?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes samo zamijeniti mysql s perconom
<ivoks> s mariom mozes
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kako nebi mogao
<Mmike> percona je 'drop in' replacement
<Mmike> ugasis mysql, tutnes perconu, upalis, radi
<ivoks> mislim da nije, imali smo tu diskusiju s percona developerima
<ivoks> oni su rekli da nije
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> je, sigurno
<Mmike> jedina ficura koju mariadb ima a ostali nemaju je multi-master replikacija
<Mmike> tj, mozes slaveu reci da ima 2 mastera
<Mmike> toga nit u 5.6 jos nema
<Mmike> skroz korisna ficura kad migriras nesto a ne zelis downtime
<Mmike> ugl, sad kako su google/wikipedia i ini presli na mariadb klijenti mahnito zele da i oni odu na mariadb
<ivoks> da, dupli master i je jedan od razloga zasto se ide od mysqla
<Mmike> pa im moras objasnjavat da su vec na perconi koja je jednako dobra, ako ne i bolja od mariadba
<ivoks> percona i mariadb ce se kad-tad mergat
<ivoks> najbitniji razlog zasto se mysql dropa je - oracle
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> mysql nije vrijedan spomena
<ivoks> kreteni ne zele reci sto patch rjesava
<Mmike> oracle-mysql
<ivoks> bug tracker je zatvoren
<ivoks> samo ti daju patch i kazu 'ovo je nova verzija, rjesava kriticni bug'
<ivoks> i dodaje 100 featurea
<ivoks> i sad, mozes se jebat
<ivoks> ono sto redhat radi s kernelom
<ivoks> patcheve drze zatvorene, samo daju erratu i daju cijeli source
<Mmike> ne samo da doda 100 featurea
<ivoks> doda i 1000 bugova
<Mmike> nego potrga pol funkcionalnosti od prije
<Mmike> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=69574
<ivoks> da, u tome i je problem
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> usrali
<Mmike> i nece popravit
<Mmike> ili neznaju
<ivoks> zato distribucije vole patcheve
<Mmike> ili ih boli kufer
<ivoks> uzeti odredjeni patch za odredjeni problem
<Mmike> mah, cijeli mysql je usran do bola
<ivoks> a ovi to nedaju
<Mmike> al' doslovno, usran do bola
<Mmike> mariadb/percona samo pokusavaju pokrpati sranja
<ivoks> na zadnjem UDS-u smo se posvadjali s likom iz oracla
<Mmike> perconi cak to ne ide toliko lose, stovise
<ivoks> da koji k s mysqlom rade
<Mmike> ali mysql je los - by design
<ivoks> bilo mi ga zao, sjedio tamo sam
<ivoks> a ekipa iz canonicala, hpa, drugih manjih firmi, bitcha
<ivoks> lik je rekao da razumije, ali da njihov vlasnik ne razumije i da ne mogu nista
<jelly> oracle je oduvijek imao takve principe rada.  Ja bi rekao da je Sun kriv sto je taj IP prodan Oraklu.
<ivoks> pa smo mu rekli da sljedeci lts nece imati mysql po defaultu
<hrvojem> ivoks: nisam bas siguran za merge :)
<jelly> npr. oracle je napravio doslovno istu stvar sa opensolarisom
<Mmike> ivoks, sve u svemu, .ne kuzim zasto ovi guraju mariadb
<ivoks> hrvojem: mozda i nece biti merge, ali svakako imaju bolju komunikaciju nego li mysql s njima
<Mmike> percona je, po meni, daleko ispred
<hrvojem> Mmike: politika
<Mmike> naravno, ako koristis myisam only, tako ti je svejedno
<ivoks> Mmike: u lts-u ce se moci instalirati i percona i mysql i mariadb, ali mariadb ce biti default
<hrvojem> i malo FUD
<Mmike> al' onda si i tako osudjen na propast
<Mmike> ivoks, da, velim, ne kuzim zasto... al' dok god ce percona provajdat svoje repoe, I don't care
<jelly> ivoks: a upgrade proces ce ostati na mysql ak si prije imao mysql?
<ivoks> hrvojem: mislim da je prije svega razlog milijarda dolara koji mariadb ima i to sto vecina starih mysql devova sad radi na mariadb
<Mmike> ivoks, vrijedno je reci da se trebas maknut s mysqla, mariadb/percona su drop-in replacementi
<hrvojem> radila je i prije
<hrvojem> ali velika je razlika u broju developera izmedju sve ove tri firme
<ivoks> jelly: eh, nisam 100% siguran jer ja jako malo, gotovo nista, ne radim na ubuntu distribuciji
<hrvojem> lako je krpat par bugova po releaseu, ali oracle i dalje krpu skoro red velicine vise
<ivoks> hrvojem: zato sto drugi ni ne znaju za bug
<ivoks> hrvojem: mysql bugzilla je oracle only
<ivoks> i njihovi klijenti
<hrvojem> ne, imas dvije baze, imas public bazu i private oracle (u koju se kopiraju svi bugovi iz publica)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> kak da dijagnosticiram dal' je kontroler potrgan ili ne?
<ivoks> na ovu private sam i mislio
<ivoks> na ne public koju ne dozivljavaju :)
<hrvojem> ivoks: kolega koji radi dosta dugo verifikaciju bugova tamo je sad kod nas: http://mysqlentomologist.blogspot.com/
<hrvojem> dozivljava se i ova, i to sve vise u zadnje vrijeme :)
<ivoks> hrvojem: ako se dobro sjecam, u njihovom changelogu su privatni bugovi
<ivoks> pa imas 'popravlja bug 123', a nitko ne zna sto je taj bug
<Mmike> super je kad posaljes bug report perconi, onda te pitaju koliko bi platio da ga poprave :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je normalno
<ivoks> svuda samo ne kod nas... i to me iritira :)
<Mmike> pa, normalno je ako nadjes opskurni bug, da
<Mmike> ali ako nadjes show-stopper
<Mmike> i onda ovi hoce paru
<Mmike> tja :)
<ivoks> pa dobro, bug koji jebe sve, onda ce se u distri rijesiti
<hrvojem> ivoks: imas i jednih i drugih tamo, samo su maknili security bugove
<hrvojem> iako je definicija sec bugova se sira u zadnje vrijeme :)
<hrvojem> s/se/sve/
<ivoks> hrvojem: di si ti uopce?
<Mmike> meni se postgresov model puno vise svidja
<hrvojem> u perconi
<ivoks> ah, vidis vidis
<ivoks> onda ti valjda bolje znas zasto je mariadb nego li percona
<Mmike> kad naletis na opskurni bug najcesce ga poprave - ako je bas komplikovani traje dugo onda ti vele da je to opskurno da je zdrkano za popravit i da se vjerojatno nece popravit nego da ce ukinut ficuru a ako bas inzistiras onda plati pa eto
<Mmike> ivoks, bottom line je da je mariadb inferiornia perconi, osim tog "n mastera za jedan slave" dijela
<ivoks> meni se mariadb svidjela kada je lik dosao i sjeo sa mnom da vidimo kako rijesiti problem hrvatskog collationa :)
<ivoks> ja nisam neki sql lik... za mene je sql samo service
<ivoks> tak da, govorim prema sjecanju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mariadb = percona, koriste perconin xtradb engine
<Mmike> tak da
<hrvojem> Mmike: zadnji put kad sam gledao postgres nije korisito nikakav bug tracker, samo mejling lista :P
<hrvojem> tako da zanimljiv pristup, user-friendly :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, percoan5-6 potrgana :) 6 strojeva, na 1 se htjelo upgradeirat, na 5 nije, sve razlicite greske :)
<Mmike> I guess da je zato u RCu jos :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, yup. Iako, kolicina bugova u postgresu je toliko malena da im mozda ne treba bug tracker.  :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: bug report :)
<Mmike> da, ne znam zasto nemaju bug tracker
<Mmike> nit mi je bitno :) tamo sve radi, pa nisam nikad imao zelju/potrebu za time
<BotaniCar> bug trackeri su precijenjeni 
<hrvojem> Mmike: btw ne radi upgrade 5.5 -> 5.6 ili 5.6.12->5.6.13?
<Mmike> hrvojem, ovo zadnje
<Mmike> hm, krivo pricam
<Mmike> ovo je pxc
<Mmike> ne percona-server
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> glad je velika
<hrvojem> Mmike: odakle te PXC-5.6?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> mozda je onda ipak percona-server
<Mmike> ubio virtualke sad
<Mmike> aj kad pojedem
<hrvojem> ajd dt :)
<jelly> http://www.poslovni.hr/after5/inteligentniji-ljudi-imaju-vise-sansi-postati-alkoholicari-252114 # doduse u Finskoj
<obruT> mi smo ipak socijalisticka zemlja, svi sa istim pravima pa tako i sa istom sansom
<obruT> s tim da sam ja svoj alkoholizam prevaziso
<BotaniCar> Alcohol is beneath me :) 
<obruT> sad sam na kokakoli :)
<obruT> jos gore :)
<BotaniCar> nego, vi ISP drugari, s cim monitorirate bandwith usage za vise hostova ( treba mi jedan dashboard sposoban prikazati statistike/stanje za vise hostova) ? Ntop mi je memorijski prezahtjevan i ako se slomi imam prevec gubitaka , vnstat ima ojadne agregatore za vise hostova , munin mi ima pre rijetke periode dohvacanja podataka .. kaj jos imam za probati ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: moje je da programiram, a drugi monitoriraju :)
<obruT> ak me sto zanima, to je trosenje memorije i cpu-a, a onda posegnem za zenoss-om
<BotaniCar> obruT: onda znas kakvo sucelje gledas kad te dovuku za uho u NOC i pokazu "ovaj tvoj drek nam je pojeo sav bendvit' " :)
<BotaniCar> I , ne, od zenossa sam pobjeg'o i ne bi se vratio :)
<obruT> dakle, ja uglavnom pratim zenoss, sto jos drugo koriste, nemam pojma
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa ! :) 
<obruT> zas si pobjego od zenoss-a ?
<jelly> cricket :-D
<obruT> citam neku specifikaciju i nalazim: Systems must run on  standard operating systems (e.g. UNIX, Windows 95/ NT)
<obruT> neko je kopipejsto...
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: bilo je vise razloga, ni ne sjecam se vise. Znam da mi je prva primisao kad ga netko spomene - "oh, koliko posla oko tog dreka" :) 
<jelly> a dashboard si slozi sam u htmlu... :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: drugi dio tvog prijedloga mi je onda primjenjiv za bilo kaj, i automaCki prebacuje teret odrzavanja na mene :) Ja bi nekaj vec podrzano od debiana/centosa
<jelly> da ima nes jednostavno a da radi, brijem da bi ga vec koristili ;-)
<BotaniCar> Pa, u nadi da je tome tako i pitam :) OK :) 
<BotaniCar> Jos uvijek ste za red velicine korisniji nego ekipa na #windows-server , tamo jos uvijek raspravljaju o tome da li sam pitao ono sto sam pitao ili sam slucajno mislio nesto drugo :9
<jelly> i, jesi li
<BotaniCar> Debata je u tijeku
<ivoks> jos malo pa kosarka
<BotaniCar> UPDATE: dogovorili su se da sam zaista pitao ono sto me i zanimalo. Dobio sam odjeb jer koristim linux guestove na MS hostu. I da kak to mislim da ne zelim trositi resurse na onaj mastodont od system centra :) 
<ivoks> triba si dobit odjeb jer koristis ms host
<BotaniCar> :o) to cu prije-ili-poslije dobiti ovdje, tamo je to zeljeno ponasanje :)
<ivoks> jel netko koristi suse kao host?
<ivoks> da preformuliram, jel netko koristi suse uopce?
<ivoks> https://www.suse.com/products/vmdriverpack/
<ivoks> ovo sam trazio
<ivoks> al oni briju na xen, sigh
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/floridu-preplavili-majmuni-zarazeni-herpesom-vlasti-proglasile-opasnost-po-zdravlje-gradana/1126494/
<ivoks> poruka: seks s majmunima na floridi je opasan
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar> Hmm, zena mi je juce rekla da sam majmun. Nisam nikad bio na Floridi, ali cu se svejedno pregledati :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo kaj si linkao radi i s KVMom
<ivoks> veli mi os da imam baterije jos za 3 i pol sata
<ivoks> ugasim chrome, baterije imam jos za 5 sati
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mene zanima copyright na te drivere
<ivoks> je li suse ili redhat
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to bush moral sam saznati, ja sam samo procitao da podrzavaju i KVM i XEN , sretno ! 
<ivoks> ako je redhat, onda ne mozes dobiti support od microsofta
<ivoks> ako je suse, onda su morali napraviti svoje drivere
<Mmike> ivoks, u 5 rijeci, zasto je kvm bolji od xena?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ako koristis linux host i guest, xen pruza bolje performanse
<ivoks> ako koristis razne OSove na linux hostu, onda kvm pruza nesto vise mogucnosti
<ivoks> eto, u dvije recenice
<ivoks> mada ne objasnjava 'zasto'
<ivoks> Mmike: za xen guest mora znati da je u xenu
<ivoks> Mmike: host i guest, donekle, dijele kernel, pa su performanse nesto bolje
<Mmike> ack
<ivoks> no danas i kvm moze pruziti slicne ako ne i iste performanse
<Mmike> thnx, to sam tijo znat
<Mmike> (mislim, to sam znao i prije, a'l reko, mozda ima nesto sto neznam)
<ivoks> xen moze raditi i kao kvm, to se i koristi za windows
<ivoks> ali onda ima sve minuse koje ima i kvm, ali nema neke pluseve koje kvm ima
<ivoks> ne znam moze li xen koristiti vhost_net
<ivoks> na hr 2 reklama za skijanje
<ivoks> a ja u kupacima
<ivoks> nadrealno
<jelly> ti u kupacima, a ja sinoc upalio centralno
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> u srijedu se idem kupati na kornate
<Mmike> sutra ce navodno nevreme bit neko
<BotaniCar> 'el netko racunao da li se postalo isplativo grijati s klima uredjajem ( kak cijena plina ide gore, a struje dole, ne ) ? 
<jelly> s inverterom?  Brijem da plin mora visestruko poskupit
<jelly> zasto mi %@#$ LinkedIn salje spamove za "Account Manager" poslove
<Mmike> vele da su elektricne grijalice bolje od plina
<Mmike> tj, jeftinije
<Mmike> i da su drva cak jeftinija od plina
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak, doduse
<Mmike> BotaniCar, klima ti nece radit ako je temperatura ispod nule
<Mmike> ili oko nule
<Mmike> tj, nece grijat htjet 
<jelly> Mmike: uz sve ostale idealne uvjete?
<Mmike> pogotovo ti nece radit kad je vani -10
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pjma, nisam istrazivao
<Mmike> ja mislim da je plin najefikasniji za grijanje these days
<civija> Mmike: zasto ne bi radila?
<civija> inverteri rade bez problema
<Mmike> sudec po racunima za plin koje dobijam, mislim da je cak jeftinija i od toplane
<BotaniCar> tocno, MmikeT, zakaj ne bi radila ? User manual izricito spominje negativne temperature i kak klima prvo sama sebe odmrzava 
<Mmike> civija, masovno ekipa na moru koja ima klima uredjaje ima bed s grijanjem kad je temperatura oko nule
<Mmike> doduse, to im je 2-3 dana max, pa im nije neki bed :)
<jelly> Mmike: mozda zato sto kupe smece
<civija> taman sam to htio reci
<ivoks> http://www.htc.com/hr/smartphones/htc-desire-500/
<Mmike> http://www.klimacentar.com/novosti/najjeftinije-grijanje-usporedba-top-3-invertera.html
<civija> ja imam mitsubishi koja nije inverter ali svejedno grije do -10 vani
<Mmike> ne bih znao, nisam ovu doma nikad koristio za grijanje
<Mmike> gledam onaj izracun
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je toliko jeftinija klima od plina
<ivoks> kakva glupost :)
<ivoks> ma izracun je smijesan
<ivoks> glup, rekao bi
<ivoks> dva su ogromna nedostatka
<ivoks> prvo, klima mora raditi non-stop da odrzi temp
<ivoks> centralno se upali, zagrije radijatore i onda ne radi
<jelly> kubik drva na dan?
<ivoks> drugo, centralno se upali, zagrije cijelu kucu i to je to
<ivoks> a klima zagrije jednu sobu
<ivoks> treba ti 4 klime da si zagrijes cijelu kucu
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za neku zgodnu mini-indoor-meteo stanicu?
<Mmike> da mjeri temperaturu i vlagu, mainlyu
<Mmike> mainlyh
<Mmike> mainly
<BotaniCar> mili-vanili
<jelly> girl, you know it's true
<BotaniCar> +1
<drj_cro> Mmike: pljusak.com i vidis sto ljudi koriste(a postane i tvoja meteo stanica korisna) :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, to je outdoor sve
<Mmike> ja bi indoor
<Mmike> za mjerit vlagu klincu u sobi
<Mmike> zna mda ne treba, al' zakaj da ne kupim gadjet u ime djeteta :)
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: aj ne prebrijavaj :) Vlaga u sobi za klinca, kaj ti je :) 
<drj_cro> tak sam ja prvom klincu kupio autic na daljnski :)
<drj_cro> al uglavnom u lidlu imas one jeftinjake koji mjere sve i svasta
<BotaniCar> Tak je moj shogy kupio semi-pro repliku helikoptera sinu od nepune 2 godine :) 
<CTCP3> <jelly> kubik drva na dan?
<CTCP3> kubik drva na mjesec prij grijanju od 10 sati dnevno
<ivoks> ma nemojte gledati tu usporedbu
<jelly> ah, za 330h
<CTCP3> da
<Mmike> http://www.banggood.com/Snow-Raindrops-Humidity-Rain-Weather-Detect-Sensor-Module-For-Arduino-p-85289.html
<jelly> banggood, jel to neki od tvojih korisnika
<BotaniCar> mrpimpgoodgame :) 
<Mmike> to je k'o dealextreme
<Mmike> al' bolje
<Mmike> (vele)
<BotaniCar> apropo grijanja na klimu: http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/194155/Default.aspx
<jelly> BotaniCar: to izgleda kao placeni clanak od istog izvora
<BotaniCar> jelly: vjerujem da i je. No, ako brojevi nisu namjesteni nije ni bitno. 
<jelly> brojevi su _isti_
<ivoks> SPONZORIRANI ČLANAK
<jelly> ah, pise dole
<BotaniCar> ok, da se ponovim: nek je sponzorirano, ako su brojevi tocni. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: na reklami moze pisati sto god sponzor zeli
<ivoks> a nije bas da i inace u novinama pisu tocni brojevi
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> klima, kad grije, stalno radi
<ivoks> jer se zrak prebrzo hladi
<jelly> dok nisu mjerene kalorijske vrijednosti i potrebno trajanje grijanja da se kubikaza zagrije i drzi na nekoj vrijednosti...
<ivoks> centralno/plinsko/bojler ima izvor energije koji traje
<ivoks> cak i kada ga prestanes grijati
<jelly> ivoks: to se moze brojati i kao plus, kad te nema i noci ne treba grijati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je tocno, zato sam ovdje zamolio za kriticki osvrt. Ispalo je da iskustva iz prve ruke nema nitko. A necu odbijati/prihvacati te podatke na osnovu "novine inace lazu". Ovo s "klima grije dok radi" mozemo anulirati tako da njen navedeni trosak pomnozimo s brojem sati koje bi radijator/stogod grijao dok se ne ohladi. Ovako od oka mi se i dalje cini da je cijena na strani klime
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a nista, uzmi klimu :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa ne moras grijati kucu niti u jednom slucaju, ako nisi doma
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vec imam, samo sam htio cuti kaj imate za reci prije nego vam na zimu kazem kako mi je test prosao 
<ivoks> pa probaj...
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ukua, zakaj sad imamo svi kvocijente energetske ucinkovitosti svojih domova? Brijem da bi novogradnja morala drzati generranu toplinu (bez obzira na izvor) k'o mutava
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, probat' cu stvar cim temperature malo padnu, pa cem izvjestit'
<ivoks> moj susjed je jedne godine koristio klimu po zimi
<ivoks> druge nije
<ivoks> pa sad... :)
<civija> najefikasniji i najjeftiniji sustav grijanja je spaker na drva spojen na radijatore :)
<civija> imho naravno :)
<BotaniCar> :) civija: jos ako imas komad vlastite shume, veselju nikad kraja ! 
<civija> tocno
<BotaniCar> sto me podsjetilo kako sam dobro ove godine prosao, nikom od rodbine nisam pomagao pilit/slagat drva :)
<civija> i plus sto se nitko normalan ne grije na bukvu kao sto onaj gore clanak sugerira :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, kad nisu imali mahagonija 
<ivoks> cijena kubika je 200kn
<ivoks> a ne 300
<ivoks> EK pokrenuo sankcije protiv Hrvatske! ZA bio i Neven Mimica!
<BotaniCar> Bas citam isto :) Kava mi na nos curi od smijeha (smijem se jer mi je glupo plakati)
<BotaniCar> Kakva lijepa rijec "iminentna", steta sto imamo svoju rijec za to .. 
<ntcbow> http://ec.europa.eu/commission_2010-2014/mimica/images/team/nmimica.jpg
<BotaniCar> I can fap to that
<ivoks> pa sta cemo izgubiti od grcke
<ntcbow> ..da će to najvjerojatnije biti uskraćivanje novaca..
<ivoks> bit ce uskracivanje novaca za drzavu
<ivoks> za to me ionako boli neka stvar
<ivoks> bitno da nece uskracivati onima koji nesto i rade
<BotaniCar> mene ove sankcije u stvari vesele. Sve sto doprinosi da se ovo ruglo od drzavnog aparata prije raspadne mene veseli. 
<ivoks> sigh ubacili tricu :)
<Mmike> da, ispalo je da je istina
<Mmike> oni su krali i unistavali
<Mmike> ovi su nesposobni i unistavaju
<Mmike> :/
<ntcbow> http://www.dbia.com/ - Bandwidth Limit Exceeded -  The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 
<ntcbow> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/15/nsa-mind-keith-alexander-star-trek
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> pitam se dal bi trebao korisnicima koji salju na @gmeil.com odmah odbit poruku i rec "100% ste htjeli gmail.com jelda"
<jelly> i homail.com, @gmai.com, @gmail.co
<SilverSpace> ??
<jelly> ¿¿
<SilverSpace> koja borba
<SilverSpace> imali smo grcku dramu srecom ne i grcku tragediju 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kometator zakon
<calmpitbull> koristi netko mint
<SilverSpace> pepermint
<SilverSpace> za higijenu usta
<SilverSpace> pepermint
<calmpitbull> hvala
<SilverSpace> za higijenu usta
<CTCP3> ja koristim cetkicu i pastu
<calmpitbull> pametno
<jelly> elmex vodica?
<calmpitbull> nabijem ja ove americke servere
<jelly> kipidap
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: The Police – Walking on the Moon, Franka Potente – Wish (Komm zu mir), Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina – Stereo Love, Will i Am / Britney / Zedd / Lady Gaga + more – Stache And Shout  (Robin Skouteris + Pat Scott Mix), Katzenjammer – Tea With Cinnamon
<calmpitbull> okidoki
<calmpitbull> e bas me zanima kaj cu natrubili u jobs filmu
<SilverSpace> ne igramo lose ali ne mozemo zabiti gol
<ravilov> evo jedna tehnicka zanimacija
<ravilov> treba mi ideja kako sloziti hybrid html/shellscript file
<ravilov> znaci kad se ucita u browseru da je cisti html, a kad se pokrene sa "sh file" da se izvrsi shellcode
<ravilov> nista?
<jelly-home> ravilov:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyglot_%28computing%29 ce valjda imati linkove na primjere
<SilverSpace> mujo vozi autocestom u krivom smjeru i kad na radiju čuje vjest kako jedan idiot vozi u kontra smjeru kaže,ma kakav jedan idiot...na stotine idiota vozi krivo.
<jelly-home> mada, html nije _programski_ jezik ;-)
<ravilov> jelly-home, znam, googlao sam ponesto i za ovo konkretno nema nista
<ravilov> fora je da treba naci "zajednicki nazivnik" ta dva jezika, najcesce je to # kao komentar/preprocessing direktiva
<jelly-home> ravilov: onaj od 16 jezika ima bash, sh i html izmedju ostalog ;-)
<ravilov> a za html/shell nema toga
<ravilov> hmmm
<ravilov> aj bas idem gledat
<jelly-home> i sh i html imaju komentare; znaci da bi trebalo biti jednostavno iskemijati nesto
<ravilov> jelly-home, da, ali njihove oznake za komentare nemaju nista zajednicko
<ravilov> # vs <!--
<ravilov> sumnjiv mi je ovaj sa 16 komada
<ravilov> moram bas isprobat
<jelly-home> ravilov: totalno netestirano: http://paste.debian.net/41319/
<ravilov> jelly-home, da, to je i meni prvo palo na pamet
<ravilov> i tako otprilike radi i ovaj 16-poly
<ravilov> ali to nije to, jer u html-u onda dobijem # na pocetku
<ravilov> i syntactically invalid html
<ravilov> vidis u tome je problem kad dva jezika nemaju srodne komentare ;)
<jelly-home> er, sintaksa ce naravno patiti
<jelly-home> al bitno je da radi
<ravilov> e, kvaka je da nije samo to bitno
<ravilov> treba mi i 100% ispravan html, inace mi nije korisno
<ravilov> shellcode moze malo patiti ako bas treba, ali html ne
 * jelly-home ne zna 100% ispravan html
<ravilov> validator.w3.org zna ;)
<ravilov> nista, hvala na trudu
<jelly-home> ravilov: jedino ako prvo touch '!--'
<ravilov> sto nazalost takodjer smeta html-u
<jelly-home> van skripte
<ravilov> uf ne
<ravilov> radije cu onda imat odvojen html i shell file
<jelly-home> ili sakrij # cssom ili necim, ak te pati samo to da se vidi
<ravilov> ufff
<ravilov> INVALID HTML :p
<ravilov> nije poanta da je ruzno vidjet
<ravilov> ovo sam zasad uspio slozit, iako je zapravo neupotrebljivo:
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> #! /bin/sh
<ravilov> exec echo foo
<ravilov> exit "${?}"
<ravilov> <script type="text/javascript">self.document.body.innerHTML = '<html><head></head><body><h1>foo</h1></body></html>';</script>
<ravilov>  
<jelly-home> a... ne treba ti exit
<ravilov> ma to je sanity check
<ravilov> uvijek to stavim
<ravilov> nebitno
<ravilov> nije upotrebljivo u mom slucaju
<ravilov> jbg, drzat cu se ja dva odvojena fajla
<jelly-home> mda, to pretpostavlja da imas javaskript i DOM
<ravilov> uvijek imas DOM
<ravilov> javascript ne nuzno
<jelly-home> elinks nema :-)
<ravilov> siguran sam da interno ima :p
<ravilov> mozda nema API, ali DOM ima
<jelly-home> eh sad, znas sta sam mislijo
<ravilov> znam
<ravilov> no... niti zelim ovisiti o tome, niti mi je upotrebljivo
<ravilov> ovakvim "prebrisavanjem" DOM-a ne dobivam potrebne evente
<ravilov> za pocetak, onload se totalno s*ebe
<ravilov> da ne pricam da bi onda cijeli HTML trebao strpat u javascript... sto ne dolazi u obzir
<ravilov> e da
<ravilov> jelly-home, rekao si da html nije programski jezik?
<ravilov> strogo govoreci... nije ni shell :p
<jelly-home> uh, shell je turing complete :>
<ravilov> pft
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-17
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/fun-video/prijatelju-su-provalili-u-kucu-i-na-svaku-slavinu-spojili-pivo-332545
<obruT> SilverSpace: sanjas o tome, jelda :)
<jelly> toceno je uvijek bolje
<BotaniCar> jebo ga hecner, veli SMART da bu mi disk uskoro ispustio bijeli dim :) Neka SATA jeftinjava ;) 
<jelly> zato imash dva
<BotaniCar> a, imam, ali se sad vuche k'o prebito
<jelly> pa, izbaci tog jednog odma iz areja
<jelly> rejd arej
<BotaniCar> nemam KVM, mogu samo otvoriti ticket da mi oni to naprave. 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIWZFXLpXSA
<datase`> jelly: Title: Monty Python's Fish Tank, Views: 31628, Rating: 96.862746%
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> Mornin'!
<jelly> kaj, nije soft raid, ili se sve tak vuce da se nis ne da raditi?
<BotaniCar> oboje. raid je HW. sve se tak vuce da, kad sam okin'o "iotop" i skuzio da ne bu nish od toga kensl je trajao 2 minute
<jelly> jebes server bez pristupa konzoli...
<jelly> s druge strane, vjerojatno kosta 25 eura 
<BotaniCar> Tocno, i7  s zetabajtom memorije i trlababalanbajtom diska za skoro-pa-dzabe ;) 
<BotaniCar> pare,muzika
<BotaniCar> Na stranu moje kukanje, na papiru su skroz pro ovi 'ecnerofci :) Otvoris ticket, vec postoji predefinirana kategorija za ovakve ispade, opisana procedura koje im podatke moras dati i kako doci do njih, milina
<jelly> naravno, kad imaju 10 iljada istih servera od fuđicu simensa po nabavnoj cijeni, već im znaju sve serijske i tvorničke mane ;-)
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, da mi se to desilo kod nas,prvo bi dobio na telefon  nekog operatera koji se tek probudio( jer nemaju web ili nesto slicno), pa bi me on otkantao jer sigurno ne znam kaj pricam i tak to :) 
<jelly> Å¡to je dobro, jednako kao Å¡to je debian stable sa poznatim bagovima dobar jer je predvidljiv
<BotaniCar> :) To :)
<jelly> mogu reć da sam jako sretan što su nam svi serveri hp proliant jer im znamo mušice; naravno da bi mogli radit i sa jeftinijim dellom ili nedovrag supermikro škatuljama, valjda su do sad dobile pošteni remote access
<jelly> ali ovako možeš neke stvari pretpostavit da rade, neke znaš da ne rade dobro pa ni ne trošiš vrijeme i živce
<jelly> ooh, Angry Birds update
<BotaniCar> kaj nisi ti pred ~2 mjeseca imao raspravu s ivoksom oko rimoutanja na supermicro, u kojoj ste dosli do zakljucka da je to sad upotrebljivo ? 
<BotaniCar> JAO ! Uz to kaj mi se sad sve vleche, vidim da je postgresu doslo da sad autovacuuma ..
<BotaniCar> E,da, zadnji cavao u lijes: diskovi nisu hotswap :) Moram kantu spustiti dolje da bi gurnuli drugi disk .. 
<calmpitbull> kaj netko zna kako od youtuba dobit lovu.. da se isplati na racun
<jelly> BotaniCar: al nije bitno sto nisu hotswap, ako mozes kernelu rech da diskonekta taj sata kanal i hopefully popravi situaciju
<jelly> no ako ne mozes doc do prompta za napraviti echo 1 >> /sys/block/sdK/device/delete ...
<Mmike> BotaniCar, de si naso taj disk?
<Mmike> calmpitbull, kaj si ti reko da je s onim napajanjem koje si mi dao uz kucistse?
<calmpitbull> mozda ne radi
<jelly> Mmike: nasao ga je u serveru di mu ga je dedi. provider METNUO, di bi ga nasao
<Mmike> htio sam reci - de si nasao taj server :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ne radi kao - nece se zapalit, ili ne radi kao - radi al' onda se stroj smrzne, vjerojatno jer je napajanje oslo lagano
<jelly> ah
<calmpitbull> palis a sada dali ima dovoljno struje tko zna....zato me zanima ako ti radi ili ne
<calmpitbull> Mmike: jos uvijek placem.... sada imam ovo govance http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=323
<Mmike> calmpitbull, kra? pa HAF je klasu bolji, barem
<calmpitbull> klasu...pa HAF je avion za ovo kaj imam sada....no comment...kazem ti da me sram kada palim to
<calmpitbull> al dobro ono kaj je unutra je dovoljno dobro
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeO2q8FzcnM
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Sound of Honda  - Ayrton Senna 1989 -, Views: 1862168, Rating: 99.506226%
<Mmike> kak tog senu dizete u nebesa
<Mmike> k'o da je lik bio bog
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pogledaj film jebte
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jesam
<Mmike> prije jos
<ivoks> Mmike: film je o japancima :)
<Mmike> da, ne kuzim
<Mmike> mislim, guba
<Mmike> ali...
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<weshmashian> Mmike: nis ne znas! :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD2Dhnu3tP0
<datase`> ivoks: Title: We Love Russia Compilation, August 2012 (TNL), Views: 7124434, Rating: 95.77546%
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemrem ga diskonektat,spomenuo sam hotswap jer to kaj ga nema znaci da moraju gasiti server/kuciste raskapati za zamjenu.
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam ja takve srece :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: server nisam nasao nego zakupio, a ako psujem hecner, za pretpostaviti je da je tamo,ne ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemres ni okinuti echo?
<BotaniCar> jelly: mogu kaj hocu, ovisi o onom kaj radim povratnu informaciju dobijem za 2 minute, 10 minuta ili jos cekam jednu takvu okinuo pred sat i po).
<BotaniCar> btw, response time tehnicara je deklarirano 2-4h, bo(n)g zna koliko ce biti u praksi 
<jelly> ak imas srece taj echo bi mogao ubiti svu komunikaciju s diskom koji krepava
<BotaniCar> jelly: oprosti, mozes mi malo pojednostaviti,bedast sam. Kaj echoam kuda ?
<BotaniCar> o0o0o jebo.me/pas/2 :)
<jelly> echo 1 >> /sys/block/sdK/device/delete
<BotaniCar> aha, ne usudim se :) naime, kaj je: cat /proc/c/mdstat mi pokazuje [_U] ( kao da je sda ispao) , a fdisk -l mi za sdb kaze "disk identifier 0x000001 bad" .. 
<BotaniCar> kao da je sdb banana
<BotaniCar> tak da, dok ne bum tehnicara imal na telefonu, ne gasim nikaj
<BotaniCar> ne moram ni reci da mi veli da je sdX nedostupan dok ga pokusavam izbaciti iz arraya ( btw, jelly, imao si pravo, soft raid je a ne hw)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja sam se maknuo na digitalocean za moje mikro-virtualke
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ovo nije virtualka i u stvari sam zadovoljan, u godinu dana mi je ovo drugi ispad bilo kakve vrste, prvi je bio s strane njihove infrastrukture.
<BotaniCar> No, da ne bi bilo da ih hvalim samo, paz ovo: disk krepa, otvoris ticket, nude ti besplatnu zamjenu rabljenim diskom, ili zamjenu uz naknadu od 50€ gdje daju "almost new" disk ( garantirano manje od 1000 radnih sati)
<BotaniCar> Elem, ni u kom slucaju neces dobiti novi disk :)
<obruT> citam neku marketinsku specifikaciju, pa pogledam zeljeni datum lansiranja usluge, pa ponovo pogledam sto zele za svaki slucaj, pa ponovo gledam datum jer sam ocito krivo procitao godinu...
<BotaniCar> :(
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda samo treba promijeniti kabel za mrezu http://i.imgur.com/Q1FsLyh.jpg
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, imam definiran primarni i sekundarni MX, na serveru koji hosta primarni sam zaustavio postfix. Posaljem testni mail s gmaila i nikad ne dodje do sekundarnog, a kad probam mailati s mail.com ili nekog "bezveze" webmaila mail dodje na sekundarni. Zakaj nemam jednako ponasanje i s gmaila ?
<jelly> gmail (s dobrim razlogom) potpuno ignorira MX zapise nizeg prioriteta
<BotaniCar> o? Koji je razlog ? 
<jelly> sekundardni MX je zastarjeli fičur
<BotaniCar> naime, strah me da cu imati masu neisporucenih mailova ako jos neciji mail server tako brije 
<BotaniCar> Sto je substitut za pri/sec MX ?
<jelly> stavi primary negdje na stabilno mjesto
<BotaniCar> I, zakaj nisam dobio delivery failure na gmailu ? Ponasa se kao da je isporucio svoje :)
<jelly> čeka u queueu kod gugla
<BotaniCar> Fakat, nemam samo ja que
 * jelly ima još 100 korisnika koje mora odučiti/educirati/natjerati da ugase sec mx
<BotaniCar> kaj se tice stabilne lokacije, nema te koja nece nikad dozivjeti ispad, pa nisam siguran kako da to izvedem. Imas prijedlog ?
<jelly> stvarno? nemreš naći lokaciju koju ne možeš vratiti ispod 5 dana natrag?
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da stabilna podrazumjeva 24/7/365 dostupnost. Svaku koju koristim mogu vratiti u najgorem slucaju unutar 24h, no sta da korisnicima kazem dotle, mail cete pricekati ?
<jelly> da.  Mail NIJE instant messaging.  Nema garancije da neće čekati 5-15-1440 minuta.
<BotaniCar> To znamo i ti i ja i moj shef. Medjutim ljudi koji rade s mojim shefom to ne prihvacaju. I, da nema tog stava "sekundarni MX je zastarjeli ficr" ja bi im mogao reci da nema problema i da ce mail uskoro doci, zar ne ?
<jelly> možeš imati dva jednako vrijedna primarna MX zapisa
<jelly> i kao backend dovecot 2.2 sa dsyncom ili nešto drugo što radi replikaciju mail storagea
<BotaniCar> Jedino to, ali onda riskiram da tovarim load na drugi server koji bi radije ostavio neopterecenim dok ne zagusti. 
<BotaniCar> dovecot s dsyncom ? Moram na gugl ! 
<jelly> * nisam testirao
<jelly> NO WARRANTY
<jelly> BotaniCar: u najmanju ruku, osiguraj se da sec mx, ako ga moras imati do daljnjeg, zna tocno koje adrese su validne a koje ne da ne gomila smece
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne brine me spam, brine me sto ne dobijam mailove na njega. Prosvijetlio si me spominjanjem quea i na drugoj strani.
<jelly> eh, dal ce mailovi cekati na sec mxu, ili na guglu, tak je svejedno
<jelly> jedina prednost je sto svom serveru mozes reci da pogura queue
<BotaniCar> heh, na secMXu nebi cekali. Ne zamjeri sto sad dlakocjepim, razjasnili smo sve, no ne dopada mi se ovo sto si mi rekao. 
<BotaniCar> Ae ae 
<jelly> basically, ako ti je primary mx na nepouzdanom linku/hardveru/kajgod, a secondary na boljem, preseli primary ;-)
<BotaniCar> problem je sto mi je sekundarni na boljem mjestu, no i na windowsima, a htio sam od njih pobijeci :9
<jelly> nema vise mail servera na dial-upu, VPS za 2€ je bolji od toga
<jelly> ko da je problem windowse zgazit
<BotaniCar> u ovom slucaju je. Primarna uloga tog servera je nekaj drugo. 
<jelly> ko da je problem dic gore neki HV ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ima ga, i to mu je primarna uloga, ali je utiliziran do jaja, a nemam paru da ga 'pojacam' 
<jelly> kaj, nemre jos samo jedan mali 512MB debian ;-)
<jelly> evo, 32bitni da trosi 5% manje memorije
<BotaniCar> U stvari, znas kaj.. imas ti pravo, nekakav minimal debian cu vec nekako zgurati tamo; i poslati Upravi zahtjev za nabavkom jos resursa. Moze to biti i tudji problem, ne moj. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, necu :( sad sam se sjetio da je hyper-v , morat ce neki redhatoid ici gore ... psmtr.
<jelly> Meni Debian radi ok na tom cudu
<jelly> nisam jos upgradeao na wheezy
<ivoks> bemti jugo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> ko daje imena open source projektima? http://8pussy.org/
<weshmashian> :)
<jelly> doduse zas se cudim kad mi je pastebin na jebo.me/pas
<BotaniCar> jaoo, rebuildanje arraya ide s 140K7sec
<BotaniCar> *140K/sec , s md1 ne bu gotov 1h, a druga dva su delayana :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu kako forsirati da pocne rebuild i ostala dva 
<BotaniCar> jelly: re:debian na hyper-v , radi i meni, ali s sintetskim driverima (sporije) i nije supportana konfiguracija, MS prizna samo RHEL izvedenice, pa se tu ne bi htio staviti u situaciju da me netko jebe zbog izbora OS-a
<obruT> demit i paramiko... sacem morat prckat po sourceu :P
<ctcpR> jel koristi ko ono cudo deezer
<obruT> ctcpR: ma smece :)
<ctcpR> zas
<obruT> zato sto kosta :P
<ctcpR> kolko, nekih 50 kn/mj?
<ctcpR> "Redovna cijena usluge Deezer iznosi 35,00 kn/mj."
<dodobas> zanimljivo koliko ekipe tipkovnicu povezuje s keyboard layoutom...
<dodobas> neki francuz... kao radi na svom lapotpu jer tamo ima french keyboard... 
<dodobas> i nece promijeniti keyboard layout :)
<ctcpR> pa i mene zivciraju nelokalizirane tipkovnice
<ctcpR> neHR
<ctcpR> imam fuckin Logitech G19 koja je kostala 1000 kn a nema "native" hr tipke
<ctcpR> ima ove rvacke ofarbane
<ctcpR> bar to
<ctcpR> al ne svijetle u mraku xD
<ctcpR> mali enter me takodje ubije u pojam
<ctcpR> takvu tipkovnicu ni ne razmatram
<BotaniCar> ja ne razmatram tipkovnice koje kostaju vise od 150kn :) 
<weshmashian> ja sam poceo razmatrat nakon kaj sam probo tipkovnicu od kolege
<ctcpR> ma nisam ni ja freak za takve stvari, ali sam je dobio daleko ispod tih 1000 kn
<ctcpR> al recimo miseve
<weshmashian> doduse, i razmatram da predjem na dvorak layout poradi zglobova
<ctcpR> doslovno odbijam raditi za kompom koji nema logitech miseve
<ctcpR> ove iznad 500 kn
<ctcpR> ak negdje trebam ici di ih nema, nosim ga sa sobom u torbi
<obruT> ja tipkovnicu niti ne vidim pa mi svejedno sto pise na njoj :P
<obruT> jednom su mi dok sam bio na GO izmijesali sve tipke, uopce nisam skuzio par dana :)
<ctcpR> lol
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat koja muka oko naizgled banalne stvari :P
<obruT> trebam odsimulirati neki ssh session, no smece od servera podrzava samo keyboard-interactive autentikaciju, a py lib koji koristim nije bas sretan s tim :P
<BotaniCar> kaj se desi ako rebootam kantu dok se LVM rebuilda ? 
<obruT> probaj pa javi :)
<BotaniCar> ziher :) 
<obruT> da znamo da ne trebamo to radit :)
<BotaniCar> to bi ti mogao, imate toliko servera da nitko mjesecima ne bi skuzio da ih 19 odneses doma :9
<obruT> vjerojatno :)
<obruT> bas me zanima koliko bi im trebalo da u jednoj sistem sali nadju precvikani kabel :)
<BotaniCar> Manje od 10 minuta, u salama koje sam koristio
<obruT> mislim na ove nase sistem sale :)
<obruT> tu da se neki monter zavuce u kabele ne bi ga vjerojatno nikad nasli :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ste tak loshi ? Nemoj mi to govoriti :9
<obruT> ma nismo...
<SilverSpace> hm kak se ssh_at na adroid
<SilverSpace> sha skuzio
<SilverSpace> kaj opet fali rama 
<obruT> "Radna knjižica prestala je važiti kao javna isprava 1. srpnja 2013."
<obruT> "Radne knjižice trebaju se trajno čuvati"
<SilverSpace> spalili konkurenciju da bi cjene nabili 
<SilverSpace> obruT: da objasnili su to 
<obruT> evo cuvam i iskaznicu iz videoteke iz 83-ce da ne bi slucajno dosla neka zakasnina za nevraceni film
<SilverSpace> evo jedna za Mmike http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/asus-geforce-gtx-760-directcu-mini-2gb/126673.aspx
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je vec u zastari :)
<obruT> fakat super... uredjaj koristi ssh auth-none, a autentikaciju radi aplikacija koja se automatski pokrene nakon ssh-iranja
<CTCP3> jelly jel ti doso onaj SSD
<CTCP3> kolko bi me dosla ova ploca http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-Z87X-UD5H-1150-2-Way-Motherboard/dp/B00CU4L6MA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379437723&sr=8-1&keywords=GIGABYTE+GA-Z87X-UD5H
<CTCP3> sa porezima i postarinom i svim i svacim
<CTCP3> $209.99
<CTCP3> 1150 kn
<CTCP3> kod nas je najjeftinija 1800 u protisu
<CTCP3> btw, jel newegg salje u HR?
<Vlado9A3CY> E takoc... uspio sam instalirati LibreOffice 4.1.1.2 u Ubuntu 12.04, jeeeeee :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: sa cime se ti to boris 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP3> hm, vjerojatno bi trebo gledat amazon.co.uk
<CTCP3> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-Motherboard-4th-Generation-Intel-Core-Processors/dp/B00CUYOSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379439269&sr=8-1&keywords=GIGABYTE+GA-Z87X-UD5H
<CTCP3> 172 funte
<CTCP3> 1550 kn
<SilverSpace> postom u hr ima limit 
<CTCP3> kakav
<CTCP3> tj imju i za 150 funti
<CTCP3> bar mi je jasno zas imaju 5 razlicitih ponuda za isti predmet
<CTCP3> za sve stoji da su "new"
<CTCP3> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/275-6488559-9061322?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=GIGABYTE%20GA-Z87X-UD5H
<SilverSpace> http://www.carina.hr/Carina/CarinskiPostupakPosta.aspx
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, pozdrav :) ... ma dojadio mi je stari LibreOffice, pa sam probao instalirati novi i uspio sam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a uspio sam sloziti i pravi pravcati facebook messenger for linux :)
<CTCP3> kolko je taj facebook jadan, vidi se po tom facebook messengeru za windowse
<CTCP3> nisu mogli napravit pravu i normalnu apku
<CTCP3> neg neko smece bazirano na FF-u
<CTCP3> koje trosi 300-400 MB RAM-a
<Vlado9A3CY> idem bas vidjeti koliko mi trosi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> fbmessenger 76.8MB
<CTCP3> to neka unofficial verzija za linux?
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da najdem link ...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/07/fb-messenger-and-facebook-applications.html
<Vlado9A3CY> fb messenger je potpuno jednak kao i za windblows, a radi sasvim okay :)
<Vlado9A3CY> iznenadjujuce okay :)
<CTCP3> jel baziran na FFu
<SilverSpace> Facebook nemam i nikada ga necu ni imati
<Vlado9A3CY> e ne znam na cemu je baziran... 
<CTCP3> SilverSpace ne bi ga ni ja imo, al kad je hrpa ljudi na njemu pa jebiga
<CTCP3> to je koda da danas kazes "email nemam nit cu ikad imat"
<CTCP3> il mob itd
<Vlado9A3CY> facebook je i meni usputna postaja samo ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali tamo najlakse najdem ljude koje znam
<CTCP3> cijela ta izvedba je kretenska
<CTCP3> sto me cudi za firmu koja vrijedi 50 milijardi
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: kaj me briga za druge :)
<CTCP3> ja bi ga napravio 10x bolje
<ravilov> they just don't care
<ravilov> mogu si to priustit
<SilverSpace> imam dva Rpi_a viska 
<SilverSpace> starog i novog
<ravilov> i oba su visak?
<SilverSpace> pa da jedan je 256mb drugi 512mb 
<ravilov> a koliko ih imas koji nisu visak?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imam samo ta dva 
<SilverSpace> kupio si android media player pa mi sad ovo vise ne treba mada bi si jednoga zadrzao
<Vlado9A3CY> htjedoh samo reci da u sada vec staroj ubuntu distribuciji, dobro rade novi, pa i egzoticni programi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/new.jpg
<ravilov> 12.04 je staro?
<Vlado9A3CY> ravilov :) za mene to nije stara distribucija, ali za neke ovdje je :)
<ravilov> ja sam do prije nekih mjesec dana bez problema vrtio 10.nesto
<ravilov> da nije nekih sitnica ne bi cak ni pomisljao na upgrade
<Vlado9A3CY> aleluja :)
<ravilov> nema te facebook aplikacije, messenger ili bilo sta drugo, koje bi htio instalirat na ikoji svoj hardver
<ravilov> pristup webom je najvise sto mu dopustam
<Vlado9A3CY> ma okay, ali ja sam i malo znatizeljan i volim probati i takvr aplikacije ...
<Vlado9A3CY> *takve
<Vlado9A3CY> necu onda ni spominjati WordFast i IBM Lotus Symphony... koje isto imam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *WordFast Pro (demo)
<Vlado9A3CY> to sam svojevremeno htio namamiti neke svoje radne kolege na linux :)
<ravilov> svasta i ti nadjes
<ravilov> :)
<ravilov> za isprobavanje sluze virtualke :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> kako god, ubuntu mi radi stabilno bez obzira na te neke stvari... kaj me jako razvesele kad prorade ;)
<jelly-home> CTCP3: ponistili su narudzbu
<CTCP3> :(
<CTCP3> nakon kolko dana
<jelly-home> 30542 N + 31.08.13. auto-confirm@amaz (  0) Your Order with Amazon.co.uk
<jelly-home> 30570 N + 02.09.13. Amazon.co.uk      ( 30) Important Information regarding Your Amazon.co.uk Order number 204-0557036-96107
<calmpitbull> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-18
<BotaniCar> Dobrojutro, junacine !
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima korisnik pravo na kakvu naknadu ako poniste narudjbu s svoje strane ? Bar tapsanje po ramenu u znak suosjecanja ? :)
<BotaniCar> E,da, to whom it might be interesting: ne zgubite podatke ako u pol recoverya soft rejda (Centos 6.4) rebootate kantu. 
<CTCP3> raid sux
<BotaniCar> no-raid sux moar !1!
<MmikeDOMA> usteko sam kablove nanovo u racunalo i cini se da sad sve radi ok
<MmikeDOMA> fun :)
<MmikeDOMA> trebam jos mega-heating test napravit
<BotaniCar> Kaj je mega-heating test ? Provjera centralnog prije zime ?
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> gpu furmark test
<MmikeDOMA> ono sto je vrodic neki dan pejstao tu
<BotaniCar> ahh
<BotaniCar> ja samo znam da ipak moram mijenjati termalnu pastu svakih par godina, CPU_temp pao za 20 stupnjeva nakon kaj sam to napravio, CPU ne trotla dok pustim SETI da dela danima i ja miran :)
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: kaj ti radi napajanje?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, mali jede, fala
<MmikeDOMA> jos neznamo tocno kaj je ispravno kaj nije, al' se trudimo :)
<BotaniCar> Sisa je ispravna ! Uvijek ! I s 3X godina ( mozda i kasnije, ne znam) ! :) 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' smije dojilja jest mak?
<BotaniCar> Ako je dobro za mamu, dobro je i za bebu
<BotaniCar> I, natjeraj Tihannu da neide drugi dan na dijetu, to znacajno utjece na mlijeko. Debela mama je dobra dojilja
<BotaniCar> totalno SFW :) http://imgur.com/gallery/wSWxu
<MmikeDOMA> http://open-zfs.org/wiki/Main_Page
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: 'el to ono kaj je kre nedavno testirao ?
<BotaniCar> *do nedavno
<MmikeDOMA> yup
<MmikeDOMA> al ovo je sad 'pravi' open source
<BotaniCar> ne sjecam se sad napamet, samo da je kre bio zadovoljan, ali da je Stiasni rekao da bezi od toga k'o vrag od tamjana. Doduse, brijem da je on bio ljut na Oracle,ne na ZFS
 * obruT ce pricekat da ga ekipa stavi, vrti u produkciji barem godinu dana i ak ne bude nitko imao problema, moze na moju linux kantu :)
<BotaniCar> kak da vidim kaj mi krade I/O-ve , iotop mi se nece ni pokrenuti , iostat kaze da jedan disk cita ko mutav, a drugi pise ko mutav
<MmikeDOMA> s3 mini je drek - spor za popizdit
<MmikeDOMA> jos je s originalnim androidom bio ok, svaki upgrade ga uspori masu
<BotaniCar> Ziher CM vrtis na njemu :D
<jelly> Å¡ta http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/17/boob-weights-ukraine_n_3942070.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, root + custom ROM
<ravilov> ili bar root, da ubijes sve bloatware servise
<MmikeDOMA> ravilov, imas koju preporuku za rom?
<BotaniCar> Imam problem kod rebuildanja s "mdadm /dev/md2 -r /dev/sda3" , nakon sto dodje do 20% pukne i prijavi mi unrecoverable I/O error. Mogu li kako napraviti kopiju s dd-om i onda napraviti rebuild ?  dd bi trebao ignorirati bilo kakvu gresku ako mu to kazem,ne ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: original ima UNC grjesku?
<jelly-home> imash gddrescue ili ddrescue koji su mozda bolja opcija od dd sa conv=noerror
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala. Molim te da mi piojasnis kao da imam 4 godine :) drive s podacima je sdb(1,2,3) i ima gresku , frisko umetnuti drive je sda(1,2,3). Da li je dovoljno da napravim ddrescue sdb >sda i rebootam, ili trebam jos nekaj napraviti da oba drajva postanu opet dio istog arraya ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: prvo, toci particiju po particiju, i to dok su id
<jelly-home> ... idle, idealno -- umountane
<BotaniCar> sad sam u rescue konzoli, mountanje/usage ne bi smjelo biti problem 
<jelly-home> drugo, kad zavrsi imat ces particije sa identicnim mdadm metadata, tako da ce trebati recimo unistiti md metadata sa originala
<jelly-home> trece, boot loader! \o/
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jesu li md0 i md1 sinkronizirani?
<BotaniCar> md1 i md3 su [UU] , nemam md0
<jelly-home> ha, onda iskopiraj preostalo koliko ide sa gddrescue i kad zavrsi mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sd[onajsgreskom]3
<BotaniCar> elem, gledam, potpuna komanda bi trebala biti "ddrescue -vv /dev/sdb3 /dev/sda3 /tmp/ddrescue.log" zvuci ok ?
<jelly-home> ne znam, ja koristim onaj drugi ddrescue kojeg vec davno nema u debianu ;-)
<jelly-home> (autor ga pakira na "deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/garloff:/storage/Debian_6.0/ ./")
<jelly-home> cudno da su oba diska dobila greske prije nego je djubre od mjesecnog checkarray cronjoba javilo problem
<BotaniCar> Opce me vise nista ne cudi osim ljudi :) 
<BotaniCar> Pazi ovo, stroj koji fejla je u hecneru. Skuzim da mi nekaj ne dela, idem otvoriti ticket. Razveseli me kad vidim da vec postoji kategorija "disk is failing" i kliknem , otvore se podmeniji i jedn mi nudi dvije opcije:
<jelly-home> mozda su hrecnerovci tutnuli unutra dva diska iz iste serije
<BotaniCar> 1) free replacement with a used and tested hard drive
<BotaniCar> 2) 49€ fee for replacement with almost new ( under 1000 workhours) drive
<BotaniCar> citaj, nema boga da dobijes novi disk 
<jelly-home> pitaj ih dal disk pod 1) ima nula realociranih sektora
<jelly-home> ak ima, i nije riknuo do sad, ni nece tak brzo
<jelly-home> ne vidim pod kojim bi uvjetima ikad uzeo 2)...
<BotaniCar> Nego, da te ugnjavim dok si jos tu. Kad si napisao "unistiti metadata" , mislio si na UUIDove, ili ? 
<jelly-home> mislio sam mdadm --zero-superblock 
<BotaniCar> aha, citam na pola, pardon. 
<BotaniCar> elem, ovo se reskjua, kad/ako prodje, unistim na sdb3 metapodatke i konfiguriram bootloader , mogu rebootati, ili ima jos nesto potrebno ? 
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> ako fsck na arrayu sa samo sda3 kopijom prodje i nisi izgubio previse...
<BotaniCar> jos mi nije jasno u kojem trenutku sustav skuzi da od ova dva moze ponovno sloziti array ? 
<jelly-home> nece biti dva
<jelly-home> tj. nema smisla raditi rebuild na disk za koji znas da je strgan
<jelly-home> a kad... u initramfsu se assembaju polja konfigurirana da se dizu kod boota
<jelly-home> prije je to radio kernel "automatski"
<BotaniCar> OK, moram ugnjaviti s cijelom pricom: imam RAID1 ,jedan disk je vrisnuo i zamijenili su ga. Tijekom rebuilda mi je poceo rikavati i drugi ( famozni sdb) , kako su silently_failali ne mogu vjerovati backupu i moram nekako rebuildati sve uz pomoc ovog strganog diska i novog, provjeriti da sve radi i napraviti novi backup. Mozda sam nespretno slozio pitanje iznad, htio bi nekako rebuildati array bez 
<BotaniCar> "mdadm /dev/md2 -r /dev/sda3" jer on pukne s IO error
<BotaniCar> tek nakon kaj napravim rebuild koristeci ovaj strgani disk mogu reci hosteru da zamijeni i njega 
<jelly-home> samo sto neces raditi rebuild, nego ces stopat md2 i ddreskjuat sda3 
<jelly-home> er, cek
<jelly-home> sdb3 je jedina preostala kopija, koja jos uz to ima i UNC.  Zasto bi radio remove sda3?  
<BotaniCar> pardon, mislio sam "-a" 
<BotaniCar> krelac, krivo tipkam 
<BotaniCar> znaci, htio sam sda3 pridruziti arrayu u kojem vec je strgani sdb3
<jelly-home> da, to ne bu islo
<BotaniCar> i to onda eksplodira s IO greskom 
<jelly-home> (ima neki friski novi mdadm i kernel di to kakti radi, "spasi sto se spasti dade", ali ne znam ni u kojoj verziji je dodano ni kak radi)
<jelly-home> #linux-raid kanal bi znao
<BotaniCar> Prije nego tamo udavim, koliko smisla ima da kopiram cijeli sdb nekamo, tutnem novo diskovlje, napravim kopiju sdb(old) na sdb(new) i onda mu pridruzim sda ? 
<jelly-home> isti kufer
<BotaniCar> pitao sam tamo, topic kaze da pricekam do sutra. Brijem da i bolje jer sam vec tak umoran da se osjecam glupim :) Jos jedno prije nego odem spat , stvar je u originalu imala sdb3 i sda3 u arrayu. Ako uspijem dd-ati sdb3>sda3 , izbacim sdb3 iz arraya,dodam sda3 u array i rebootam, sustav ne bi smio nikaj rebuildati jer ni u jednom trenutku nema dva uredjaja u arrayu i  mogao bi se normalno podici s
<BotaniCar> upozorenjem da je tay array degraded ?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> mrmlj, napravio poplavu u stanu
<BotaniCar> Kako ? 
<jelly-home> ispust za vesmasinu u zidu nije ispravan, pa tocim u wc... ali zaboravio stavit da ide u wc
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo na moje useljenje, imam predinstaliranu rupu u zidu za vesmasinin odvod, kupili vesmasinu spojili, ona krene s ispiranjem i ... backfire kakav nikad nisi vidio :) Majstori malo zagipsali negdje u cijevi :) 
<jelly-home> pa je islo po kupaoni a top-sifon kupaone nije uspio pokupiti (ili je kupaona nagnuta)
<jelly-home> pa je nafilalo ~10-20L do vrha kupaone i pocelo prlijevati u hodnik
<obruT> uff
 * jelly-home nafrljio grijanje na 25°C i slozio propuh
<jelly-home> srecom taman sam stigao kad je doslo do parketa
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi "hdparm -–read-sector 336893264 /dev/sdb" ne radi , koja je ispravna sintaksa ? 
<jelly-home> a sto kaze?
<BotaniCar> nista ( u kontekstu greske) , izbaci mi help :) 
<BotaniCar> U kojem isto pise "Usage:  hdparm  [options] [device ...]"
<BotaniCar> krelac sam , i jebo me c/p , ovo iznad nije "--"
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: drugi minus ti je cudan.
<jelly-home> e!
<BotaniCar> ^^ sorry kaj davim, u terminal fontu su mi isti , tek sam tu vidio 
<BotaniCar> Vezano uz moje prethodno propitkivanje u vezi rebuilda, vidze ovo : http://www.sj-vs.net/forcing-a-hard-disk-to-reallocate-bad-sectors/
<jelly-home> nemoj to raditi
<BotaniCar> OK, ali moram pitati zasto 
<jelly-home> zasto?  ako je ata disk na limitu realociranih sektora, zapises jedan, a on preseli gresku na neki previously-good sektor
<jelly-home> ni u kojem slucaju nemoj pisati tamo di je treuntno UNC dok ne napravis kopiju
<BotaniCar> sto se kopije tice, ovo mi se veselo ddrescua s sdb na sda dok ja guglam, nisam ni mislio nista dirati prije nego to zavrsi
<jelly-home> cijeli disk?
<jelly-home> koliko veli da ce mu trebati 
<BotaniCar> samo sdb3 , ne kaze mi nista 
<BotaniCar> rescued:   137589 MB,  errsize:    557 kB,  current rate:     1880 B/s
<BotaniCar>    ipos:   137590 MB,   errors:       9,    average rate:   41096 kB/s
<BotaniCar>    opos:   137590 MB,     time since last successful read:       0 s
<jelly-home> 557KiB? pih, to je puno
<BotaniCar> suglasan, da .. kad to vidim, ne bu nish od relociranja .. 
<BotaniCar> a brijem da bu i naraslo 
<BotaniCar> smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep -i reallocated
<BotaniCar>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<BotaniCar> ako dobro citam, to znaci da do sad nije relocirao nikaj ?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> a koliko ima pending?
<BotaniCar> kak vidim ? 
<jelly-home> grep -i pending 
<BotaniCar> vec sam otipkao, fakat sam sve bedastiji kako ura ide, daj mi sec, rosta 
<BotaniCar> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   076   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       3944
<MmikeDOMA> ...
<jelly-home> 2 mega bajata
<jelly-home> nihe valjda
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jebes smartctl, kaj veli hdsentinel za debile http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<BotaniCar> Gle, mladi otac !!! :) 
<jelly-home> oho!
<BotaniCar> jelly: u rescue konzoli sam :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da i? nemas mrezu?
 * BotaniCar headbangs
<BotaniCar> Nemam mozga , stari moj .. 
<jelly-home> bolje ic spavat
<BotaniCar> Kad mi nekaj ne radi nemrem spa't :) Ne znam kaj cu kad me jednom pogodi erektivna disfunkcija :) 
<BotaniCar> mnogobrespor ovaj hdsentinel (nije ni slucajno moj picek kriv) 
<BotaniCar> Nu: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<jelly-home> ak mu velis -r hdsentinel.log.$(date -I) unutra bude vise detalja
<BotaniCar> sec
<jelly-home> hdsentinel je simpatican jer kuzi vecinu usb-ata bridge chipova, dok smartctl do nedavno nije beknut znao o usb diskovima
<jelly-home> a i ovaj Health i Est lifetime za debile je isto ok
<BotaniCar> :) Mislis, za Upravu :) 
<jelly-home> ne, mislim za mene kad mi se ne da traziti sta je koji broj 
<jelly-home> oho.
<jelly-home> Est. lifetime: more than 997 days
<BotaniCar> Nego, mogu kak pejstbinat direktno iz (debian) recovery konzole ? 
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> instaliras nopaste ili pastebinit ili, ak imas curl, vidi upute na http://sprunge.us
<BotaniCar> o0o0o http://sprunge.us/TYGd ( extended report o diskovlju)  
<BotaniCar> 3936 weak sectors ..  i R doomed
<jelly-home> eto sda ti je friski, niti pola godine u funkciji
<BotaniCar> :) ! 
<jelly-home> oho, novi hdsentinel
<BotaniCar> idem zajointat' jednu, danas se vise ne usudim delat' , dogmizal bum poslije pljuge jos malo :) 
<BotaniCar> PS Sve bi ja vas na more poslao ! 
<jelly-home> kad si gladan, ne budi https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&tbs=simg:CAESaRpnCxCo1NgEGgYIFwg9CEMMCxCwjKcIGjwKOggBEhSoBakFpgW2Ba8FtAWxBbwFpQW4BRogVMkbR2mRqHeXKiXlp_1SGlYW2Fpq88pim6AhZnIiWk2cMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgQy7gGVDA&q=alexis+dynasty&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zws6UrHwAYSHswbtkoCABw&ved=0CDsQsw4&biw=1345&bih=909&dpr=1 
<BotaniCar> Uff, pusit i citat, na WC-u. To je to!
<BotaniCar> nego, sshom sam spojen na server , stavim nekaj kaj se vrti u background, ima li nacin da taj proces prezivi ako meni veza pukne ? ( ne,nisam se sjetio prvo otvoriti screen pa poceti raditi :) )
<jelly-home> disown, al nije 100% sigurno
<BotaniCar> jos bolje, imam dva sessiona, mogu kak prebaciti proces s jednog na drugi ? 
<jelly-home> tesko
<BotaniCar> Konkretno, jebem po ovom strganom hostu s DSLa, a imam se gdje "sjest" i na stalni link pa na taj strganac od tamo. Imam nekaj kaj mi se tu vec vrti pa ne bi da staje. ž
<BotaniCar> Nije neki jeb, ono mi se rdda pa moze nastavit iz loga, al ..
<jelly-home> drugi put screen dizat...
<jelly-home> ima neki reptyr, nemam pojma kako radi
<BotaniCar> ma znas da sam vec pricao s tobom da mi automaCki dize screen kod svakog spajanja , cak sam to poceo na neka racunala koja koristim stavljati, ali doma .. 
<jelly-home> prethodnik mu "retty" je bio bagavo, x86-only cudo
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, naporno je ovo :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: znam, al nebu dugo
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, s druge strane nisam se nikad u zivotu bolje osjecao :)
<BotaniCar> kaj, za koju godinu ne bu htel z tobom ni v bertiju 
<BotaniCar> uzivaj dok je maza :) 
<MmikeDOMA> tih 30ak minuta dnevno kad je miran i kad tihana kao spava, ma milina :)
<MmikeDOMA> dadad
<MmikeDOMA> to mi sestricna veli
<MmikeDOMA> uzivaj sad u njima
<MmikeDOMA> cim dodju u 6ti/7mi osnovne - roditelj postane smetnja :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582111_4176453019297_1325826449_n.jpg
<jelly-home> o, nice CyanogenMod founder Steve Kondik has disclosed that he and sixteen others are now doing their CyanogenMod work as part of a company founded for that purpose — and that they have been doing so since April. 
<jelly-home> https://lwn.net/Articles/567295/
<BotaniCar> *now NSA funded. 
<jelly-home> Ciganovih 13 http://cyngn.com/
<jelly-home> (i pas)
<BotaniCar> .. ni jedan crnj.. 
<MmikeDOMA> jos kad bi napravili ciganmod za s3 mini...
<BotaniCar> Ovi gore desno moraju samo jos malo na kvarcanje i slika je korektna !
<jelly-home> ona HR-ovka iza je tamnjikava
<BotaniCar> Nda, djeca mjesanih brakova ! To je jos najkorektnije. I
<jelly-home> imamo nijemca u ofisu, vrlo ruzno gleda ak se neko sprda sa zidovima ili nacijima
<BotaniCar> Mene je jedan znanac mjesanac iz 'murike napao kad sam upotrijebio nigger. Rekao sam mu da odjebe, da se na balkanu nenamo vremena baviti mrznjom crnaca,previse susjeda koje moras ne voljeti :) Tip 'mro od smijeha 
<jelly-home> mda, ali da to velis na krivom mjestu u krivo vrijeme
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/imamo-novog-rekordera-quotgta-vquot-u-samo-24-sata-zaradio-800-milijuna-dolara/701299.aspx
<BotaniCar> Slazem se. Ljudi su grozni, dok svi to ne prestanemo shvacati ozbiljno, ostati ce ozbiljno .. 
<jelly-home> nesto sam cituckao o industriji video igara, ne bi volio tamo radit
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi si i ja kupio volan za PC .. budem, cim cu moci reci "za sina je" :) jelly: brijes developat' ne bi htio ili ni nikaj vezano uz industriju ? Ja brijem da je sistemasenje za Blizzard opasna spica :) 
<jelly-home> nista
<jelly-home> ajd, odrzavat linuxe bi :-)
<BotaniCar> e'o vish ! Da im drzis samo mailing koji drzi ticketing i pizdarije :) 
<BotaniCar> trebalo bi nam /r/jelly_leaks ! 
<jelly-home> jelly_leaks je skatologija :o
<jelly-home> propuhalo me u serverskoj
<jelly-home> da vidis leaks
<BotaniCar> Gle, nisam ti ja nick birao :) !
<BotaniCar> iako, ni BotaniCar_leaks ne zvuci pre higijenski
<BotaniCar> al .. nisam to misl.. nije vazno
<BotaniCar> dobro da ovakve chatove ne vodim(o) preko mobitela, zamisli uzasnih nezgoda s autocorrectom .. 
<MmikeDOMA> pobljuvalo me dete :)
<MmikeDOMA> malo, doduse :)
<BotaniCar> Mmm, miris poluprobavljenog mlijeka :) 
<jelly-home> pix or it
<jelly-home> ne, bolje ne
<BotaniCar> Znas, pusaci imaju slabiji osjet nuha, good time to reevaluate cancer
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1157442_10201444764255051_1399146983_n.jpg
<jelly-home> bljuv!
<BotaniCar> Da, vidi se da je jos mali. Javi kad prvi put kenj-zasprica namjestaj jer nisi imao podlogu za presvlacenje pri ruci (ako to napravi u gostima dobijas bonus bodove) !
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-19
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<ivoks> Poslužiteljski certifikat nema odsječak koji govori Windows 8 operacijskim sustavima da se radi upravo o certifikatu namijenjenom za EAP-TLS te spajanje korisnika
<ivoks> dear AAIEDU and dear Microsoft, screw you.
<jelly-home> odsječak...?  Atribut?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ah ta bill gates
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> rba ne moze omoguciti elektronski uvid u izvode za mastercard
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjFWFE-8dfA
<datase> dodobas: Title: YU grupa - cudna suma, Views: 632572, Rating: 99.042254%
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tomasovic-ostojic-laze-pogledajte-moju-platnu-listu/701344.aspx
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> sto je ovaj doktor htio dokazati
<ivoks> pa platna lista pokazuje kako ima ~18.000kn placu :)
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, nisam bas upucen u SGS3, a i ovisi kakav ti bolje pase
<ravilov> uglavnom to budu customized stock ili full custom tipa CM
<vileni> mislim da MmikeDOMA ima s3mini :)
<vileni> i nema bas previse romova za to
<ravilov> vileni, ma znam da je mini, nisam napomenuo
<ravilov> a kakvo je stanje s romovima ne znam, nisam upucen u taj uredjaj
<vileni> stanje je lose :)
<ravilov> ivoks, 18k? ja vidim 12k
<ravilov> valjda krivo gledam
<ravilov> vileni, a jbg onda
<CTCP3> lol : http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/96594-u-istrazni-zatvor-zbog-zanemarivanja-djetetovog-prava-o-pravilnom-odgoju.html
<ivoks> ravilov: pa mirovina je njegova
<jelly> CTCP3: to bi se sve sredilo da ucitelji jos uvijek smiju sibu koristit
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko 30 sec da mi kaze da li mu se prikazuju dva weba ?
<BotaniCar|2> *dobro jutro
<CTCP3> jelly : tocno tak
<CTCP3> dobro je kaj su nes napokon poduzeli, samo je debilizam kaj su oca stprali u zatvor bez razloga
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP3: imas browser pri ruci ? :) 
<CTCP3> sta browser, imam ih 5
<BotaniCar|2> aj, msgnem :)
<BotaniCar|2> OVO !! https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1369086_10201193978024447_1694826809_n.jpg?oh=b8ccc179e2dd93ebbbf371337723df9a&oe=523C43FB&__gda__=1379773449_81e9e18534f8d36e969655fdfc79c4d3
<ntcbow> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/09/19/0227238/linus-torvalds-admits-hes-been-asked-to-insert-backdoor-into-linux?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe, da mi je znati cime su ga pritisli da je ipak rekao "ne", klimao glavom ili ne :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, junacina bi rekla "jesu, pederi"
<ntcbow> heh, sigurno je, da sam ja siguran, da sigurno siguran os, ne postoji
<BotaniCar|2> svaki je siguran dok nema mreznu karticu ni periferije :) Donekle..
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: s'tu ? 
<vileni> recimo
<BotaniCar|2> apropo onog temeljnog dohotka, imas sekundu ?
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: kakav temeljni dohodak?
<vileni> :D
<vileni> mislim da imas krivi broj
<BotaniCar|2> Hurr , tko me onda invajtao na FB grupu ? 
<vileni> pa kako se zove?
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam vise :) 
<vileni> ja nisam siguran da bih uopce podrzao temeljni dohodak
<BotaniCar|2> Uglavnom, onda ne trebam tebe
<BotaniCar|2> Da, nisam ni ja siguran, ako sam dobro shvatio, cilj je da svaki gradjanin, zaposlen ili ne, ima pravo na primanja od kojih moze zivjeti.Zvuci ok. Sto prijeci prljavog janjevca(oprostite na stereotipu) da ubire to bez ikakve zelje da se ikad zaposli i doprinese drustvu ?
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da nas vec dovoljno opterecuju penzici i slicni :) 
<vileni> ma ima tu puno toga, ne samo to da nece raditi
<BotaniCar|2> Reci, zanima me
<vileni> vise bi dobili da smanje poreze
<vileni> tj, osnovni trosak zivota
<jelly> kak nas penzici opterecuju, to sto su radili 30-35 godina se ne racuna?
<vileni> jelly: nisu svi radili toliko :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas pravo, mislio sam na isfurane lazne penzionere razlicitih kategorija. Nemam fakat niakj protiv da moja mama nakon 30 godina robije dobija 1800kn
<jelly> vec sam mislio da se zalazes za Logan's Run
<BotaniCar|2> Smetaju mi oni iz Munich bojne i njihovi kompici s kupljenim invalidninama
<vileni> moj stari je 40 godina u sumi radio, sad ima penziju koja mu je taman rata kredita za kucu
<vileni> i dalje radi
<BotaniCar|2> ma ne, nisam si spreman pucati u nogu, mozda i ja dozivim penziju
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: i ti racunas da neces dozivjeti to? :D
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: sve radi protiv mene 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: onaj ddrescue zapocet sinoc se jos vrti :) (patricija od 1Tb) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> na pol posla ja ! 
<vileni> ja si racunam, do 40 me briga, poslije toga svaki dan je plus :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: neka ga
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: dosta si skroman :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bashtak :) Podigao sam privremene servise, nek se recovera na smrt ako hoce :) 
<jelly> ručak
<BotaniCar|2> dobar tekec ! 
<jelly> hvalatakođer
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, weshmashian : kak je vama klinac spavao? na ledjima, na trbuhu, na bokovima?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: k'o tornado. Zaspao je kak mu se kad htjelo, ljutio se sam na sebe nakon kaj se okrenuo , pa se poslije nije ljutio sam na sebe i vrtio se na sve strane
<BotaniCar|2> Najradije je spavao tak da se popeo zeni ili meni na glavu, ako smo skupa spavali 
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> bush videl :) 
<MmikeDOMA> ak ovaj ne pocne skoro spavat ja cu pocet zbuku jests :/
<MmikeDOMA> jest
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: kaj je vec poceo sa ne-spavanjem :)
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, pa ono
<MmikeDOMA> sise cca sat vremena, onda 15 minuta spava, onda se 10 minuta dere, onda opet sise 40ak minuta, onda sve iznova
<MmikeDOMA> jutros sam ja zaspao oko pol 5 i probudio se oko 9
<MmikeDOMA> zena veli da je isto 2-3 sata negdje uhvatila
<MmikeDOMA> a sad bila patronazna, ostavila vagu da ga vagamo, osla, zena ga prikopcala, sisao jedno 45 minuta, i sad vec cuku i 15 spava u kinderbetu
<MmikeDOMA> na ledjima
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> neznam kaj da mislim
<MmikeDOMA> nema reference manual nikakav, nema munin da vidim trendse :)
<civija> MmikeDOMA: mozda ne posise dovoljno pa se zato budi
<drj_cro> bas htio rec da ga proba na bocicu hranit
<MmikeDOMA> civija, da, valjda, nznam. zato nam ova ostavila vagu.
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, mislis da izdoji pa da mu to onda da?
<civija> izdajalicu pa u bocicu
<drj_cro> moji su objca na bocici bili i spavali cjelu noc
<drj_cro> prvo vrijeme na izdajalicu poslje na kemiji
<civija> kad se posteno 'nabumbi' ima da spava ko smuk :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ae ae :) Meni je moj najsmjesniji bio kad se cijelu noc ljutio na cijeli svijet jer je prdio :) 
<MmikeDOMA> a u picku ovaj KDE, pa 1001 update svakih 2-3 tjedna
<MmikeDOMA> libqtovoono i sve sto je vezano na to
<BotaniCar|2> A i kelner developeri bi se mogli smiriti, u zadnje vrijeme cesce rebootam ljunix nego doze :)
<MmikeDOMA> 66 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<MmikeDOMA> Need to get 112 MB of archives.
<MmikeDOMA> vi, mladi date
<MmikeDOMA> mladi tate
<MmikeDOMA> kaj brijete koliko treba vremena da ono sto zena pojede 'dodje' do njenog mlijeka?
<drj_cro> zavisi sto pojede
<drj_cro> od par sati do par dana
<drj_cro> (koliko se sjecam sa tecaja :) )
<civija> MmikeDOMA: probaj sam pa vidi :)
<MmikeDOMA> civija, kol'ko je tvoj mladac star?
<civija> mladica, 11 mjeseci
<civija> ali moja je od mene nasljedila feature zvan spavanje
<BotaniCar|2> Meni su tete u vrticu juce rekle "Filip opet ima novu curu" :) Pre mlad je da mu pocnem objasnjavati da je sex bolji ako si duze s partnerom .. 
<civija> tako da nismo imali veliki problema oko toga :)
<Mmike> matereti, opalo mi je SVE sad u sobi
<Mmike> ovaj se nije pomaknuo
<BotaniCar|2> To! A kad po noci muha prdne, uzbuna :) Nego, kak dugo ti je malac doma da vec kukas tako jako ? 
<Mmike> 2 dana :D
<Mmike> idem u poreznu 
<Mmike> bbiab
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel bi po toj logici seks sa Desankom Sakic trebao biti apsolutno fantastican
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ovisi koji model VCR-a imas u glavi i da li si gurnuo kazetu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Steta kaj wildchild ne irca nakon raspada hr irca .. taj bi sad opisao svoje onan-sesije u previse detalja :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kaj si gablal ? :)
<jelly> juhu od gljiva i strukle
<ravilov> ivoks, a to... ajde dobro
<ravilov> nisam vidio da itko to uzima u obzir kad govori o visini place
<BotaniCar|2> Darn, pokusavam na ovaj nacin ukrasti pokoju ideju kaj da doma kuham .. nisu nimalo inovativni gabladzije :) 
<hbogner> http://qz.com/125642/new-browser-extensions-let-you-hit-the-nsa-where-it-hurts-in-the-data/
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: kuhaj ono sto zahtijeva sto manje pranja sudja :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: to je ionako perilichina briga, zakaj :) Pravi limit mi je velicina povrsina na koje mogu staviti potrebno sudje i kajvecne dok kuham, nema se kvadrata :)
<vileni> ma sve u jedan lonac
<vileni> i onda to jedes tjedan dana
<BotaniCar|2> Velis, ionako u istom zelucu sve zavrsi :)
<vileni> da
<vileni> sva sreca pa ne pratim tu filozofiju bas :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> \o/ MIRO MAJSTORE ! Si prizdravil kaj ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jesam bar me vise grlo ne hebe 
<SilverSpace> jos malo posljedice lijecim
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: o0o0o
<BotaniCar|2> response time na #linux-raid - 17h , brijem da sam prosao daleko bolje nego da sam isao preko mailing liste :)
<jelly> vjerojatno bi bilo isto
<BotaniCar|2> Moram uracunati i real-time odgovore na potonja podpitanja koja sam imao.
<BotaniCar|2> Da, shame on me sto ne pitam u jednoj rundi sve kaj me zanima.
<jelly> grml
<jelly> What does Grml mean?
<jelly> Grml comes close to 'argl' or 'grrr' in English. People use this when they want to express their dissatisfaction with software (amongst other things).
<BotaniCar|2> "Najveća prevara svih vremena? Amateur kategorija na pornhubu."
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> gledam tako neke slike amaterske, a ono teta na web stranici veli da a) ima 30+ godina b) ima cetvero djece
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, mashina za radjanje ! Sad mi jos reci da super izgleda i zabrinut cu se 
<jelly> pa super izgleda dakako, zato se i cudim
<weshmashian> zato i gleda :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: re kuhanje - moje zemsko uvijek uspije iskoristit posudja ko da hrani vojsku a ne klinca i mene
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: as long as you aint washin' ..
<weshmashian> kako kad
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Plasim se zena koje nakon 10 djece imaju ravan trbuh i takto, te su ziher nakon poroda isle drugi dan na dijetu,makar dete ne imalo 3 kalorije u mlijeku 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ne trosis sudjericu ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pa trosim, imam klinca s njom :)
<weshmashian> bad pun day
<BotaniCar|2> Opet mi kava na nos poteche .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: trosim, al' nekad mi lakse/brze na ruke oprat nego trpat u sudjericu
<weshmashian> i'm weird like that
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam se obavezao ( i silujem zenu i mater kad dodje cuvat malog) da samo sudjericu koristim. Brijem da sam vec na tome koliko deterdzenta za sudje u zadnje dvije godine _nisam_ kupio - otplatio vise od pol sudjerice 
<weshmashian> a potrosnja struje/vode? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Al,da dobar je osjecaj kad po zimi dodjes doma i odes u toploj vodi oprat' par shalica ili whatnot
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: plin/vodu trosim i kad otvorim pipu, ovo je samo substituiralo plin za struju 
<BotaniCar|2> kak ju trosim nakon 22h od prvog dana i tu je impact minimalan
<jelly> a cijena tableta za sudjericu?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: paket tog dreka mi traje da-ne-pamtim-kad-sam-kupio, a kostaju nek've bezvezne nofce
<jelly> e da, zasto ves masine nemaju input za toplu vodu nego je griju na struju?
<BotaniCar|2> Da, to s predgrijanom vodom za vesmasinu je i meni misterija
<weshmashian> why is everyone looking at me all of a sudden?
<jelly> -_-
<drj_cro> pa spoji je na toplu vodu :)
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: :)))))))))))))))))
<jelly> drj_cro: al moram je prespajat kad perem sareno
<BotaniCar|2> mutavi mutt vec 3h indeksira Maildir .. imam jedva 100k mailova nutra 
<drj_cro> pa stavi mixetu prije ulaza u masinu
<jelly> plus, za ispiranje ne ide topla
<weshmashian> i eto, odgovor se pojavio sam od sebe :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pa i nije odgovor, bilo bi sasvim prihvatljivo da ima H_intake i C_intake
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pristupi mu preko imapa, onda ce keshirati indekse; ovako kad je foler lokalni misli da ne treba
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: dobar savjet zlata vrijedi :) Sad je na 44% ne znam bi li prekidao 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: also, set sort=mailbox-order (=unsorted)
<BotaniCar|2> Niej da mislim chekirati vise mail danas, a do sutra bu gotovo :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: treba mi da ga samo jednom upalim i kazem mu da pobrishe duplikate, inace se grozim commandline klijenata (el mi svijetli "MS spija" na chelu?) 
<jelly> ako u jedan dan nakupi 100k mailova, nesto je loe podeseno
<jelly> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<BotaniCar|2> nene, nije jedan dan nego moj zatipak u getmailu pa je povukao kaj nije trebao. 
<jelly> ako tražiš duplikate onda ionako mora otvoriti svaki mejl (al opet bi imap koristio)
<BotaniCar|2> Da, brijem da sam se trebao i sam tog sjetiti prvo, kaj je tuj je 
<ivoks> jel maslina voce ili povrce? :)
<BotaniCar|2> IMO povrce (bez dokaza, samo misljenje) 
<drj_cro> ivoks: voce raste na drvetu 
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa sad...
<ivoks> drj_cro: lubenica i rajcica pobijaju tu definiciju
<drj_cro> tako je i lubenica povrce
<drj_cro> i rajcica je voce
<drj_cro> po definiciji 
<ivoks> a rajcica ne raste na drvetu
<jelly> ivoks: rajcica je voce, samo je drvo tanko!
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> i lubenica je isto voce, samo je drvo spljosteno 
<ivoks> ima puno voca koje ne raste na drvecu
<ivoks> svakakve bobice padaju na pamet
<BotaniCar|2> I pojeo bi svo, da mi netko donese sad 
<BotaniCar|2> ./hungry=1
<ivoks> U pravilu, voće potječe od višegodišnjih a povrće od jednogodišnjih biljki a sadržaj šećera je kod voća uglavnom veći.
<ivoks> dakle, voce
<BotaniCar|2> "u pravilu" .. 
<jelly> ali jagode su kakti jednogodišnje
<ivoks> zato su povrce
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jer se imaju po vrtu :)
<jelly> i niže su od paradajza!
<jelly> *zbunj*
<ivoks> al mislim da jagoda uvijek izraste iz iste stabiljke
<ivoks> odnosno, jedna stabiljka moze roditi vise puta
 * BotaniCar|2 se nemre prestati smijati na i nize su od paradajza.Flawless logic ! :)
<Mmike> a jel' orah vocka? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Bri'em da je ! 
<Mmike> nije, to je orah :)
<BotaniCar|2> I tvrd je :) 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: imam jedan protip za tebe, kad vec delas od doma :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Spavaj kad i klinac :) 
<ntcbow> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Sx0E13gAo&feature=youtu.be&t=24m15s
<datase> ntcbow: Title: LinuxCon & CloudOpen North America 2013 - Linux Kernel Panel, Views: 3465, Rating: 98.26087%
<BotaniCar|2> 42 minute, ain't nobody got time for that ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, sam da pocne spavat 
<ntcbow> it should start with the backdoor question.. nemoras gledat citavo. nije svako neki veliki radnik, zaposljen.. :( .. so yes there definitly are people with lots of time, not only for that
<BotaniCar|2> ntcbow: naj zameriti, referencirao sam se na onu popularnu crMkinju 
<ntcbow> na koju crnkinju?!
<BotaniCar|2> Cini se da 1TB na disku koji rekavram ima vise MB nego bi smio :) 
<jelly> neku s jubita
<BotaniCar|2> ntcbow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cT_Ulmcrys
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Ain't Nobody Got Time For That, Views: 4040915, Rating: 97.693328%
<ntcbow> wow :D
<ntcbow> za to imam vrime.. :(
<ntcbow> imali li neko neki dobar zadatak za me?
<ntcbow> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/
<ntcbow> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mozes mi naci kupca za 22" monitor za neumjerenu cijenu, ako si vec trazis posla :) Mozda izgubis i kojeg prijatelja u procesu :9
<ntcbow> aj, kad savrsim ovu typewriter igru ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: koja matrica?
<jelly> zapravo reci model
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: necem ti sad lagati nish, 2 godine i sitno je star ; shibnem ti model na /msg
<ntcbow> >=1920x1200px?
<BotaniCar|2> 1920x1080
<ntcbow> :(
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, stoji doma i skuplja prasinu, pred istek garancije mu je napajanje vrisnulo, a meni je trebao ekran pa sam kupil drugi, sad se valja ovog rijesiti 
<jelly> shibni na kanal, ne budi samozatajan (iako cim je 16:9 vec vidim da ga necu uzet)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: u stvari ga najradije ne bi ni prodal nikom ovdje, nofci kvare odnose :) 
<ntcbow> good point
<jelly> point je ako neko nije nacistu sam sa sobom pa misli da ga je neko prevario
<ntcbow> a je ito
<BotaniCar|2> razmisljam, nitko me nije nazvao samozatajnim od .. 16te godine , gospodicna koja me onda tak nazvala se poslije smijala mom malom pimpachu .. 
<ntcbow> oO j.. to :D
<ntcbow> i briga te
<jelly> mh, nisi moj tip
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> i,too, like my frends hanged ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "In March, a Pirate Bay collaborator, who goes by the online name Mr. Spock, announced in a blog post that the team hoped to build drones that would float in the air and allow people to download movies and music through wireless radio transmitters."
<ntcbow> crapuntu bot nas prati?!
<BotaniCar|2> Se sjecate one emisije na radiu u kojoj su pustali snimke igrica za komodorca/spektrum :) Wireless prije wirelessa :)
<BotaniCar|2> ntcbow: crapuntu radi za NSA, a ja sam protumjera. Generiram shum
<ntcbow> :/
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li 3D printera koji rade s materijalom koji nije plastika ( metal, keramika) ? 
<ntcbow> ima
<BotaniCar|2> Pre*ebeno!
<ntcbow> http://www.golem.de/news/3d-druck-us-forscher-bauen-objekte-aus-fluessigem-metall-1307-100303.html
<ntcbow> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201301400/abstract
<BotaniCar|2> Steta sto je tekuce na sobnoj temperaturi, no, baby steps 
<ntcbow> ili neki stroj odavde http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw=CNC+machine&_sacat=&_ex_kw=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_sop=12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=
<ntcbow> prvo bilo bottom/up drugo top/down metoda
<BotaniCar|2> Sve 5, za 3D C&C imamo i tu u Zg firmu, isao sam im nekaj delat' pa su me profurali kroz pogon, imaju neku mrcinu u koju mogu gurnuti blok metala velicine 4 Mmike-a i obraditi ga u kaj god 
<BotaniCar|2> JOJ, bus, doma, ja ! iBok
<ntcbow> :D sritan put
<ntcbow> i mirno more
<CTCP3> kako je ovaj Gmail debilan.. jel ima kakva opcija da lijevi folderi (tree) budu stalno expandani, a ne da sto x moram klikat svako malo?
<ntcbow> ako nema greasemonkey script, mos svoga napisat (nabrzinu)
<ntcbow> ili scritptish
<ntcbow> https://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=gmail&submit=Search
<jelly> CTCP3: mozes odvuci crtu di im je donji kraj prema dole
<weshmashian> jebo, ludi dan
<CTCP3> http://www.newegg.com/Laptops-Notebooks/SubCategory/ID-32?Pagesize=100&Order=PRICED
<CTCP3> e da mi je znat kaj ovdje vrijedi 7000 dolara
<jelly> trackpoint, naravno
<CTCP3> aha, cpu je "Processor Extreme Edition" za ovaj najskuplji
<CTCP3> al ni ostali po 4-5k mi nisu jasni
<CTCP3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G0U27295
<CTCP3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834256817
<CTCP3> po cem opravdavaju razliku u 3k dolara, da mi je znat
<CTCP3> proc je bolji 5-10%
<jelly> vlasnik dnevno.hr je konzervativac?  Gledam ostale clanke, nije mi bas jasno po cemu su ovo "vijesti" http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/96841-evo-uputa-kako-postupati-sada-kada-pocinju-predavanja-iz-zdravstvenog-odgoja.html
<CTCP3> pa da
<CTCP3> dnevno.hr su zadrti desnicari
<CTCP3> zesci
<CTCP3> kako mrzim ovaj newegg
<CTCP3> sto tamo nadjem za XX dolara
<CTCP3> to na amazon uk nadjem za XX * 1,2
<CTCP3> ali funta
<CTCP3> hebote, pazi sta drugi daju za 1900 dolara :  Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 32 GB Memory 1TB HDD 120GB SSD 17.3" Notebook Windows 8 64-Bit i takodjer 17" LED-om iste reze ko HP
<CTCP3> na cemu HP nabije cijenu od 4-5-7 k dolara a s losijim komponentama
<hbogner> CTCP3, sjecas se one asus p5b?
<hbogner> ipak radi, otislo zalman napajanje
<jelly-home> CTCP3: taj sigurno nema trackpoint
<ItIzAj> jelly: re:supercapacitor - RAID porn
<jelly-home> ma, nije porn vec nuznost
<jelly-home> jebate, koliko treba da se server od 300GB bekapira prek DSL-a :-)
<jelly-home> vuce 20Mbps + gzip od jucer... ujutro
<ItIzAj> Do juce nije bilo nuzno :D Meni je to jos uvijek pornografija 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-20
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/107994348420168435683/posts/54Q8NwbRwng
<ivoks> go go go
<drj_cro> je qml je olcna stvar :)
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: s'tu mozda ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: pusti covjeka da spava :)
<BotaniCar|2> ne mogu, treba mi postgres iskusnjara ! :) 
<drj_cro> pa ima jos ljudi na kanalu. cisto sumnjam da ti bas nece niko moc pomoc :)
<BotaniCar|2> A MmikeDOMA ima jednu nevjerojatnu prednost nad #postgres deckima, kaj opce ne slusa kaj pitas nakon prvog dijela pitanja, vec nudi rjesenje :) Malo se iz*ebes da ga natjeras da te saslusa, ali naucis i 5 sporednih stvari :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, necu biti samozatajan uprkos malom pishi :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Elem, rikavrao sam jedan disk, koji na sebi ima i postgres bajnarije. Dio njih /data/nekibroj/nekibroj/nesto je corruptano. Postoji li nacin da uredno pokrenem postgres i da se on selfchecka i spasi bazu ? 
<jelly-home> ... vrati s bekapa?
<BotaniCar|2> Pitam jer , ako ne, moram raditi povrat iz backupa koji je vjerojatno isto djelom corruptan, pa cu se mozda morati vratiti unazad i mjesec dana s restore pointom 
<jelly-home> vracaj odma s bekapa na drugu instancu paralelno s cekanjem mmiketa
<BotaniCar|2> sveskupa ima ~0.5Mb koraptanih podataka u direktoriju od 30Gb, ako ima veze
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam drugu instancu
<jelly-home> kakav je to izgovor
<BotaniCar|2> ./shrug
<jelly-home> ko da je problem provisionati debian vm sa postgresom!
<jelly-home> pet klikova i gotovo <g>
<BotaniCar|2> Nije, ali ce biti offsite, a offsite lokacija nema dovoljno debelu zicu da tijekom danasnjeg dana dovuce backup k sebi
<BotaniCar|2> plus kaj mi onda treba ( u slucaju da nekaj i vratim iz backupa) isto toliko vremena da to vratim onsite
<jelly-home> eh
<BotaniCar|2> Jebga, pokrivam se s onoliko deke koliko imam
 * jelly-home zaboravlja da drugi rade sa smijesno malim bw
<BotaniCar|2> ( i smijesno jeftinim HW) 
<dodobas>  lo
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, a?
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, a? :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: minuta ! 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, i 5, moram obavit cenifu :)
<MmikeDOMA> ovo kasasto voce ne cini dobro
<MmikeDOMA> tj, cini dobro :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: imao sam slom jednog servera , uspio sam napraviti recovery particije koja drzi postgresove fajle. Kod recoverya mi je na X mjesta javio da je datoteka Y koraptana. Stvar se slomila na takav nacin da mi je i nepoznat broj backupa vjerojatno koraptan. Na koji nacin mogu, nakon sto bootam recoveran server, zamoliti postgres da se proba self-repairati, odnosno,mogu li nesto napraviti sam ?
<MmikeDOMA> mosh probat
<MmikeDOMA> pokreni postgres
<MmikeDOMA> ako su transaction logovi ok, vjerojatno ces uspjest
<MmikeDOMA> di da odem kupit neki mini termometar za sobu?
<MmikeDOMA> al' da nije interspar/konzum
<MmikeDOMA> tj, da radi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: kaj je vec pocelo 'prehladno je?'
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> pre toplo je u sobi
<MmikeDOMA> ma drama, ukratko :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' to je valjda normalno, tek je kod nas 3 dana
<weshmashian> to barem neb' trebo bit problem - samo ne stavis 100 slojeva odjece na malog :)
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: je, nazalost, normalno je :) barem iz mog iskustva
<weshmashian> ja sam pizdio jer je moralo bit barem 26 kod nas, ja sam umiro
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: pre toplo tebi, ali malome je 30°C ok jos... koliko mjeseci?
<weshmashian> 0.25 mjeseca? :)
<jelly> weshmashian: sam tak kratko?
<weshmashian> you lost me
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, vele da mora bit izmedju 20 i 22, kad ga presvlacis max 24
<MmikeDOMA> a nama je 25 stalno u sobi
<jelly> blink
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: wut? no
<weshmashian> 25 je sasma ok
<weshmashian> brb, stavljam moar ram :)
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, not according to our teta-koja-dodje-i-zna-sve-i-smiri-malog-u-sekundi-i-onda-je-mir :)
<civija> MmikeDOMA: patronazna?
<civija> djeca imaju malo poviseniju temperaturu nego odrasli
<civija> tako da je 25 taman za njih
<civija> ne trebas slijepo slusati sve savjete koje ti daju
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: what civija said
<weshmashian> enihau, dodatna plocica od 4GB, pa da vidimo kolko ce kayaku trebat da mi oomne stroj
<hrvojem> meni je stari i sa 1GB radio :)
<weshmashian> hrvojem: ih, to mi nije dovoljno ni za kayako u jednom tabu i nesto drugo po ostalima :)
<hrvojem> da, ali to je bila starija verzija (a u to vrijeme je bilo i manje ticketa)
<weshmashian> eto, u zadnjih sat vremena sa 90M rama popelo se na 200M
<weshmashian> 40 ticketa prikazuje
<weshmashian> lazem, u zadnjih pol sata :)
<hrvojem> uf
<hrvojem> iako ja sam dobio novi laptop kad smo presli na novi kayako, jel u moj nije stalo vise RAMa :)
<weshmashian> a lol, chrome u svom task manageru prikazuje i stupac 'Goats teleported' :D
<weshmashian> nda, javaskriptuljine trose najvise... damnit
<jelly> weshmashian: koliko?
<jelly> 3.6Gcks/s
<weshmashian> jelly: u prosjeku 50% potrosnje ode na .js
<weshmashian> i to odma, od otvaranja taba
<jelly> weshmashian: ma mislim, koliko koza je teleportirano
<weshmashian> a, to
<weshmashian> 200-njak Gps
<jelly> !
<weshmashian> goats per second, ne giga-goats per second
<jelly> ah
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: zakaj me ne volis vise od vlastitog djeteta ? :) 
<obruT> valjda jos uvijek normalno spava... al nece jos dugo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da je frajer dobio dopustenje od gospodje da je sad njegov red da spava, ako je suditi po njegovim sitnosatnim pojavljivanjima na ircu :) Ili su usvojili doktrinu spavaj-kad-i-neprijatelj
<BotaniCar|2> nego, ima netko provjeren guide za restore postgresa ako su raspolozive samo datoteke ? Stackoverflow mi kaze da samo ugasim novi postgres iste verzije i pregazim /data .. to mi zvuci pre jednostavno :)
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: mislim da si ti osoba za pitati isto pitanje za mysql :) stack takodjer kaze da samo bubnem datadir preko nekog drugog iste verzije, 'el to pije vodu ?
 * obruT bi sad nesto mogao reci i kucnuti u drvo, ali ga je strah :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zvekni mi kox i reci ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> (drvena_glava)
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: nisam pratio otpocetka, pa mi nije jasno sto pokusavas napravit
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: pokusavam bez dumpa baze napraviti restore, imam samo binarie
<hrvojem> ako pokusavas neki recovery data dira, MyISAM bi trebao raditi, ali ces imat nekakav data corrption (mozes popravit sa myisamchk) za InnoDB to bas i nece radit
<obruT> nisam jos imao potrebe za restoreom postgresa :)
<obruT> jednom mi palo na pamet da importam nesto iz starije verzije u novu, ali sam odustao jer nije bilo nesto previse vazno
<obruT> mislim da sam tad cak tu pitao jel netko ima iskustva s tim... na kraju nit sto napravio, nit mi je falilo
<hrvojem> ali imas besplatan alat http://www.percona.com/software/mysql-innodb-data-recovery-tools
<hrvojem> sa postgresom nemam bas toliko iskustva, ovo sto sam do sad koristio nije nikad krepalo :)
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: izdao me hardver, izdao me brat :) posljedicno imam corruptan FS i backup corruptan taman toliko da mi db_dump nije citljiv, no sami bajnariji se cine ok. Nadao sam se na drugom serveru dici novi mysql, ugasiti ga, pregaziti bajnarije onima iz bekupa i upaliti stvar. Da li ti se to cini suvislo ?
<jelly> kad kazes bajnarije mislis podatke, jelda?
<jelly> odn. /var/lib/mysql
<BotaniCar|2> mislim na cijeli /lib/mysql 
<BotaniCar|2> Nije neka megainstanca, sveskup ima 580Mb
<jelly> pa da, to tak radi
<jelly> onda si mogao vec sam probat :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nemam potrebe rekreirati usere/baze na friskom SQLu prije nego ga ugasim i pregazim direktorij ?
<hrvojem> MyISAM ce ti radit, mozes myisamchk potjerat da vidis
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja uvijek prvo pitam, makar mi uprava skakala po glavi :) Tko zna kaj ce mi netko iskusniji reci :)
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem, jelly: hvala! 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: useri su ti u mysql bazi koja je vecinom MyISAM to bi ti trebalo radit
<jelly> debilan ce ionako sam potjerat check po potrebi
<hrvojem> da :/
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj me prcas, a znas da nemrem debilanceke cherat, samo centose :( 
<jelly> .pal BotaniCar|2 
 * datase points at BotaniCar|2 and laughs uproariously.
<BotaniCar|2> .flash jelly
 * datase flashes her (+)(+) for jelly
<BotaniCar|2> datase: ti si laka zena ! 
<jelly> takitak ih u zadnje vrijeme sam na monitoru vidim
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj si se i ti ozenil ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Odnosni, sigurno nisi. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam ozenjen i ne smijem ih stavljati ni na monitor 
<jelly> da jesam valjda bi povremeno dobio i uzivo
<jelly> sad se bojim pitat
<MmikeDOMA> tits are overrated
<obruT> never!
<BotaniCar|2> Ak se ja s svojim mikronskim pimpekom i gargatuanskim nosom nisam nikad bojal pipice traziti, ne znam zakaj bi itko drugi :) 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: ova izjava moze doci samo od nekog cija partnerica luci mlijeko na iste :))
<weshmashian> true that :)
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<weshmashian> what botanicar said, jelte
<weshmashian> mmike opet drvi bezveze, ko i obicno ;)
<BotaniCar|2> I daj obznani neku sliku svoj (jos) zguzvanog deteta,MmikeDOMA ! Sunac mu spalim mjesecevom strijelom ! 
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Basshunter – Dota, Basshunter – Dota, Basshunter – Boten Anna, The Andrew Oldham Orchestra – The Last Time, Pink Floyd – High Hopes
<ntcbow> someone said tits!
<BotaniCar|2> Aye, tits_needed
<BotaniCar|2> .rt
<weshmashian> unrelated: boten anna imam kao ringtone kad me zena zove
<BotaniCar|2> i haz no recent tracks, vuuu
<jelly> weshmashian: zove se ana?
<weshmashian> jelly: kak si pogodio?
<jelly> sesto culo
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne kuzim zakaj vi vidovnjaci ne rasturite kladionice :) Dobro, ne kuzim ni same kladionice .. 
<weshmashian> jer vide kak bi to zavrsilo? :)
<jelly> ko ce se s tim zajebavat
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: da osvojis neke velike pare na kladionici, mislis da bi ih zbilja vidio ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: da
<obruT> doso bi ti neki siroki stricek i objasnio da ti u biti ne zelis te pare :)
<BotaniCar|2> Stari moj, da ne vidim te pare za 7 dana, dosao bi ja tom striceku :) Ne sam, i ne nenaoruzan :) 
<BotaniCar|2> pricamo o velkoj pari, ne 
<weshmashian> pa nisam tak velik..
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ali kad ugrizes umiru od tetanusa ! :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nemas dokaza! nitko jos nije prezi..oh, wait
<BotaniCar|2> el ddrescue komprimira kad sprema u image ?
<BotaniCar|2> recite mi da ne, ako mu nisam rekao :) 
<jelly> pa valjda ne
<MmikeDOMA> A
<MmikeDOMA> PA U NEDJELJU JE UTRKA!!!
<BotaniCar|2> brijem da ubuduce zakupljujem servere s manjim diskovima , manje posla kad se slome :) 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: prva utrka s klincem, do jaja
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, jel' to na hecneru?
<BotaniCar|2> jesteda
<BotaniCar|2> s svojim serverima u ALTUSu nemam problema :) Tam bar imam 'ruke na' 
<BotaniCar|2> Pita me shef da kaj da im napise na ih naspota :) Rekao sam mu da naslovi mail na sebe jer tjera sistemca da svastari pa ne obavlja primarni posao kak treba. Najednom je imao drugu liniju :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Idem od doma delat, iBok svima :)
<jelly> jest hladno pecenje i iVar
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24166482
<ivoks> u njemackoj ima vise useljenika iz SAD-a nego li iz turske
<obruT> turskih amera :)
<jelly> ivoks: er, to je samo derive za tu godinu, a ne gauge
<MmikeDOMA> derive, gauge
<MmikeDOMA> geek :)
<jelly> dobro jutro, Mmike
<jelly> kakav vam je rezim spavanja
<jelly> izgleda, zaspe kad sjedne za komp
<weshmashian> zapravo irca u snu, nije ni svjestan da je online
<weshmashian> jedini nedostatak ovog ureda je kaj mi sunce pici drito u facu od 17:55 do zalaska
<jelly> bar si budan
<weshmashian> you make it sound like a good thing
<weshmashian> s druge strane, sad sam totalno solo u uredu, svi pobjegose
 * weshmashian goes mooning people from 12th floor
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVm-pTiyC48
<datase> jelly: Title: Hi-STANDARD - California Dreamin', Views: 198532, Rating: 97.24138%
<weshmashian> unrelated, multimedia tipke na laptopu mi ne rade dok ne napravim suspend/awake istog
<jelly> acpi bijos bag
<weshmashian> jupi
<obruT> "Crnogorsko nebo štitit će hrvatski borbeni zrakoplovi"
<obruT> zar ih ima više od jednog ?
<weshmashian> mozda jedan u dva dijela
<jelly-home> oba!
<jelly-home> oba će letit
<vzugcic> ujutro ili popodne? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-21
<jelly-home> svaki put se iznenadim kad neko na ircu zeli platiti savjet
<gheeghee> pa bolje ako zelis, nego ako moras (a pogotovo ako znas kome ide to sto moras)
<jelly-home> dobio 20€ za 15 minuta debugiranja, sad odmah pizzu narucujem
 * ntcbow cestita
<ntcbow> koji chan? ..
<jelly-home> #debian
<jelly-home> https://launchpad.net/ seems to be down
<ntcbow> kewl (#debian)
<ntcbow> please be patient (@launchpad)
<jelly-home> ubuntu.com isto
<ntcbow> ubuntu ima drugi problem (Destination Host Unreachable)
<jelly-home> down ovako ili onako
<ntcbow> jesu :) ili :(
<gheeghee> crko eth1 :D trejsabilno do eth0.lutin.canonical.com
<jelly-home> znaci nemaju web stranicu u CLOUDU
<jelly-home> ^_^
<gheeghee> ili bolje receno, iznad routera im se digao cloud :D
<jelly-home> na https://twitter.com/ubuntu nista
<CrazyLemon> "One of Launchpad's datacentres is having issues. We're working to get services back up." @launchpadstatus :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik Vettel u q3 prvi na staz i napravi najbrzi krug i parkira u garažu i prati kako ce drugi voziti :) 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: di to gledash
<SilverSpace> rtl
<SilverSpace> njemacki
<ntcbow> nje-was?
<ntcbow> rtl
<ntcbow> uää
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-22
<SilverSpace> da
<CTCP3> kad uzimas namjenski kredit za "mini biznis", tj. banka ti ne isplacuje lovu vec direktno prebaci na racun od onog od kojeg nes zelis kupit, jel mozes tak kupit nes i od privatne osobe (koja nema firmu)? jer neke stvari me izadju duplo jeftinije ak kupim polovno il ak zelim samo neke usluge od privatne osobe itd
<CTCP3> ak zna neko
<CTCP3> niko ne zna, svi spavaju?
<SilverSpace> zzZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz
<jelly-home> niko ne zna!
<CTCP3> krhko je ljudsko znanje!
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-15
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> Hoopla Coopla
<MmikeM> hm
<vileni> jutar
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Komunikacija na ovom kanalu je javna i kao takva se zapisuje. Koristenjem ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na stranici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<ivoks> aaaa
<ivoks> kakvo je to ime 'Juraj Tonko'?
<obruT> zasto centos ima ifcfg- i route- fajlove u faking tri razlicita direktorija ?!? :P
<ivoks> konacno, 15.9.
<ivoks> sad opet mogu raditi po kuci
* verne.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> ovaj frajer je ili odlucio namaknut neke pare preko bloga pa pise izmislja gluposti koje neka raja cak i pusi ili je "zdrav" za mentalnu ustanovu: http://igor-kostelac.com/
<ivoks> heineken odbio SABMiller
<ivoks> i dalje ce biti u vlasnistvu heineken obitelji
<SilverSpace> obruT: cim se ti bavis :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: naletio na neki clanak, naso taj link i ne vjerujem
<obruT> fakat ne vjerujem
<jelly> a u time cube vjerujes?
<obruT> nadam se da se frajer samo zajebava ... jer, ako je ozbiljan, onda je fakat strasno da su takvi na slobodi
<obruT> time cube ?
<jelly> www.timecube.com, staro skoro koliko i web
<jelly> obruT: zasto ne bi bio na slobodi ako ne steti drugima?
<obruT> zasad ne steti :)
<jelly> dakle ti bi unaprijed trosio novce poreznih obveznika na trpanje bezopasnih cudaka iza brave?
<jelly> Rusija ti je u smjeru istoka, buraz
<obruT> nisu takvi bezopasni, puknut ce kad tad... znam po sebi, tak cu i ja :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT: kako si uopce uspio ista procitati tamo ? Mene mozak natjera da pritisnem X nakon sto vidim "MOŽDA ĆEVAM OVO OTVORITI UŠI I OČI" i slicno :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar1: procitaj sazetak na http://tinyurl.com/mkbvrpk  :)
<obruT> naletio sinoc na njuzima :)
<obruT> pa sam moro ic vidjet taj blog
<jelly> time cube mi je drazi srcu
<BotaniCar1> Ahh, sazetak sve objasnjava: Zidovi vladaju NASAom ! 
<jelly> da, NASA je unutar 4 zida
<BotaniCar1> *giggle*
<obruT> frajer se definitivno zajebava... sto vise citam, vise sam uvjeren
<obruT> jer, ne mozes biti ovoliko munjen
<obruT> nema sanse
<BotaniCar1> obruT: pa frajer je sam sebe klasificirao : "Što se tiče ljudske psihe ona će ići u dvije krajnosti ili dva smjera, oni koji će totalno poluditi do jako opasnih limita pa i samoubojstava, što se već događa i to bizarnih samoubojstava, pa do onih koji će, ili su doživjeli, neku vrstu prosvijetljenja i koji razumiju ovo što sam rekao, oni koji vide stvari oko sebe kakve zapravo jesu." :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ajd, ima i cak jedan pametan post na blogu :) http://igor-kostelac.com/2014/07/odabrao-igor-kostelac-100-dobrih-guza/
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma munjen je znam jednog takvog 
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10697263_731827123521630_6710935331950210838_o.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemos bit ovako munjen i pisat ovakve stvari... covjek ima sat na navijanje koji se cudno radi i zakljucio da se manipulira vremenom :)
<SilverSpace> od moze moze 
<SilverSpace> o da*
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mozda je zensko 
<darko2> mozd ima man boobs, nije se lijepo smijat tome
<SilverSpace> jucer medvescak super odigrao 
<SilverSpace> samo mi se cini da dosta grijese i da ce ih bolje momcadi kazniti 
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/49591164
<SilverSpace> dvije godine proslo 
<ivoks> u nekim drzavnim institucijama je microsoft fino 'odgojio' ekipu
<ivoks> ne koriste nista za sto microsoft ima barem nekakvo rjesenje
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> ne koriste nista za sto microsoft nema barem nekakvo rjesenje
<ivoks> i koriste i placaju samo microsoft proizvode
<ivoks> i onda se izbezume s dropboxom, googlom, itd
<ivoks> cak i bing koriste
<ivoks> pobogu
<ivoks> prije su svi imali onaj windows mobile, a sad svi imaju nokie
<BotaniCar1> Ako je njima tako dobro, sto tebe ljuti/cudi ? :) Ja sam najmanje operativnog posla imao u firmama koje su imale sve do jednog vendora ( nebitno kojeg) .
<jelly> Bing?  Wow
<jelly> barem ce im sve raditi kad se google pretvori u skynet
<obruT> bez brige, vec sam ja pokrenuo skynet
<BotaniCar1> Kaj to vec nisu napravilI ? MIslio sam da je Skynet vec u funkciji, ali je failao kod koji treba pokrenuti apokalipsu :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: ljuti me kaj ne znaju komunicirati
<ivoks> kaj ne znaju kako skinuti file s httpa; kuze jedino ako se stavi na micorosft file rjesenje
<ivoks> ljudi me kaj ne znaju ni kliknuti link za dropbox
<ivoks> opcenito, nemaju pojma sto rade :)
<ivoks> al ajde...
<BotaniCar1> Ti u stvari uopce nisi ljut !Pih :) 
<BotaniCar1> majku mu staru, kaj je vendor lockin :) Nemosh ti automaCki syncati Office365 ( sharepoint) i svoj disk, ima da pljatis i sinkalicu :) 
<ivoks> brijem da cu napraviti izlaznu strategiju za ovog klijenta
<ivoks> bilo je ok dok su slusali savjete, sada pocinju raditi gluposti
<ivoks> i sto je najgore... ima ih hrpa tamo, svi primaju place, a sve poslove outsourcaju
<ivoks> kak ce mi puknuti film s takvom ekipom...
<Mmike> koja je svrha 'ostanite prijavljeni' u gmailu?
<Mmike> cemu to sluzi?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: popupovi ? 
<Mmike> popupovi?
<ivoks> Mmike: valjda kad resetiras browser, da i dalje radi
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> freenode je hackan
<ivoks> pa... ne bi bilo zgorega promijeniti lozinke :)
<SilverSpace> bar tako kazu 
<Mmike> ivoks: to bih i ja pomislio - al' ne radi
<Mmike> moram se uvijek iznova ulogiravat
<Mmike> i doma i na laptopu
 * Mmike promijenio lozinku
<ivoks> pocinju radovi i lupanje :)
<ivoks> pauza... idem plivat
<SilverSpace> kaj je jos more toplo
<ivoks> naravno
<davor> hm. 23 izgubljena paketa na 5000
<BotaniCar> eto, vise mi password nije babalui123 :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i ja sad promjenio 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> yah
<weshmashian> zaboravit cu novi password za cca 5min :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/android-one-je-googleov-novi-telefon-koji-stoji-samo-620-kn-384325
<obruT> weshmashian: nestalo postita ili  ? :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: stavi ga ovdje mi cemo ga zapamtiti :)
<weshmashian> obruT: ae, jos jedan i necu vidjet ekran od silnih passworda zakeljenih za isti... :)
<BotaniCar1> Spammerima popusta koncentracija :) "Bulg Mail <bulgmail@boomailz.pw> Imate 1 novu poruku! čitanje sada Lijep pozdrav, Post ItUnit doo Zlostavljanje: abusepolish@gmail.com Odjava"
<BotaniCar1>  
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csDzaxsFjVs # zi klesik !
<datase> YouTube: Orange Lemon - Dreams Of Santa Anna (Extended Club Mix) - 0:08:21 - 108,714 views - 447 likes / 6 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar1: koji je envelope from (vidi se u Return-Path headeru)?
<BotaniCar1> sorry jelly, vec obrisah 
<BotaniCar1> Nego, jel uspio tko pogledati Formulu E ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar1: ja sam fulo i prijenos i snimku jer ocito imam problema s konverzijom vremenskih zona :P
<BotaniCar1> Ja nemam ni tako bijedan izgovor :) 
<BotaniCar1> O, majku mu, i tamo kenjaju s ogranicenjima " Propozicije prvenstva ograničavaju potrošnju električne energije na 28 kW, a Abt je u svom Audi Sport ABT bolidu potrošio 28,2"
<jelly> "wireless mi nije dobro radio"
<BotaniCar1> :D
<BotaniCar1> Kaj se radi s "zecjim" nasipima jednom kad prodje opasnost od poplave ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: puste lisice, rekao bih
<BotaniCar1> A ono, jel to koriste kao bazu za pravi nasip ili kaj ? Mislim, tone pijeska su to, nemres decke iz komunalca poslati da maknu to 
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> nije dugo padalo 
<markosejic> oblacno je 
<Mmike> u maksicu, vele, pada
<jelly> ovdje je bas pritislo ali nekako nece da padne
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: netko si otpelja doma 
<jelly> SilverSpace: to izgleda rade i sa pravim nasipima
<SilverSpace> ovdje je malo pocelo pa stalo 
<markosejic> ja sam bio u gradu pocelo je neka kisa i stala
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) pa da 
<ivoks> ovdje je suncano
<ivoks> i vjerojatno 25, ako ne i vise
<ivoks> ha, vele do 28 do kraja tjedna
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: potvrdjujem da pada ovdje. Jelly, tocno se zna sto rade s pravim nasipima, da :) 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/modni-fail-mlade-biciklistice-izgledale-kao-da-ne-nose-gace-384333
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10404101_790909120951954_7767608625130017916_n.jpg?oh=47981c1a10bf4bab496ac67d0b3fe857&oe=54985B49
<jelly> SilverSpace: mislis da je to slucajno
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bxa5NO0CUAIGE4F.jpg:large
<Mmike> tu ne pada
<SilverSpace> jelly: sigurno nije sponzor zna kaj radi 
 * Mmike bi bas neki fini pljusak
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> ABP -> Add filters -> www.24sata.hr##.cookie_overlay
<jelly> jebo ih slazem se sa upotrebom kolacica, svaki put
<SilverSpace> napravio si gljive za salatu uz piletinu 
<SilverSpace> dobio gljivu koja se sirova jede 
<pkiller> jelly: cek ako već stavljaju kolačiće šta ne može stranica zapamtiti da si vec acceptao?
<SilverSpace> bogatstvo okusa
<obruT> trebalo bi od lovaca napravit neki tekst isto
<jelly> pkiller: teoretski da
<jelly> teoretski, web developeri rade stranice bez bugova i developeri browsere bez bugova
<BotaniCar1> obruT: koliko lovaca ti treba da napises "PETA SUCKS" ? :) Mislim da mi ih je dovoljno 9, i pila za kosti 
<SilverSpace> teoretski 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> teoretski, patuljci posjećuju klinca iz Argentine
<BotaniCar1> Silverspace: "napravio" si salatu od gljiva koje ne treba obradjivati ? Reci lijepo "bacio sam gljive u zdjelu, jedem" :) 
<jelly> evo ga, oblak je stigao na tresnjefku
<obruT> SilverSpace: cek cek, jedes piletinu i uz to gljive na salatu ?
<obruT> btw. kako zglobovi ? :P
<jelly> gihtasticno?
<obruT> jos to nek zalije s dvije pive
<BotaniCar1> I onda moze na cevape ! 
<obruT> kao desert
<BotaniCar1> Ahaha, mogu sharepoint library mapirati kao mrezni disk s par "ali" :) Jedan od njih je da autentifikaciju obavlja IE, i to moram napraviti prije mapiranja, drugi je da taj token nekad istekne, pa onda moram raditi re-mapping :) 
<BotaniCar1> Imam, naravno, alternativu: OneDrive for bizniz :)
<BotaniCar1> Ili 3rd party softver :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebga ne sme nis propasti :)
<SilverSpace> sutra cu znat kak sam proso
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: malo paradajza malo paprike malo zelja i u to gljive 
<SilverSpace> zacinjeno bucinim uljem
<SilverSpace> i limunovim sokom
<BotaniCar1> http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw # vitz
<markosejic> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar1: Translate -> Never translate Bosnian
<BotaniCar1> (y)
<jelly> s obzirom da Dunja zvuci kao Beogradjanka, a Miroslav kao Skoro, vjerojatno ih je gugle nasao negd(j)e na sredini
<BotaniCar1> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/coreutils/2014-08/msg00012.html # ahahaa, kakav amater :) Satro 20 godina sistemashi, a onda pukne cp 39TB podataka :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42945/eto-ti-kad-stavis-windowse-na-bankomat-
<markosejic> ha ha
<jelly> BotaniCar1: pa kajjaznam, ni ja ne bi previse ocekivao da ce se cp raspasti
<BotaniCar1> jelly: mozda te precjenjujem, ali dam jaja na panj da ne bi cp-ao u startu, vec bi rsyncao ili nekaj takvo 
<jelly> da fajlovi nisu hardlinkani do besvijesti vjerojatno bi islo
<jelly> ako mi nije bitno znati koji su fajlovi pogubili podatke, na 400M fajlova bi radio dd (tj. dd_rescue)
<jelly> ako je bitno detektirati koji su se strgali onda bi radio isto kak i taj lik, sad dal rsync ili cp za inicijalno kopiranje, svejedno
<jelly> ako mislis da bi rsync radio bitno bolje... anyone's guess
<BotaniCar1> Uvjeren sam da bi i radio bolje, a i lakse nastaviti ako ga ubijes u pola pšosla
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=movVFYWheGM
<datase> YouTube: Cloud By Richard Clarkson - 0:00:58 - 359,861 views - 672 likes / 13 dislikes
<SilverSpace> gledam rai sport same biciklizam na kisi
<SilverSpace> svako malo netkoo lize cestu
<markosejic> bolje receno roni po cesti
<obruT> jebemti python... nabijem idiota koji je smislio identaciju kao oznacavanje bloka.... sad sam skuzio da mi jedna skripta vec mjesecima krivo prikuplja podatke jer se jedna linija "izvukla" u puno iteracija editiranja
<obruT> u 3pm
<jelly> in other news, koji dobar editor ce upozoriti da imas cudnu indentaciju i da si vjerojatno strgao code flow u py?
<obruT> nema tog editora koji bi ovo skuzio
<obruT> jednostavno ispalo iz if-a
<obruT> i jebo jezik cija funckionalnost ovisi o tome kak dobar editor imas
<jelly> al onda znaci da nakon toga imas indentaciju gdje nije potrebna
<jelly> tipa \s{8} if:  \s{10} \s{10} \s{8} strga \{s}10 a nema potrebe
<obruT> if foo:
<obruT>    bar
<obruT>    baz
<obruT> fop
<obruT> fap
<obruT> --- fop je ispo van :P
<obruT> trebo je biti po ifom
<obruT> vjerojatno je u n iteracija mijenjanja, formatiranje, cega vec ispao taj tab/space stovec
<SilverSpace> kaj se zalis sad bar imas viska podataka :)
<obruT> ma imam kitu... kad veceras budem trebao pokrenut masovni reboot, rebootacu krive uredjaje :P
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati koliko gledalaca na bike utrci
<Mmike> obruT, identacija kao oznacavanje bloka je najjebenija stvar ikad
<Mmike> to mi je bio glavni razlog zasto sam davno poceo pajton gledati
<Mmike> ostale divote su dosle kasnije :)
<obruT> e jebote ak ti je to razlog, a nemos se u drugim jezicima prisilit to radit :)
<obruT> ja imam jedako identiran kod i u c-u i u javi i u pythonu
<obruT> sve je logicki podvuceno i citljivo
<obruT> al ne zajebe me faking editor kad na produciji dodam jednu liniju i ne skuzim da sam eto stisnuo tab, a ne 4 spejsa
<obruT> a izgleda jednako uvuceno
<obruT> i strgam produkcijsku skriptu u 3 sekunde
<obruT> imam paranoju od editiranja postojeceg koda
<obruT> upravo sad radim na jednoj skripti koju veceras pustam i naprezem mozak kod identiranja
<jelly> tab se _ne_ koristi u pythonu
<jelly> tj. vim se sigurno da podesit da kad stisnes tab da okine 4 spacea
<obruT> editor mi automatski to konverta u spejsove pa se covjek navikne... osim kad eto skuzis da si to napravio u editoru gdje to nije podeseno
<obruT> da se
<obruT> inace koristim python vec dosta dugo, u poslovnim projektima nekih 8 godina... prvi izbor za manje projekte gdje brzina nije presudna... ali skuzio sam da me u zadnje vrijeme fakat sve vise nervira to sa identacijom
<jelly> brijem da ili starish ili previse cesto moras kopati po produkciji sa sub-par editorom
<jelly> if ovo_drugo: admina.gnjavi.instalaciju('pristojnog editora')
<jelly> except Admin.Zatucan: self.alkoholizaj;
<Mmike> obruT, ja bi ti sam reko - popravi si editor :)
<Mmike> jelly, lol :D
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam jel sintaksa ispravna
<jelly> fali try: prije admina., jel tak?
<Mmike> try: admina.gnjavi.instalaciju.... except: Admin.Zatucan: ... finally: self.drinkanyway :)
<Mmike> obruT, mislim, kaki ti je to editor u kojem nisi skuzio da ti je 'fop' gornji drugacije identan od 'baz'a
<jelly> finally :-)
<SilverSpace> pih
<jelly> 5.Falafel u tortilji (svježa salata, tahini umak, falafel od slanutka) # hmmm
<jelly> a nisam slabo rucao
<jelly> izvor: popodnevni meni https://www.facebook.com/bistro.salsa.hr
<jelly> spasi nas Hugo!! --> hugo (~hugo@gateway/tor-sasl/hugo) has joined #debian
<hbogner> aaaargh
<hbogner> pa ja cu pucat u ovaj apache
<hbogner> jucer nakraju ispravio svoje zajebe i sve radi
<hbogner> danas instaliram munin i odjednom vise neradi
<hbogner> jebo me munin da me jebo
<hbogner> fuj
<hbogner> nemam veceras zivaca za to, ugasio sam 000-default.conf
<hbogner> sutra cu se s tim zajebavat
<hbogner> $#""#!#"!!!
<hbogner> ajde bar je upload na 50%
<darko> hbogner : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W8hsVvyKt4
<datase> YouTube: MORTAL KOMBAT ELEVATOR PRANK! - 0:02:38 - 1,772,622 views - 189073 likes / 2070 dislikes
<hbogner> ?
<SilverSpace> http://doktor.jutarnji.hr/je-li-ovo-najjednostavniji-put-do-srece--bolje-raspolozeni-oni-koji-na-posao-idu-biciklom-ili-pjesice/1220069/
<obruT> ih, da je apache jedini problem na svijetu, nikad vece srece za mene :)
<obruT> i da, python ima jedan "feature" s kojim se isto upucas u nogu ak slucajno zaboravis nesto sto u svim drugim OO jezicima dolazi po defaultu...
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> ioooooooi
<BotaniCar> Urblut murblut tublut
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<Mmike> ihij
<BotaniCar> Naporni su ovi kaj eGroupware delaju, comunity verzija se nadogradjuje svaka dva dana ( doslovno) i jos nisam vidio ni jedan release koji krpanjem starih bugova nije trigerirao nove :) 
<BotaniCar> Valjda misle da im moj deployment sluzi kao staging test :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> hm koji mi je pass
<SilverSpace> bemu misa zaboravih
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> dok imas tastaturu, sve je ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj jos nisi naso tastaturu 
<Mmike> jok :)
<SilverSpace> dali netko primjecuje cigaretu http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42957/kaze-nazvat-ce-te-vjerujes-joj-
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/qxom486 # let the professionals do their jobs
<ivoks> nesto za nase skotske prijatelje: http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/328848-the-best-way-to-predict-your-future-is-to-create
<ivoks> a i za nase bolesno drustvo
<BotaniCar> Vidim ja da su ti Skoti potekli od 'rvata. Ni oni se ne mogu medjusobno dogovoriti oko tog sto bi. 
<BotaniCar> Za koji ku*ac novinari propituju Biskupsku Konferenciju sto ona misli o referendumima ? Ono, separaciaj svjetovne vlasti i vjere, ta spika ? 
<ivoks> kako je ta izjava jednostavna i tocna, nevjerojatno
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/je-li-netko-pokusao-ubiti-sefa-carga-cavlima-u-gumama-/1220187/ ## hehe, ovaj je nekom dobro stao na nogu :)
<BotaniCar> "Na korištenju vagona u šest mjeseci zarađeno je milijun eura više nego lani, a dugovi prema dobavljačima i održavateljima većim su dijelom isplaćeni." .. on je mrtav couk, garant. Nemosh biti direktor i efikasan. Ne u drzavnoj firmi
<ivoks> trebaju nam ljudi koji ce riskirati i svoj zivot kako bi se ovome stalo na kraj
<BotaniCar> Tocno, i , ne treba ih cak ni previse. Tucet ljudi na pravim mjestima bi mogao napraviti cudo. 
<ivoks> mi jesmo u ratu
<ivoks> rat s kriminalnim debilizmom
<BotaniCar> Za ovog konkretno sam slusao i doma. Tast je bivsi branitelj i jamrao je sto im je rasturio taj posebni kolektivni koji su imali. S druge strane, nije ga pohvalio kad je uspio dati otkaz samo za 400 ljudi, umjesto da ih pola poootpusta jer samo generiraju gubitke :)
<BotaniCar> >( tast radi u remontnom zavodu HZa , jel ) 
<ivoks> znas kako uprave drzanih firmi rade kod nas?
<BotaniCar> Reci?
<ivoks> dodje novi direktor
<ivoks> i onda, umjesto da se starog napuca jer je bio debil
<ivoks> njemu se daje mjesto savjetnika
<BotaniCar> i dovede svoje dvorske dobavljace, to znamo :) A stari, i njegova kompa postanu zamjenici/atashei
<ivoks> i onda ti firme poput HZa zadrzavaju nesposobe ljude koji i dalje dobijaju istu placu
<ivoks> i... savjetuju :)
<ivoks> i firme imaju vise savjetnika i direktora nego li radnika
<ivoks> joj, veceras moram na put
<ivoks> 56kn/dan mi parking u splitu
<ivoks> pa to je jeftinije nego bus do splita
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> ili da sam isao do zagreba
<ivoks> nis, letim iz splita
<ivoks> dosta plaze za danas... idem doma
<BotaniCar> Meni je ujutro auto rekao da je 14 celzijusovaca, a ti na plazi! Lju-bo-morim 
<SilverSpace> frend se danas vraca iz moskve a rebao ostati cetri godine 
<SilverSpace> otiso prije godinu i pol
<SilverSpace> radit u ambasadu
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10671219_818462188204514_2705619599449140856_n.png?oh=6480cd3261d2d6444074574be2d46f00&oe=5496FB89 # umrijet cu
<markosejic> he he
<BotaniCar> vjetre, si tu ? :D
<Mmike> nije se zaustavio :D
 * jelly psuje skriptu koju je neko napisao pred godinu i po
<jelly> my $cmd = "zgrep -h ' $username ' \$(files=\$(find /var/local/pophistory/ -mtime -$period -type f|sort); echo \"\$files\"|tail -n +2; echo \"\$files\"| head -n 1) | LC_ALL=C grep -v \"$(date -d'$period days ago' +'^%b %_d ')\"";
<jelly> $cmd .= "| tac" if $sort eq 'unatrag';
<Mmike> sad napravi pitonusu koja ce ti producirat taj perl :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prejako :)
<weshmashian> wha?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> Mmike: to nije perl :-)
<jelly> (sto je i glavni problem, perl bi bio prespor pa radim predfiltriranje sa grepom)
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly, zakaj opce psujes skriptu ? 
<jelly> sad je moram prepraviti za dvije vrste logova koji se pune paralelno
<jelly> jerbo Servis ne sme da padne
<jelly> a migriram sa jednog pop3 deamona na drugi
<BotaniCar1> o0o0o , psujes ti vise toga, rekao bi :) Sretno :D
<jelly> brijem da cu napraviti novu i staviti link na staru "ako vam nesto fali u logovima kliknite ovdje"
<BotaniCar1> http://www.energypost.eu/zero-energy-zero-cost-industrialising-building-sector/ # energy-neutral housing, dzabe ( skoro) .. ovo je brutalno
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar1> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/japanese-whaling-crew-eaten-alive-by-killer-whales-16-dead/ # oh, you , karma :)
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: NE RADI MI IBAMKING :) 
<BotaniCar1> lazem, ofkorz
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kaj širiš dezinformacije?
<BotaniCar1> I smrad ! 
<jaizza> još će ti netko povjerovati
<BotaniCar1> Tko ? Ta, ovdje svi znaju da je taj "servis" trajno potrgan, vise ni ne trzaju na to :) 
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: mila, znas da sam se shalio ! ( sutra je isplata bonusa, pa da ti se ne zamjerim ) :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: ustat će kao fenix 
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jaizza> sad kad sam ga se ja dohvatila
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: ako te kaj tjesi, pola FOIja je danima offline , niste najgori :) 
<jaizza> zakaj bi me to tješilo?
<obruT> BotaniCar1: FOI-a ?
<BotaniCar1> Nemoj reci da se jos nisi poistovjetila s $firmom ? :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> zur ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT: valjda je to dio priprema za onu sikjuriti konferenciju kaj je ovih dana tamo :)
<BotaniCar1> O, 9A3CY, Vlado9A3CY
<obruT> aa :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ola BotaniCar1 
<Mmike> ovaj btrfs kad ga poprave skroz ce bit jebenica
<jelly> da, negdje oko 2018-19
<obruT> do tad ce vec Hans izaci iz zatvora i objaviti reiserfs2018 koji ce biti najjebeniji
<jelly> mislis, do tad ce vec biti WW3 i borit cemo se s talibanima i/ili rusima i/ili protivu istih
<SilverSpace> citali danas sumu striboro u skoli i bio zadatak nesto nacrtati iz price i netjak nacrtao panj 
<SilverSpace> koji vrag 
<jelly> koji panj
<obruT> mozda je mislio da tebe treba nacrtat ? :)
<obruT> nacrtajte kako dozivljavate vase striceve ili sto vec :)
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ga pitao kak se zove panj? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: iz price zmija i panj
<SilverSpace> zmiju nije htio nacrtat 
<jelly> SilverSpace: to nije bilo pitanje, vec konstatacija
<jelly> ^_^
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> jebote koje muke sa prvasicom 
<SilverSpace> dok on skuzi da mora zadacu radit i da to nije zajebancija
<SilverSpace> sad mrkva vise ne pomaze 
<jelly> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/399898/Oculus-Rift-virtual-reality-girl-squeeze-boobs-simulator dear .jp, wtf
<obruT> to se cekalo, gdje se moze narucit ? :)
<SilverSpace> hahaha
<Mmike> ono kad ti kolega bivsi ubije nabava.net :D
<jelly> sta mu uradi, crni bivsi kolega
<Mmike> mislim da je gazda ddao root particiju :D
<jelly> sad nek vraca s bekapa
<Mmike> bekap, velis :)
<jelly> Mmike: da, ono s cega vratis instalaciju nakon sto si je potrgao
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> sto bi rekla stara narodna, postoje dvije vrste ljudi, oni koji rade backup i oni koji ce pocet radit backup :)
<Guest46199> d vecer
<Mmike> curl: (7) Failed to connect to www.nabava.net port 80: Connection refused
<obruT> bas super... digo sad jedan sajt kod sebe, php mi vristi na sve strane da je jedan switch od pcre liba deprecated... kad ono u smarty-ju
<obruT> cem sad morat smarty apdejtat, valjda se nece razletit sve
<Mmike> nabava.net jos ne radi :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtk4snAVQxc <- gadna poplava
<datase> YouTube: Katastrofalne poplave u Tekiji - 0:00:33 - 15,246 views - 31 likes / 21 dislikes
<SilverSpace> katastrofa
<obruT> koji cumez od tehnologija
<obruT> za rad s projektima koristimo redmine pisan u redminu, kao repozitorij mercurial pisan u pytonu, a kod pisemo u javi :P
<obruT> s/redmine pisan u redminu/redmine pisan u ruby-u/
<SilverSpace> ovaj google maps je sve neupotrebljiviji 
 * obruT se slaze
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVlq-aWkwBI # silno me razveseli kad naletim na dobru, domacu, pjesmu.
<datase> YouTube: Irena Zilic - Scars (Official audio) - 0:03:21 - 2,095 views - 59 likes / 1 dislikes
<vileni> ima tko pri ruci kakav lenovo all-in-one sa touch ekranom?
<calmpitbull> da bar
<Mmike> vileni, imam ja, dolje mi je u novoj RX-8
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> :=)
<BotaniCar> Pored novog (zatvorenog) bazena :) 
<BotaniCar> Izmedju dvije nove vile za goste
<BotaniCar> Bakar - Copper | Baška Voda - Just like Water | Beli Manastir - White Abbey | Bistra - Clear | Bol - Pain | Crikvenica - Littlechurch | Čabar - Whatbar
<jelly-home> Čabar - Bukkit
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly-home> http://ihasabucket.com/
<BotaniCar> Oh, nature, you charmer
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da ne postoji "nova" rx-8
<vileni> i nije to toliko fancy, ima ih od 4kkn mislim
<vileni> lenova, mazdi ima od 4keur
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> ajmo drugo, nagradno pitanje, tko ima iskustva sa elo serial touchscreen?
<BotaniCar> A, reci, koja je nagrada ? :D
<BotaniCar> Jer, moje shefovlje dobro obavljen posao nagradjuje s jos posla :) 
<vileni> rucak u bakinoj kuhinji, u vrijednosti od 30kn
<vileni> tj, bakine tajne
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> vileni: jel' to samo touchscreen cudo di se moze tipkovnica nadodat?
<weshmashian> vileni: ili je standalone stroj sa touchem?
<weshmashian> ono all-in-one moras-sve-otvorit-da-spojis-kablove
<vileni> to je touchscreen koji se spaja na stroj
<vileni> ima kuciste netko, neznam jel custom radjeno
<vileni> sluzi kao studomat inace
<weshmashian> proslo mi ih je par kroz ruke, znam da je uvijek bilo zabavno sa drajverima
<vileni> zapravo, uspio sam ga natjerati da mi reagira na touch donekle
<vileni> samo sto skroz fula a ne mogu kalibrirati
<vileni> trebao bih editirati xorg.conf po njima
<weshmashian> ah, zaboravio da je ovo #ubuntu-hr =) nikad nisam probo to zavrtit na linux
<vileni> haha :)
<vileni> coffe time
<BotaniCar> Imam ja windows licencu viska, dajte meni da testiram :) 
<vileni> ne radi ni na win7 bas
<BotaniCar> Imam ja i licence za XP/w8.1.1
<BotaniCar> samo daj da (se) diram ! 
<jelly> mogo bi ja stavit neke windowse doma, cuo sam da je to super OS
<api984> jelly: stavi win95. taj ce ti radit brzo
<BotaniCar> Samo cekam da MSofci odluce da sve edicije windowsa, a ne samo one za telefon, trebaju biti dzabe :) 
<jelly> api984: nemam licencu za to
<api984> jelly: dam ti ja sada.. imam sa strane
<api984> jelly: heheheh
<vileni> 8.1.1?
<BotaniCar> tko jos fura unsupported OSove .. hmm, RBA bankomati, i take it all back :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak bi ti smisleno nazvao ovaj mega update za win 8.1 ? 
<jelly> 8.1U1?
<jelly> u je update, a veliko je mega
<BotaniCar> !!! I jos zuci kao neka dobra kavovina :)
<vileni> sta je bio mega update?
<vileni> nisam uocio
<vileni> unatoc 2 stroja na win8.1
<BotaniCar> :) Kak ces uociti kad se azurira svaka dva i po sata :) 
<BotaniCar> Nekakav update koji se jako dopao novinama, nemam pojma sto je sadrzao :) 
<vileni>  mozda onaj leaked.rar
<BotaniCar> Hmm, to bi bilo previse korisno da bude u besplatnom azuriranju :) 
<BotaniCar> Mrzim korisnike s Xgigabajtnim mailboxima. lazem, mrzim svoj bandwith. 
<jelly> ali volim papa strumpfa
<BotaniCar> </blue_tongue>
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10482386_812669808752332_2319315740272841113_n.jpg?oh=3fe71ab210fbca50944dbe7b17f233a8&oe=549143BD # ovo je bilo samo pitanje vremena #technovikingbarbie
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> 0o0o, djes' 
<SilverSpace> eto malo bio u setnji ovo malo sunca da ulovim :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj netjak koji lukavac 
<BotaniCar> Nisi se ti shetao, nego te netjak proshetao, jeld' ? :) 
<SilverSpace> vise ga mi ne vodimo do razreda nego samo do ispred skole ali mali lukavac u skoli iskoristi tate i mame od klinaca kaj ih jos vode da mu pomognu
<BotaniCar> S cim da mu pomognu ? 
<BotaniCar> s torbom ? 
<SilverSpace> i kod dolaska i kod odlaska 
<SilverSpace> da sa slapama i torbom 
<SilverSpace> da bio je i netjak u setnji jer je danas vec u pola 11 bio doma 
<SilverSpace> to sam saznao malo prije kad sam sreo mamu i tatu od prijateljice mu 
<SilverSpace> kako ih je zicao za pomoc 
<SilverSpace> pitam ga ja za to a on kaze nisam ja 
<SilverSpace> gdje ima ona stanga za izmedu vrata za kupit za zgibove 
<SilverSpace> di bi se to moglo nac 
<BotaniCar> napravis sam , nacrtaj i daj u zeljezaru / metalurski obrt da ti naprave
<BotaniCar> Ako ti nije zao stoka, to je samo cijev s narezanim navojem i dva vijka 
<SilverSpace> ma nije problem napravit ali mi treba ona kaj je lako stavis i maknes radi netjaka po visini 
<BotaniCar> ahh, malac! Ne znam :( 
<SilverSpace> nek se vijesa 
<SilverSpace> da ne skace po stanu 
<SilverSpace> na nogama je jak ali ruke su mu slabasne 
<BotaniCar> Interesantno, obicno je obrnuto :) 
<SilverSpace> ma kad je nonstop u zraku trci skace malac 
<SilverSpace> znas ona ploca atom d2700 kaj nije na ubuntu htjela radit radi grafike izgleda da su to slozili 
<SilverSpace> ponudilo mi drivere za rgafiku 
<SilverSpace> bas sad idem instalirat da vidim 
<SilverSpace> ak prode bada va sam plocu kupovao novu :)
<SilverSpace> anog amd_a
<BotaniCar> nema veze,sam si rekao da ne gubi puno na cijeni, to lako frknes 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se tice atoma, ja ni u pocetku nisam imao probleme s tim kao ti. Odnosno, probleme koje sam imao sam uzrokovao sam raznoraznim kemijanjima 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je da jos pise da za tu plocu radi samo win 7 32 bitni 
<SilverSpace> radi intel drivera 
<SilverSpace> kojih nema za 64 bitne win
<SilverSpace> prije je pisalo i za ubuntu ali sad vise ne 
<jelly> čekam pol sata da mi se javi Toplana, "svi operateri su zauzeti", jel to normalno?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da 330 atom nema problema 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700-ITX/
<SilverSpace> ova je ta 
<SilverSpace> pod specifikacije je pisalo da i ubuntu ne radi a evo sad se 64 bitni instalira 
<SilverSpace> pa cemo da vidjame 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ak je neki kvar onda je :)
<SilverSpace> kod frenda u kvartu stavljaju brokila koliko topline iskoristis 
<SilverSpace> vec je lud 
<SilverSpace> citavi tjedan nesto ne stima 
<SilverSpace> dva puta mu je procurilo :)
<SilverSpace> gori su majstori od IT strucnjaka ""
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel tvoj mali hoce na biciklo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: AFAIK ( nemrem se sad spojiti) , ja imam Atoma D525  
<SilverSpace> netjaka uopce ne zanima 
<BotaniCar> Hoce, ali ne zna jos kaj bi s pedalama, najdrazi mu je onaj DaVinci 
<BotaniCar> Pardon, veli internet da imam Atom  D510 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da i taj atom radi to je zadnji koji je radio i imao intel graficku 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, to je to onda
<SilverSpace> ovaj d2500 i 27000 imaju PowerVR 
<jelly> zar nisu ove godine trebali izdati nove atome koji imaju HD4000?
<BotaniCar> jelly: tko ima pare kupovati ovogodisnji hardver
<BotaniCar> ( da, jesu) 
<SilverSpace> jesu ali ne vidim jos nista 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kolko je SilverSpace pokupovao krame koja malo radi malo ne, reklo bi se da ima na bacanje
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar> jelly: on je penzic, ta je ekipa full mutna :) 
<BotaniCar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors ( sekcija "Merrifield" (22 nm) ) # jesu to ti s HD grafikom ? 
<jelly> ah se negdje spominje veza s onim haswellom, onda valjda da
<BotaniCar> Intelov sajt za prvi od procesora iz te sekcije je prilicno nemust ( http://ark.intel.com/products/70103 ) 
<jelly> ali mislim da su ti trebali biti Bay Trail
<jelly> Merrifield pise GPU (PowerVR G6400) 
<jelly> sto sucks
<BotaniCar> Ahh, na ove si mislio http://ark.intel.com/products/80270 
<jelly> dole imas Bay Trail-T, GPU is based on Ivy Bridge Intel HD Graphics
<BotaniCar> Ovo bi trebalo biti dostupno : Atom Z3745     SR1SP (C0)1.33-1.86 GHz    311-778 MHz    2 MB        2 × LPDDR3-1066 UTFCBGA1380 May 2014    
<SilverSpace> hi hi 
<SilverSpace> imam samo dvije ploce viska :)
<BotaniCar> Veli gugl da je laz da im je pobjeglo onih 5 milja adresa neki dan, da je arhiva u pitanju kompilacija kredenslsa iz drugih izvora. Doduse, u clanku koji sam citao su zvucali kao da uvjeravaju sami sebe u to :) 
<jelly> vjerojatno su skuzili da je to stvarno kompilacija od kad im je tri puta leakalo ranije
<BotaniCar> Drito tako izgleda :) Vele "Our automated anti-hijacking systems would have blocked many of those login attempts," the company's spam and abuse team said. <- meni "many of" ne budi povjerenje ( ni u korisnike ni u gugl)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm ovo je i dalje sporo 
<SilverSpace> i sad mi nije ponudio nikakve drivere 
<SilverSpace> 14.04
<BotaniCar> Krivim tebe ! 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je sad skuzio sve rezolucije monitora 
<SilverSpace> tj. televizora 
<SilverSpace> odoh opet van baj baj 
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> dje je ravilov?
<oki> dobro večer svima
<oki> jedno pitanje da li postoji mobilni lokator za na ubuntu
<Mmike> mobilni lokator
 * Mmike zamislja taj uredjaj kao neki bicikl sa casama/flasama
<Mmike> pa se mosh micat i lokat
<Mmike> oki, sto bi bio mobilni lokator?
<oki> Mmike za locirati mobitel
<Kokolo_> Pozdrav...vidim na ubuntu.hr forumu da svi koriste xubuntu, a na lubuntu...postoji li nek ivaljan razlog? naime, spremam se na instalaciju lubuntua pa da pitam prije nego sto krenem
<darko> jebes to sve
<darko> ja koristim yubuntu
<Kokolo_> sto je pak sad to? :D
<Kokolo_> razmisljam da virtualiziram win il ije bolje dual bootat?
<darko> to ti je zubuntu sa slikom druga Tita za background
<oki> Mmike?
<Kokolo_> haha :D
<Kokolo_> ako stavim tudjmana, oce onda biti CRobuntu? A josipovica - Lignjubuntu? :D
<darko> xD
<Kokolo_> Šešelja -Čebuntu :)
<Mmike> oki, nisam siguran sto tocno to je
<Mmike> oki, imas neki primjer ?
<darko> ebote, fakat su zauzete sve kombinacije "_ubuntu"
<oki> Mmike: pa za loirati mobitel di se nalazi
<Mmike> Kokolo_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Mmike> oki, pa, ne kuzim, kak bi to radilo? imas neki primjer softvera takvog za nesh drugo?
<oki> http://www.mobilephonelocate.com/
<oki> nešto ka ovo
<oki> ali da možeš instalirati na ubuntu
<Kokolo_> Mmike, hvala... gledao sam ovo na forumu "demonstracija sile" pa pretpostavljam da Lubuntu ne koriste zbog svoje jednostavnosti i lightweitosti ? :D
<Mmike> vish, mozda bih bas mogao probati taj lxde
<Mmike> iako se nadam da ce mate u 14.10 raditi CIST FAJN
<Kokolo_> koristio sam lubuntu jer sam ga vrtio u Virtualboxu
<Kokolo_> ali sad sam ogorcen na windwose
<Kokolo_> pa bi presao striktno na Lubuntu
<Kokolo_> nije mi komp ni toliko los, ali sam teski minimalist :D
<darko> hm, ako komarce privalci ugljicni dioksid koji izdisemo
<Kokolo_> a nedovoljno spsooban da budem just a CLI user :D
<darko> znaci li to da ako prdim sam najebo od komaraca
<darko> "gasovite substance kao što su amonijak, metan ili ugljen-dioksid, koji se oslobođaju prilikom dekompozicije organske materije, imaju efekat atraktanta za gravidne ženke komarca"
<darko> fuck, zato stalno lete na mene
<Kokolo_> prdez ima ok 30% CO2 :D
<Kokolo_> izdah oko 4-5% :D
<Kokolo_> ispalo bi da se povampire kraj tebe :D
<darko> pa pikaju ko blesavi
<darko> nemres vise ni prdnut ko covjek
<Mmike> Kokolo_, ovo za cli - nema to veze sa sposobnoscu nego s ljenoscu :)
<Kokolo_> :D
<Kokolo_> a moze biti i to... :D
<Mmike> sigurno je to :)
<Kokolo_> tek sam poceo uciti to :D
<Mmike> daj si vremena :)
<Kokolo_> moze li se win 8 virtualizirati unutar 4GB RAMa, Intela 2620M ? 
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<Kokolo_> tj. jebe me grafika unutar virtualizacije: mogao sam joj dodijeliti samo 128MB RAMa grafike 
<Kokolo_> ne znam zasto
<Kokolo_> a sad me strah kako ce se ponasati na linuxu, imam nvidiu
<oki> Mmike: jesi vidia na Å¡ta mislim
<Kokolo_> Oki, ja sam pogledao i koliko mi se čini to je samo za SAD i kanadu
<Kokolo_> e zašto samo za te države: jer vjerojatno pružetelj usluga
<Kokolo_> pruza mogucnost triangulacije preko odašiljača
<Kokolo_> Å¡to nisam vidio da se igdje nudi bez valjanog naloga
<Kokolo_> zakljucujem na temelju : works on every phone.
<oki> Kokolo znam da je za to to sam samo stavia link, a meni je potrebno šta moš instalirati na ubuntu
<Kokolo_> mislis kao na računalo ?
<oki> da
<oki> da sa komp lociraš dije mobitel
<Kokolo_> joj, gledao sam jedan video prije 2,3 godine s nekog hackcona
<Kokolo_> kad je lik vratio laptop
<Kokolo_> ali nije ga locirao, već je iskoristio softver na njemu da sazna sve podatke o kradljivcu 
<Kokolo_> aha, gdje je mobitel :D
<Kokolo_> pa ne vidim načinda se to radi, ali postojea android aplikacije koje koriste GPS za lociranje
<Kokolo_> ako je GPS = on, onda ga locira i salje ti lokacije ako ima pristup netu
<oki>  pa kako da to instaliram na ubuntu
<Kokolo_> ne znam postoji li besplatna alternativa
<Kokolo_> uglavnom su web based
<Kokolo_> tako da se logiraš na web
<Kokolo_> ili se vezu na mail: program kao program sam ne znam da li postoji
<Mmike> oki, kako mislis - na ubuntuu?
<Mmike> sto bi tocno instalirao na ubuntu?
<Mmike> taj mobilephonelocate je webapp
<Mmike> i ima drekec koji meces na mobitel
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto tocno zelis
<oki> Mmike sa komp da lociram di se nalazi mobitel
<oki> ovi Å¡ta su web ne rade
<Mmike> kako mislis - ne rade?
<Mmike> nadji neki koji radi
<oki> pa ne pokazuej lokaciju di se nalazi mobitel
<Kokolo_> Mmike, jel problem win instalirati poslije linuxa? nestrpljiv sam s ovim win8 imageom, a sada sam ga i slucajno iskopcao 
<Kokolo_> pa bi ja susnio lubuntu :D
<Mmike> nije
<Kokolo_> Oki - pa jel ti upaljen GPS i spojen na web?
<Mmike> samo sto ce ti windowsi ubit grub
<Mmike> pa moras poslije to 'na ruke' restoreati
<Mmike> nije neki veliki izjeb
<Kokolo_> shvacas li metodu kojom se on locira? uz upaljen GPS i web pristup, on odasilje svoje podatke preko aplikacije u tvoj account na webu
<Kokolo_> i ti ga tako lociras
<Mmike> oki, ja te ne kopcam nist. Jesi instalirao na mobitel sto si trebao?
<Kokolo_> ovo u AMerici se koristi drugacijom metodom: mjeri se udaljenost od 3 odasiljaca da bi se odredila tvoja lokacija
<Kokolo_> Mmike, hvala...ode ja podic Lubuntu pa sto bude :)
<oki> mmike mobitel ima gps
<Mmike> oki, dobro, to mora imat. Al' jesl' instalirao sto gore?
<oki> a tražim kako da sa komp lociram di je mobitel
<Kokolo_> mmike, mora biti GPS upaljen, a i wifi/data transfer ...
<Mmike> oki, pa kako ti mislis da to radi?
<Kokolo_> uz to: GPS ne radi bas u zatvorenim prostorima
<Mmike> imas softver koji instalrias na mobitel
<Kokolo_> Mmike, moze ext4? 
<Mmike> softver upali GPS i zna koordinate svoje. onda te koordinate salje web sajtu
<Mmike> Kokolo_, mora :0
<Kokolo_> postoje li win ext4 readeri? sjecam se da za ext2 postoje 
<Kokolo_> kako mislis: mora? :O
<oki> mmike mobitel gps ima, ali kako da sad s komp vidim njegovu lokaciju
<oki> i to putem broja
<Kokolo_> Oki, ne moze putem broja! :D
<oki> pa dobro onda gps-om
<Kokolo_> pristup triangulacijskim podacima u RH dobiva samo MUP na nalog
<oki> da li ima nešto šta mogu instalirati tu na ubuntu pa preko toga
<Kokolo_> pa ako siu kuci, vjerojatno ti GPS ne odasilje nitsa
<Kokolo_> pa mozes preko web appa!
<Kokolo_> softver za ubuntu ne
<oki> može upute kako točno
<oki> inače da kažem nadogradnja je na zadnju verziju ubunta
<Kokolo_> koji mobitel i android imas? 
<Kokolo_> ne znam postoji li free rjesenje ,vidjao sam komercijalna 
<Kokolo_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10767 evo sad nalazm ovo, ali nije testirano
<oki> e sad android neznam ali znam da je samsung aparat
<Kokolo_> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsp.android.phonetracker&hl=en
<Kokolo_> probaj ovo
<Kokolo_> ali ponavljam: mobitel mora biti 1. GPSom spojen i lociran 2. spojen na Internet 
<oki> kokolo mobitel je gpsom spojen i na internet
<Kokolo_> MMike, jos jdno pitanje: hocu li imati problema sa UEFIem i tim govnima? naime, laptop mi je striktno win8 bio, nije imao podrsku z win7 
<oki> ovo gore prvo je za nokiu, a drugo ovu aplikaiju triba kupiti
<Kokolo_> kao sto rekoh: ne znam ima li free rješenja, mogu kasnije ti pogledati
<Kokolo_> navodno avast anitheft je besplatan
<Kokolo_> probaj tako? 
<Kokolo_> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidlost ? 
<oki> Kokolo ne ide mi
<Kokolo_> zasto?
<Kokolo_> i jesam li ja ovdje jedini koji se spaja preko browsera na IRC xD :D
<darko> *n00b detected"
<darko> xD
<Kokolo_> yep :D
<oki> triba platiti 
<Kokolo_> i taj? a jebate :D
<Kokolo_> pap ise da je free :D
<Mmike> "Original report from the customer is that they found current configuration using UDP is lossy"
<Mmike> krasno :)
<Mmike> Kokolo_, za uefi ti nemam pojma, nisam se jos  s tim susreo
<Mmike> oki, ne instaliras nista na ubuntu
<Mmike> instaliras na mobitel
<Kokolo_> znam da ubuntu nisam mogao :( 
<Kokolo_> sada vidjam preporuku da sae koristi 64bit download ako se to zeli izbjeci, valjda je popravljeno
<oki> Mmike i Kokolo meni je potrebnoda sa komp v idim di je saa mobitel
<ivoks> kakvih li kretena u nasoj drzavnoj sluzbi
<oki> znači da ga lociram sa komp
<ivoks> posaljes im CVS, a oni odgovore da zele 'spredsheet, da ga mogu staviti u word'
<Mmike> oki, da, al' to ne mozes bez da na mobitel instaliras drek koji ce to raditi
<ivoks> CSV
<oki> a ako već mobite to ima u sebi
<Mmike> oki, pa ako ima kako se zove?
<oki> taj mobitel nije tu kod mene, već kod brata
<oki> e to već neznam jedino šta znam je samsung galaxy model
<Kokolo_> pa ne znam postoji li free takvo Å¡to :D
<Mmike> oki, pa, samsung to ne daje, koliko znam
<Mmike> moras instalirati
<oki> jedino znam broj mob
<Kokolo_> pa oki, moras intsalirati aplikaciju na njega! :D
<Mmike> imas 1001 aplikaciju koja to radi
<Kokolo_> eventualno mozes preko gmail acc instalirati kao je spojen na web 
<oki> pa ima to već mobitel u sebi
<Kokolo_> a preko broja nikako!
<Mmike> Imas, recimo 'prey anti theft'
<Mmike> to instaliraj
<Mmike> na mobitel!
<Mmike> i slijedi upute
<oki> mmike a akomp
<Kokolo_> ode ja podic lubuntu :D
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> oki
<Mmike> jel' tebi procuria sufit?
<Kokolo_> mogu mijjenjati sucelje kasnije ko iz Å¡ale, jel tako?
<Mmike> Kokolo_, u teoriji, jest
<oki> nemam  mobitel kod sebe
<Kokolo_> nemoj mi u teoriji xD :D
<Mmike> nista ne nainstaliravas na komp
<Mmike> komp je nebita
<Mmike> bitan je mobitel
<Mmike> Kokolo_, pa, uvijek se nesh razleti )
<oki> ali kako sa komp da vidim tj loiram mobitel
<Kokolo_> Mmike, sto ti koristis? 
<Mmike> oki, tako da se spojis na web stranicu kojoj mobitel govori di je
<Mmike> Kokolo_, na dekstopu KDE, na laptopu MATE
<Mmike> s tim da na laptoptu imam mint
<oki> a na koju sve sa m pogleda niejdna mi ne pokazuje
<Mmike> i hrpu problema zbog toga :) al' to je work-related, mate je inace prejeben
<Mmike> oki, ma koje si pogledao?
<oki> gugla sam
<Mmike> oki, kako ocekujes da ti pokazuje ako ne instaliras softver na mobitel?
<Kokolo_> ja bi nešto jebeno uredio za početak, a da ne guta puno....preporuka?
<Kokolo_> Lubuntu je onak win95 lookalike :D
<Mmike> mate je istso
<Mmike> isto
<Mmike> probaj lubuntu
<Mmike> meni je xfce imao neke cudne bugove
<Kokolo_> lubuntu as it is. 
<Kokolo_> vidimo se za 1h :D
<Kokolo_> ili ne vidimo ;)
<Mmike> plus, mate ima vise ficura
<Kokolo_> ficura? 
<Mmike> features
<Kokolo_> aha....
<Mmike> probaj mint
<Mmike> meni je fakat zakon 
<Mmike> (moj bed je sto juju sere kad je instaliran na ne-ubuntu stroj, pa onda, eto, tak...)
<Kokolo_> who is juju? 
<Mmike> a juju
<Mmike> juju.ubuntu.com
<Kokolo> fejlah. <3
<darko> kolko je ovo cudo pouzdano https://crypto.cat/
<Mmike> darko, podosta
<Kokolo> Mmike, Lubuntu stick ima 22 filea koji ne valjaju, skidam Xubuntu :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, mislim da ti ne valja stick :)
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> promijenit cu 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/user/PronunciationManual
<Kokolo> hahahahah
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUfRMshnRCo
<datase> YouTube: How to Say No to Drugs - 0:01:29 - 20,069 views - 116 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> LOLOLOL :D
<Kokolo> Vladimir Putin isto <3
<SilverSpace> vece manje
<SilverSpace> bemti it industriju glupu ludu kretensku na kvadrat 
<Kokolo> sto je bilo?
<SilverSpace> matere mi tuko bi ih do besvesti gamad 
<Kokolo> postoji li kakav sustav za automatski backup na linuxu?
<Kokolo> dropbox radi?
<Kokolo> kako sloziti image svega sto sam instalirao jednom kad sam zavrsio sa intaliranje msvega?
<SilverSpace> imas program 
<SilverSpace> mozes skriptom 
<SilverSpace> dropbox bas i nije neki beckup
<Kokolo> daj samo neki link da proucim
<Kokolo> i jel xubuntu dobar izbor za pocetak?
<SilverSpace> uh xubuntu odavno nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: vidim da si i ti imao laptop samo za win8
<Kokolo> da
<Kokolo> vec me ubuntu silovao 
<Kokolo> nisam uspio
<SilverSpace> koji je to kretenizam 
<Kokolo> nece bootat
<Kokolo> uspio sam lubuntu podici u virtualci, to sumnjam da ima veze s ovakvom isntalacijom
<SilverSpace> ubuntu bi trebao proci nova verzija 
<Kokolo> vidim da od 14.04 sugeriraju da moze se instalirati s 64bit verzijom, pa rkeoj idem pokusati 
<Kokolo> xu ili lu ?
<Kokolo> ne bi unity, iritira me 
<SilverSpace> ja sam live cd uspio pokrenut na tom laptopu 
<SilverSpace> nisam probao instalirati 
<SilverSpace> win7 nemoguce odmah izbaci plavi ekran 
<Kokolo> live verzija uredno radi 
<Kokolo> problem nastaje nakon instalacije: prilikom prvog boota
<SilverSpace> ha znaci instalacija ne 
<Kokolo> sad si me obeshrabrio :D
<SilverSpace> hm
<Kokolo> ne mogu se sjetiti tocno uzroka problema, ali znam da sam odustao
<Kokolo> i presao na virtualku
<Kokolo> medjutim, poceo mi je win stekati nakon win 8.1 ugpgradea
<Kokolo> i ona sam radio novi user account 
<Kokolo> jer to navodno rjesava problem
<Kokolo> i tu sam izgubio virtualku koju sam s ibas finu ustimao 
<SilverSpace> aj 
<SilverSpace> eto zato mrzim it industiju i te krepilce
<Kokolo> sad su blokirali i mogucnost za instalaciju na arm proceosre :D
<SilverSpace> oni bi najrade da kupis za svaki OS novi laptop 
<Kokolo> tj. tko zeli OEM windows na ARMu, mora disejblat neki kurac  :D
<SilverSpace> a mi smo glupi pa kupujemo i dalje takvo smece 
<Kokolo> yep :D
<SilverSpace> treba revolucuju dignut 
<Kokolo> a jebi se: sad sam odustao od instalacije direktno :D
<SilverSpace> probaj 
<SilverSpace> iskustvo vise :)
<Kokolo> to se moze primijeniti i sa zenama: ali opet, nakon 5 odbijanja, pocnes misliti daj e problem u tebi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> idem probat, majku mu! :D
<SilverSpace> a ja odoh trazit driver za nvidiu koja me hebe 
<SilverSpace> na jednoj staroj kanti
<SilverSpace> nv tnt2
<Kokolo> Riva TNT 2 ? <3
<Kokolo> to je bila moja prva kartica
<Kokolo> 32MB 
<Kokolo> na AMD nekom od 700MhZ
<SilverSpace> File not found."
<SilverSpace> kazu na nvidiji
<SilverSpace> naso http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_61.77.html
<SilverSpace> to su driveri od 12 Mb
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> to e skidalo na 56kb? :D
<SilverSpace> 2004 ides koja kanta 
<SilverSpace> ljudi bi na to win7
<SilverSpace> reko niste normalni ram vam je 512 Mb
<SilverSpace> grafa predpotopna
<SilverSpace> kupite si novu kantu 
<Kokolo> moj najdrazi kvar je kad se istrosi CMOS baterija :D
<Kokolo> onda dodjem na sredit to :D
<Kokolo> i onda pitaju "jel mogu sto nadogradit" :D
<SilverSpace> jebote to radi desetgodina
<Kokolo> upravo to :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> neki dan sam trazio 10 minuta kabl :D
<Kokolo> od LANa 
<Kokolo> isao u podrum od rutera pa pratio po kuci di sve idu 
<Kokolo> da bi na kraju skuzio da zena samo misli da ima kabl
<Kokolo> i da joj je wifi stick na ormaru :D
<Kokolo> iskljucen, ofc :D
<Kokolo> ne radi net xD
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> i onda zbog baterije se sat resetira i browser ne da na web
<SilverSpace> ma da zbog sata 
<SilverSpace> to nisam dozivio :)
<SilverSpace> jos
<Kokolo> vrijeme ne odgovara 
<Kokolo> bude tipa 2001 i onda se javlja neka greska 
<Kokolo> nesto sa certifkatima i slicno
<SilverSpace> neki dan mi je trebalo 8 sati na novi laptop sloziti win 8.1
<Kokolo> zasto? 
<SilverSpace> majke ti poludit 
<Kokolo> ja ga evo sad micem, popizdio sam s win 8.1
<Kokolo> sve se usporilo
<Kokolo> wintipka pa npr. Opera ili Corel - response time 4,5 sekundi
<SilverSpace> za svaj kujac trazi reboot 
<SilverSpace> pa nadogradnje nedaju rebootat dok se ne nadogradi 
<SilverSpace> vise vremena provedes cekajuci 
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> a sto je naporan sa apgrejdovima
<Kokolo> na kraju ti ne da ih postponas
<Kokolo> nego ti odredi kad ce se restartirati
<SilverSpace> najprije sam se hebo kaj sam htio stavit win 7 
<SilverSpace> dok nisam skuzio da to ne ide 
<SilverSpace> 8 jebenih sati 
<SilverSpace> kretenizma 
<Kokolo> evo bas gledam: za moj samo win 8 i 8.1 supported 
<darko> zas nejde win 7, zbog uefia?
<Kokolo> i neki back up manager Asusov - win 8 only
<Kokolo> i asus recommends win8
<SilverSpace> joj asus 
<SilverSpace> i ovo je asus bio 
<Kokolo> darko, kod mene konkretno nisu ni podrzani drajveri, mislim da sam win7 uspio podici 
<Kokolo> stigao sam kuci u 19h, jos se jebem sa svime :D
<SilverSpace> mislim da je ovaj asus x751md
<SilverSpace> 17"
<Kokolo> imam slican kurac, isto 17"
<Kokolo> x75v
<SilverSpace> na ovom samo podrzan 8.1
<Kokolo>  jesi uspio na tome dic ista osim win 8 ?
<darko> ja sam isto imo neko Acer smece
<SilverSpace> kaze cosic nema bayern rjesenja kako svladati protivnickog golmana 
<darko> Acer E1 510
<SilverSpace> reko neka vrate mandukica 
<darko> tek su nedavno dali BIOS bez uefia
<darko> pa mozes stavit neki "legacy" OS
<darko> a ne samo Win 8 govno
<Kokolo> jel rjeseno to ili nije? :D
<Kokolo>  i koliko je tesko kasnije dici win ?
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: live ubuntu je radio 
<darko> na ovom mom Aceru je sad rijeseno s tim najnovijim BIOS-om
<Kokolo> nemam vise vremena nocas, digoa bih ubuntu  i otisao lec
<darko> sad se moze stavit bilo koji OS
<SilverSpace> win sedam vec na bootanju plavi ekran 
<Kokolo> pa bi sutra vracao win ako bude trebalo u dual boot
<SilverSpace> acpi neki jebe koji se ne da u biosu iskljucit 
<SilverSpace> novog biosa jos nema za asus 
<Kokolo> nista, virtualka ce ocito bit :(
<Kokolo> osjecam ogromnu tugu i bijes 
<SilverSpace> vidim da ljudi kemijaju stave win8 pa naprave downgrade na win7
<Kokolo> ahahaha :D
<SilverSpace> kemija cista 
<Kokolo> ali to ne rjesvava moj problem s ubuntuom :D
<Kokolo> virtualka im punu funkcionalnost kao i stand alone?
<SilverSpace> morat ces probati 
<Kokolo> ajde, idem probat, javim se ako uspijem, zz
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> OVO LETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :D
<SilverSpace> KAJ 
<SilverSpace> no da 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Kokolo> eee
<Kokolo> SS
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> radi! :)
<SilverSpace> rad :)
<SilverSpace> koju verziju si instalirao
<Kokolo> xubuntu 14.04 64bit
<Kokolo> ali mislim da cu ipak staviti Lub, teško se navikavam na Xub 
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo bit brzo na tom laptopu
<Kokolo> ne da je brzo, nego divlja :D
<Kokolo> napisao sam sinoć "OVOOOO LETIIIIIIIIIIIIIII" :D
<SilverSpace> aa sad vidim :)
<SilverSpace> je navika je gadna stvar 
<Kokolo> naravno da sam uspio odmah ujebat i conky .D
<SilverSpace> ja sam na unity i meni je super ne bi se vise vratio na gnome 
<SilverSpace> ni za aivu glavu 
<Kokolo> unity mi je bio relativno tezak, računala ga nisu mogla provariti 
<Kokolo> u virtualci mi je stekao, vjerujem da stand alone vjerojatno ne bi
<SilverSpace> da ne moze u virtualku 
<Kokolo> sad se moram odlcuiti: hocu li relativno ruzno, a brzo ili normalno, a lijepo :D
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/conky.png
<SilverSpace> evo moj conky
<SilverSpace> upravo nadogradio iPad mini 
<Kokolo> SS, daj d vidim cijeli dekstop
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/conky.png
<SilverSpace> a ne 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/desktop1.png
<Kokolo> prvo sam mislio, na vidjenom conky, da si Tron fan :D
<SilverSpace> kaj ovaj apple prodaje maglu 
<Kokolo> e sto ce ubuntu sad kad potrosi sva slova? krece ispcoetka?
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swELYBcj3Tw
<datase> YouTube: CORITIBA 3 X 1 SÃO PAULO GOL JOEL 2014 HD - 0:01:31 - 209 views
<SilverSpace> lik skocio u rupu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> Nogomet uopće ne pratim :D
<Mmike> PIKA PIKA BO
<Mmike> Kokolo, jesi uspio?
<Kokolo> Mmike, digao sam xubuntu nocas, sljaka kako spada 
<Kokolo> no ne svidja mi se sucelje pa cu ipak prijeci na lubuntu 
<Kokolo> evo upravo se time zajebavam: dignut cu dual boot
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> lako je samo prebaciti se
<Mmike> sam minutu
<vileni> instaliras lxde samo?
<Kokolo> ma jučer sam samo instalirao Xub kao proof of concept jer navodno od 14.04 mogu zaobilaziti onu "just win 8 UEFI bla bla " postavku
<Kokolo> ali sam jučer dao ceo disk xubuntu, svih 750GB
<vileni> pa dobro, ali ako ti ne valjda xfce sucelje od xubuntua
<vileni> samo instalirati lxde ili stovec
<vileni> *instaliras
<Kokolo> aha, moze se bez problema? 
<vileni> da
<Kokolo> citao sam da znam bit bugovito
<Kokolo> pa rekoh da odmah odem na cisti lubuntu
<vileni> ma nebi trebalo biti
<vileni> ostat ce ti nesto paketa od xubuntua
<vileni> ali nebi trebalo smetati
<Kokolo> zadovoljan sma xubuntuom, nisam znao da to moze tako letjeti :D
<vileni> ja isto koristim xubuntu, ali unazad par mjeseci sam stavio i3wm
<Kokolo> Ovo smeće od windowsa ti en da instaliras win8 kad skuzi da imas neta bez da se logiras u hotmail account
<vileni> da ti, ali je sakriveno
<vileni> moras kliknuti na kreiranje accounta, i onda na dnu negdje ima da kreiras acc bez ovog online
<Kokolo> nasao, hvala. Ma pokusao sam sa seljackom metodom da ugasim wlan => nije ugasio wlan. 
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> Kokolo, instaliraj paket: lubuntu-desktop
<Mmike> on bi ti trebao instalirati sve sto se LXDEa tice
<Kokolo> malo mi se bilo tesko naviknuti na Xubuntu 
<Mmike> onda se izlogiraj, i kad se ulogiravas odaberi lxde kao desktop environment
<Kokolo> valjda ce to proci s vremenom
<vileni> e da, lubuntu-desktop
<Mmike> vileni, cek cek, kaj je to s win8?
<vileni> mozes i probati maknuti xubuntu-desktop ako ti smeta
<Mmike> Kokolo, ja sam inace uvijek imao sranja neka s time, al' za testiranje ti je to ok
<Kokolo> dosta je 100GB za linux :D
<vileni> Mmike: kad instaliras ili pokreces novi win8
<Mmike> pa ako ti se svidi, samo naturis lubuntu prav
<vileni> trazi te microsoft online account
<Mmike> Kokolo, isto tako, kad/ako ce ti se dat, probaj linux mint
<Mmike> vileni, lol. I ak nemas? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa onda ti nudi da kreiras
<Kokolo> Mmike, planiram skroz prijeci osim za faks/posao 
<vileni> ali ne nudi ti lokalni dok ne odes na kreiranje online
<Mmike> kak mi je drago da vise nemam posla s tim windowsima
<Mmike> sinoc sam kod frenda klikao po osxu
<Mmike> pa to je isti drek k'o unity
<vileni> meni je drago da me nista vise ne zivcira vezano uz to
<Mmike> minus dash i neka sranja
<vileni> Mmike: mislis da je unity isti drek kao osx?
<Kokolo> meni se metro na win8 svidja, izbacuje upotrebu misa znacajno 
<vileni> posto se ubuntu trudi oduvijek iskopirati osx :)
<Kokolo> hoce li predstavljati problem ako xubuntu ima 2 filea koja nisu prosla na "check disks for error"? da ne moram pponovno skidati
<vileni> meni samo neki mac fali da upotpunim kolekciju
<Mmike> Kokolo, trebao bi bit problem. Znas li koja dva fajla?
<Kokolo> zaboravio sam, ali sam uspio instalirao bez beda
<Mmike> inace, kokolo, kako brz net imas? I, imas li jos koji komp doma? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol davno nisam vidio xOS 
<markosejic> ja imam kod kuce hackintosh
<vileni> i ja bi imao, da imam jos koji stroj :)
<Kokolo> imam kuci 6mbit, trenutno sam spojen na 70mbit 
<markosejic> nesto sam testirao ali nemam hardware za to 
<Kokolo> imam nesto kompova, ali ne koristim to
<Kokolo> staro i odvratno
<Kokolo> a sobamala
<Kokolo> samo lapt
<SilverSpace> ovaj apple tako dobre uredaje radi ali iOS je sranjeeeee
<SilverSpace> steta kaj ne mogu na iPad mini uturit android ili jos bolje ubuntu
<Mmike> 70 mbit?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, djesi, deine-server-de :)
<markosejic>  Host: lenovo Kernel: 3.11-2-686-pae i686 (32 bit) Desktop: MATE 1.6.1  Distro: LinuxMint 1 debian
<jelly-home> da, 100 je ok al kakav je to link od 70 :-)
<markosejic> hm ja imam 10.26Mbps
<jelly-home> jebes download
<vileni> ja imam gbit
 * jelly-home trenutno ima 5Mbps down i 9Mbps up, dok susjed ne upali mikrovalnu i potrga taj wifi link
<vileni> slozi si uplink na 5ghz
<vileni> 2 sxt-a za miran san
<jelly-home> onda moram kupiti dva routera samo za to
<vileni> osim ako susjed nezna da ima neciji uplink
<vileni> pa da, ali prvo imas stabilni link, drugo imas uzitak slaganja toga
<jelly-home> uzitak... slaganja :-)
<Mmike> mrzim vas
<Mmike> vi, s internetima
<Mmike> ja sam bar na stabilnom DSLu
<vileni> Mmike: evo za tebe http://www.speedtest.net/result/3768631248.png
<Mmike> vileni, pa sto nebi i kod tebe malo metnuli ubuntu mirror? :D
<Mmike> sad kad cemo izgleda dobit novi serverosh
<Mmike> samo da se igustin javi nazad :)
<vileni> mislis fizicki server?
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da je danas petak pih 
<jelly-home> vileni: ne mora bit fizicki ak imas 2TB mjesta za virtualku
<vileni> hmda :)
<vileni> da mi netko donira diskove, mozda
<Mmike> vileni, diskovi su najmanji problem
<Mmike> ak nehs k'o jelly filozofirat sa ultra skupim sas diskovima :)
<Mmike> Vigour, jel' ti moras bas imat taj nick? :)
<Mmike> vileni, nego, reci ti meni, DJE CEMO NA RAMSTEK DANAS?
<Kokolo> WTF???
<Kokolo> 852MBIT? :D
<Kokolo> kako ? :D
<vileni> Kokolo: radim na faksu, spojen sam u glavni switch :) (perks of being network admin)
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta nisi nasao jso ramstek neki
<Kokolo> koji faks i gdje ? :D
<vileni> strojarstvo u zg
<vileni> ok, kako sad editiram xorg.conf
<vileni> kad je sve u /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<vileni> da dodam input device i ServerLayout
<Kokolo> vileni, i ja sam na fasku, ali izvucem 70Mbit 
<vileni> Kokolo: vjerojatno si na 100mbit zici :)
<Kokolo> da, upravo tako 
<Kokolo> ali aj sam rekao brzinu koju dobijem :D
<vileni> mi bi se trebali prebaciti na 10g link kad nabavimo router za to
<vileni> ali ne vjerujem da ce speedtest pokazati nesto brze :)
<Kokolo> ej kako da osigraum da mi xubuntu bude skinut kako treba
<Kokolo> znaci bezt gresaka
<Kokolo> nemoj me samo tjerat na neki md5 sum ili kkao vec
<Kokolo> jer nemam
<darko> md5
<Kokolo> ovaj windoww 8.1 steka
<Kokolo> svjeze instalirani 8.1 steka
<Kokolo> na 2GB graficko i 4GB ram
<Kokolo> on mi zatrza
<Kokolo> obolit cu od tuge.
<vileni> meni zapravo super rade win8
<vileni> ali laptop na kojem ih koristim ide na servis, jer mi je mrezna pocela gubiti kontakt, i ekran titra
<vileni> desktop na kojem ih koristim nije bitan, posto je ionako gaming stroj samo :)
<Kokolo> ne igram igre :D
<Kokolo> ajmo, kako da skinem lubuntu koji sigurno valja :D
<Kokolo> torrent? 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu hr 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<SilverSpace> po zeli 
<Mmike> Kokolo, odakle skidas?
<Mmike> daj url pejstaj sim
<Kokolo> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Kokolo> ovo skinuh jučer 
<Kokolo> 64 bit system link
<Kokolo> i prilikom checka je nasao 2 fajla, ali je uredno instalirao
<jelly> koja dva? :-)
<Kokolo> e da ga jebes, ne sjecam se 
<Kokolo> imam tu ta j stick, mog usad provjeriti
<Kokolo> evo skinem drajvere za win pa cu probat boota i javim
<Mmike> Kokolo, skini ovo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mmike> i prije nego naturis na stick provjeri md5sum
<Kokolo> Mmike, koliko vidim ,za windows postoji samo neki DOS checker kojeg nisam shvatio...kako d atocno provjrim?
<Mmike> Kokolo, blj?
<Mmike> http://www.winmd5.com/
<Mmike> to mi je bio prvi link na googlu pod 'how to check md5sum under windows'
<Mmike> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Mmike> tu imas md5sums file
<Mmike> koji ti ima md5sum za svaki od .iso fileka tamo
<Kokolo> gledao sam prije 3,4 mjeseca i tad sam nasao samo neki DOS plugin :D
<Mmike> i kad se skine provjeri
<Mmike> dvojim bas da je ovaj softver mladji od 3-4 mjeseca :)
<Mmike> eto i ja skidm xubuntu
<Mmike> a onda cu i lubuntu
<Mmike> zanima me skroz kak' to radi
<Kokolo> onda su moji googlin skillsi bili iznimno losi
<Kokolo> lubuntu mi je bio saasvim ok, a i xubuntu me odusevio koliko brzo reagira 
<Kokolo> to je to zasad :D
<Kokolo> ne mogu nista vise reci
<Kokolo> s obzirom da obolijevam 
<Kokolo> zbog wina, mislim da ce xubuntu biti fin izbor 
<Mmike> wina?
<Kokolo> windowsa 
<vileni> imam frisku instalaciju xubuntua na kingston ssd-u, toliko se brzo boota da stalno mislim da ga nisam restartao uopce
<Kokolo> pa ja sam isto jucer ostao iznenadjen
<Kokolo> ne napravi ni puno krug onaj loading sto se vrti, evo ga vec se podigao 
<Kokolo> jedino mi ruznjikavo prilikom boota 5,6 sec bude black screen i onda izbaci nesto
<Mmike> vileni, ja si isto brijem ubost neki mali ssd za laptop na kojem cu turat xubuntu i xbmc
<Mmike> 8b06ac9d76186721312c17a851801e2e  xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mmike> Kokolo, ^^
<Kokolo> evo taman i ja krenuo checkirati
<Kokolo> ne moram ni spominjati ogorčenost koju osjecam jer ovo sve radim sa Celerona 1.6GhZ :D
<Mmike> iiiii, potrgo pxe boot
<vileni> Mmike: ovo je kingston od 60gb, mislim da je oko 360kn bio
<Mmike> Vigour, ma e, to
<Mmike> Vigour, ja sam svoj prvi kingston kupio pred negdje 3 godine, za 100 kuna, 30 GB :D
<Mmike> sjebali cijenu na webu :)
<vileni> Mmike: znam :) ali Vigour mozda nije znao
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<vileni> ja bi samsunga 250 sad za laptop
<vileni> pa bi mozda imao i dualboot, iako sumnjam
<vileni> sad mi je win8 na disku, kali na minijaturnom usb
<Kokolo> not match :(
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> Kokolo, :) potrgan ti download onda
<Kokolo> Mmike, evo skidam preko torrenta novi 
<Kokolo> skidam sam kroz browser :D
<Kokolo> matched 
<Kokolo> da koristim UUI za postavljanje na usb?
<BotaniCar1> pi*kuma*er i ekipi koja ne zna importat' .cert fajl :) I njih i njihovu aplikaciju koja , kad nemre importat, nije dovoljno rjecita da kaze zasto :) 
<jelly> jel bar znaju u kom fornatu treba importat
<jelly> der? p12? puppiessl?
<Kokolo> Mmike, 2 greske, ne baci mi koji je fajl...mogu nastaviti? md5 je prosao kako treba
<BotaniCar1> Ne znam, starino, kaj znaju :) Sve sto znam je da smo isto radili ~50x u zadnje 3 godine, sad imaju novi softver s svoje strane i nemusto faila :) 
<BotaniCar1> ima tko linjaru s Oracletovom javom, da mi vidi , kod generiranja RSA kljuca, na koji keylenght defaulta? Keytool koji dolazi s OpenJDK defaulta na 2048n, mozda ih to hebe 
<BotaniCar1> s/2048n/2048b/
<Mmike> Kokolo, de/kak ti javi te greske?
<Kokolo> Mmike, kad odem "check disk for errors" 
<Mmike> Kokolo, u onom but meniju? Kaj je to, lubuntu ili xubuntu? Skidao si s onog cdimages URLa koji sam dao?
<Kokolo> da, i provjerio md5 
<Kokolo> i odem cisto iz predostroznosti checkira, javlja 2 greske
<Kokolo> kao i jucer
<Kokolo> da napomene: jucer sam uspjesno instalirao sve unatoc tim greskama
<Mmike> ok, al' koji? Ubuntu ili lubuntu?
<Mmike> ili oba?
<Kokolo> xubuntu
<Mmike> k
<Mmike> idem probat
<Mmike> cek :0
<jelly> Mmibuntu!
<Kokolo> ne ispise mi koje su greske
<jelly> BotaniCar1: kojom oraklotom javom?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> Kokolo, ja opce nemam taj meni 'check disk for errors' :D
<BotaniCar1> jelly: Bilo koji JDK koji imas, ja trenutno trosim openjdk 1.7.0 ( defaulta na 2048b) , bilo kaj azurno od Orakleta bi mi bilo u redu za usporedbu
<Kokolo> prilikom boota: install xubuntu, try xubuntu, install for manufucturers i ovaj zadnji "check disks for error" 
<Mmike> nope, meni odmah u Xe ode
<Kokolo> Ne znam sto bi ti rekao :P
<Kokolo> moja sucut? :P
<Mmike> doduse, to u vbouxu probajem
<Kokolo> instalirat cu, tko ga jebe :D
<Kokolo> a ne, u vboxu je drugacija stvar skroz
<Kokolo> mene je mucio uefi koji vbox ni ne primijeti
<Kokolo> ide instalacija pas to bude, bue
<Mmike> ROCK ON! :D
<Kokolo> COCK IN RIO!!!!!!
<jelly> BotaniCar1: defaulti su se mijenjali, budi specifican http://jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> jel oni tamo imaju azurno, ili neku stariju :-)
<BotaniCar1> jelly: trenutak, jebomepasnut cu verziju i proceduru koju koristim
<Kokolo> imam jedan problem koji me iritira:
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Mmike> jebomepasnut!
<Kokolo> kada primijenim hr keyboard layout, odmah mi prebaci i dio linuxa na rRvacki
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, megaPLUSPLUS :)
<BotaniCar1> :*
<Mmike> "Mosh mi jebomepasnut to?"
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<BotaniCar1> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<Kokolo> jel moram radit swap i to ?
<Kokolo> hahahahah
<Kokolo> jebomepas
<jelly> BotaniCar1: "its" a ne "it's" administation manual
<jelly> </grammarnazi>
<BotaniCar1> jelly: fala, draft, jos nisam kroz spell check progurao. 
<Kokolo> braco, lubuntu mi ne prepoznaje win8 particije, cijeli hdd kao prazan disk :(
<Kokolo> lubuntu = xubuntu 
<BotaniCar1> Kokolo: ja sam nedavno gurao lubuntu na disk na kojem sam vec imao w8, vidio mi je zauzeche , kakav to disk imas ?
<Kokolo> obicni disk 
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> hdd ko hdd, ne znam nista drugo 
<Kokolo> kaze da ima 750GB free
<Kokolo> cek da vidim da nisam ja slucajno obrisao sve :D
<jelly> BotaniCar1: koji vrag je printcert?
<BotaniCar1> jelly: a vish po outputu ispod kaj je :)
<BotaniCar1> inputas mu fajl, pa on vidi jel cert citljiv, i da ti van kaj vidi
<jelly> openssl x509 -in /tmp/public.cert -text -noout ?
<BotaniCar1> Reads the certificate from the file cert_file, the SSL server located at host:potja, kak ti je lakse :)
<BotaniCar1> Ups, pejstam na sve strane. Da, kak ti je lakse
<Kokolo> Mmike, sve je tamo, particije vidljive, samo ih linux ne vidi
<jelly> Oracle JRE 7u55, Signature Algorithm: sha256WithRSAEncryption, [...] Subject Public Key Info: / Public Key Algorithm: rsaEncryption / Public-Key: (2048 bit)
<BotaniCar1> Ahh, isto 2048, falapuno
<jelly> BotaniCar1: mislio sam, jel to neka vasa naredba ili nesto sto meni fali
<jelly> ooh, EL7 frisko novo
<BotaniCar1> jelly: "nasa" je utoliko da je furamo po inerciji ( kad sam pisao prvu uputu tezio sam da koristim sve alate iz istog bundla) , AFAIK orakljetovo chedo ima istu komandu
<jelly> BotaniCar1: alzo čudna crtica u "–keystore" u retku pod 2. [...] keytool -export -alias corvus –keystore server.keystore -rfc -file /tmp/public.cert
<BotaniCar1> ( http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/technotes/tools/solaris/keytool.html , sekcija "display data" )
<BotaniCar1> da, ima na dva mjesta, isto povijesni razlozi 
<jelly> imam keytool, to je ok, al nemam printcert
<BotaniCar1> Interesantno .. nemam orakljetovu javu kod sebe uopce pa ne mogu potvrditi/negirati
<jelly> ahaaa keytool -printcert, upute su krive
<BotaniCar1> Ukuatz, postao sam ko shegrt, sve moram proofreadat' .. fala na primjedbi
<Kokolo> da radim boot repair?
<Mmike> Kokolo, ne
<Mmike> Kokolo, otvori terminal, postani root, i otipkaj: fdisk -l
<Kokolo> da pokrenem live?
<Mmike> pa sta nisi sad u xubuntuu?
<Kokolo> ne, tipkam ti s drugog kompa na polsu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bootaj xubuntu, nije b itno kako
<BotaniCar1> Ovo je super, svi nude X megabitni internet, sad kad se susjedima zakacim na wajfaje, uzlijebim ih i slozim si fiber-speed-internet-through-stolen-wireless :) 
<BotaniCar1> ( http://www.amis.hr/jesen2014ftth/ ) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: steta da ih nema kod mene ;///
<jelly> "svi" nude, na 2% pokrivenosti
<BotaniCar1> Drito, svi nude sve, ako zivis na trgu BJJ 
<Kokolo> sto znaci: uzlijebih im? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, to je misleading, naime, ne napise ti dal' ti je dostupna optika ili si na bakru
<Mmike> tak da zovi i pitaj
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: sjeti se da sam ja nastanjen na vanjskom rubu Sesveta, do mene samo carrier pidgeoni idu :) Nemam kaj ni zvat, nitko nish ne nudi kod mene :( 
<BotaniCar1> Kokolo: mozes sloziti mrezu tako da tvoj komp vise konekcija vidi kao jednu, brzu
<vileni> hm, kaze da je dostupno kod brata u sesvetama
<Kokolo> BotaniCar1, vise razlicitih konekcija? 
<BotaniCar1> Je
<Kokolo> Trenutno napr imam jednu zicanu, jednu wlan i nekoliko carnetovih internih kraj sebe: mogu sve spojiti u jednu "The vezu" ? :D
<Kokolo> pa to je prekrasno <3 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ama, probaj :D
<Kokolo> Mmike, evo sad cu se logirat u root, bio sef pa nisam se mogao igrati previše
<BotaniCar1> Kokolo: nesto kao https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridging_(networking)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: sad mi je nesmisleno jer sam pod ugovorom jos bog-zna-koliko :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, DAJ NAZOVI I VIDI JEL" SE OPCE MOZE!!!
<Mmike> brikatra ti
<BotaniCar1> Web provjera veli da nema, ne da mi se natezati s agentima o trosku firminog vremena 
<Kokolo> Mmike, ne dogodi se nista 
<Kokolo> tj. izbaci mi neke opcije
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, eh, onda fakat nema
<BotaniCar1> Ahaha, ja sam kriv. Unio sam tocnu adresu pa ne moze, kad unesem krivo ( cesta umjesto ulica, u nazivu ) onda mi je raspolozivo :9
<Mmike> Kokolo, kra?
<Kokolo> ahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha
<Kokolo> mislim da sam aj fejlao 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, da, al' dok ne nazoves neznas jel' to bakar ili optika
<Kokolo> Mmike, napisao sam -1 a ne -l :D
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: a kaj mi znaci da je jedno ili drugo ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, meni znaci
<Mmike> aj pliz nazovi i pitaj 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ok 
<Mmike> :*
<Kokolo> Mmike, prepoznaje ovako: tri particije: sda1,sda2,sds3, s tim da  kraj sd1 ima zvijezdica.... i prepoznaje stick na sdb1
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: bakar, i gospodjica nije zvucala uvjerljivo kad je rekla da se nada da ce optika uskoro. Nish od toga da mi imas ured u kvartu :) 
<Kokolo> sda1 i 2 su ntfs, sda3 je fat16
<Kokolo> kako se ja tesko snalazim na ovom IRCu, necitljivo mi je... prva stvar koju cemo napraviti kad instaliram xubuntu VIÅ E! je da si stavim neki irc client :D
<Kokolo> still IRCing from browser, noob :D
<vileni> irssi si slozi :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike:  MAJKKKKKKKKKKKK, VIDI BOBU U ODIJELU !!111 http://www.os-pecine-ri.skole.hr/
<api984> http://www.thelinuxlink.net/
<Kokolo> sta da radim sa diskom?
<BotaniCar1> Uvijek mi ga mozes pokloniti. 
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> da radim ovaj boot repair?
<Kokolo> mmike mi reče da fdisk -l ali ne znam sto bi dalje
<Kokolo> i ajvlja miwarning da je GPT on dev_sda....
<api984> Kokolo: mislim da ti nece bootat GPT
<vileni> hah!
<vileni> radi
<vileni> nitko nije zaradio rucak
<Kokolo> api984, problem je sto mi Xubuntu prilikom instalacije ne prepoznaje parrticije koje sam kreirao instalirajuci win 8 
<BotaniCar1> Kokolo: da li ne prepoznaje FS koji particije koriste, ili ih uopce ne vidi ? 
<api984> Kokolo: ok. dali si pustio unpart space kod instalacije win8 prije
<Kokolo> botaniCar1, prikazuje mi sve kao free space
<Kokolo> api984, sto je unpart space?
<api984> Kokolo: nepatricionirani dio diska, free space na disku koji nije partitioned
<api984> Kokolo: xubuntu ver? latest ...?
<Kokolo> api984, ostavio sam si 100GB prostora za xubuntu, no prepoznaje mi samo sve kao jednu cjelinu tj. cijeli hdd kao free space....xubuntu je 14.0464bit
<api984> Kokolo: meni izgleda da nest sere oko GPTa…. hm… nisam se dugoooooo igrao… kad bi disk bio MBR bi radilo samo neznam dali win8 ide na MBR
<api984> nisam probao win8 
<BotaniCar1> Kokolo: nisam uspio popratiti tvoje napise do pocetka, pa mozda pitam ono sto je vec netko pitao prije mene: da li partition manager nekog drugog linuxa vidi particije ispravno ?
<Kokolo> BotaniCar1, nisam probao, prvi put testiram ovo jer prijasnje verzije nisam mogao instalirati zbog UEFIa i jer mi je laptopo striktno win 8.... nacuo sam da se moze od 14.04 pa sam krenuo sinoc instalirati
<api984> Kokolo: probaj gparted na live cdu
<Kokolo> mislim da cu maknuti win8, staviti cisto xubuntu za dusu, a win 7 virtualizirati 
<Kokolo> valjda cu tako uspjeit
<Kokolo> koliko je kompleksno nastimati virtualku na linuxu?
<BotaniCar1> Ovisi o tebi, linuxu, Bogovima Asgarda i relativnoj vlazi u zraku taj dan. 
<BotaniCar1> Vecinom nije problem
<Kokolo> a onda cemo tako :D
<Kokolo> nemam vise volje jebat se, izgubio sam cca. 11sati od sinoc jebuci se s ovim
<BotaniCar1> Cuj, ja bi ti preporucio da se bootas u te windowse 8, napravis physical2virtual migraciju, takav image nekamo spremis, slozis si linux, i onda importas taj win8 - cisto da ne izgubis vrijeme ulozeno u taj win8
<Kokolo> ma to je svjezi win 8, stavljao sam novi jer je stari poceo stekat 
<Hrki> oi, jel se mozda u excellu daju crtati neke dinamicne slike ?
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: "dinamicne" slike ?
<Hrki> http://www.doov.com/cgi-bin/bolthole.cgi?d=1080&num=32&xoffset=0&yoffset=0&angleoffset=15&bolthole=Calculate
<Hrki> daj pliz baci oko na ovo
<Hrki> ova dolje je dinamicka ;)
<BotaniCar1> Ti bi slozio formu u koju se unesu koordinate, pa poslijedicno exel iscrta sliku s prikladno narisanom rupom ? 
<Hrki> takoje ;) da ne moram uvjek crtati i kotirati
<BotaniCar1> Ne , ne bi rekao. Mozda neki .vbs koji poslije unosa u nekom drugom alatu nacrta sliku 
<Kokolo> jel koristi tko od vas GNUCash?
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: po ovom ( https://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/about-drawing-objects-and-pictures-HP005236498.aspx ) se ne moze. 
<Mmike> Kokolo, e, i di je bed?
<Hrki> heh, jel imas neku preporuku, kako bi se to napravilo? mislim najednostavniji program :)
<Kokolo> Mmike, ispisao sam fdisk -l 
<Kokolo> i nisam znao sto dalje
<Kokolo> javlja warning o GPTu
<Kokolo> i prepoznaje 3 sda particije: 2 ntfs i jednu fat16
<Kokolo> kraj sda1 je *
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: nemam pojma, znam da visual basic skripte iz eksela mogu otvarati druge aplikacije i onda im zadati neki zadatak. 
<Hrki> jebemti, uopce neznam kako bi to nacrto racunalno, proracunati znam ali ta grafika... :/
<Kokolo> trebas da sam generira ili samo nacrtat 2,3 ? 
<Hrki> Kokolo: mene pitas ?
<Kokolo> da
<Kokolo> ako ti je potrebno nekoliko samo, nacrtam ti ja u CADu ili Corelu 
<Hrki> Kokolo: heh, meni treba dinamicno znaci da za svaki broj rupe i kut drugacije crta, znam i ja pojedinacno :)
<Hrki> ali mi se neda to cijelo vrijeme radit, kad vec postoji matematika i programi ;)
<Kokolo> sad sam se prisjetio Loga xD
<Kokolo> i kornjače <3
<Mmike> Kokolo, e, to je ok
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: skoci na ##windows , pa pitaj. Prije ce ti netko tamo znati 
<Hrki> imas pravo, thx
<Kokolo> Mmike, sto dalje predlazes? trenutno sam na putu kuci, pa da znam sto da pogledam kad dodjem ako te ne bude ovdje
<Mmike> Kokolo, a jel' mosh pejstat negdje output od tog fdiska, kao i od: "df -Th"
<Mmike> a, bit ce me tu :/
<Mmike> takva mi je sudba :/
<Kokolo> e dolazim kuci kroz 1.5h, pa cu onda ti bas sve pejstat direkt iz xubuntua..na poslu sam osudjen biti na ovoj masini, cujemo se uskoro 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> Spawnu!
<BotaniCar1> sp4wn!
<markosejic> respawn
<markosejic> i live again
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7AsYxY6nz4
<datase> YouTube: Blood Caleb Quotes Part 1 - 0:09:56 - 112,280 views - 587 likes / 17 dislikes
<SilverSpace> nova osobna bas je ruzna 
<SilverSpace> vrijedi mi do 2024
<markosejic> isto do 2024
<markosejic> 5mj 2024
<SilverSpace> tko ziv tko mrtav do tad :)
<markosejic> istina
<jelly> bar su stavili da je potpis veci
<SilverSpace> i vise ne zivim u mate lovraka 
<SilverSpace> nego u lovrakova ulica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj fotkaj ::)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: izgleda ko stara ali malo isprano izbljedela :)
<Mmike> je'l ti slika u boji bar?>
<SilverSpace> na slici me ne moze nitko prepoznati 
<SilverSpace> ne cb
<markosejic> na zadnjoj strani sto ima jedan broju drugom redu je broj slicnih osoba
<markosejic> ja imam 7
<SilverSpace> 6
<Mmike> koji debilizam s tim slikama :)
<Mmike> broj slicnih osoba?! :)
<SilverSpace> gledam sad usporedno staru i novu fakat je stara bolje izgledala 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: na staroj je bilo 4
<SilverSpace> jelly: potpis nije nista veci 
<markosejic> na staroj 8
<SilverSpace> bome sam se jako slicno potpisao 
<SilverSpace> maknuli su ono za sljepce 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-veliki-dio-od-114-novozaposlenih-u-apisu-ima-sdp-ovu-iskaznicu-/1220802/
<Mmike> sad znamo zasto Apis radi drek od softvera :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<jelly> From: Piramida Sunca <info@bosnianpyramids.info>
<jelly> To: news@iskon.hr
<jelly> Subject: Snimanja energetskih fenomena na bosanskim piramidama
<jelly> pa koji ku
<Mmike> jelly, nevjernice!
<jelly> skoro sam htio pitat jesu oni normalni
<jelly> Mmike: ma vjerujem ja u kojesta, ukljucivo suptilne efekte nekih geometrijskih oblika, ali njuz admina to ne zanima
<Mmike> ti si cudan
<Mmike> covjek fino posalje mail da se objavi to u vijestima iskonovim
<Mmike> a ti tako :D
<jelly> odmah stavljam na interni portal
<jelly> (jer vanjski smo prodali prije ohoho godina)
<jelly> mozda bi trebao drzati kolumnu sa smijesnim spemom
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/putin--moje-trupe-za-dva-dana-mogu-biti-u-varsavi-ili-bukurestu/1220935/
<ivoks> uhm
<ivoks> tko je promijenio topic?
<ivoks> NE SMIJENJATE TOPIC!
<hbogner> ivoks, ti u 09:09:25
<Mmike> kao, osim tebe, ivoks , netko jos moze mijenjati topic? :)
<hbogner> zadnje sto sam ja vidio bar
<hbogner> [23:21:48] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr set by ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks at Fri Apr 18 15:03:17 2014
<hbogner> [09:09:25] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr set by ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks at Fri Apr 18 15:03:17 2014
<ivoks> da, li nisam ga postavio na ovo sto je sad gore
<hbogner> a sto je sad gore?
<hbogner> [23:21:48] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr is: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<hbogner> [23:21:48] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr set by ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks at Fri Apr 18 15:03:17 2014
<hbogner> [09:09:25] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr is: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<hbogner> [09:09:25] * Topic for #ubuntu-hr set by ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks at Fri Apr 18 15:03:17 2014
<hbogner> meni pise ovo: "Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!"
<hbogner> isto sto si i ti stavio oba puta
<hbogner> ti vidis nesto drugo?
<hbogner> ako da, onda je probelm s tvoje strane
<ivoks> vidim sto se desilo
<Mmike> ivoks, di je bed s topicom?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<Mmike> cudan ovaj ivoks :)
<ivoks> ma... puko sam
<hbogner> ivoks, ko kokica :D
 * Mmike ide kupit kolica detetu
<jelly> LOL TOS!
<igcek> decki... imam frke sa mysqlom. nekako mi je uspilo u tabelu usera strpati više root koristnika sa istim passwordom
<jelly> ivoks: koji je povod bio da se tako nesto mora eksplicitno napisati
<igcek> sad se ne mogu logirati
<jelly> kao da korisnici ubuntuta ne znaju za CoC
<igcek> sad kako da suvišne skinem?
<jelly> (i kao da CoC ne formalizira normalnu, ljudsku pristojnost)
<Mmike> igcek, pa, ak se nemres logirati, onda tesko :)
<ivoks> jelly: zato sto se netko zalio da nije znao da je irc javan
<ivoks> i to bas za ovaj kanal
<Mmike> igcek, imas shell prema mysqlu?
<ivoks> stoga, ocito to treba pojasniti
 * Mmike ce si dat truda i veceras prevest terms of service na kroacijski
<jelly> ivoks: to je ok.
<igcek> pah... da al sa korisnicima koji nisu gazde... skonto sam jos jednu foru kako se logirat i šarat gore samo nesmješ dirat :)
<igcek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/472811/unable-to-login-as-root-after-mysql-service-restart
<igcek> probo sam i ono sa mysqld_safe al ga nesto zeza
<Mmike> igcek, morat ces ugasit mysql, pokrenut ga sa --skip-grant-tables, ulogirat se gore, popravit, restartat mysql
<ivoks> ne
<igcek> :)
<ivoks> imas laksi nacin
<ivoks> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<igcek> probaj... ko sto sam napiso ne dozvoli da diram :)
<ivoks> ili koju vec verziju imas instaliranu
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> fakat
<jelly> ivoks: to radi samo ako nije i debianadmin strgan
<Mmike> igcek, imas u /etc/mysql/debian.cnf ili sto vec user/pass od debian-sys-maint accounta
<Mmike> vidi jel se mosh s snjim spojit
<jelly> e taj.
<Mmike> ako mosh, onda s njim popravi sto si usro
<igcek> cek ak dam reconfigure ce mi skinut sve korisnike?
<Mmike> i NEMOJ prtljat po mysql.user i inim tablicama
<jelly> igcek: nece 
<Mmike> nego samo DROP USER za kone koji su ti viska
<jelly> igcek: to ne dira korisne podatke
<Mmike> idem kupit kolica
<igcek> nisam tamo prljo... al mi je drukcije uspilo... 
<igcek> cek, ak dam drop user root... pa to je malo brezveze?
<igcek> onda ga moram i dodat
<jelly> uplasio me dovecot danas, prebacim pop3 sa custom na dovecot, i ode load na 130
<jelly> i trosi 100% diska, siroce nemre citat foldere bez da i prvo poindeksira
<igcek> skine mi sve roote... ček ova reconfigure mi se svidja. sta napravi? ak ne dira tabele je men kul 
<igcek> ni debijana mi nece da primi... logiram se preko mysql jel?
<kokolo> Mmike, jesi tu? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ovaj tvoj i  na jutarnjem radi kad ga ne otvara :)
<Mmike> igcek, jesi popravil? :)
<igcek> jesam.. reinstall db su ostale tak da kul
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj jedes
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10625061_812997212055188_3285971461760718416_n.jpg?oh=481fb5b9842cf3c864255fb1da8e95ae&oe=549691B7&__gda__=1422897423_81a7faf011e61d09d7e39d53c1bd842b
<ivoks> hehehehe
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/
<SilverSpace> koja kita 
<SilverSpace> citavo vece steka 
<SilverSpace> isti admin ko na nabava.net :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj citas te SDPovske novine :)
<Mmike> brate mili, xubuntu je spor, to je nevjerojatno
<Mmike> uzas :)
<SilverSpace> jebo sk1 u 04:00 KHL: Medveščak – CSKA
<SilverSpace> snimka 
<Mmike> velim ja xubuntu da se instalira na engleskom, i sve en odaberem
<Mmike> al' kalendar veli da je danas - Rujan 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga nemam kaj drugo citati 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da 
<SilverSpace> kak 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> los je xubuntu
<Mmike> bar ovak na prvu
<Mmike> sad mi jasno o cem obruT prica
<Mmike> idem probat lubuntu
<SilverSpace> naso medvescak
<Mmike> MlatBlatBlot
<BotoMlat> Elem, taj pidzin fakat nije losh
<Mmike> osim za irc :)
<Mmike> nekak mi neprirodno ircat iz toga
<Mmike> jebemti sve
<Mmike> komarci me napadaju
<Mmike> jel' to normalno?
<Mmike> djesi, darac
<BotoMlat> Ma, sve osim mIRCa mi je bijeda a njega sam skrt kupiti. Da, izjedaju komarci, veliki su k'o bumbari ovdze
<Mmike> meni xchat ok
<Mmike> skoro-ko-mirc
<Mmike> valjda ga ima i za taj tvoj vlasnicki operackisjki kikriki :)
<BotoMlat> ima za xchat sikjur msg kua ? 
<BotoMlat> Mislim si ja, stari moj, ako dam otkaz ovdje, ja vise nemam svoje licence za windowse doma ! Zadnje kaj sam kupil su biliXPji i ofiz 2000 :) 
<BotoMlat> Sve firmino, jebate
<Kokolo> vecer
<BotoMlat> O, Kokolo, si slozil *buntu ? 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nadbiskup-od-canterburyja-sumnja-u-postojanje-boga/1220899/
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> i oni dolaze k sebi :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat, ima OTR
<Kokolo> Mmike, to je jeftina propaganda :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, brijes? :)
<Kokolo> osnovni teološki nauk opravdava sumnju :D
<BotoMlat> Njih mi je bas zal, ako su prije iskreno vjerovali. Zamisli bed, jebate; nisi samo sebe lagao, nego si i X ljudi s*ebal'
<Mmike> Kokolo, probavam lubuntu upravo - xfce se teli za popizdit u virtualboxu
<Kokolo> i onda kao to ucvrscava vjeru :D
<Kokolo> Mmike, ja sam zapeo na onome danas
<Kokolo> BotoMlat, nisam ,evo zapeo :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, osh sad da dovrsimo to?
<Kokolo> Lubuntu mi je fino radio u virt, na 128MB grafike,1core i 2gb RAMa :D
<BotoMlat> Nemo'sh tak opisivati problem. Mene objese za *a*a kad tak pricam ! 
<Kokolo> BotoMlat, evo sad cu, dok mi se prsti zagriju :))))
<BotoMlat> Samo ti lagano, ja ionak odo pushit :) 
<Kokolo> sto se pushi? :D
<BotoMlat> Ebenti imanje djeteta, pusim vani i osjecam se k'o izbjeglica :) 
<BotoMlat> Pusi se sto se ima :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, JELDA? :)D
<hbogner> Mmike, meni je na engleskom, i radi ok
 * Mmike ce ic pusit sad isto samo da zena uspava dete
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj ti je na engleskom?
<Mmike> dete? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, kalčendar na xubuntu
<Kokolo> Znači ovako: zapeo sam na tome da mi xubuntu ne vidi win particije, vec cijeli disk vidi kao free space.... digao live intsalaciju, no wi fi mi je hardware disabled...nasao skriptu koja to rjesava i koja mi je radila na intaliranom xubuntuu, no nemam nacina da je spremim na live cdu :D...tj ima nacina, ali ne pamti mi tu postavku
<Mmike> a zakaj ne bootnes xubuntu pravi?
<Mmike> umjesto liveCDja?
<Kokolo> Mmike, a bootnem ga na sto? 
<BotoMlat> Uzmi ti, stari moj, debian :) 
 * BotoMlat hides
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> Naime, stavio sam asd win8 i ostavio 100Gb za xubuntu 
<BotoMlat> Misilm , ne salim se. Hebo to sve, wobbly windows bus si slozil kasnije :) 
<BotoMlat> Fakat odem dimit
<Kokolo> i mislio sam to, ali je pitanje hoce li mi virtualka izdrzat win 8 sa potrebom da palim CAD i Corel dosta često :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, pa imas instlairan xubuntu,. nemas?
<Mmike> BotoMlat, prestani dimit
<Kokolo> Mmike, maknuo sam ga danas jer sam ga jučer metio preko cijelog diska 
<Kokolo> zato sam i htio dual boot: da kad trebam, mogu bez problema drkarit po CADu i COrelu, a i bit će tu još nešto specijaliziranog softvera kroz godinu 
<Kokolo> ali sad mi pada na pamet da bi mogao virtualizirati win7, valjd me tamo uefi nece jebat + nedostatak drivera
<Mmike> lxde se cini mrak
<Mmike> ak nish drugo, fakat 19283410231 puta brze radi od xfcea
<Mmike> Kokolo, cad i corel ce ti osjetno sporije raditi kroz virtualbox
<Kokolo> mene je xfce odusevio, strah me i stavit lxde native :D
<Kokolo> Mmike, i pretpostavljao sam, zato i forsiram ovaj dual boot :(
<Kokolo> jel postoji nekakav IRC client za android? 
<Kokolo> ili daj mi okvirno sto bi trebao raditi ap cu sam okusat
<Kokolo> nemam kako biti spojen na IRC i bootat xubuntu trenutno
<Mmike> ima, AndroIRC :)
<Mmike> Kokolo, sam instaliraj xubuntu
<Mmike> on ti nebi smio sjebat windoze
<Mmike> "nebi smio"
<Mmike> al ak nemas nist u windozama, nije bed
<Mmike> jel? :)
<Kokolo> pa nemam nista, Chrome i to je to :D
<Kokolo> i driveri za grafiku 
<Kokolo> no nemam kako instalirati Xu kad mi ne prepoznaje particiju 
<Kokolo> fdisk -l baca gresku o particioniranju, ali prepoznaje particije
<Kokolo> nesto da je kroisten neki GT..... :D
<Kokolo> zaboarivo sam tocan naziv
<ivoks> o, danas skoti odlucuju
<hbogner> Kokolo, nemoj sludat Mmike, cad i corel rade ok u virtualki
<hbogner> cak i zahtjevnije stvari
<Kokolo> hbogner, jesi siguran?
<hbogner> imam ih
<Kokolo> na kojoj konfi?
<Kokolo> proc mi je slaba točka: intel 2620
<hbogner> heh, core i5, 2 jezgre dodjeljene za virtual i 12 giga za virtual
<Kokolo> neću ništa dalje ni komentirati :)
<ivoks> zasto bi cad vrtio u virtualki
<hbogner> tj radi i na cire i5 1 jezgra za virtual i 8gb rama
<ivoks> pa imas 3ds
<ivoks> il kak se zove, zaboravio :)
<ivoks> draftsight
<hbogner> ivoks, netrkljej opet, to nije civil3d
<Mmike> hbogner, 'rade ok', kaj ti to znaci?
<Mmike> da, mosh pokrenut
<hbogner> draftsight je osnovni cad
<Mmike> al' radi sporo :)
<hbogner> civil3d je civil3d
<ivoks> pa osnovni cad
<Mmike> 8 GB rama 
<Mmike> LOL :)
<hbogner> Mmike, rade ok sa gigabajtima rastera i velikim brojem tocaka 10k+
<ivoks> nije bas osnovni
<ivoks> radi sve sto radi i autocad
<Mmike> hbogner, al' slozit ces se da bi bolje radilo na native windozama?
<Kokolo> idealno rješenje: natjerati xubuntu da mi učita GPT particije od win8 i prepozna 100gb koje sam ostavio aza njega :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, ma to radi po defaultu
<Mmike> sam si ti nehs zesnijoi
<hbogner> Mmike, to je na nekim slabijim kompovima, sebi sam stavio 4 jezgre sa 20 giga rama  :D
<Mmike> Kokolo, instaliraj xubuntu, pa cemo slozit patricije
<Mmike> hbogner, kol'ko ti rama ima stroj?
<Kokolo> Mmike, kako da instaliram, a da ne sjebem windowse? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, uvjekl bolje radi nativno, neke 3d komponente zetaju u virtualizaciji, recimo 3dmodeliranje
<hbogner> Mmike, 32
<Kokolo> kad mi dcijeli dsik prepoznaje kao free space od 750GB, a raspored je : 200,450, 100
<Mmike> Kokolo, nesh sjebat windowse. xubuntu ce ti prepoznat da imas windoze i sam napravit 
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> cek, pri instalaciji ti pokaze da imas samo jednu patriciju?
<Kokolo> Mmike, da 
<hbogner> ivoks, meni treba vise od osnovnog cad-a
<Kokolo> free sapce od 750GB 
<Mmike> hbogner, koja ploca je to?
<Mmike> Kokolo, moguce da to uefi jebe :/
<Kokolo> Mmike, i jebe me uefi 
<Kokolo> jebao me i prije
<Kokolo> ali prije nisam ni mogao bootat ubuntu
<Mmike> eh :(
<Kokolo> pa sam se ponadao :(
<hbogner> GA-Z87X-UD3H http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4481#ov
<Kokolo> da ce htjet :D
<Mmike> a jel' nemres uefi ugasit u bijosu?
<Kokolo> e nemam pojma :D
<Mmike> hbogner, sad se sjecam da si mi to reko vec :)
<Kokolo> mislim da ne :D
 * Mmike bi htio plocu koja moze 64 gige rama na sebe
<hbogner> da, zaboravljas Mmike :D
<Mmike> al' su skupe
<Mmike> i 2011 socket mora gore
<Mmike> a ti procesori su tek skupi :(
<Kokolo> jer sam pokusavao i prije skoro godinu dana da to provucem, pa je moja ploca naisla na opce zgrazanje jer je baš komp kao za win8 namijenjen :D
<Kokolo> nisam mogao ni win7 dici 
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, LGA1150
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tebi nikad dosta rama :)
<SilverSpace> i 64g bilo bi ti malo 
<hbogner> aaha, krivo skuzio, da, za 64 nema ovih jeftinijih cpu kombinacija
<Kokolo> morat cu se zadovoljiti virtualkom (opet) čini mi se :D
<ivoks> hbogner: jel i kokolu treba takav cad?
<Kokolo> ma ne, meni treba nesto basic 
<Kokolo> Corel nisam nikad preko 20 000 objekata, a i to je samo ponekad :D
<ivoks> onda koristi draftsight
<Kokolo> na 2 sekunde :D
<hbogner> ivoks, neznam, ja sam mislio da mene pitas kaj ce mi cad :D
<hbogner> izgleda da sma krivo skuzio
<ivoks> izvrstan 2d alat
<Mmike> hbogner, LGA1150 ploce mogu max 32 gige
<ivoks> a besplatan
<hbogner> a sto se tice corela u zadnje vrijeme vise radim sa inkscape i scribusom neko sa corelom
<ivoks> nije free, ali hebiga
<Kokolo> moram vidjeti kako ekipa s faksa reagira na nesto sto nije autodeskovo :D
<ivoks> prakticki je isto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, fali mi 
<ivoks> ako ne i bolje
<hbogner> Mmike, da, krivo sam skuzio, ispravio sdam se, mislio sam da kazes da je moja 2011
<Kokolo> koliko su inksacpe i scribus kompatibilni sa Corelom? naime, svi partneri koriste corel i obicno im tako saljem fajlove 
<Mmike> hbogner, sad vidim :D
<Kokolo> i to je hrpa raznih strojeva koji su i ovako mušićavi, ne bi još komplicirao situaciju :D
<ivoks> corel je ime firme
<ivoks> koji tocno alat od corela?
<hbogner> na linuxu sam koristio draftsight kad mi je trebalo, i instaliram ga ostalima na windows kad trebaju neke osnocne stvari radit
<Kokolo> ivoks, ma mislim na coreldraw :D
<ivoks> kaj to jos postoji?
<Kokolo> yep :D
<hbogner> Kokolo, koji faks?
<ivoks> pa u kojem formatu sprema?
<Kokolo> *cdr
<ivoks> cdr
<Kokolo> hbogner, strojarstvo
<hbogner> cdr. verzija 16 :D
<hbogner> zadnje koliko se sjecam
<Kokolo> hbogner, ma još su i 12ice u igri :D
<Kokolo> moram spremati uvijek na nizu :D
<hbogner> Kokolo, koja godina?
<ivoks> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Frequently_asked_questions#Can_I_open.2Fimport_.2A.cdr_.28Corel_Draw_Vector_drawing_file.29_files_in_Inkscape.3F
<hbogner> 2 bratica su mi na strojarstvu :D
<Kokolo> hbogner, 2. ce bit, ali ja sam izvanredni 
<Kokolo> mislim da ce rjesenje bit u virtualizaciji...opet :D
<Kokolo> Lubuntu je radio đast fajn :D
<hbogner> aha, onda ih mislim neznas, oni su redovni, 1. i 3. koliko se sjecam
<hbogner> ili 2. i 4.
<hbogner> bar mislim, tako nekako su
<Kokolo> koji alat za virtualizaciju na windowžderima? Virtualbox? 
<ivoks> none
<Kokolo> :D
<Kokolo> boot repair ne bi bilo rjesenje za moj problem?
<SilverSpace> produzili su trecinu i sad se teze izlazi van iz golmanske trecine 
<hbogner> ja sam na win strojeve stavljao virtualbox, isto kao i na linux strojeve
<BotoMlat> Kak igrice na tabletu izgledaju .. :) preizvrsno
<BotoMlat> kokolo, s windowsima 8 si vec dobio hyper-v
<Kokolo> BotoMlat, gjdek ako?
<Kokolo> *gdje, kako?
<BotoMlat> stisni WINkey i pocni tipkati "turn windows features on or off" , kad ti se ponudi ta opcija, klikni, i u featurima nadji hyper-v. Moras imati VTx inejblan u BIOSu
<BotoMlat> also, #windows
<darko> uuu, mocno
<BotoMlat> Idem aute vozit' , jos ne vjerujem kak to na tabletima .. 
<SilverSpace> Larry Ellison, jedan od najbogatijih ljudi na svijetu, više nije direktor Oraclea
<SilverSpace> ln
<BotoMlat> nn
<hbogner> ode i ja
<hbogner> ln
<Mmike> nji nji nji
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kakve ?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-19
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> skoti papci
<vileni> nisu se odvojili?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> jaizza, a kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad cu vise jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadan dooooooooooobit nooooooooooooovo bankarstvo?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> prohibicija :) http://www.24sata.hr/politika/izlasci-bez-cuge-alkohol-ce-biti-zabranjen-mlaima-od-25-384932
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovakve: http://tinyurl.com/lswvap7
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/histerija-je-pocela-domogao-se-prvog-iphonea-6-i-odmah-mu-od-uzbudjenja-ispao-iz-ruke/772303.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebo lud zbunjenog 
<BotaniCar> ako aplikacija moze u sebe uvesti PKCS7 formatiran certificate file, u nacelu moze u sebe uvuci u RFC/text, right-right ? 
<BotaniCar> Jos imam problema s onim od juce i sad me puntaju da koristimo 1024b-sized certifikate, sto je nesmisleno ( hackabilni su vec 4 godine)
<BotaniCar> Pa kontam da se radije poigram s izvozom certifikata u drugom formatu, mozda zbog toga imaju problema. 
<SilverSpace> kaj im znaci ovo target to win http://www.index.hr/images2/bbcfinalnirezultatreferendum.jpg
<BotaniCar> pa, koliko glasova treba :) 
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim sad 
<SilverSpace> 50% + 1
<SilverSpace> http://dna-delivery.biokoda.com/get/player/iframe/eph.eph.main?id=b4cff6ee956da7ded6e59eddcea6610b
<BotaniCar> kakva je to pornografija, silver ? 
<SilverSpace> opaka
<SilverSpace> cure u godinama se narajcale i misle da su bolje od mladih
<BotaniCar> A ono, kao da mi muski biramo i/ili osudjujemo :) 
<SilverSpace> je da su dobre ali :)
<SilverSpace> kad mozes birat birao bi 
<BotaniCar> Istina, prvo mi se treba desiti da mogu biati :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> di nam jaizza ? nesto je zaposlena
<SilverSpace> mrzim kopiranje velikih datoteka preko mreze
<BotaniCar> Kako mi je dobro uspjela obiteljska slika :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/v/t1.0-9/582111_4176453019297_1325826449_n.jpg?oh=9e6f4de496ae197ef0bffcdf1b3c751c&oe=548AD1C2&__gda__=1418346753_70ec6ec1b00548924a714e3b4fa82867 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vec ima usi u skoli 
<BotaniCar> Krasno, kaj si ljudi vise ni vodu ne mogu priustiti ? 
<SilverSpace> kaze franko > nemam ih ja, bar se nadam 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nebriga za djecu to ti je to 
<SilverSpace> eh sad moram gledati men in black narucio netjak 
<SilverSpace> prvi dio 
<BotaniCar> Mogao si i gore proci :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zazvao si me juce predvece
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jesam, proslo me :)
<BotaniCar> Sto dobro biram prijatelje, sve redom mudraci :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vise te ne trebam! (tnx enivejz) :)
<BotaniCar> Nemere to tako. Kaj si strgao i kak si popravio ? :D
<weshmashian> nisam nista!
<BotaniCar> Logicno, trebao si me da nekaj potrgam !
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/poglavar-ruske-pravoslavne-crkve-na-dar-dobio-borbeni-avion/772039.aspx # to je poklon, a ne ti ! 
<BotaniCar> http://www.angryalien.com/0605/pulpfictionbuns.asp
<BotaniCar> Heh, clamova update skripta po zavrsetku obrise log fajl , i onda kod iduceg pokretanja pukne jer nema log file :) 
<jelly> zvuci kao da je paketar sfusao posal
<BotaniCar> Ae, ako kome kaj znaci: rpm -qa clamav | clamav-0.98.4-1.el6.rf.x86_64
<jelly> rpmforge?
<jelly> prijavi im bug report
<BotaniCar> bas gledam di mogu
<jelly> sad me mao strah kaki je njihov fail2ban paket koji koristim
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, sad moram otvarati racun na nji'ovoj bugzilli :) 
<Mmike> http://blog.bofh.it/debian/id_413
<jelly> sta veli Md
<Mmike> igustin, !
<obruT> super je ovaj linux i podrska za intel graficke
<obruT> zabloko mi se jedan od dva monitora i zbog faking monitora mi se krsio linux
<obruT> ulogiram se i crash... sve ode u kitu
<obruT> i tak par puta... dok nisam taj jedan monitor istekao iz struje, ustekao opet u struju i sad sve veselo radi
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi probao?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> works like a charm :)
<Mmike> (ak mislis na lxc)
<ivoks> na kojoj to distribuciji?
<Mmike> obruT, ti imas iste probleme s linuxom k'o ja s Windowsima :)
<Mmike> ivoks, 14.04
<Mmike> erm, ne
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> mogao si mountati filesystem u containeru?
<ivoks> jesi onemogucio apparmor?
<obruT> Mmike: izgleda...
<jelly> obruT: intel driveri i grafulje starije od sandybridge su grozno bagave
<SilverSp1ce> obruT: lol 
<SilverSp1ce> jebemti usb stick sjebe mi datoteku pri kopiranju i to ne svaki puta 
<SilverSp1ce>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/usberror.png
<SilverSp1ce> ide u smece 
<Mmike> potgro sam si sve
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem namountat ono kad je apparmor upaljen
<Mmike> doduse, nemrem sad nit kad je ugasen
<Mmike> mislim da sam onda na nekom debianu u vboxu to probao
<Mmike> nemam pojma vise
<SilverSp1ce> 8G u smece 
<SilverSp1ce> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prepoznajete-li-ovog-covjeka--nadzorne-kamere-usnimile-serijskog-kradljivca-bicikala/1221291/
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: mozda je i tebi ovaj ukrao 
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> meni iz podruma uzeo
<SilverSp1ce> neki domaci kaj je snimio tvoj bike 
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> pa dao nekom kljuc
<Mmike> kakoo bi-smo preveli 'logiranje'?
<Mmike> al' ne prijavljivanje
<Mmike> nego logiranje kanala
<SilverSp1ce> zapis povjesti 
<SilverSp1ce> zapisivanje
<SilverSp1ce> hm
<Mmike> jelda?
<Mmike> meni pada na pamet i biljezenje
<SilverSp1ce> hm biljezenje zabiljizavanje 
<SilverSp1ce> to mi je vise kao oznacavanje
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daj me ne gnjavi sad, SilverSpace  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> biljezenje
<Mmike> imas fakin biljeznicu
<Mmike> u koju biljezis
<SilverSpace> imam biljeznicu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> urudžbirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm mi smo na terenu imali dnevnicki zapis
<ivoks> Mmike: zapisivanje
<ivoks> moze i biljezenje
<Mmike> biljezenje it iz
<Mmike> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr#preview
<Mmike> bacite oko, viknite ako imate sugestsiju/ispravku
<ivoks> s pravilima
<ivoks> ne sa pravilima
<ivoks> #lubuntu and #ubuntustudio
<ivoks> s/and/i
<ivoks> Na [IRC/IrcTeam/Scope|osnovnim kanalima]]
<ivoks> fali jedna uglata zagrada na pocetku
<ivoks> [[IRC/Guidelines|IRC smjernice]
<ivoks> a ovdje jedna zadnja
<Mmike> jebote :)
<Mmike> ivoks++
<ivoks> koje se mora postivati cijelo vrijeme
<ivoks> umjesto
<ivoks> koje moraju biti poštovane svo vrijeme 
<ivoks> ovo drugo je srpski (infinitiv)
<ivoks> Neki od javnih Ubuntu IRC kanala se logiraju - svi se razgovori biǉeže na internetu. 
<ivoks> Neki od javnih Ubuntu IRC kanala se prate i biljeze.
<ivoks> Kanali koji su javno 'biǉeženi' 
<ivoks> Kanali koji se javno 'biǉeže' 
<ivoks> jel to lj? :)
<Mmike> da :)
<ivoks> aj, nek ti bude :)
<Mmike> znao sam da ces me, ako nitko drugi, ti tu podrzati :)
<ivoks> treba to forsirati malo, da
<ivoks> ex-yu su jedine zemlje koja na svojim tipkovnicama ni nemogu napisati sve svoje znakove
<ivoks> sramota
<jelly-home> ne hvala, već sam se pomirio s činjenicom da digrafi ružno izgledaju, da nigdje u bazama nisu ispravno upisani, i da se loše sortiraju
<jelly-home> za divno čudo ovaj ǉ gore izgleda potpuno isto kao lj
<ivoks> nece se popraviti ako cemo ignorirati problem
<jelly-home> netočno, neće se _nikad_ popraviti jer je minorna stvar, i jer previše ovisi o human inputu
<ivoks> moze se popraviti
<ivoks> zasto ne bi uveli novi znak za lj i nj?
<jelly-home> pisati heuristiku koja će input popravljati automatski i fulati Ljubljanu i konjunkciju je nezahvalno
<jelly-home> ivoks: zato što se ti novci mogu korisnije potrošiti
<ivoks> uvijek se mogu
<ivoks> ali se ne trose
<ivoks> ako se ne potrosi na to, potrositi ce se na prsut i janjetinu
<jelly-home> ne znam kako se veli frivolous po domaći
<jelly-home> radije nek se troši na janjetinu
<ivoks> kaj ti mislis da ovi koji odlucju di ce se novac trositi, da su pametniji od tebe ili mene
<ivoks> pa daj ih pogledaj
<ivoks> tupko do tupka
<ivoks> idem na pivo
<jelly-home> to odgovorno velim kao osoba čije je prezime neispravno u svim IT sustavima -- da, onaj tko ima volje i muda utjerati digrafe, ima sto drugih pametnijih stvari koje za isto truda može utjerati
<jelly-home> radije automatiziraj upis i transfer rezultata pretraga u zdravstvenom sustavu, umjesto da moram nositi papire od točke a do točke b
<Mmike> lol :)
 * Mmike ce utjerat digrafe
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nisu-sposobni-osigurati-ni-vlastiti-web-otkrivamo-pozadinu-slucaja-neda-mi-se/770582.aspx
<SilverSpace> aerodrom na opakom mjestu http://www.magellanjets.com/hs-fs/hub/66565/file-1571137412-jpg/Saba-Landing-Strip-Juancho-E.-Yrausquin-Airport.jpg
<Mmike> http://nixos.org/
<obruT> hmm.. kak na android mobitelu vidjet koju ipv6 adresu je dobio ? :P ipv4 vidim, ali v6 ne mogu naci
<SilverSpace> :)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8hSXH2AURo
<datase> YouTube: Maldonado Crash Singapore 2014 FP2 - 0:00:35 - 485 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> danas
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-20
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<ivoks> krasnog li vremena
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu
<ivoks> ovi talijani nisu normalni
<SilverSpace> aaaaajajajaj
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> ljepa ova staza singapur 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> popizdit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da :)
<Mmike> dobro je
<Mmike> tek u 15
<Mmike> a sutra utrku necu gledat jer nisam u zagrebu  :(
<Mmike> em ti rodbinu
<SilverSpace> poslje tri treninga nista mi nije jasno 
<Mmike> =zasto?
<SilverSpace> mecke vise nisu tako dominantne 
<Mmike> pa jedino se alonso ugurao napred
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueSizq_1pY4
<datase> YouTube: Using Magic To Make The Homeless Happy - 0:01:16 - 571,133 views - 885 likes / 11 dislikes
<SilverSpace> fakat su se izmjesali na ovom trecem treningu 
<SilverSpace> izgleda bit ce napete kvalifikacije 
<jelly-home> ivoks: "so ammoniated" that "...it scorches your tongue a bit." -- juznjaci znaju sta valja 
<Mmike> jebem se disleksicnog
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~/work/canonical/dt/prod/dtag.config_adjust> juju set jenkins jeknins-token=8f23e9ec7f86cad9858a7595074ac8be
<Mmike> ERROR unknown option "jeknins-token"
<Mmike> skoro 10 minuta mi trebalo da skuzim di je bed
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prvi ce bit mercedersi, dalje alonso/ricciardo/williamsi, nakon toga vettel mozda raikonnen
<Spawn> d dan
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> Q1
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Grosjean. Not happy. Bloody engine.
<MmikeDro> Silverspace dobro si ti reko...:-)
<MmikeDro> I, Vettel los :)
<MmikeDro> Ipak ne!
<MmikeDro> Wiliamski.malo.zaostali
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> mercedesi su fakat dobri 
<SilverSpace> ako ne bu frke na startu jedan od njih ce odnesti pobjedu
<MmikeDro> Yup.:-)
<MmikeDro> Ko.
<MmikeDro> Mlj
<MmikeDro> Idem doma
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/karamarko-i-kolinda-na-skupu-mladezi-hdz-a--kad-dodemo-na-vlast-svi-ce-zivjeti-u-blagostanju-/1221540/
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, BotaniCar1, doc' cete na svoje :D
<jelly-home> svi iz hadezea?
<darko> se kuzi ko u bajkove
<darko> kolko ovo cudo vrijedi
<darko> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/specialized-stumpjumper-2011-oglas-12715339
<darko> (neko mi ga nudi u zamjenu za nes)
<darko> (a bas mi treba neki bajk za sumu)
<Mmike> pa pise 9k kuna
<darko> pise, al i ja sam na svom kompu napiso bolesnu cijenu :D
<darko> (prodajem nes na njuskalu)
<darko> u kompove se kuzim, u bajkove ne
<Mmike> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/stumpjumper
<Mmike> ahahahah :)
<Mmike> 5k dolara novi :)
<Mmike> darko, nemam ti pojma
<darko> kaj niko ovdje nije pro bajker xD
<darko> obruT ?
<OneKorea> mijenja bicikl za komp. jao :))))))
<darko> sta os :D
<Mmike> darko, obruT i SilverSpace bi mogli znat
<darko> ping obruT SilverSpace
<Mmike> djeste mladici
<Mmike> ivoks, ima neki tool s kojim bih jednostavno napravio preseed file?
<Mmike> za automacku instalaciju?
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> :/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-21
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> pljeh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se spremas? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep 
<SilverSpace> :)
<darko> SilverSpace
<darko> [14.09.20=20:26:29] <darko> kolko ovo cudo vrijedi
<darko> [14.09.20=20:26:30] <darko> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/specialized-stumpjumper-2011-oglas-12715339
<darko> [14.09.20=20:28:30] <darko> (neko mi ga nudi u zamjenu za nes)
<darko> [14.09.20=20:28:47] <darko> (a bas mi treba neki bajk za sumu)
<SilverSpace> hm ovisi koliko se mislis vozit 
<darko> srednje
<darko> mislim malo po sumama
<darko> sumskim putevima, brdima itd
<SilverSpace> ne isplati ti se bas preskupe bicikle kupovat ako se malo vozis
<SilverSpace> moj je 5kk isasvim me dobro sluzi 5 godina
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/43124/lopov-friendly-kuca
<SilverSpace> za ovo moras biti majstor 
<darko> pa i ne bi ga kupovo, vec bi se mijenjali
<calmpitbull> a sto bi mijenjal
<darko> [14.09.20=20:26:29] <darko> kolko ovo cudo vrijedi
<darko> [14.09.20=20:26:30] <darko> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/specialized-stumpjumper-2011-oglas-12715339
<darko> [14.09.20=20:28:30] <darko> (neko mi ga nudi u zamjenu za nes)
<darko> [14.09.20=20:28:47] <darko> (a bas mi treba neki bajk za sumu)
<darko> [14.09.21=11:21:45] <SilverSpace> hm ovisi koliko se mislis vozit 
<darko> [14.09.21=11:21:55] <darko> srednje
<darko> [14.09.21=11:22:26] <darko> mislim malo po sumama
<darko> [14.09.21=11:22:30] <darko> sumskim putevima, brdima itd
<darko> [14.09.21=11:24:56] <SilverSpace> ne isplati ti se bas preskupe bicikle kupovat ako se malo vozis
<darko> [14.09.21=11:25:30] <SilverSpace> moj je 5kk isasvim me dobro sluzi 5 godina
<chaky> dobar je ovo bike, samo puno para ako mislis samo malo tek tako voziti. Za manje para (oko 5k) mozes naci odlican MTB, za vozit se samo po cesti i sumskim putevima. Ja imam MTB Cube Attention (6500kn) i meni je odlican upravo za ovakve situacije.
<chaky> Inace, sigurno taj vrijedi te pare, za koje lik prodaje, full suspension, Sram X9, Elixir kocnice
<chaky> SilverSpace: znas da me bilo pokupilo auto na magistrali dok sam vozio cestovni :)
<darko> ma ne bi ni razmisljo o njemu da moram dat lovu
<darko> al ak bi se mijenjali, onda mozda da
<darko> kolko je lako inace prodat takve bikeove? :D
<chaky> onaj tko je zainteresiran, upravo za ovakav bike, kupit ce ga odmah. Mozes pitati na dropbike forumu. Siguran sam da ce biti zainteresiranih.
<darko> tnx
<SilverSpace> chaky: ne ma daj i kako si proso :(
<chaky> SilverSpace: kao kaskader u filmu :) Salto preko haube od auta :), par ogrebotina i natecena desna noga. Kaciga je napukla, jer sam udario glavom od asfalt u prevrtanju.
<chaky> Ima od toga vec mjesec dana. Biciklo mogu baciti, jer popravak kosta vise od novog, i sada cekam da mi osiguranje isplati nesto novaca, pa da kupim novo.
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> chaky: jebo cestu 
<SilverSpace> mene neka baba skoro uz zid samljela retrovizor sam osjetio na hlacama 
<SilverSpace> sa desnestrane bio visoki zid 
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/evo-kako-ce-se-real-rijesiti-duga-bernabeu-mijenja-imu-u-abu-dhabi-za-500-milijuna-eura-/1221664/
<Hrki> vec se sada svaki drugi stadion  zove po arapima :)
<Mmike> chaky, a nisi ti kriv?
<SilverSpace> yah jos malo 
<chaky> Mmike: ne, ja sam isao glavnom cestom. Drugo auto se ukljucivalo sa sporedne ceste na glavnu i kada sam se tom autu priblizio na 2m, on je krenuo.
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> idijot : )
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> drugi put kameru nosi da vidimo pad :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: kamera mi je dosla sutra dan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> SJ4000, klon GoPro-a. Odlicna je.
<chaky> testirana je i pod morem :)
<SilverSpace> to je potpuno ista kao i igopro
<SilverSpace> ima lcd na sebi ?
<chaky> SilverSpace: http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2014/2/3/the-sj4000-action-camera-review.html
<chaky> 600kn s dostavom :)
<SilverSpace> prema 2kk uh
<SilverSpace> odlicno
<chaky> vidim da su sada izbacili novi model s wirelessom, kamera se sada zove SJCAM SJ4000. Ja imam stariji model.
<SilverSpace> odlicno ovo izgleda 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas ili rucas :)
<SilverSpace> rosberg u garazi 
<SilverSpace> problemi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gledam
<Mmike> sjebalo rozberga
<jelly-home> 216+25 > 238
<SilverSpace> kobajagi ni krug zagrijavanja 
<SilverSpace> hamilton mu iscupao zicu 
<jelly-home> krepao mi strim
<Mmike> kak su glupa ova dvojica :)
<SilverSpace> tko blaz i onaj coravi 
<SilverSpace> za sad poprilicno dosadna utrka
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh zicu mu iscupao 
<jelly-home> valjda ce rosberg sad konacno odustat
<SilverSpace> odustao
<SilverSpace> bivsa misica >> 'Sedmero mi ljudi radi tisuće komada nakita. Sve sam postigla sama, osim što mi mama vodi cijeli posao'
<SilverSpace> za sad ide sve super klada
<SilverSpace> nisam vec nista dugo uplatio
<Mmike> pa kak su debilna ova dvojica :)
<Mmike> "je li button bio u boksu'
<Mmike> pa pogledaj live timing, majmune!
<Infam0us> neko pomoc?
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/ObiwanWinton/status/513660233772978177/photo/1
<Mmike> lol :0
<Infam0us> moze li mi neko pomoci
<Infam0us> da instaliram\
<Infam0us> wireless usb driver
<SilverSpace> tri prvaka danas na postolju 
<SilverSpace> Infam0us: koji usb 
<SilverSpace> ako ne napises pitanje nitko ti ne moze pomoci
<Mmike> zasto safety car?!
<SilverSpace> smece na stazi
<jelly-home> oces rec da se perezov prednji kraj nije _uredno_ razletio u komade
<SilverSpace> fino se razletio :)
<SilverSpace> tek sredina utrke 
<obruT> kak je nekad bilo lijepse
<obruT> uzeo si noviji procesor... bio je brzi, uzeo si noviju graficku, bila je brza
<obruT> danas uzmes najnoviju graficku od 400 kuna, ali onda od prije 5 godina od 800 kuna je i dalje brza :P
<vileni> koje su graficke u pitanju?
<obruT> Nvidia 8600GT sam kupio prije milju godina, kostala je oko 800 kuna... iskopao neki radeon hd 5450 koji je star koju godinu
<obruT> taj radeon ima 4 puta vise memorije, vise nekih proc unita, novija tehnologija, djidje midje, no ipak je poprilicno sporija
<obruT> super je kak ta tehnologija napreduje :P
<jelly-home> nece stici odvesti svih 61 krug
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak to mislis 
<SilverSpace> preko 2h 
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> 28 minuta, a 16*1:50 je 29:20 
<obruT> ne kuzim zast dopuste prodavat proizvode koji imaju u sebi naziv "silent", a imaju ventilator :P 
<obruT> to ce kad tad prozujat
<Infam0us> ima li koga
<Infam0us> ?
<obruT> nema
<Infam0us> da mi pomogne da namestim usbwireless
<Infam0us> driver
<SilverSpace> ne :)
<obruT> samo mi botovi
<Infam0us> :(
<jelly-home> ?does not compute
<Infam0us> pazi radi i prepoznaje ga sistem ali kad odem u network menager
<Infam0us> nema nista
<SilverSpace> Infam0us: reko ti gore daj vec jedno napisi pitanje 
<Infam0us> aha silver
<Infam0us> sad vidim
<SilverSpace> koji usb i koja verzija ubuntu 
<Infam0us> relink
<Infam0us> slackware je
<Infam0us> nije ubuntu
<SilverSpace> uh ih jao 
<Infam0us> ma slicno je to sve
<Infam0us> :)
<Infam0us> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter                                                                      
<Infam0us> ovo izbacuje na lsusb
<Infam0us> http://pastie.org/9581079
<jelly-home> jel firmware instaliran?
<Infam0us> ovo na iwconfig
<Infam0us> kako to da znam?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1bLlMw
<SilverSpace> gugle bome sve zna 
<jelly-home> Infam0us: jel postoji /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin i 3070 ?
<Infam0us> premision denied
<Infam0us> SilverSpace sta ja da kucam da instaliram 
<jelly-home> za koju naredbu dobijes permission denied?
<Infam0us> /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin i 3070
<Infam0us> za to
<jelly-home> pa nisam rekao da ih pokrenes nego da vidis dal fajlovi postoje
<Infam0us> aha
<jelly-home> npr. ls -l /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin /lib/firmware/rt3070.bin 
<SilverSpace> jos 20 min i 11krugova
<Infam0us> nima
<Infam0us> rt3070.bin
<Infam0us> i w870.bin
<Infam0us> ima oba
<Infam0us> sta dalje ali na network conection nema nista
<jelly-home> to je otprilike sve sto znam o problemima s wifijem :-)
<Infam0us> ali zasto ga nema \
<Infam0us> tj zasto ne mogu da uhvatim wifi\
<Infam0us> ?
<SilverSpace> neas pravi firvare
<SilverSpace> firmware
<Infam0us> pa sta da radim onda silver?
<SilverSpace> instaliraj pravi OS :)
<Infam0us> ta 2 imam to rt i 2870
<Infam0us> ma ok je i ovaj samo mi reci sta da radim 
<SilverSpace> nemam ti pojma googlaj 
<SilverSpace> slackware mi je strano tjelo nis ne znam o njemu 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: taman ce im bit dosta :)
<Kokolo> Mmike, jesi tu?
<SilverSpace> 3.50 bilo da vetela za drugo mjesto 
<SilverSpace> 220 kunica u zep ni oral ni kopal
<Mmike> Kokolo, jo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, posrecilo ti se? :)
<Mmike> bogme je Hmeljton odlican bio danas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne to je znanje :)
<Mmike> jasta :)
<Kokolo> Mmike, oj :D ... koliko sam uspio zakljuciti iz kopanja po forumima, nema bas sanse da ja dignem xubuntu na svom racunalu...GPT uzasno jebe, a unutar xubunta opet vidim particije :/
<Mmike> Kokolo, kak to mislis 'opet vidis'?
<Mmike> kad opet?
<Kokolo> kad dignem live verziju 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Kokolo> prilikom bootanja mi ne prepoznaje ijednu particiju (kada idem intsalirati), ali u live podignom ih uredno prepoznaje
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> podigni live
<Mmike> i onda reci 'install'
<Kokolo> pokusao, opet ne prepoznaje :/
<Mmike> odi na manual onda
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> aj probaj ubuntu stavit
<Mmike> pa vidi dal' on radi ok
<Kokolo> odem na ono "else" pa bi tamo pokusao, ali ne ide :D
<Mmike> cudno mi je doduse d ainstaler se tako lose ponasa
<Mmike> na livecdu bi trebao imati gparted
<Mmike> pa mosh s njim resajzat patricije
<Mmike> i uturit ubuntu
<Kokolo> pa vec jesu risajzane
<SilverSpace> Ćiro: Ma može, sine, selfie, ali daj neka me zagrle ove ljepotice, a vi stanite sa strane
<Mmike> pa onda manual, isam namjesti di ti je sto
<Kokolo> Mmike, pa pod "manual" mi samo vidi samo cjelokupni dsik bez particija
<Mmike> ae
<Kokolo> ne mgou birati gdje ce instalirati
<Mmike> al' ti moras izabrat
<Kokolo> nemam kako, samo jedan dev/sda od 750GB
<Mmike> cek
<Kokolo> sto bi bio cjelokupni HDD
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/radar-za-mobitele-otkrivaju-vozaceve-razgovore-i-sms-poruke-962340
<SilverSpace> hm gdje je tu ustavne slobode 
<jelly-home> %$@# naslov
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ustavne slobode? :) za sto, za bit neodgovoran vozac? :)
<Mmike> Kokolo, znaci, kad ti se otvori onaj prozor di pise 'installation type', imas samo sda1 ?
<Kokolo> Da, imam 2 opcije: erase whole disk ili druga gdje biram gdje bi instalirao: izaberem drugu i on mi onda ponudi samo dev/sda od 750GB, a imam 3 particije spremne
<Kokolo> ostavio sam 100GB za Xubuntu
<Mmike> otvori terminal
<Mmike> i napisi unutra: cat /proc/partitions
<Mmike> sto ti veli;
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za spijuniranje :)
<Kokolo> e tu nastaje drugi problem: pisem s Windwosa jer mi je wireless disejblan u Xubuntuu i ne radi mi tipka da ga upalim...postoji tutorail za omoguciti wi fi, ali mi ne sprema te postavke na liveCDu :/
<SilverSpace> a kaj ako suvozac telefonira 
<Kokolo> mozda a to prvo rijesimo pa se onda mogu javiti s dignutog Live OSa
<Mmike> a onda prepisuj, sto da ti kazem :)
<Mmike> ili fotkaj :)
<Mmike> kako mislis - ne sprema ti postavke?
<Mmike> ne mora tih ih spremiti, samo da proradi
<Mmike> nemas zicu?
<Kokolo> e vidis, mogao bi sa zicom iz hodnika :D
<Kokolo> ali sam mislio da live CD sprema na tick sve izmjene, a da bi izmjene bile valjane, zahtijeva reboot
<Mmike> vjerojatno ne zahtjeva
<Mmike> daj taj tutorial da vidim
<Kokolo> ovo ssam koristio:
<Kokolo>  echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<Kokolo> tj. evo ga tutorail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558
<Mmike> kad napravis taj sudo tee
<Mmike> reci, k'o root: modprobe asus_nb_wmi
<Mmike> i onda reci lsmod | grep asus
<Mmike> i reci dal' ti se ispise stogod 
<Kokolo> idem na kabel pa se javim ;)
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> pas master nis od 200kn 
<SilverSpace> manchester me sjebo a vodili 3:1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znanje, a? :)}
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> to je tak propadnes na sigurnom paru 
<SilverSpace> ofo
<jelly-home> "sigurnom"
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa kad je jos su ii vodili 3:1
<obruT> neka utakmica je u tijeku ?
<SilverSpace> medvescak dobio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace otkrio kladjenje :)
<Mmike> obruT, kad je slijedeca E-Formula?
<Mmike> E-mail, E-cigareta, E-formula... man :)
<jelly-home> Formula E?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma rijetko se ja kladim 
<SilverSpace> sigurno nisam sest mjeseci 
<Mmike> jelly, yup, formula na struju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to k'o da ja velim da ne pijem - eto, nisam cijelih tjedan dana :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo ipod ako je jailbreak onda nece radit na ubuntu ako je orginal firware gore onda radi pas kosti
<Mmike> ODAKLE OVI USRANI KOMARCI?!
<SilverSpace> da i mene veceras izgrizli 
<obruT> Mmike: nemam pojma... nisam nesto pratio...
<obruT> idem dalje gledat film... nesto me zajebava disk ili sata kabel na kucnom serveru :P
<SilverSpace> samo se tjesi da je kabel :)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj trokira film?
<Mmike> tak je meni isto
<Mmike> popizdio sam
<Mmike> dok nisam skuzio da je oso kontroler na remote serveru s kojeg sam sshfso
<SilverSpace> kakk da ubijem zombi proces 
<SilverSpace> vec mi se nije dugo dogodilo da ga nikako ne mogu ubit
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nikako, cekas da mu se roditelj udostoji pozvati wait()
<jelly-home> Z je vec mrtav, od procesa nema nista osim broja, samo ceka da ga roditelj primijeti i pokopa
<SilverSpace> ali ne mogu ga pokrenut opet kad visi
<SilverSpace> pih kaj god da radim ne ide 
<SilverSpace> sad se nece aplikacija pokrenut bemti 
<jelly-home> ne visi taj koji je Z nego njegov roditelj (PPID)
<jelly-home> dakle vidi sto je s parent pidom
<SilverSpace> sad mi se zamrznuo ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> jebo ipod 
<SilverSpace> jebo ios
<SilverSpace> kretene iz apple bi mogo tuc dan i noc 
<Mmike> kaj meces ubuntu na ipod? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da bar mogu niko sretniji od mene 
<obruT> zatrokiro da...
<obruT> malo sam pomrdo kablove, sad radi sve ok
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je kako su ti sata konektori u biti losi
<obruT> i meni se cini, nije mi ovo prvi put
<SilverSpace> jebemu mrak preuzeo vodstvo u f1
<SilverSpace> na pocetku mi je bio ok ali sad mi je ljiga 
<SilverSpace> rtl2 f1 prasicko to jos cekam
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/O7A237AiFhu
<SilverSpace> raketa 
<SilverSpace> kaj http://jebo.me/pas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i meni je lljuiga
<Mmike> a'l je lik jeben vozac
<Mmike> kakva golcina :D
<Mmike> jelly!!!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma i ja ne sporim umjece voznje 
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/magnussena-mucilo-prevruce-sjedalo/
<SilverSpace> jebote led
<SilverSpace> kipuca voda
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/androidni-projektor/136101.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/leicester-sokirao-man--united--van-gaal-i-drustvo-nestali-u-20-minuta--od-1-3-do-5-3/1221709/
<SilverSpace> kako su me sjebali 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja bih ih tuzio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj prasicko je fakat pretjerao danas 
<SilverSpace> jebote kako je rus dobio panj u glavu uzas http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/5a744a1cd4a071a4896f8383beeed182
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-14
<kre> Mmike: a uz sve vece ili manje pizdarije, nama na Icehouseu nije VXLAN nikad proradio
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-09-12
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> treba tko kutiju za vanjski disk 2.5 usb prikljucak 
<SilverSpace> sata
<SilverSpace> disk
<BotoSmoto> Ja ! 
<BotoSmoto> Taman si mi naletio :) 
<BotoSmoto> Imam 4 diska s serijama koje nisam upiknuo u racunalo ~5 godina, sad kontam da bi mozda trebao checkdisk napraviti :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.back2gaming.com/wp-content/gallery/kingston-hyperx-ssd-120gb/kingston_hyperx_ssd_review_0008.jpg
<BotoSmoto> U stvari, ne trebam - 2,5" :( 
<jelly> lol, agencija za ovrhe "Uvala sunca"
<SilverSpace> mali je 
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: da 2,5"
<BotoSmoto> jebaj ga, trebam vecu skatulju :) A nis, budem raskopao kuciste i popikao to unutra 
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: ak bus trebao znas di ima 
<BotoSmoto> :*
<BotoSmoto> Imam sveskup jedan 2,5" disk 
<SilverSpace> dobio tri komada i jos jednu elektroniku iz cetvrtog
<jelly> SilverSpace: usb2 ili usb3?  :-)
<dodobas> e BotoSmoto i... usao sam u Definace Bay .. :)
<dodobas> đes ti ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: SSDs and USB 3.0 flash drives tak bar pise
<BotoSmoto> dodobas: as usual, radim i nemam se vremena igrati :) ne znam da sam 1h igrao :) 
<dodobas> pa ok... dokle si dosao :)
<BotoSmoto> Ne sjecam se :( 
<BotoSmoto> Prvi gradic u koji mozes doci :) 
<dodobas> :/
<dodobas> ah da... svidja mi se sto stvarno mozes donositi odluke ... u smislu s kojom stranom zelis biti 'dobar'
<dodobas> i to se manifestira kroz dijalog
<Mmike> SilverSpace: trebam ja!
<Mmike> dodobas: cemo jest danas?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja uhvatio neku prehladu... dovukao se autom do faksa...
<dodobas> mislim da nista od mene danas
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ti je samo izgovor za ljenost od kad si kupio auto :)
<dodobas> Mmike: evenuatlno te mogu skupit autom... pa odemo negdje ?
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak trebaš znaš gdje sam :)
<Mmike> ja sam mislio dopedalirat do burgeraja
<dodobas> a mogao bi se prosetati...
<dodobas> to ne bi bio toliki problem...
<Mmike> dodobas: ili do yellow submarineta
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znam di si, idem u srijedu, valjda, do ivoksovih, do knjigovodje, pa cu bit tam u kvartu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kajbelish? :D
<dodobas> rakija/brlja/maksijuza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znam da ces sigurno pogrijesiti :) tj. nesto zajebat :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> lako vama penzicima
<Mmike> sjedim, kopam nos, popijem pivo kak k'o dodje
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :) i ic nazad u skolu 
<SilverSpace> imam svaki dan budenje u 7:15
<SilverSpace> manje djete manja briga vece djete veca briga zato jos uvijek uzivajte dok mozete 
<dodobas> Mmike: yellow sub je nesto blize... pa bi tamo... ako ti nije problem
<Mmike> dodobas: nikaki problem
<Mmike> dodobas: losiji su, al' dajmo im jos jednu sansu
<Mmike> i nemaju IPA
<BotoSmot1> SilverSpace: mene je samo strah onog dana kad mi sin dodje doma i kaze da je trudan :) 
<Mmike> nego psenicni paulaner koji toce u case za medovinu :D
<dodobas> Mmike: meni i tako nije dan za IPA/... nego toplu vodu ... u kojoj su namakali neki caj ...
<Mmike> dodobas: nemoj se forsat, ima dana za zderacinu
<dodobas> pa moram nesto pojest... cujemo se jos... 
<dodobas> za sad je 'ok'
<dodobas> nego Python 3.5 je izasao ...
<Mmike> ja sam jos na 2.7
<Mmike> kad openstack predje na 3.x :)
<Mmike> eeee
<Mmike> kre: sorry, tek sad vidio :) GRE vam, pretpostavljam, ne pase, na vas 'skejl'?
<Mmike> dodobas: a koje doba?
<Mmike> 12 pre rano?
 * Mmike je, kao sto se vidi, gladan - dete bilo detinjavo jutros i nisam stigo jest
<SilverSpace> BotoSmot1: :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nije
<Mmike> dodobas: onda 12, yellow submarina!
<Mmike> dodobas: jedino ak ce kisa padat onda drekec
<ivoks> Mmike: ivoks je dojcland do cetvrtka
<kre> Mmike: u pocetku da, dok je bio PoC, a sad to sve kurnije i sporije radi
<kre> posebice je kurno sto u icehouseu nemas active/active neutron model
<kre> a i ono, sa VXLAN-om bi mogli offloadati na pravi SDN device
<kre> (za terminaciju)
<ivoks> gle, kre :)
<kre> o legendo
<ivoks> sve to imas sad
<ivoks> i active/active gateway
<kre> ivoks: da, ali ne u icehouseu, a upgrade tijekom rada je nemoguc
<ivoks> i vxlan terminaciju
<jelly> samo ti treba tri inzenjera iz canonicala da naprave da radi?
<ivoks> da, nije bilo u icehouse
<ivoks> u biti da
<ivoks> mi smo to napravili za svoje klijente
<kre> nazalost prosla je godina dana i imamo aktivan openstack sa 600 vcpuova koji nemremo razjebat sam tak
<kre> :/
<ivoks> i ne trebate
<jelly> kaj nema to cudo live migration
<BotoSmot1> #onokad guras platformu koja je u konstantnoj beti :) 
<kre> da, trebamo samo dici novi i migrirati customere :)
 * jelly migrira VMove sa jednog clustera na drugi bez problema
<Mmike> ivoks: ne trebas ti meni, bitno da je mirka tamo :)
<ivoks> nije, ona je sa mnom
<jelly> UTEKLA
<dodobas> Mmike: a tek ce poslije 16 navodno
<Mmike> kre: pa to ti je cas posla :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa... ovisi :)
<Mmike> dodobas: a nadajmo se
<Mmike> dodobas: jer, glad je velika :D
<dodobas> Mmike: samo javi kad kreces meni treba 5-6 minuta do tamo
<Mmike> dodobas: ack
<BotoSmot1> https://youtu.be/sfkbxzilVC4
<datase> YouTube: First Look: Apple’s New iPhone 6S - 0:03:08 - 1043013 views - 4799 likes / 442 dislikes
<BotoSmot1> sos: http://vinescope.com/v/2348
<Mmike> jednom cu koristiti neki ticketing/workcaseorderkurac sustav koji actually valja
<Mmike> placem za Kayakom, placem, koliko je SalesForce los
<dodobas> Mmike: jednom ces 'napisati'.... ticketing sustav koji je...
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> jer me nitko nikad nece platiti za to
<kre> Mmike: vecina koje sam vidio je bila uzasna u usporedbi sa Kayakom
<kre> (iako je i Kayako teski k cim ides raditi specificne filtre da nadjes sto te zanima)
<Mmike> meni je kayako bio prvi
<Mmike> i ona stara verzija je bila ok
<kre> RT/TT mi je preuzas
<Mmike> onda je poptara napravio upgrade 
<Mmike> i onda je oso kayako ukurac - spor, ocajan, leaka u chromeu
<Mmike> al' je i dalje to sve mila makja kad vidis SalesForce
<Mmike> da, RT je katastrofa :)
<kre> recimo OTRS je bio podnosljivo los
<Mmike> ja sam searchao kayako u reflecetdu uvijek na ded206 :D SQL FTW :)
<jelly> kaj fali Jiri
<Mmike> memorije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> uvijek te stalno :)
<jelly> ak imas parsto ticketa dnevno je ok
 * BotoSmot1 just throws hardware at problem 
<jelly> Mmike: mi je vrtimo na 3GB virtualki
<Mmike> jelly: nisam jiru aktivno koristio kao user, tj, jesam, al' to je banalno bilo
<Mmike> kayako sam hard core koristio i onak
<Mmike> pun kurac sranja
<Mmike> al' velim, kad usporedim to sa ovim drekom sto sad imam
<Mmike> kayako je majka
<jelly> ima sve sto treba, jedino je sad skupa ko sam vrag
<BotoSmot1> Joj, Mmike nisam ti ispricao svoju nedavnu dogodovstinu s Kayakoom :) Pokusali smo integrirati kayako i SugarCRM, sve je radilo fino, onda smo naletili na jedan problem koji nismo mogli rijesiti sami. Kontaktiramo kayakovce, vele da nam mogu pomoci. Dao im account da mogu raditi, jave da su slozili. Provjerimo feature, sve OK. Pogledam ticket count, a broj za *2* reda velicine veci nego bi trebao - su
<BotoSmot1> gar je kod svakog synca trigerirao kayako da napravi kopiju svih ticketa :) 
<BotoSmot1> Restorao sam backup devetsto puta :) 
<BotoSmot1> Mjesec dana su rjesavali svoj "fix" :) 
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je bivsi kolega zabunom mergeao SVE tickete u jedan
<BotoSmot1> Woah ! 
<jelly> to treba znat :-)
<Mmike> bilo oko, neznam, 100njak otvorenih ticketa od valjda 50ak customera
<Mmike> i ovaj sve spojio
<Mmike> dodjem ujutro, gledam, ima 6 ticketa
<Mmike> reko
<Mmike> nekaj tu ne valja :)
<BotoSmot1> fantasticno :) 
<kre> jelly: meni su ti Atlassian alati uzas, s obzirom na sporost i cijenu
<jelly> nisi pomislio "sve se rijesilo"
<Mmike> jelly: yea, right :) it's p0rn :)
<BotoSmot1> jelly: to bi bilo kao da pomislis "sve je u redu" kad je u nagiosu sve zeleno :) Naravno da prvo pomislis da je alat strgan :D
<jelly> kre: na sporost se naviknes :-)
<jelly> nije spora jira koliko ima sugav javascript
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde testiraj hrvatski canonical broj
<Mmike> ivoks: ajde
<Mmike> ivoks: kak to napravim?
<ivoks> Mmike: javit ce ti se is
<Mmike> i zash svi ocete sve bas kad se ja planiram ic hranit?
<Mmike> ivoks: yup, javio se axino
<jelly> BotoSmot1: imam jedno zuto u appletu, nista vise
<jelly> (doduse isfiltrirani su svi aknoleđani vani)
<BotoSmot1> Ne bi te zabrinulo da ni tog zutog nema ? :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: cini se da radi :)
<Mmike> ivoks: cek jos malo
<Mmike> ivoks: radi
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> koji je broj?
<Mmike> 0800 neki
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> mongodb 
<Mmike> a disaster not waiting to happen
<Mmike> but happening
<dodobas> Mmike: is it happeneing ?
<Mmike> dodobas: a da
<Mmike> dodobas: sam malo, usralo me na poslu
<Mmike> potrgo se mongodb
<Mmike> naravno
<dodobas> w8ting
<jelly> w8ing?
<dodobas> jelly: first 't' is slient :)
<jelly> wut
<SilverSpace> knedli od sljiva
<jelly> ponekad me dokumentacija od vendora razveseli
<jelly> > Za više informacija o bonding i vlan opcijama, kao i općenito o mogućim konfiguracijskim parametrima (varijablama) u tim ifcfg fileovima, valja pregrepati network skripte u /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts kada nam nešto zatreba, a ne znamo kako se to radi.
<kre> zvuci kao nesto sto bi barba Zubo napisao
<jelly> BINGO
<kre> ehehehhe...
<obrut> vidjeh ga bas neki dan :)
<ivoks> ubuntu phone ima teathering! \o/
<ivoks> to je to...
<ivoks> sad ima sve
<jelly> rep i duge usi?
<Mmike> sto smo danas naucili?
<Mmike> da je mongodb drek
<Mmike> zasto je drek?
<Mmike> jer je tako napravljen
<dodobas> u verziji 3.0 imaju neki novi nestabilni backend engine... koji se navodno temelji na berkley DBu ili nekoj njegovoj inkarnaciji
<jelly> dodobas: ne postoji toliko dobar library ili API da ga los programer ne bi znao pogresno upotrijebiti
<dodobas> jelly: yes
<Mmike> dodobas: mongo?
<Mmike> ima novi nestabilni engine?
<Mmike> as opposed to - stari nestabilni engine? :)
<Mmike> svaki put kad moram nesto s mysqlom drkerat i kad popizdim kak je mysql u kurcu - sjetim se mongodba, pa mi bude lakse
<Mmike> al' onda svaki put kad moram nesh s tim mongoom, muka mi je
<Mmike> k'o stari djed sam
<dodobas> http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-notes/3.0/#wiredtiger
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> i MEH
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ima nesto da je dobro za tebe? :D
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> postgres :)
<jelly> cevapi
<jelly> Mmike: i ljuti ajvar?
<Mmike> moze
<SilverSpace> jelly: eh ne pretjerivati i luk je obavezan
<obrut> ne znam zasto napominjati luk uz cevape ? to ko da kazes sarma sa zeljem, naravno da je sa zeljem...  cevapi su jelo koje se sastoji od: komadica mesa, lepinje i luka :)
<obrut> osim naravno u dalmaciji, tamo nemos dobit luk i da oces, tamo umjesto luka dobis kapulu :)
<jelly> /o\
<Mmike> obrut: krivo
<Mmike> obrut: ja ne jedem cevape s lukom
<Mmike> stovise, molim da mi ne metnu luka
<Mmike> lose mi bude od luka :(
<Mmike> od kad mi je zuc izvadilo nemrem luk bas jest, a krastavce i paprike, svjeze, uopce
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<vileni> Mmike: kako bi onda na gulas dosao, tamo je bilo jedno kila luka :)
<vileni> i 3kg mesa
<BotoSmot1> A kaj , bilo bi mu malo zlo jedno 3 iduca dana :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> majstor http://is.gd/g6ONqd
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/fGqSVM
<jelly> http://www.statter911.com/2014/05/03/remember-hose-railroad-track-picture-now-rest-story/
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sad znas ko nema drugog posla nego radit google reverse image search ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<vileni> Mmike: zasto tebe toliko muci upload :)
<ipozgaj> oj
<ipozgaj> Mmike: sto ne vjerujes? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: idu mi na q ti Mac zealoti, jos su gori od pingvina
<Mmike> ipozgaj, :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa zato kaj imam terabajte za uploadat
<Mmike> vileni, a i onda terabajti za cuvat negdje - kostaju
<Mmike> doma mi je to najelegantnije
<Mmike> sam kaj eto, pitas jedno, a njih 500 odgovara nesh sasma 11sto
<vileni> ovo drugo da, ali terabajti, pustis ih neka idu
<Mmike> da
<vileni> ljudi koji citaju sa razumijevanjem, i iz gledista onog koji pita skoro pa da ne postoje
<Mmike> preko megabitnog uploada cekam 90 dana
<Mmike> i onnda za mjesec/dva imam novi TB za uploadat, i tak
<Mmike> nema smisla
<vileni> pa ako rdiffas
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kaj nisi ti tu pricao kad si poceo raditi u BejzFooku da je Mac super? :)
<vileni> mislim, sjecam se kad sam mjesec dana skidao 700mb preko dialup
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> nema smisla :)
<vileni> ali to je bilo 3-5kb/s
<vileni> sad imas barem 70ak!
<vileni> uostalom, za inicijalni bekap ti sredim gigabitni link :D
<Mmike> ;) Ama, nije opcija :)
<vileni> najbolja ti je opcija naci stan u dometu optike
<vileni> i uzmemo hetznerov storage server
<vileni> pa podijelimo troskove
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa hardware mi je super
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ali svrsavanje na OSX mi ide na jetra, iskreno mislim da su Windowsi bolji
<ipozgaj> takve glupe probleme imam svaki dan da je to strasno
<Mmike> vileni, nije opcija, previse je toga
<Mmike> vileni, kad mi crkne hecner, di sam onda? opet moram uploadat?
<Mmike> to s remote backupom je toliko neprakticno da ne kuzim zakaj uopce ljudi to gledaju k'o opciju
<vileni> Mmike: kako mislis crkne, pa to je hecner
<vileni> :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa ionako bi trebao "remote"
<Mmike> ipozgaj, meni je bed s MacOSom (doduse, minimalno sam radio tamo) sto je to k'o da mi netko zavezao ruke, i rekao 'aj sad radi'
<Mmike> K'o Unity.
<vileni> kod nekoga ostaviti to u sefu barem, ako vec zelis na diskove
<vileni> meni se jednostavno nebi dalo svako toliko kopirati nesto
<Mmike> vileni, pa, ne zelim na diskove, pitam, jel' ima neka bolja brija, tj, koliko je to lose s diskovima?
<Mmike> pa, nije svako toliko
<Mmike> jednom mjesecno
<Mmike> ili rjedje
<vileni> previse
<Mmike> ipak stoji na storageu doma
<Mmike> ovo je za slucaj da storage nepopravljivo crkne
<vileni> ja cu tek sad sloziti storage
<vileni> doma
<ipozgaj> Mmike: tocno to
<Mmike> ipozgaj, osh rech da nemas ajfon? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: kakti apple je poznat po usability, a out of the box ne mozes nista napraviti bez jebenog misa
<ipozgaj> nemam
<kre> oo ipozgaj 
<ipozgaj> ono, iskoci ti prozor sa yes/no, I ne radi switchanje sa tabom :)
<ipozgaj> o kre! :)
 * Mmike je danas popravio staroj ajfon :) nazvao frenda koji mu je objasnio kak da napravi hardreset bez da se izgube podaci (fala, nixhr_) :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa kaj nemres ljievo/desno pa enter/space?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: mozes staviti brew i vuci sto ti treba, ali pola stvari fali ili su stare verzije
<ipozgaj> Mmike: out of the box ne, ali mozes neki config editirati i onda radi lol
<vileni> usability u mac svijetu ima skroz drukcije kriterije :)
<Mmike> katastrofa :)
<vileni> mi se u firmi zezamo da ako zajebes stvar da ces morati koristiti magic mouse
<vileni> imamo jedan viska jer dizajner nije mogao raditi na njemu :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: isto, frisko rebootan stroj, pokrenut Outlook, Chrome i iTerm2
<ipozgaj> 360 procesa
<ipozgaj> :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa ok, dobro :)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> ps -ef | wc -l
<Mmike> 453
<Mmike> doduse, meni je stroj up 10 dana i imam tristopedesetmilijardi sranja upaljenih :)
<vileni> 150 procesa ti je od chromea sigurno :)
<Mmike> nije, sam 40 :D
<ipozgaj> vileni: nije, dva taba imam otvoreno, samo tri ekstenzije koristim
<ipozgaj> pocket, uBlock i google translate
<vileni> ipozgaj: kad ti treba samo facebook i google :)
<ipozgaj> blizu, interni task tool :)
<vileni> meni chrome ima veci uptime nego hecnerovi serveri
<ipozgaj> vileni: ja ako imam otvoreno vise od 10 tabova, totalno sam zbunjen
<ipozgaj> ako ne vidim full title u tabu
<ipozgaj> tako da ih skoro nikad nemam vise od 10-15
<vileni> ipozgaj: svako ima svoje, meni je to kao temporary task management
<vileni> sto je prilicno zahtjevno za memoriju :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ja obicno nakon sastanaka imam 50 tabova otvorenih
<Mmike> onda jedno 15 minuta to dovodim u red
<Mmike> i nova fora - u petak GASIM laptop (ne suspendavam ga k'o inace), a na desktopu gasim sve browsere eklipsere i pgadmine i sve
<ipozgaj> ja Mac ionako moram gasiti bar jednom tjedno jer se prebaci sa intergriranu graficku, i onda je jedini fix reset + reset SMC/NVRAM :)
<vileni> to bi ja trebao
<vileni> ja samo monitore pogasim
<vileni> stroj radi
<ipozgaj> i onda hocu baciti counterstrike navecer i imam 20fps :)
<vileni> za slucaj da mi treba nesto preko vikenda sa njega
<vileni> ipozgaj: na kojem to macu igras?
<ipozgaj> vileni: rMBP, ne znam koji je tocno model
<vileni> ipozgaj: a ima nvidiu neku?
<ipozgaj> vileni: da, i radi pristojno, inace imam oko 120fps... ali iz nekog razloga je bar jednom ili dva puta tjedno zblesira i prebaci u neki power saving mode i onda forsira integrairanu... a na toj imam 20fps
 * Mmike ceka da se Project Cars pojavi za SteamOS
<vileni> 120fps je jako lijepo
<ipozgaj> vileni: i jedini fix je reset SMC (zahtjeva reboot)
<Mmike> vileni, e, vish - di je server za LFS?
<vileni> ja jedino dotu
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta nije up?
<Mmike> pa 
<ipozgaj> vileni: probao i to, prekonfuzno mi je
<vileni> dejan to odrzava sad
<Mmike> vileni, probao sinoc, i nisam mogo
<vileni> hm
<api984_> vecer
<api984_> pozdrav ekipo
<ipozgaj> vileni: jedino sto imam na Steamu a da igram je CS:GO, CivV, CK2 i EU4
<vileni> ipozgaj: za dotu trebas prvo izgubiti jedno 50-100 sati :D
<vileni> next thing, imas 1000 sati 
<vileni> ipozgaj: pravo pitanje je, koliko toga imas na steamu a da ne igras? :)
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnCExCxtE3E <- to je dota?
<datase> YouTube: Dota 2 WTF Rampage Compilation 3 - 0:24:33 - 1006699 views - 20218 likes / 657 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> da, nisam neki fan
<vileni> Mmike: a i ne mozes samo tako postati :)
<vileni> to te ili uvuce ili ne, ali u svakom slucaju treba dosta vremena
<ipozgaj> vileni: mozda 10ak igri
<vileni> Mmike: izgleda da je server fizicki ugasen, nedostupan mi je :)
<Mmike> vileni, :(
<vileni> bude vjerojatno sutra up
<ipozgaj> vileni: also, Dota runde traje predugo
<vileni> ipozgaj: da, to je najveci problem
<vileni> nema da sjednes i malo odigras
<BotoSmot1> ipozgaj: ne ako znas igrati 3x bolje od svih, i tim ti je takav :) 
 * BotoSmot1 je fodder u doti
<vileni> jos kad je ekipa neka, pa dok se svi skupe, najedu, poseru i ostalo
<vileni> pa onda jedan igra a klinac mu visi sa ruke
<vileni> i nista ne moze pogoditi
<ipozgaj> BotoSmot1: vjerujem da je ista situacija kao i na CS:GO :), obicno dobijes jednog idiota, jednog koji zna itd
<vileni> drugi ima poziv pa igra sa jednom rukom i bez zvuka
<Mmike> zato fino sjednes u formulu
<Mmike> i vozis u krug
<ipozgaj> a drugi tim ima smurfa koji je 10x veci rank nego sto mu prikazuje, i koji te totalno razvali
<vileni> u doti imas zapravo ranking sustav
<BotoSmot1> ipozgaj: tvoja firma sigurno ima guild ili dva :) 
<ipozgaj> BotoSmot1: ne igram Dotu
<vileni> ali kad te stavi u rang gdje svi misle da znaju a nemaju pojma, onda je gadno
<BotoSmot1> ipozgaj: ni ja, samo pricamo, frma ti sigurno ima bar jedan guild za bilo kaj :D
<ipozgaj> da :)
<ipozgaj> ovi iz firme koji igraju su vecinom par rankova iznad mene pa ne igram s njima bas cesto
<Mmike> formula.... u krug....
<vileni> Mmike: ma bezveze to :) bio ti je project cars na akciji za vikend
<Mmike> vileni, a bude opet
<Mmike> vileni, a asseto corsa, vozis kaj?
<Mmike> e, pribavio sam G27 :) al' me strah izvadit ga iz kutije
<vileni> Mmike: daj ga meni, budem ja
<vileni> :D
<vileni> moram ici setati psa
<jelly> Mmike: remote backup ce biti ok kad budes imao 80/40 doma 
<jelly> meni na samo 20Mbps uploada nije neka fora 
<Mmike> jelly, nece nit onda jer mi je bolje/draze/lakse imat to sve na diskovima u ormaru
<Mmike> previse je toga :/
<ipozgaj> pe-cache: food?
<ipozgaj> ups
<Mmike> pe-cache
<jelly> Mmike: dok ti ne izgori ormar i laptopi, da
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> ja cu umret :D
<Mmike> jelly, da, ne, off-site :) kod mame/bake/tete :)
<BotoSmot1> toto , kod stare majke, da povecas sanse da ostanes bez te kopije : ) 
<jelly> NE DIRAJ ZIMNICA 09-2015
<jelly> u spajzu, na policu
<BotoSmot1> cek, KGK je preko ljeta preselila ured u Split ?! :) 
<BotoSmot1> Ahahahaha
<BotoSmot1> Pa kaj je nora, ima sve one Brijune, a ona u Split :) 
<vileni> jelly: na cemu to imas 20mbit?
<jelly> na necem testnom
<vileni> Mmike: evo upalio dejan server
<vileni> bio je upaljen ali zaboravio sam da je restriktiran ssh
<jelly> vileni: obicno imam vise uploada nego downloada :-(
<vileni> jelly: znam, steta sto nemaju obrnutu ponudu, tipa 10/50 :)
<vileni> i onda kome bas treba uzme dvije pretplate :)
<Mmike> vileni, thnx! :)
<vileni> Mmike: jedino sto nitko ne igra vjerojatno :)
<vileni> vecina ekipe je upravo upalila dotu
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam sad malo
<Mmike> brijem da sad idem gledat telku i slusat zenu kak ju dete zabejava :)
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, ping
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: pong
<BotoSmot1> cp1250_kick.pl #Kicks people using cp1250 charset (Tomasz Poradowski)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-15
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj se kaj kaj? :D
<jelly> kaaaaaaj
<Mmike> glupi automounter
<Mmike> imam ssdove s btrfsa mountane jedno 52 puta
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> 56 jezgri fino radi pod povrayem :D
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj kaj kaj kaj hoces batinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xxkLkbzD34
<datase> YouTube: KAWASAKI 3P - Kaj kaj kaj - 0:02:55 - 89972 views - 226 likes / 17 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kajaznam kaj , pingal si me u 23:13
<Mmike> a nest jesam, da
<BotaniCar> presuper je nfsen, jos kad bi ka imao kak provjeriti 
<BotaniCar> *kak
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> Mmike: gdje imas taj server
<Mmike> vileni, na poslu, koriste ovi kernelasi najcesce pa im treba za brzo zbuildat kernel i to
<Mmike> preskupo djubre, imho
<Mmike> btw, gledam sad LGA2011 procove i ploce, pa to je za propizdit skupo
<Mmike> ploce do 1000 kuna mogu samo 32 gige DDR3 memorije, ili eventualno 64 gige ddr4
<Mmike> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5138#sp <- 1700 kn, a samo 32 gige rama
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> mislim da necemo kupovat novi komp ove godine :)
<Mmike> idem do ureda
<vileni> Mmike: uzmes x99 xtreme4 onda :)
<jelly> Mmike: a da cekas skylake ili kak se vec zove zadnji chipset?
<jelly> onaj sa 128GB za consumere 
<BotaniCar> ja cu pricekat' da netko osmisli radnu okolinu u kojoj necu trebati 128G memorije :) 
<obrut> Mmike: daj fajl i opcije s kojima pokreces povray za ove tvoje benchmarke :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se nece desit
<vileni> obrut: to sam ga i ja mislio pitati, naslo bi se par strojeva za testirati :)
<jelly> iman i ja ARMa za tu utrku, e
<rut> jel tko vidio sto je ovo : http://bwm.carnet.hr/live/index.php
<rut> tj isprobao
<jelly> apt, what are you doing
<jelly> Get: 68 http://debian.iskon.hr wheezy-backports/main i386 2015-05-28-2127.02.pdiff [818 B]
<jelly> apt, stahp
<BotaniCar> jelly: lol
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> 32 minute, 8km, 2 stajanja za jedenje :)
<Mmike> obrut: instaliras pakete povray i povray-examples (ja ih uzmem iz trusty-backportsa, treba ti povray 3.7)
<Mmike> obrut: i onda velis: povray --benchmark
<obrut> jebiga, na kanti koju bih benchmarkao je centos7 :(
<obrut> eventualno da dignem docker sa utuntuom
<Mmike> obrut: lxc
<Mmike> obrut: ili skompajliraj svoj povray: apt-get build-dep povray :D :D :D
<obrut> pa to sam i mislio, samo bih htio zavrtit isti benchmark s istim ocijama
<obrut> skinuo sam source
<Mmike> pa to ti je to
<Mmike> nist posebno ubuntu ne radi kad kompajlira povray
<Mmike> a --bencmhark je standard
<Mmike> 3.7.0 je verzija u ubunturuturu
<Mmike> heh, migrirali su se na github :)
 * Mmike se sjeca povraya jos iz verzije 2 :)
<Mmike> Pa jel' mora taj benzin uvijek pojeftinit NAKON kaj ja napunim auto?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u 32 minute si isao 2x jesti ?! 
<Mmike> ma jesti
<BotaniCar> I zakaj su pojeftinili benzin ? Sad ce opet biti guzva na cesti
<Mmike> uzeo hrenovku u pecivu u spanskom
<Mmike> i uzeo 'djacki sendvic' u panpeku tu kod sheratona
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak, brijem da ona tratinsko-ozaljsko-tramvajska ima nagib uvjek prema smjeru di se vozim
<BotaniCar> U moje vrijeme je djacki sendvic bio pol kruha i salame koliko stane :) 
<Mmike> sad sam od remize do tresnjevackog pedalirao 30km/h, bez nekog veceg napora
<Mmike> i onda me na tresnjevackom izjebe semafor
<api984> jutar
<api984> Mmike: imas naporno jutro… 
<api984> Mmike: ~Magic Mike 
<api984> :D
<api984> Googlecode se gasi… sve ide na github ben a?
<Mmike> api984: treba rekreacije, treba
<Mmike> danas idem s detetom nekud isto ;)
<Mmike> pedalatiranje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi ti ono prometheus istrazivao?
<BotaniCar> Ne da bi se sjecao. Kaeto? 
<dodobas> morgen
<api984> Mmike: bitno da si sretan i da se ne zivciras i to bu to… 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: monitoring ? 
<api984> kako ste drustvo… 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kre je to jedared hvalio na FB, ali mi nikad nije odgovorio zakaj je tako dobar. Nicim izazvan sam zakljucio da ga hvali jer se, vele, dobro integrira s HAproxy-em
<Mmike> gleda sad
<Mmike> gledam sad
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> meni se onaj graphite/grapheme cini najprejebenistackiji
<Mmike> al' nije apt-getabilan
<BotaniCar> Da. 
<BotaniCar> Al, napravis si paket. Budi maintainer ! 
<BotaniCar> Planetarna slava, couce ! 
<api984> BotaniCar: nisam skuzio sta se dobro integrira s Haproxy?
<BotaniCar> api984: nisi ni morao skuziti jer sam liniju napisao mmikeu :) Prometheus ( http://prometheus.io/ )
<api984> BotaniCar: thanks…. pitam zbog Haproxy servisa
<api984> BotaniCar: SoundCloud built, experimental alert manager… 
<BotaniCar> api984: pazi , ja to *nisam* probao ! A zakljucak o haproxyu sam izvukao s nekog njihovog bloga 
<api984> BotaniCar: ok… moram malo procitat… izgleda zanimljivo
<api984> BotaniCar: ugl.. uvijek prvo doc reading pa onda pobam nakon nekog vremena :D
<BotaniCar> api984: uvijek tako ispadne najbrze :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: hehe da :D
<Mmike> haproxy je jeben
<Mmike> sto god mislili o njima :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam pre mali da bi mi trebao ( da bi si ga mogao priustiti negdje smjestiti kak treba ) :) 
<api984> Mmike: uglavnom sa Haproxy si rijesavam vecinski dio problema oko failovera
<BotaniCar> http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/europaeischer-gerichtshof-entscheidet-eu-auslaender-haben-keinen-anspruch-auf-hartz-iv_id_4947522.html # nema vise socijalne pmoci za dodjoshe u germaniji :D
<Mmike> api984: mnogi to rade :) 
<api984> Mmike: default danas?
<api984> http, db, smtp i sl
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije haproxy nekaj trgao kod https konekcija ? 
<Mmike> pa, firma di sam radio prije je prakticki izgradjena na haproxyju
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, sam moras terminaciju stavit ispred haproxyja
<api984> Mmike: good thing?
<Mmike> a mozda haproxy danas moze terminitrati ssl, znam da je bilo to u nekoj beti
<Mmike> weshmashian i kre ce znati vise :)
<BotaniCar> termitirati!
<api984> Mmike: TCPom?
<Mmike> api984: ne kuzim, kaj good thing tcpom?
<Mmike> obrut: jesi? :)
<BotaniCar> brijem da smo sirotog krea danas ispingali vise nego u zadnjih godinu dana :) "sirotog" :) 
<api984> Mmike: good thing za Haproxy sta se koristi stalno… TCP samo za SSL port forward sort of speak
<BotaniCar> api984: interpunkcija, svega ti 
<BotaniCar> necitljiviji si od mene :) 
<api984> Mmike: NGINX si probao kao SSL terminator?
<api984> BotaniCar: ispricavam se Mmike 
<Mmike> api984: da, to se onda koristilo, nginx
<BotaniCar> looooooooooooool
<Mmike> prije toga je bio ponud
<Mmike> ili tak nesht
<api984> Pound
<Mmike> al' nginx kika es 
<api984> Mmike: si probao SSL test ?
<api984> Mmike: ono SSL Grade ocjena na SSL LABS.
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> moram nast
<Mmike> nbapravit
<api984> Mmike: ok
<obrut> Mmike: nisam, ne stignem sad :)
<api984> samo da se izreklamiram da sam slozio 1 mumble sever za linux ekipu… kako ga koristi LUGONS, JB i jos neki ostali zasto mi HRVATI nebismo imali 1.
<BotaniCar> api984: Sad ti znam pravo ime, ako si isti onaj koji nudi mumble na #SistemciHrvatska :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: da
<api984> BotaniCar: losa ideja ili losa stvar ?
<BotaniCar> api984: onda te necu trolati tamo: sto znaci "ali orijentirano gledajuci " ? :) 
<api984> ili oboje na kraju
<BotaniCar> ma, meni je sve super i podrzavam svacije pokusaje :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: orijenirano gledajuci…. rekao bih da nisam naisao na nesto slicno kod nas… u prijevodu
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, tak mi je drago da se ne moram poslom uvjetovano mailati s tobom :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: hehe
<BotaniCar> Imas zgodnih frendica na FB ili da te ne dodajem ? :D
<api984> BotaniCar: imam ih previse… ali otom potom… dodas i ne cujes ih nikad rekao bih… 
<api984> BotaniCar: nemam nista protiv
<BotaniCar> Meni ionako sluze samo da suprugu pravim ljubomornom :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: sve ok… ne zamjeram nikom nista… 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem si skuhat' kavu, juce sam samo planirao i planirao, na kraju sam prvu kavu popio u 21h :D
<api984> BotaniCar: ja jucer u 20.00
<api984> BotaniCar: ali nije bila prva… bila je pred 2 smjenu
<BotaniCar> O, ti smjenski radis? :( 
<api984> BotaniCar: pase mi
<api984> BotaniCar: inace preferiram vecernje.. bolje funkcioniram uvece
<BotaniCar> I meni je , prije klinca .. 
<api984> BotaniCar: zasad nisam jos u toj fazi… nekako se ne vidim jos u tome…. 
<BotaniCar> NI JA !! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel vidis ti sebe kao odgovornog oca ? :D
<api984> BotaniCar: ja sam ovako smotan… mislim da mi ta uloga oca jos ne odgovara… 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: prestani me tjerat da zaljevam tastaturu kavom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebe se tebi, imas mehanicku, samo ju operes, a znas kak je meni kad ti meni to priredis pa moram po novu u ducan :) 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> na laptopu sam
<Mmike> konju
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahahaha
 * BotaniCar smirks
<ivoks> o covjece... kako sam sretan
<ivoks> ubuntu phone ima wifi tethering
<ivoks> spasio me danas
<Mmike> pricas kao da je to nesto
<api984> ivoks: imas vec?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> sajsnfiksansko :)
<api984> ivoks: ako da… kako radi to cudo?
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> Mmike: pa je, za ubuntu phone
<ivoks> jedini razlog zasto sam koristio motorolu g je bio taj sto nisam imao wifi tethering na ubuntu phoneu
<ivoks> sad mogu prodati motorolu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: posto motorola ? 
<Mmike> ivoks: wifi tethering je ono kad ti je mob access point i glumi ruterbridz prema 3g/hspda/votever?
<Mmike> btw, kaj ti nisi neke samsunge i HTCje imao?
<Mmike> btw, jel' gleda tko Mr. Robot?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je onaj crtic za malo odraslije ? Mislimda sam gledao
<Mmike> u prvoj epizodi veli lik: "Gnome, ha? I'm more KDE guy myself - old habits die hard" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, to je ekstra-psiho serija o liku koji, osiim sto je ovisnik o morfiju, biva i hackerom
<Mmike> uz to je i asocijalan, depresivan, generalno sjeban :)
<api984> BotaniCar: na lugons kanalu mi je jedan frend tu seriju spomenuo, nije losa a ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zvuci k'o Vid Strpic :)
<api984> Mmike: najs!
<ivoks> Mmike: pa imam dva telefona, svoj i od canonicala
<api984> ivoks: ja imam 4
<Mmike> ja imam 8!
<Mmike> salim se, imam sam 4
<Mmike> al' 3 su mi doma
<Mmike> btw, kupili smo zeni S5Mini, dualsim
<Mmike> fakat nije los
<api984> sva 4 kraj mene
 * BotaniCar ima dva i vecinu vremena ni za jedan ne zna di je 
<Mmike> malen, maaalcice veci od s2, (iako, veci od s4 mini)
<Mmike> lagan za poludit
<Mmike> baterija skroro 2 dana, za sad
<Mmike> i tak
<api984> THL anyone?
<dodobas> api984: THL ?
<Mmike> api984: co to je?
<api984> dodobas: telefon, tvrtka thl i think
<api984> dodobas: thl4400 , thl5000
<api984> dodobas: baterije traju dugooo
<api984> wowshop.hr ih ima
<ivoks> i ja si razmisljam o dual sim
<ivoks> ne trebaju mi vise sve te perverzne mogucnosti
<api984> ivoks: probao dualsim.. na thlu kod sebe… nest mi se cudno desavalo da mi je popio bateriju u 1 dan
<jelly> api984: kinez?
<api984> jelly: da
<jelly> jel ima lollipop
<jelly> i roota
<api984> moj nije rootan
<api984> lilipop je koja ver
<jelly> 5.0 bar
<api984> neznam napamet po imenima
<api984> sek
<ivoks> ja sam rutao svoj htc
<ivoks> i stavio GE
<jelly> ak ne mogu patchirat najgore rupe, nisam zainterestiran
<ivoks> 5x brze nego sense
<ivoks> samo sto i brze trosi bateriju
<api984> ivoks: haha puknut ces… ugasen mi je… nisam ga napunio juce
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj je GE?
<Mmike> ja cu konacno sad moc zenin stari S2 rutat i turnit CM gore
<api984> Mmike: ni ja neznam kaj je GE
<Mmike> General Electric!
<Mmike> Gideon Evolution!
 * Mmike ceka da botanicar uleti sa Guzice Enormne ili necim :)
<api984> Grandpas Entrance
<Mmike> Gigantske EkoSise!
<api984> hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> EkoSnicle </gladan>
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> glad je tu ,da
<Mmike> di bi se danas mogo hambek pojesti :D
<api984> Mmike: gladan i ja
<Mmike> znas neko dobro mjesto za hamburek?
<api984> Mmike: ja ne nazalost.. 
<api984> jel mi netko od vas preporucio alpine davno jos?
<api984> mislim na alpine linux
<Mmike> alpine zvucnici? :D
<api984> Mmike: hehehehe
<api984> uglavnom iskoristio sam ovaj distro za male appliance.
<api984> tj. male VM appliance
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> only mysql
<kre> je, alpine je ok za Docker VM-ove i slicno
<BotaniCar> bok, kre
<kre> oi BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Kre, de reci, zakaj si pohvalio Prometheus (  monitoring sustav ) na FBu nedavno ? Ima nekaj nevidjeno u ovim klasicnim nadzornim sustavima ? 
<kre> svidjelo mi se, ali nazalost ne trosim
<kre> trosim Zenoss uglavnom
<kre> i nesto custom internal
<kre> (/me place)
<kre> zenoss mi je bas ono, najdrazi :)
<BotaniCar> :) Thx
<BotaniCar> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3238483/security-privacy.jpg 
 * Mmike place s kreom na 'custom internal' :)
<kre> Mmike: a da, znas i sam..
 * BotaniCar place jer oduvijek radi u firmama koje nemaju dovoljno resursa za razvoj custom/internal razloga za plakanje :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovaj je za tebe: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/fail-dan-11.gif
<Mmike> kre: meni ti je davno receno da je to 'space shuttle' :)
 * Mmike je gladan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> nitko nece na hamburgere
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  :D
<SilverSpace> jebo hanburger kad imas kuhani buncek :)
<SilverSpace> suhi naravno 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znas ti kaj, sreca tvoja kaj zivis tamo ... na periferiji, inace bi ti sad s Mmiketom dosao pojesti i kaj imas i kaj nemas :) 
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/fail-dan-19.gif
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sretan sam ja kaj vas dvojica niste blizu mene :) os reci 
<BotaniCar> Da ! :) 
<Mmike> :) da, mozda bi rakije i hardver krace bili kod njega :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti jos imas rakije u njega ? ;) A dobro, ni 3 godine nije proslo 
 * BotaniCar si misli kak ce uskoro godina dana od kad je zadnju pivu s SilverSpaceom popio :D
<SilverSpace> jebote je nikak da se nademo a dogovarali se par puta
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/fail-dan-22.gif lol
<SilverSpace> ah mali jadnik https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/fail-dan-24.gif
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/fail-dan-30.gif
<SilverSpace> vikend opet F1
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa ti dizi ruke :)
<Mmike> obrut: jesi? :D
<obrut> Mmike: ih, pa na poslu sam, nemam vremena za zajebancije :P budem to od doma
<Mmike> pih
 * Mmike is waiting for a cloud to deploy :)
<ivoks> Mmike: google edition
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar i Mmike, facebook babe :)
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/15/west-ignored-russian-offer-in-2012-to-have-syrias-assad-step-aside
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czIA8l4t-_c&list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0
<datase> YouTube: Zele Lipovaca.01.Take A Look In A Mirror - 0:04:12 - 1168 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: Javno sam obznanio kak mi je tvoja preporuka nekaj vrijedna,a ti se zalis ! :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pff, da ju je trebalo javno objavljivat, i ja bi je javno objavio :p
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: di ti je opensos duh ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Lokaciju lakih zena treba dijeliti ! :) 
<rut> to i mene zanima 
<BotaniCar> O, rutino :) 
<rut> kolacicu .. :)
<BotaniCar> jel se moze popraviti probuseni vodeni krevet ? 
<BotaniCar> Rupa se vjerojatno da pokrpati, ali kako ga ponovno napuniti ? 
<jelly> kak su ga izvorno napunili?
<jelly> hmmmmm
<BotaniCar> Brijem da imaju "punilicu" koja ga natoci i onda "zavari" spoj. 
<BotaniCar> Samo brijem, cini mi se suludim dostavljati takav krevet napunjen, ali ne znam 
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/debunkingchemtrails/photos/a.833224040023864.1073741828.833193356693599/1048295351850064/?type=1
<BotaniCar> Povrsno istrazivanje mi veli da postoje modeli koji imaju "standardni" konektor za vrtno crijevo. Problem rijesen - ne kupovati krevet bez toga. 
<jelly> nod
<jelly> i, kolika je bila poplava?
<kre> vjerojatno je max 30ak litara u krevetu
<kre> sumnjam da je vise
<jelly> onda se treba zvati 7%-vodeni 93% zracni krevet :-\
<kre> jelly: cuj sumnjam da stave vise, zamisli da ti se 100 litara vode prospe po sobi, pokucstvu, parketu i kojecemu
<jelly> zamisljam
<jelly> to tak treba i bit!
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vodeni krevet je dug 2 metra, sirok bar metar i pol i visok pol metra, ajmo rec
<Mmike> to je oko 1500 litara
<Mmike> ne?
<igustin> jbt, pa nije to bazen :D
<Mmike> "A king-size waterbed mattress can hold approximately 235 gallons of water."
<Mmike> http://www.ask.com/home-garden/much-water-king-size-waterbed-hold-30cbad4defec1648
<jelly> igustin: pa je, manje vise
<Mmike> igustin: pa, bazen ima malo puno puta vise od 1500 litara :) ak je 6 metri dugacak, metar i pol dubok i 3 metra sirok, to je 18*1.5 = 27000 litara :)
<jelly> ovo je bazencic za decu
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a zakaj pricamo o tome? kome se razlilo?
<jelly> Bot je spominjao probusenje
<igustin> malo žešći seks promašaj i... ode
<igustin> :D
<jelly> i zato se s ostrim igrackama postupa jako oprezno
<jelly> ... da se ne probusi krevet, jeli
<igustin> ono što sam ja viđao bilo je tipa 10-15 cm, ne pola metra visine
<jelly> pol metra, mogao bi zaspati i ugusit se 
<igustin> :D
<jelly> M.S.(37) NAĐEN ZADAVLJEN U KREVETU.  PERVERT DOLIJAO?
<Mmike> ja sam par puta spavao na vodenom krevetu i nikak mi nije to kul
<Mmike> igustin: more like 20-35
<Mmike> mozda je pol metra previse
<Mmike> tko ce znat :D
<Mmike> idem pedalat doma
<BotoSmoto> ja uvijek naletim na drek :) 
<BotoSmoto> "Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0)."
<jelly> cega ba
<BotoSmoto> Ae :) 
<BotoSmoto> Kol'ko sam skuzio , gnome je nekaj strgan :) Fedora bug koji sam nasao fino opisuje moju situaciju: imas usera, lockas session, netko drugi se ulogira, izlogira, ti ides nazad u svoj session i komp pocne rostati po disku i nikad te ne pusti unutra
<jelly> zasto se nikad ne koriste .0 releaseovi icega http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2124669
<jelly> osim kad te ibm zezne, njihovi major releasovi pocinju od .1
<BotoSmoto> Cuj, no bugs, no skill gained, to mi je kanta doma. QuickFix je da zeni velim da se logira bilo gdje drugdje :) 
<BotoSmoto> Nego, gle paniku: http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/javni-biljeznici-e-registracija-tvrtke-bez-nas-opasan-je-eksperiment-ek-301671
<SilverSpace> Smog prijeti održavanju VN Singapura
<jelly> BotoSmoto: HAhahahahaha
<BotoSmoto> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12033136_1667525273485223_934141102879252200_n.jpg?oh=79772c8fb2835376aefb4022811b0fef&oe=56A5B945
<BotoSmoto> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11232181_10153571513062225_6016775049987914126_n.jpg?oh=b01e9637ec7f541878d821f85f3fee48&oe=569E15E6
<BotoSmoto> Morao sam :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/u4WUkQ
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto--fantasticna-mazda-koeru-concept-najavljuje-novi-cx-7/1417626/
<jelly> opa, dobar potresic
<jelly> mrdnuo mi zgradu 5cm, i zidovi se prokrckali
<vileni> da
<vileni> taman da sjedne malo sve
<jelly> ak je nesto i popucalo, ne vidi se iznad knaufa na stropu :-)
<kre> ovdje u dubravi isto, prilicno
<kre> Kako nam je potvrđeno u HEP-u, u Zagrebu je na pet do šest lokacija nakon potresa nestalo električne energije. Doznajemo da je do poremećaja u opskrbi došlo u Petrovoj ulici i na dijelovima Borongaja. Ekipe su već poslane na teren kako bi sanirale kvarove.
<jelly> http://earthquaketrack.com/hr-21-zagreb/recent nista
<jelly> 2.9 Richtera, vele... 24sata :-)
<kre> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=459435#summary
<kre> tu je AFAIK relevantna informacija
<kre> 24sata, hmm :)
<BotoSmoto> ivoks: postavljaju supercharger u Split :) Jesi vec kapario Audi ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne samo u splitu
<CrazyLemon> jedan bi trebao bit u istri još
<CrazyLemon> jedno 3-4 uzduz obale
<CrazyLemon> jedan je u senju
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-16
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> skoro pa u saboru :) http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=459435#map
<BotaniCar> Ima tko preporuku za ISP-a u Lipiku ? 
<BotaniCar> Treba mi internet za poslovnicu
<dodobas> morgen
<BotaniCar> E! Ovi su poceli izdavati certifikate https://letsencrypt.org/about/ ; za cca mjesec dana nece ni u browserima biti "untrusted" :) 
<BotaniCar> Wohoo, nije tak dobro kao ukidanje cijele CA maskarade, ali dobro je 
<kre> to me ne veseli nimalo
<kre> to sto svi hoce SSL ne znaci da shvacaju penaltyje koji dolaze s time
<Mmike> Gooe Moeroonh.
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> Kad smo vec kod... jel' tko kad probao digitalno potpisati kaki ugovor, ili takvo sto?
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesu li? These URLs won’t work until we open up API access (soon!) [ url koji ne radi ]
<BotaniCar> jelly: djecje bolesti, fala kaj sudjelujes u istitravanju ( https://letsencrypt.org/2015/09/14/our-first-cert.html ) 
<jelly> jos nisu ni svoj root potpisali i dodali u burazere, pih
<BotaniCar> Malo po malo, mene odusevljava da se ikom da s tim zajebavati/ da im nitko jos nije podmetnuo nogu 
<jelly> ak im ga ne potpise neki established CA, nema nikakve koristi od njih dok vecina korisnika ne upgradea browsere ili odumre
<jelly> kak ce moj mobitel dobit update za sistemski CA bundle, nikak
<jelly> vec sad kod boota dobijam FUD poruku jer sam dodao CA od firme
<obrut> jos ako iza svega stoji netko sa nekim visim interesima, eto veselja :P
<BotaniCar> jelly: browseri ce se nadograditi sami, a mobile useri koji si ne mogu to napraviti nek se, da prostis, jebu :) 
<BotaniCar> Svaki , i najmanji, pomak prema besplatnoj automatiziranoj CA infrastrukturi treba poduprijeti
<BotaniCar> Ta cijela nisha treba izgorjeti
<jelly> BotaniCar: moze, plati nove mobitele meni i cijeloj firmi :-)
<Mmike> Majka: Koliko ce biti danas? Ja: do 30. Ona: 23? Ja: 30!: Ona: 33? Ja: <pucam si u nogu>
<Mmike> obrut: jesi? :D
<obrut> nisam stigo :)
<Mmike> obrut: vish zakaj taj centos ne valja? :) Sve moras na ruke, nist nemas, fali friskijih libova, katstrofa :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj ? Zato kaj se vama ne da stiskati providera da stisne vendora ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a da probas aktualni centos ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a da probas slijediti konverzaciju? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ?!
<BotaniCar> kre: meni je cijeli PKI u kurcu, ali nemamo nish bolje, pa .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bude lakse komunicirati :)O
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemoj krivo shvatiti, ali nisam se ni potrudio , dam se kladiti da temu vucete kroz 3 dana , lakse mi naci gresku u postgresovom logu  od 5GB nego nekaj popratiti na ovom kanalu :) Elem, jebe te/vas Centos 7 ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ne ? :) 
<Mmike> <- does not compute
<Mmike> wd, toshiba ili segata, za laptop plocavi disk?
<BotaniCar> Koji je najveci za N novaca ? 
<dodobas> 30k kn ?
<Mmike> U jedan terabajt stane 210 DVDjeva
<Mmike> jednostranih
<jelly> Mmike: zasto bi u laptop stavljao vrteci metal, to kao drugi disk?
<Mmike> jelly: ne, kao backup
<Mmike> ah, nisi na FBu :)
<Mmike> jelly: daklem, imam potrebu arhivirati neke stvari koje trenutno drzim na DVDjima
<jelly> kao backup ali jedini disk? o.o
<Mmike> imam ih preko 40, i naporno mi je svake 2 godine presnimavati ih da bih bio siguran da ce mi to raditi
<Mmike> pa bih kupio 2 1TB laptop diska i drzao ih 'na polici' 
<Mmike> stoji sve to i na on-line storageu doma, al'... rado bih da to imam jos negdje
<Mmike> sto zbog toga da storage umre (manje), sto zbog toga da pijan ne opizdim mk.destroyator po toj patriciji (vise)
<jelly> aha... dakle zelis 2.5" disk, _ne_ za laptop
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DexEbUDp1YI # 1993, dobra berba :) 
<datase> YouTube: Naomi - Krafty (Official video) - 0:04:36 - 416 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: u biti, da. Moze i 3.5", al' nekako mi je 2.5" zgodniji, manji, i to sve
<jelly> ko sad opce vise postoji 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: al, umalo ti je isti ku*ac , i te diskove periodicki moras provjeriti sto bi znalo trajati umalo koliko i preprzavanje DVD-a
 * BotaniCar imao serije na diskovima, juce puknuo u komp jedan od tih diskova i djelic serija je necitljiv
<BotaniCar> *na istekanim diskovima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, zato imam 2 takva
<Mmike> i, nije nikako isti kura
<Mmike> za preprzit DVD mi treba oko 10-15 minuta
<Mmike> imam ih 40 
<Mmike> to je oko 10 sati posla
<Mmike> sto znaci 2 tjedna :)
<Mmike> jel' tolko mi obicno treba
<BotaniCar> Ako ne posudis jos, brzih przilica :)
<Mmike> a s diskovima je to ustekam, prekopiram, izstekam
<Mmike> jelly: 'ko' ? :)
<BotaniCar> Meni chkdisk zna rostati po pol sata, DVD mi se iskopira za ~3 minute
<BotaniCar> Sam ti rekao da imam blurej pekac ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Cuje se k'o kad mi supruga hrce, kad pece 
<jelly> Mmike: od proizvodjaca hddova
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ima segata, ima wd, ima toshiba, ima hitachi...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Backblaze-2015.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to su 3.5 desktop diskovi
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lcd-plazma-tv/panasonic-plazma-full-hd-smart-tv-42-najgluplji-oglas-tv-ikad-oglas-16420217 (samo odskrolaj na zadnje dvije recenice)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si rekao da bi ti 2,5" bilo zgodnije, ali nije uvijet
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jest, al' ti si mi dao failure rate za 3.5 diskove, ja bih htio da mi das za 2.5 diskove, kad vec dajes :)
<BotaniCar> Posteno
<Mmike> jelly: hehe :)
<BotaniCar> "Upravljanje pogonom pod-polja s kratkom emisijom svjetla proizvodi čiste i oštre pokretne slike" # did he try to sell a sub-space emitter ? Is that legal ? :D
<SilverSpace> joj
<Mmike> wind-blowz
<Mmike> mrzim ovo vrijeme
<Mmike> pa 28 je vani
<SilverSpace> super toplo 
<BotaniCar> Ja mrzim kaj mi je ujutro doma 11-13C, pa se moram zabundati i poslije se skidati pred kolegicama. Odnosno, mrzim onaj dio gdje me gledaju i sline, a ne mogu naplatiti :) 
<Mmike> ja sam ujutro izasao van u kratkim rukavima
<Mmike> 18 bilo
<Mmike> uzas
<vileni> Mmike: sta uzas, taman za bicikl :)
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> vlaga
<Mmike> pritisak neki sugavi
<jelly> jucer je bila sparina grozna, danas je jos dobro
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jUQ09Jf4GU
<datase> YouTube: Dope'n'Stack - Cloud Anthem - 0:03:24 - 8854 views - 98 likes / 7 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: idem u dubravu, prodjem?
<Mmike> mirka: ne prodjem, nisam ajvar uzeo :(
<mirka> Mmike, nismo mi u uredu ionako, ali lijepo da mislis na nas ;)
<Mmike> mirka: kaj, nema tate, odma zajebancija? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: DE brate!
<mirka> Mmike, ma kaki, samo red rad i disciplina ;)
<BotaniCar> Htjela je napisati "mmike, ne kaki, imamo dosta plina" :) 
<obrut> joj sto volim overengineering u enteprise svijetu... workflow: procitaj event s queuea, zapisi ga u bazu.... implementacija ide kroz 20 klasa, listeneri, workeri, trebas onak 15 minuta za shvatit kojim putem sto gdje ide... a sve to za onak 50 evenata dnevno
<BotaniCar> obrut: ali je dokumentirano i imas priliku shvatiti bez da backward engineeras cijeli flow :) 
<obrut> o da :P
<obrut> dokumentacija: use the source Luke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad
<SilverSpace> ak si tu do 15:30 moze poslje vodim franka u skolu plivanja
<api984> dan
<api984> jeste medju zivima… :D
<SilverSpace> ne :)
<obrut> samo zombiji
<obrut> i vampiri
<SilverSpace> i biciklisti :)
<obrut> dotici spadaju i u jednu od ove dvije gore navedene skupine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<api984> hehehe
<api984> lepi pozdravi onda za vas… 
<api984> cime se zabavljate danas…. 
<jelly> the usual, za promjenu
 * jelly nije mjesecima vec instalirao apache i perl module
<jelly> ni godinama konfigurirao mrezu na solarisu(!)
<jelly> %$#@ vendora koji u 2015 misli da je solaris (x86) cool platforma
<obrut> kod nas se napusta naveliko... samo tamo gdje vendor bas forsira solaris je ostalo
<obrut> a bome ni ja nisam vec neko vrijeme konfao niti jedan
<jelly> menadjment alat za Xxxxxxx dslame treba radit na solaris-x86 virtualki
<Mmike> obrut: a sad? :D
<jelly> obrut: dali kolegi koji nikad vidio solaris da se je^H^Huci :-)
 * BotaniCar pizdi na aplikaciju koja je pre spora da bi dao seleniumu da ju testira na "full speed" :) 
<Mmike> jelly: jel mu radi DELETE tipka? :D
<kre> jelly: nije valjda opet barba zubo?
<jelly> nije, hw vendor
<kre> ugh
<api984> ajmo svi skupa nesto konfat…. onako kroz http://tmate.io/ :D hahahaha
<jelly> t'mate'
<jelly> i ćaću
<jelly> api984: izgleda zgodno
<jelly> ali u trenutku kad vec mogu napraviti "apt-get install tmate" znaci da je OS konfiguriran
<api984> ima sta za konfa di
<api984> konfat
<api984> hehehe
<jelly> daj mi ti konfaj prek toga mrezu na solarisu, e
<api984> sek da ti posaljes jos jedan dobar link
<api984> sek
<api984> https://github.com/yudai/gotty
<api984> jelly: ovog si vidio > gotty
<jelly> ne, vidio sam mintty
 * BotaniCar ne dijeli svoj terminal s nikim, zagorac style 
<BotaniCar> Kak cu poludit' , moram u svaki korak testa ugraditi "WaitForElementPresent" ili nabaviti brzu testnu kantu :D
 * jelly doda BotaniCar-u vim i makro
 * BotaniCar opere sudje s vim-om i sufiksa"micro" na "macro" 
<BotaniCar> vat did aj du rong 
<SilverSpace> vruce vani 
<api984> ha
<api984> sparno je vani
<api984> vlaga
<api984> ne more se disat
<api984> ocu bocu kisika za ronik
<api984> ronit
<api984> ali iz frizidera kisik
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :) http://is.gd/C2R9H8
<SilverSpace> Računalo teško pali (ponekad se pali sam od sebe)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/italian-military-switch-libreoffice-and-odf
<jelly> mi smo upalili klimu u ofisu samo da izvuce vlagu
<kre> je
<obrut> hmm, identicni server 30kkuna skuplji nego prije 6 mjeseci... bas lijepo :P
<vileni> obrut: kolika je ukupna cijena kad je toliko poskupio? :)
<obrut> 120 kkuna
<obrut> bio je 90
<obrut> ja bi ih poslao u pm i promijenio vendora cak i da je losiji, iz principa
<kre> obrut: za te pare, to je neka manja blade sasija/
<kre> ?
<jelly> dolar je kriv...
<jelly> za rast.  kad dolar pada onda nekak cijena kod nas hoce ostat ista ;-)
<obrut> kre: obicni rackmountable server, 24 core cpu, 384 GB memorije, 8 diskova, dvije fc kartice, ...
<obrut> pardon, 2x 12 core cpu
<jelly> obrut: a kaj ce mu i toliko lokalnih diskova i fc
<jelly> mozda ste strpali one skupe 32GB kekse unutra umjesto nafilat sa 16GB do ibera, ili niste dobili ispravan popust
<obrut> jelly: trenutno ce biti na lokalnim diskovima, kroz godinu ce se prebacit na storage...
<obrut> sto se memorije tice, bas sam rekao tipu da trazi ponudu za 32gb i 16 gb plocice
<obrut> pa da vidimo razliku
<jelly> obrut: kad smo mi gledali 32GB je bilo 2.5x cijene 2x16GB
<jelly> jer ove od 32GB supportaju v3 cpu-ove, te su quad-rank mjesto dual-rank, te jos imaju neke djidje da na toj gustoci ne ubiju memory kontroler, kajjaznam
<jelly> LRDIMM nesto
<BotoSmot1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6vVuj3iggE
<datase> YouTube: SKIN A WATERMELON party trick - 0:04:12 - 25540020 views - 61154 likes / 10055 dislikes
<jelly> ove nove thin-provisioned lvm djidje izgledaju zanimljivo
<obrut> "obozavam" kad na biciklima od 1000€ nalazim acera/alivio opremu
<SilverSpace> kaj kupujes?
<Mmike> smenser :)
<Mmike> Acera je los :)
<Mmike> Altus jos gori :)
<Mmike> mh mh
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> obrut, umjesto da skompajliras povray
<Mmike> helikopter
<Mmike> leti
<Mmike> vec jedno 20 minuta
<Mmike> i vrti se u krug
<SilverSpace> di
<Mmike> shpansko
<ipozgaj> Mmike: al qaeda napada!
<Mmike> ipozgaj, :D
<ipozgaj> tu evo bas uhitilo nekog klinca koji je donio kome made LED sat u skolu, mislili da je bomba
<ipozgaj> slucajno se poklopilo da je mali smedji, arap i musliman
<vileni> vidio skupinu policajaca na heinzelova/zvonimirova
<vileni> vec sam mislio da ce mi naplatiti voznju na biciklu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> uhitili suga?
<Mmike> uhhitili su ga?
<vileni> koga
<vileni> sta se dogadja
<Mmike> pre smijesna drzava
<vileni> nemam vremena za portale, informirajte me!
<ipozgaj> Mmike: http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-county/headlines/20150915-irving-ninth-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ece
<Mmike> svasta
<jelly> ipozgaj: driving while black slucajno, eh?
<ipozgaj> jelly: da :/
<ipozgaj> not shitting you, ja sam primijetio da sam cesce "randomly selected" za dodatni security check na aerodromima dok sam neobrijan (tipa 4-5 days beard)
<jelly> budi sretan da nisi dalmatinac sa juznjackom maslinastom nijansom
<ipozgaj> imam dosta tamnu nijansu :)
<ipozgaj> posto sam non stop na suncu tu
<SilverSpace> hm da bic to jos gore
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> meni zao kaj nemam vise svoju vozacku iz minnessottteee
<jelly> na suncu?  /me ignorant, cim se bavis?
<ipozgaj> jelly: jedem svaki dan na otvorenom :D
<ipozgaj> kalifornija!
<jelly> lol
<ipozgaj> prekjucer je prvi put padala kisa od prosinca 2014
<jelly> mora da imate jbne pauze za rucak... ili ozonsku rupu
<ipozgaj> jelly: cijeli dan je pauza :)
<ipozgaj> nitko to ne gleda tu
<ipozgaj> mozes raditi koliko i od kuda hoces
<jelly> aj bar nesto
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng je glup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se da di tekma pratit?
<SilverSpace> tv 2
<SilverSpace> hrt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja jucer real gledao u kodi bez trzanja
<Mmike> a,  hrt prenosi?
<Mmike> odna ok
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> openerp
<Mmike> tj, odo
<Mmike> ima tablice za skladiste, stock_picking i stock_move
<Mmike> prvo je master tablica, sa zaglavljima, drugo su stavke
<Mmike> znaci, npr, napravi se otpremnica, u zaglavlje ode broj otpremnice, datum, partner, skladiste i te pizde matere
<Mmike> a u stavke ode articleId, kolicina i to
<Mmike> medjutim!
<Mmike> stavke imaju i polje 'datum stavke'
<Mmike> KOJI KUFER?!
<Mmike> rijetko jadan softver, rijetko jadan
<SilverSpace> 1:0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja procitao "rijetko jedem softver, rijetko jebem" 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 1:0
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super si :D
<Mmike> ne kuzm
<Mmike> gledam HRT2, preko DVB-Ta
<Mmike> antena i to
<Mmike> i ekipa u bircu dolje se pocela derat da je gol 10ak sekundi prije
<SilverSpace> da vjerojatno ne gledate iz istog izvora
<SilverSpace> crveni karton arsenalu
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> hrvojem, jesi vidio kad da ibdata1 file raste k'o sumanut iako imam innodb_file_per_table upaljen
<Mmike> naime, tak je bootstrapan cluster
<Mmike> 3 nodea, pacemaker se brine da se uvijek pise samo po jednom nodu
<Mmike> i taj po kojem se pise, na njemu ibdata1 file raste
<Mmike> 8 gigi je velik, pred 2 dana je bio 6
<ipozgaj> cek, Dinamo je sredio Arsenal?
<ipozgaj> wtf
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> teta na aerodromu. samo mase
<ivoks> ulazim u hr bez provjere identiteta :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-17
<dodobas> ivoks: sta si ti, izbjeglica ? 
<dodobas> :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ibdata ti sadrzi i undo log i rollback segmente tako da ako server vrti transakcije koje dugo traju moze rasti zbog toga
<Mmike> hrvojem, yup, al' ne vrti transakcije, idla
<hrvojem> i raste samo od sebe?
<Mmike> gledam showprocesslist, imam 1001 proces, al' svi su idle preko 5k sekundi
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i to samo na jednom nodu
<hrvojem> hm, ne znam sta bi moglo bit onda
<hrvojem> probaj bug prijavit ako mislis da nest nije ok ili ako se moze lagano reporoducirat
<Mmike> yup, pokusavam reproducer napraviti
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Dinamo razjeb'o Arsenal ? Auuuu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sudac je kriv :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj nije prvi gol dinao dao iz ofsajda?
<obrut> jebo vas dinamo i nogomet... nadam se da na poslu nece pricat o tome
<BotaniCar> obrut: mene uvijek veseli kad netko iz RH nesto uspije, pa sto ako je to Dinamo ? 
<BotaniCar> obrut: osim toga PRST U PAK; DINAMO PRVAK ! :) 
<obrut> mene ne veseli kad se prica o nogometu i takvim pizdarijama
<obrut> dodjem na posao, a  kolega: jesi gledao tekmu sinoc... pa vrtim po glavi koja tekma... a reko ono u Areni... hmm, jel to rukomet il kosarka... reko nisam, a on mislio na neki nogomet
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL obrut 
<VjetarSaSunca> no liga prvaka je ipak liga prvaka
<jelly> valjda lakse o tome raspravljati nego to tisucama izbjeglica koje su usle u zemlju
<obrut> i jos ekipa navija za privatnu firmu
<VjetarSaSunca> "Polje tuđeg problema" (c) Douglas Adams
<obrut> mogo bi ja isto tako navijat za ne znam apple ili microsoft... pa slavit kad objave uspjesan poslovni izvjestaj...
<obrut> iako aj, to i nije nemoguce ak imas dionice :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jeftino dam samo da prodam i7 950
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/intel-core-i7-950-3.06-ghz-8-mb-cache-socket-lga1366-procesor-oglas-16489882
<ivoks> jebem ti postu i sto ne dostavljaju postu, koju pm ja sad tamo moram stajati u redu
<ivoks> piz. im materina
<Mmike> ivoks, :D mi smo jucer sat vremena bili u posti
<Mmike> zena narucila cipelice za dete, doslo, ostavio postar papir
<Mmike> i onda sat vrmena cekas da to mosh preuzet
<Mmike> obrut, losi neki kolege kad ne kuze da ti nisi od okruglih lopti :)
<obrut> ja sam obicno imao srecu pa imao max dvije osobe ispred sebe u redu...
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: mh, nema aes-ni?
<obrut> u posti, je li
<Mmike> facebook ima ficuru da ti veli da je ekipa koja zivi u potres-affected-area ok
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> dva kolege/frenda su Cileanci
<jelly> puno bolje nego da ih stotine "frendova" gnjave da li su ok 
<Mmike> Oh, to vec je
<Mmike> Lik ima pun wall sa 'eee, jesi ziv, javi se'
<obrut> taj fejsbuk je bas super
<jelly> jebo ih
<obrut> gledam jucer fotke s nekih prosvjeda, za gomilu ekipe s fotki imas kak se zovu :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: pda, nema majci anonimno :) 
 * BotaniCar potrazi u ormaru hudicu i masku iz huliganskih dana :)
<obrut> onak super... ak se ikad zla vlast odluci na neki nacin ugnjetavat doticne, nista lakse fedore
<BotaniCar> Ae :) 
<jelly> ali moras podijeliti jos tuce istih fedora okolo
<BotaniCar> Pa da me frendovi iz birtije ne prepoznaju dok radim nerede :) 
<BotaniCar> s/birtije/birtije i kladionice/
<Mmike> tb mi se srusio
<Mmike> jedno 3 puta u zadnjih sat vremena
<Mmike> sinoc isto
<Mmike> NEMA dobrog email klijenta za linux, nema
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/zJJaPim
<BotaniCar> tb je tak drekav na ljunixu da je to strava, na windozama mi , pak, radi k'o zmaj .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala za imgur link, sad znam da necu nish napraviti danas :) 
<jelly> Teacher: Hey Ahmed, what time is it? Ahmed: 9:11
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BotaniCar> lol
<jelly> (I laughed so hard the grenades fell out of my turban)
<jelly> sve sa http://imgur.com/gallery/hntyGYz 
<BotaniCar> "my greatgranfather fought in Great American Djihaad" ( https://youtu.be/JnszgkE3O8g )
<datase> YouTube: The Dictator - Helicopter Scene (HD) - 0:02:11 - 484031 views - 3084 likes / 57 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Klijent: "trebam raditi BI , daj mi da se spojim na produkcijsku bazu" Ja: "you must be f'n kidding me, get a nother server for that jizz" :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: as ark.intel.com says, no AES-NI. Ipak je to bilo Q2'09
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovaj Xeon koji je sad došao u zamjenu ima 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si rekao da trosis pigz za intermediate compression , kod postgres dump > transport > import procesa  ? 
<infy-> bog.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: za mysql sam to trosio kad syncam datadir s jednog stroja na drugi (kad trebas ureplicirat novi stroj a datadir ti je 500 gigabajta)
<Mmike> al' brijem da mosh i za postgres to, da: pg_dump baza | pigz -c3 | nc remotestroj 9876
<Mmike> a na destinaciji imas: nc -l -p 9876 | pigz -d | psq baza
<Mmike> jos stavis pv izmedju pigza i psqla i onda vidis kolio ti brzo ide :)
<Mmike> ja sam uspio kroz gigabitni link gurati i po 400 MB/sec
<BotaniCar> pigz -c3 ? kaj pigz ne defaulta na broj zivih coreova ? 
<Mmike> kaj ti pretpostavljas da -c odredjuje broj korova?
<Mmike>   -p, --processes n    Allow up to n compression threads (default is the
<Mmike>                        number of online processors, or 8 if unknown)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koji proc je to?
<Mmike> Ja imam samo New AES
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: za koji proc pitaš? i7 ili Xeon?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: za ovaj: <VjetarSaSunca> [10:28:45] jelly: as ark.intel.com says, no AES-NI. Ipak je to bilo Q2'09
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: [08:44:26] <VjetarSaSunca> Jeftino dam samo da prodam i7 950
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: aj arkurl daj
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: http://ark.intel.com/products/37150/Intel-Core-i7-950-Processor-8M-Cache-3_06-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bleso sam, da. Zakaj "3" nakon -c ( -c --stdout --to-stdout )
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, jbg, stari socket :)(
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Ha socket. Uzeo sam ovo: http://ark.intel.com/products/47916/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5680-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
<VjetarSaSunca> skoro pa hotswap :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ja sam ovo: http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
<Mmike> i jako sam zadovoljan
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nisam htio mijenjati MBO pa sam napravio blagi upgrade proca. Ipak je to makina kupljena 2011.
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovako sam miran barem još dvije godine.
<VjetarSaSunca> A onda može nova pila
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj me ignoriras ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pukla ljubav? :D
<BotaniCar> ma, frajeru se nece napisati "bote, tipfeler" nego me sad tjera da gnjavim gugl da mi objasni kaj je htio napisati :) 
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nasao sam i5-660 za 400kn prije 2 godine, i to mi je sad super za full disk encryption
<jelly> ovaj i7 bi bio korak unatrag, trosi vise watta a nema aes-ni koji mi treba
<jelly> a nit se igram nit renderiram da bi mi trebala cpu snaga
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nije žurba, naći će se kupac
<jelly> taj stari xeon doduse izgleda dobro ;-)
<jelly> http://ark.intel.com/search/advanced?s=t&SocketsSupported=FCLGA1156&AESTech=true izgleda da sam ubo skoro jedini cpu sa tim starim socketom koji ima AES
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aha, -3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa man pigz
<Mmike> -3 je umjereno losa kompresija; -1 je najlosija, -9 je najbolaj
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: kakva je to maticna di ide i LGA1156 i LGA1366 cpu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :*
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovisi o CPUu na posaljivatoru.... ja sam na 16jezgrenom necem sa -3 imao najbolje rezultate za mysql innodb i myisam tablice
<Mmike> s tim da nisam koristio kompresirani innodb tablespace
<api984> netko probao ovo https://github.com/datto/dattobd
<api984> dan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: baza je trenutno velika 250MB i strojevi su na gigabitnoj mrezi pa me to ne muci previse , stavit cu bez kompresije
<BotaniCar> *s defaultnom 
<Mmike> kaj ce ti pigz opce onda
<Mmike> 250MB ti prodje kroz mrezu u 3 sekunde
<BotaniCar> misli sam sad napraviti skriptu koju cu kasnije koristiti na vecim bazama, pa cu tamo samo dodati stupanj kompresije; tak da mogu deployat' skriptu prek puppeta
<Mmike> ja mislim da ti za to treba bar nova virtualka
<Mmike> kakav fakin puppet, kaj ti pricas? :)
<BotaniCar> nemoj mi sad samo ansibl reklamirat' , imam kaj imam :) 
<BotaniCar> ili se cudis necem drugom ? :) 
<BotaniCar> elem , imam tri razlicita okruzenja i dinamicki se stvaraju/brisu virtualke koje provajda puppet, puppetu velim da deploya skriptu. Kad mi zdeploya kaj treba, samo u skripti promijenim kompresiju koja mi je najbolja za tu okolinu.
<BotaniCar> *primjenim
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a ok :)
<BotaniCar> To mi se cini robusnije nego da skriptu imam u nekom DMS-u pa ju rucno C/P svaki put kad se nekaj deploya
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> muuuuu
<jelly> jel ima ubuntu neki easy-to-deploy ldap ko sto ima easy-to-deploy mail server?
<jelly> ldap ili neku drugu bazu korisnika koju moze koristit vise masina.  Moze i NIS+ ak je automatski ;-)
<kre> afaik ne
<BotaniCar> jelly: OpenLDAP ne ulazi u kategoriju "easy to deploy" ? 
<kre> ma mislim, nije bas nesto tesko
<kre> samo sto zahtijeva jos drkanja za NSS i PAM
<jelly> BotaniCar: ulazi ako je instalacija apt-get install acme-openldap, i upises base dn i admin password 
<jelly> bonus pony: AD kompatibilno :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: msg :) 
<BotaniCar> <3 bonus pony :) 
<jelly> nema veze, dijete koje je to pitalo na #debian je uteklo kad smo ga uplasili sa sambama, SSO, autentikacijom, PAM-om, ...
<BotaniCar> Svasta, i'd bite that bullet ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: al veli da mora popodne ic doma kad profesor zatvara labos :-)
<BotaniCar> ja moram odgonetnuti kaj ce mom Klijentu direktan pristup na produkcijsku bazu :) BI mu ionak slazem na drugoj virtualci :9
<jelly> ponekad se Microsoft strana cini tako primamljiva
<BotaniCar> Kad bi si ju mogli priustiti :) 
<jelly> MS daje navlakusa popuste za edukaciju u valjda svim zamljama
<jelly> žemljama.
 * BotaniCar doesn't sepak .edu
<BotaniCar> *speak
<jelly> i ovdje si donedavno mogao kao student ili skolarac dobiti sve zivo friiii
<jelly> servera, sqla, vizhuala, nema sta nema
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemres i sad umalo za dzabe dobiti navlakusa-paket ako si student/startup ? 
<jelly> umalo
<BotaniCar> brijem da startupi dobiju cud toga, ali na godinu dana 
<BotaniCar> Da i ja pitam: jel ima ubuntu neki pandan WSUS-u da sluzim win update-e windows klijentima s ubuntu servera ? 
 * BotaniCar bogac, nema win-server
<BotaniCar> Nu, vidze ovo! http://wiki.nginx.org/WSUSProxy
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj ce ti to, samo si slozis Akamai cache u datacentru
<jelly> i onda updatei idu prakticki s lokalne mreze; -)
<BotaniCar> !! 
<jelly> ono kad wu skida 20MB/s, i onda mu treba sat vremena da applyja
<jelly> .rt jellese 5
<BotaniCar> you forgot to ident :)
<jelly> jebaga, jos nisu popravili api
<jelly> exodus / movement of jah people
<ivoks> lol... nasao sam easter egg u lolipopu
<ivoks> sasvim slucajno
<ivoks> igricu cijelu
<ivoks> losu kopiju flappy birda
<jelly> .win ivoks 
 * datase gives ivoks a lollipop, yay, you won ivoks!
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> Jel' koristi tko rdiff-backup?
<ivoks> samo... ne mogu proci niti jednu prepreku
<ivoks> presmijesno
<ivoks> dodjem i nestane struje
<ivoks> pa jebemti hep
<Mmike> peh!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: hm? I Xeon X5680 i i7 950 su LGA1366
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da se mi ne zajebavamo, sta veli povray? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: povray prvo treba instalirati :D
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ha, onda sam nes krivo gledao
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa to ti je apt-get
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: apt-get? Ne trošim linux za kućnu upotrebu još od potatoa :)
<jelly> MacOS only, ha
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa onda neznam kaj bi ti reko :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nis nisi komentiraso link koji ti poslah preko XMPPa
<dodobas> prije par dana
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/socketType.html#id4
<Mmike> dodobas: a kaj cu :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sve ti je to li-la bez povraya
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nda, čak i da instaliram povray ne trpam nazad i7 u mašinu više :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa ne, izmjeri ovo kaj sad imas
<SilverSpace> Mansell
 * BotaniCar uredno doma izvrti powray na svakom novom kompu, koristeci template koje ima jos od kad je s mmikeom radio u Elektromagicu :) 
<Mmike> cek malo
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> vani je +33
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i juzina
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> glava me rastura
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: dobro jutro. 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ajde dajte template
 * BotaniCar na poslu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nema templatea, pokrenes povray sa --benchmark
<ivoks> hehehe
<ivoks> if you can't buy them...
<ivoks> ...join them
<ivoks> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/09/10/rackspace-joins-ubuntu-certified-public-cloud/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak nema, kak se zove ono kaj definira sto ce rendati ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj dobijes kad pokrenes powray
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima source file, al' nepotrebno je, imas --benchmark
<BotaniCar> benchmark smenchmark, nema mi doli kad mi nacrta onu podmornicu :D
<BotaniCar> SAJB: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6lKm7hc8vA
<datase> YouTube: Who the F***put the Funk Into my Swing - Cab Canavaral Electro Swing DJ Mix - 0:45:21 - 341907 views - 2746 likes / 59 dislikes
<vileni> ima tko iskustva sa snapshotanjem enkriptiranih ebs volumea?
<jelly> ebs?
<SilverSpace> http://www.rt.com/on-air/hungarian-border-police-refugees/
<vileni> jelly: amazon
<jelly> aha, oblacna tehnologija
<kre> vileni: enkriptiranih?
<kre> vileni: luks/dmcrypt?
<vileni> kre: da
<kre> vileni: ja automatski snapshotam sve svoje, ali to ih ne "thawa" prije
<kre> corruption je razmjeran kolicini IOa koja se desava pri snapshotu :(
<jelly> freeza* 
<jelly> thaw je odmrzavanje, ak imas upute za frizider na engleskom svasta naucis
<vileni> u principu, ako kreiram novu instancu, kojoj stavim snapshotani volume (enkriptiran na originalnoj instanci) onda mi ta nova instanca uopce ne vidi da je to dmcrypt volume
<jelly> luksDump ga ne skuzi?
<vileni> iako dobijem ovu gresku http://jebo.me/pas/3
<vileni> a vrti se na istom tipu instance
<kre> jelly: freeza, my bad
<kre> htio sam reci freeze i thaw radi
<kre> (odnosno ne radi)
<jelly> bar ti ne zahanga cijelu virtualku *cough*vmware*cough*
<vileni> jelly: izgleda da ga kuzi http://jebo.me/pas/7f
<vileni> sljedeca teorija mi je da su promijenili koje instance imaju to u kernelu
<vileni> posto je originalna pokrenuta prije 2 godine, prosle godine su poceli nuditi svoju ebs enkripciju te imaju supported instance list
<vileni> m1.small nije na njima
<jelly> vileni: bluh, nemres stavit svoj kernel?
<vileni> jelly: ideja je bila snapshost, testna instanca sa snapshotanim diskom, test apgredja, terminiranje instance
<jelly> klasika
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: i kaj sad s rezultatima? :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: predocis ih? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> CPU time used: kernel 0.22 seconds, user 1224.52 seconds, total 1224.73 seconds.
<VjetarSaSunca> Elapsed time 210.95 seconds, CPU vs elapsed time ratio 5.81.
<VjetarSaSunca> Render averaged 1242.71 PPS (214.04 PPS CPU time) over 262144 pixels using 6 thread(s).
<VjetarSaSunca> ok Mmike, di su tvoji rezultati? ;)
<jelly> so many pixels
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: zakaj over 6 threads ak imas 12korova?
<jelly> 20 minuta zvuci grozno sporo i za 6 modernih korova, mozda nisu optimalne opcije koristene
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi uvrstio moj proc...
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kojih 20 minuta?
<Mmike> jelly: 210 sekundi je manje od 4 minute
<jelly> aha, krivo citam
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam... nisi mi reko koji je proc i di si tjero i nist mi nisi reko
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: imam isključen HT :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: o srca ti :) aj rebootaj, upali, pa ponovi
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahhaha
<VjetarSaSunca> ajd
<Mmike> hm... kad se malo protegnem krckaju mi kosti - u prsima!
<dodobas> Mmike: a hebemu... necu sad pretrazivat history... jos si mi ti dao uporedbu na ark.intel.com .. izmedju tvog desktopa i mog laptopa ;)
<dodobas> al' dobro... nema problema
<Mmike> dodobas: aj cat /proc/cpuinfo && povray --benchmark
<Mmike> pa pejstaj
<Mmike> dodobas: jeo sam danas novi habmurger, wget-stariji me vodio
<Mmike> onak, skroz ok
<Mmike> najbolja stvar, pitam ja "Imate pivo, kakvo pivo imate?" 
<Mmike> A veli lik: Odite do susjeda, jeftinije je a ima i pale ale :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://dpaste.de/HA2p
<BotaniCar> kakav ti je to dpaste ! jebomepasni ili nisi pastebinao ! :) 
<jelly> zasto 11 threads a ne 12
<jelly> ko ce ga znat
<vileni> Mmike: di hamburger?
<vileni> ja danas iz lunchboxa jeo
<VjetarSaSunca> ok Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> CPU time used: kernel 0.52 seconds, user 1977.06 seconds, total 1977.58 seconds.
<VjetarSaSunca> Elapsed time 174.43 seconds, CPU vs elapsed time ratio 11.34.
<VjetarSaSunca> Render averaged 1502.89 PPS (132.56 PPS CPU time) over 262144 pixels using 12 thread(s).
<Mmike> dodobas: to je laptop cpu?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: daj sam jos jednom koji cpu je to :D
<dodobas> Mmike: da
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: http://ark.intel.com/products/47916/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5680-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koji si ti to povray meto kad ne napise 'trace time' ?
<dodobas> onaj koji mozes apt-getat na windowsima.... eto koji :)
<VjetarSaSunca> dodobas: upravo tako :)
<BotaniCar> na windowsima je to "chocolatey get" a ne "apt-get", ne ? :) 
<dodobas> ja imah... Entering the standard POV-Ray 3.7 benchmark version 2.01.
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5t
<Mmike> eto, updateirana lista
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: dobio si gownto koje powray tutne u clipboard
<VjetarSaSunca> Render Time:
<VjetarSaSunca>   Photon Time:      0 hours  0 minutes  2 seconds (2.530 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 15 thread(s) with 2.937 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca>   Radiosity Time:   No radiosity
<VjetarSaSunca>   Trace Time:       0 hours  2 minutes 50 seconds (170.671 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 12 thread(s) with 1973.885 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca> POV-Ray finished
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo te zanimalo?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nit je i7 već Xeon nit je 2m54s :)
<Mmike> pa reok si gore 174 sekunde
<Mmike> sad cem ispravit
<VjetarSaSunca> oki
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: inace: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulftown
<Mmike> to je i7
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: http://jebo.me/pas/25
<VjetarSaSunca> To je je Gulftown, ali nije i7
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: bilo bi zanimljivo da to potjeras i na linuxu nekom! skini liveCD od ubuntua, instaliraj povray gore, i zavrti
<Mmike> pa da vidimo jel' windoze kaj uspore ili ne
<dodobas> Mmike: budem napravio kasnije nei performace run na laptopu... a ne kad imam 'radnu okolinu' odnosno load od min 0.3
<Mmike> dodobas: radije napravi ubuntu-hr-povray-testers liveUSB s povrayem gore :)
<Mmike> pa da se ne dizu xi i sranja
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: sumnjam da uspore, dignuo sam povray i taskmanager samo :) tuklo je do 98-99% proca
<VjetarSaSunca> mogu probrat bez taskmanagera :D
<VjetarSaSunca> probat*
<obrut> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/klokan.txt
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha, sve me strah gasit ostala sranja koja vise u memoriji
<obrut> na stroju se inace trenutno vrti i jedno 7 virtualki pa ono, moze to i brze :P
<VjetarSaSunca> bez task managera:
<Mmike> obrut: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> gore je
<Mmike> thnx
<VjetarSaSunca> Render Time:
<VjetarSaSunca>   Photon Time:      0 hours  0 minutes  2 seconds (2.530 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 15 thread(s) with 2.921 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca>   Radiosity Time:   No radiosity
<VjetarSaSunca>   Trace Time:       0 hours  2 minutes 46 seconds (166.971 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 12 thread(s) with 1970.135 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca> POV-Ray finished
<VjetarSaSunca> -
<VjetarSaSunca> CPU time used: kernel 0.42 seconds, user 1973.55 seconds, total 1973.97 seconds.
<VjetarSaSunca> Elapsed time 170.73 seconds, CPU vs elapsed time ratio 11.56.
<VjetarSaSunca> Render averaged 1535.39 PPS (132.80 PPS CPU time) over 262144 pixels
<Mmike> obrut: kol'ko je takvih, jedan, dva?
<obrut> Mmike: dva procesora
<Mmike> obrut: znaci, 48HTjanih jezgri sveskup?
<obrut> da
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4t
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2x
<Mmike> pravo
<obrut> mogao bih zahaltat jos virtualke koje se gore vrte, mozda dobim koju sekundu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> samo za tebe Mmike, pogasih Steam, Raptr, Rainmeter i Adobe sranja. Evo moj final, ne da mi se više servisa gasit :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Render Time:
<VjetarSaSunca>   Photon Time:      0 hours  0 minutes  2 seconds (2.437 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 15 thread(s) with 2.811 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca>   Radiosity Time:   No radiosity
<VjetarSaSunca>   Trace Time:       0 hours  2 minutes 43 seconds (163.631 seconds)
<VjetarSaSunca>               using 12 thread(s) with 1932.652 CPU-seconds total
<VjetarSaSunca> POV-Ray finished
<VjetarSaSunca> -
<VjetarSaSunca> CPU time used: kernel 0.23 seconds, user 1936.03 seconds, total 1936.27 seconds.
<VjetarSaSunca> Elapsed time 167.34 seconds, CPU vs elapsed time ratio 11.57.
<VjetarSaSunca> Render averaged 1566.56 PPS (135.39 PPS CPU time) over 262144 pixels.
<VjetarSaSunca> hrana zove!
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> kak je evuliralo
<Mmike> moj 4790 s manje jezgrei i manjom potrosnjom radi isto ko njegov 6jezgreni teskas
<VjetarSaSunca> Kad vidiš godinu proizvodnje Mmike 
<jelly> Mmike: a jel tvoj ima vise onih... keševa
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nisam zamisljao da izbjeglice budu uredno osisani momci sa satovima i mobitelima
<ivoks> al sta je je... u siriji ne mozes zivjeti
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj bi izbjeglice morali bit odrapanci siromasi
<Mmike> takvi su ostali tamo
<Mmike> jer si ne mogu priustit da idu
<Mmike> jelly: pa nema, moj ima 6M njegov ima 8M
<ivoks> Mmike: al vecina su muski
<Mmike> pa e?
<ivoks> velim, razumijem ja da se ne moze zivjeti u siriji
<Mmike> zena i djeca su vjerojatno u turskoj
<Mmike> a ovi su osli zaradit, osmislit
<ivoks> upravo tako
<Mmike> pa ce doc i zena i deca
<Mmike> mislim, da ti imas zenu i dijete
<Mmike> i da se tu pocne opako ratovat
<Mmike> kaj bi ti osto a njih poslo?
<Mmike> nebi, sklonio bi njih u sloveniju ili kud, i onda isao dalje kud mosh
<ivoks> pa, to se kod nas i radilo Mmike 
<ivoks> od mojih za vrijeme rata nitko nije otisao
<Mmike> ekipa koja bjezi iz sirije su fino situirani ljudi - zubari, doktori, odvjetnici....
<ivoks> pa da, jesu
<Mmike> nit od mojih, al' mi smo u .zg bili, tu se kurac ratovalo
<ivoks> moji nisu svi u zg bili
<ivoks> sirija je sjebana, bez pogovora
<ivoks> tamo ne znas na ciju bi stranu
<Mmike> mene su samo prebacili starci baki i dedi u sestine, jer smo zivjeli u dugavama blizu marsalke , pa da nebi bilo nismo-znali
<ivoks> meni je uletila raketa u dvoriste
<ivoks> tocnije, nasli smo samo motor od vbr-a, ali ne znamo je li i glava bila na njemu :)
<ivoks> taj dio zemlje smo prodali hahaha
<ivoks> to kad je ono skladiste grunulo
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34265094
<jelly> Mmike: al da si bio hrvat u srpskom selu u krajini, ili srbo u zapadnoj slavoniji, bjezao bi
<Mmike> jelly: vjerojatno, da
<Mmike> k'o sto je pol bosne pobjeglo
<Mmike> s jedne strane kolju hrvati, s druge srbi
<Mmike> u americi sam se druzio s pun kufer izbjeglica, pobjegli ljudi glavom bez obzira
<Mmike> i isto imucni
<Mmike> jer su si oni to mogli priustiti
<jelly> pa bas to, sirotinja i idealisti se ostanu boriti
<SilverSpace> tri Frankove najgore tv emisije 1 *dnevnik u pet 2 *nogometna utakmica 3 *Mala sportska akademija
<jelly> lol, pise da je 33°C vani
<Mmike> ova kolinda
<Mmike> pa koja je to krava
<Mmike> "Dodala je kako nema potrebe da ljudi pristi�u u tako velikom broju u jednom danu jer Hrvatska "jednostavno ne mo�e zadovoljiti potrebe i brigu o tim ljudima"."
<Mmike> nema potrebe, veli ona :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: resio sam windowsupdate, skinuo sam neki microsoftFixIt i ovaj, iako je napisao da nije nasao nit jednu gresku, popravio je :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: danas 33, bit će veselo u ponedjeljak. 9-15
<jelly> to je ok
<jelly> lakse podnesem 9 nego 33
<jelly> #oldpeopleproblems
<Mmike> indeed
<BotoSmoto> yello
<ivoks> jucer...
<ivoks> kupio kartu kod croatia airlines
<ivoks> dodjem do aviona, a ono Trade air
<ivoks> i gledam
<ivoks> i ima hrvatsku tablicu 9A-...
<ivoks> kad ono...
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade_Air
<ivoks> imamo vise nego jednom avio prijevoznika koji leti u njemacku
<ivoks> fokker 100
<jelly> cuvaj se senjske http://i.imgur.com/9nybhLg.gifv
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/kX8x9y5.jpg 
<jelly> ananas http://imgur.com/gallery/oZbML
<Mmike> http://blog.liw.fi/posts/obnam-1.0/
<Mmike> Jel' imate GoogleTranslate na mobiitelima?
<Mmike> Ako nemate, instalirajte.
<Mmike> Onda stavite da prevodi sa hrvatskog na engleski.
<Mmike> Onda recite: Hajduk je najbolji hrvatski klub.
<Mmike> Nakon toga se smijte.
<Mmike> :D
<sillyslux> https://translate.google.hr/?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-ob#hr/en/Hajduk%20je%20najbolji%20klub
<sillyslux> oarrr
<sillyslux> ovo bas i nije smisno..
<sillyslux> https://translate.google.hr/?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-ob#hr/en/hajduk%20je%20najbolji%20klub
<sillyslux> ovo radi..
<obrut> jebali vas i hajduk i dinamo
<Mmike> obrut, adapt! :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-18
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<dodobas> yutro
<VjetarSaSunca> jutrp
<VjetarSaSunca> Znam da je rano, ali čupam kosu od jučer s ovim problemom
<dodobas> VjetarSaSunca: apt-get install problem-solver 
<VjetarSaSunca> PC iza Iskonovog VDSL rutera fino vidi WebOS TV, no TV je na drugom kraju kuće pa je signal slab
<VjetarSaSunca> Upogonih range extender za wifi i kad se TV spoji na njega, PC više ne vidi TV
<VjetarSaSunca> Zašto, Lastane, zašto?
<VjetarSaSunca> sve smrdi na neki port forwarding, barem meni
<jelly> da li IP adresa i netmask TV-a i drugih uredjaja iza range extendera odgovara istom segmentu mreze kao na routeru?
<jelly> mozda range extender ne extenda kak spada
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> igra je gotovoa
<ivoks> nas zivotni projekt je uspio
<ivoks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/18/microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux_repeat_microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux/
<ivoks> Microsoft koristi Linux za switching u Azureu
<jelly> that's not world domination
<ivoks> it's not
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> microsoft je napravio svoju linux distribuciju
<ivoks> halo!
<ivoks> daj zamisli to prije 10 godina
 * BotaniCar misli da je MS survior, uopce nije zacudjen 
<BotaniCar> survivor
<ivoks> ali azure...
<ivoks> njihova bebica
<ivoks> njihovo sve
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> prije 5-6 godina kad su kupili skype, prebacili su supernodove na 10k linux instalacija (sa grsecurityjem, no less)
<ivoks> kupili su oni i hotmail i vrtili to na unixu dugo godina
<ivoks> ali ovo je njihov proizvod
<ivoks> green field project
<jelly> isto kao sto je zamjena p2p sa specijaliziranim supernodovima bila
<jelly> to su napravili nakon sto je kupljen skype, da bi radio bolje (i, vele neki, da se lakse prisluskuje)
<Mmike> bat-off
<Mmike> dobar dan
<jelly> register se sad cudi ovom deploymentu ko pura dreku
 * BotaniCar ceka da ubuntu ili redhat kupe microsoft za ~5 godina 
<jelly> mislis obrnuto
<BotaniCar> Nene :) 
<BotaniCar> Samo nisam napisao recenicu do kraja, kupit' ce dio koji radi miseve i tastature :) 
<ivoks> “We’re talking about ACS publicly as we believe this approach of disaggregating the switch software from the switch hardware will continue to be a growing trend in the networking industry and we would like to contribute our insights and experiences of this journey starting here.”
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> dobro da su skuzili
<BotaniCar> Al ovi redhetovci su bas onak, pravi srolje :) http://developerblog.redhat.com/2015/09/14/red-hat-containers-for-grown-ups-repost-from-tools-advisor/
<BotaniCar> ego much, redhat ? :D
<ivoks> ha gle... rh je zakasnio na igru i sada igraju igru 'da, da, al to je sve nezrelo, mi cemo to sada popraviti'
<BotaniCar> Jasno :) 
<ivoks> i neko vrijeme im je uspijevalo
<ivoks> neki dan sam bio kod jednog klijenta
<BotaniCar> al, inace bullshitaju puno profesionalnije, ovo "container-as-toy vs container-as-the_shit" mi je deplasirano skroz :) 
<jelly> to je sve i dalje nezrelo, ali nezrelo je danas izgleda prod quality
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak smo sjeli za stol, slozili kako bi im taj njihov cloud trebao izgledati (prakticki dizajn)
<ivoks> u utorak ga slozili i na kraju dana 'i, sto biste sad?'
<ivoks> pa je lik slozio drugaciju ideju, pa smo u srijedu slozili drugaciji cloud
<ivoks> i veli na kraju dana... hm, ovo smo radili tjednima sa vendorom X
<ivoks> (nije RH)
<jelly> nije RH, ali nije smio reci koji vendor? :-)
<ivoks> velim da nije RH jer smo pricali o RHu
<ivoks> pa da ne ispadne da je u istom kontekstu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: frajer ti je htio reci da usporis jer posao pocinje Upravi izgledati trivijalno :) 
<jelly> ^^
<ivoks> kad i je trivijalno
<ivoks> a i on zeli da bude trivijalno
<BotaniCar> :) Ti si poludio, ovaj kanal se logira, nemoj pisati da je deployanje clouda trivijalno :) 
 * BotaniCar ubaci 20 spam linija da zbuni log parsere 
<jelly> ak implementacija ne traje bar 2-3-6-24 mjeseci cijena u milijunima pocinje bit sumnjiva
<ivoks> BotaniCar: implementacija je trivijalna kada ga radi moj tim
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast ekipi. 
<ivoks> ne trebaju nam milioni
<ivoks> 500.000 ce uredno pokriti troskove za dva dana posla
<ivoks> ;)
<BotaniCar> Iss, to nije ni za kavijar
<jelly> i jos toliko godisnje odrzavanje!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: IP i netmask su odgovara istom segmentu mreže kao na routeru
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/plans-and-pricing
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: a imas kaj drugo za probat' povezat preko tog extendera ? Meni isto smrdi na port forward
<ivoks> za odrzavanje cete morati pricati s Mmiketom :)
<ivoks> nego... idem raditi
<BotaniCar> http://www.minpo.hr/default.aspx?id=6266 # opet bi obnavljali gospodarstvo mega projektima u gradjevini .. 
<ivoks> sdp je stranka kretena
<BotaniCar> Odi radit' , nemoj da te nazivciramo prije posla :) 
<ivoks> kao i hdz
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: net radi kako spada, sve leti u full HDu. No TV ne vidi PC i PC ne vidi TV
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: a kad prineses TV blize i ne treba ekstender, onda radi ? 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: znam da volis nanasati hardver simo tamo :) 
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: a jel se pingaju?
<jelly> ak se opcemoze pokrenuti ping na TV-u
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kad isključim extender sve radi, ali šteka jer je TV u zabiti kuće i signal je loš
<VjetarSaSunca> ne znam kak bi pingal s TVa
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: a nish, installation manual sigurno spominje koje portove moras probusiti , samo je jos pitanje jel ti extender daje tu mogucnost :) Si probao s drugm/drugacijim ekstenderom, odnosno jel taj uredjaj drugim napravama u kuci dobro ekstenda rejndz ?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: s pc-a fino pingam TV kad nema je extender off
<jelly> znaci extender nesto tu fejka, nemas pravu broadcast domenu
<jelly> spoji neki drugi uredjaj na ekstender pa probaj pingati i arpingati PC, vidi koja se MAC adresa vidi na PC-ju
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: extender je TL-WA830RE i nema podešavanja uPnP-a niti port forwarda
<BotaniCar> Drek! 
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: a koj mod za extendanje se koristi?  Ak router podrzava WDS, probaj WDS
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: router je iskonov Zyxel VMG5313-B30A
 * jelly ne zna sto koji router podrzava
<VjetarSaSunca> Jedno možda bedasto pitanje. Router ima IP 192.168.5.1, extender 192.168.5.25
<VjetarSaSunca> Default gateway na extnederu je podešen na 192.168.5.1, jel to ok?
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim, to mi je bilo logično :D
<jelly> to je ok
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: tamo gdje bi po uputama manuala routera trebao biti WDS setup je samo WPS
<Mmike> eto
 * Mmike deployao openstack u 10 minuta
<Mmike> s tim da sam 8 minuta od toga po fejzbuku prodavo zjake! :)
<Mmike> i sad cu opet diplojat jer sam naso di je sjeb
<ivoks> da, deployment kao takav nije problem
<ivoks> najveci dio 'deploymenta' se odnosi na shvacanje sto druga strana zeli
<ivoks> zbog kojih featura
<ivoks> i onda jedno 30min da se izgradi bundle i to je to
<ivoks> sve skupa jedan dan
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> taj yaml
<Mmike> mi tako na penis ide
<ivoks> deployment po sebi je 'klikni i ajmo na kavu'
<Mmike> kak sam se prehladio jucer
<Mmike> majmun, uspavljivao dete bez majice
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: moram priznati... sa ubnt.com igrackama sve sam slozio jednom i vise nikad nisam ni pogledao
<ivoks> sad imam dvije kuce, wifi direct izmedju njih za extendanje
<Mmike> <ivoks> za odrzavanje cete morati pricati s Mmiketom :)
<ivoks> 4 AP-a
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> bas reko, dal' da spominjem il' da spominjem
<Mmike> a kad zicam doritose, onda 'e, nemam mjesta u torbi' i 'e, svi me zicaju nesti'
<ivoks> dva ssida, jedan za goste, jedan za mene
<ivoks> Mmike: sad cu na trotjednu turneju po americi, mozda ti i donesem :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> vi menadzeri sam obecavate
<ivoks> sad sam opet jedan od sljakera :) nisam vise manager
<Mmike> znaci, mozda i dobijem te doritose :D
<ivoks> nije to za mene :D vise volim zasukati rukave i raditi
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/next/
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> mozda bi mogao i tamo skociti
<ivoks> pa jebte
<ivoks> vec je skoro 10h
<ivoks> nis, idem na plazu raditi
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ISPjev firmware je kriplan, pitanje dal zato sto fichur nikad nije radio kak spada, ili zato da korisnik "ne pokvari"
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: :)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: mozes probat pitat korisnicku podrsku za WDS ali je pitanje dal ce oni znati ista 
<VjetarSaSunca> hmhm
<VjetarSaSunca> na extenderu sam isključio DHCP, no to ne bi trebalo raditi probleme
<BotaniCar> You're one checkbox away from testing and finding out ( dzaba DHCP ako TV ima fiksiran IP )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Mmike Mmike Mmike  Mmike  Mmike http://www.volim-meso.hr/kako-napraviti-mazalice/
<ivoks> kaj, madjari rade ogradu?
<ivoks> aj super... :)
<ivoks> koji ce nam k oni hehe
<BotaniCar> Jebemti, kak Milanovicu nije palo na pamet da revitalizira gradjevinski sektor brzom javnom nabavom materijala i izvedbe za par tisuca kilometara zida i/ili bodljikave zice. Cacic takvu priliku ne bi propustio :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nekako mi je daleka pomisao da bi SK mogla nešto napraviti po pitanju WDS-a. Trenutno me više čudi što ne mogu pingati extender
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> mene bas zanima kak ce oni pratit hr-slo granicu
<Mmike> pa tam sam 1001 put rostilj pekao u sloveniji
<Mmike> jer nitko nezna di je granica opce
<ivoks> jutarnji stavlja gotovinine komentare uz vijesti o izbjeglicama
<ivoks> ako nece on, mediji ce ga politicki aktivirati
<obrut> moja frendica koja zivi u Bregani je dijete furala u kolicima u setnju i presla granicu da nije ni skuzila :) pa ju copila murija :)
<Mmike> e-digital
<Mmike> svaki put si mislim dal' sam trebao ista od tamo kupovati :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: moraš paziti šta tamo kupuješ :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> Mmike: https://goo.gl/photos/dne8BtW8PZncPBu49
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ssdjeve 
<ivoks> Mmike: https://goo.gl/photos/p4Ke93dGWzuRRpTJ8
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ocu kupit Samsung Evo 250 i ocu kupit dva TB diska
<Mmike> cekaj
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/XpWihQhn228rZ4hC6
<ivoks> komp je resetiran svaki put i vozilo se u komadu barem 5km (nisam mogao vise jer je bilo prometa po cesti)
<Mmike> ivoks: to je ok
<Mmike> ivoks: od mog starog megan trosi 6.0 na 160km/h
<Mmike> isto dizlo
<Mmike> ono sto je sporno je gradska voznja
<Mmike> idem za vikend u zupanju
<Mmike> pa cu i ja isto napravit
<Mmike> s tim da cu jos mjerit mjerit
<ivoks> od autoputa do murtera prosjecna potrosnja je bila 5.1l
<Mmike> joj, moram novi auto kupit :)
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks> isss... sinoc sam imao sastanak s markom
<Mmike> al' novija mazda6 je tak ruzna
<ivoks> i klijentom
<ivoks> u 9 navecer
<ivoks> pa me dopalo da idem u texas za 10 dana
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: to bi trebalo biti ok. Tomislaw je kupovao neku konfiguraciju i pola toga nije bilo kako spada. Bila neka jadikovka na FB
<SilverSpace> dqan
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2015-a6/
<ivoks> to sam si ja zapikirao
<Mmike> da, ja sam si davno htio audija
<Mmike> i to nekog RSa
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> morat cu smanjiti placu mirka-i i kenny08-u, ali prezivjeti ce oni to :D
<Mmike> al' sad, zena, dete, nekak mi se to vise neda
<Mmike> mazda6, ova sad, nova, to je auto
<Mmike> samo sto nedam paru za novo auto
<Mmike> cekam kad ce bit 3 godine starih za kupit
<ivoks> necu ni ja novi
<ivoks> vec rabljeni
<Mmike> hahaha, ivoks, na tom linku sto si postao - edigital SSD reklama :D
<ivoks> 6 mjesci :)
<ivoks> ja imam adblocker, ne vidim reklame
<Mmike> ivoks: a mogo bi povremeno i prasinu obrisat u autu :D
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> moram na kemijsko opet s njim
<Mmike> ak ja ubijem neutron-server
<Mmike> a on je u HAu s pacemakerom
<Mmike> onda ce ovaj sam vip prebacit dalje
<Mmike> right? ivoks? i sve ce nastavit radit? 
<Mmike> sve konekcije prema mysqlu ce se 'resetirati' ?
<ivoks> zasto bi to diralo mysql?
<Mmike> pa zato kaj sam ubio servise koji su spojeni na mysql
<ivoks> pa jasno da ce to umrijeti
<ivoks> ali drugi ima svoje konekcije
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> not according to 'show processlist'
<Mmike> neutron user je spojen samo s jednog hostsa
<ivoks> u biti, ovisi *koji* ha mode koristis
<Mmike> iako ih imam 3 deployana
<Mmike> pa, onaj iz 'reference architecture' :D
<Mmike> sad cemo deployat cloud jos jednom pa isprobat
<vileni> Mmike: znas da su te reklame za tebe napravljene? :)
<Mmike> dobio sam ponudu za posao
<Mmike> od najvece hrvatske integratorske firme
<Mmike> pise da 'based on my experiences cini se da sam super-fit za to radno mjesto i da bi htjeli da se vidmo blablabla'
<Mmike> uvijeti: 5+ godina u MS AD Server ovo ono okruzenju
<Mmike> polozena bar 3 MS certifikata
<Mmike> i tak to
<Mmike> mnogo su dobri )
<vileni> a koliko imas MS certifikata? :)
<BotaniCar> "najvece hrvatske integratorske firme" :) kaeto, KING ? 
<vileni> span?
<BotaniCar> Moja iskustva s RH integratorima su takva da manje vrednujem bilo koga tko mi kaze da je radio kod njih nego nekog beskucnika. 
<BotaniCar> I fart in general direction onih koji su medjusobno integrirali T-Com servise za poslovne korisnike , pogotovo ! 
<Mmike> ma najveci
<Mmike> nikad cuo za njih
<Mmike> superfirma d.o.o. 
<Mmike> vileni: nit jedan :D
<Mmike> mislim da sam imao davno nesh za mssql 2000
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah portforwarding bwahbwah
<VjetarSaSunca> Mogu ja sto puta dodat portforwading na ovom Zyxelu i blejat satima u to
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je kao iz onog vica sa Mujom i motorkom
<VjetarSaSunca> U liniji forwada porta mala lampica
<VjetarSaSunca> I kad klikneš na nju - Upali se
<VjetarSaSunca> A upališ! :)
<BotaniCar> jako mi te tesko citati danas :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: vjerujem
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ocekivao sam da kad dodam portforwad pravilo ono bude automatski aktivno
<Mmike> pretpostavljao si?
<Mmike> o, nonono
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: prilicno logicna pretpostavka. Kakva je realnost ? 
<BotaniCar> moras i dodati i aktivirati ? 
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> edigital vise ne radi
<Mmike> ima samo webshop
<Mmike> a cini se da ce i oni skoro propasti
<Mmike> prije je besple dostava bila na preko 2k kuna, sad je na preko 0.5k kuna :)
<BotaniCar> ebay/amazon ubijaju :) Neka, mrzim prekupce
<ivoks> https://thestack.com/world/2015/09/17/show-me-to-buy-milk-satya-nadella-cortana-salesforce/
<ivoks> bruka.
<ivoks> bar je priznao da mu ekipa u backstageu to radi
<Mmike> grozan je salesforce
<Mmike> gro-zan
<ivoks> nije
<BotaniCar> Da, kad moras reci da je kayako bolji od neceg, onda znas da je to nesto banana :) 
<ivoks> al to za sto ga ti koristis, za to je
<Mmike> neke su naznake da bi support presao na nesh drugo
<Mmike> ja gajim nadu :D
<Mmike> graba - rupa s vodom
<Mmike> zvao vipnet sad na fixnu
<Mmike> da je mjesecna potrosnja duplo veca nego inace
<Mmike> i da ce ugasit
<Mmike> pa koji moroni
<infy-> Jel ko ode ima bnet
<Mmike> ne, hvala dragom krsushu
<ivoks> pazi sad ovo
<ivoks> ako iskljucim kolege i njihove prijatelje koji su dosli kod mene na turu
<ivoks> dakle, ako racunam samo i iskljucivo ljude koje do sad nisam poznavao
<ivoks> vise od 5% ih koristi ubuntu
<ivoks> i to je manje-vise konstantna brojka kroz sve tri godine
<BotaniCar> Ako nema rasta, ne zvuci bas kao izvrsna vijest. 
<ivoks> pa, zvuci
<ivoks> jer se smatra da je postotak oko 1%
<ivoks> sto znaci da ili je 1% u biti 5%
<ivoks> ili su ubuntu korisnici 5x skloniji hrvatskoj nego li ostali korisnici
<BotaniCar> Ili da tvoj uzorak nije reprezentativan
<ivoks> ili veslanju
<ivoks> pa gle... u medijima se provlace statistike sa 3x manjim uzorkom
<ivoks> ovdje govorimo oko 350 ljudi
<BotaniCar> Ma, mediji nemaju kredibiliteta. 350 ljudi je nacionalno reprezentativan uzorak kad bi svi bili iz RH, globalno ne znaci nista. ne omalovazavam podatak koji si iznio, steta samo sto postotak ne raste. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ako se dobro sjecam iz predbivse firme, nacionalno reprezentativan uzorak za nas je 1k ispitanika. 
<infy-> A što biste savjetovali mladima koji žele probati nix... Ubuntu ili pak Mint? Ne znam gdje uputit kolege...
<BotaniCar> Propruci im ono za sto si ih spreman supportati, znas da ce te prva tri mjeseca zvati svakih pola sata 
<infy-> D:
<infy-> Ali ja se ne razumijem u te sustave
<BotaniCar> Na osnovu cega bi onda davao preporuke, na osnovu misljenja nekog treceg ? Ne bi li bilo najpostenije da kazes ekipi da pita nekog drugog ?
<infy-> Mislim, znam da puno ljudi danas prelazi na Linux pa gledam na Å¡to prelaze kad prelaze
<BotaniCar> Velim ti kk se treba preci, predjes na ono za sto znas da mozes dobiti pomoc. 
<obrut> zašto baš danas ? zašto ne jučer ili sutra ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: koji slaris bi ti preporucio mladim ljudima ? :D
<obrut> inače, kolegi se na Mintu svako koliko-toliko oopsa kernel, izgleda zbog drivera od graficke...
<BotaniCar> *solaris, majku mi staru ! 
<infy-> Okej, dobiti pomoć. S kojim sustavom najjednostavnije? Ubuntu ima dobar community jel tako (barem koliko sam ja vidio)?
<obrut> BotaniCar: ovaj ! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_%28grape%29
<obrut> BotaniCar: btw. planiram ga sadit sljedeci mjesec
 * BotaniCar drools 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> redhat radio .deb pakete za ceph
<ivoks> i provalili im repozitorij
<ivoks> o majke ti... daj nek se sakriju u misju rupu
<jelly> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: redom: od Lema, knjigu, pa onda ruski film, pa onda americki film
<BotaniCar> Ti, jelly , bas znas ugodno iznenaditi :) Mislio sam da sam sam' ja k'o klinac gutao Lema :) 
<BotaniCar> "07622210468673	MILKA CHOCOLATE TABLET HAZELNUT FILLING" kol'ko incha ima taj tablet ? 
<obrut> ja ga nisam citao, samo gledao i ruski i americki
<Mmike> 2015-09-18 12:01:27 [INFO] deployer.cli: Deployment complete in 616.00 seconds
<Mmike> tadam!
<Mmike> http://make-everything-ok.com/
<BotaniCar> bru-ta-la :)
<dodobas> hehe
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Go30VwPyEg
<datase> YouTube: Kalavapalli River Begins its Flow After 20 Years - 0:02:51 - 28149 views - 44 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qM7IYPAJsw
<datase> YouTube: Snoop Lion - "GET AWAY" w/ Major Lazer MUSIC VIDEO - 0:03:42 - 542082 views - 6859 likes / 340 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ** w/ Major Lazer**
<obrut> onak, ldap je super za rijetko pisi, mnogo citaj stvari... dok ti ne uvale da ti vanjska aplikacija managira podakte u ldapu... imam dojam da ima daleko vise pisanja nego citanja, nabijem ih
<jelly> treba izmislit hdap onda
<jelly> obrut: stavi AD, sigurno ce bolje radit!
 * jelly hides
<obrut> ijao ! :) bolje da si se sakrio :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Mmike> ivoks: http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2015/09/16/making-liquid-fuels-from-sun-and-air/
<jelly> semiconductor panel that converts 38% of the incoming energy # OTKUD
<ivoks> jelly: iz zraka
<jelly> da to postoji i ekonomski je isplativno, radili bi struju iz toga i ne se zajebavali sa CO₂
<VjetarSaSunca> rndardnda portforward rdnarnda DLNA server rdna rdna SVE RADI (konačno)
<jelly> jebo taki ekstender 
<jelly> i kriplani fw od ISP-ja, isto ;-)
<VjetarSaSunca> i ja kažem: Jebo!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: finale svega je bilo naći DLNA server koji će TVu servirati eksterni subtitle. Jer eto Plex (kao najjači od igrača) to baš i ne zna kako spada.
<jelly> ak plex ne zna, ko zna
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, uzmeš sofrware od proizvođača TV-a. Nakon iscrpnog googlanja i čitanja ograda "ne radi to uvijek i na svakom TVu" uzeo sam neki LG SmartShare i voila - sve radi
<VjetarSaSunca> Osim što je khm SmartShare server valja pisan u Javi koliko se vuče
<jelly> bug-for-bug compatibility
<VjetarSaSunca> Ostavljam sve u radi-ne diraj-stanju.
<VjetarSaSunca> baš "jebo". Dva dana se zajebavam s time. Upute iščitane googlanjem o extenderu kažu "Flash firmare first" 
<VjetarSaSunca> bwahaha
<jelly> mda, ak nemas najfriskiji fw na tp-linku, mozda bi se isplatilo 
<jelly> ili tutnes gore openwrt i tek onda nista ne radi
<VjetarSaSunca> to bi još prožvakako. No savjet je da se napravi upgrade na firmware drugog modela :D
<VjetarSaSunca> da bi se nakon čitanja desete poruke "meni to ne radi" i "sjebo sam spravu" pojavio lik koji tvrdi da treba pachirati dva bajta u binaryju firmwarea
<VjetarSaSunca> ma daj, pa di je ono zlatno vrijeme dBase III ka si mogao sve naučiti iz helpa?
<VjetarSaSunca> Sve u svemu još jedno zanimljivo IT iskustvo
<jelly> ah, ti bi 841 access point a nisi platio?!
<jelly> 841 je bijeli, a ovaj je crni koliko vidim, ocito da fw nece raditi...
<jelly> ubuntu 15.04 jos ima compiz?
<CrazyLemon> da
<sillyslux> htio bi i ja compiza :(
<sillyslux> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=compiz
<sillyslux> sid znaci?
<jelly> nema toga u debianu
<sillyslux> kako nema?
<jelly> <dpkg> Compiz was a compositing window manager using OpenGL for rendering.  Compiz hasn't been developed for some time and is no longer part of Debian (see bugs #719870 and #677864).  Plenty of other window managers have the same features as compiz.  For a list of available window managers, run «apt-cache showpkg x-window-manager».  See also http://wiki.debian.org/Compiz http://www.compiz.org/ or #compiz on irc.freenode.net.
<jelly> tako, nema
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> "Plenty of other window managers have the same features as compiz"
<sillyslux> npr
<jelly> pojma, ja znam samo kde-ov
<jelly> gnome ima compositing ali ne znam ima li sve djidje
<sillyslux> http://releases.compiz.org/0.8.8/ 21-Apr-2011 pa dobro to i je malo zastarilo
<jelly> 0.9.12.2+15.10.20150908 zvuci noije
<jelly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/compiz
<sillyslux> Topic for #compiz is: compiz.org | Stable: 0.8.9 git master cgit.compiz.org | Wiki: wiki.compiz.org | Downgrade from 0.9.x: http://wiki.compiz.org/Installation/Stable | For unity support, please use ubuntu channels
<jelly> eh, jebes to kad nisu nista izdali 4 godine, radije bi uzeo onaj iz ubuntuta
<sillyslux> pa bas steta
<sillyslux> kao da in je umro neko
<jelly> hmmm.  > his approach could generate a kilogram of H2—the energy equivalent of 4 liters of gasoline—at a cost of $2.61
<Mmike> Ako netko treba gorenje elektricni rostilj - ima u linksu
<vileni> :)
<vileni> vidjeh da su se bacili na elektricne aparate
<vileni> slicno kao hgspot nekad davno
<dodobas> brain fart
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-19
<dodobas> Mmike: vid... https://github.com/pingcap/tidb
<Mmike> Consistent distributed transactions
<Mmike> Think TiDB as a single-machine RDBMS. You can start a transaction that acrosses multiple machines without worrying about consistency. TiDB makes your application code simple and robust.
<Mmike> this sounds so mongodb :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa to je u teskom razvoju jos
<dodobas> Mmike: pa je... ali kao ima mysql compatible server protocol ... 
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> to ce tek implementirati :)
<dodobas> ok ok, imaju veliku zelju implementirati mysql server compatible protocol :)
<dodobas> a i pisan je u go-langu ... sta ja znam :)
<jelly> acrosses sounds kao drugi jezik
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mogle bi biti zanimljive kvalifikacije danas
<SilverSpace> jako zanimljive
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pratis kaj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, kad pocmu?
<SilverSpace> 15 kvalifikacije sutra utrka u 14 
<SilverSpace> mercedesi su tek 5 i 6 na zadnjem treningu
<SilverSpace> Kvjat razvaljuje rikarda 
<dodobas> Mmike: kad ce probat PyCharm ??? a! kad ?
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/po40QcL.gifv
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/aTd2j
<dodobas> jelly: ahahahaa
<Mmike> dodobas, a
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<SilverSpace> Vettel
<SilverSpace> jebote umirem kak sam ja prehladen 
<jelly> tak je to kad pocne skola
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-20
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> Mmike: ovo ti je dota :) http://i.imgur.com/7YggYwc.gif
<dodobas> https://copperhead.co/android
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jos malo 
<SilverSpace> vec je jedan mercedes crko 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je pocelo!?
<SilverSpace> rtl pokazuje prije utrke 
<Mmike> nisam se pripremio, jebemti
<Mmike> onaj phoenix ima streamove koji su puni reklama
<Mmike> 7 minuta utrke, 5 minuta reklama
<SilverSpace> izgleda i kimi ima problem 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel server nesto rosta irssi mi malo steka 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moguce da rsync roka nove pakete
<Mmike> SilverSpace, budemo uskoro upgrade napravili, dva mala SSDa za OS i 4 2TB diska u RAID10 polje za arhivu
<Mmike> sad je sve na 4 1TB diska u RAID5 polju i to je sporo za poludit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne steka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne radi rsync trenutno, server idla
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tvoj internet je, izgleda
<SilverSpace> hm kaj onda tipkam usporeno 
<SilverSpace> napravio test i brzina je ok 
<SilverSpace> prema routeru ok 
<SilverSpace> samo irssi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pokreni ovo i vidi koja ti je brzina: wget -O /dev/null http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/test.bin
<SilverSpace> 0.07 load router
<SilverSpace> 665
<SilverSpace> kb/s
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<SilverSpace> kaj god da pogledam ok 
<silverspace> sad radi 
<silverspace> scrin sam ubio 
<Mmike> veli masa: 'race is long, anything can happen'
<Mmike> mudar covjek, vidi se da ima iskustva
<SilverSpace> jucer ih vettel razvalio 
<SilverSpace> ali RB ima najbolju brzinu u utrci
<SilverSpace> ova trka mehanicara mi je najbolja :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce riki sjebat vettla 
<SilverSpace> eh nije :)
<jelly> http://www.njuz.net/hrvatska-vlada-u-panici-jer-izbeglice-idu-u-surotnom-smeru-od-uobicajenog/
<SilverSpace> jelly: to se moglo i ocekivati 
<SilverSpace> kreten massa 
<SilverSpace> singapur je najdosadnija utrka 
<SilverSpace> od prvog dana je ne volim
<SilverSpace> ko da po septickom kanalu voze 
<SilverSpace> lik seta stazom :)
<jelly> mozda je i njemu bilo dosadno
<jelly> leti smece na sve strane
<jelly> Sainz takes Grosjean. "He pushed me wide," complains Grosjean. "I had nowhere to go!"
<jelly> (stream mi kasni ~3 minute ;-)
<igustin> ima možda netko DreamSpark Premium account?
<jelly> lol, stream kasni 7 minuta
<jelly> utrka vec zavrsila, ja gledam krug 57/61
<jelly> fetl ima vise pobjeda od sene, u 9 utrka manje
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--farsa-na-utrci-formule-1-muskarac-se-prosetao-po-stazi-dok-su-oko-njega-jurili-bolidi-brzinom-od-300-km-h-/1421978/
<SilverSpace> Lauda govori o vettelu i skida kapu na naklon :)
<Mmike> http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/18/these-16-characters-crash-google-chrome/
<sillyslux> http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2015/09/texas_electricity_goes_negative_wind_power_was_so_plentiful_one_night_that.html
<jelly> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPWnT-bUEAABgV6.jpg:large
<jelly> sillyslux: cek, nije li se to dogodilo i danskoj ovo ljeto
<sillyslux> o_O nisam znao
<jelly> proizvodili su 140% potreba i morali su prodavati u bescijenje susjedima
<sillyslux> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/09/us-europe-power-prices-idUSBREA080S120140109
<jelly> tak nesto
<sillyslux> primaju oni subvencije za MWh, pad zato cijene mogu i u minus
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jul/10/denmark-wind-windfarm-power-exceed-electricity-demand ne pisu cijene
<sillyslux> On December 24, 2013, when industrial and business power demand dropped sharply, the price of German power for intra-day delivery fell to an average of -35.45 euros per megawatt-hour (MWh) between 0000 and 0600 in the morning, touching lows of -62.03/MWh halfway through that period.
<sillyslux> to je dobar model za nas, trosi struju i zaradi
<sillyslux> especially u dalmaciji
<jelly> ako mozes trositi struju u 3 ujutro umjesto po danu, da
<sillyslux> pa mogu
<sillyslux> mogu ja uvik struju trosit i pit i jist
<jelly> http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=18851
<sillyslux> da je bilo napunit neku sobu sa akumulatorima iz auta..
<jelly> al primijeti da danci placaju struju vise nego duplo skuplje od nas.  Kako se trziste bude integriralo da bi HEP mogao trositi jeftinu struju iz njemacke i danske u 3 ujutro, tako ce i cijena po danu za tebe, malog korisnika, biti izjednacena
<jelly> nisi distributer?  Buraz, placaj koliko ti HEP stavi cijenu
<sillyslux> 39.42 cents/kWh (Denmark) uhrk
<sillyslux> pa nekin ljudima tribaju vile i ferrarije.. netko to mora platit
<SilverSpace> http://i0.wp.com/adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/bilic_meme.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPWaAyxWwAAhRmA.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesl' tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad jesam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, netreba, nije novi kernel doso :)
<SilverSpace> da je 
<SilverSpace> kak nije 
<SilverSpace> koji je verzija server 
<SilverSpace> ipak je server kocioo irssi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije, server je u to doba bio potpuno idle
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mosh i sam provjerit, napises: top, ili 'dstat', ili 'iostat -x' i tak :)
<SilverSpace> Eddie Jordan ga je pitao koliko je startova vježbao u simulatoru nakon Monze, a lik mrtav hladan odgovori 2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: scrin sam ugasio iopet pokrenuo i sve se onda popravilo
<SilverSpace> kimi kralj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne bih znao kak je to povezano al' je server tad bio idle
<SilverSpace> mozda cista sreca :)
<SilverSpace> budem vidio drugi put 
<Mmike> Cacic preuzeo repku?
<Mmike> O, lord :)
<SilverSpace> joe mu je pomocnik :)
<SilverSpace> joe simunic 
<SilverSpace> to je tek O, lord :)
<Mmike> POMOCNIK!?
<Mmike> ahahahahahahah :DDDDD
<Mmike> treba izdat fun facts about croatia
<Mmike> i to ne gluposti s propuhom i to
<Mmike> nego ovakve pizdarije :)
<Mmike> recimo, andrija hebrang mora bit dio toga :)
<Mmike> 'ja ne lazem, samo ponekad govorim neistinu' :)
<Mmike> idem lec
<SilverSpace> kaze joe desna ruka naravno pa njecu biti valjda ljeva 
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> Merkel najavila da će primati isključivo izbjeglice
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-19
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> glut morgen
<vileni> Mmike: vratio se? :)
<Mmike> jos u petak
<Mmike> al' dete rodjendan ovo ono pa sam bio na selu
<Mmike> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=44.55;14.83;6&l=wind&m=icon
<Mmike> prekul
<vileni> ne valja nista, samo kisu prikazuje
<Mmike> vileni: jesi bio na hamburgeriranju?
<vileni> Mmike: jucer kratko
<vileni> veci dio proveo cekajuci na red
<vileni> nije bas neka velika ponuda
<Mmike> brijes da se ne isplati ici?
<vileni> rougemarin je imao tatarski za 100kn
<Mmike> lol :D
<vileni> brko&brko mi nisu vrijedni cekanja
<vileni> submarine je klasika, ali kad odes u lokal ne moras cekati u redu 15min i poslije jesti na klupici :)
<vileni> jedino mi zao sto nisam kitchen & grill plac probao
<vileni> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14390968_1771592256418010_5691167723422836960_n.jpg?oh=e4ecccde7fb9b609676a1b74cdb1e1d0&oe=5883168D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jao, pa zaboravio sam da je prijestolonasljedniku jubilej, izcmokaj ga u ime moje la familie :) 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :) thnx
<Mmike> koliko ti je trebalo da otipkas to 'prijestolonasljedniku' bez greske :)
<Mmike> vileni: znaci, sve u svemu = drekec?
<vileni> Mmike: jedino ako ti se slusaju bendovi
<Mmike> pa, ne smetaju bendovi
<vileni> to su mi rekli da imaju dobar program
<Mmike> jedu mi se hamburgeri :)
<vileni> nisam primjetio da itko nudi nesto posebno, osim navedenog kitchen & grill
<vileni> stovise, submarine ima samo 3 hamburgera u ponudi
<vileni> classic, smokehouse, i neki prigodni za humanitarne svrhe
<Mmike> otfurao bio staru u submarine i u burgeraj
<Mmike> i stara furala frendice
<Mmike> koje furale svoje frendice
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> svi su odusevljeni :)
<Mmike> vecini je burgeraj bolji, al' u pitanju su nijanse :)
<vileni> a za nijanse onda gledas cijenu
<vileni> sto kaze da je submarine isplativiji :)
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> ak gledas cijenu
<Mmike> onda jedes u onom
<hbogner> Mmike, brz si sa odgvovorima :D
<Mmike> kopija velesajma
<Mmike> hbogner: na gmail se ulgiram jednom u 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> vileni: brutal burger
<hbogner> to je slano prije cca 10 mjeseci :D
<Mmike> onda jednom u 10 mjeseci :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa radije jedem u submarine kad je bolji, ali burgeraj se ne isplati kad je jos manji za vise para
<Mmike> vileni: pa ak tak gledas se ne isplati nit submarine - tamo je burger 45 kuna, a u brutalu je 19 kuna
<Mmike> a da ga jebes taj u submarineu nije toliko bolji
<Mmike> to da je u brutalu 35, onda bi bez razmisljanja rekao - idi u submarine
<hbogner> di je brutal burger?
<Mmike> hbogner: tam iza EPH nekud
<vileni> nije 45
<hbogner> aha
<vileni> 38 je manji smokehouse
<vileni> Mmike: nego znas sta je najgora stvar, nijedan ne radi nedjeljom osim valjda papasa
<Mmike> taj smokehouse mi najlosiji tamo
<Mmike> u papasu nisam bio dugo, al' nit jednom mi nije nist posebno bilo
<Mmike> a daleko
<Mmike> k'o i onaj bad blue burger (ili kako vec) u dubravi
<Mmike> ima neki na britancu
<Mmike> al' nikak otic
<hbogner> vileni, znaci nije veliki zalost ako se ne ode na burger dane?
<vileni> hbogner: vjerujem da se isplati zbog bendova, ako te zanimaju takve stvari :)
<jelly> ha, team building Lokacija: Vodice/Murter
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^ :D
<jelly> 7-8.10.
<Mmike> vileni: de mu dodje taj festival?
<Mmike> na strossu, na gornjem gradu?
<vileni> ne
<vileni> zrinjevac
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> tamo je strossmayerov park
<vileni> da
<Mmike> nisam znao da se to tak zove :D
<vileni> a ni ja
<vileni> meni je zrinjevac sve od GK do trga :D
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ono je sstrossmayerov trg
<Mmike> a ono gore je setaliste
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iz cetvrte sam otipkao kak' treba :)
<Mmike> moram se pohvalit
<Mmike> dete oslo u vrtic danas, nakon vikenda, sa 'bok tata'
<Mmike> bez ikake drame 
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da ne mislis da ce to postati pravilnost :)
<Mmike> znam da nece :)
<Mmike> sam se hvalim dok mogu 
<BotaniCar> :) Drago mi je za tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEjeB-lOAcw
<Mmike> slusam sad 2 lika u birtiji
<Mmike> obojica se bave nogometom rekreativno
<BotaniCar> Cek, di je bot ? 
<Mmike> obojica imaju oba koljena operirana
<Mmike> datase: you died?
<BotaniCar> Bote, robote, reci nam sto sam linkao 
<BotaniCar> datase: you ok hunbun?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oh, the cheezyness :D
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Pa, nek' traje ovo s "bok tata" :)
<BotaniCar> U novom uredu imaju tako jaku kavu da mi je i razblazena pre jaka :( 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel traze limux admine?
 * jelly srče tursku kavu skup sa talogom
<hbogner> jelly, :D
<ivoks> jelly: kaj, trebate aktivnosti?
<ivoks> jelly: kajak, bicikl, izleti... koliko vas je?
<jelly> ivoks: brijem da je to vec dogovoreno s nekim, cim se zna i datum i mjesto
<jelly> obicno su neke natjecateljske gluparije
<jelly> i 1-2 vannastavne aktivnosti
<ivoks> nista te ne kosta sugerirati kajak :)
<ivoks> koliko vas je?
<jelly> 2-3 autobusa obicno
<ivoks> ok, nemam toliko kajaka :)
<BotaniCar> Pitanje je imas li dovoljno rakije za njih, ivoks  :) 
<ivoks> rakije imam
<ivoks> nemam kajaka :D
<BotaniCar> Onda ne trebas sve potrpati u kajake, pola ce ih dobrovoljno ostati kod bacve :)
<Mmike> kontejneri su najbolja stvar na svijetu ever happened, nakon screena, sshja, ubera i noise-canceling slusalica
<BotaniCar> Mozda tebi. 
<BotaniCar> A i taj Uber nabijem na ... kljuc za skidanje kotaca
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq4KA0mUnC8 # kak ova teta pjeva, to je cudo
<datase> YouTube: Dream On - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Morgan James (Aerosmith Cover) - 0:05:22 - 1351621 views - 32605 likes / 339 dislikes
<Mmike> uber je pre zakon
<BotaniCar> Kad ima vozila 
<Mmike> sad sam imao srece, pa me uber docekao na ajrodromu :)
<BotaniCar> A nema :( 
<Mmike> uvijek ima
<Mmike> kad nema ubera nema nit taksija (bar kod mene)
<Mmike> jutros htio u grad, nema taksija, nema ubera, nema niceg
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, moram se protrljat' malo o tebe, zene nam nece zamjeriti, mozda se uberosklonost prenese i na mene 
<Mmike> pa sam u birtiji :)
<Mmike> e, a u ameriki
<Mmike> prije uber dodje neg kliknes da dodje
<hbogner> Mmike, kisa je padala, kaj si ocekivao da ce taksiji biti slobodni...
<Mmike> hbogner: naravno da jesam
<hbogner> Mmike, kisa, snjeg, sve zauzeto
<hbogner> prije dva tjedna zvao taki da odpelja mene i torbu, da ju ne teglim po kisi javnim prijevozom, nista...
<Mmike> trebo si uber zvat :)
<hbogner> svi zauzeti
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/4Cnm0tdkJEU
<datase> YouTube: Thrift Shop (Vintage "Grandpa Style" Macklemore Cover) - 0:03:05 - 10992701 views - 120012 likes / 2114 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de vidi lika kak svira klavijaturu :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobar. a vidje ovu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyuH0QT_cg
<datase> YouTube: Boogie Woogie Piano -- Caroline Dahl & Tom Rigney & Flambeau - 0:03:56 - 324372 views - 745 likes / 16 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj me uvijek tak' razveseli kad vidim da netko tambura po klavijaturama :) Ovi su sjajni !
<BotaniCar> kak da bez petlj^naj jednostavnije dobiti i broj datoteka koje je "time find /var/log/apache2/ -name '*.1' -exec rm {} +" obrisao ? 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> idem po dete
<BotaniCar> pa kak vec ? Kaj je on samo do rucka tamo ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike, vileni a Mek Per's hamburgeri?
<Mmike> nist posebno
<Mmike> to je klasican zagrebacki burger 
<vileni> da, jedino ako se hoces prezderati pa uzeti zloburger :)
<Mmike> al' isppodprosjecan
<Mmike> ma i zloburger je drek
<Mmike> 3/4 svega je - kruh
<Mmike> meni tamo odlican kralj rudesa ell toro
<VjetarSaSunca> meni tamo burgeri nisu nešto, ali ima baš fine papice mimo burgera
<vileni> meni je fora ambijent
<vileni> i konobarice su bile ok :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ambijent je k'o iz Beverly Hills serije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mene ugodno iznenadila njihiova pizza čapalica
<VjetarSaSunca> hm
<VjetarSaSunca> #onokad nakon mjesec dana skužiš da ti se adwords oglas vrtio s gramatičkom greškom  :D
<VjetarSaSunca> pizza čapalica i  Štrojncli bake Drage. To valja u Mek Per'su i nema drugdje
<BotaniCar> "Å trojncli bake Drage" zvuce kao nesto sto bi rado pojeo, ali bi se poslije sramio priznati :) 
<BotaniCar> ahahaha ! :) 
<BotaniCar> !next
<BotaniCar> pre dobro, jelly :)
<jelly> **** MANDARINE **** ok, tko se javio javio se, prenio sam poruku da hocemo radije zrele (kao prosle godine)
<jelly>   38911  BASIC BYTES FREE
<jelly> READY.
<hbogner> di???
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? :) 
<hbogner> ja se nisam javio
<BotaniCar> JAVLJAM SE 
<hbogner> javljam se
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel kasno da zaspamam Tinu na skype, ili ide drugim kanalima, mogu i tebe spamat', to mi je i lakse ! 
<vileni> jelly: ja se javljam
<jelly> pardon, da ne plasim, to je samo dogovor za "kakve mandarine ocemo", ne "ko hoce"
<BotaniCar> Kakve mandarine ? Pa, odmah :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak je "odmah" onda su ne-bas-zrele
<jelly> ak je ~15.10. onda su zrele
<jelly> tj. "odmah" je slicno ko oneu ducanu (osim sto su i dalje netretirane i sl)
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas sam htio pitati , to s mandarinama stima da mi dozore na terasi ? Ono, vrijeme je oportuno, jos nije toliko hladno da mi se smrznu na terasi, pa mi ne bi smetalo, to mi je bed po zimi, ako stignu zelene 
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, biljezim se u bilo kojem terminu
<jelly> BotaniCar: Tina ce javit nesto u stilu "ako moze pola-pola, dobro, ako ne onda zrele"
<hbogner> jelly, vis koju si pakinu digao
<BotaniCar> da, prst u pak, dinamo prvak ! 
<hbogner> svi se zabrinuli za mandarine
<SilverSpace> jebo ti nepismene ljude
<SilverSpace> velim liku da mi posalji sliku rutera sa prednje i zadnje strane da vidim koji je 
<SilverSpace> a lik slika ledice
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/10@raw #prostivicevi
<jelly> raw, velis
<BotaniCar> **RAWR ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: poceo sam to keljit' na linkove od kad me jedan frend prekorio da se redni brojevi ne pisu na pocetak svakog redka .. nisam imao ni zivaca ni volje .. 
<jelly> naravno da se pisu redni brojevi, jerbo je inace tesko reci nekom "imas gresku u redu 103"
<jelly> mozda taj nikad nije vidio ni jedan IDE
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja na pastebin tocim samo poeziju i prozu :) Frend dela u ZagrebParkingu, 'nuff said :) Sjajan decko, ali potpuno non-IT
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kad očekujem neki summary ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: onda kad smo se dogovorili, a nismo se dogovorili da ti posaljem s posla :)
<BotaniCar> Cimnem kad dodjem doma ( racunaj oko 19h )
<obrut> pitanje za windowsase... znam da se skrivaju ovdje... koji je trenutno ssh klijent "in" na windozama ?
<obrut> jel onaj neki metroputty cemu ?
<vileni> obicni putty ovdje jos uvijek
<vileni> s tim da mremoteng zgodan za kontrolirati sve vrste konekcija na jednom mjesto
<obrut> dobio sam danas u ruke laptop s windowsima... izgubljen u svemiru
<infy-> KiTTY?
<infy-> PuTTY?
<infy-> Ja koristim openssh trenutno na windowsu... cygwin :\
<jelly> obrut: step 1) dignes VM s linuxom
<jelly> recentna cygwin konzola je isto ok, neke stvari rade bolje nego kroz putty
<obrut> jelly: ma cim dobim novi laptop cu vjerojatno napravit obratno, dici vm s windowsima, a na lap spucat linux :) ovaj lap je privremeno rjesenje pa gledam sta bi... mogo bi i cygwin stavit, da..
<vileni> tako se salta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssPz50GOdoI
<datase> YouTube: Crazy Ride! B61 Mack With A 9 Speed Over Gear Duplex Transmission. - 0:00:50 - 2480 views - 26 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> treba li tko dobre stalke za zvucnike Atacama
<SilverSpace> samo smetaju moram se tog rijesiti
<obrut> SilverSpace: koji model ? kakve boje ? koje pare ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, butaj sa stika ;)
<obrut> mislim da idem corit... laku noc
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: gdje treba doći po stalke?
<SilverSpace> obrut: 200kn http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/audio-ostalo/stalci-zvucnike-slika-44656193.jpg
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:ako nisam kolosalno nekaj sjebal, imas mail :) 
<SilverSpace> bez pjeska
<DomaMuffin> Mozda i vise mailova ! 
<SilverSpace> nisam uopce stavljao unutra pjesak
<DomaMuffin> E, a kaj mi se danas desilo .. 
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> :D
<DomaMuffin> Tak ju je primil za cicu da mi je doslo milo 🙂 
<DomaMuffin> I tak si stojim na pol autobusnog i cerekam se tudjoj sreci 🙂
<DomaMuffin> Jebemti freenode
<DomaMuffin> cek da jebomepasnem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/3m@raw
<DomaMuffin> U glavnom, zaljubil sam se, u cice :) 
<SilverSpace> ma joj 
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: stiglo :)
<SilverSpace> sise vise jebemise
<DomaMuffin> ++
<VjetarSaSunca> kako koje
<VjetarSaSunca> pitali albanca koje školjke naviše voli...
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:e, procitaj ovo na jebomepau, i odem nakon toga na sastanak :) 
<DomaMuffin> Srednjo!
<VjetarSaSunca> I on ko iz topa: "Srednjoškoljke!"
<VjetarSaSunca> sastanak u ova doba?? :p
<VjetarSaSunca> ili nanko cica flasha?
<DomaMuffin> Sve sam popil, srecom se ne srecem s tom ekipom s kojom sam bil na zasijedanju prvi put :) Kaj se smijes, svi ste isti 
<DomaMuffin> Dogovore da zasjednemo u 20h .. a ja jos pod stredom 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jel ovakva http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/audio-ostalo/stalci-zvucnike-slika-44656193.jpg
<SilverSpace> fuck
<DomaMuffin> :) Da me bar cica stresla 
<VjetarSaSunca> bot tko ti dođe Marina Mogujato Flanjak ?
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace:imas i zvucnike za na to ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jel ovakva https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_0650.PNG
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:prijateljicina prijateljica, bio je plan da popijemo nekaj i da postane i moja, ali samo je znanica trenutno
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nemam bili mordanshort
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: sa zapruđankama se družiš? hahaha
<DomaMuffin> Vece, Miro, VECE !!
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:ja ne sudim nikom ! :O)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/7238-ms_MS20i_2.JPG
<DomaMuffin> joj, SilverSpace , ja bi to, jel svaki ima svoje pojacalo u sebi ? 
<SilverSpace> nema 
<SilverSpace> ti su bili najbolji u svojoj klasi kad sam ih ja uzeo 
<DomaMuffin> nemrem ove stupove kaj imam stavit' na zid/plafon , a tijesno mi je :) Neke manje aktivne monitore bi tak' rado ubo
<DomaMuffin> Ovi su fakat lepi
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: niš nisam rekel o sudovima, samo ... zapru
<DomaMuffin> :D
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: niš nisam rekel o sudovima, samo ... zapruđanke...
<SilverSpace> i stalci su bili jedni od boljih
<VjetarSaSunca> e stari moj...
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:si dobil jedan ili dva maila, sam' da znam jel trebam koji kontakt obrisat'
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: nisu ti to ko ove iz Dubrave i Sesveta :p
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:a kajaznam, Marina je nepismena k'o Janjevka :) 
<DomaMuffin> I jos ima blitvarskopurgerski naglasak :) 
<DomaMuffin> Isti ku' ko Dubrava
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: na frajere je stigao jedan mail. Di si još slao?
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:na gmail , sec
<VjetarSaSunca> gmail?
<VjetarSaSunca> uf
<VjetarSaSunca> bojim se da sam tamo imao harač
<DomaMuffin> ma joj, sad sam se sjetio tvoje averzije
<DomaMuffin> opce ne znam zakaj sam tamo slal, znam kaj mislis o svemu :)
<DomaMuffin> Mea culpa
<VjetarSaSunca> moš slati i na petar@vjetar.net/org
<DomaMuffin> kk
<VjetarSaSunca> ali to su prometinje mail adrese
<DomaMuffin> Dost mi je ovo, frajerski je mail :D
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<DomaMuffin> Kak ti Marinu znas i jesi fukal ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> držim ja naramak domena među ostalim i (sjetit će se neki) bofhlet.org
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ja cu sad slagati na plafonu u dnevnom boravku ono cca 10 cm od knaufa 150 x 150 kocka i unutra ide rpi i druga skalamerja 
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: e sad bi ti detalje :p
<SilverSpace> detalji su najbitniji 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne 
<VjetarSaSunca> BTW kak radi Win 2012 na tom RPi ?
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: o0o0o, pa kak to podnosi mikrovibracije (knauf) ? 
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:imas pravo, ne zanima me kak se znate, si fukal ? :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: bit ce od iverice i samo knaufom pokriven
<SilverSpace> dva JBL zvucnika 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj sve ide nutra i kak ces to hladit' ? 
<DomaMuffin> Dva zvucnika i racunalo :) Ahaha, sretno s tim
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da ces to rastavljati svaka 4 mjeseca, ako si volis poslusat mjuzu :) 
<SilverSpace> nema frke za hladenje
<VjetarSaSunca> ček da vidim sliku pa da se sjetim :)
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: placem :) :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nece rpi bit unutra sa zvucnikom bit ce sve odvojeno 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: sad je jos sve na papiru kad prebacim na racunalo vidjet ces
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace:imas ti to nacrtano negdje ? Malo sam mutav, kasno mi je, rekao si jedna kocka, kako god da ju podijelis u odjeljke, zvucnici ce drmusat' cijelu konstrukciju,ne?
<DomaMuffin> Imao sam more opreme koju su vibracije unistile za cas
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: da znam zazo ce bit odvojeno nesto na konstrukciju nesto na plafon 
<DomaMuffin> Sad si me napalil, daj slikaj crtez :) 
<DomaMuffin> Trebas ubodnu pilu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> uh ne bi nis skuzio jos je sve ugrubo 
<SilverSpace> frend mi tek treba doci struju slozit
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, ti znaju doma da bush pol kuce prestemal ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> vuces odma' i mrezu ? 
<SilverSpace> i to sve ide tek iducu godinu na ljeto 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: i HDMI kabel 
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: jesi ti jebeno luud?? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> zakaj na svijetu bi ja to išel jebat?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ta mala je prvo: pre jaka, drugo: ima podosta spaljen pogled na svijet. Kak se veli, nije moja kita ratni zločinac :p
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: pa nesh slike kak danas zgleda gledat :) Nismo ni nas dva nekaj, naspram dana ponosa i slave :) Ima negdi i slika dok je imala prave godine za vijat' ju po kvartu :) 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ekipo 
<VjetarSaSunca> bok Silvek
<DomaMuffin> A cek, ti si isao radit' njen profil ? Ja sam mislio da trazis slike na kojima joj se vide sise
<SilverSpace> LN
<DomaMuffin> bok SilverSpace:
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam tu frikušu snimio na fejsu nevezano zakaj
<VjetarSaSunca> I ostalo mi je u sjećanju tvoje "mogujato"
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam pital
<VjetarSaSunca> mada ne kontam KK vam je to uopće
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: nisi mi rekao kak radi Win 2012 na RPi...
<DomaMuffin> Meni je to zivotni moto! :) A ona je copycat
<DomaMuffin> cek, odakle mi RP ?
<DomaMuffin> To silver ima
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma znam da silver ima
<DomaMuffin> ja mamne
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali jel itko porbao?
<VjetarSaSunca> probao*
<DomaMuffin> Ne volim gusiti svoje OS-ove, oni vole prostrane servere :)
<VjetarSaSunca> to je ok, ali moraš gledat trošak struje :D
<DomaMuffin> U biti , ne moram :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> baš sam za probu dignuo 2012 R2  kod sebe i poklikao dynamic dns na pairNICu
<DomaMuffin> pairNIC? 
<DomaMuffin> aha
<VjetarSaSunca> Da stvar bude perverzinija 2012 R2 je dignut pod Hyper-V-oma na Win 10
<VjetarSaSunca> i troši ispod gigu rama
<VjetarSaSunca> pa se pitam :P
<VjetarSaSunca> zakaj ne RPi :D
<DomaMuffin> Kaj se pitas, da li OS u "leru" reosi malo resursa ? Da
<VjetarSaSunca> he, nije u leru
<DomaMuffin> Stavi mu dzavu,tomcat i LAMP, pa vidi onda kak dishe
<VjetarSaSunca> IIS je već gore
<DomaMuffin> Kako bilo, mene za struju boli kita, ali u tome sam sam. Zivo me zanima ova "nano" serija windows servera, koliko cu si resursa moci usparati s tim
<VjetarSaSunca> i si IISom je dogurao do 1,1GB od 4
<VjetarSaSunca> koja nano serija ?
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: MS bi isto brij'o na kontejnere, virtualizacija niej hip ( http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-nano-server-microsofts-innovative-strategy-for-microservices/ )
<VjetarSaSunca> ma lol
<VjetarSaSunca> MS će na kraju preć na Linux skroz
<VjetarSaSunca> i to će bit kraj Linuxa
<DomaMuffin> Isto i ja velim, desit' ce se merge iz kojeg ce neki hibrid izac, for the better
<VjetarSaSunca> Jer sve je to ok kad je to pod 2012 R2 on je svjestan da je u virtualnoj okolini
<DomaMuffin> Sad, oce redhet pojest MS , ili obrnuto, ili ce ih sve kupit' cocacola, puca mi patka :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> I nekak bolje diše pod Hyper-V-om nego pod VmWaretom
<VjetarSaSunca> ah, počela sam održavat CentOS servere, to je sex
<VjetarSaSunca> ah, počel sam održavat CentOS servere, to je sex
<VjetarSaSunca> s tim da je netko nakeljil cPanel (WHM) ispred svega, jer to kao "treba"
<DomaMuffin> Ma joj, bivsi shogor je nekakav superduper vmware partner i u principu se nema cim prevec pohvalit' u zadnje vrijeme. Oni imaju cijeli ekosustav oko te virtualizacije i to fino klapa medjusobno, sumnjam da je sam virtualizator najbolji vec jedno vrijeme
<DomaMuffin> AHAHAHAHAHA
<DomaMuffin> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<VjetarSaSunca> jeje, smij se smij :O
<DomaMuffin> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA , cPanel, zvekni mu takvu sljagu da bu se orkrenul i pitaj ga kak da sad to makne :) 
<DomaMuffin> Stari moj, kad se to govno raspukne :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima to zanimljivih posljedica na sustav
<DomaMuffin> Do tell, nisam se ograo s njim godinu dvije 
<VjetarSaSunca> kad recimosa root passwordom moš uć na bilo koji acc
<DomaMuffin> hocurec, spasavao ljudima podatke :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i FTP i cpanel
<VjetarSaSunca> "syncing FTP passwords" (!) :p
<VjetarSaSunca> (samo) jednom su razvalili taj site do sad :)
<DomaMuffin> Ma joj, drekavi drek, kuzim zakaj postoji, ali drek je
<VjetarSaSunca> Idem DomaMuffin zove me Far Cry 4 :)
<DomaMuffin> Aj samo, ja vec kljucam, bok :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-20
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Bok Mirek :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebate, kaj se nas dva prvi i legnemo i ustanemo ? De ste deckiiiiiii
<jelly> polako
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> #onokad roba stoji u posti, kineskoj, dva tjedna http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RK524835079CN&Submit=Submit
<rut> pa dobro da imas i ti sa time muka .. 
<rut> nisi jedini :)
<BotaniCar> Momcine, koristi li tko redmine za tracking aktivnosti ? 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ti si temeljito anulirao gmail,ha ? ( Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently: petarav@gmail.com )
<Mmike> jelly, kace bit mandarina opet?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zafrkavas ga ili se poklopilo da pokreces temu, a juce ju je on naceo ? :D
<jelly> Mmike: citaj log
<jelly> brijem da hoce executive summary
<Mmike> jelly **** MANDARINE **** ok, tko se javio javio se, prenio sam poruku da hocemo radije zrele (kao prosle godine)
<Mmike> waat?
<Mmike> jebemti amerike :(
<Mmike> da ti jebem :(
<jelly> BotaniCar: to... dobije ak je executive :-)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ima nacina da se jos utalim/uguzim?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: FUDa te jelly , nije gotovo jer debela dama ne pjeva ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :):) 
<jelly> Mmike: nema nacina, ak ne znas citat, ne znas i to je to!
<BotaniCar> ( zena mi ima trbusinu k'o mijeh, i nije joj do pjevanja, provjereno )
 * Mmike ne kuzi 
<Mmike> kakva debela dama?
<jelly> pjevajuca
<BotaniCar> Kaj kakva, pa znas mi zenu :) 
<jelly> dobro da ne cita irc jeli
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, it's not over till she sings :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: juce smo bas pricali kak jo idu na ku*ac njene babe s spikom "kak imas mali trbuscic", a nju preteze naprijed dok hoda, ne bi se naljutila :)
<Mmike> jelly, bouncer me zeznuo
<BotaniCar> Beside, i cice narastu kad je trudna pa .. 
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam vidio je 'tko se javio - javio se'
<jelly> da da, i onda je prekinulo bas u pravom trenu? 
 * jelly -> posal
 * BotaniCar suosjeca
<Mmike> http://news.softpedia.com/news/fire-drill-gone-bad-shuts-down-one-of-ing-s-data-centers-for-ten-hours-508189.shtml
<BotaniCar> http://eglooinfo.it/products-page/ # grijalica na svijece jebenti :) Moj racun veli da me s tim zagrijavanje 20m2 kosta ~70lp/dan
<obrut> jebemti fail2ban... odrezo me, nisam skuzio da se pokusavam ulogirat s krivim usernameom :P
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nisi na godisnjem ? 
<SilverSpace> obrut: 200kn http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/audio-ostalo/stalci-zvucnike-slika-44656193.jpg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako ne prodajes i zvucnike u kompletu, kuJac :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam ih vise
<SilverSpace> otisli
<BotaniCar> Kol'ko si dobil ? 
<SilverSpace> sviraju u jednom ducanu :)
<SilverSpace> nis kod frenda
<SilverSpace> nazalost bivseg :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: bacim pogled pa vidim...
<SilverSpace> inace ak nitko nece od vas idu na njuskalo za 400kn
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu :)
<BotaniCar> Veli mi frendica ( profka informatike u OÅ  Dubrava ) da je danas dosla do tocke da jednog mladca nema vise kaj nauciti. I, jasno, cestitam joj. A ona mi se umalo rasplace, veli klinjo ubija informatiku i fiziku,a  ona nema ( nema nigdje ) programa da se takvu nadarenu djecu utilizira :( 
<BotaniCar> Veli, ja od danas s tim malim nemam kaj delat, nemam mu kaj pokazat', a moram ga drzat' na satu. 
<BotaniCar> Uzas. 
<jelly> nek mu da dvie into python ili neki college-level course online?
<BotaniCar> Ne smije, ne u ucioni, na satu. Veli da se prosle godine izborila da mali pola satova informatike provede u MIOCu, ove godine ne smije ni to 
<jelly> kaj ima propisi da djecu smijes zglupljivati iskljucivo navedenim programom?
<BotaniCar> Da. 
<jelly> o jebo
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne . 
<jelly> i kaj, neki drugi klinjo tuzi mami da ovaj radi nes drugo, profka ima problem?
<BotaniCar> ode sad jos jednom apelirati ravnateljici da puste dete iz kaveza nekam di moze nekaj nauciti .. 
<jelly> to bi se moglo tak lijepo rijesiti ignoriranjem pravilnika
<BotaniCar> profka ima otkaz, ne problem, vec je nekima stala na nogu u prethodnim iteracijama ( veli da takvi klinci bljesnu svake dve-tri godine, ima ih, ali su njoj ruke sve vise vezane ) 
<jelly> na Provjereno s tim? :-|
<BotaniCar> A kaj ce to detetu pomoc kad nemamo sustavno rjeseno kaj s darovitom djecom. Ja sam siguran da ima i malih lumena biologa, nije IT sve. To se nemre rijesiti jednokratnim mjerama 
<BotaniCar> Nu, fala kaj ste me citali, morao sam podijeliti. Bu se klinac snasao unatoc sustavu. 
<Vlado9A> I je l' ti sada lakse? :)
<BotaniCar> Malo je. Vidim da mi nitko nije dao konstruktivan ( a izvediv ) savjet, pa bar znam da nisam zgrijesio ne-cinjenjem. 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: koliko znam jedino moze organizirati dodatnu nastavu
<hrvojem> samo je pitanje hoce li joj skola to platit 
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: za nadarenu djecu je programom predvidjeno 1h/tj , a za "zaostalu" - po potrebi 
<BotaniCar> nece platiti, to je beside the point, klince je na drzavno vodila za 50HRK/d dnevnicu 
<BotaniCar> Stvar je da ne smiju izaci iz prostora skole, da ih odvedu nekam di mogu nekaj nauciti .. a unutar prostora skole ima zeleno svjetlo za 1h .. 
<hrvojem> da to mi zvuci poznato
<BotaniCar> Interesantno je i to kaj se svi tak boje jedni drugih i slanja dopisa na visu instancu. Pitam zakaj ne formalizira pitanje, veli da se ne usudi .. 
<BotaniCar> Pitam zakaj, pocne sipati nekaj meni iracionalno .. 
<hrvojem> druga opcija bi onda bila da dovede nekog u skolu koje voljan zrtvovat svoje vrijeme tih sat vremena
<BotaniCar> Imaju ovog trena nekog mladica s FER-a koji decu uci sketch, i dobila je po prstima jer to nije u programu. Deca delaju jebene 3D igre u 5 razreu, nekog to ljuti .. 
<hrvojem> u dodatnoj? ili u redovnoj nastavi?
<BotaniCar> U redovnoj
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, informatika je sama po sebi neobavezna, ali unutar zadanoe satnice
<hrvojem> cijela fora kurikuluma je da svi uce isto bez obzira gdje idu u skolu
<hrvojem> e sad sto to nema smila uvijek je drugi problem
<BotaniCar> Ali, pazi apsurda , znaci ako sam "osteceno" dete, mogu dobiti angazmana po potrebi. Ako sam nadaren, samo 1h. Kaj ne bi principi trebali biti isti, i jedno i drugo je "posebna potreba" .. 
<jelly> mda, al ak je kurikulum dijete apsolviralo
<hrvojem> to nije u planu ocigledno 
<hrvojem> tj je s tih 1h tjedno
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: jel nije to trebalo bit "popravljeno" u ovoj novoj reformi sto je stopirana ili sta vec?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne znam, upoznat sam samo s ovim sada. 
<BotaniCar> Kod nove reforme sam dijagonalno procitao samo dio programa koji me doticao kao oca djeteta koje se tek treba upisati u skolu, nisam procitao sve
<BotaniCar> #onokad brises 2 milje fajlova .. na mail serveru :) malo se usporilo sve :) 
<SilverSpace> malo 
<SilverSpace> kupio novu perlicu suđa
<SilverSpace> 5 godina garancija
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je jebada kaj nisam uopce sestru pitao jel joj treba nova perlica :)
<BotaniCar> Ti fakat plivas u lovi ili imas pre jak kreditni bonitet za svoje dobro :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma kakva lova u minusu sam :)
<SilverSpace> jaj jebo windoze 
<SilverSpace> od frenda mali popusio neki kineski virus i sad mu rusi windoze i kaze da nema vise d particije
<SilverSpace> i kaj bi mu ja sad
<jelly> restore sa backupa!
<SilverSpace> aha kad bi imao 
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SilverSpace> sve se bojim da je neki kripto kleti kriptirao particiju 
<SilverSpace> i moz se jebat
<SilverSpace> sutra idem to vidjeti 
<SilverSpace> format f:
<SilverSpace> c:
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: pošalji ih meni na servis www.highitpro.hr
<VjetarSaSunca> cijena? prava sitnica ;)
<obrut> SilverSpace: 200 kn kazes za stalke ?
<obrut> SilverSpace: uglavnom, ja sam zainteresiran, onak, 100% :) no, tek u petak se vracam u Zg, ako ti je bas hica, javi, pa cu pokusat organizirat da zena dodje po to iako ce to bit interesantno, poslat zenu da kupi nesto sto ne zeli u stanu :)
<obrut> odo vidjet na sto lici plezalni centar u ljubljani...
<SilverSpace> obrut: da 
<SilverSpace> obrut: nije hica
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: dalekoo si ali najrade bi ti ih poslao :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<jelly> jel nekog zanima mozda sloziti lab sa fibre channel SAN tehnologijom, ili da stari 2Gbps FC SAN switchevi i HBA idu u smetje
<jelly> 2 komada, taman za isprobavati redundanciju i multipath
<vileni> jelly: koji je HBA?
<jelly> vileni: qlogic
<jelly> vileni: na kraju sam zakljucio da cu uzeti sve u djuture, jedno 30 servera, pa onda gledat sto s tim
<jelly> hrčak
<vileni> jelly: imas gdje spremiti to? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> tj. imam nekog tko ima, da bas ne stoji u vlaznom podrumu kod mene :-)
<jelly> brokade imaju i long range licence, ko voli može razvuć 10km optike :-)
<vileni> sta treba i licenca za to
<jelly> kod njih treba licenca za sve
<jelly> svaka 4 porta koja hoces koristit, licenca
<jelly> trunking?  licenca
<jelly> long range?  licenca
<jelly> kupio si 48-portni switch i mislis da mozes samo ustekati SFP-ove i koristit svih 48 portova?  bwahaha.
<jelly> vas muskarac ne moze biti robot kao ovaj ali moze mirisati kao on http://imgur.com/gallery/hkaDlTY
<jelly> odnekud mi je poznat ovaj http://i.imgur.com/HyGnKYW.gifv
<DomaMuffin> Ima netko da mu se pizza ohladi ?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> LN
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: ?
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: ne pit i ić na net :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-21
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ja volim hladnu picu, najcesce vise nego toplu
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: moj komentar je isao na jellyev imgur link :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel ti zena zna to ? :D
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! :)
<Mmike> zna
<Mmike> obicno ju ostavi u frizideru
<Mmike> recimo, sinoc bas jeli
<BotaniCar> ti si sretan couk :) 
<Mmike> pa se ja sad sladim :)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> ledja me tak bole da se jedva micem
<BotaniCar> Ne podsjecaj me, tak' se budim svako-malo, bas se veselim starosti :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj si detetu kupil u Amerikama ?
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> kad ti je mob 4 dana na bateriji i ima jos 50% 
<vileni> a nije nokia
<Vlado9A> s tim mobitelom nekaj ne valja :)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_exhaust
<Mmike> poucno stivo
<Mmike> za sve one koji briju da dizli manje zagadjuju
<Mmike> vileni, koji mob? jel' mosh surfat na njemu?
<Mmike> kad se mysql instalia na windozere
<Mmike> dje stoji .my.cnf ?
<Mmike> klijentski my.cnf, onaj di mogu user/pass turit?
<jelly> $HOME
<vileni> Mmike: lenovo a1000, android
<vileni> ali ono, nista se ne radi na njemu, ima wifi upaljen, kartica je u njemu, sluzi za dobiti sms
<jelly> znaci pager a ne telefon :-)
<Mmike> frend ima neki lenovo
<Mmike> nemamp ojma koji tocno
<vileni> jelly: pa da, da ukljucim sve sto koristim na svom trajalo bi 12h
<Mmike> ogroman je
<Mmike> mosh doslovno s njim na valove i surfat
<Mmike> ugl, veli lik da mu baterija traje 2-3 dana
<Mmike> reko, seres
<Mmike> i testirali, na moru, ujutro skinuli mobitele s punjaca
<Mmike> sto wifi, sto internet, sto igre
<Mmike> liku traje baterija dan dulje nego meni
<Mmike> a meni traje oko 2 dana
<jelly> meni traje 4 dana ak se ne igram, ak se igram traje do navecer
<jelly> tak i sat, traje 5-6 dana ako ne vjezbam, ako 2-3 sata vrti snimanje setnje/plivanja/kajgod, traje manje od 2 dana
<obrut> meni traje 5-6 dana... sve poiskljuceno, razgovor i sms-ovi, wifi na wc-u, gps uglavnom u autu gdje ga odmah prikljucim na struju jer bi krepo zacas
<Mmike> da, meni traje 2 dana uz normalno koristenje
<Mmike> znaci wifi/3g stalno upaljen, auto sync ovo ono
<Mmike> skoro svaki dan imam glymps upaljen,  kad idem po zenu, znaci i GPSa imam oko pol sata dnevno
<Mmike> a i cesto mape koristim jer mi guba da mi guglo kaze di je guzva :)
<Mmike> jedino se bas ne igram
<Mmike> i sad od kad mi je dosao novi androjid (6), kad snimam dulje od 10ak minuta jako se zagrije mobitel
<Mmike> e, i da, u amerke sad kad sam bio, pa sam LTE koristio, baterija traje dan i sitno
<obrut> super mi je prkosna ekipa sa svojim licencama :)
<obrut> frajer daje svoj software pod apache licencom, ali uz dodatak da koristenje zabranjuje vladama odnosno vladinim organizacijama sljedecih zemalja: USA, UK, Kanada, Kina, Rusija, Sjeverna Koreja, Sirija, Saudijska Arabija i Turska :)
<hbogner> :D
<vileni>  meni ne traje duze od 15h u pravilu
<vileni> a vecinom je na wifiju
<vileni> i ono, najvise ga koristim na wc-u :)
<obrut> ja bi popi da moram mob punit svaki dan... super mi je to sa smartwatchevima... onak, zaboravis napunit i drugi dan ides na poso i zakasnis jer ne znas koliko je sati :)
<vileni> pa ako ja idem spavati, i mob ide na punjac
<vileni> da ima 80% baterije zavrsio bi na punjacu
<BotaniCar> Ima kod nas jos za kupiti usluga pagera ? 
<obrut> pa to cak ni dileri vise ne koriste otkako su gledali the wire :)
<BotaniCar> Ni ja to ne koristim kad kupujem opijum, jasno 
<BotaniCar> Ali za benigne stvari
<obrut> i tako... doso ja iz svijeta u kojem smo korisnicima sve zivo nudili na opensource platformama u svijet gdje se u pravilu sve nudi na prop softwareu (iako cu ja biti taj koji ce pocet uvodit opensource djidje :) )... uglavnom, zanimljivo je to... stogod da hoces isprobat/istestirat/kreirat test okolinu, zavrsis u svijetu faking licenci :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pogledaj koji appovi na mobu rade najveći batery drain pa to pobacaj s moba proć
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, display :D
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<Mmike> jedino mi battery usage nije realan
<Mmike> sad imam jos 62% i pise da imam jos 44 sata :)
<Mmike> Bez sale sad - najvise mi otme 'screen', nakon toga 'google services' i nakon toga 'android system'
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ekipa koju znam sa sobom nosi one USB prijenosne punjače, po dva tri komada
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda si miran bilo gdje
<Mmike> imam 2 dana baterije
<Mmike> 2, ne 1/2 :)
<VjetarSaSunca> makneš facebook i messanger sa moba, check maila postaviš na manual i da vidiš razlike
<VjetarSaSunca> i naravno, disejblaš mu location seznor
<VjetarSaSunca> ja punim svaki dan
<VjetarSaSunca> i to još se đubre neće napunit do kraja kad ga zašaltaju fb notifikacije :)
<hbogner> meni najvise baterije trosi google play service
<hbogner> to sranje nemogu ugasit
<hbogner> a powerbank nosim samo jedan od 10000mAh, i to samo kad idem nekud na put
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, nemam facebook, nemam messanger
<Mmike> jel' ti mene citas?
<Mmike> 2 dana mi traje baterija :)
<Mmike> imam upaljeno sve, i auto mail check i auto wifi/3g, rain alarm mi stalno govori kak je u ljubljani kisa
<Mmike> imam PMS kalendar da znam u koje dane moram bit oprezan
<Mmike> sve imam
<obrut> Mmike: nema kise u ljubljani sunce ti
<obrut> sinoce je nesto padala, taman dok sam bio u zatvorenom
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> stagod :D
<hbogner> Mmike, koji pms kalendar korsitis, podjeli s nama manje iskusnima
<hbogner> nekako mislim da bi mi bilo korisno ;)
<Mmike> My Calendar se zove
<vileni> Mmike: korisna ti ova informacija o kisi u ljubljani? :)
<Mmike> nimalo
<Mmike> al' rainalarm brije da je
<Mmike> a kad je u zagrebu kisa, onda ne javi nist
<Mmike> al' uredno prica da je kisa 20 milja od mene
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obrut: kakve su slovenke? :)
<obrut> uff, dobre :)
<CrazyLemon> lies
<SilverSpace> obrut: hajd neka :)
<SilverSpace> bar nesto je u njih dobro
<obrut> iako, najbolji komad koji sam vidio tu je neka turistkinja, prica svapski, al po izgledu ne bi reko da je (barem porjeklom) iz neke od zemalja gdje je njemacki materinji
<obrut> CrazyLemon :P
<obrut> zena onak, moje visine, lagano tamne puti, crna kosa, vitko tijelo, "sportske" noge, a cice, jebote, tolike jos nisam vidio
<obrut> i fakat mi ne izgledaju umjetno... nemos to tak slozit i oblikovat
<obrut> i guza naravno vrlo dobra... haljinica na mini sa finim dekolteom
<obrut> jeo sam falafel u trenutku kad sam ju vidio i iscurio mi bijeli umak po tamnim trapericama
<obrut> neko bi mogo i nesto krivo zakljucit
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<obrut> na sto sam ja naravno salvetom briso to bijelo taman u predjelu slica... s cime sam jos vise pobudio sumnje :P
<obrut> SilverSpace: uglavnom, stalci -> meni :) , cim se vratim u hr ti se javim pa se dogovorimo za primopredaju
<BotaniCar> obrut: se vozis po ribnjaku kaj ? :) http://net.hr/ispovijesti/bizarno-paranormalno/tip-mi-je-pokazao-spolovilo-na-ribnjaku-a-ja-sam-napravila-nesto-jako-bedasto/
<obrut> :P
<jelly> mme žutila
<VjetarSaSunca> nemreš ti bez tih appleovaca :) Uveo sam i Apple u ponudu
<VjetarSaSunca> Kad stigne MacBook na servis, jednostavno se prilagodiš i proširiš ponudu :D
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: hocesrec podignes satnicu :) Jedina prilagodba potrebna za Mac korisnike :)
<jelly> satnica *= 2.0
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar:  Ma nek je meni ovakve satnice, dobri su to nofci. S time ako je stroj dual boot win+OS X ima duplo više posla :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nemrem baš pretjerivat, pobjeći će mi svi kod konkurencije
<VjetarSaSunca> Trenutno upgrejdam XP na Win 10 na ovom Macbooku. Pa onda idem dizat OS X
<VjetarSaSunca> Zanimljivos je kako i M$ tvrdi da je to nemoguća misija dignut upgrade, a zapravo postoji trik da se napravi uprade i apps+data ostanu živi
<VjetarSaSunca> animljivost*
<VjetarSaSunca> zanimljivost***
<jelly> https://github.com/danielauener/git-auf-deutsch
<VjetarSaSunca> jebemti
<VjetarSaSunca> dozvola za brak će se morat vadit, praktički
<VjetarSaSunca> danas počinje javna rasprava o prijedlogu novo obiteljskog zakona
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: cvaj partizanen in kuruzen laufen :)
<obrut> za tu dozvolu ce vjerojatno trebati ispuniti obrazac u kojem ce biti i dva eliminacijska pitanja:
<obrut> 1) jeste li gay
<obrut> 2) idete li u (katolicku) crkvu
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: ako se vadi,onda bi trebalo i retroaktivno to na sve :)
<vileni> i odmah potpisujes za tv pretplatu zajednicku
<obrut> i to na prevaru s pitanjem: 3) gledate li laudato tv ?
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut, vileni slušam baš na radiju šta trabunja posrnula opatica ministrica o prijedlogu zakona
<vileni> jel zna netko alternativu aws-u a da dozvoljava import on-premise virtualke?
<vileni> Mmike: ako si gladan http://www.boredpanda.com/making-worlds-smallest-lasagna-jay-baron/?_t=1&_f=featured
<VjetarSaSunca> "Nije Angelina ostavila Brada zbog nevjere. Ostavila ga jer je čovjek reko da će investirat u Hrvatsku, pa je ona promtno odlučila zaštiti svoje financije, al rastavom braka.#sigurnoinvestiranje"
<BotaniCar> Pocet cu si IPv6 adrese dodjeljivati po kljucu "dobio u spam poruci" :) Sad me shibaju s nekakvim "package" spamom, u kojem je identifikator tog paketa formom  slican IPv6 adresi :)
<jelly> ::baba:1:deda:0
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: bolje onda ::baba:0:deda:1 :p
<BotaniCar> Hahaha , genijalno :)
<obrut> :baba:b00b:deda:d00d:
<BotaniCar> I tak si slozim postgres da logira samo querie koji se izvrsavaju duze od sekunde, bez straha da bu to puno za citat' .. svi queriji su mi duzi od sekunde :) 
<obrut> nesto ti ne valja s db modelom ili indexima :P
<jelly> ili Pg trosi 200M memorije od 8G jer nije podesen
<vileni> zna netko napamet kako iskljucim da grub ceka na bootu?
<vileni> i/ili zasto se to samo povremeno dogadja da ceka na meniju
<Mmike> ako ti prijasnji boot nije uspio onda ceka
<vileni> da
<vileni> to mi ne odgovara bas u ovom trenutku
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/gallery/zNUC9TA
<Mmike> awesome play!
<jelly> Mmike: kuzis baseball?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ukratko - ovaj koji baca je napad, ovaj koji udara je obrana
<Mmike> obrana mora opizdit lopticu sto dalje i optrcat cijeli krug - ili makar 1/4 kruga (uzet bazu)
<Mmike> al' lopta mora past na pod
<Mmike> inace je 'ball in hand' i napad je automacki uspio
<Mmike> pitcher (ovaj koji baca) da uzme ball in hand - rijetko se tesi :)
<Mmike> desi
<jelly> spanska sela
<jelly> samo mi se pred ocima zamaglilo i nista nisam razumio :-)
<Mmike> ugl ono je ko dobre  skarice
<vileni> dobra kamera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIEbKAb5n7U&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Tajima Rimac Buzet 2016 - onboard 360video - 0:03:05 - 631 views - 75 likes / 0 dislikes
<Hrki> isusati, taj win server bi trebalo zabraniti
<Hrki> bolje da je referendum bio o tome, a ne o braku
<SilverSpace> pa jebate windozi
<SilverSpace> kak se to da sjebati i BotaniCar to ne popravi :)
<Hrki> isusati
<Hrki> kao prvo, mutavi server ima licencu od 25 usera
<Hrki> nabijem ih...
<Hrki> a ove njihove debilne permisije necu ni komentirat
<Hrki> linux je bog i batina za to
<Hrki> cujem da su skole potpisale neki ugovor sa windowsima, steta
<Hrki> samo ce decu pokvarit
<Hrki> BotaniCar: posto vidim da si win admin, daj mi reci jel mogu ikako prevarit ove 25 usera restrikcije ??
<Hrki> ovi na #windows kanalima mi moraliziraju
<jelly> Hrki: sa MS su bar mogli potpisati, tko bi slozio i podrzavao linux remote desktop u tisucu skola u hrvatskoj?
<jelly> ja prvi ne bi to stapom dirao
<Hrki> kaj tak je los remote na linuxu ?
<Hrki> ili mislis da bi sjebali konfe
<jelly> ne znam kak je los, ali znam kakvi su to korisnici
<Hrki> ja nemogu vjerovati di delam, pitam ekipu jel nam tko radi backup poslovanja
<Hrki> i nitko nezna :)
<Hrki> ali fakat....
<Hrki> pa jebemti, mislio sam da su privatnici bar sređ
<Hrki> sređeni...
<budz0r> ide reboot servera
<budz0r> sorry SilverSpace :D
<SilverSpace> budz0r: nisam ni primjetio :)
<SilverSpace> cackam po Rpi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-22
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> http://mondo.hr/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/a/pa0115_mini_cooper_auto_na_akumulator_jokomisiada_05a.jpg
<SilverSpace> no da taman za obilazak imanja
<vileni> SilverSpace: to cu necaku kupiti kad navrsi 3 godine :)
<Mmike> yo yo yo
<vileni> yo
<Mmike> hrvojem, nista od krpanja pxc5.5 jos?
<hrvojem> Mmike: ide danas
<hrvojem> islo je jos par stvari
<Mmike> hrvojem++ 
<Mmike> kul kul
<Mmike> to ce bit .43, right?
<Mmike> 5.5.43 ?
<hrvojem> pa da ne radimo rolling release 
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne, samo security update
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok, kul
<SilverSpace> vileni: nije to bas dobro za klince
<SilverSpace> bolje da trce nego da se u tom voze
<vileni> SilverSpace: trci ionako :)
<vileni> prvo ovo, pa karting, pa osv, autoslalom, formula driver, brdo.. :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moj netjak uopce nece biciklo veli kupi motor
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/citroen-c3-za-povratak-u-wrc/920687.aspx
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> a di je kruh
<SilverSpace> hm 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a nema dans ... mos probat putar namazat na slaninu :)
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: ping
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: koji server si uzeo u hetzneru za windowse ? 
<obrut> ijao, vrtit windoze u tudjem okruzenju ... :) iako, vrtit ih u bilo kakvom...
<SweetMuffin> moram demo npravit, kaj ce mi to kod mene
<SweetMuffin> nek ddosa iz tudje mreze tudju mrezu kad mi ga botaju
 * Mmike je jucer popravljao jedan mysql na windowsima
<Mmike> naime, na win10 radi samo mysql 5.7 :)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: zasto ne AWS? koliko dugo mislis vrtiti demo?
<SweetMuffin> vileni: nemam dume o AWS-u i nemam vremena ucit' . Trebam nesto u sta se mogu logirati RDPom 10 minuta nakon kaj sam platio, poinstalirat kaj trebam i ici dalje. 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: a mozes na hetzneru tako brzo dignuti windows server?
<SweetMuffin> ne znam, zato pitam VjetarSaSunca. Ima gotovih VPSova drugdje, ali da ne dijelim broj kartice na 20 mjesta bi preferirao hetzner
<vileni> na aws-u je najveci problem registrirati se
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<vileni> ali ozbiljno, stalno nesto kenjka taj proces
<vileni> jer te verificiraju
<vileni> a sto se tice dizanja windowsa, odes na ec2, launch instance, odaberes windowse, koliko veliku instancu, koilko diska, i koji security group
<vileni> i vjerojatno key moras kreirati/skinuti
<vileni> prednost security group je da mozes jednostavno ogranici na neki ip pristup
<obrut> za korisnika je ta verifikacija sranje, sto je je... gnjavaza, ovo ono, salji ovo, salji ono, neki traze scan osobne i tako to...
<obrut> no s druge strane stavi se na njihovu stranu, netko mazne neciju kreditnu, otvori 20 virtualki i napravi kaos na netu...
<jelly> to ionako rade svaki dan
<jelly> cesce sa DO nego sa AWSa, da
<vileni> stavis 2FA na root acc
<vileni> i radis poslije kako zelis
<vileni> ali ako trebas demo, i ti si jedini korisnik, dignes instancu tocno onoliko dugo koliko ti treba
<vileni> ako im prezentiras preko rdp, ogranicis pristup rdp portu samo sa njihove ip adrese u 3 klika
<vileni> mi smo radili testnu okolinu za potencijalnog kandidata za posao, ogranicili mu da moze samo micro instance dizati i to samo par komada
<vileni> i da moze samo odredjene volume
<vileni> i jedini pristup preko cli
<SweetMuffin> vileni:kol'ko AWS naplacuje windows licence , i na koji nacin ? 
<vileni> jos jedan plus za aws, cijena windows licence je ukljucena u cijenu po satu
<SweetMuffin> Ahh
<SweetMuffin> Kol'ko mi je pizdarija privatni account pretvorit' u poslovni ?
<vileni> SweetMuffin: mislim da je njima svejedno
<SweetMuffin> Samo promijenim podatke ?
<vileni> SweetMuffin: pa neznam tocno sto zelis prebaciti
<vileni> ali recimo napravis instancu na privatnom
<SweetMuffin> nema veze idem pogledat' 
<SweetMuffin> thx
<vileni> napravis image (AMI)
<obrut> nego, pricamo o windowsima, a spominje se aws... a azure ? :) jel nude oni kakve windoze ?
<vileni> i sheras ga sa poslovnim
<vileni> i to je to
<vileni> obrut: nude, nazalost :D
<SweetMuffin> obrut: za azure bi morao nazvat' neke kolege s kojima mi se ne radi, a ako uzmem mimo njih ce se ljutit' 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ako se odlucis besplatno nudim quickstart tips&tricks, cisto da cujem komentare o AWS-u poslije hands-on iskustava :)
<vileni> jos jedna zgodna stvar je da kad se regas dobijes godinu dana besplatno koristenje micro instance
<vileni> samo sto se to mjeri u satima mjesecno, i svejedno im je kako koristis te sate
<vileni> znaci mozes recimo 30 instanci drzati upaljeno 24h, ili jednu instancu 30 dana
<obrut> sto znaci tih godinu dana u kontekstu 30 sati mjesecno ? imas godinu dana da ju iskoristis ?
<vileni> da
<vileni> kroz prvih godinu ti daju 750h micro instance mjesecno
<vileni> bas gledam na nasem demo accountu, ja potrosio ~56h, a ukupno dignuo i terminirao 10ak instanci, neko vrijeme su 4 radile paralelno
<jelly> kako prevesti John Doe, a da nije Ivan Srna
<jelly> niti N.N. nego nešto duže
<vileni> testirao sam ansible za dizanje instanci
<vileni> jelly: zasto ne Ivan Srna?
<jelly> :-)
<vileni> legit je
<jelly> ali se gubi značenje
<vileni> stavi u zagradu John Doe
<vileni> mislim, ako ces pravo hrvatski, onda hrvoje horvat
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomen_nescio
<SweetMuffin> jelly: Ako ces ispravno: Milan Bandić
<SilverSpace> tko? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> CROmanjonac
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/rast-windows-10-os-europskom-poslovnom-trzist/155856.aspx
<SilverSpace> i nase skole u istu vrecu buksaju nase pare
<Mmike> too much maaaaaaaaaail, too much mail
<Mmike> drugi izvanredni servis na autu od kad ga imam (ne racunam elektropodizac za prozor)
<Mmike> osla bobina na jednom cilindru - 1000 kuna veselja
<Mmike> jel' ima kod vas komaraca?
<Mmike> ja umirem koliko ih j etu
<vileni> gdje kod nas?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www.sada.rtl.hr/info-i-magazini/rtl-direkt/124655/ skoci na 21:30 pa nadalje
<jelly> Mmike: kakih ba komaraca o cem ti pricas
<Mmike> eo sjedim u birtiji na lanistu
<Mmike> pojelo me
<jelly> spavao sa širom otvorenim vratima od lođe
<jelly> samo nek idu južno od save :-)
<vileni> ja nisam tjednima vidio komarca
<vileni> tj otkad sam se sa losinja vratio
<vileni> Mmike: dodji tu sjediti u birtiju, ponesi chromecast :)
<Mmike> vileni: e, da
<Mmike> kaj se toga tice
<Mmike> nemam pojma di mi je chromecast
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da sam ga ostavio u burger baru odmah nakon kaj sam ga kupio
<Mmike> jer, ostavio sam kaup u sobi i isao po nju i jos pogledao po cijeloj sobi da mi nije nest ostalo i nisam nist vidio
<Mmike> tak da, jbeg :( sorry
<vileni> haha :)
<vileni> to je neko prokletstvo
<Mmike> idem u 11stom mjesecu na Maltu, pa dolazi kolega amerikanac pa mogu njega zicat da kupi i donese, ak osh?
<vileni> Mmike: pa moze, ali sad si bezveze kupio i izgubio zbog mene
<vileni> tj, kupio zbog mene, izgubio zbog hamburgera vjerojatno :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> 35 dolara
<Mmike> ili 30
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> bolje to neg da mi je katalizator crko :D
<vileni> katalizator ili bobina? :)
<Mmike> katalizator
<vileni> ili ti je i katalizator
<Mmike> bobina mi JE crkla :)
<Mmike> sad se sam nadam da ce do sutra doc novi dio
<hbogner> hej aws korisnici, kaj koristite za monitoring servera i servisa? amazon cloudwatch, munin, nagios, nesto deseto... sad krecem istarzivat pa ako me mozete usmjeriti bit ce mi lakse :D
<Mmike> ili adio-ajvar za ovaj vikend
<vileni> hbogner: zavisi sto trebas, mi imamo zabbix za sve
<Mmike> vileni: kaj se lose moze desit ak se vozis s autom na kojem jedan cilindar ne radi? jer, ak ne radi bobina, ne radi nit svjecica
<vileni> Mmike: kakav ajvar
<Mmike> vileni: ma htio sam ic na selo kod punice pec ajvar
<hbogner> vileni, pratti stanje servera i custom servisa koje sam pokrenuo
<vileni> pa ono, ja se nebi vozio duze tako
<vileni> teoretski mozes tisuce km
<Mmike> to si i ja mislim
<vileni> ali posto svi imamo dojam da ti je mazda nepouzdana, ja nebi riskirao :D
<Mmike> za po gradu ok, ak dete treba nekud i to
<Mmike> hahahahaha :D
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> teorecki se cilindar bude zaprljao
<Mmike> ispusni ventil i to sve
<vileni> mozda zato jer si jedini koji tipka sa servisa, a kako vrijeme brzo prolazi cini nam se da su kratki intervali :)
<Mmike> nisam vise na servisu
<vileni> a ne bude se zaprljao
<vileni> ispuhat ce to zrak
<vileni> ali vibracije su problem
<Mmike> zadnji servis prije ovoga sam imao prije ljeta - kad mi je crko elektropodizac
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kaj opce ne osjetim da motor ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> prede k'o urica
<Mmike> i na ler gasu
<vileni> ja sam nekidan skuzio da je proslo 10k od servisa
<vileni> trebao bih opet
<vileni> a ulje kad sam gledao nista ne fali, i dalje ga ima previse
<vileni> za masinu od 263kkm nije lose
<Mmike> ja moram ulit litru ulja svakih 10k km
<vileni> eto
<Mmike> vele mi da je to normalno, da svi noviji motori to tak
<matija> Mmike: !!
<vileni> a pusti, bmw je imao klauzulu do litre ulja na 1000km :)
<matija> jes opet sjebo auto? cep je na mjestu?
<Mmike> matija: o, pornmeister :)
<Mmike> matija: nisi nego doso, a vec mi zao kaj si doso! :D
<Mmike> vileni: litra na 1k km!?
<matija> :D
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> nisu toliko trosili
<vileni> ali ako jesu nisi im mogao nista
<matija> ja moram na servis za jtjedan or so
<matija> vreme leti
<vileni> tj jedan je trosio podosta, ali nakon druge izmjene se normalizirao
<Mmike> matija: ma jucer mi se upalila lampica 'motor vise nemre', pa sam isao vidjet kaj je
<Mmike> pa vele - bobina
<obrut> litra na 1kkm, pa to bi svaki mjesec moro tocit, da ne kazem, na obicnom putovanju
<Mmike> cinšpula, veli mehanicar Č=
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> obrut: svaki mjesec? ja sam tocio prije svakog puta :D
<vileni> imao sam swifta koji je trosio litru na 700km
<obrut> dzisus
<vileni> nije prezivio jedan put do zg
<vileni> jer sam isao 180
<vileni> kad sam stao na naplatnima prestigao me plavi dim
<obrut> to bi na godisnjem moro tocit par puta :P
<jelly> govorite o ulju jeli
<hbogner> ja sam bio posudio jedan stariji seat toledo za put, i dobio uputstva da svakih 200km provjeravam ulje :D
<matija> ne, benzinu :D
<hbogner> trosio je 0.1 l na ~200km
<Mmike> matija: kaj ima, dosada na poslu kad si na IRC stigo doc? :)
<matija> ja na svom ne znam gdi provjerit ulje opce :)
<matija> Mmike: ma ne, doso update za irssi pa sam se sjetio da IRC postoji
<matija> Mmike: a i cekam klijenta jednog da dode pa se moram malo smiriti jer su debili :)
<Mmike> mnogi su takvi
<Mmike> mnogi
<matija> da, znam
<Mmike> ja: stavite "two_node: 1; expected_voters: 2" u konfiguraciju
<Mmike> oni: "eto, stavili smo two_node: 2" i nist ne radi
<matija> al ono, selim ih s pratsarih masina nekaj tipa onaj w3520, i imaju 4 takva noda, i reko ok ajmo na 3 e5-1630v3 noda jer su ono nebo i zemlja razlika. ne, sa 4 na 3 - to je downgrade
<jelly> > Glavna tema ovogodišnjeg team buildinga biti će popravak i izgradnja suhozida na brdu Gradina na Murteru. Pod nadzorom stručnog tima naučit ćemo nešto o tehnici izgradnje suhozida te na taj način doprinijeti održavanju ove tradicijske prakse.
<vileni> hbogner: a jel imas vec neki centralni nadzor?
<matija> TO!
<jelly> oduvijek sam zelio slagati suhozid... not
<matija> suhozid <3
<hbogner> vileni, nope, tek treba sloziti sve
<vileni> hbogner: a koliko ce toga biti?
<jelly> ostao bi u Istri da sam se time htio baviti :-)
<hbogner> vileni, 5-50 servera
<vileni> jelly: pusti ti to, moje bisere su spasili ti iz radionice jer su krenuli na 35 stupnjeva penjati se na ucku
<matija> jelly: nauci sad to pa kucu slozi, dovuci istru k sebi
<vileni> sa pola litre vode po glavi
<vileni> ovi su bili negdje na 2/3 puta sa 3x 1000L cisterne vode
<matija> sigurno je sigurno?
<Mmike> matija: koje najzesce strojeve sad imate (cpu wise), kol'ko jezgrova?
<hbogner> Mmike, nostalgija? 
<hbogner> :)
<Mmike> ne, kuriozitet
<vileni> hbogner: mi smo osnovno koristili cloud watch, za autoscaling i slicno
 * Mmike bude za vikend presao na xenial na ovom laptopu
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' ce hibernate raditi kako spada
<vileni> hbogner: iznad 10 metricsa se placa mislim, ali neznam koliko
<matija> Mmike: 1U imamo te 1630v3 to je 4jezgroja, 8 threadova i 2U imamo dual cpu e5-2630v3 to je 8+8 jezgroja ilitiga 32 threada
<hbogner> vileni, a nadzor servisa, jel rade kak treba?
<matija> to je neki default bar za sad
<vileni> hbogner: nismo imali cloudwatch unutar instanci, samo su gledali metricse koje vide izvana
<matija> aha najzesce
<vileni> cpu/net/disk
<matija> sorry nisam dobro porocital
<hbogner> vileni, ok, thx za info
<vileni> hbogner: nema problema, naplatit cemo po cijeni AWS certificiranog strucnjaka :D
<matija> mislim da idu na 6280v4 to je 14/28 i tak idu dual cpu
<matija> pardon 2680v4
<matija> http://ark.intel.com/products/91754/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2680-v4-35M-Cache-2_40-GHz
<matija> tega
<hbogner> vileni, :P
<jelly> ti v4 su grozno skupi 
<hbogner> vileni, piva moze, vise nedam :P
<vileni> hbogner: polozio sam prosli tjedan neki :) i nemam pojma o pracenju stvari unutar instance
<matija> jelly: nije na meni da o tome razmisaljam, ali da, skupo je brate
<Mmike> matija: e, fino! :)
<Mmike> matija: imas koji di bi mogo povraya zavrtit ? :)
<jelly> u odnosu na 8core E5-2630v3 
<hbogner> vileni, kaj aws cetrifikat? to postoji?
<jelly> Mmike: ta nova djubrad ima puno coreova, ali svaki core za sebe nije tko zna sto
<vileni> hbogner: o da
<vileni> hbogner: morao sam ici poloziti da zadrzimo partner status sa aws
<jelly> mislim da mi imamo v3 u friskim vmware nodovima
<vileni> https://aws.amazon.com/certification/certified-solutions-architect-associate/
<matija> Mmike: :D cem bacit oko bas
<matija> Mmike: sa onim benchmark.ini?
<Mmike> JEDU ME ZIVOGA!
<Mmike> matija: jos jednostavnije - instaliras zadnji povray (valjda ga ima debilan zadnj) i udres: povray --benchmark
<Mmike> matija: http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<hbogner> Mmike, moram i ja izvrtit na ovom laptopu, al to kad dodjem doma tek
<Mmike> ajde, ajde, ne zabusavaj!
<hbogner> Mmike, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz 
<hbogner> imas taj?
<Mmike> nop
<hbogner> di je lista, izgubio sam link
<Mmike> to je neki novi ultra low voltage ovo ono?
<matija> ja bas na 5200U vrtim
<jelly> a nisu 8 core, 12 core su. E5-2690 v3
<Mmike> matija: ak ti je to workstation, onda odi van u singleuser mode i onda povray opleti
<Mmike> jer xi i chrome i pizde-lizde ubiju stroj
<Mmike> plus, vidi da nemas thermald upaljen, ak imas, ugasi ga
<Mmike> ta nebuloza, recimo, na mojim laptopima, pokusava CPU drzati na 70C
<Mmike> sto je bezsmisleno
<jelly> kak je besmisleno, ja bi bio sretan da mi laptop ne ide na +88
<jelly> obicno kad chrome poludi
<vileni> jel radi to i na live cd?
<vileni> imam i7 6700hq mislim
<Mmike> jelly: pa, besmisleno. CPU moze komotno raditi na 90C, intel veli da se automacki gasi tek na 105C
<Mmike> radi toplo, by design, jebiga
<Mmike> a kad ga thermald sthrotla onda sve stane
<Mmike> i tak povray koji radi 4 minute najednom pocne raditi 5 i pol minuta
<vileni> hm
<vileni> mislim da se ovaj nece throttlati :)
<vileni> ali bas da vidim
<vileni> BF4 ga nije uspio zagrijati
<Mmike> BF4?
<hbogner> ja nemrem sad povray-ati, malo mi je cpu i ram zauzet
<vileni> Mmike: battlefield :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ne treba rama
<Mmike> povray jako malo memorije trosi
<hbogner> al treba cpu, a to sad trose 3 virtualke
<jelly> Mmike: ja drzim laptop na koljenima i nikak ne volim da mi grije
<jelly> kad imam stol, koristim desktop 
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas negdje staticki build za to cudo, nemam mrezu na ovim serverima
<matija>   Trace Time:       0 hours  7 minutes 47 seconds (467.931 seconds)
<matija>               using 4 thread(s) with 1730.449 CPU-seconds total
<matija> to ne izgleda bas dobro, al x i chrome i jos miljarda pizdarija rade
<jelly> a brijem da grml.org nema povray gore :-)
<Mmike> matija: to nije relevantno :( kash moc, singleusermode, pa onda
<Mmike> jelly: nemam, al' mogu probat napravit
<jelly> Mmike: a taj povray.ini dodje s njim?
<jelly> mozda da probam nagovorit ove grmlovce da stave povray u live image kao nuzan benchmarking alat za sysadmine i recovery :-)
<Mmike> jelly: ne treba ti, --benchmark sve sam odradi
<hbogner> Mmike,   Trace Time:       0 hours  7 minutes 26 seconds (446.434 seconds)
<hbogner>               using 4 thread(s) with 1513.449 CPU-seconds total
<hbogner> ocvo je pod opterecenjem
<obrut> Mmike: jel imas negdje na onom nekom webu rezultate ? :)
<Mmike> hbogner: to nema smisla bas :)
<Mmike> obrut: http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jelly> ivoks: ha, veli human resources nakon što sam im dao kayak.hr link, > Frend ti nije bio raspoloživ taj datum... Njega sam čak prvog I zvala :)
<obrut> pih, moje kante nema ?!
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nema smisla?
<Mmike> hbogner: taj test
<jelly> Mmike: also, jesi probao isti xeon sa HT i sa HT disejblanim
<hbogner> Mmike, imat ce smisla kad dodjem doma, ubijem X-e i odvrtim bez loada
<Mmike> jelly: nisam na ovom stroju jer nemrem lako do bijosa, plus hrpa stvari u virtualkama se trenutno vrti pa ak rebootat ljutit ce se :)
<Mmike> hbogner: signleusermode
<Mmike> obrut: da, ne kuzim
<Mmike> obrut: sjecam se da si mi dao bio
<obrut> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/klokan.txt
<obrut> budem izvrtio na jos jednoj kanti, malcice jacoj :)
<Mmike> obrut: kol'ko fizickih/logickih jezgri ima to? jel' to dual-cpu, ili kak?
<obrut> 2 cpu x 12 core + HT
<Mmike> 48 jezgrova logicarskih, znaci?
<obrut> yep
<jelly> Mmike: ok, ak budes imao staticki build vici
<obrut> Mmike: centos 7 je gore (ne znam jel u to doba bio 7.0/7.1/7.2)
<Mmike> obrut: koji kelner?
<obrut> e jebiga, mogu to pogledat, al ne sad nazalost
<rut> mmike primas i bsd rezultate ?
<jelly> Mmike: EL7 ima 3.10.0 based kernel
<Mmike> rut: sve!
<Mmike> jelly: builda se, al' trajat ce na ovom laptopu
<rut> http://pastebin.com/JJFSDM4a
<Mmike> rut: to je 2core, 4 sa HTjem?
<rut> da
<Mmike> koji OS/kernel?
<rut> freebsd12 
<Mmike> matija: de reci koji sajt to moras migrirat :)
<matija> Mmike: ma nats jedan
<hrvojem> to jos zivo?
<matija> nats? yup
<hrvojem> jel jos uvijek samo MyISAM koristi
<matija> odurno, al eto zivo govno
<matija> hrvojem: yup
<hrvojem> :)
<matija> sad nova verzija podrzava cak php5.5
<Mmike> pa ne koristi
<Mmike> ja prebacivao hrpu natsova da InnoDB koristi
<jelly> Mmike: mda, to boost i kojekakve libraryje trosi vidim
<Mmike> jelly: yup, yup
<hrvojem> ah bar nest, znam da to prije nije bio slucaj
<matija> hrvojem: ma Mmike je opet pijan
<Mmike> obrut, rut, apdejtao popis
<Mmike> matija: srca mi, jesam
<matija> eto
<Mmike> jelly: nece
<Mmike> jelly: tiffkuracpalac ne zeli bit staticki linkan
<Mmike> cek da probamo to disejblat
<ivoks> jelly: ha?
<ivoks> jelly: moguce :)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/povbuild/bin> ldd povray 
<Mmike> 	not a dynamic executable
<Mmike> jelly: weee!
<Mmike> jelly: de oces binary?
<obrut> Mmike: daj ga meni prvo na obradu :)
<Mmike> obrut: krasno ti to :D
<obrut> da malo pustimo crvica po iskonu :)
<obrut> a mozda se prosiri i po mojoj bivsoj firmi :)
<Mmike> jelly: u biti, cloneaj sa https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray.git
<Mmike> jelly: onda odi u unix/ direktorij, i tamo pokreni prebuild.sh
<Mmike> jelly: nakon toga od dir iznad i reci: ./configure --prefix=/tmp/povbuild --enable-static --without-libtiff COMPILED_BY="CrazyMandarina <jelly@iskon.hr>"
<Mmike> nakon toga make -j99
<Mmike> (ili koliko vec korova imas :D)
<Mmike> i make install
<jelly> Mmike: to mi zvuci komplikovano :-)
<hrvojem> Mmike: releasan je PXC-5.5
<Mmike> hrvojem++ thnx
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/release-notes/Percona-XtraDB-Cluster-5.5.41-25.11.1.html
<jelly> Mmike: daj binary ak imas, ak nemas, nema veze
<jelly> za par dana cu imati mrezu
<jelly> za sad imam samo konzolu
<Mmike> jelly: imam binary, de ga oces?
<jelly> Mmike: gdje god, uploadaj i stavi link
<jelly> jumbo.iskon.hr :-)
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1624247 <- to ne postoji
<Mmike> a to su linkovi iz tog .htmla koji si stavio sad
<Mmike> jelly: cek
<hrvojem> postoji
<hrvojem> Mmike: postoji samo jos nisu vidljivi
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> pa dobijem 404
<Mmike> kad kliknem na to
<Mmike> aha, kuzim
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<hrvojem> eto
<Mmike> hrvojem: thnx
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.splivalo.hr/m/povray.bz2
<jelly> Mmike: koji sha256sum ima OTPAKIRANI binary?
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/povbuild/bin> sha256sum povray 
<Mmike> 98f1e30f03de02515090af55a01fe8a3391cc16bbab48eafcfffa76433d402d0  povray
<jelly> good enough
<jelly> ak nas je neko MITM-ao, svaka mu cast ;-)
<Mmike> funny
<Mmike> ne radi mi taj binary na laptopu (buildo sam ga doma)
<Mmike> al' mi radi u firmi na super-mega serveru
<Mmike> jelly: javi kak ide, 
<jelly> Mmike: nemre nac povray.conf
<jelly> jel mozes zatarat cijeli /tmp/povbuild
<Mmike> ne treba mu
<Mmike> sam reci: povray --benchmark
<jelly> ok
<jelly> hmm, previse skrola a neoptimizirana framebuffer konzola
<jelly> Mmike: kak da mu velim da ne moram pritisnut enter to start?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> sleep 5; echo | povrary --benchmark
<jelly> ok, i di je output?
<jelly> ono sto stavis u fajlu
<jelly> (ima hrpa outputa, a nemrem copy/pasteat, moram snimit na virtualni usb disk spojen na virtualnoj konzoli 
<Mmike> imas unutra alltext.out file
<Mmike> koji ovaj napravi
<Mmike> tj, u diru di si to pokrenijo
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/other/povray.out.txt je stdout
<jelly> sad ce i alltext
<Mmike> neat
<Mmike> ma alltext je to isto
<Mmike> jelly: daj samo jos `uname -a` i `cat /proc/cpuinfo | head -10`
<Mmike> u biti ovo zadnje: `head -10 /proc/cpuinfo`
<jelly> ne da mi se, Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3 @ 2.60GHz
<jelly> ili ti treba jos nest?
<matija> uname -a
<obrut> lsb_release -a ? :)
<Mmike> jelly: kelner
<Mmike> brb
<jelly> kelner, jos jedan gemist!
<jelly> cek da se boota opet (bez HT)
<obrut> ajd, bas me zanima HT vs !HT
<obrut> jelly dobra ideja :)
<jelly> > Hello There, I'm a Canada certified carder and hacker with 8 years of exprience. i am selling hacked
<jelly> o lol
<jelly> dje nadje jebo.ga/pas
<obrut> trazi ga ak ima kakav shakirani komp u iskonu :)
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/other/alltext-no-HT.out http://jebo.me/other/uname-a.txt
<jelly> dosta je brzi bio _sa_ HT, onako na blef
<jelly> s tim da sam proliant power djidje midje iskljucio odn. stavio u high performance mode
<matija> jelly: grml je jos ziv
<matija> ?
<jelly> nego sta da je
<obrut> vrijeme za poc "doma"
<jelly> matija: to mi je glavni alat za recovery i rucne instalacije, ne me plasit
<vileni> jelly: sta nije zadnja stable bila prije 3 godine?
<jelly> 2, da
<matija> vileni: ima daily build
<jelly> i bolje ne koristit najnoviji jer doda cudne fichure sa mkfs.ext4 koje jessie ne podrzava 
<matija> jelly: ja trosim njihov zsh config, tu manje vsie staje ljubav
<jelly> ima zsh, screen po defaultu, ima firmvere i alate za sistemca... best livecd
<matija> ja zaopravo pokusavam preci nazad na bash vec neko vrijeme al ispizdim nez completiona :)
<matija> bez*
<jelly> pa bash ima dobre completione sad
<matija> ma ima, da, ali navknul sam se na zsh, a neke stvari stekaju, tj nisu 100% kompatibilne
<matija> al ostajem na zsh doma, sta sad
<jelly> zsh na sve servere
<Mmike> jelly, da, HT je totalno kul zadnjih 5-6 godina
<Mmike> mislim da samo ona prva inkarnacija xenoa, kad su Pentijumi4 bili 'face', nije radila kako spada
<jelly> Mmike: di je updateani popis?!?!!?!?
<jelly> OS je "grml.org 20160523 daily build" :-)
<Mmike> jelly, cekaj, srca mu :)
<jelly> carneta mu nemerem
<ivoks> British American Tobacco je na konferenciji za medije održanoj u četvrtak najavio da će početkom idućeg mjeseca preimenovati brend cigareta Ronhill u Dunhill
<jelly> zasto ne Bennyhill
<VjetarSaSunca> https://howtoremove.guide/zepto-encryption-locky-ransomware/
<obrut> i tak
<vileni> obrut: jos se nista nezna o novom poslu? :)
<obrut> sta se ne zna :)
<vileni> pa nisam vidio da si priznao di si i sta si
<obrut> NIL, slovenska firma
<vileni> i sta, putujes svaki dan? :)
<obrut> nope, ovo mi je prvi tjedan pa sam u Ljubljani cijeli tjedan, inace cu radit od doma, jednom u tjedan/dva odnosno po potrebi ici u Ljubljanu
<vileni> kul
<vileni> ali mislim da ni putovanje nije prestrasno do tamo :)
<vileni> osim u sezoni jel
<CrazyLemon> slovenac znači..welcome :)
<vileni> jel moras znati slovenski?
<obrut> ma, zivim na zapadnom dijelu grada,dodjem prije autom u ljubljanu nego javim prijevozom u firmu di sam do sad radio :P
<CrazyLemon> svi u NILu pričaju hrvatski pa bi rekao da ne :D
<vileni> hehe
<obrut> pa sad, ja pricam na rvacki, oni na slovenski, ja se pravim da razumijem i to je to :)
<vileni> a isli kolega i ja u maribor na ovaj aws ispit
<vileni> i kaze on, nikad nezna kako da prica sa slovencima
<vileni> glupo mu na engleskom, a nezna nista na slovenskom
<obrut> ampak tudi seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXKWS3Oaars  najbolje ovako
<datase> YouTube: Andrija i Andjelka - Andrija govori slovenacki - 0:01:16 - 3518042 views - 16336 likes / 376 dislikes
<vileni> na srecu tete tamo znale sasvim dovoljno hrvatskog da smo se bez problema sporazumijeli
<obrut> CrazyLemon: to ono kad su isli na Bledou ? :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut da da :)
<vileni> plavati :)
<CrazyLemon> 90% slovenaca razumije hrvatski
<vileni> a sto se putovanja tice, nekad bih radije do rijeke nego do centra
<obrut> inace kupio sam prije nekog vremena biografiju jednog slovenca na slovenskom tak da ono, vrijeme je za procitat :)
<CrazyLemon> onih 10% pa razumiju hrvatski ali ne žele da znaš da razumiju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: kakva je situacija s tako mladima a već slovenkama? :)
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: ima ih :)
<Vlado9A> Tko bi rekao da i za Android ima baš dobrih programa za irc :) ... http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/yaaic03.png
<Vlado9A> Ln svima... ostajem uključen tek toliko da vidim hoće li mi se sam od sebe bzvz diskonektirati zbog neaktivnosti :)
<obrut> vrijeme za corku da... idem sanjat mlade, a vec Slovenke :)
<Vlado9A> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-23
<SweetMuffin> Yutroooooo
<Vlado9A> jutro
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> SweetMuffin: bijah jucer tu u Ljubljani u birtiji gdje su pratkicki legalizirali i duvanje zelenjave :)
<obrut> cim sam doso na terasu omamio me dim :)
<SweetMuffin> obrut: bu'mo vidjeli koliko ce im drzava zaradit' od toga u godini dana, bas lijepo ! 
<SweetMuffin> Si prenio u guzi kaj nazad doma ? :D
<obrut> nisam jos doso doma, al ne planiram nista gurat dolje :)
<SweetMuffin> :D 
<SweetMuffin> Nema nitko da bude mula ? :Dž
<obrut> cak sam bio pristojan pa nisam ni povuko dim iako je osoba s kojom sam isao tamo imala zarolan fini primjerak :)
<SweetMuffin> OK, samo ti filaj logove ispoliranim istinama :) 
<SweetMuffin> Daj da ti oci vidim ! :) 
<jelly> mozak na rezervi
<obrut> :)
<SweetMuffin> Nemam ni to, jeb'o sam se s MSSQL serverima u verzijama od 2,5 compact do 201* , sinocž
<SweetMuffin> And what a freckin it was ! Camera worthy 
<SweetMuffin> Do 4 fjutro
<vileni> jutro
<obrut> i... jeste promijenili passworde na yahoou ? :P
<jelly> heh
<vileni> sta opet
<vileni> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/novosti/hrvatska/clanak/id/425971/prituzbe-sve-brojnije-vozaci-ubera-pronasli-nacin-kako-prevariti-korisnike
<SweetMuffin> obrut: samo sam proslijedio sve e-racune na yahoo, kad to vide, ima da mi hakeri promijene pass i posalju mi ga :)
<SweetMuffin> "Yahoo is also recommending that users who haven't changed their passwords since 2014 do so." :D Because they read notifications. 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX5Rcv-rwr4 <- spicing it up!
<datase> YouTube: BARRY MANILOW - copacabana  HD - 0:04:26 - 34077 views - 236 likes / 6 dislikes
<Mmike> fff
<Mmike> hoho
<Mmike> dosla bobina :D
<jelly> Mmike: di je update za http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html ?!?!?
<jelly> kolega pita prije nego stavimo masine u produkciju
<Mmike> jelly: pa stavi osam
<Mmike> kaj nisam?!
<Mmike> srca mu potrganog, cekaj
<Mmike> btw, ovo je skzor zgodno: http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html
<Mmike> jelly: to su 2 CPUa, sveskup 32 jezgre s HTom?
<jelly> Mmike: 2 socket 12 core svaki i HT
<Mmike> pise tu da je 16 kora svaki: http://ark.intel.com/products/64596/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2690-20M-Cache-2_90-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI
<Mmike> 8/16
<jelly> v3
<jelly> ^^ bitno
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> 48 jezgri sveskup
<Mmike> ack
<jelly> 24 jezgre, i HT
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl204CfCGRg&index=62&list=PLa0y-T2s-G3ydAvt08TSG-mE6-OQsuxr6 sav je divlji
<datase> YouTube: Adriano Celentano - 24000 baci - 0:02:09 - 4694968 views - 6625 likes / 181 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: to je debian, koji kelner?
<jelly> http://jebo.me/other/uname-a.txt
<jelly> nije debian nego grml.org :-)
<Mmike> tl;dr: Grml is still alive :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly: ma, to je debian
<jelly> nije
<jelly> to je 99% snapshot debian testing u nekom trenu, ali ne sasvim
<Mmike> jelly: http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jelly> e!
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/1z
<jelly> to je sa HT, a bez?
<jelly> ili je to bez?
<jelly> Mmike: vidijo sam, đe ga nađe
<Mmike> jelly: to je jedini rezultat koji si mi dao
<Mmike> tj
<jelly> sigh
<Mmike> jedini koji si mi dao a da sam ga vidio :D
<jelly> [16:55] <jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/other/alltext-no-HT.out http://jebo.me/other/uname-a.txt
<jelly> isto sekundi na 24 kore kao na 28
<jelly> jebes to :-)
<jelly> (mozda je ovaj na 28 bio throttlan, po defaultu serveri danas dodju sa limitima na wattazu)
<Mmike> jelly: a, nije, nego valjda neki kvm ubijao stvari
<Mmike> nemrem taj stroj sam tak ugasit pa probat
<Mmike> budem kasnije popodne kad cu kelner apgrejdat
<Mmike> pa cu pogasit sve
<jelly> Mmike: a ovaj E5-2697 od turbota je isto vjerojatno bio v2 ili v3
<Mmike> obrut: jel' bio v2 ili v3?
<Mmike> jelly: eto gore je i non-ht
<jelly> Mmike: model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2697 v2 @ 2.70GHz
<obrut> Mmike: ne sjecam se :(
<obrut> i ne mogu sad pogledat nazalost
<Mmike> obrut: ima tko moze :)
<jelly> [14:58] <obrut> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/klokan.txt
<jelly> znam da svi, pogotovo Mmike, imate logging samo vam se ne da gledat
<obrut> hmm, da, v2 :)
<Mmike> updateirano, opet :D
<obrut> dakle jelly je prvi, nist, moram na ovoj jednoj drugoj kanti pokrenut :P
<obrut> al zanimljivo je da HT vs !HT nije bas neka razlika
<jelly> obrut: brijem da treba u biosu podesit power i iskljucit sve optimizacije istog
<obrut> iako, kad sam to na klokanu vrtio, gore je picilo dosta virtualki...
<Mmike> obrut: ja kad na i7 svom doma iskljucim HT imam skoro duplo sporije vrijeme
<jelly> Mmike: dakle treba manje jezgri, vise frekvencije
<Mmike> za povray da
<Mmike> ma za sve je bolje vise takta manje jezgri
<vileni> za vecinu takvih 
<Mmike> cak i ak imas 10001 mali proces, opet je bolje manje jezgri vise megahercova
<vileni> ako imas 10001 veliki proces onda je bolje imati 10k instanci, ili sto blize  tome
<jelly> ovo ce ionako bit za ESX
<Mmike> instanci?
<vileni> servera
<jelly> a ovi procesori s vise jezgri su bili dosta skuplji
<jelly> 12 je bilo optimalno
<jelly> ha, nisam znao da je bez duse, lijepa, prepjev https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9m8WKQIt-c&index=126&list=PLa0y-T2s-G3ydAvt08TSG-mE6-OQsuxr6
<datase> YouTube: Riccardo Cocciante -  Bella senz'anima - 0:04:20 - 9068470 views - 17592 likes / 743 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: waaat?
<obrut> ma za hrpu stvari nadjes da su prepjevi... cak i stare stvari od hladnog piva :P
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.diskografija.com/pjesma/lijepa-bez-duse-983.htm
<Mmike> najveci pljuv u facu mi je bio kad sam skuzio da je Stulic ukrao 'Usne vrele visnje'
<Vlado9A> Pa normalno kad su ga nagonile na blud :D
<obrut> Mmike: oo da :)
<obrut> razocaranje samo takvo :)
<obrut> kak se ono zvala, Lilly of the west ili nesto ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> od Casha
 * Mmike ima novu bobinu
<dodobas> sta je bobina ?
<jelly> lijevo od gefufne
<jelly> ispod cinculatora
<Mmike> dodobas: Indukcijski svitak
<Mmike> to je proper croatian :)
<Mmike> jos nasi mehanicari to zovu: cin�pula
<Mmike> dodobas: google for: induction coil
<dodobas> ok, sto ce ti bobina ?
<dodobas> sto induciras ?
<Mmike> ne treba meni
<Mmike> autu treba
<Mmike> idem
<jelly> #onokad dd-om treba razrezati mbox od 20 giga na pola
<jelly> dd if=info.mbox bs=1M skip=8384 |dd bs=750000 skip=1|grep ^From\ |head
<jelly> a tocno na prije 01.01.2016. i nakon
<Mmike> mbox
<Mmike> ajajaj
<jelly> Mailman radi arhive u mbox
<jelly> a migration path sa mailmana 2.1 na 3 ce biti "samo sto nije, cim izadje 3.1"
<jelly> https://gitlab.com/mailman/mailman/issues/4
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> taj lik radi u canonicalu :D
<jelly> autor mailmana?  da, vec par godina
<Mmike> idem doma
<igustin> jelly: zašto dd-om, zašto ne grepmailom? :S
<jelly> igustin: zato sto je brze
<jelly> mailovi su vec poredani po datumu, nema potrebe gledat u svaki
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-24
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> žur SilverSpace, bon žur :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar 
<VjetarSaSunca> jel tko koristio kali?
<CrazyLemon> mr. robot koristi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<obrut> SilverSpace !
<Hrki> VjetarSaSunca: koristio sam
<Hrki> je mr robot koristi linux, ali i bogamu utorrent 3.x :D
<Hrki> svaki lik zna da jedino verija 2.2.1 valja XD
<CrazyLemon> ono nije bio mr robot nego angela :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: 
<vileni> najgore je kad koristi misa da bi kopirao stvari
<obrut> ja jos nisam gledo drugu sezonu mr robota, nesto nacuh da nije bas...
<vileni> pa sto se tice hakerske tematike, nekako je manje toga
<vileni> i vise psiholoski orijentirana
<obrut> pa i prva je brijala na to, sto je sezona isla prema kraju
<obrut> meni se cini da ekipa nema bas ideju nego da on the fly smislja pizdarije
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-25
<Vjetar> jutar
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro još jednom svima... ne mogu naći #ubuntu-hr log s irc-a a želio bih nešto provjeriti, ima li netko kakvu poveznicu prema tom logu s ov og kanala, treba mi aktivnost od ove protekle noći, tnx ;)
<Vlado9A> Mmike: molim te poveznicu za log s ovog irc kanala, ne mogu ga naći na www.ubuntu-hr.org ... treba mi zbog provjere mojih spajanja i prekida na irc ove prethodne noći
<Vlado9A> tnx
<Vlado9A> sve sami pospanci na #ubuntu-hr :)
<Mmike> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/25/
<Mmike> Vlado9A, ^^
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro i tebi Mmike :)
<Vlado9A> tnx
<Mmike> al' vidim da bas i nema nesh puno tam
<Vlado9A> da... zezaju me irc aplikacije za android, kada sam na mobilnoj vezi sve je okay, ali kada sam na kućnom wifi-ju, onda mi pukne veza... odnosno, ne prikaže mi da je veza prekinuta sve dok ne pokušam nešto napisati i poslati, pa sam htio vidjeti ima li kakvog traga o tome u logu :)
<Mmike> pcni koristiti bouncer
<Mmike> i onda ga namjestis da ti pri reconnectu ispljune zadnjih n+300 linija
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> to ja imam
<Mmike> cesto mi se desi da duple logove dobijem, al' nema veze
<Mmike> bar ne izgubim nista
<Vlado9A> da, budem pokušao nešto oko toga, tnx Mmike 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bas je ljepo vani
<obrut> SilverSpace: djes ba !?
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0f/b5/e2/0fb5e23f9feb1b566605d112f7006d05.jpg
<SilverSpace> obrut: eto me
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2f/5b/37/2f5b376433f5228de8e6b32f212ccb23.jpg
<obrut> SilverSpace: kad ti pase da zaletim po stalke ? ak ih nisi prodo vec :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisam 
<SilverSpace> obrut: reko si da cuvam :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> http://7169-presscdn-0-61.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/vanguard-yura-13.jpg
<SilverSpace> obrut: za tebe ^^
<obrut> SilverSpace: pravi picolovac :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: nego, kad ti pase da zaletim po stalke ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: eh
<SilverSpace> kad tebi pase ja sam stalno doma 
<SilverSpace> imas moj broj telefona?
<obrut> imam
<SilverSpace> javis se samo kad ti pase 
<obrut> ok... kad zeni ukradem auto :)
<SilverSpace> tak da ne odem negdje 
<SilverSpace> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-18
<jelly> zijev
<Mmike> EMPANADAS!
<pav> jutar
<pav> Zimackoug! -> http://bit.ly/2hcB4I5
<jelly-home> ?
<civija> valjda treba bit od dolje negdje da se skuzi fora :)
<civija> iz imotskog :)
<Mmike> civija, oooo, drug!
<Mmike> pa nema te :)
<jelly-home> ah
<pav> jelly: coffee-low ?
<Mmike> frot frot frot
<Mmike> W520 je tol'ko ugodniji za radit od X220 :D
<Mmike> DOVOLJNO JE DA ME VIDI, DOVOLJNO JE DA MI KAZE KAKO SI
<Mmike> sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<Mmike> ovo mi se desava samo za kljuceve koji nemaju password
<Mmike> wtf?
<civija> zivio Mmike! :)
<civija> slabo sam tu, samo lurkam ponekad :)
<Mmike> vidim :)
<Mmike> jel' hniksicas cesto? :D
<SilverSpace> jutr
<civija> a i njega slabije vidjam
<civija> nismo vise na istom katu
<civija> cesce se vidimo van firme nego u firmi :)
<Mmike> pa to ti velim
<Mmike> ti si u kvartu tu jos uvijek, jelde?
<Mmike> mozemo u pocket neku vecer
<Mmike> svi skupa
<Mmike> udahnut zraka svjezeg malo, popit pivce ili sok, vec tko sto voli
<civija> na jarunu sam
<civija> premda vrijeme je da se selim :)
<Mmike> pa to ti je blizo pocketa
<Mmike> da, i ja bih morao
<Mmike> nasao sam stan tu, 3 zgrade dalje, 4soban, taman
<Mmike> i lik sad kenja jer imamo macke
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/ed.frost.31/videos/10214703407642680/ # Totalno SFW i SFVegetarians
<Mmike> djesi botka
<Mmike> kakje dete?
<BotaniCar> Pitaj me radije kak sam ja. Dvije viroze su me pregazile u tjedan dana, jednom detetu dvoje zuba naraslo, drugo se zaljubilo (nije, ili mi nece reci, serem) i tak.
<BotaniCar> U tjedan dana sam 4x jeo ( crijevna + temperatura) a spavao sam u kumulativu 12h 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, super sam, cak na euforiju vuce 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kakva sad viroza :) vrticka? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jasno, dosla je jesen i promijenili smo vrtic, pa se sad treba imunizirati :) 
<SilverSpace> kad se sjetim najprije Franko onda sestra pa ja i tak u krug :)
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> nas isto pokosilo, al' samo kasljanje/smrcanje/kihanje
<Mmike> unmro sam prosli tjedan od kihanja
<Mmike> sad smo bolje, znatno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a kojii/kaki drugi vrtic, niste kod nixa vise?
<BotaniCar> Da se razumijemo, ja nisam kao moj kum koji kad se malom nekaj desi veli "nama se desilo" :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako nam se desilo, desilo se svima, right ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, kak mi se ured izmjestio odlazak prvo tamo, pa na posao, me kostao dnevno ~30 minuta
<Mmike> pa on jaca zajednistvo :)
<Mmike> ak se desilo malom, desilo se njima :D
<BotaniCar> Djizz
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aaa, zaboravim uvijek da nisi vise gore, da :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  i de mali sad ide?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u Sesvete, kontam da bu to dobro da ujedno upozna i buduce shulkolege
<BotaniCar> I, pazi ovo: vrtic kod ulaza ima dispenzor za antibakterijsku kremu za ruke i natpis da dezinficiramo ruke ako mislimo petljati unutra :)
<Mmike> kul! :D
<BotaniCar> Nda, i zvali su me da li mali dolazi u petak da mu osiguraju zamjenski obrok ( alergican je na ribu, a klinci su taj dan za rucak imali odrezak od tune ) 
<BotaniCar> I znali su da moram donesti sirup protiv alergija i da isti ima rok trajanja, bez da sam ikaj rekao 
<BotaniCar> Stvarno sam zacudjen
<BotaniCar> Also: njihovo racunovodstvo me izvjestilo da su mi u starom vrticu krivu tarifu racunali, sad ne znam jel bi ih isao tuziti ili da pregrizem govno
<vileni_> COTD "  This infuriates me and should not be done this way.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, o koliko se para radi?
<BotaniCar> ~80kn/m
<BotaniCar> vise stvar principa, ja toliko zapusim u par dana
<Mmike> sveskup do dodje, koliko?
<BotaniCar> 4x12x80
<BotaniCar> manje od troska advokata
<Mmike> skoro 4k kuna!
<Mmike> pa dodji tamo i reci
<Mmike> mislim, objasni
<Mmike> 'glete, tu ste mi krivo racunali, nije 280 kuna, nego 200 kuna'
<Mmike> onda oni pogledaju i vele 'joooooooooj, pa imate pravo'
<Mmike> a onda ti velis, to je skoro 4k kuna
<Mmike> ja bih taj novac, rado, nazad, ako moze :)
<Mmike> onda oni pocnu kenjat
<Mmike> i onda ti velis 'ajmo se nagodit, date mi 2k kuna i svi sretni i zadovoljni'
<BotaniCar> Da, probati cu taknekaj, ali vec vidim "ja sam samo lokalna racunovodica, ima krovna sluzba" tak da brijem da u lokalnom racunovodstvu nikaj ne bum zbavil
<BotaniCar> a s njom se ne bum ni nagodil :) 
<BotaniCar> A visa instanca je anonimizirana i mogu se samo natuzivat'
<BotaniCar> Sve treba privatizirat, da se bar mogu s nekim dogovarat'
<SilverSpace> vileni_: si tu 
<SilverSpace> ti poznato ime Ana Carrasco
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/WorldSBK/status/909516379560333313
<SilverSpace> http://video.it.eurosport.com/motogp/video-storica-ana-carrasco-e-la-prima-donna-a-vincere-una-gara-nel-mondiale-supersport-300_vid1005081/video.shtml
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti velis na raspizd sa starta, tko je kriv tu ?
<SilverSpace> ma nitko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja brijem da je glavni krivac kimmi
<Mmike> iako, trkaci 'incident'
<Mmike> tako da je skroz ok sto fia nije srala s kaznama
<SilverSpace> prije max on je imao sve pod kontrolom i mogao je malo maknut nogu s gasa
<SilverSpace> da fakat bi bilo tu glupo itkog kaznit
<SilverSpace> max je sve vidio vettel nije mogo vidjet da je kimi tamo 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su tu i prosli sva trojica u prvom zavoju bi se max opet zaletio
<SilverSpace> nije slucajno da je on svaki puta u neku frku ukljucen 
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> al tu fakat nije mogao nist napravi
<Mmike> napravit
<Mmike> kimi je njega udario a ne ovaj kimija
<jelly> moram pogledat snimku negdje...
<SilverSpace> da kimi mu je uso uzmedu kotaca i onda je bilo kasno
<SilverSpace> tj. pitanje tko je kome uso izmedu :)
<SilverSpace> kak tko gleda
<Mmike> jelly, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTm7HLB4bLs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2017 Singapore GP Crash in Slow Motion :: Duration: 00:57 :: Views: 1,322 uploaded by Gustavo Cesar :: 5 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> If all goes as planned, the electric dumper truck will even harvest more electricity while traveling downhill than it needs for the ascent.
<sillyslux> https://www.empa.ch/web/s604/e-dumper
<jelly> Mmike, ivoks: vendor bi nam tu uvalio RH OpenShift, jel ima tko u hr da prezentira https://www.ubuntu.com/kubernetes ?
<Mmike> jelly, ivoks bi morao moci :)
<Mmike> mogu i ja, al' nesmijem officially
<Mmike> http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2017/09/01/lenovo-linux
<Mmike> i ovo, dakako: https://senk9.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/lenovox220/
<ivoks> jelly: da, mogu ja
<ivoks> danas sam bio u jednom drugom telcou u zagrebu
<jelly> jedino ne znam kako će to developeri podnijeti, to će biti zanimljivo
<ivoks> sto bi bilo problem?
<jelly> development je outsourcean.  Ista firma koja nam radi 80% dev. za IT gura taj openshift
<ivoks> zato sto je netko drugi to njima prodao
<jelly> da
<ivoks> a tko je to, ako nije tajna? :)
<jelly> ne znam je li tajna :-)
<ivoks> hebiga :)
<jelly> ali spominjalo ih se nedavno :-)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> bio sam na godisnjem prosli tjedan :)
<jelly> Mmike zna, jedna od onih firmi iz koje je dosta ljudi pobjeglo
<jelly> i traze IT ninju
<jelly> radije bi im dao PaaS na ubuntutu nego na RHEL-u, sad imaju debian pa se ne bune previse
<ivoks> pa mozemo razgovarati
<ivoks> pozovi i njih
<jelly> dapace
<ivoks> sutra nisam u zagrebu
<ivoks> u srijedu sam vec 100% bukiran
<ivoks> u cet nisam u zagrebu
<ivoks> u petak sam za sad otvoren od 14 do 17h
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a moze i Mmike doci sa mnom
<jelly> moja pretpostavka je da je openshift ~ distra kubernetesa, nisam bio na njihovoj prezentaciji pa ne znam kaj tocno ima unutra
<jelly> sigurno je RH nafarbao da je to jos bolje i ljepse od ostalih
<jelly> petak popodne ce biti tesko prodati, al vidcemo
<ivoks> moze i petak ujutro
<SilverSpace> utrka života u subotu na hrt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes to gledao 
<Mmike> ne znam sto je to
<SilverSpace> f1 film lauda i hunt Rush
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lik koji glumi laudu je trebao dobiti nagradu za tu ulogu 
<SilverSpace> skinuo ga 100% :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> rush je 'utrka zivota'
<Mmike> gledao sam film
<Mmike> al' nisam nest sad preodusevljen :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma lijepo je vidjeti malo iznutra kako je bilo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-19
<jelly> tak se moze radit... http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6636149401.png
<pav> jutar
<vileni_> jelly: kako to da je 40/40?
<pav> * vileni is now know as vileni_ 
<jelly> vileni_: tako sto mi 80/40 ne treba :-)
<vileni_> jelly: ali to isto optika?
<vileni_> ja mislio da je 80/40 najmanje
<jelly> ne, vdsl
<vileni_> a onda ok
<vileni_> iako cudno vidjeti vdsl sa simetricnim brzinama
<jelly> zato sto je vecina profila slozena za asimetricni bw
<jelly> iako, kod nas i optika (fttb, fttc) na kraju u zgradi zavrsava sa kratkom paricom i vdsl routerom, samo onda s toliko kratkom paricom mozes uredno 100/50 i sl
<vileni_> jelly: a 100/100?
<jelly> G.fast ce ici 200/100 i slicno
<jelly> nemam pojma da li hardver podrzava profile 30a, 35b koji imaju down veci od 100
<jelly> i up veci od 50
<vileni_> sad je billing unit sekunda umjesto sat https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-per-second-billing-for-ec2-instances-and-ebs-volumes/
<jelly> ka-ching
<vileni_> to mi sad radi veci pritisak
<vileni_> kosta isto, ali ne mogu vise racunati da imam 1h prije terminiranja da nesto isprobam :)
<BotaniCar> https://blog.fuzzing-project.org/60-Optionsbleed-HTTP-OPTIONS-method-can-leak-Apaches-server-memory.html
<sillyslux> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/09/18/551800048/flush-with-cash-swiss-toilets-mysteriously-stuffed-with-500-euro-bills
<sillyslux> ...a neke brisu guzice s parama
<BotaniCar> "If you spend a lot of time helping people online, you will eventually learn that we do these things you dislike for a very good reason."
<BotaniCar> my fetish :) http://tinyurl.com/y95dzl2b
<BotaniCar> https://itsfoss.com/hollywood-hacker-screen/
<Mmike> daklem, kako da velim virt-installu ili virt-manageru da kad radi novi lv za virtualku da napravi striped volume?
<Mmike> anyuone?
<vileni_> Mmike: napravi prije?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> u biti sam krivo skonfigurirao to
<Mmike> imam 4 diska, od njih sam napravio jedan vg
<Mmike> i onda lvove napravim stripeane
<Mmike> al' cu preslozit tak da na ta 4 diska stavim mdamdov raid0 i onda vg napravim od /dev/md0
<Mmike> i onda lvm ne zna moze stripeat opce
<vileni_> pa to ti je jednostavnije
<Mmike> plus, nest je brze
<Mmike> vileni_, ti si mudar coek, znas :)
<vileni_> dodje to s godinama :)
<BotaniCar> dedice si tepaju :) 
<hbogner> uzeo sam tele2 sim karticu zas pokucni internet 
<hbogner> bar privremeno dok ne rijesim situaciju sa stanarima/predstavnikom/bnetom
<hbogner> dakle zgrad aiam 5 ulaza, prva 3 su uveli bnet infrastrukturu u zgradu, a zadnja dva su proziv uvodjenja infrastrukture u zgradu
<hbogner> nazalost ja sam u zadnjem i nije mi uvedeno
<hbogner> pitao predstavnika stanara i kaze da su svi potpisali protiv
<hbogner> da je to odluka stanara i ako idem protiv toga da ce me tuziti
<hbogner> sad ispitujem sve opcije oko toga
<hbogner> kretenizam
<vileni_> to kao da ti vodu zabrane
<vileni_> tuzi ti njih!
<hbogner> rekao mi kolega iz telekoma da mi nitko nema prava zabraniti ako direktno ne ugrozavam ostale stanare
<hbogner> tako da na temelju toga mogu kaj hocu, samo hocu prve sve ispitati
<vileni_> kakva je demografiju u tvom ulazu, 65+ i glasaju za hdz? :)
<hbogner> ha haha
<hbogner> ima starih, ali vidio sam i nesto mladih
<hbogner> ja kupio stan od nasljednika jednih tih starih sto su pomrli
 * Mmike gladan
<vileni_> ja osim predstavnika stanara ni neznam nikoga u ulazu
<Mmike> hbogner, taj predstavnik stanara je moron :) 
<Mmike> a i stanari u zgradi, jebiga :(
<Mmike> vileni_, BotaniCar, ste jeli?
<hbogner> Mmike, da, kretenizam
<hbogner> predstavnik ni ne stanuje u zgradi :D
<Mmike> to nema veze, pa nije zgrada njihovo vlasnistvo
<Mmike> on je morao rec stanarima da ak oni nece, ok, nece, al' ak i jedan hoce, ovi mogu doc i uvest
<Mmike> naravno, ak to podrazumjeva da moraju busit tri stana, onda jebiga :)
<Mmike> iako, bjezi od bneta, fakat su losi :/
<Mmike> kak ti radi tele2?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam ili dsl ili bnet koji mi je radio ok na 120/15
<hbogner> ili sad tele2 pokucni
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' ti radio ul i dl istovremeno na 120/15?
<vileni_> Mmike: nisam jos, u dolasku je hrana :)
<Mmike> meni je jedino amisov dsl radio super
<vileni_> ali da, commitao sam 30kn u to da cu jesti
<Mmike> i sad ht optika
<hbogner> ubacio u lte mobitel, ali je sranje zakljucano na t-com, otisoa otkljucati, dobio kodove u t-comu, ali sranje od lg-a se nezeli otkljucsat
<Mmike> vileni_, meh
<Mmike> ok, idem probat neki super burger u gorici
<vileni_> Mmike: zen?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kaktus
<vileni_> nikad cuo, ali nikad ni jeo u gorici
<vileni_> kad si vec tamo odi na ranch
<vileni_> to ti 15min
<Mmike> di je to?
<hbogner> tak da mi je tele2 sad u samdung s2 koji nema lte :(
<vileni_> na texas burger
<vileni_> http://www.cowboy.com.hr/
<Mmike> o daj ne seri sad :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nesjecam se sad jel radilo 120+15 simulatano
<vileni_> Mmike: tj imas i ramstek tamo :)
<Mmike> vileni_, to mi je pol sata od ovud, daleko
<SilverSpace> opet o klopi :)
<Mmike> i onda jos imam 45 minuta do doma
<Mmike> ne, kaktus, to mi je 5 minuta od tu
<Mmike> hbogner, to provjeri, ak to radi super, onda radi super
<hbogner> ili cu uzeti u pawsn shopu tele2 lte ruter za 450 kn ili cu pricekat jos tjedan da popravim oneplus pa cu imas slobodan lte mob
<Mmike> najcesce ne radi super
<Mmike> hbogner, a kak ti radi tele2?
<Mmike> meni na moru nikak nije radio
<Mmike> kilavica za popizdit
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, imam full LTE signal, jedino internet - sere
<hbogner> jesi vidio kartu pokrivenosti za tele2 lte?
<Mmike> nisam, isprobao sam, kaj ce mi karta :)
<hbogner> aha, more, sezonas, previse konekcija...
<Mmike> bio sam na selu kod punice prosli tjedan, i isto sam na LTE bio zakacen, al 'sam imao 30/30, cca, i ok je radilo
<Mmike> "ok"
<Mmike> ne k'o tmobile, al' ok
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> ajte
<hbogner> pitao kolega kak ti to radi na moru u spici sezone sa opterecenjem mreze, sa smijeskom na faci
<hbogner> dobar tek
<BotaniCar> Ja sam imao najbolju namjeru maxtv/dsl zamijeniti s evotv/tele2pokucni, ali necu jer su govnari. 
<BotaniCar> Vele, uzmite ovo nase, pa ako ne radi vratite. Rek'o, prelazim k vama, hocete me bar administrativnog momenta mijenjanja providera postediti? Necemo.
<BotaniCar> Onda nek' jedu kurac
<Mmike> guzva je
<Mmike> pol sata moram cekat :(
<SilverSpace> kaj cekas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hamburek neki
<Mmike> ispizdio sam se s gitom i launchpadom zadnjih par dana
<Mmike> i sad mi dodje nesto s bzrom da moram napravit
<Mmike> pa mi sad jasno koliko je losiji :)
<hbogner> news, saznao od bnet tehnicara da su se dvije susjede protivile uvodjenju bnet-a jer to zraci i ugrozava njihovo zdravlje
<SilverSpace> zajebano :)
<hbogner> one su "profesorice" i znaju o cem pricaju
<hbogner> ha h aha
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> imam i ja jednog lika takvog
<SilverSpace> on je pak reko da bi moglo doci do eksplozije stubišta
<SilverSpace> jer kaj on zna kaj oni po tim zicama pustaju 
<Mmike> gla-dan!
<Mmike> hbogner, to je bullshit, mogu se protivit kol'ko hoce
<SilverSpace> dobro da nisi jadan kad si gladan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas kak sam jadan
<Mmike> sjedim u birtiji i radim
<Mmike> tj, cekam da se deploja neki kurac
<Mmike> 90% vremena tu - cekam
<Mmike> ili na cloud neki da se izclouda ,ili na hamburek da se izpece
<Mmike> ili na brz da brancha :D
<SilverSpace> eh da cekanje je smrt 
<SilverSpace> da ak se slozi 50% + 1 osoba ne mogu zabraniti uvodenje
<SilverSpace> prije je to bilo zajebano morali se svi sloziti
<vileni_> koliko sam skuzio on je jedini koji zeli uvesti
<SilverSpace> zbog toga mi sad na zgradi nemamo krov i novu fasadu 
<SilverSpace> vileni_: jes vidio ono kaj sam ti jucer stavio zu 
<SilverSpace> tu*
<SilverSpace> Ana Carrasco
<SilverSpace> http://video.it.eurosport.com/motogp/video-storica-ana-carrasco-e-la-prima-donna-a-vincere-una-gara-nel-mondiale-supersport-300_vid1005081/video.shtml
<SilverSpace> kawasaki 
<vileni_> nisam
<vileni_> nisam ni znao da imaju tu klasu
<SilverSpace> cura je jebeno dobra
<vileni_> zasto je ovaj kocio
<SilverSpace> kaj bi kocio 
<vileni_> prije cilja je pustio gas netko
<vileni_> ili je normalno da te motor slicne snage toliko preleti, sto sumnjam
<SilverSpace> nije nek su ovi usli iz zavjetrine imali bolje ubrzanje
<SilverSpace> to ti je i u gp
<vileni_> pa tolika razlika kao da ovaj stoji
<SilverSpace> to ti se dobro vidi u manjoj klasi moto 2 i 3
<SilverSpace> koliko zavjetrina znaci 
<SilverSpace> u gp nije tako izrazeno zbog same snage motora
<hbogner> SilverSpace, Zakon o vlasništvu i drugim stvarnim pravima:  ako bi za promjenu bilo potrebno zadrijeti u zajedničke dijelove nekretnine, to je dopušteno samo ako je takva promjena uobičajena ili služi važnom interesu vlasnika posebnoga dijela, inače je svaki suvlasnik može zabraniti; ali ne može zabraniti postavljanje vodova za svjetlo, plin, energiju, vodu i telefon i sličnih uređaja, a ni postavljanje radijskih ili tel
<hbogner> evizijskih antena, potrebnih prema stanju tehnike, ako nije moguć ili nije odobren priključak na postojeću antenu, 
<hbogner> pardon: http://jebo.me/pas/1
<hbogner> ukratko ...ali ne može zabraniti postavljanje vodova za svjetlo, plin, energiju, vodu i telefon i sličnih uređaja,...
<jelly> ne pise nista o antenama za telefon.
<BotaniCar> jelly: da li bi ti ,kao vegan, pojeo komad laboratorijski uzgojene mesine ? 
<jelly> kad bi bio vegan to bi mozda bila prihvatljiva opcija
<BotaniCar> kaj ti nisi vegan ? Znam da ne klopas mesinu, ispricavam se ako ne razumijem granulaciju medju nemesojedima :)
<jelly> ovisi kojim putem i sa kojim ciljem su razvili tu mesinu
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://futurism.com/china-signed-a-300-million-lab-grown-meat-deal-with-israel/
<jelly> ja nisam niti obican vegetarijanac, jedem ribu
<jelly> vegani su oni naj-hardcore, nista cemu su zivotinje pridonijele, ni med ni mlijeko ni kokosju menstruaciju (= neoplođena jaja)
<BotaniCar> Nda, zato sam i pitao ( na krivom mjestu) , ovo mi se cini prihvatljivo i njima  - zivotinju nije ni vidjelo
<jelly> ovisi kako je uzgojeno i od cega su dobili stanice koje su sad mesina
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je zadnje kaj sam citao bilo da je baza iz algi
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> meni tak svejedno, imam 1-2 godisnje potrebu za mesom a ostatak vremena mi ne fali
<jelly> niti me zelja jesti nesto sto lici na meso.  Osim sarme. :-)
<BotaniCar> Meh, IMO nije stvar potrebe nego imanja mogucnosti :) 
<SilverSpace> ja bi tako pojeo dobrog odojka sa raznja :)
<SilverSpace> vec se neko vrijeme gustam 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tak oko tebe toga ima :)
<BotaniCar> Cega, Miro, algi ili mesa ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mesa sve manje, deca i zubi rastu :) 
<SilverSpace> mesa na kasinskoj cesti :)
<BotaniCar> Ako mislis na saobracajke, moram se sloziti :( 
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> ta cesta uvijek je bila zajebana
<BotaniCar> zajebani su pijani Krapinjonci, cesta ko cesta. Al, alkohol ....
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jelly, al pise vodova za telefon i slicnih uređaja
<Mmike> hbogner, sam ti rekel :D 
<Mmike> hbogner, imas i u zakonu o obveznim odnosima isto neke reference oko toga, pa baci oko
<Mmike> i onda im nabij to sve na nos
<Mmike> bugrer bio tak, ok
<Mmike> nist posebno
<pav> Mmike: ja sam na LTE signalu od tele2, i naravno da nije "ko u reklami"
<pav> nisam dobio DL veći od 40Mibit
<hbogner> pav, kad si uzeo tele2?
<Mmike> pav kaj ti speedtest veli?
<Mmike> pav, te, koja lokacija?
<pav> Mmike: speedtest jednostavno nije pouzdan. lokacija je tu, kod ćevapa :-P
<Mmike> pav, nije, al' je zgodan za orjentir
<Mmike> aj reci kaj ti speedtest veli
<pav> Držim karticu u Zenfone2 i nakon desetak sati rada se cijela priča uspori
<pav> onda restartam mob i - vidi čuda
<hbogner> pav, ja razmisljam jel uzeti onaj Huawei B315s-22 za 450kn ili drzat i dalje u mobu
<pav> Još ta cijela priča s win10 i RNDIS-om
<pav> hbogner: meni je ovo pričuvna varijanta uz T-Com optiku
<hbogner> pav, meni je ovo trenutno jedini kontakt sa svijetom
<pav> Mmike: kao prvo speedtest veli da sam u Bihaću :-)
<Mmike> pav, ne veli :) nebitno, daj rezultate :)
<hbogner> meni na samsung i-9100 daje 10/5 brzinu jer mi je lte telefon zakljucan na ostale mreze
<pav> Mmike: naravno da veli. Uvijek veli da sam u Bihaću po IP-u
<Mmike> pav, ma joj, ne veli, al', nebintno, daj rezultate, srca ti spohanog :)
<Mmike> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6637101808.png
<Mmike> to sam ja :D
<pav> Mmike: trenutno 20/11 uz ping 39
<Mmike> kilavo
<Mmike> pav, a di se spojio? bihac, jel?
<pav> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6637102991
<pav> da, spojio sam se na bihać.
<pav> Ako se spojim na zagreb, tele2 ista priča
<pav> varira dosta 
<hbogner> imate i http://bwm.carnet.hr/
<jelly> ivoks: bah, s vendorom je vec dogovoren openshift.  Kad dodje do prvog tehnickog problema na vmware infri, onda cu traziti in da to canonical zna rijesiti...
<Mmike> pav, aj wgetni ovo i reci kaj ti wget veli: http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<pav> 16/10 drugi pokušaj
<Mmike> openshit, oces rec :)
<pav> Mmike:  pod win sam. mogu wgetnut samo na server u DE :-P
<Mmike> taj openshift se stalno mijenja, kak se pojavi novi hype :)
<Mmike> pav, pa imas wget za windoze
<Mmike> ili neki download manager
<pav> imam FlashFXP
<pav> daj neki FTP link
<jelly> da, al ga gura vendor koji je efektivno glavni developer
<Mmike> "Mjerenja je moguće izvršiti jedanput u minuti! Pokušajte malo kasnije!"
<Mmike> phft :)
<Mmike> pav, nema ftpa tam, jbg
<Mmike> pav, ugl, sa tele2, ja sam sa ubuntu-hr skidao i do 2 megabajta u sekundi
<Mmike> ali onda 'git clone github.com/mysql' i to mi ide jedva 200kb/sec
<Mmike> peering je tele2 problem
<pav> Mmike: 2megabajta u sekundi je 20mbit
<pav> meni ide do 4 megabajta, tj 40mbit
<pav> ali dalko od mogućih 150
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> nisam o tom pricao
<Mmike> nego o peeringu koji tele2 ima
<Mmike> sa ubuntu-hr skidam koliko mi link daje
<jelly> 150Mbps imas samo uz 2x2 MIMO i idealne uvjete na baznoj
<Mmike> ali van .hr nemrem nist
<pav> evo ti sa zagrebačkih servera rezultati speedtesta 25/12 http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6637117221
<jelly> Mmike: znaci, slozi si proxy opet :-)
<pav> Mmike: oprobao sam ovo čudo na većim DLovima tamo gdje je debela pipa
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam na moru na bonbonetu imao 100/80 gore/dolje, LTE - misli mda je bed tele2 uredjaj koji sam koristio pa nisam mogao vise od 80 sa tmobile karitom
<Mmike> jelly, da ;D :D
<pav> uglavnom varira od 4 do 40mbit
<pav> Mmike: pustio sam da skida sa belgijskih Steam servera nekih 40GB
<pav> pa onda vidiš kako varira bez smisla
<ivoks> jelly: :) moze
<pav> Mmike: i to varira kako "on hoće"
<Mmike> pav, slazemo se da je tele2 pokucni internet los
<Mmike> meni je dobro dosao ovo ljeto sto sam ga imao jer je jednom tmobile crkao skroz - nestalo struje na otoku 2-3 puta i crklo je sve
<Mmike> osim tele2 :D
<Mmike> nit vipnet niti tmobile/bonbon nisu radili, mobitel mi je pokazivao 'no network' :D
<Mmike> i mislim da cu si ostaviti tele2 pokucni za zenine starce na selu jer tamo radi bolje nego tmobile
<Mmike> al' za sebe za ic na more i imat u ruksaku tmobile mi je i dalje majka
<Mmike> btw, preporodio sam se s bonbonom - 120 kuna mi je mjesecni racun, a ostane mi svaki mjesec hrpa smsova i gigabajtova i minuta :)
<pav> Mmike: provjeri ako već nisi - ima neka mogućnost da pretplatu privremeno isključiš
<Mmike> za tele2?
<Mmike> nemam ugovornu obvezu, mogu iskljucit kad hocu
<Mmike> nisam uredjaj uzeo, samo sim karticu
<pav> Mmike: 120kn je puno, no ovisi kaj delaš. Meni je dosta tomato srednja za 40
<pav> Mmike: i ja sam uzeo samo sim
<Mmike> pav, na vipnetu sam imao 220 :)
<pav> ha, vipnet su poznati lopovi
<pav> za 40kn imam 4000 "kredita" - sms/minuta/MB
<pav> infrastruktura je VIPova i sve radi.
<pav> cijela familija je na tome :-)
<hbogner> ja za t-mobile placam 340kn, 5000minuta prema drugim mobilnim, 5000sms-ova, neograniceni razgovori u t-mobile mrezi i u fiksnoj mrezi, 7gb lte-a
<hbogner> tih 340 je za 4 broja
<hbogner> svaki ima sve to individualno
<pav> hbogner: meni je svejedno Å¡to zovem, osim ako nije posebna tarifa. 
<pav> fiksni i mobilni operateri u HR - sve isto
<pav> za 60kn mogu uzeti 6000 "kredita"
<pav> i ako ih potrošim prije isteka mjesec dana, mogu opet natočiti
<pav> hbogner: 5000 minuta po broju ili za sva 4 broja?
<hbogner> pav, po broju, sve je po broju, znaci 20 000 minut aukupno za druge mobilne mreze, 28gb lte-a, ...
<hbogner> ja ne potrosim ni 100 minuta na druge mobilne mreze :D
<pav> ne čini mi se to baš nešto strašno povoljno hbogner 
<pav> 3000 minuta ti je prosjek od 100 minuta dnevno
<hbogner> pav, https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/mobilne-tarife/razgovor-uz-pretplatu  moja tarifa je "imam sve" pa ti to pomnozi sa 4 :D
<pav> da dnevno provedem sat i pol ili više u telefonijadi, pozelenio bih
<hbogner> ja mjesecno ne provedemo 100 minuta na telefonu :D
<pav> osim toga imam Voibuster na mobu tako da sam pokriven za sve gluposti
<pav> Voipbuster*
<pav> Ne želim ni znati koliko bi me koštalo nedavnih 10min sa Brazilom preko bilo kojeg našeg operatera
<jelly> 100/80 je super
<jelly> pav: kaj ima netko koga si morao zvati na fiksni, a da nema ni vocap ni fejstajm ni skajp ni viber...
<pav> jelly: actually ima, kad je biznis u pitanju ;-)
<SilverSpace> puf
<jelly> Å¡aki dapi
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-20
<jelly> a ja se žalio kad nisam imao bar 5Mbps upload
<jelly> Downstream channel rate(Kbps):	2844
<jelly> Upstream channel rate(Kbps):	193
<jelly> to korisnik placa kao broadband dsl uslugu
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<BotaniCar> Izem si pos'o, zadnjih dana sljakam od 8, uopce ne stignem tu dosadjivato :( 
<vileni_> ja bi radio od 8-16
<BotaniCar> gdo ti brani ? 
<BotaniCar> I zakaj imam dežavuast osjecaj oko ove teme, kao da smo ju vec jednom naceli ? 
<Mmike> ja cu se presiftat na rad od 7-16
<Mmike> ovo od 9-18 mi nevalja nikak
<vileni_> BotaniCar: radno vrijeme mi je 9:30-17:30
<vileni_> i to je pretezno zbog uk klijenata
<BotaniCar> Jebi ga
<BotaniCar> https://io9.gizmodo.com/this-1980s-style-thor-ragnarok-trailer-is-an-absolute-1818525895?rev=1505774372854 # ahahaha, kakav flash-trailer :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Verstappen: Vettel se nije ispričao za incident
<SilverSpace> lol
<BartiDuu> Dobar dan
<BartiDuu> Gledam po netu i nigdje nije dobro napisano kako stoji cinnamon na ubuntu
<BartiDuu> Pa me zanima ako ima netko na ubuntu cinnamon ili koristite kde, mate ili unity
<BartiDuu> Isprike na pitanju
<ivoks> optionsbleed
<ivoks> ja koristim unity
<ivoks> i gnome3 na artfulu
<ivoks> koji izgleda kao unity
<ivoks> samo je 3x sporiji
<BartiDuu> Ok
<BartiDuu> Znači probaj pa vidi
<Mmike> ivoks, meni gnome3 leti :) onos to mi je bed s time je change-of-paradigm i spor sam za popizdit jer nemrem nac di su stvari
<Mmike> i, koristim wayland! :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne kuzim kak i Max brije da je vettel kriv :)
<ivoks> Mmike: win+1 na gnome3 je neusporedivo sporiji nego li na unityu
<ivoks> na artful gnome3 izgleda vise manje isto kao unity
<ivoks> i skopirali su te neke dobre stvari
<ivoks> ali mi mis ne radi vise tako dobro kao i na prijasnjoj verziji
<ivoks> prespor je
<ivoks> kada ga ubrzam, resetira se na sporo nakon logouta
<Mmike> aha, ja sam na zestyju, i koristim plain gnome3
<Mmike> veceras cu dist-upgradejnit na artfula
<Mmike> ugl, mate mi je i dalje najnaj sexy i naj usabilniji od svih
<ivoks> meni nista sa racunalima vezano nije sexy
<ivoks> ne znam koji je tvoj problem :D
<Mmike> na KDE Neon sam se na desktopu nekak navikao... lijepo izgleda i to, al' kad ga koristis je unazadjen od KDEa u trustyju
<Mmike> ja nemam problem, ti imas problem, kad ti racunala nisu sexy :)
<Mmike> recimo - x260, totalno sexy
<Mmike> al' x220 je moar moar sexy
<BartiDuu--> Izbacilo me...uglavnom stavljam linux na macbook air
<BartiDuu--> Od kad imam osx se uopće više ne igram sa kompom
<BotaniCar> Isto ti dodje i kad DOS stavis na racunalo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a vidis kak je kriv a nije ni sudjelovao u incidentu :)
<Mmike> pa ono, glup je, al' ne znam bas da je kriv
<SilverSpace> pa nije kriv max brije 
<SilverSpace> i max je sarao malo desno pa kad je vidio kimia onda lijevo 
<SilverSpace> po meni trkaci incident
<SilverSpace> da se tu nisu sudarili u prvom bi bio rshum 
<SilverSpace> prvom zavoju*
<vileni_> SilverSpace: jesi vidio ovog sivonju rossija
<vileni_> 18 dana nakon prijeloma on jos razmislja voziti za vikend
<vileni_> napravio preko 20 krugova jucer
<SilverSpace> vileni_: ludak :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: a T470 sa T420 tastaturom, oćel to biti sexy
<jelly-home> da su bar stavili 16:10 ekran, al i ovo je nešto
<vileni_> meni samo treba veca rezolucija na x220
<vileni_> azure ima takav UX da mi dodje da si oci iskopam
<jelly-home> prevedi "truncate" na hrvatski
<jelly-home> (truncate table logoviiii;)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ogranici/zaokruzi ? 
<jelly-home> skrati za glavu
<Mmike> vileni_, ctrl- je tvoj prijatelj :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, http://rjecnik.net/search.php?search=truncate
<vileni_> Mmike: ma ne pomaze to kad su jedini korisni linkovi oni najmanji
<vileni_> na naslovnoj mi pokusava uvaliti 200$ free kredita a account koji zelim upravljati trosi tipa 2k mjesecno
<vileni_> i ne vidim gdje se ulogirati zbog tih reklama
<Mmike> da
<vileni_> kad se ulogiram dobijem pretezno praznu stranicu sa linkom za store
<Mmike> ne kuzim te 'moderne' brije sa suceljem
<vileni_> i onda moram pod account promijeniti
<Mmike> kao, svi imaju 99k monitore pa onda moraju imat gumbe 1200x800 pixela
<vileni_> i onda dobijem drugu minijaturnu ikonu koja me vodi na pravo mjesto
<vileni_> nijedan cloud provider mi nema tako uzasno sucelje kao ovo
<vileni_> onda udjes u sql, ikona za sql server je ista kao za sql bazu osim malog zupcanika koji se jedva vidi
<vileni_> jer su minijaturne ikonice, odmah pokraj ovih ogromnih
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcDVH8DiBnM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Paul McCartney & The Frog Chorus - We All Stand Together (1984) :: Duration: 04:28 :: Views: 619,480 uploaded by ronderw :: 3,098 likes :: 213 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> eto saznao d ami stanari nesmiju zabranit uvodjenje kablova za isp u zgradu, sad jos smireno s njima popricati
<vileni_> radi kome https://www.vaultproject.io/ ?
<vileni_> sve ok, usrao mi se dns lokalni
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-21
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, mladci ! 
<DomaMuffin> Di vi bajkeri kupujete bajkersku robu za jesen/zimu ? Tast je friski bajker-fanatik, pa da mu kupim nekaj da se ne smrze po zimi :)
<DomaMuffin> Ima rodjkas, bolje da mu kupim nekaj takvo nego viskac :) 
<jelly> kak znaš koji broj kožnih 'lača nosi
<vileni_> u zg znam za moto bencony jedino
<vileni_> inace novema-nova i amd moto oprema
<BartiDuu> Pozdrav i pitanje....dkms  apport kernel package Linux-hsa
<BartiDuu> Header problem
<BartiDuu> Linux ne prepozna wifi
<BartiDuu> Sredio
<BartiDuu> Hvala za moralnu podrsku
<Mmike> BartiDuu, de je bio bed?
<BartiDuu> Mah...stavljam linux na macbook air
<BartiDuu> I nema wifi
<BartiDuu> Pa sam sada iz poola potegao bcmwl
<BartiDuu> I sada radi jedino Å¡to mi se ne spaja na jedan wifi koji ima lozinku
<BartiDuu> Imam ja lozinku ali kao ne ide
<BartiDuu> Mmike sada sve sljaka
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> a, koji/kaki air?
<SilverSpace> pa ti drzi laptop na krevetu pa si zapalis kucu 
<SilverSpace> al ne kuzim lap se bi zgasio kad se pregrije
<BartiDuu> Mmike ma onaj mac ultrabook
<Mmike> novi neki ili?
 * Mmike se slabo kuzi u macove
<BartiDuu> 2016
<BartiDuu> Nema novijih
<BartiDuu> To je zadnji model
<BartiDuu> Ništa pametno
<Mmike> meni se tastatura tamo opako ne dopada
<Mmike> nemrem tipkat po tome normalno
<Mmike> btw, jel' zna netko di je pivnica Budweiser na tresnjevci? jelly ?
<Mmike> jel' to ono u adzijinoj di je nekad bio Medvedgrad?
<BartiDuu> Ja
<BartiDuu> Kaj nije tam karlovacka
<jelly> Mmike: da.
<jelly> bio je medvedgrad, pa im je otkazalo, pa je bila "retro" manje od godinu dana, bili su prosjecni sa cugom i losi sa klopom, pa su prestali, i sad je budvizer
<jelly> pivnica budweiser ima JAKO dobar omjer cijene i kvalitete za gablece, i ima ok rostilj-stvari
<jelly> recimo, jucer su kolege (jedan od 108kg, jedan od 90) jele svinjsko pecenje sa pecenim krumpirom i francuskom salatom, za 40kn
<jelly> i ubili se, ovaj veci nije mogao sve pojesti
<jelly> petkom imaju vrlo dobar tuna steak za 45kn, drugdje ga ne bi platio ispod 80
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/PivnicaBudweiser.Heinzelova/
<jelly> tamo jedemo svaki drugi-treci dan, bi i cesce da zbog mene vegetarijanca ne moramo nekad ici drugdje
<bartiduu> Mmike, evo sve radi za sada
<bartiduu> tako da sretan
<Mmike> bartiduu, bravo :)
<bartiduu> Ma od kada imam mac nisam nista radio po Linuxu
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<bartiduu> glupost
<Mmike> jelly, arne (filozof) dobio dite pa idemo nesto pojist :)
<vileni_> znaci imam jedan php fajl, u document root od jednog vhosta
<vileni_> i chmodam ga 660
<vileni_> owner je neki user account, nginx se ne vrti pod time
<vileni_> i svejedno ga loada nginx
<jelly> pod kim čim se vrti php-fpm za taj vhost?
<vileni_> ako je nginx www-data, nesto.php je user:user
<vileni_> fpm je isto www-data
<vileni_> www-data i user nisu dodani kao grupe jedan drugome
<jelly> onda ne bi trebalo moc radit
<vileni_> ako curlam bas tu lokaciju dobijem 200, preimenujem fajl dobim 404
<vileni_> provjerio fpm, nginx, user grupe
<Mmike> vileni_, a zakaj nebi diobio 200? Jel' servira nginx taj fajl?
<Mmike> direktorij
<jelly-home> Mmike, ivoks: imam korisnika koji bi htio skaliranje i billing vps infrastrukture po vCpu i po GB i po satu, dakle, PaaS.  Koliko je posla objasniti mogucnosti sustava i mozda demo, i implementirati tako nesto, i jel se uopce isplati razmisljati ispod 100-500kkn (12-60kEUR) (bez hardvera)?
<jelly-home> mozda je to i neki drugi aaS, no idea
<jelly-home> IaaS? w/e
<vileni_> Mmike: servira
<vileni_> ali nginx kao takav ga nebi smio moci procitati?
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam bio u HR
<ivoks> jelly-home: mozemo sutra popricati
<ivoks> jel itko cuo za rijec 'predignuti' u ovom kontekstu:
<ivoks> Stoga Vas obavještvam da možete predignuti obavijest u HITRO:HR Šibenik
<DomaMuffin> jelly:kupim po sebi, ali malo vece, i velim mu kak sam birao. Nitko se nece zaliti da ga stisce oko prepona ! :) 
<Mmike> predignuti, lol :)))))))
<Mmike> jelly, ivoks je tvoj covjek, pogotovo kad novce spominjes
<Mmike> vileni_, pa jel' nginx moze procitat taj file?
<Mmike> vileni_, suaj se u nginx usera i probaj oplest cat 
<sillyslux_> "HOW TO HACK A TURNED-OFF COMPUTER" wtf? https://www.blackhat.com/eu-17/briefings/schedule/#how-to-hack-a-turned-off-computer-or-running-unsigned-code-in-intel-management-engine-8668
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/dA0Kc
<jelly> (GIFS)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-22
<ivoks> jelly: to meni zvuci kao iaas
<ivoks> jelly: paas bi bio 'evo ti php framework'
<ivoks> jelly: skaliranje virtualki je standardna stvar u openstacku; kao i resource monitoring
<ivoks> jelly: pa onda na temelju toga mozes izraditi billing sustav (ima gotovih rjesenja vec)
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> postgres10 izlazi
<Mmike> https://www.postgresql.org/docs/10/static/release-10.html
<Mmike> ima logicku replikaciju
<Mmike> pa ce moc imat master-master slicno k'o mysql :)
<vileni_> sta je imao do sada
<Mmike> kak to mislis?
<vileni_> pa za master master? :)
<jelly> pa valjda nije imao, to je pipav feature
<vileni_> zove lik za dostavu, kao jel ima nekog doma
<vileni_> ja rekao da nece biti cijeli dan
<vileni_> pita on da promijenimo adresu na posao, ja rekao ok
<vileni_> i vrati paket, paket provede dan na skladistu, izadje opet danas
<vileni_> i zove lik, pita jel ima koga doma
<jelly> i, jel ima? :-)
<Mmike> vileni_, jel' to dobri stari overseas? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: nije, iako sam ocekivao da bude
<vileni_> GLS
<Mmike> vileni_, master/master nije postojao prije nativno, imao si master/slave, pa si na slaveu morao imat nesto sto pazi na mastera i promovira sebe u mastera ak master prdne :)
<Mmike> ili si imao nadostukove, pg-xc (ili -xl, nemam pojma vise), i ino
<Mmike> fali mi postgres, super je baza
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~/storage/dl/postgresql-10rc1> /tmp/pg/bin/psql -V
<Mmike> psql (PostgreSQL) 10rc1
<Mmike> weee :D
<vileni_> Mmike: kako promovira sebe u mastera?
<Mmike> ima neki switch
<Mmike> ili nesto
<Mmike> aha, ili mosh postaviti 'watch file', pa ak se file pojavi, ovaj postane master
<vileni_> ok, ali opet, ako promet ne ide na njega, kakva mu korist od toga?
<vileni_> moras i na to onda paziti
<Mmike> trigger_file se zove opcija
<Mmike> vileni_, ae, al' to moras svukud :)
<Mmike> mosh imas vip koji se seljaka, mosh imat haproxy ispred, mosh imat neki pgpool ili neki takvi pg proxy
<Mmike> bed je skuzit kad da se promovira u mastera - s dva noda to hoce bit komplikovano ako nemas treci negdje koji pazi i nadgleda. 
<Mmike> a kad imas master master i pazis kak si napravio aplikaciju koja koristi bazu, hoce to radit skroz fino
<Mmike> jer, teknikli, mosh pisat po bilo kojem
<Mmike> e, bio sam u budweiseru onom sinoc, jelly
<Mmike> los rostilj
<Mmike> ne sad ocajan, al' ono
<Mmike> mozda nas je bilo puno i svi su galamili pa su malo prepekli, al' sveskup meso mljeveno je crveno puno paprike i opce nema okus radi toga
<vileni_> meni je ovaj budweiser na kvatricu isto osrednji
<jelly> Mmike: moze bit, ak ste uzeli gurmansku pljesku paprika je feature
<Mmike> jelly, bila gurmanska, bili cevosi, bili ustipci, vjesalice (one su bile najbolje, a nisu nist sad neznam kak super), i piletina izkostena
<Mmike> ono, ok je
<Mmike> al' bas k'o sto vileni_ veli - nist posebno
<Mmike> vele da imaju ok gablece
<Mmike> to ovi iskonovci :D
<jelly> da, ja za meso nisam mjerodavan
<jelly> sad bas idemo tamo na tuna steak
 * jelly &
<vileni_> a mislim, ja jedem iz tomislava petkom, i budweiser je bolji od toga :)
<Mmike> vileni_, kajje tomislav?
<vileni_> grill bistro tomislav
<vileni_> tu na kvatricu
<Mmike> cek, kak si ti sad na kvatricu?
<Mmike> kaj nisi bio blizo grin golda?
<vileni_> pa na  zavrtnici sam
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul :)
<vileni_> kvatric mi je na 500m
<Mmike> kaj nema batak na kvarticu?
<vileni_> nema dostave
<Mmike> btw, ima tamo blizu, krizanje zvonimirove i tuskanove, nelos kebablija
<Mmike> mislim, ne-jako-los :D
<Mmike> demit, sad sam gladan
<Mmike> mislim da cu na zrinjevac na hamburek neki
<vileni_> imas ali kebabu na marticeva/heinzelova
<Mmike> vileni_, to onaj tamo pored admirala?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> los je
<Mmike> mislim, nisam jeo jedno 5 godina tamo
<Mmike> al' sam jeo jedno 3-4 puta, i los je za popizdit bio
<Mmike> idem na zrinjevac
<Mmike> oce netko na zrinjevac?
<ivoks> zabranili uber u londonu
<jelly> good for them
<sillyslux_> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-motor-f1-sound/motor-racing-f1-working-on-exhaust-microphone-to-pump-up-tv-volume-idUSKCN1BX1NX
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-23
<Mmike> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/09/22/1946244/microsoft-and-canonical-make-custom-linux-kernel
<vileni_> Mmike: jel imas koju 9cell u pogonu za x220? meni jucer dosla jedna, neznam koliko ce trajati sad
<BartiDuu--> Pitanje: konačno sredio da mi wifi radi na macu al gore je ubuntu
<BartiDuu--> E sada mi se čini da je spor
<BartiDuu--> Iako ne bi smio biti
<bartiduu> pozdrav imam problem sa brzinom wifi-ja 
<bartiduu> si uredaji rade dobro osim ovaj macbook na kojem je ubuntu
<bartiduu> eee sada dali bi to bio problem da je na ovome kada stavim iwconfig 2.4 ghz-ja
<bartiduu> ako je to na koji nacin mogu promjeniti fq na kartici
<Mmike> vileni_, imam 2 koje mijenjam, jedna traje cca 3-4 sata, druga traje soko 6
<Mmike> ne pazim ih bas previse, ova koja traje krace dosla s laptopom, ova koja traje duze je oko godinu i pol stara, rijedje ju koristim, i fejk kopija je
<vileni_> meni je sad ova 5h20min, od 80-20%, ali dio toga je bio ugasen ekran, tipa 2 i pol sata pa mi nije nesto mjerodavno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-17
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2293 -b fresta!*@* - fresta!~fresta@159.192.230.118, 3d 0h 14s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2294 -b *!*@159.192.230.118 - fresta!~fresta@159.192.230.118, 3d 0h 17s]
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol jedan na tviteru pricao kako njegov kolega kinez svaki dan za gablec jede tvrdo kuhana jaja bez da ih ocisti od ljuske pojede zajedno sa ljuskom
<obrut> ja bolje da ne pricam sto je nama jedan kinez pricao da jedu...
<obrut> evo odma mi muka na samu pomisao
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kunezi :)
<jelly> wtf https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcOhrtAFc-Y
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Gute Nacht Lied - Knallerfrauen mit Martina Hill :: Duration: 02:01 :: Views: 6,803,012 uploaded by Knallerfrauen :: 54,655 likes :: 2,157 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> SilverSpace: kalcij je koristan
<SilverSpace> jelly: eh tom kalciju iz lupine treba godinu dana da se razgradi :)
<SilverSpace> fino to ruska pod zubima
<jelly> obrut: a nisu one klasicne fore mozak od zivog majmuna i to
<obrut> jelly: jos gore :P
<obrut> uglavnom, ima veze s ljudskim tijelom kad se dijete rodi :P
<jelly> placenta i palenta?
<obrut> sad mi je mucno, a gladan sam :P
<jelly> dobar tek
 * jelly evil
 * jelly jeo fino vegansko varivo u Sokiću
<SilverSpace> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/17/linux-creator-linus-torvalds-takes-time-off-apologizes-for-behavior.html
<jelly> no fala klincu da se neko usudio reci da su mobiteli preveliki
<jelly> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/09/13/apple-criticised-making-phones-big-average-female-hand-announces/
<obrut> sta, kao zene ne vole drzati neke stvari u rukama ? :P
<SilverSpace> kaj preveliki reci to ženi
<jelly> jedno je 2 minute posla a drugo cijeli dan radit s velikim uređajem, dobiju RSI od previse rastezanja po cijeloj duzini
<sillyslux>  I need to take a break to get help on how to behave differently
<sillyslux> lol
<hrvoje> mobiteli koštaju više nego čisto pristojne desktop konfe :) svijet je poludio :P
<obrut> i sto je najgore, ekipa daje pare za to
<obrut> i oni koji nemaju pare za to
<hrvoje> statusni simbol
<obrut> pa sad, nekima je to kvazi statusni simbol
<obrut> pogtovo kad vidim ljude s 3x manjom placom od moje, oni ajfon, a ja sirotinjski smartphone :)
<hrvoje> i to ne stariji iphone
<hrvoje> nego odma X :D
<hrvoje> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/atom-world-s-smallest-4g-rugged-smartphone
<hrvoje> meni se ovo ful dopada :)
<hrvoje> btw Jelly, imaju model koji se zove jelly tako da ...
<obrut> to je sigurno njegovo maslo :)
<obrut> ali, da, izgleda mi robusno, treba mi to za u brda :)
<hrvoje> a malecki je, nije preskup (u usporedbi sa razvikanim modelima) ... ali ne volim biti early adopter, pričekat ću da vidim na što se drugi žale :D
<obrut> tako otprilike i ja razmisljam :)
<obrut> pogotovo ono, za napravit mobilel treba imati ekspertizu u vise podrucja
<obrut> ekipa godinama razvija kucista, sucelja, dugmice i ine pizdarije
<hrvoje> i rijetko kad zajebu hardver ... većina pizdarija sa kojima se susrećem na dnevnoj bazi je softver
<obrut> hardver kao elektroniku prakticki ne zajebu... zajeb zna biti ili softver ili kuciste
<hrvoje> gotovo nikad korisnicima uređaji ne rikavaju sami, ne resetiraju se ničim izazvani, memorija se ne corrupta bezveze ... ono, taj dio radi k'o urica
<hrvoje> kućište je posebna priča, tu vole štedjeti i ne angažirati dobre dizajnere
<jelly> zadnji ajfon kosta 14kkn, to je kao dobar laptop ili auto iz druge, trece ruke
<Mmike> propizdit koliko proliantima treba da se zbootaju
<Mmike> obrut, kaki telefon imas tim?
<Mmike> rti?
<Mmike> ti?
<jelly> svaka novija generacija je sve sporija, pgotovo otkad UEFI
<Mmike> 6 i pol minuta, sad mjerio
<Mmike> i to stoji na onom nekom ekranu di pise f9 f10 f11 f12
<Mmike> lijepi, graficki, fini
<jelly> to je prvi put nakon poweron, poslije je brzi
<Mmike> prije toga 3-4 minute 'pci.. .tu je; zice ... tu su ; ovo ... bla'
<Mmike> jelly, reboot sam bio napisao u konzoli linuxastoj
<Mmike> al' da, prvo paljenje je jos sporjie - jbg, maas koristimo i kad si zavrsio sa sranjima i releasas stroj maas ga ugasi
<hrvoje> jest da se serveri ne bi trebali rebootati u nuždi nego planirano, ali kad je frka zbilja pomaže što se buta šest minuta umjesto šest sekundi
<hrvoje> blaženi c64 :D
<jelly> ako ima dodatnih kartica i prezentiranih LUN-ova onda je jos sporije
<jelly> mora provjeriti svaki LUN na svakoj putanji da se uvjeri dal treba bootat s toga ili ne
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-18
<phd> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<phd> jutro BotaniCar 
<obrut> kod jednog mobilnog providera u Saudijskoj, prakticki sav promet s facebooka na ipv6 enabled peerovima ide preko ipv6
<jelly> oh noes?
<jelly> vecina fb prometa obicno ide s lokalnih cacheva
<jelly> CDN
<obrut> bez obzira otkuda ide, fora je da su ocito prakticki svi korisnici ipv6 enabled 
<jelly> ima se, moze se
<obrut> gledam sad, od jednog tranzita prakticki sve ide preko ipv6
<Mmike> obrut, koji mob imas ti?
<obrut> Mmike: neki sony xperia
<obrut> x mislim
<Mmike> koji? :)
<Mmike> obrut, imas stock android gore, ili?
<obrut> uzeo sam taj x samo zato sto ima podrsku za onaj kvalitetniji audio codec preko BT-a koji je podrzan od strane bezzicnih sluski koje imam
<obrut> gore je bio android koji je dosao sa njim, nakon kompletnog upgradea, nemam pojma sto je ostalo od sony pizdarija
<Mmike> obrut, mosh vidjet kad si dobio zadnji sikjuriti apdejt?
<Mmike> ja imam xperiju z3 compact koja je zadnji update dobila 2016te :D
<obrut> kako to provjerit ? :)
<obrut> nigdje ne pise kad je updatean, pise kad je syncan (pretpostavljam da je to samo kad je zadnji put provjerio ima li novih updateova)
<obrut> hmm, kernel je od 2019-04-19
<Mmike> obrut, pa imas tamo u about
<obrut> security patch level 2018-05-01
<Mmike> e, to
<obrut> bas gledam sad tamo :)
<Mmike> to je ok-jach
<Mmike> pa to je onda novi telefon
<Mmike> daj reci koji je, nije x :)
<Mmike> xz mozda?
<obrut> f5321
<Mmike> jebote :)
<Mmike> cek
<obrut> x compact
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kak mi je taj promako
<Mmike> ja gledam xz1 compact uzet
<Mmike> al' taj je zeru tezi
<Mmike> ili iphone se
<Mmike> jer je taj fakat malen
<Mmike> sad mi bed :) x compact je ok skroz, samo kaj se bojim da ce sony odustat od njega kroz pol godine :)
<jelly> obrut: koji kernel imaju u buducnosti!?
 * jelly se nada 4.20
<obrut> jelly: :P
<obrut> datum je dobar, godina je offset by 1 :P
<obrut> nego, dobili smo posao za razvit jednu aplikaciju i sve ja smislio, arhitekturu komponente ovo ono i sad dobijemo neki njihov pravilnik gdje stoji medjuostalim: "Software will not contain any Open Source Technology..."
<obrut> i sad se ja pitam sto to znaci
<hrvoje> to je teško izvedivo danas :)
<obrut> i meni se cini, da je ono, iole normalnu aplikaciju nemoguce napisati u suvislom vremenu bez neke opensource komponente
<jelly> znači NIH :-)
<BotaniCar> @Mmike: nemrem nac URL za robota, poslikam ti kutiju dok dodjem doma. Nemam cak ni potvrdu placanja u mailboxu ... 
<BotaniCar> @Mmike: ipak imam :) https://www.gearbest.com/puzzle-educational/pp_170783.html?lkid=15380747
<obrut> cek, to kosta 7$ ?
<BotaniCar> Pa, zakaj bi kostalo vise ( discount je , ali svejedno ) 
<BotaniCar> Ubijem s sinom 1h da sastavimo to u jednu od formi i mali totalno razocaran, ja popizdio u sebi, i OK, pregrizem gubitak. Za sat vremena mali vristi od srece, odem vidjeti kaj je, a on je robota ( bio je u formi busilice) stavio da busi nekakav mravinjak :)
<BotaniCar> Pitao me jel mogu nalemit dulje zice na solarni panel, tak da busilica moze dublje busiti :)
<obrut> slozi baterije, jebo panel :)
<Mmike> dada, to imam, thnx
<Mmike> losa kvaliteta i sve al' je super za klince da slazu i prtljaju
<jelly> busi ihihihi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stvar je prilicno solidna, kako se kum Tin bavi modelarstvom imao sam jako skupih modela u rukama i plastika je .. ista, eventualno finalna obrada bude bolja, ali to na igracci koja kosta manje od juric autica ni ne trazim. Panel i sustav prijenosa ( zupcanici) su dobri, a to je ono kaj vrijedi. Razmisljam da uzmem par tih igracaka i da samo pogon/solar preselim u autice koje vec ima :)
<Mmike> pa to
<Mmike> ja sam pred par godina kupio 100 tih drekova za 50 dolara
<BotaniCar> Cuj, da imam onaj autic s benzin motorom kao ti, ne bi solare ni gledao  :)
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to imam doma 
<obrut> BotaniCar: to je za ekoloski neosvjestene... ovi solarni su in, danas sve ide na struju :)
<obrut> vjerojatno i za te male autice na benzin varaju na eko testovima :)
<SilverSpace> netjaka zanimalo prvi dan i sad ga drzi na stolu
<SilverSpace> današnje klince bas ne mozes tako lako zanterisirati za nesto
<SilverSpace> dobio novo racunalo ni ne pogleda ga 
<SilverSpace> osim minecrafta 
<SilverSpace> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/hyper-v-ubuntu-1804-windows-integration
<jelly> treba im ukrast xrdp konfiguraciju
<SilverSpace> ve
<SilverSpace> ovi glupi rusi sami sebi srušili avion 
<sillyslux> https://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-news/super-earth-vulcan/
<SilverSpace> tj. u suradnji sa njihovim saveznicima 
<obrut> znam da cu zavrsit u paklu, ali trenutno koristim redis za razmjenu poruka izmedju strojeva tako da na jednom pisem, na drugom pollam :P notifikacije mi ne rade :P
<obrut> ono kad svi imaju problem drugaciji nego ja :P
<obrut> meni ssh klijent library trazi password za kljuc (a trebao bi koristit password umjesto kljuca), a svi drugi se zale da im ne zeli korstiti kljuc :P
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-19
<sillyslux> http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/a-possible-formation-of-medicane-in-the-tyrhenian-sea-on-thursday-sept-20th/
<BotaniCar> Jebo ih deault switch u hyper-v-u. Samo to cu reci. 
<Mmike> Peeper-View
<jelly> kaj je to neka PowerShell funkcija
<SilverSpace> drm
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zašto možeš nam više reči 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mogu, ali cu biti dosadan, a necu nikom pomoci :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: peeperview.tumblr.com
<BotaniCar> might be NSFW
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: onda nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> jebemti kako me dere neka viroza 
<SilverSpace> idem čaj kuhati 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pise mi 'may contain sensitive media'
<Mmike> i nemrem kliknit
<Mmike> kaj da radim? :)
<Mmike> posalji mi skrinsot!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i ja sam digao ruke cim sam vidio da treba login, ali to je najblize kaj sam nasao "peeper-view" ,a da nije straight up porn
<Mmike> rotfl
<Mmike> a ja se trudoim
<Mmike> trudim
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' normalno da dete od laringitisa ima temperaturu 5 dana?
<Mmike> po danu u biti nema ili ima sitno, al' navecer kad legne i zaspi, cuku kasnije ima 38.5
<BotaniCar> Hjoj, Mmike ja ti ne bi davao medicinske savjete za malog, cek da pitam Sanelu
<Mmike> sad smo bili doktoru opet, doktorka i dalje brije da je viroza neka, al' sad cekamo nalaz krvni
<BotaniCar> ja radim obrnuto, cim je nekaj iople ozbiljno idemo prvo po krvnu sliku. Inace mi se ili igraju gatalice i pogadjaju kaj je, ili me salju da napravim taj nalaz. 
<BotaniCar> Veli sanela da nije normalno , laringitis je virusan i nije popracen temperaturom. Kako mi kcer ima isto, a ako Luka zaista ima laringitis, samo da te upozorim: proljev :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG1sKKIHtNA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Seat Tarraco REVIEW Premiere all-new SUV Exterior Interior - Autogefühl :: Duration: 25:36 :: Views: 33,707 uploaded by Autogefühl :: 482 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Gary McFarland - She Loves You
<jelly> elevator/lounge muzak bitlsi
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/41676298_1145359922294910_7101801120552452096_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=2f8c54e17fcfeedbcb82783c4beac960&oe=5C33753B
<BotaniCar> #onokad strateski partner ne zeli preuzeti rjesenje o kazni :)
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<jelly> TIL: NAME factor - factor numbers
<jelly> (coreutils)
<jelly> via https://cmdchallenge.com
<jelly> ^ opasan sajt za gubljenje vremena, klikati na vlastitu odgovornost
<jelly> (slicno kao code challenge, samo za shell)
<BotaniCar> Jel da trazim bolji posao ako mogu samo protrcati kroz challenge ? :) 
<jelly> da
<jelly> sad cemo mi trazit jednog senior pingvina opet
<jelly> pazi, senior linux admin... radno mjesto preko agencije
<jelly> tko pametan ce se tu javiti
<BotaniCar> ahahaha, taman sam htio reci da znamo kakve su place u telekomima, a sad mi velis da i agencija mora dobiti svoj dio kolaca :) Moja sucut
<BotaniCar> Dobit cete nekakvog priucenog konobara na kicmu umjesto pomoci :) 
<jelly> placa ce mozda biti ok jer su skuzili da cemo pobjeci ako je premala
<jelly> al ono doslovno moras prijetit otkazom za povisicu, to sto su se uvjeti na trzistu promijenili i sto svi traze linuxase po skupo, upravu ne jebe
<BotaniCar> Nisam od ekipe koja se prijeti - samo dignem sidro. Job hopping je ionako uvjerljivo najbolji nacin za podizanje primanja. 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, imam frenda kojeg je posrala nesreca tak da ide financijama prema gore, ali se sve firme u koje udje raspadnu unutar godinu dana radi neceg (nevezanog uz IT)
<jelly> znaci ak dodje on... to je to za firmu?
<BotaniCar> Mislis za radnike,uprava ima zlatne padobrane a brend ce vec netko kupiti :)
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> da
<BotaniCar> Sabor danas:  Veli Bruna Esih Plenkiju "Evo ti budi muško,a ja ću biti žensko!" 😁
<BotaniCar> Kaj se smije u saboru nuditi sex ? 
<hrvoje> možda mu je htjela ispeglati košulje :)))
<BotaniCar> Oplakah :)
<jelly> kad bi vidjeli oglas u kojem piše ovako, jel bi vam bio zanimljiv za javiti se: https://etherpad.fr/p/linuxadmin
<hbogner> jelly, kaj trazis novi posao, ili nekog tko ce radit s tobom
<jelly> hbogner: ovo drugo, za sad
<jelly> ;-)
<hbogner> :)
<jelly> netko je ljut na stanje okoline za razvoj na androidu https://medium.com/@drinfo/fuck-you-android-framework-ddbb02c4ae48
<jelly> Fuck all OEMs for implementing their own media stack.
<jelly> to mi nije bilo jasno, svaki tablet i mobitel i SoC koji kupim ima drukcije kodeke, wtf
<Mmike> jelly, sad gledam ovaj vsphere  i opet sam zbunjen - imam jednu licencu za "vsphere 6 essentials (6 CPU)" i jednu za "vcenter server 6 essentials", kaj je kaj?
<Mmike> aha, vcenter server je management drekec za windoze, a vsphere je hipervizor
<Mmike> oke
<Mmike> pise da vcenter server moze i na linux
<jelly> Mmike: nemoj se zajebavat sa windowsima, downloadaj VCSA appliance i stavi to
<Mmike> vcsa appliance...
<jelly> VCSAappliance je kao LED diosa
<jelly> LED dioda
<Mmike> jelly, a cek, za ovu 6cpu licencu, to instaliram esxi?
<jelly> da
<jelly> na 3 masine sa 2 socketa
<jelly> prva licenca je za ESXi.  Druga je da mozes managirati te ESXi kroz vCenter
<Mmike> https://my.vmware.com/group/vmware/info/slug/datacenter_cloud_infrastructure/vmware_vsphere/6_7
<Mmike> pa tu ima 101 stvar za downloadirat :)D
<jelly> ma jok, treba ti esxi i vcsa i to je to
<Mmike> VMware vSphere Hypervisor (ESXi) 6.7, pod 'essentials' gledam
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da mi 'standard' ne pokriva licenca
<Mmike> sad jos skuzit kako na HPu namountat ISO remotely....
<jelly> iLO4?  Imas javu 8 jre instaliranu?
<jelly> ulogiras se na iLO, ides na remote console, pa na java webstart opciju
<Mmike> hm, cek cek
<jelly> prije je radilo sa openjdk sad vise ne
<jelly> ili, ako imas windowse negdje, uzmi IE pa ActiveX opciju
<jelly> to je lakse za napraviti da radi nego se jebat sa verzijama JRE na linuxu
<Mmike> ilo mi radi
<Mmike> imam onaj palemoon za to
<Mmike> radi sa openjdk
<Mmike> al mislim da iso mogu mountat samo preko httpa
<Mmike> tj, ilo sam povuce iso kroz http, nemrem lokalni iso namountat
<Mmike> bar mislim
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet
<jelly> krivo mislis
<jelly> i nemoj openjdk nego stavi oraklovu javu
<jelly> ne sjecam se koliki je esxi installer iso, mozda bu taj radio i na http
<jelly> ali veliki iso, tipa firmware update ima 6-7GB, uglavnom ne rade kroz http
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> moze kroz remote konzolu
<Mmike> nisam znao za taj dio, obicno sam kroz 'virtual media' drekec isao
<Mmike> jelly, btw, ovo je openjdk, i konzola uredno radi
<jelly> virtual media drekec je java applet zaostatak iz proslih vremena
<jelly> Mmike: znaci da imas srece
<Mmike> to imam u web sucelju onom kad odem na https od iloa
<Mmike> (virtual media, jedna od stavki u meniju s lijeve strane)
<jelly> da, to nemoj
<Mmike> jelly, java konzola ne radi u firefoxu/chrometu, al' radi u palemoonetu
<jelly> to ti vise ne treba osim za iLO2, masine stare 8-9 godina
<Mmike> neat
<Mmike> zivjela optika doma
<Mmike> i 100mbitni upload
<jelly> iLO4 i 5 imaju svu funkcionalnost bez apleta
<jelly> a $@^ oracle ce ugasiti i Java WebStart u javi 11
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> i vec su maknuli bin/javaws odn javaws.exe u zadnjem buildu od osmice
<Mmike> ja javaws imam iz icedtea-netx
<Mmike> paketa
<jelly> tak da cu imati jednu virtualku sa prastarim OS/browser/java za iLO2, jednu sa samo starim OS/browser/java za iLO4 i druge ws (FC SAN switcheve)
<jelly> jednu sa adobe flash za vSphere Web Client :-)
<Mmike> jelly, u konzoli odem na virtual-driers-> removable media ili cd/dvd ?
<jelly> cd/dvd
<Mmike> ack
<jelly> ak imas Gen9 to bi valjda sve trebalo raditi sa normalnim installerom, ne treba ti posebni (koji se onda mora skinut kod HPE-a negdje)
<jelly> imas samo lokalne diskove ili fc san i shared storage?
<Mmike> samo lokalne diskove
<Mmike> jedan nvme i 4 sas/sata diska plocasta
<Mmike> mtr kol'ko traje post
<Mmike> i kurac se boota s mrezde
<Mmike> o srce ti 
<Mmike> s/kurac/pimp***k/
<Mmike> i jos 'this ilo console is not licenced to be used after 'post is complete'
<Mmike> pa jebemti :)((
<hrvoje> mene to fascinira i dalje koliko se boota, i nedavno smo kolega i ja na krivom mjestu tražili za izmjenu ilo passworda i reboot ponovno
<hrvoje> dobro da nemaju logo šalice kave i uputu da si odeš skuhati jednu
<jelly> a da
<jelly> Mmike: treba ti iLO Advanced licenca za mountat iso
<jelly> to dobijes za... pivu :-D
<jelly> il da trazim gajbu odma :-D
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<jelly> Mmike: nemoj reci nikome ali smijes istu licencu staviti na N masina
<jelly> ne radi call home
<Mmike> za ilo?
<jelly> za sad
<jelly> da
<Mmike> ma firmu cu gnjavit, ak stavim nest 'iz vana' ispizdit ce netko
<jelly> yep
<Mmike> a piva moze uvijek
<Mmike> uz onu tunu
<Mmike> volis tamno pivo?"
<Mmike> garden ima odlican stout
<jelly> tamno mogu popit jedno
<jelly> bah, bjezim, jos sam u uredu
<Mmike> jelly, ovo je pivo koje ces moc popt dva, nije tesko k'o tomislav
<Mmike> tomislav je vise porter (bar bi htio biti), ovo je stout
<Mmike> ma, bumo isli :) bus vidio
<hrvoje> jelly piši prekovremene
<jelly> ma jok, ovaj i prosli tjedan sam pokvario prekovremene jer sam bio po bolnicama i stizao u 11 sati na posal
<jelly> i sutra cu jos ici na bus
<Mmike> jelly, sta ces po bolnicama
<jelly> uglavnom cekati
<jelly> nije za mene, pratio sam rodbinu
<Mmike> jelly, radi!
<Mmike> installer
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> spormnjikavo jer od doma ide, sad mi zao sto mozda nisam kroz http... 300 megi je instalacija
<Mmike> s nekog stroja u lokalnom labu
<jelly> latency do irske i engleske je velik 
<Mmike> 300k/sec ide upload :(
<Mmike> sto je cudno jer sam scpao image sad gore sa 3MB/sec
<jelly> tak je radilo na iLO2 i kad si bio pored servera, pustis sat vremena i instalira se
<jelly> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/ wait, what? > Alibaba’s Russian unit AliExpress
<jelly> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-11/alibaba-teams-up-with-kremlin-fund-mail-ru-for-russia-expansion?srnd=technology-vp
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> posto smo otkrili da ima trackmania snap\
<Mmike> zasnapajmo ;)
<Mmike> 404?
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> painfull je opva instalacija
<Mmike> painfull
<jelly> prvi put ima nekih pitanja za koja treba dokumentaciju
<jelly> kolega je potrosio mjesec dana na istrazivanje i setup za 6.5 cluster (doduse za vSAN sto dodatno komplikuje), drugi put sam ja odradio za dan-dva
<jelly> esxi nije kompliciran.  vCenter te svasta pita
<jelly> ono sto moras imati pic-pic prije svega je uredan dns, A i PTR zapise za sve hostove i rezerviran za vCenter
<Mmike> esxi instaliravam
<jelly> esxi je tak napravljen da ga tape monkey u datacentru moze instalirat, podesit mrezu i root password i onda ti dalje to stavljas pod vCenter i radis
<Mmike> vcenter bumo poslije
<Mmike> naravno, ilo konzola jebaje :D
<jelly> meni na gigabitu radi savrseno ;-)
<Mmike> ma radi i meni savrseno
<Mmike> dok ne veli 'isteklo vrijeme, nemas licencu'
<jelly> ak moram radit odnekud, prvo RDP na windows VM u datacentru, pa onda s njega na iLO/AMM/kajgod
<jelly> ahaha
<jelly> licenca je $150 
<jelly> to je dio troska za server uz svaki server, kao i redundantno napajanje i model koji ima fizicki zasebni port za iLO a ne shareani
<Mmike> propizdeed
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> pa instalacija ovog je fakat brza
<Mmike> Cannot complete login due to an incorrect user name or password
<Mmike> jelly, nakon instalacije esxa kad se zelim spojiti na web sucelje, username je root, right?
<Mmike> a password onaj koji sam otipkao?
<Mmike> glupo je tipkat password na tastaturi bez slova :)
<Mmike> pfft, pa ovo sucelje super izgleda
<Mmike> jelly, imam 4 sata diska u stroju, i nvme - esxi sam instalirao (glupan) na nvme - jel' mogu nekak ova 4 diska stavit u novi datastore u raid10-like konfiguraciji?
<jelly> imas hw raid kontroler.  Rebootaj, startaj konfu za raid, napravi polje
<jelly> ako je kontroler u HBA modu moras ga prebaciti nazad u raid mod
<jelly> kombinacija sa 2 ssd i sata diskovima sugerira da je napunjen za vSAN ili ZFS ili nesto slicno, ako je netko testirao vSAN onda je kontorler u HBA modu gdje su svi diskovi vidljivi OS-u
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-20
<phd> Hyper-V u windows 10 nudi Ubuntu za instalaciju :) http://prntscr.com/kwl5qh
<jelly> Slon i mrav http://www.inet.hr/~zlcerovs/price2.htm#4
<jelly> zen
<jelly> pjmbu
<jelly> pjbmu*
<jelly> ulogiravam se pol sata skoro na web i nikak se ulogirati
<jelly> pogledam URL
<jelly> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/login?redirect=%252Fc%252Fportal%252Flogout
<obrut> hahahaha :)
<DomaMuffin> Dakle :) Hexchat ne kosta nista, osim ako odlucis instalirati kroz "Store" na windowsima. Onda kosta 61HRK
<DomaMuffin> Prehladjen sam. Trebao sam ici sutra van, napokon, i prehladim se. 
<DomaMuffin> Ima netko da se razumije u gradjevinu, da ne gnjavim ivoksa ? ;=) Koliko armature mi treba za betoniranu povrsinu velicine 4x3m na kojoj planiram ljeti imati bazen 2x3x0,5 i 3-4 ljudi ? Jel dost' jedna mreza, preko cijele plohe ? dvije ?
<jelly> 2x3x0.5 je tri kubika vode
<jelly> tri tone!
<jelly> ej, tri tone :-)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: to je kao neki dobrovoljni prilog ako ti se hexchat dopada?
<obrut> ok, tri tone to je pol slona
<obrut> tako da treba guglat: koliko armature treba da izdrzi slona
<DomaMuffin> Vidi se da je obrut ppro: https://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-fuel-a-rocket-uses-in-elephants-2016-4
<DomaMuffin> Obi-Van-Konobe, o0o0o0o0o0o0o 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Eeeee!
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Nit sam tebe godinama vidio cak ni na netu, nit sam na ovom kanalu dugo vidio nekakve aktivnosti.
<DomaMuffin> Kuham frku di god dodjem :) Mene nisi vidio na netu kad inace gledas u irc u polnos, kad posten svijet uspavljuje djecu ! 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hehe.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A nisam ni inace na IRCu cesto.
<DomaMuffin> Kad nema golih zena, razumljivo. 
<DomaMuffin> Ili zena opcenito :) 
<obrut> izaso covjek iz konobe i odma na irc :)
<DomaMuffin> Mozes obija iz konobe, ali konobu ...
<jelly> bolje izaci iz beda nego iz konobe
<Obi-Van-Konobe> E, ak imas vremena, mogli bismo se naci. Sjecam se da sam to predlozio jos prije par godina, pa se nisam javio. Cak me i jedna kolegica s faksa nedavno odjebala u vezi kave jer nema vremena, pa cu shvatiti ako ni ti nemas vremena.
<DomaMuffin> Hahaha, ti ... ahaha, amateru, ja imam 7g socijalnog duga u kavama :) Moze vikend neki, mozda prizdravim do subote ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ove, jel ! 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A, brijem da moze.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Brat mi dolazi u posjetu iz Varazdina ili u subotu ili u nedjelju. Ali brijem da se u istom danu mogu naci s obojicom, ako se potrefi dvaput subota.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Javim se u subotu, ok?
<DomaMuffin> Kaj ti buraz ne pije kavu, ili mislis sa mnom pricati o necem zlocestom, da nas nemres odradit' simultano ? :D Javim se i ja u subotu, da velim jesam za kaj ili nikaj ? 
<DomaMuffin> btw, kava == pivo, right ? 
<obrut> da ne bi bilo zabune :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ti mozes pivo, ja cu kavu.
<DomaMuffin> Neces sok ? Ruke njeznije ? :D 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ovaj put ne.
<DomaMuffin> Sjetio sam se neki dan onog koncerta h.piva di si bio fotograf <3
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Fotograf? Brijem da brijes.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Bili smo skupa na koncertu Hladnog piva, ali nisam bio nikakav fotograf.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Imam tvoj broj. Ja sam prije par godina promijenio broj, ali ako sam ti dao broj zadnji put sto smo se citali, onda ga vjerojatno imas.
<DomaMuffin> emtiinternete , zaboravio sam zakaj je sve ovaj tele2 pokucni banana. Rikonekti i to. 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Aha.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> E, ponovo cu poslati sto sam napisao...
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Fotograf? Brijem da brijes.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Bili smo skupa na koncertu Hladnog piva, ali nisam bio nikakav fotograf.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Imam tvoj broj. Ja sam prije par godina promijenio broj, ali ako sam ti dao broj zadnji put sto smo se citali, onda ga vjerojatno imas.
<DomaMuffin> I onda se rekonektam i ne da mi da tipkam jer nisam regan. Pa mi ne da da promijenim nik dok sam s nereganim na kanalu .. 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Sto mislis, da li je Ronald regan?
<jelly> složi da se znc sam rega
<jelly> tj. idja
<DomaMuffin> Obi-Van-Konobe, nemam te ni pod nickom, imenom, ni prezimenom u kontaktima. Obzirom da ih revno syncam s googlom to je .. interesantno. Moj broj je isti.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok.
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel Ronald regan, al nemoj me nasmijavati - kasljem :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hehe.
<DomaMuffin> jelly, znc?! povuko sam prvi irc kojeg sam se sjetio za windowse i spojio se
 * jelly slaps DomaMuffin 
<jelly> komentar na clanak o zapadnom nilu i nedostatku sredstava protiv komaraca u metropoli:
<jelly> > Ovakvog ljeta u Zagrebu ne sjecaju se ni najstariji Hercegovci...
<obrut> haha :)
<DomaMuffin> kakav je to samar bez pastrve :( Ahahahahah@komentar
<hbogner> u pm i sve, stavio slow init na raid kontroleru, sad mogu doma i u ponedjeljak ce zavrsit prije nego mogu vrtiti testove, ali bolje tako, pregazit ce sve diskove i znat cu da su ok :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly, pazi domenu: https://joeb.me/JBYouTube18
<DomaMuffin> top lol
<jelly> ytpo
<DomaMuffin> hbogner, tak se cuva posel :) 
<hbogner> moje greska, trajat ce 10200 minuta, znaci 7 dana, ako nastavi ovim tempom
<jelly> DomaMuffin: otkad orbico ima maloprodaju
<DomaMuffin> Nemam pojma, mi s njima posredno radimo na kvaliteti maticnih podataka. 
<Mmike> btw, ja sad bio u apoteci i kupio autan za klinca i jungle madness za sebe i zenu
<Mmike> i dva paketa tableta za smrdjenje
<Mmike> nakon sto sam isto napravio pred 10ak dana
<jelly> DomaMuffin: da, imate popis svih artikala? :-)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, jungle madness ? 
<DomaMuffin> jelly, svih koje su pohranili kod nas, da :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, https://www.jungleformula.co.uk/
<Mmike> to imas kod nas za kupit
<Mmike> to je ak ides u kopacki rit
<Mmike> sad recimo idem u birtiju jer se dete diglo i glasno je i ide mi nakurac a imam posla jos 
<Mmike> i natrackat cu se s time
<Mmike> i onda ce ekipa u birtiji se priblizit meni jer oko mene ne pikaju :D
<DomaMuffin> Olrajt, izvrsno :) 
<jelly> nooo Beemo
<jelly> idem potentno
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ima de onaj vcenter iso od 3 gige za skinut a da nisam ulogiran u my.vmware.com ?
<jelly> Mmike: pojma
<jelly> nisam skidao 6.7 
<Mmike> naso neki
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> jelly, ja bi taj .iso morao moc instalirat u esxi bez da imam OS neki unutra, ili moram OS uturit?
<jelly> kako misliš OS 
<jelly> Mmike: ne skidaš .iso nego OVA template.  OVA se importa na ESXi, to je tar-uša sa specifikacijom virtualke i diskom unutra
<Mmike> prbrlj
<Mmike> sad nakon sto sam skinuo 3 gige
<jelly> ideš na create/register VM -> deploy a virtual machine from OVF or OVA template
<jelly> nisam siguran koji je to iso, možda je unutra ovf i vmdk, ili ova?
<jelly> mountaj ga pa vidi
<Mmike> ne, unutra je cuda svega
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 2623864320 Aug  6 09:08 VMware-vCenter-Server-Appliance-6.7.0.14000-9451876_OVF10.ova
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> !
<jelly> imas i web stranicu koju pokrenes iz svog browsera
<jelly> procitaj upute za instalaciju
<Mmike> ha, imam i UI installer i cli installer
<Mmike> al' ovaj ova je valjda to sve vec instalirano
<Mmike> idem to probat uturit
<jelly> imas gore installer koji te u tvom browseru vodi 
<jelly> to je radjeno za windows admine tudume
<jelly> DomaMuffin: no offense meant
<jelly> pa onda kad vec to imas, nemoj rucno gurat ovu gore
<Mmike> jelly, cek - koji/di installer?
<jelly> zaboravio sam da to postoji
<Mmike> u esxi web 'konzoli'?
<jelly> na iso imiđu
<jelly> ona čuda svega
<Mmike> a zakaj bi mogo s nekog remote storidza stavit stvari kad mogu lokalno sa stroja, zakaj
<Mmike> jelly, pitanjce - sinoc sam esxi instlairao na neki hpov serverosh, al' su se jutros bunili da sam uzeo kistru sa mellanox karticama drekec drekec, pa sam sad uzeo neki cisco blade ovoono
<Mmike> i web sucelje mi se cini drugacije
<Mmike> recimo, kad odem na storage, lijevo u onom 'tree-like' meniju sam mogao vidjet sve diskove, a sad ih tu ne vidim - vidim ih doduse desno, i mogu napravit novi datastore i sve
<Mmike> al' odakle razlika? koristio sam isti .iso za instalaciju na oba stroja
<jelly> jel vidis jedan disk?
<Mmike> vidim 2 diska, kol'ko ih ima u stroju
<Mmike> al' drugacije mi je mrvicu sucelje
<Mmike> btw, jel' ima nacina da u datastore dodam nesto, kroz web konzolu od esxija, a da nije s mog lokalnog stroja?
<Mmike> ili da si instaliram firefox na remote stroju i kroz ssh guram x11 i onda od tamo?
<jelly> web konzola je za web, kroz nju nema načina
<jelly> ima vSphere API
<jelly> ali bez vCentra imaš ulavnom samo read-only API-je :-)
<Mmike> pbrftljdfft
<Mmike> moram ti rec da je maas, iako ruzniji za popizdit, puno fleksibiliniji :)
<Mmike> a tek openstack, eeee :)
<Mmike> ok, nist, firefox na remote stroju, x11 kroz ssh, i strpljenje
<Mmike> veli mi sad ex-p0rn kolega da si instaliram windoze/linu u tom esxiju i unutra da si instaliram vsphere
<Mmike> i onda kroz graficku konzolu od toga slozim vcenter
<Mmike> probat cemo
<Mmike> idem sad pisat :)
<jelly> i openvswitch je puno fleksibilniji od vDS-a
<jelly> ali se mozes upucati u nogu na 200 nacina, a VMware pazi na 98 nacina i ne da ti ili te upozori
<jelly> to je ispolirano toliko da ga windows admin moze menađirat
<jelly> mislim sigurno ima automatizacija za dić VCSA na friškom nodu, samo mi nikad nije trebala pa nisam ni tražio
<sillyslux> http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/a-medicane-expected-to-form-east-of-sardinia-within-the-next-24-hours/
<jelly> koji vrag je medicane
<sillyslux> mediteranski urigan
<jelly> > Mediterranean tropical-like cyclones, sometimes referred to as Mediterranean hurricanes or Medicanes, are rare meteorological phenomena observed in the Mediterranean Sea. Due to the dry nature of the Mediterranean region, the formation of tropical and subtropical cyclones is infrequent, with only 100 recorded tropical-like storms between 1947 and 2011.
<jelly> nekad bilo infrequent, sad se spominjalo
<sillyslux> pokvari se vrime, pa tako it tele2 veza
<obrut> poplasice ciklona plamence pa ce ovi pobjec sa sardinije
<sillyslux> https://en.sat24.com/en
<SakiKnin> Dobravečer
<SakiKnin> Jel se može restartati ubuntu tako da se logira
<SakiKnin> priko CLI
<SakiKnin> restart pa onda kad se upali login
<SakiKnin> ili tribam isključiti login ako to moće
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-21
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<obrut> sto ima takvih ovdje ? :)
<DomaMuffin> obrut, AFAIR ti imas bradu k'o drvosjeca :) 
<jelly> momci? ne
<DomaMuffin> Kaj si se udal ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Cestitam ! 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: imam bradu i smijem nosit bradu :)
<obrut> smijem -> zadovoljavam uvjete :)
<DomaMuffin> +1
<DomaMuffin> Galebarenje 101: 
<DomaMuffin> Are you enterprise architecture because i like your structure and how you operate
<DomaMuffin> Zivjela znanost: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nemzqz/researchers-gave-octopuses-mdma-in-the-name-of-science?utm_source=dmfb
<obrut> ja sam prosli tjedan na moru bome vidio jednu hobotnicu na antidepresivima :) zaronim do nje, pipkam, ovu zaboli... malo se rasiri i promijeni boju kao mozda me ne skuzi :)
<jelly> sto je pipkas :-)
<Mmike> vcenter hoce 300 giga za instalaciju?!
<Mmike> paaak pkaaaak
<jelly> boli te đon, stavi thin provisioned
<jelly> u imiđu ima 12 particija narezano na sitno
<jelly> tj. LV-ova
<Mmike> jelly, to jesam, da
<Mmike> instalirao se
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGlJyCXNu_M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Toto Cutugno- Insieme :: Duration: 04:30 :: Views: 5,121,237 uploaded by Mina4everbest :: 11,370 likes :: 713 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> sotto lo stesso cielo više nije toliko u modi
<jelly> up 1911 days, 13:01,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: The Rolling Stones - Like A Rolling Stone
 * jelly pokes
<sillyslux> uptime 17:02:41 up 42 days,  8:42, 10 users,  load average: 0.35, 1.04, 1.66
<sillyslux> lol "SSharp has blocked me from its twitter feed"
<jelly> to mi je poznato, ko je to
<sillyslux> norbert preinig
<sillyslux> https://planet.debian.org/
<sillyslux> norbi@orbi
 * jelly otvara feed reader da vidi kaj ne preining opet nadrobijo
 * jelly gets distracted by all the Friday comics
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/_sagesharp_/status/1042769399596437504
<sillyslux> https://www.networkworld.com/article/2988850/opensource-subnet/linux-kernel-dev-sarah-sharp-quits-citing-brutal-communications-style.html
<sillyslux> pa sad baca kamenje iz daljine
<jelly> to stoji al preining je isto troll, u prvoj recenici zove ssharp sa "its" zamjenicom za nezive objekte
<sillyslux> da :)
<sillyslux> ja ga znam samo sa planet debian feed
<sillyslux> a
<sillyslux> ono sta digot citam
<jelly> sto je otprilike kao da si crnca nazvao nigerom prije jedno 20-30 godina
<sillyslux> jeli tad jos bilo okej?
<jelly> bilo je bezobrazno ali ne apsolutno neprihvatljivo
<sillyslux> mislim samo u gangster hip hop pjesmama
<jelly> sam sebe mozes zvat kak hoces, jeli
<sillyslux> pa da, tako i oni medusobno
<sillyslux> ali kao bijelac ipak je nesto drugo
<jelly> a ovo je namjerno podjebavanje koje ce neki odmah interpretirati kao "transfobicno"
<sillyslux> a nije ta sarah tranzovka
<jelly> vise nije sarah nego sage 
<sillyslux> /o\
<sillyslux> zensko koje radije voli bit musko i bavi se s feminizmom u ict?!
<sillyslux> "I wrote and maintained the Linux USB 3.0 host controller driver"
<sillyslux> to je tribala i nastavit
<jelly> necu reci da razumijem ili prihvacam sve te non-binary fore, ali ako te netko zamoli da koristis "they" onda se najjednostavnije obracati sa they, a ne "it"
<sillyslux> http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Rape_apology_on_LCA_mailing_list
<sillyslux> kakve gluposti :)
<jelly> tytso je jedan od najpristojnijih i pristupacnijih osoba na kernel listi i od debian developera s kojima sam ikad komunicirao
<jelly> (upstream _i_ debian maintainer za ext2fsprogs, i ext[234] kernel dev)
<jelly> izvuci 7 godina staru prepisku i bas po njemu napasti od svih jer nije htio na brzinu potpisati nesto je... zanimljivo
<sillyslux> i ti si imao kontakt sa njim?
<sillyslux> "tytso je jedan od najpristojnijih i pristupacnijih osoba na kernel listi i od debian developera s kojima sam ikad komunicirao"
<sillyslux> ovo sam jucer i kod nekog drugog citao
<jelly> prijavio sam bug ili dva
<jelly> i citam lkml i okolo
<jelly> nisam prostudirao kaj pise da velim dal su gluposti ili ne, samo velim kakav mi se cini kao osoba
<sillyslux> a sta ces, kad je diversity and inclusion officer odlucio da ted mora ic...
<jelly> to sto je napisao nesto prije 7 godina ne znaci da se ne mora predomisliti u medjuvremenu
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QdPW8JrYzQ # ridam
<datase> ^ YouTube :: This is what happens when you reply to spam email | James Veitch :: Duration: 09:49 :: Views: 28,685,045 uploaded by TED :: 654,379 likes :: 18,258 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> DomaMuffin: gledo sam tog frajera uzivo na jednoj konfi
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj me ruter ovak zajebava ? http://jebo.me/pas/4@raw
<DomaMuffin> wireless
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Portir, bok.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Brat dolazi u nedjelju, pa sam sutra Slobodan.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Jesi li jos zainteresiran da se sutra nadjemo?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Odo ja, nazovem te sutra. Bok.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-22
<jelly> stigla jesen
<obrut> jesen stize.... dunje kise.... zenicu se.... oce mi se...
<hrvoje> konačno :) dosta je više vrućina
<sillyslux> oh neeee
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-23
<obrut> i tak... nakon novog laptopa, evo id 18.04 i na workstation
<obrut> pomolimo se...
<CrazyLemon> dell? 
<CrazyLemon> :)
<obrut> laptop je lenovo :) workstation je custom dzumbus :)
<obrut> na laptopu za sad radi
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-16
<dodobas> yutro
<hrvoje> i tebi sinko :)
<jelly> butro
<dodobas> ako imate slusalice ... pogledajte https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-7r43yJhOg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: FIRST DRIVE In Our 10.3L Supercharged Big Block Camaro! **GRAB YOUR MULLETS** :: Duration: 14:48 :: Views: 1,310,154 uploaded by Cleetus McFarland :: 44,645 likes :: 740 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> dodobas: evo jedan nas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nCq_oAS784
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Chevrolet Malibu burnout :: Duration: 00:39 :: Views: 2,395 uploaded by Miro Zrnčević Mrgud :: 16 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> mislim da je isto 10 litara, bez kompresora
<dodobas> vileni: meni je super zabavno kako avto na idle-u pali gume :)
<vileni> mocna masina, imao je nitro ali nije ga palio
<vileni> ali sasija je bila lose, poslije je isla u chargera i napravio je 8.8s na 402m
<dodobas> ova ekipa ide 7.9 s 1500hp dual turbo s Chervolet LS motorom, avto im se zove Leroy
<dodobas> https://www.thedrive.com/news/23050/leroy-retakes-the-stick-shift-record
<jelly> Jenkins?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-17
<dodobas> yutro
<nvucinic> jutro dodobas 
<dodobas> dobro jutro gospodine
<dodobas> :)
<nvucinic> bogvam :)
<nvucinic> sta ima u ljepoj nasoj ?
<BotaniCar> hahahaha, kakav vitz jelly 
<dodobas> nvucinic: ceka se kisa 
<obrut> dodobas: cekas kisu da vas zalije ?
<dodobas> obrut: ma samo da se pojavi, da ohladi ceste
<obrut> odi u brda :)
<obrut> ja se "smrzavo" zadnjih par dana :)
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro nixhr , stuca li ti se ? Gasim skype uskoro i pregledavam chatove, zapeo sam na chatu s tobom i slikama iz kazalista pred par godina :) Smijem se kak sam imao dovoljno kose za cesljanje na stranu :)
<BotaniCar> Izgledam kao los klon S.Cvetojevica, precjednika Facebooka :)
<jelly> skype?  Nisi na Teams presao?
<BotaniCar> Nisam. Nisam jos, that is, cekam da me firma pokusa prisiliti :)
<nixhr> BotaniCar: :)))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> lako se tebi smijati nix, ti ispadnes sexy na svim slikama :)
<nixhr> to je zato jer fotkam samo hranu a mene se ne vidi :))))))))))
<BotaniCar> To pomaze :) 
<nixhr> RMS osho u kur*ac
<nixhr> https://itsfoss.com/richard-stallman-controversy/
<jelly> on je i prije znao pricati gluposti, samo mu se sad tek obilo o glavu
<nixhr> nisam pojma imao o tome
<jelly> a mislim
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=2m4s&v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Richard Stallman Eats Something From His Foot @ 02:04 :: Duration: 02:22 :: Views: 606,773 uploaded by John Rearick :: 2,372 likes :: 337 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> Stallman je inace ful pametan lik, ali je i malo trknut plus kaj ima nula smisla za PR i odbija ljude od sebe
<hrvoje> a ovakvi biseri su problematicni na vise razina...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-18
<nixhr> jutro
<dodobas> RMSa treba pitat za njegov stav o 'ličkom rukovanju' ... 
<ivoks> danas je tesko debatirati dogme
<ivoks> cak je lakse debatirati crkvene dogme nego li filozofirati o politickoj ispravnosti
<ivoks> ako nisi politicki ispravan, onda si govno i nemas pravo glasa
<ivoks> ako nisi katolik, onda si govno i preobratiti cemo ti (spanjolska inkvizicija)
<ivoks> RMS ima pravo kad kaze: "Whatever conduct you want to criticize, you should describe it with a specific term that avoids moral vagueness about the nature of the criticism."
<ivoks> cak i veli da uopce ne sumnja da je zena silovana
<ivoks> niti je propitivao tu cinjenicu/pretpostavku
<ivoks> propitikivao je 'assault' u naslovu teksta, kada se assault ne spominje u samom tekstu
<ivoks> zrtva veli 'seksali smo se'
<ivoks> a on kritizira da je to prevedeno u 'napao me i prisilo na sex'
<ivoks> tako inteligentni ljudi postaju trumpovi glasaci
<ivoks> jer im je pun k ideoloske politicke korektnosti
<jelly> i tu je u potpunosti promasio poantu
<ivoks> mislim da nije
<ivoks> on je kritizirao novinarstvo
<ivoks> a napali su ga da omalovazava zrtvu
<jelly> on je na javno arhiviranoj mailing listi MIT-ovog projekta isao tjerati definiciju sta znaci "sexual assault"
<jelly> to se ne radi
<jelly> imas na hrpu mjesta komentare gdje se vidi da lik nema social skills, nema filter, i ne zna se ponasati
<ivoks> 'to se ne radi'
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto se nesto ne smije debatirati?
<ivoks> slazemo se da to vjerojatna ne spada na tehnicku listu
<ivoks> nema ni milanovic social skills, pa je eto kandidat za predsjednika
<jelly> ivoks: nije pitanje da li se smije ili ne, nego kad je i u kojem konekstu prikladno, a u kojem kontekstu je skretanje s teme
<jelly> mos probati debatirati u #debian kanalu da li je trebalo preci na systemd ili ne, ali ces popusiti mute ili ban ako ne prestanes
<ivoks> tehnicke teme mozes debatirati samo sa cvrstim dokazima
<jelly> ako je gj i gy čita đ, da li je gyros đros?
 * vrodic[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/RelnmxihmUaKuwosizIeJPmu >
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=998_wWfzBvA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sheep circle pit :: Duration: 00:22 :: Views: 22,988 uploaded by samiry13 :: 230 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kako izaći?!?!
<jelly> https://jdebp.eu/FGA/unix-daemon-readiness-protocol-problems.html
<Mmike> jelly, jebomepas?
<Mmike> jelly, jel' treba platit sta, di, predas domenu, daj, fali nam! č0
<Mmike> Č=
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> moram php stavit, mislis da znam kak se to stavlja na debian 10 :-)
<jelly> pss, dinamo vodi 4:0
<Mmike> OPA
<Mmike> vish ti to
<Mmike> zato su svi tiho
<Mmike> jelly, slozi konterner s tim, stavi to u kontejner i imaj kontejner sa debianom2 ak treba
<Mmike> c'mon, svi su na kontekjneru
<Mmike> btw, u novoj firmi hocu pokazat kak je LXC kul (ovi koriste docker)
<Mmike> i kao sad ovo ono
<Mmike> reko, sad cemo novi stroj
<Mmike> lxc launch
<Mmike> a ovaj krene downloadirat image
<Mmike> i to traje
<Mmike> i traje
<Mmike> i traje :)
<Mmike> fakat 4:0
<Mmike> pkaj se desava
<Mmike> kaj je ta atalanta tak jadna?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi bila jadna trenutno peta u talijanskom prvrnstvu 
<SilverSpace> RJ45 connector cat5e Cat6 network connector 
<SilverSpace> koja je sad to razlika u cat5e i Cat6
<SilverSpace> nisam ih već dugo kupovao i sad vidim da konačno se netko opametio i da žice idu skroz na drugu stranu konektora da se više ne trebaš mučiti jes dobro poredao ili nisi https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1HbtGbzzuK1Rjy0Fpq6yEpFXaM.jpg
<sillyslux> cat6 unshielded?
<jelly> meow
<ivoks> sindikalna inicijativa '67 je previse'
<ivoks> digli se na noge da je 67 godina previse
<ivoks> a sami sjedili za pregovarackim stolom kada je ta odluka donesena
<ivoks> i na noge se digli 4 godine kasnije
<ivoks> protiv vlastitog dogovora
<ivoks> a narod guta i guta
<ivoks> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-49749851
<ivoks> covjek se maskirao i zbog toga je rasist
<ivoks> pa jebte... batman je rasist jer nosi crnu masku
<ivoks> spiderman vrijedja indijance jer nosi crveno odijelo
<ivoks> a superman leti i time vrijedja kineze, jer oni ne mogu letjeti
<ivoks> komedija. zapad je postao komedija.
<ivoks> znaci covjek ja na fotki s ljudima razlicitih 'rasa' (sada si rasist i kada kazes da postoje rase; biologija je zlo, rase ne postoje, svi smo identicni) i prozovu ga rasistom
<ivoks> 'Earlier this year, in the US, Virginia governor Ralph Northam admitted he had worn blackface while dressing up as Michael Jackson.'
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha znaci, ako si bijel, ne smijes se maskirati u michael jacksona
<ivoks> nije problem sto se maskiras u silovatelja maloljetnika, vec sto je on crn
<jelly> yep
<jelly> ne smijes pricati viceve o plinskim komorama ako nisi zidov, i sl
<jelly> ne smijes reci yo nigga my nigga ako nisi crnac
<ivoks> pa cekaj malo
<ivoks> onda cu se ja uvrijediti kada vidim crno dijete obuceno u supermana ili spiredmana ili batmana ili kenedya ili stajaznam
<dodobas> pa ti daj privolu za kolacice na svakoj stranici :)
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<jelly> ivoks: ako si clan vecine onda imas da sutis i trpis
<ivoks> vecini kad-tad pukne film pa smakne napornu manjinu
<jelly> i to je, gle cuda _ok_
<jelly> jer je zadnjih x100 godina manjina isto tako sutila i trpila bitno gore stvari
<ivoks> manjine uvijek trpe
<ivoks> mislis da je danas drugacije?
<ivoks> odi vidi juznu afriku
<ivoks> odi vidi haiti
<ivoks> vecina uvijek diktira pravila
<ivoks> samo na zapadu ne
<ivoks> tamo podvije rep i place u kutu
<jelly> ne place nego se buni kad ih se tretira 1% losije nego prije
<ivoks> ne bas
<ivoks> naime, vecine i manjine ne postoje
<ivoks> ljudi se ne dijele po jednoj liniji
<jelly> ajmo jedno 50-100 godina za promjenu probati ovako, pa cemo onda moci reci sto u takvom pristupu ne stima i je li bolje ili gore
<ivoks> dijele se po bezbroj nacina
<jelly> ivoks: tu si u krivu, za svaki od bezbroj nacina imas vecinu i ostale koji su po defaultu manjina
<ivoks> jelly: ali poanta je da u u zatvorenoj grupi vecina je razlicita s obzirom na podjelu
<ivoks> dakle, ako se dijelimo po boji koze, mozes biti manjina
<ivoks> ako se dijelimo po religiji, mozes biti vecina
<ivoks> itd itd
<jelly> da
<ivoks> dakle, ne postoji 'vecina' u zatvorenoj grupi
<ivoks> jer vecina mora biti odredjena vrstom podjele
<jelly> dakako da postoji
<ivoks> dakle, ne mozes reci ovi su vecina a ovi manjina
<ivoks> nego moras definirati tip podjele
<jelly> naravno
<ivoks> i srbi i hrvati su vecina u hrvatskoj, ako se gleda boja koze
 * jelly -> ručak
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/HNLPrva/videos/2421639744781152/
<Mmike> jelly, jebo me pas!
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> ima li koga
<jobenty> ???
<jobenty> imam pitanje oko zvučne kartice M-Audio Audiophile 2496. Kada pojačam Analog stereo aut u alsamixer imam zvuk ali svakim resttartanjem opertaivnog sustava izlazi se spuste na nula i zvuka opet nema. Dakle svakim startanjem računala moram podešavati mixer iznova. Ima li netko ideju???
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-20
<dodobas> yutro
<nixhr> jutar
<jelly> ameri gase nuklearku 15 godina prije isteka roka trajanja... jer su plinske elektrane jeftinije https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/09/20/world/shutdown-three-mile-island-nuclear-plant/
<jelly> (ok, to je Three Mile Island koja je imala havariju 1979 i kojoj radi samo jedan reaktor, pa je stvarno relativno skuplja)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-22
<ivoks> ta histerija s nuklearkama je otisla predaleko i kostati ce nas opstanka
